# TWOTONZ Pictures



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

wtf


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

more homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

keep on going :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Sep 10 2006, 06:04 PM~6144641
> *wtf
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeee keep em comin


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 07:07 PM~6144677
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Twotonz, *72 kutty*, HiLow63










Dont Photoshoop my pic :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 07:13 PM~6144739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## pook (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pook_@Sep 10 2006, 06:19 PM~6144783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice pics twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Everybody


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 07:26 PM~6144842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Sep 10 2006, 09:22 PM~6144814
> *
> *


i really really like this one...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 10 2006, 07:56 PM~6145064
> *i really really like this one...
> *


I REALLY LIKE HER :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

great pics as always twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mexican Tug of War....just because :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Sep 10 2006, 07:04 PM~6145132
> *great pics as always twotonz
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Good stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

63 Taillights


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 10 2006, 07:13 PM~6145203
> *Good stuff.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 08:07 PM~6145154
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks brother!! Make my car look alot better then it is!! hahaha


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

what camera u using?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 10 2006, 07:23 PM~6145295
> *what camera u using?
> *


sony F828


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 09:28 PM~6145315
> *sony F828
> 
> 
> ...


  ,iam lookin through the sony catalog right now actually


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 09:42 PM~6145441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is nice


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

62Bird


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Viejitos Line Up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

keep up the good work :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some eye candy for you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

nice pics homie.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

*16 User(s) are reading this topic* (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Twotonz, Hustler on the go, 4 H8RZ 2 NV, knockin87, trudawg, oldskool6six, cadi daddy, NorCal75, marc dogg 1954, G Style, lil_guy, southsandiego, 93 fleetwood

:0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HEY TWOTONZ....LOVE THOSE PIX HOMIE....... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Sep 10 2006, 08:35 PM~6145758
> *HEY TWOTONZ....LOVE THOSE PIX HOMIE....... :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

looking good homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Lookin Fettuccine bro!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 10 2006, 08:43 PM~6145810
> *looking good homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 10 2006, 08:43 PM~6145817
> *Lookin Fettuccine bro!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 07:20 PM~6145260
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 I love this pic :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 06:05 PM~6144653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE OF THIS TRUCK?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: maybe someone can photoshop this one


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 10 2006, 08:55 PM~6145895
> *ANYMORE OF THIS TRUCK?
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

lol at the guy in the background


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 09:01 PM~6145927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY SIDE SHOTS OF IT? IS IT LONG OR SHORT BED? LOOKS BADASS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Sep 10 2006, 08:51 PM~6145857
> *I love this pic :biggrin:
> *


i think you might also like this one


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 10 2006, 09:04 PM~6145945
> *ANY SIDE SHOTS OF IT? IS IT LONG OR SHORT BED? LOOKS BADASS
> *


here you go


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 10:23 PM~6146068
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

ANYMORE OF HER ?????


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 10 2006, 09:28 PM~6146099
> *:0
> 
> ANYMORE OF HER ?????
> *


just this one...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

THOSE ARE SOME KICK-ASS PICS TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Liz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 10 2006, 09:39 PM~6146142
> *THOSE ARE SOME KICK-ASS PICS TWOTONZ
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tanya


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Im done for the night...let me know if you guys would like me to post some more tomorow


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 10:38 PM~6146132
> *just this one...
> 
> 
> ...



YOU NEED TO GET HER IN MY CAR FOR SOME PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Great pics as always !!!! Love seeing quality pics ,, take care my friend...onelove


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL PICS BRO..............


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 11:45 PM~6146174
> *Im done for the night...let me know if you guys would like me to post some more tomorow
> 
> 
> *


YES! Please :biggrin:


----------



## SJ_79caddy (Mar 14, 2005)

> Im done for the night...let me know if you guys would like me to post some more tomorow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

BADASS PICS HOMIE... TWOTONZ YOU GOT SOME REAL TALENT WITH THE LENS THERE.. KEEP THAT SHIT UP :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 83low (Jan 8, 2005)

BOMB ASS PICS, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK TWOTONZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

ONE THINGS FOR SURE NOTHERN CALIFAS HAS SOME FINE ASS BROADS


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Ese 2tonz, keep it up homie. I love the pics.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

2 tonz 2 the top


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 10:40 PM~6146148
> *Liz
> 
> 
> ...



*WOW :cheesy: You are a LUCKY MAN TwoTonz. You do have major skills on the lens!!!!!! :worship: :worship: *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Man that just made my Monday  

Thanks bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Sep 10 2006, 07:22 PM~6144814
> *
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

Bad azz pic's mang uffin:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fallen (Jun 15, 2005)

Great pics you have some clean ass pics thanx for sharing


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

Very nice pics Twotonz. Keep them coming!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Wuz Up Twotonz...  Your still keep it down Homie! those are some nice pics! I'm going to repaint 61 soon. I also started on my 48.. see you soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks for the love everybody...i gots to go but when i come back ill put up a few more pix....and trust me i got a lot of pictures  




























ill be back later on with more pics and thanks again for the love everybody


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 07:07 PM~6144677
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: You get A 12 pack of Coronas for this one Twotonz  Tony from Goodfellas you know what to do. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

TTTMFT


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Sep 10 2006, 08:20 PM~6145269
> *Thanks brother!! Make my car look alot better then it is!! hahaha
> *


what u expect for a 600 paint job :uh:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Sep 11 2006, 08:05 PM~6153073
> *:biggrin: You get A 12 pack of Coronas for this one Twotonz    Tony from Goodfellas you know what to do.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

to the fucken top


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Sep 11 2006, 10:03 PM~6153759
> *to the fucken top
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

KEEP THEM COMING BROTHA!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 11 2006, 10:10 PM~6153800
> *KEEP THEM COMING BROTHA!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2006, 11:16 PM~6153839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS ONE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I've waited so long for this thread. Nice flicks twotonz, very nice.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You forgot this one. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2006, 11:04 PM~6154030
> *You forgot this one.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

dam much props! nice pics man! :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

cool pics, brightened my day up TTT.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice Pics twotonz


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 10 2006, 11:40 PM~6146148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo.... 

thanks for sharing


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

fucking excellant pics :biggrin:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

what up twotonz :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 11:03 PM~6145936
> *lol at the guy in the background
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WHAT IS HE DOING? :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 12 2006, 01:16 AM~6153839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a mouth full.....very nice....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T WE WANT MORE :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice Pics twotonz


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 11 2006, 11:41 PM~6153953
> *I LIKE THIS ONE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

GOOD SHIT BRO!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Keep them coming. :0


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

post more bishes :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

great pics hermano


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 12 2006, 06:39 AM~6154683
> *Nice Pics twotonz
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

TWOTONZ, WHATS UP CARNAL ITS BEEN A MINUTE, THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST TOPICS ON HERE IN A WHILE, GOOD WORK......


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

FIRME ASS FLIKZ * TWOTONZ * WE NEED TO SEE MMMMMOOOOOOOORRRRRREEEEEEEEEEE!!! :thumbsup: THANKZZZ


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

empty your pm box cabron.....heheheh


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 10 2006, 09:39 PM~6145418
> * ,iam lookin through the sony catalog right now actually
> *


the 828 got discontinued and the DSC-R1 is replacing it......and it just dropped 200 bucks....

http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP....eCS/Store/en/-/


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Sep 10 2006, 09:45 PM~6146176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias Che


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

damn....I thought you fell asleep on the keyboard...heheheh...no go empty your pm's....hehehheehehehhe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty+Sep 11 2006, 12:55 AM~6146649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fallen+Sep 11 2006, 12:34 PM~6149782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lot more to come


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

MY ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Sep 11 2006, 11:04 PM~6154030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


picking his teeth or about to drink off a straw....i think???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Sep 12 2006, 05:22 PM~6158418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks billjack


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC.+Sep 12 2006, 09:27 PM~6160173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up Joe...thanks for the beer earlier


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

you are doing good hombre....on the real...big differance from last year.....props to you.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 13 2006, 12:03 AM~6161157
> *you are doing good hombre....on the real...big differance from last year.....props to you.....
> *


thanks Jess...hopefully i can improve each year


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2006, 02:08 AM~6161166
> *thanks Jess...hopefully i can improve each year
> *


as long as you have an imagination and "see" the world as photographers see it....you will do fine.....keep up the good work


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

bad mufuka uffin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 13 2006, 03:50 PM~6166038
> *bad mufuka uffin:
> *


I think Coast Uno, needs to start one


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 13 2006, 03:08 AM~6161166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Great comments...much props to the both!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill be back a lil later on tonight and post more


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ill drink to that!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2006, 05:35 PM~6166840
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn we have a lot of pics that look alike!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2006, 05:36 PM~6166847
> *ill be back a lil later on tonight and post more
> 
> 
> ...




niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 13 2006, 02:50 PM~6166038
> *bad mufuka uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 13 2006, 12:10 AM~6161171
> *as long as you have an imagination and "see" the world as photographers see it....you will do fine.....keep up the good work
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by Coast One+Sep 13 2006, 02:50 PM~6166038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Max making him self at home :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Big Robs Cutless


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Triple Chilli Cheese Burger and Chilli Cheese fries at Tommy Burger


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2006, 10:40 PM~6168865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The best one yet. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

over looking LA...drove outthere twice on 13s


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Grapevine


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2006, 10:40 PM~6168865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now she's a soldier-good pose baby


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

BillJack thru my rear view mirror


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2006, 10:50 PM~6168924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she's cute--Twotonz can I have her? Please


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

59 grill from Impalas CC


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 13 2006, 09:54 PM~6168954
> *she's cute--Twotonz can I have her? Please
> *


sure















can i have your 64? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

we will talk


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tommy Burger


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impalas Car Club


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

hey Twotonz are you going to the Nor-cal riders car show Oct.1st?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Jen


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 13 2006, 10:02 PM~6169022
> *hey Twotonz are you going to the Nor-cal riders car show  Oct.1st?
> *


i should be outthere


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2006, 11:03 PM~6169033
> *Jen
> 
> 
> ...


oh Nice Nice Nice Nice


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Im out for the night and like always i will leave you guys with some eye candy :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2006, 11:06 PM~6169061
> *Im out for the night and like always i will leave you guys with some eye candy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ASS


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

you have a beautifull job 2tonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a pair of OG rides


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 07:36 PM~6144920
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE PIC'S BRO :biggrin: 


:worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

same guy owns all 3 rods, plus he had 3 othere ones at the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rosa with Bernies 61 from Oceanside


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

72 Kuttys ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

photoshoot behind Target :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

NIce :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Merced River in Livingston, Cali


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Bay Bombs Bel Air


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Slamn 78....love this pic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Headlights on LeRoy Gonzalez 63


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 07:13 PM~6144739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good pix :biggrin: i like that plaque for some reason


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2006, 10:28 PM~6177656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG it's Santa Ralph9577 in the christmas wagon:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Photoshoot i did at Sharkie Pool Hall in Turloco


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Setting up Still In The Game for the shoot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Local rapper Lakas


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 07:13 PM~6144739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sick ass pic ... you got some talent bro .. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Photoshoot that came out in the new StreetLow Magazine


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2006, 09:29 PM~6177665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Sep 14 2006, 10:15 PM~6177886
> *thats a sick ass pic ... you got some talent bro ..  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro....i try


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Flavia in the back seat of Still In The Game...i like how this pic came out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lupe with Als BlackWidow


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Summer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Modesto Cruise


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Justinna


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

La Sancha


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Merc


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

New Style 64s


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rollerz Only Euro and Manuels Stricktly Business


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Christina Mendoza


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Dallas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Robs caddy from Livingston


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my caddy at Dennys 5am


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lupe with Robs Cutless


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

first show with my first models :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Frightner


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

MadSix4


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TWOTONZ... HOMIE... KEEP DOING WHAT YOU'RE DOING BRO... I SAID IT BEFORE, AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN... BADASS PICS HOMIE... :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i had a good as buzz going at the club :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 14 2006, 10:45 PM~6178038
> *TWOTONZ... HOMIE... KEEP DOING WHAT YOU'RE DOING BRO... I SAID IT BEFORE, AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN... BADASS PICS HOMIE... :thumbsup:
> *


thank Knightstalker


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2006, 11:41 PM~6178019
> *first show with my first models  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



U GOING TO BE AT THE FAIRGROUNDS ON THE 1ST


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 14 2006, 10:47 PM~6178047
> *U GOING TO BE AT THE FAIRGROUNDS ON THE 1ST
> *


i wont be able to make it down there


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

and im done for the night...like always here is some eye candy for you guys



















let me know if you guys would like to see more


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE YOU GOT SOME NICE PICS


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

good work! much luv an respect...ritch


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 08:27 PM~6145703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder who's rim that is. :biggrin:


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fallen (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2006, 11:27 PM~6177956
> *Merc
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 any side shots of this i always wanted one for the longest time. You have a great "eye" keep doing what you doing ang doing it great


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2006, 11:18 PM~6177902
> *Lupe with Als BlackWidow
> 
> 
> ...


what a beautiful figure :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2006, 10:36 PM~6177708
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice milk bubbles :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2006, 10:18 PM~6168793
> *
> 
> 
> ...










 she is hella cool :biggrin:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2006, 10:53 PM~6168951
> *
> 
> 
> ...



she is F#$%#$%#$%$%^ georgous


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2006, 10:49 PM~6178056
> *and im done for the night...like always here is some eye candy for you guys
> 
> 
> ...


yea man dont stop great pics


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 15 2006, 12:45 AM~6178041
> *i had a good as buzz going at the club  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Cherry Strawberry


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

Nice work Twotonz, always a fan yours, toro and cuttys work!!!


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

ANY BIKE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 15 2006, 02:49 AM~6178056
> *and im done for the night...like always here is some eye candy for you guys
> 
> 
> ...


The woman on the bike is slammin.


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 15 2006, 02:49 AM~6178056
> *and im done for the night...like always here is some eye candy for you guys
> 
> 
> ...


The woman on the bike is slammin.


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T Come on Twotonz,Don't stop, Keep them pics going Homie!:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Twotonz call me tomorow


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2006, 12:02 AM~6201527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

65 taillights


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mad Max4


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Harleys


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

BootyShot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I call this one "Mistery Woman" :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Big Body Line Up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 18 2006, 11:17 PM~6201568
> *I call this one "Mistery Woman"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impalas CC rolling


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

where it all started at  my first ever photoshoot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

UCE 63


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ragz2Envy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i think you guys know what that means


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2006, 12:21 AM~6201578
> *where it all started at    my first ever photoshoot
> 
> 
> ...


her and her husband Wayne are my folks the coolest and nicest people that you guys will meet :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 18 2006, 11:33 PM~6201618
> *her and her husband Wayne are my folks the coolest and nicest people that you guys will meet :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah they are....they gave a new and unknow photographer the chance to do a photoshoot with KaddyQueen just before it came out on the cover of LRM when so many didnt


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: now mr twotonz is world wide


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2006, 12:06 AM~6201539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Da fuck is this.............2 tonz, we need to talk. :biggrin:


----------



## Rawville (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2006, 03:06 AM~6201539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know its not O.G. , but damn thats a hard ass RSX.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 19 2006, 12:57 AM~6201515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

very nice pics


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2006, 02:24 AM~6201587
> *i think you guys know what that means
> *


More pictures :dunno: 












:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2006, 12:06 AM~6201539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


actually,thats a civic,


i thought rsx too till i looked at the back,the nose is molded in.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 18 2006, 11:52 PM~6201506
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any more of her?


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rawville_@Sep 19 2006, 05:03 AM~6202100
> *I know its not O.G. , but damn thats a hard ass RSX.
> *


its actually a 1996 Honda Civic with RSX front end air baged on custom 18" wheels slidding ragtop and full int. We built it at were i work at  :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 19 2006, 06:43 AM~6202508
> *actually,thats a civic,
> i thought rsx too till i looked at the back,the nose is molded in.....
> *


yea the whole front end is for an RSX. front bumper fenders hood


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 18 2006, 11:57 PM~6201515
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2006, 01:20 AM~6201575
> *Impalas CC rolling
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805+Sep 14 2006, 10:50 PM~6178058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry i didnt happen to get a side shot...and thank you for the props



> _Originally posted by chevyjohn+Sep 15 2006, 07:43 AM~6179789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daisy is hell cool


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

what up twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63+Sep 15 2006, 08:19 AM~6179997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Sep 18 2006, 11:51 PM~6201660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up BillJack..how you been homeboy?


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

TWO TONEZ WAT CAMERA AND TOOLS U USE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Sep 20 2006, 01:39 AM~6208795
> *TWO TONEZ WAT CAMERA AND TOOLS U USE
> *


i use the Sony F828


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Sep 19 2006, 04:56 PM~6205716
> *yea the whole front end is for an RSX. front bumper fenders hood
> *


it took me a second to see,all i did was look along the side of the car,

it is a nice job,just tell me you did the trunk hinges right,


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 20 2006, 06:27 AM~6209359
> *it took me a second to see,all i did was look along the side of the car,
> 
> it is a nice job,just tell me you did the trunk hinges right,
> *


stock trunk hinges :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Sep 20 2006, 11:45 AM~6211098
> *stock trunk hinges :biggrin:
> *


sweet,

there was a civic at a car show here that used screen door hinges for the double hinged trunk.....



i was ready to roll on the ground laughin at it had the car not been wrecked like 4 times from what i had seen...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

time up :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey " twotonz"

Do you ever come to southern cali, like the L.A. area?

Great pictures!...I saw in your thread some pic's of a 62 T-bird

You gotta shoot mine, I also have a 62 Bird.........

Once again, GREAT PICTURES! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2006, 12:22 AM~6201584
> *Ragz2Envy
> 
> 
> ...


i like that pic humberto :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i just like the detail of the interior....


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Sep 20 2006, 05:15 PM~6213408
> *Hey " twotonz"
> 
> Do you ever come to southern cali, like the L.A. area?
> ...


i will in Anaheim for 4days.

that 62 is Segis ride, he is on here as 62bird


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean 62


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Chulo 63


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Estilo 68


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

fellow club member underconstruction


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

pic i took at the track


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

down in LA doing a shot with Smileys Ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the homies doing there thing


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Beautiful Brittany


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Bigg UCE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

EastBay68


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a Wim masterpiece


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Sep 15 2006, 11:03 AM~6180721
> *Nice work Twotonz, always a fan yours, toro and cuttys work!!!
> *



X2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sexy Kayleen


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Sep 20 2006, 11:52 PM~6215884
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Livingston Tracks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

martha with Evil63


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Max Pulling into the pit


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the man the legend


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my caddy at the Impalas and Goodfellas Toy Drive


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Davids Caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Hood Emblems


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Kikis 66 from Impalas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a pair of 61 from UCE Chico Chapter


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impala Joe in his 61drop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one of my first model Lupe with my caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

OG 64 from UCE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rollerz Only 64 and 62


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I like the way the pic of this stepside came out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Doing what you do best (next to drinking)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 21 2006, 12:18 AM~6216012
> *Doing what you do best (next to drinking)
> *


me drinking?? prove it


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

is your phone working


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 21 2006, 12:23 AM~6216034
> *is your phone working
> *


it tweeking again....just ask tony


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Hey Twotonz sorry we missed you Lil Eddies house, I heard you had to do a job, Just to let you I drank 1 of the Coronas :biggrin: I still have 11 in back of my car waiting for you, if we see you at the Skanless Picnic I'll give them to you.



















































































1 more MIA :tongue:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2006, 02:00 AM~6215915
> *martha with Evil63
> 
> 
> ...


hahahhahah...I forgot you were standing next to me....that was when I shot one of tony's cover's for his DVDs.....


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice Pictures! Thanks!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

uffin: Pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rod line up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Elite Wagon


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Estilo 68


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Stockton Police


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Big Robs Cutless


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Low Conspiracy's "Trokita Loca" and "Slamn 78"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Melony and Andrea


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nokturnal Escalade


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

got to get a few bikes


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trokita Loca


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Goodfellas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Estilo CC Riviera and 68


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2006, 08:23 PM~6220881
> *got to get a few bikes
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Justinna


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lakas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Latin Worlds Cutless


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2006, 01:19 AM~6216016
> *me drinking?? prove it
> *


 :0


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 21 2006, 11:46 PM~6222089
> *:0
> 
> *


I remember that :biggrin: from the toy drive at Arroyos in Stockton


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 21 2006, 10:46 PM~6222089
> *:0
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

you asked for it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

getting lit up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my homies Steves work


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Davids and my caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Big Body line up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

59 from Impalas CC


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Brittany


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

playing some WoodsBall


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

EastBay68....most likely going for a beer run


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rivi from Estilo CC


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

61 from UCE, Stockton


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2006, 08:20 PM~6220863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID U HAPPEN TO GET A PIC OF A PURPLE BIKE AT THE END OF THIS BUILDING BY THE ENTRANCE ???


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2006, 12:05 AM~6222166
> *EastBay68....most likely going for a beer run
> 
> 
> ...


you know how we do it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Grill


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 21 2006, 11:08 PM~6222177
> *DID U HAPPEN TO GET A PIC OF A PURPLE BIKE AT THE END OF THIS BUILDING BY THE ENTRANCE ???
> *


missed it...sorry bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 21 2006, 11:08 PM~6222179
> *you know how we do it
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

homies H2 on 25s


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2006, 12:12 AM~6222200
> *missed it...sorry bro
> *


ITS  HOMIE YOU GOT SOME TALENT HOMMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impalas plaque flying on Franks wagon


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 21 2006, 11:15 PM~6222210
> *ITS   HOMIE YOU GOT SOME TALENT HOMMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAYBE NEXT TIME
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Konnections Car Audio


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

MadMax and Himbone noseing up


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2006, 12:16 AM~6222212
> *Impalas plaque flying on Franks wagon
> 
> 
> ...


Yuck!! I need new brackets  Thanks alot Twotons


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Modesto Cruise


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Sep 21 2006, 11:21 PM~6222227
> *Yuck!! I need new brackets  Thanks alot Twotons
> *


your welcome :ugh:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Noelle


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Hood Stipping


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ratrod "The Grinch"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Manteca Show and Shine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

UCE 63 and 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Bikes


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

going to waste


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impala Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impalas and Goodfellas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

paintballing at sundown


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Smiley pulling up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

painballing in camo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Amanda


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

EastSide 64s


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Low Conspiracy Big Body


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2006, 12:52 AM~6222334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think I know what you're trying to say


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 21 2006, 11:54 PM~6222340
> *I think I know what you're trying to say
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2006, 07:22 PM~6220871
> *Nokturnal Escalade
> 
> 
> ...


Aww that an older pic he just got his whole interior pinstriped it look 100x more better he will be at DUB Show this weekend in San Mateo


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2006, 12:50 AM~6222325
> *Amanda
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2006, 09:26 PM~6220908
> *Justinna
> 
> 
> ...



Damn...she's cute


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 22 2006, 07:58 AM~6223064
> *Damn...she's cute
> *


and has biiiiiiiiiiiiig milk bubbles.... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2006, 01:14 AM~6215988
> *one of my first model Lupe with my caddy
> 
> 
> ...






ayyyyyyyyyyyy Lupita :biggrin: quieroooooooooooooo


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2006, 01:50 AM~6222326
> *EastSide 64s
> 
> 
> ...


that what i'm talking about


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 07:04 PM~6144642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

hey twotonz here is a pic of you loading the camera :biggrin: at the Skanless picnic, always working.  










hope you enjoyed the coronas :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

THATS IT ONLY 2 BIKES :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Sep 24 2006, 10:19 AM~6234949
> *hey twotonz here is a pic of you loading the camera :biggrin: at the Skanless picnic, always working.
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt know what i do is called working  

you gave me the coronas the way i like them....ice cold


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Sep 24 2006, 08:55 PM~6237875
> *THATS IT ONLY 2 BIKES :biggrin:
> *


i will make sure to post up more....since you asked :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Benny thanks for the cold ass Corona and Skanless thanks for the beer holder located all around the park :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill post up one more for the night....Joe this one is for you


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 24 2006, 11:59 PM~6238440
> *ill post up one more for the night....Joe this one is for you
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 24 2006, 11:56 PM~6238429
> *Benny thanks for the cold ass Corona and Skanless thanks for the beer holder located all around the park  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: anytime


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey Twotonz weres the pic of my puppy lol he was a little camera shy


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2006, 01:50 AM~6222325
> *Amanda
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Sep 25 2006, 09:49 AM~6240286
> *Hey Twotonz weres the pic of my puppy lol he was a little camera shy
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I got a lot of good picture at the Skanless Show...ill be there next year as well


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

63 Impala from Nor Cal Ridaz


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

keep them great pics coming


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

close up of Sapo's 65's emblem


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 25 2006, 10:01 PM~6245228
> *keep them great pics coming
> *


thank Raider


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Chevy Emblem on The Junk


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impalas line up


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 25 2006, 09:55 PM~6245204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn my pup has a big head just the way you took the pic added like 20lbs to his head alone lol Not Bad For 9 months


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some of the ladys at the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

getting fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Pro Hopper set up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

The Junk's grill


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a youngster at the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nachos lambo door


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

for the Lincoln lovers


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

props


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Sep 26 2006, 04:07 PM~6249895
> *props
> *


thanks Jit



Skanless Line Up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Big Robs Zenith


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2006, 01:02 AM~6222158
> *Brittany
> 
> 
> ...


THIS GIRL IS SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

possibley new model?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Crazy ass doors


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i know where this pic is going to end up at.....Twig's :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

another youngster


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

YO TWOTONZ, YOU GOT MORE PICS OF BRITTANY? WEBSITE OR SOMETHING? IM READY TO GIVE A CREDIT CARD NUMBER UP. :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

popping her....uh...beads


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

poping her....uh...beads


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Sep 26 2006, 04:21 PM~6249998
> *YO TWOTONZ, YOU GOT MORE PICS OF BRITTANY?  WEBSITE OR SOMETHING? IM READY TO GIVE A CREDIT CARD NUMBER UP.  :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


give it to me...ill make sure she gets it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Skanless Trucks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2006, 06:27 PM~6250033
> *give it to me...ill make sure she gets it
> *


THINK SHE'LL LET ME BUY HER A UHMMM... A PEARL NECKLESS?  
just messin around, the girls hot thou!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

father and son


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

rod engine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Caddy Row :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Flip's 68


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sickass 3wheeler


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Louie's Rivi


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Oldie 54 Set Up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Skanless Cutless


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Skull Murals


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Wim's Bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Kenny Gonzalez (Punch84) pulling his dad's 63 in for a photoshoot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

BelAir Line Up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Bel Air Side


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Devil Taillight on Oldie54


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

NewStyle64s


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Strickley Business undies


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Page 30


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nokturnal Rides


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trokita Loca with the Rollerz Only banner in the background :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 26 2006, 05:29 PM~6250471
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup Benji


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

and for those that dont know me....here is the guy behind the camera :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

nice pics like always homie...


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

GREAT PIX TWOTONZ! Keep them coming! This topic is Badass


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 26 2006, 05:35 PM~6250517
> *nice pics like always homie...
> *


thanks Luis...when we going to drink some more cold ones? :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Sep 26 2006, 05:43 PM~6250578
> *GREAT PIX TWOTONZ!  Keep them coming! This topic is Badass
> *


thanks BigRob...at this pace i might get to 100pages by the end of the year :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2006, 05:51 PM~6250594
> *thanks BigRob...at this pace i might get to 100pages by the end of the year  :0  :0  :0
> *


Nothing wrong with that :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 07:13 PM~6144739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE OF THIS TRIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Sep 26 2006, 05:55 PM~6250611
> *Nothing wrong with that :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 26 2006, 05:56 PM~6250625
> *ANYMORE OF THIS TRIKE :biggrin:
> *


i know i got a couple more somewhere...ill look for them and post them up tomorow


----------



## ridincadi (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/two...olio/hottie.jpg

she's fine!!!!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2006, 06:33 PM~6250504
> *and for those that dont know me....here is the guy behind the camera  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


good work homeboy enjoy the pics


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2006, 06:48 PM~6250584
> *thanks Luis...when we going to drink some more cold ones?  :biggrin:
> *


 now you know where i keep my secret stash when im on the go! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2006, 06:21 PM~6250413
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 25 2006, 10:55 PM~6245204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Edgar how old is ur PIT!! he dont look like a PUPPY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 26 2006, 06:39 PM~6250951
> *http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/two...olio/hottie.jpg
> 
> she's fine!!!!
> *


hell yeah she is....wish i would of gotten her #


















or atleast her name......shit i didnt even get to talk to her


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Sep 26 2006, 06:44 PM~6250996
> *good work homeboy enjoy the pics
> *


thanks manny :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 26 2006, 06:51 PM~6251050
> *now you know where i keep my secret stash when im on the go! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (*3 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Twotonz

:wave:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2006, 06:33 PM~6250504
> *and for those that dont know me....here is the guy behind the camera  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


What's up twotonz!! Nice shirt!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Sep 26 2006, 08:32 PM~6252034
> *What's up twotonz!! Nice shirt!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaidersFinest510_@Sep 26 2006, 07:38 PM~6251531
> *Edgar how old is ur PIT!! he dont look like a PUPPY!!  :biggrin:
> *


http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/two...lio/PitBull.jpg

hes just 9 months still a pup to me atleast he acts like 1


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2006, 05:28 PM~6250467
> *Nokturnal Rides
> 
> 
> ...



any more pic's of the 68? great pic's :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2006, 06:30 PM~6250485
> *sup Benji
> 
> 
> ...


sup trying to get the ride done so u can take some pics with some ladies by it :biggrin:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2006, 04:36 PM~6250124
> *father and son
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 4 tha great pic Homie :biggrin: My son and I (Rob Jr.) are riders.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2006, 06:33 PM~6250504
> *and for those that dont know me....here is the guy behind the camera  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Bro homie, you look exactly the way you do even off that reflection :biggrin: Qvo 2 toneladass


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 26 2006, 06:36 PM~6250124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....nice lines on that big bawdy


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ive been working on updating my site CHECK IT OUT. What do you guys think? im going to start featuring a ride every month


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2006, 01:26 PM~6282903
> *ive been working on updating my site CHECK IT OUT.  What do you guys think?  im going to start featuring a ride every month
> *


Looking good Twotonz :thumbsup:


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

nice pic's



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*You got a KICK ASS WEB SITE!!!!! Keep up the GREAT WORK!!!!!!!! * :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks everybody...i still have to finish up a few pages and link them correctly but it should be up perty soon. And now that it is more organised i should be updating it more frequently


----------



## Dat Ho (Oct 1, 2006)

cool picture


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Site looks good TwoTonz.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT cant let this one die lol :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :around: :nono: hno:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2006, 07:18 PM~6249972
> *i know where this pic is going to end up at.....Twig's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

59 frontend


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Phat Nok


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sal's 63


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2006, 09:24 PM~6301501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Smiley's Caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Estilo 68


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

63 Knockoff


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

64 and 65 taillight


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Blvd Kings Monte


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lil Nate


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

keep up da good work, website looks good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

what do you guys think of this pic?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tito's 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trunk on 63


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2006, 10:38 PM~6301615
> *what do you guys think of this pic?
> 
> 
> ...


 that shits gangsta


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Zenith Knockoff


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 3 2006, 09:35 PM~6301594
> *keep up da good work, website looks good
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Oct 3 2006, 09:42 PM~6301650
> *that shits gangsta
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lincon Line Up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Robert's (UCE) set up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Big Rob's Grill


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impala Joe


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TWOTONZ are you ready for Texas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:uh: I know what that means


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

great pictures bro!


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

yo dat chic on dat hood of dat caddy is a stripper at golddigger in fresno...


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2006, 10:03 PM~6301788
> *Big Rob's Grill
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Just finished the front and back cover. What do you guys think?

Front Cover










and Back Cover









Im off to bed now...i have to be in Berkely at 10am for a shoot


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2006, 06:02 AM~6327278
> *Just finished the front and back cover.  What do you guys think?
> 
> Front Cover
> ...


NICE BACK COVER


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2006, 12:06 AM~6301806
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pics can i lay in the middle of the 3


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2006, 05:02 AM~6327278
> *Just finished the front and back cover.  What do you guys think?
> 
> Front Cover
> ...


bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2006, 05:02 AM~6327278
> *Just finished the front and back cover.  What do you guys think?
> 
> Front Cover
> ...



Looks good man! No wonder I haven't seen you in a while!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 8 2006, 05:07 AM~6327334
> *NICE BACK COVER
> *


thanks bro...maybe when they are out they can be sold at your shop :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@Oct 8 2006, 06:07 AM~6327453
> *bad ass pics can i lay in the middle of the 3
> *


only if you buy a calendar















































or 3


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 8 2006, 07:31 AM~6327729
> *Looks good man!  No wonder I haven't seen you in a while!
> *


thanks Kutty. You know better than most, that doing that take hella time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2006, 04:02 AM~6327278
> *Just finished the front and back cover.  What do you guys think?
> 
> Front Cover
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2006, 08:09 AM~6327866
> *
> *


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

ok how much for the calender


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Oct 8 2006, 08:14 AM~6327893
> *ok how much for the calender
> *


$10 free shipping if ordered before Oct 30th


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

slight improvment from last years calendar


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2006, 04:02 AM~6327278
> *Just finished the front and back cover.  What do you guys think?
> 
> Front Cover
> ...


Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2006, 09:15 AM~6327902
> *$10 free shipping if ordered before Oct 30th
> *


where do i send paymet too for the calenders


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Oct 8 2006, 08:24 AM~6327966
> *Nice! :cheesy:
> *


thanks Big Rob


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Oct 8 2006, 08:24 AM~6327968
> *where do i send paymet too for the calenders
> *


i will post up that info in about 3 days....


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2006, 08:24 AM~6327969
> *thanks Big Rob
> *


Are they finished? :dunno: Cause I want 2!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Oct 8 2006, 08:35 AM~6327993
> *Are they finished? :dunno: Cause I want 2!
> *


not yet. I just finished the cover...they still have to go to printing. They should be done by the 30th of this month....so any orders before then will get free shipping :0


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2006, 08:38 AM~6328006
> *not yet.  I just finished the cover...they still have to go to printing.  They should be done by the 30th of this month....so any orders before then will get free shipping  :0
> *


  I'll talK 2 you soon


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

good stuff


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Oct 8 2006, 08:57 AM~6328113
> *good stuff
> *


thanks bro


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

put me down for one of those calendars twotonz.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Oct 8 2006, 08:24 AM~6327968
> *where do i send paymet too for the calenders
> *


You can paypal the $10 to [email protected]


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ill talk to the homies today at the meetings about your calendars also.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 8 2006, 09:17 AM~6328200
> *ill talk to the homies today at the meetings about your calendars also.
> *


thanks for the support


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT let me know how i can get a few from you


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 3 2006, 11:43 PM~6301658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 9 2006, 12:49 PM~6334953
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanks for the support VGP


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Oct 9 2006, 09:30 AM~6334080
> *TTT let me know how i can get a few from you
> *


im sure ill see you around


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 9 2006, 01:53 PM~6335297
> *Can you send this to me in high reso. I have 1440x900 for my desktop
> *


email address?


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

Hey twotonz, send one my way!! Let me know how much!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Oct 9 2006, 04:47 PM~6336209
> *Hey twotonz, send one my way!! Let me know how much!!
> *


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 9 2006, 07:10 PM~6335983
> *thanks for the support VGP
> *






Keep those bad ass pics comming!


:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2006, 06:02 AM~6327278
> *Just finished the front and back cover.  What do you guys think?
> 
> Front Cover
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 10 2006, 03:48 PM~6342037
> *
> *


 :biggrin: every car on here is in the calendar....thought it was a cool way to display them


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2006, 05:02 AM~6327278
> *Just finished the front and back cover.  What do you guys think?
> 
> Front Cover
> ...




DAMN YOU B TAKING SOME BAD ASS PIC'S BRO , DON'T EVER GIVE THAT UP YOU HAVE SOME TALENT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

TTTMFT fo my homie Twotonz


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 10 2006, 07:12 PM~6343014
> *TTTMFT fo my homie Twotonz
> *


x2


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice pics.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

i want a calendar :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 10 2006, 05:03 PM~6342109
> *:biggrin:  every car on here is in the calendar....thought it was a cool way to display them
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Homeboy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks for the props fellas...im working hard on this calendar and i appreciate everyones support there aint no way that i could have acompish this without your guys support


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## southern comfort (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2006, 12:38 AM~6301615
> *what do you guys think of this pic?
> 
> 
> ...


stoned :biggrin:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

whats up bro this is big sleeps met u at kos in san jo . whens urs calendar out ?


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T


----------



## LocoEdAztecas (Sep 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 10 2006, 10:49 PM~6344575
> *thanks for the props fellas...im working hard on this calendar and i appreciate everyones support there aint no way that i could have acompish this without your guys support
> *




so do we get 1 free :biggrin: 







































j/k r u going 2 have some in bakersfield nov 12? if not let's c if u can give some n i can sell them in my booth :biggrin: but i will buy 1 4 sho or maybe more could be a good x mas gift  let me know


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

cool


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## LocoEdAztecas (Sep 11, 2006)

NEW PAGE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill have more pictures up as soon as i finish up a few projects i got going on


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

looks good


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2006, 11:38 PM~6301615
> *what do you guys think of this pic?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: uffin: 

*nice pic dig those headlights....*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 10 2006, 06:03 PM~6342109
> *:biggrin:  every car on here is in the calendar....thought it was a cool way to display them
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

SHYT WHEN MY RIDEZ COMPLETE U NEED TO TAKE SOME PIX OF MY RIDE BRO.... :biggrin: U TAKE SOME BAD AZZ PIX


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

3 Wheeling Sierra


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Side of a 59 Impala


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

COME ON OUT!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

61 Hood


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Carlos from New Style


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Liz 65


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tony's Hood


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

MadSix4


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Chopped Top Step Side


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Graphic on Dash


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Green Rod


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Inspirations Grand Prix


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Majestics Engine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

"Mi Vida Loca"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

New Style line up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Slamn78


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Socios Trike


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tito's 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Goodfellas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

UCE rag


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Yellow EastSide 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trino's Undercariage


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

True Elegence


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Caddy System


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Caddy Grill


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Bill Jack's Caddy


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

got some tight red lacs???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

UCE SacTown line up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

David's Caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 22 2006, 11:27 PM~6423436
> *David's Caddy
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

[/quote]


*Why do I want a GLASS OF MILK RIGHT NOW? :biggrin: *


----------



## LocoEdAztecas (Sep 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 23 2006, 10:46 AM~6425148
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell does she feed those things. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 23 2006, 11:46 AM~6425148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*dam..................!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 22 2006, 11:28 PM~6423441
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoEdAztecas (Sep 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 22 2006, 11:26 PM~6423430
> *UCE SacTown line up
> 
> 
> ...


can anyone post better pics of the second impala from front  (white)


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 23 2006, 02:14 PM~6426577
> *What the hell does she feed those things.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoEdAztecas (Sep 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

TTMFT for Twotonz :cheesy:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoEdAztecas (Sep 11, 2006)

TTT 
More pics please :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Come on TWOTONZ your holding out on us with the real good fliccs :biggrin: 
Good job on the site too - Looks good carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Oct 30 2006, 12:45 PM~6473658
> *Come on TWOTONZ your holding out on us with the real good fliccs  :biggrin:
> Good job on the site too - Looks good carnal  :thumbsup:
> 
> *


:biggrin: 

thanks DUI...there is more to come


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some pictures from Frisco


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 30 2006, 05:00 PM~6473726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thanks DUI...there is more to come
> *



Can't wait homie - Keep doin' tha damn thang! From one artist with thee eye to anotha ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

A Track Player


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rollerz Only 59


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Black Widow ready for take off


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

My Caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Chole on Toni's Ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Doug's 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Roberts Ride from Dukes Car Club


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Guns and Roses 62 from Eastside


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Glowing Wheels


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

The Grapevine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impalas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Stockton 61 Drop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Joe Chavez waxing the 68


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Kita and Mike


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Kuttys Grill


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 31 2006, 12:55 AM~6477609
> *Joe Chavez waxing the 68
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lincolns


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 30 2006, 11:56 PM~6477614
> *Whats up
> *


You back from Texas?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

When my molding fell off


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

MadMaxes new ride


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 31 2006, 12:58 AM~6477620
> *You back from Texas?
> *


I'm at home drinking a cold beer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Old Times 61


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 31 2006, 12:00 AM~6477625
> *I'm at home drinking a cold beer
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Oscar hopping the Monte


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Leroy Gonzalez 63


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Skanless Trucks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Smiley Pulling In


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Davids caddy from Goodfellas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tito's 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

White Caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 31 2006, 12:17 AM~6477665
> *nice pics
> *


thanks bro


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 31 2006, 01:07 AM~6477645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: nice pics


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

x2


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 31 2006, 12:06 AM~6477642
> *Tito's 64
> 
> 
> ...


love that damn car :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Nov 7 2006, 05:16 PM~6523818
> *love that damn car  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 31 2006, 01:07 AM~6477643
> *White Caddy
> 
> 
> ...


ne more of dis :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 31 2006, 01:04 AM~6477638
> *Davids caddy from Goodfellas
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey bro,
whatz up with your lowrider calendar 2007 - is it ready 2 ship?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 31 2006, 02:07 AM~6477645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 8 2006, 01:59 AM~6526349
> *Hey bro,
> whatz up with your lowrider calendar 2007 - is it ready 2 ship?
> *



x2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 8 2006, 12:59 AM~6526349
> *Hey bro,
> whatz up with your lowrider calendar 2007 - is it ready 2 ship?
> *


not yet bro....soon


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 31 2006, 02:52 AM~6477598
> *Glowing Wheels
> 
> 
> ...


wtf? HOW'D HE DO DAT?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JoKeR305_@Nov 9 2006, 02:45 AM~6533666
> *wtf? HOW'D HE DO DAT?
> *


they sell a knock off kit that lights up


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

oh yuh, i think i remember seeing that in LRM where it's a light bar type of thing inbetween the actual spinner & rim. Looks pretty tight @ night


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT Cant let this one die!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

more pics twotonz


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 07:20 PM~6144794
> *
> 
> 
> ...



verry,verry nice!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

>


*Why do I want a GLASS OF MILK RIGHT NOW? :biggrin: *
[/quote]

Milk its right there all you need its the OREO cookies!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

milk st8 from the tap :worship:


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

cool pictures homie keep the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

its been a minute since i post any pics up...ill post some up in a minute


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordo56_@Nov 19 2006, 10:11 PM~6601914
> *cool pictures homie keep the good work. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


X2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Sup 2Tonz.


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice pics!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

killing some time between a shoot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 19 2006, 09:37 PM~6602121
> *Sup 2Tonz.
> *


what up Che


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

me and one of my first models Lupe at a club


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Franks Wagon


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Doug and Gabe's 64s


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

David's 68 from Estilo and Yosemite Lake


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

lupe is beutiful girl :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impalas Car Club


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Kutty's kutty


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Max after we finshed the shoot for StreetLow Magazine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the Modesto Cruise


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

New Style line up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

OG UCE


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

more pics. of lupe que no


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

when i had fat whites


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gordo56_@Nov 19 2006, 10:34 PM~6602440
> *more pics. of lupe que no
> *


i just put the Twotonz.com logo on a never before post pic of Lupe...ill post it in a while


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rob's Blazer when we took the food for the homeless


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sangre latina


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my ride at the tracks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

UCE Rides


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Brit and Evil 63


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trino driving Cherry 64 to lil Eddies house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 20 2006, 02:50 AM~6602525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that ladys shittin bullets and moneys! :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Jen


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

David's Caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

P Nut hopping


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

trinos 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Nov 20 2006, 12:06 AM~6602629
> *damn that ladys shittin bullets and moneys! :0
> *


..


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 20 2006, 12:05 AM~6602621
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



.....Oh Dang! My 86' Made it to the TwoTonz Picture Page! Good Looking out Bro!..Keep up the good work! much LUV and RESPECT...

Ritch Rep' Aztecas East Bay Familia~


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaidersFinest510_@Nov 19 2006, 11:14 PM~6602663
> *Oh Dang! My Baby Made it to the TwoTonz Page!  Good Looking out Bro!
> 
> Ritch Rep' Aztecas East Bay Familia~
> *


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 20 2006, 12:10 AM~6602653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Nice pics as always Twotonz !!! Keep doing what your doing,, thanks for sharing your photos with us...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

...


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 10 2006, 07:56 PM~6145064
> *i really really like this one...
> *


X2


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2006, 10:40 PM~6168865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaaaaamn,that I LOVE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

You have the hottest hinas ever in front of that skilled lensce homie!! :biggrin: Keep up the bad ass work TwoTonz!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice Pics Twotonz!


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

NOKTURNAL CAR CLUB :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
NICE PICS!!!!!


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

TwoTonz??Are you there??? :ugh:More pics of Brittany please!!! :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

NICE PICS AS ALWAYS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 19 2006, 10:37 PM~6602467
> *when i had fat whites
> 
> 
> ...



you need them back!!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Hey Twotonz thanks for the pics bro, and Have a good Thanksgiving. My condolences to you and your familia about your Abuelito, I'm sure he's proud of what you do for the lowrider community, keep up the good work. :angel:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

happy thanksgiving bro!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Sup 2 tonz, check? I put the pics you hooked us up with to use, check this out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNAkZvQzVZM...related&search=


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Here is a pic Twotonz hope you like it :biggrin: :


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Dec 1 2006, 01:30 PM~6674986
> *Here is a pic Twotonz hope you like it :biggrin:  :
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:around:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

keep it up big homie!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

a man u never hit me up bout da shoot?


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

TwoTonz taking pics Today at the New Style and Supreme Toy drive :biggrin: Keep up the good work Twotonz :thumbsup: :


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats bad ass!!! Keep up the good work TwoTonz  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 27 2006, 05:21 PM~6647043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
this chick should have worn Tampon instead of pads.... :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Haha, Manny was zoomin in on that shit!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 3 2006, 01:37 AM~6683710
> *Haha, Manny was zoomin in on that shit!
> *


haha...couldnt help it...some females dont use their common sense


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2006, 01:49 AM~6215871
> *EastBay68
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordo56+Nov 19 2006, 11:21 PM~6602353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TWOTONZ where you at :dunno:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey Bro,
how is the calender 2007 comin along?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Dec 23 2006, 03:07 PM~6810724
> *Hey Bro,
> how is the calender 2007 comin along?
> *



yeah wut he said? is Lupita in it? :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Dec 23 2006, 03:07 PM~6810724
> *Hey Bro,
> how is the calender 2007 comin along?
> *



x2 let us know


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Whodi (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 26 2006, 02:30 PM~6829836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOVE YOUR WORK DOG!!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: wonderful photography homie, i wish you much luck with it :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 26 2006, 03:30 PM~6829836
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Dec 3 2006, 12:36 AM~6683707
> *:0
> this chick should have worn Tampon instead of pads.... :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 20 2006, 12:01 AM~6602599
> *Brit and Evil 63
> 
> 
> ...


Nice eyes + Nice lips + sexy body=DAAAAYYYUUUUUUMMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:0 ]


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2006, 11:39 PM~6833111
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2006, 10:39 PM~6833111
> *:0 ]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 26 2006, 03:30 PM~6829836
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's a bad ass logo! I can see it already...shirts, sweatshirts, hats...etc...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 26 2006, 02:30 PM~6829836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you did a bad ass job Freddy. I got over 100 pics that im about to post up with my new logo (done by the one and only Freedy www.alfaroairbrushdesign.com). So grab a cold one and a rolled one cause this is going to take a minute to post them all up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 26 2006, 03:16 PM~6830192
> *LOVE YOUR WORK DOG!!
> *


thanks bro hope you ready for another 6pages or so of new pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

David washing the caddy before a toy drive


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a week before giving lil eddie his ride back


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

yeah McGruff is a dog


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sinister Set Up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

messing around at work


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

TM youngster


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Caravan cruising Jst and McHenry in Modesto...Lil Eddies 64 leading the cruise


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im on my third one...ill see how many i finish before i finish the topic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

photoshoot i did for a local rapper Jae Havana


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

bullets from my pops 30-30


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

62 drop from Impalas Merced


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Amanda and Raquel at the San Jo show


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2006, 11:50 PM~6833211
> *yeah McGruff is a dog
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 It's been 25 years and 2000 miles since I seen that homie....GREAT CAPTURE!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2006, 10:59 PM~6833284
> *bullets from my pops 30-30
> 
> 
> ...



Tight pic Twotonz!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Twotonz, Latin Thug, Albert Collins, *72 kutty*

i dropped off your thumb drive after work...i would of called you before but i lost my phone Sunday night


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Dec 26 2006, 10:02 PM~6833313
> *:0  It's been 25 years and 2000 miles since I seen that homie....GREAT CAPTURE!!!
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 26 2006, 10:04 PM~6833346
> *Tight pic Twotonz!
> *


thanks Kutty


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

My new model....and she lives down the street from me :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2006, 11:08 PM~6833397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Gabe's 64 from Baby Boy Customs


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Val


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Juan from Bay Bombs


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thats gangster


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Beer Run in progress :ugh:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2006, 10:13 PM~6833456
> *Beer Run in progress  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


just playing...he was bringing me and Joe a cold one


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

before the 64 got its belly painted


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Bernie's 61 from OceanSide


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Photoshoot with Al's 72 Cheyenne


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Side ways


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2006, 11:13 PM~6833456
> *Beer Run in progress  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


with Budwieser & Davids Cad Who else would they be going to :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD TWOTONZ :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2006, 11:17 PM~6833501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

20s


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 26 2006, 10:20 PM~6833541
> *with Budwieser & Davids Cad Who else would they be going to  :biggrin:  LOOKING GOOD TWOTONZ  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Bombs


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Suicide Door


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Fire Fighter tripping out on Davids suspencion


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cherry 64 set up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Chuck Foot Prints


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Chuck's and 13's...thats a life for me


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Classic Cadillac


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cutless


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danna on my caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

David's caddy at the car wash


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

20s and lambo doors


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Dice


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

working on Lil Eddie's ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

primering it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Estilo Rivi


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Estilo Monte


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Just a firehidrent


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a got a few pic from my 2006 calendar shoot with Flavia and Slamn 78


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

any pics of some bikes


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Flavia with a pitbull


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2006, 10:17 PM~6833501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Whats this from? Wheres the rest?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Flips ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Front of the Bullets


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (*3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users*)
3 Members: Twotonz, Chris, 72 kutty

why so many undercovers?



Tonys Boy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Goodfellas caddy minus Birds


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 26 2006, 10:58 PM~6833836
> *any pics of some bikes
> 
> *


ill have more by Saturday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sic ass seat


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny's Handel Bars


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny's Headlight


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2006, 12:19 AM~6833965
> *Goodfellas caddy minus Birds
> 
> 
> ...


 maybe He flew the coop :dunno:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

sure love to see some montes......


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Luxurious


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mural by the same man that did my logo Freddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

another one


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2006, 11:11 PM~6833910
> *:0  Whats this from? Wheres the rest?
> *


here you go...when we shooting your trike


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Jim's Harley from Aztecas East Bay


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impalas Merced


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2006, 11:33 PM~6834045
> *here you go...when we shooting your trike
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

After I finish doing what Im doing to it, I will give you a call homie.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impalas Smokes....the only smokes ill show....fuck smoking :angry:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2006, 11:37 PM~6834070
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> After I finish doing what Im doing to it, I will give you a call homie.
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

The Incredibles Jumpy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Jen with Bernies 61. Bernie are you in the states?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

man youre pictures are awesome we need more bikes please two tonz you should make a topic for the bikes in the bike section so the bike guys can see it  great shots though man i love them and dannys bike looks awesome you showed so much detail in youre pics man alot of people dont care of the detail


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Jen and Rosa


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 26 2006, 11:42 PM~6834115
> *   man youre pictures are awesome we need more bikes please two tonz you should make a topic for the bikes in the bike section so the bike guys can see it   great shots though man i love them and dannys bike looks awesome you showed so much detail in youre pics man alot of people dont care of the detail
> *


Thanks homie. Once im done redoing my site it will have a bike feature that will include Danny's Bike, WimOne, Socios B.C. Pres, and Raiders Sequal...just to mention a few  so be on the look out for that


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Livingston


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

for all you Lupe fans here are a dozen never before seen pics


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2006, 07:46 PM~6834144
> *Thanks homie.  Once im done redoing my site it will have a bike feature that will include Danny's Bike, WimOne, Socios B.C. Pres, and Raiders Sequal...just to mention a few    so be on the look out for that
> *


  sure will man !  cant wait to see rauls bike man i love that trike take alot of good ones for me :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

with Kuttys ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Dec 26 2006, 11:48 PM~6834158
> * sure will man !   cant wait to see rauls bike man i love that trike take alot of good ones for me  :biggrin:
> *


with his trike it should be easy to get some real good shots


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

with EastBay 68's ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2006, 11:46 PM~6834144
> *Thanks homie.  Once im done redoing my site it will have a bike feature that will include Danny's Bike, WimOne, Socios B.C. Pres, and Raiders Sequal...just to mention a few    so be on the look out for that
> *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2006, 12:51 AM~6834175
> *with EastBay 68's ride
> 
> 
> ...


 Keep them pics coming Homie the oldies are playing & the beers still cold


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 26 2006, 11:55 PM~6834195
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

with my caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Dayum...i only got 2 beers left in my 12pack and i still have about 100pics to post....ill just post until im out of beer :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

check out Big UCE in the background :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

with MadMax4 old ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a booty shot with Joe's ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my girls at Thee Individuals show in Fresno


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mad Maxes new 64...drop top


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a shoot that i did for SLM


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Merced


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sick ass 59


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nachos Lambo door on his Tahoe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

New Style


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

checking out Lil Eddei's ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Loading it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i think this is evidence showing Frank putting the ramps in.... :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2006, 01:17 AM~6834323
> *i think this is evidence showing Frank putting the ramps in.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

EastBay 68 towing Lil Eddie 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 27 2006, 12:18 AM~6834328
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

pipes


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Did you run out of beer :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rest In Peace to the little homie Jose Barajas aka KIKA. Shot in the head at only age 14 from Livingston, CA...R.I.P.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 27 2006, 12:20 AM~6834339
> *Did you run out of beer  :dunno:
> *


naw...i still got a beer and a half to go...i just have to make some pit stops :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Robert's Blazer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

KnockOffs


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Paper Chaser and Mr Travieso from R.O. L.A. in between a photoshoot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

delivering the food after the UCE food drive in Stockton


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sangre Latina


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok...i still have a few swigs left from my last brew


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny's Skanles step side


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Skanless Line Up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm not trying to talk shit but you're pics are like a nice OG ride They just don't need to go to the shop to look that good :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Spray Cans


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Spray Can Tip


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 27 2006, 12:59 AM~6834475
> *I'm not trying to talk shit but you're pics are like a nice OG ride They just don't need to go to the shop to look that good  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my youngest nephew


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my youngest nephew on the upper left, my oldest nephew on the right side and me on the bottom.....yeah...we are some chuck wearing mofokers


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im out of beer.......so im out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i knew i should of gotten a 20pack...instead of a 12pack


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 27 2006, 12:59 AM~6834475
> *I'm not trying to talk shit but you're pics are like a nice OG ride They just don't need to go to the shop to look that good  :thumbsup:
> *


check out my new signature


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 26 2006, 02:30 PM~6829836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got to thank you again for the sick ass logo


----------



## Crazylife13 (Dec 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2006, 01:15 AM~6834522
> *i knew i should of gotten a 20pack...instead of a 12pack
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie u always gotta hate that


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2006, 02:26 AM~6834534
> *got to thank you again for the sick ass logo
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

are you doing a calendar this year????


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

hay cool pics. :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey T.T. some bad ass pics you got there! Keep the mind open bro!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks homie


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 20 2006, 12:01 AM~6602599
> *Brit and Evil 63
> 
> 
> ...


any more of her TwoTonz???
:dunno: I love her :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2006, 04:26 AM~6834534
> *got to thank you again for the sick ass logo
> *


i must say to the homie that did the logo it's off the hook


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2006, 12:37 AM~6834071
> *Impalas Smokes....the only smokes ill show....fuck smoking  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's safe to say that Impala smokes are for show.........I wouldn't smoke the filthy things.


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

firme flicks....tha color work is bad azz...there is a LOT of inspiration in your work(colors,angle,macro style,zoom lens...)...we can learn a lot about photography arte by looking your flicks....respect.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Looking good homie!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Dec 28 2006, 01:54 AM~6841913
> *firme flicks....tha color work is bad azz...there is a LOT of inspiration in your work(colors,angle,macro style,zoom lens...)...we can learn a lot about photography arte by looking your flicks....respect.
> *


thanks for your kind words Mr Greggo.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 28 2006, 12:39 AM~6841772
> *I think it's safe to say that Impala smokes are for show.........I wouldn't smoke the filthy things.
> *


im sure there just for display but i just dont like to show anything that influence smoking cigarets, you know


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 28 2006, 08:54 AM~6843156
> *Looking good homie!
> *


what up hoime...how you been? see that win over the cowgirls


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few pics for now


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my homies lil boy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

lil eddies frame


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

chucks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the batteries for lil Eddies ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

kind of looks like a cascate...thought it looked cool


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the homie Freddy working late into the night on Lil Eddies mural


----------



## TONIO (Nov 12, 2006)

shits nice


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

www.alfaroairbrushdesign.com


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 28 2006, 02:13 PM~6845669
> *chucks
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2006, 02:35 AM~6834388
> *delivering the food after the UCE food drive in Stockton
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 28 2006, 02:16 PM~6845708
> *the homie Freddy working late into the night on Lil Eddies mural
> 
> 
> ...


look's good homie..love that pic.. :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

great pics


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2006, 01:36 AM~6834394
> *Sangre Latina
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pic Twotonz  and thank you for being at the Sangre Latina toy drive :biggrin: :









:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina+Dec 28 2006, 07:13 PM~6849106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 28 2006, 04:12 PM~6845664
> *lil eddies frame
> 
> 
> ...


*just fucking beautiful...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 28 2006, 07:30 PM~6849249
> *just fucking beautiful...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks bean...i guess ill post that baby up on Best LIL pics then


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 28 2006, 10:31 PM~6849267
> *thanks bean...i guess ill post that baby up on Best LIL pics then
> *


*its just a beautiful sight to see someone works and love coming together......*


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 28 2006, 09:30 PM~6849249
> *just fucking beautiful...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2...excellent compsition!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 28 2006, 03:07 PM~6845619
> *what up hoime...how you been?  see that win over the cowgirls
> *


Yes sir!!
I loved every second of it and downed about 9 tecates after celebrating!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

thanks Freddy....maybe next we will get the chance to open up the 12pack and slam a few Coronas :biggrin: 
thanks
[/quote]
anytime homie.. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Dec 27 2006, 12:48 AM~6834153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ayyyyyyyyyyyyy LUPITA :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 28 2006, 02:12 PM~6845664
> *lil eddies frame
> 
> 
> ...


damn Twotonz,I dont know why but I think this picture is bad ass.For some reason it catches my attention


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 26 2006, 06:30 PM~6829836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Logo looks great !!! :thumbsup: 
Happy New Year to yah holmes ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 28 2006, 07:57 PM~6849463
> *Yes sir!!
> I loved every second of it and downed about 9 tecates after celebrating!
> *


i need to go to Jersey for an Eagles playoff game


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 29 2006, 07:20 AM~6852494
> *anytime homie.. :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 29 2006, 09:21 AM~6853361
> *ayyyyyyyyyyyyy LUPITA  :biggrin:
> *


i knew you would like that :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Jan 3 2007, 12:13 AM~6889043
> *damn Twotonz,I dont know why but I think this picture is bad ass.For some reason it catches my attention
> *


the best part is the story behind it


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2007, 05:52 PM~6894777
> *the best part is the story behind it
> *


 :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2006, 01:53 AM~6834186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

can we get some more Lupe please.... something about her......


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jan 3 2007, 05:51 PM~6894771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




x2


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

NICE ASS PICS


----------



## maxr78 (May 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

heyyyyyyyyyyy Twotonz.....the burgers are ready....


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> heyyyyyyyyyyy Twotonz.....the burgers are ready....
> 
> Damn....making me hungry!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

what up twotonz


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

wat up twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2007, 01:16 AM~6940576
> *heyyyyyyyyyyy Twotonz.....the burgers are ready....
> 
> 
> ...


im doing the Thizz face too :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

what up fellas...ill have more pics up soon


----------



## Crazylife13 (Dec 27, 2006)

lol


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Great Pictures!...........just great :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 9 2007, 11:31 PM~6949301
> *what up fellas...ill have more pics up soon
> *


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 9 2007, 11:29 PM~6949285
> *im doing the Thizz face too  :cheesy:
> *



My wife said to clean your nails and you should really start using some hand lotion, they are looking a little dry! Just a tip!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 9 2007, 11:28 PM~6949543
> *My wife said to clean your nails and you should really start using some hand lotion, they are looking a little dry!  Just a tip!
> 
> 
> *


Tell her I'm sorry that I don't get pedicures, manicures and facial like her husband. I'm just happy brushing my teeth and putting deodorant on  :cheesy:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I love this page..........................#


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2006, 01:01 AM~6834240
> *a booty shot with Joe's ride
> 
> 
> ...


i want her :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 10 2007, 12:44 AM~6949607
> *Tell her I'm sorry that I don't get pedicures, manicures and facial like her husband.  I'm just happy brushing my teeth and putting deodorant on    :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


were's da calendar?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 9 2007, 11:31 PM~6949301
> *what up fellas...ill have more pics up soon
> *


good :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 10 2007, 01:42 AM~6949774
> *i want her :biggrin:
> *




get in line! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 9 2007, 11:31 PM~6949301
> *what up fellas...ill have more pics up soon
> *



:worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## LilCuervo_806 (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2006, 11:40 PM~6168865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Two of a kind...Cadi and a fine ass chick...What more of a position could you ask for.... :biggrin:


----------



## LilCuervo_806 (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 15 2006, 12:49 AM~6178056
> *and im done for the night...like always here is some eye candy for you guys
> 
> 
> ...


Aint nothing like a fine ass chick straddling you.....
She can get me in the figure-four leg lock anytime.....
Bad ass photos homie....Keep up the Hard Work..... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill put some pics up tomorow...here is one for tonight


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

fuck it ill post one of Brittany and Lupe


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> and im done for the night...like always here is some eye candy for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Dadillac_@Jan 10 2007, 10:04 PM~6957297
> *Two of a kind...Cadi and a fine ass chick...What more of a position could you ask for.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: bad ass hood emblem.......


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

good morning...i want to see more pics.....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

alright here i go again

Lil Eddie getting his plaque


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Pauly with the Sons Of Mexico Plaque


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Eddies ride plaque


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Eddie's Love


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Eddie with the Sons Of Mexico plaque


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

show stopper


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

taking a cruise down Jst and McHenry with Eddie leading the way


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

American Graffiti statue in Modesto


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

working on Eddies ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Benny's 62 and 63 rags


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Thunderbird emblem


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Photoshoot with Brittany and Estilo CC Rivi


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

My Caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Caddy Headlights


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Dominique from Elite CC


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Eddie's Engine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Estilo's 68 from Merced


----------



## blvd ace miami (Jun 17, 2005)

good pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Freddy airbrushing


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Maxes 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impala Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvd ace miami_@Jan 11 2007, 09:37 PM~6966590
> *good pics
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lupe with Skanless 72


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Bomb


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 11 2007, 10:20 PM~6966396
> *alright here i go again
> 
> Lil Eddie getting his plaque
> ...



It's always interesting seeing the plaque design I came up with.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Noelle


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

PNut sitting on 3


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Raider Sequal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Raquel


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sal's 63


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Skanless


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Smokey's Bomb


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Engraved Switch


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

taking a spin


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trino's Engine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tomasa


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cherry 64's interior


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tony and David washing there big bodys


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jan 11 2007, 10:35 PM~6966568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Low Creations big body


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Wildcat


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you on Saturday Twotonz.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Set Up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 11 2007, 09:54 PM~6966814
> *:biggrin:  mamacitaaaaaaaa
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 11 2007, 09:56 PM~6966839
> *see you on Saturday Twotonz.....
> *


fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

TwoTonz.com :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Vic's og 64 from UCE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

UCE 64s


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

59 drop top


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

61


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

DUBs on the Escalade


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Raider Sequal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 11 2007, 11:58 PM~6966867
> *fo sho  :biggrin:
> *


bout what time you getting there??? I think I'm gonna sleep in on saturday..still not feeling 100%, so I'll be going in the afternoon


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danna


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Eddie's ride underconstruction


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 11 2007, 10:08 PM~6966985
> *bout what time you getting there???  I think I'm gonna sleep in on saturday..still not feeling 100%, so I'll be going in the afternoon
> *


im not sure what time ill be outthere...im riding with Joe and Kutty, so whatever time they leave


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2006, 01:31 AM~6834373
> *KnockOffs
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE PIC!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Eddie's Fan


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 11 2007, 11:08 PM~6966990
> *Danna
> 
> 
> ...


went to high school with this broad, DAMM what an ass!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ricky


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 12 2007, 12:13 AM~6967036
> *went to high school with this broad, DAMM what an ass!
> *


it's soaking up the front end...heheheh


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jan 11 2007, 10:11 PM~6967021
> *NICE PIC!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :0    :biggrin:
> *


thanks Hernan :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Frank


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 11 2007, 10:13 PM~6967036
> *went to high school with this broad, DAMM what an ass!
> *


she used to be from Livingston


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nokturnal


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 11 2007, 11:10 PM~6967005
> *Eddie's ride underconstruction
> 
> 
> ...




i likes this pic :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 11 2007, 11:13 PM~6967046
> *it's soaking up the front end...heheheh
> *


 lol i wish i was that headlight!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thru the grill


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Wim Stripping


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Pauly picking up the 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nachos Tahoe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

early stages


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

3wheeling santa


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

UCE Stockton


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

UCE Stockton


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one for Twigs topic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 11 2007, 10:36 PM~6967274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 12 2007, 01:35 AM~6967266
> *one for Twigs topic
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Twotonz putting them pics out for the Lowrider community, Damm bro them pics that you are putting out are tight bro, been seeing them all over bro, all I can say keep up the great work and represent the central valleys best photographer


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 11 2007, 10:36 PM~6967274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/two...hoot124copy.jpg[/img]

:0 hno:  :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:0 










 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

TTT KEEP EM COMIN


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

TTMFT for my Homie TWOTONZ!


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

What's up TWOTONZ? :wave:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Jan 14 2007, 08:03 PM~6988225
> *What's up TWOTONZ?  :wave:
> *


whats going on Rob


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Bad ass pics homie, much respect........


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Qvo carnal


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

que onda bro...give me a call


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 17 2007, 06:54 PM~7016793
> *whats going on Rob
> *


Not much Homie. More pics please :biggrin: Take care Bro & I'll talk 2 U soon.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i lost my cell with everyones #s on there so PM your guys numbers or give me a call....i still got the same #


oh yeah and let me know if you guys want me to post some more pictures up


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Twotonz, is the Canon 300D worth getting? (6.3 MP) I was thinking about the XT for a long time, but I saw the 300d was quite a bit cheaper, and still looked nice.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

JESUS....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 18 2007, 05:09 AM~7019378
> *JESUS....
> 
> 
> ...


*got milk?* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whatttup TWOTONZ?? we need to shoot the glasshouse with TOMASA on there!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 18 2007, 12:24 AM~7018957
> *i lost my cell with everyones #s on there so PM your guys numbers or give me a call....i still got the same #
> oh yeah and let me know if you guys want me to post some more pictures up
> *


I THINK YOU ALREADY KNOW THE ANSWER TO YOUR OWN QUESTION....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 11 2007, 10:56 PM~6966831
> *Wildcat
> 
> 
> ...


Parliament daily


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 18 2007, 04:09 AM~7019378
> *JESUS....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Whats up twotonz... Post up more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

nice pics :thumbsup: what camera are you using?


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 11 2007, 11:08 PM~6966990
> *Danna
> 
> 
> ...


OH DAMN.....LOOK.....AT....THAT ASS :0 LUCKY ASS CAR :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 11 2007, 10:32 PM~6966532
> *Photoshoot with Brittany and Estilo CC Rivi
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T KNOW WHY BUT I LOVE THIS SEXY MAMASOTA
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

BAD ASS PICS TWOTONS...GOOD JOB HOMIE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jan 17 2007, 11:36 PM~7019009
> *Hey Twotonz, is the Canon 300D worth getting? (6.3 MP) I was thinking about the XT for a long time, but I saw the 300d was quite a bit cheaper, and still looked nice.
> *


i havent researched any camera so i couldnt tell you....but a good person to ask it Kutty...he knows whats up with all the latest camera...hit him up im sure he will be more than willing to gide you in the right direction


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 18 2007, 04:34 PM~7024470
> *whatttup TWOTONZ??  we need to shoot the glasshouse with TOMASA on there!
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 18 2007, 04:53 PM~7024649
> *I THINK YOU ALREADY KNOW THE ANSWER TO YOUR OWN QUESTION....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ill have some up soon


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 18 2007, 05:30 PM~7025030
> *Parliament daily
> *


 :0 sick ass daily


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jan 18 2007, 09:02 PM~7026878
> *ttt
> *


what up Tiny?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jan 19 2007, 09:34 PM~7036811
> *Whats up twotonz...  Post up more pics!  :biggrin:
> *


que pasa bernie...you in the state?


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

wuz up twotonz :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@Jan 20 2007, 10:43 PM~7043077
> *nice pics :thumbsup:  what camera are you using?
> *


im using the Sony F828


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Jan 20 2007, 11:12 PM~7043203
> *BAD ASS PICS TWOTONS...GOOD JOB HOMIE
> *


gracias Juan


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Jan 21 2007, 01:06 PM~7046031
> *wuz up twotonz :wave:
> *


what Tony...ay im on my way out im meeting up Joe and Kutty...we going to lil Eddies house...you going? hit me up


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Jan 21 2007, 12:10 AM~7043199
> *I DON'T KNOW WHY BUT I LOVE THIS SEXY MAMASOTA
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *




gotta be the lips.....................DSL :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 18 2007, 04:09 AM~7019378
> *JESUS....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Whatz up TWOTONZ..................So when are you coming to the L.A. area?

I would love for you take pic's of my ride..........just like you did for 62bird.

great pictures.......let me know :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

i'm still waiting for some Monte pics !


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 21 2007, 06:22 PM~7048174
> *Whatz up TWOTONZ..................So when are you coming to the L.A. area?
> 
> I would love for you take pic's of my ride..........just like you did for 62bird.
> ...


the Bird looks good homie...i dont make it down there much but shoot me your # and next time im planning on going down there ill give you a call


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jan 21 2007, 07:24 PM~7048874
> *i'm still waiting for some Monte pics !
> *


oh shit...ill get some for you Rascal


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jan 21 2007, 05:38 PM~7047398
> *gotta be the lips.....................DSL :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THATS GOTTA BE IT :0 ......I LOVE ME SOME DSL :biggrin:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT 4 TWOTONZ  
Mas fotos Por Favor :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 21 2007, 02:59 PM~7045989
> *i havent researched any camera so i couldnt tell you....but a good person to ask it Kutty...he knows whats up with all the latest camera...hit him up im sure he will be more than willing to gide you in the right direction
> *


I'll hit him up for sure, thanks man. :thumbsup: Keep up the good work, always loving your pictures.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Jan 22 2007, 12:19 AM~7051194
> *TTT 4 TWOTONZ
> Mas fotos Por Favor  :biggrin:
> *


*X 2*


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 21 2007, 08:32 PM~7049001
> *oh shit...ill get some for you Rascal
> *


----------



## RiicanMamii2o9 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 22 2007, 05:43 PM~7057007
> *X9999</span>[/i]*


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice Pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Twotonz

whats up Irma :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

hey twotonz, how about shooting me a calendar out here to san antonio!! I'll get hold of mark and have him pay you for it!! He's coming out here next week!! PM me the price and i'll also shoot you marks #


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Jan 27 2007, 01:27 PM~7102564
> *hey twotonz, how about shooting me a calendar out here to san antonio!! I'll get hold of mark and have him pay you for it!! He's coming out here next week!! PM me the price and i'll also shoot you marks #
> *


PM sent


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

now lets see some pics homie !


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice pics!!!


----------



## 64ssdrop (Nov 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

what up


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wuz up homie I know u got more pics :biggrin:


----------



## TYLER_BANKS (Feb 3, 2007)

:0


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this is why im "that *CHUCK* wearing, picture taking mother fucker known as TwoTonz"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:0


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 11:51 PM~7236357
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



Someone piss u off?............... :biggrin: Whats up homie?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 11 2007, 09:52 PM~7236364
> *Someone piss u off?............... :biggrin: Whats up homie?
> *


long story....when is Laid coming out?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

BillJacks Rag


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 11:54 PM~7236374
> *long story....when is Laid coming out?
> 
> 
> ...


Its at the printers, wont be long........... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the BIRDS the word


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 10:54 PM~7236374
> *long story....when is Laid coming out?
> 
> 
> ...


He wants to know when he can get LAID :dunno:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

When's the site going to be up?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 11 2007, 09:55 PM~7236383
> *Its at the printers, wont be long........... :biggrin:
> *


cant wait...got a feature in it?


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

any monte pics yet?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 11:59 PM~7236409
> *cant wait...got a feature in it?
> 
> 
> *



Not ready for that yet........... :biggrin: Ill leave that up to the pros for now.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my caddy slammed


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

sup bro....cuando nos tomamos unas chelas?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Often imitaded but never duplicated  1st post on page 68


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 11 2007, 09:56 PM~7236394
> *When's the site going to be up?
> *


its still going to be a minute before its up....got a lot of projects im working on and cant spend the time i would like to spend on it yet


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Feb 11 2007, 10:03 PM~7236438
> *sup bro....cuando nos tomamos unas chelas?
> *


Im ahead of you bird....i got a 6pack of Mickey's that im working on right now


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 11:02 PM~7236431
> *my caddy slammed
> 
> 
> ...


o0o damn two tonz wen u get da suspension is it air or juice


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 11 2007, 10:03 PM~7236439
> *Often imitaded but never duplicated   1st post on page 68
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 11 2007, 10:07 PM~7236480
> *o0o damn two tonz wen u get da suspension is it air or juice
> *


its a single  












































2ton jack to front :cheesy:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 11 2007, 10:07 PM~7236480
> *o0o damn two tonz wen u get da suspension is it air or juice
> *



no, ithe trunk is full of of this


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

haha damn u got me i was like damn wen he get dat


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Feb 11 2007, 10:07 PM~7236487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

imma be gettin mines bagged in a couple weeks its gone be sick  i cant wiat to hit dem switches :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 10:13 PM~7236537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats why youre the professional


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Feb 11 2007, 10:12 PM~7236523
> *no, ithe trunk is  full of of this
> 
> 
> ...


dayum that brings back memories....i took that picture December of 2003....when we get together to drink some beers i have to tell you the story behind that beer...i know i told Joe....dayum...now im going to have to spill a lil of my Mickeys for all those that arnt with us


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 11 2007, 10:14 PM~7236545
> *imma be gettin mines bagged in a couple weeks its gone be sick  i cant wiat to hit dem switches  :biggrin:
> *


like my homie Joe says....the only bags in my ride are going to be full of beer


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Feb 11 2007, 11:07 PM~7236487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


two tonz i think yo caddy would look good wit some fat white wall dats what i got fo mines and i think big bodys look good wit em


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Feb 11 2007, 10:16 PM~7236561
> *thats why youre the professional
> *


you know youre good when somebody watches you take a picture, then comes behind you and takes the same picture and puts it up on lay it low


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 11:22 PM~7236610
> *like my homie Joe says....the only bags in my ride are going to be full of beer
> *


c everyone i tell dat im gettin bags keep sayin no juice it dont go wit bags but watch wen u c me u gone love it trust me u gone love it shit u aint even gone no itson bags till i drop it and it make dat noice but im still gettin em my boy danny (u no wit da white caddy outta san jo dat u took some pics of at dat international show) he gone hook me up


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

as a matter of a fact can u post some pics of his lac  man i want his car so dam bad but he will not sell it but atleast he hooked me up wit a good ass deal on mines


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

had to step outside for minute


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Feb 11 2007, 10:24 PM~7236630
> *you know youre good when somebody watches you take a picture, then comes behind you and takes the same picture and puts it up on lay it low
> *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 11:29 PM~7236668
> *had to step outside for minute
> 
> 
> ...


May he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats up twotonz?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 11 2007, 10:26 PM~7236644
> *as a matter of a fact can u post some pics of his lac   man i want his car so dam bad but he will not sell it but atleast he hooked me up wit a good ass deal on mines
> *


Dannys lac is sick


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Feb 11 2007, 10:35 PM~7236704
> *whats up twotonz?
> *


what up homie...glasshouse almost done?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Blvd Kings grubbing :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 11:36 PM~7236710
> *Dannys lac is sick
> 
> 
> ...


thanx


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Frank from Impalas


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 11:36 PM~7236710
> *Dannys lac is sick
> 
> 
> ...


o yea and dis is for all da bag haters


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Feb 11 2007, 10:39 PM~7236730
> *thanx
> *


no problem


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Freddy's got his Game Face on while working on lil Eddies ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Goodfellas Car Club, Nor Cal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lifes Finest Car Club, East Bay


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Twotonz, blvdsixty, RAIDERSEQUAL, 62bird, *djrascal*

I still cant find any Montes


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 10:42 PM~7236765
> *Goodfellas Car Club, Nor Cal
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn thats my first event as a club member


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lo*Lystics Car Club, Nor Cal


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 11:45 PM~7236780
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Twotonz, blvdsixty, RAIDERSEQUAL, 62bird, djrascal
> 
> ...


hint hint Buy an Impala :dunno:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 11:45 PM~7236780
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Twotonz, blvdsixty, RAIDERSEQUAL, 62bird, djrascal
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: just means we need to go take some :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Feb 11 2007, 10:45 PM~7236782
> *:biggrin:  damn thats my first event as a club member
> *


no wonder you are the only one going like this :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Joes display at the SLM Alameda show


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 11 2007, 11:46 PM~7236794
> *hint hint Buy an Impala  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 11:46 PM~7236797
> *no wonder you are the only one going like this  :cheesy:
> *


And I thought it was because I bought the beer :uh:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lo*Lystic regal


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Feb 11 2007, 10:48 PM~7236812
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


or at least a tbird :biggrin: or tony's cad


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Luxurious 65


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

the man hard at work :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

once i'm done with the Monte you guys will understand why i won't part with it. . . .


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

set up (mural by: Freddy Alfaro)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nono from Lo*Lystics


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 11:38 PM~7236724
> *what up homie...glasshouse almost done?
> *


almost :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

the man at work (sorry it's blurry)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tomasa


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Don't stop now :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 11 2007, 11:04 PM~7236941
> *Don't  stop now  :biggrin:
> *


you know its coming dont you  ....but im going to have to end it with this for tonight


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Feb 11 2007, 11:03 PM~7236936
> *the man at work (sorry it's blurry)
> 
> 
> ...


where was this at?


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

wow you put a picture of my car up :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Feb 11 2007, 11:23 PM~7237099
> *wow you put a picture of my car up :biggrin:
> *


only cause you have a mural


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

NICE!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 12 2007, 12:42 AM~7237244
> *only cause you have a mural
> *


David says :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Feb 12 2007, 12:04 AM~7236938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: Keep it up homie... :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 11:39 PM~7236729
> *Blvd Kings grubbing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


caught at sams :0


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 12 2007, 12:09 AM~7236971
> *where was this at?
> *


on our way to Eddies, the first time. I still had the blazer. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Feb 11 2007, 11:24 PM~7236630
> *you know youre good when somebody watches you take a picture, then comes behind you and takes the same picture and puts it up on lay it low
> *



True, true!


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

WHEN'S UR SITE GONNA BE UP TWOTONES


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Feb 12 2007, 11:32 PM~7246083
> *WHEN'S UR SITE GONNA BE UP TWOTONES
> *


When im get all the shoots done and more time to work on the site


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a flyer i did for the Aztecas and Nokturnal 1st annual BBQ


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

nice


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 12 2007, 12:07 AM~7236957
> *you know its coming dont you   ....but im going to have to end it with this for tonight
> 
> 
> ...


WISH SOME THESE FINE ASS WOMEN WAS ON MY LAC OR IMP :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 12 2006, 12:02 AM~6153755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Killin' me!! :0


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 14 2007, 08:40 PM~7264776
> *a flyer i did for the Aztecas and Nokturnal 1st annual BBQ
> 
> 
> ...


the flyer came out tight we really apreciate it 


THNAX AGAIN FROM AZTECAS AND NOKTURNAL


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 14 2007, 09:40 PM~7264776
> *a flyer i did for the Aztecas and Nokturnal 1st annual BBQ
> 
> 
> ...



Nice flyer Twotonz


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ORANGE COVE CALIFAS


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 14 2007, 10:40 PM~7264776
> *a flyer i did for the Aztecas and Nokturnal 1st annual BBQ
> 
> 
> ...


really good design, i honestly like doing design work more than photography. i started as a designer and that got me into photos.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 16 2007, 07:04 AM~7276428
> *Nice flyer Twotonz
> *


thanks Kutty


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 19 2007, 10:32 AM~7297873
> *really good design, i honestly like doing design work more than photography. i started as a designer and that got me into photos.
> *


mira, mira...look at who decided to show up in my topic...what up girl. I know very little of photoshoot...just what ever ive picked up from Kutty and another homie....but i should be learing a lil more


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
love all your work especially these kinda pics --before the final product 







> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 12 2007, 01:29 AM~6967217
> *early stages
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 11:52 PM~7236839
> *set up (mural by: Freddy Alfaro)
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for showing up today


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 20 2007, 06:59 PM~7311087
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS TIGHT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 20 2007, 11:02 PM~7313988
> *Thanks for showing up today
> *


we family


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 11 2007, 11:51 PM~7236830
> *Luxurious 65
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

i like it :around:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im going to do a few with lowlows


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

all your pics are some of the cleanest on lay it low :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Erick


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here is a slightly different version of the Spinning Zenith


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 1 2007, 08:52 PM~7386586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha I love this one


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 1 2007, 11:56 PM~7388051
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 1 2007, 10:56 PM~7388051
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up Twotons what are you up to homie?


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

YOU TAKE SOME GREAT PICS CARNAL


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 1 2007, 09:56 PM~7388053
> *:wave:
> *


what up Lux :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Mar 1 2007, 09:58 PM~7388063
> *what up Twotons what are you up to homie?
> *


im just here messing around with some flash files


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 1 2007, 09:59 PM~7388069
> *YOU TAKE SOME GREAT PICS CARNAL
> *


gracias Danny


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 12 2007, 12:03 AM~7236930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aye Britt me buelves loco :0


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 1 2007, 11:05 PM~7388111
> *im just here messing around with some flash files
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Mar 1 2007, 10:10 PM~7388140
> *aye Britt me buelves loco :0
> *


since i lost my cell i lost her number...i know i have her email somewhere. I have to get ahold of her so we can do another photoshoot....just for you Juan







































well not really...its actually for my 2008 calendar  i just thought that sounded good.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 2 2007, 12:04 AM~7388101
> *what up Lux  :biggrin:
> *


nada really about to leave for phx in a few hours


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 1 2007, 10:13 PM~7388168
> *nada really about to leave for phx in a few hours
> *


oh yeah...i forgot that you travel a lot...unlike othere people


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 1 2007, 11:13 PM~7388166
> *since i lost my cell i lost her number...i know i have her email somewhere.  I have to get ahold of her so we can do another photoshoot....just for you Juan
> well not really...its actually for my 2008 calendar    i just thought that sounded good.
> *


tight homie as long as you post some more pics of her Im happy homie damn there is just something about her....tell her she drives a lil homie cracy :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 2 2007, 12:14 AM~7388179
> *oh yeah...i forgot that you travel a lot...unlike othere people
> *


we'll get you out of the north sometime...but dont worry ill have fun for ya


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

still no Monte pics Tonz?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Mar 1 2007, 10:19 PM~7388208
> *tight homie as long as you post some more pics of her Im happy homie damn there is just something about her....tell her she drives a lil homie cracy :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 1 2007, 10:20 PM~7388212
> *we'll get you out of the north sometime...but dont worry ill have fun for ya
> *


ive been to the south 3times


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 1 2007, 11:24 PM~7388238
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 1 2007, 08:52 PM~7386586
> *
> 
> 
> ...





YO QUIEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Mar 1 2007, 10:21 PM~7388219
> *still no Monte pics Tonz?
> *


found one....from back when i was using my 35mm :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 1 2007, 10:29 PM~7388276
> *YO QUIEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 
I'ma pinstripe mine up for this season (i got some bad waves in the body) then this winter i'ma strip it all down and go all black !


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mad Max hopping down the highway :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 2 2007, 08:34 PM~7394440
> *Mad Max hopping down the highway  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 1 2007, 11:31 PM~7388290
> *found one....from back when i was using my 35mm  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats gangsta :0


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Feb 19 2007, 01:17 PM~7297765
> *ORANGE COVE CALIFAS
> 
> 
> ...


The spinners are


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 2 2007, 08:34 PM~7394440
> *Mad Max hopping down the highway  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Feb 19 2007, 11:17 AM~7297765
> *ORANGE COVE CALIFAS
> 
> 
> ...


got pics of the setup?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 6 2007, 11:42 PM~7424790
> *:wave:
> *


how are you doing mijo


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 6 2007, 09:46 PM~7424818
> *how are you doing mijo
> *


im alright...and you? when you coming to Nor Cal?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 6 2007, 11:49 PM~7424834
> *im alright...and you?  when you coming to Nor Cal?
> *


im doing good just trying to recover from phx...long day and fresh tattoos dont mix. 

im trying im trying...when are you going to leave nor cal and travel is the better question. come down for the san berna show.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 6 2007, 09:51 PM~7424842
> *im doing good just trying to recover from phx...long day and fresh tattoos dont mix.
> 
> im trying im trying...when are you going to leave nor cal and travel is the better question. come down for the san berna show.
> *


i know, i know....im hoping to make it to Vegas this year....so thats a start..._que no_


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 6 2007, 11:59 PM~7424911
> *i know, i know....im hoping to make it to Vegas this year....so thats a start...que no
> *


no excuses either and you better take plenty of pictures of my car. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 6 2007, 10:00 PM~7424930
> *no excuses either and you better take plenty of pictures of my car.  :biggrin:
> *


ay IF i make it out there lets get some shots of both big bodys :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2007, 12:05 AM~7424956
> *ay IF i make it out there lets get some shots of both big bodys  :cheesy:
> *


i dont like that "IF" word... :angry: 

and you know it :biggrin: 

did you see my latest work:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

dayum that looks good girl


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2007, 12:09 AM~7425002
> *dayum that looks good girl
> *


thx...im now debating on how far down i wanna go on my arms. who knows.

im out, long day manana. take care


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

goodnight


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 6 2007, 11:08 PM~7424985
> *i dont like that "IF" word... :angry:
> 
> and you know it  :biggrin:
> ...


thats a bad ass tat


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

This one needs to stick around the top.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn man wens ur site gone be done


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

hey whats up TwoTonz :nicoderm:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT 4 TWOTONZ :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this topic sucks


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats happening bro??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2007, 06:00 PM~7697484
> *this topic sucks
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2006, 02:09 AM~6833900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Flavia is fine as fuck!

So, I came here late. What's up w/ the 07 calendar?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIMPaLiCiOuS_@Apr 16 2007, 08:53 PM~7708600
> *Flavia is fine as fuck!
> 
> So, I came here late.  What's up w/ the 07 calendar?
> *


....working on the 08 right now


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2007, 06:00 PM~7697484
> *this topic sucks
> *



:0 :wow:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

ttt for twotonz


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

*Where you at homeboy ??? :nicoderm: 
Maybe too much of this going on .. huh?*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i got a few more pics to post up for now


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Beto's 62 at its first show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Eddie's parents at the Stockton UOP show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a view from Eddie's room


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Greg from Impalas heading to the Low Vintage show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at the 5 de Mayo show at the UOP


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rick Romero's Slamn 78


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Phat Noks new guts and doors


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one for now


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TWOTONEZ WHATS UP HOMIE YOU GOING TO SAC!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 26 2007, 01:54 PM~7984226
> *TWOTONEZ WHATS UP HOMIE YOU GOING TO SAC!!!
> *


yeah ill be out there


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Whats up twotonz... I sent to a e-mail to your yahoo account. I'm not in cali right now, send me some pics if you can homie


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@May 22 2007, 07:52 AM~7954628
> *Where you at homeboy ??? :nicoderm:
> Maybe too much of this going on .. huh?
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

What's up Twotonz?
THANX 4 doin' our picnic flyers. They came out nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 8 2007, 04:56 AM~8065009
> *Whats up twotonz... I sent to a e-mail to your yahoo account.  I'm not in cali right now, send me some pics if you can homie
> *


what up bro...you still got my #?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup twotonz...



the rookie here still workin on his photography,i just got tired of playin phone tag..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 17 2007, 01:48 AM~8120161
> *whassup twotonz...
> the rookie here still workin on his photography,i just got tired of playin phone tag..
> *


what up bro how you been?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 17 2007, 02:54 AM~8120172
> *what up bro how you been?
> *


im doin good,i got one pic im really proud of to post though.. :biggrin: 










i got this at the individuals show,i was just hella stoked i got to meet nene and i sold him a dvd.....but i told him i had to get a pic of him holding it,nene in my book one of the all stars,

but im still more faithful to the nw.... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

looks good man....nene defintley one of the big dawgs....keep snapping away homie...thats the only way you will get better


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 17 2007, 02:59 AM~8120181
> *looks good man....nene defintley one of the big dawgs....keep snapping away homie...thats the only way you will get better
> *


and that was with my starter camera :biggrin: ,my better one is out of commision till i get a couple things taken care of for it...


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 17 2007, 02:53 AM~8120171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PICS TWOTONZ KEEP THEM COMING :biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 17 2007, 10:54 PM~8120174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
anymore from this photoshoot??

badass pics


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 17 2007, 03:53 AM~8120171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jun 17 2007, 07:26 PM~8123761
> *:0  :0  :0
> anymore from this photoshoot??
> 
> ...


yeah but i can post them until my 2008 calendar is out


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Great pics as always............like I mentioned before, you need to come to So Cali. we need a good photagrapher here to :biggrin: ...........Highland Park show would be a good show.

Peace...................


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jun 18 2007, 09:29 PM~8132076
> *Great pics as always............like I mentioned before, you need to come to So Cali. we need a good photagrapher here to :biggrin: ...........Highland Park show would be a good show.
> 
> Peace...................
> *


So far ive only made it out to SoCal twice...once to shoot Smileys caddy and second to shoot a few RollerzOnly rides...next time ill i make it down there ill hit you man


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2007, 06:25 PM~8132045
> *yeah but i can post them until my 2008 calendar is out
> *


make sure you post them then!! :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 18 2007, 10:59 PM~8132535
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup Tito


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jun 18 2007, 11:26 PM~8132661
> *make sure you post them then!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 17 2007, 01:33 AM~8120131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the rest of her bro :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

lol...fucken nasty


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 20 2007, 06:57 AM~8140716
> *:wave:
> *


what up


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 17 2007, 03:53 AM~8120171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 26 2007, 03:49 PM~7984200
> *Eddie's parents at the Stockton UOP show
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jun 20 2007, 10:00 PM~8145826
> *NICE PIC!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2007, 04:46 PM~8136840
> *sup Tito
> *


what up dog ---where you been at????


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jun 20 2007, 11:00 PM~8145826
> *NICE PIC!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 20 2007, 10:19 PM~8145624
> *what up
> *


just workin and building my models....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 20 2007, 11:28 PM~8146098
> *what up dog ---where you been at????
> *


missed you at the Socios show....but i saw a pic from a shoot your car was in :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 21 2007, 12:27 AM~8146205
> *just workin and building my models....
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 26 2007, 03:26 PM~7984388
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2007, 06:07 PM~8150605
> *missed you at the Socios show....but i saw a pic from a shoot your car was in  :biggrin:
> *


  shhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttt maybe when you come back to Sac --call me up so we can do a little shoot too


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

hey twotonz do u no of any good paint shops in modesto??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 24 2007, 07:45 PM~8168722
> *hey twotonz do u no of any good paint shops in modesto??
> *


the only one i know is Kreative Concepts down 9th st


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jun 21 2007, 10:57 PM~8152891
> * shhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttt maybe when you come back to Sac --call me up so we can do a little shoot too
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 24 2007, 09:09 PM~8168873
> *the only one i know is Kreative Concepts down 9th st
> *


got a number

so far i got 

phat rides
bg customs
and now creative concepts


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

bump...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 26 2007, 07:52 PM~8401066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were can I get a copy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 26 2007, 07:16 PM~8401357
> *were can I get a copy
> *


ill have a booth at the LRM San Mateo show and the Las Vegas Super show


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Save me a copy homie :biggrin: See you in Vegas!!!.....maybe S.M.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 26 2007, 08:42 PM~8402221
> *Save me a copy homie  :biggrin:  See you in Vegas!!!.....maybe S.M.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 26 2007, 08:45 PM~8402236
> *
> *


what up Che


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Joe :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

wassup twotonz???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

what up Luis? what time tomorow are they going to show the wrestling mach were Beeny 59 comes out in?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 26 2007, 10:00 PM~8402375
> *what up Luis?  what time tomorow are they going to show the wrestling mach were Beeny 59 comes out in?
> *


i think it comes out at 8


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

It's will be on TV this Friday on the CW or direct tv channel 31 8:00pm 7/27/07 here is sneak peak  wish you would have went bro we got wasted :biggrin: nice job on the calendar :thumbsup:







:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 26 2007, 07:52 PM~8401066
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good bro! Can't wait to see it in print!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jul 26 2007, 10:39 PM~8403172
> *It's will be on TV this Friday on the CW channel 8:00pm 7/27/07 here is sneak peak   wish you would have went bro we got wasted :biggrin: nice job on the calendar  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats Benny and thanks for the props


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 26 2007, 10:44 PM~8403189
> *Looks good bro!  Can't wait to see it in print!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

whats up twotonz!


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 26 2007, 07:52 PM~8401066
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn Twotonz that shit looks clean :0 ...how much shipped??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jul 27 2007, 01:04 AM~8403628
> *whats up twotonz!
> *


what up Johnnie...i just got around to posting those pics up :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Jul 27 2007, 06:39 AM~8404325
> *damn Twotonz that shit looks clean :0 ...how much shipped??
> *


thanks homie....ill have to get back at you on the price


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 26 2007, 07:52 PM~8401066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks good.........you should make a bike calander :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 26 2007, 10:40 PM~8402205
> *ill have a booth at the LRM  San Mateo show and the Las Vegas Super show
> *


Dont for get my copy!!!!!!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 27 2007, 08:19 PM~8410532
> *:0 looks good.........you should make a bike calander :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 28 2007, 11:38 AM~8413970
> *Dont for get my copy!!!!!!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

new page


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

looks better then the lowrider nitto one 
i want to buy a couple so make sure u let us all know when they drop!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jul 28 2007, 02:18 PM~8414617
> *looks better then the lowrider nitto one
> i want to buy a couple so make sure u let us all know when they drop!
> *


for sure


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

let me throw up a few pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Markie's booth


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Skull murals on this 65


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Fifty1Fifty


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Hash from Da'ConArtist


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Modesto Building


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Brenden theater in Modesto


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollerZ 57, Twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Bay Life bomb truck


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

The homie Big Jess aka Toro doing his thang


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my cousin Art and his V-Rod Harley


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tania with Jaime's Escalade


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ragz2Envy with some girl with huge mellons


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trino's new trunk set up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a Joe hook up....ice cold water with a cool aid single on a hot ass day....second only to an ice cold beer


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 26 2007, 09:40 PM~8402205
> *ill have a booth at the LRM  San Mateo show and the Las Vegas Super show
> *


that would be tight if you made a lowrider bike calendar you would be the first to ever do it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Eddie My Love sitting on 3


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Jul 27 2007, 08:19 PM~8410532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
why you guys tempting me for


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Todd Maldonado of Old School Customs bike shop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Old Shool photoshoot for a Digital Audio poster


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Photoshoot for 209Life Magazine


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 29 2007, 12:10 AM~8417488
> *a Joe hook up....ice cold water with a cool aid single on a hot ass day....second only to an ice cold beer
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Skanless


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Twotonz, G-house74, TRU CRUIZERS, 78 Monte 4 Life, RollerZ 57, CE 707


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Miguel's 61 and his son's bike at his first car show


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I think that bikes should have a chance to shine to because they putt allot of work in them and don't get the credit for what they do maybe you can be the one to change that


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Da'ConArtist


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tony's (93fleetwood) daughters XVnera


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Francin Dee at club Palladium in Modesto


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

her good side :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 29 2007, 12:25 AM~8417549
> *her good side  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice nipple's


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Chopper photoshoot


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

photoshoot with "Geek Girl" Tess Boyd and some Rat Rods


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 28 2007, 11:16 PM~8417517
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Digital Audio photoshoot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

quick shoot with Tania, Liz and my caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one for the night


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 28 2007, 11:21 PM~8417536
> *I think that bikes should have a chance to shine to because they putt allot of work in them and don't get the credit for what they do maybe you can be the one to change that
> *


I might just have to throw in a bike on my next project


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 28 2007, 11:25 PM~8417552
> *nice nipple's
> *


thats why its her good side :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 28 2007, 11:27 PM~8417558
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up Locs


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 29 2007, 12:33 AM~8417590
> *last one for the night
> *


those two are tasty :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 29 2007, 01:11 AM~8417494
> *Eddie My Love sitting on 3
> 
> 
> ...


nic pic EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

more nipples please................. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

Great pics twotons!! Heard you might make an cameo in tejas this year!!


----------



## ElKr0nic0 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice pics homie, what kind of camera you using? :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 27 2007, 07:35 PM~8409831
> *thanks homie....ill have to get back at you on the price
> *



Let me know too homie...  


Badass pics as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 29 2007, 12:35 AM~8417596
> *I might just have to throw in a bike on my next project
> *


 :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 29 2007, 12:35 AM~8417596
> *I might just have to throw in a bike on my next project
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 29 2007, 11:17 AM~8419361
> *more nipples please................. :biggrin:
> *


in time my brother....in time


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Jul 29 2007, 03:53 PM~8420545
> *Great pics twotons!! Heard you might make an cameo in tejas this year!!
> *


odds are good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElKr0nic0_@Jul 29 2007, 04:44 PM~8420809
> *nice pics homie, what kind of camera you using? :thumbsup:
> *


Sony F828

and thanks to you and lolow and Hustler for the props


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 29 2007, 05:55 PM~8421287
> *Let me know too homie...
> Badass pics as usual :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Knightstalker


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 29 2007, 09:18 PM~8422456
> *thanks Knightstalker
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 29 2007, 12:33 AM~8417590
> *last one for the night
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO , I'M IN LOVE WITH THE CHICK IN THE BLACK TOP .
MMMMMMMM MMMMMMM MMMMMMMMM
:worship:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jul 29 2007, 01:35 AM~8417596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HOW BOUT MINE!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=336422&st=0

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 29 2007, 09:04 PM~8422884
> *DAMN BRO , I'M IN LOVE WITH THE CHICK IN THE BLACK TOP .
> MMMMMMMM    MMMMMMM  MMMMMMMMM
> :worship:
> *


i still have to do and actuall photoshoot with her


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 29 2007, 09:33 PM~8423084
> *HOW BOUT MINE!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=336422&st=0
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
i like what coast did to it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my homies show up right at midnight with Mickey's beer and a one time use camera with candels on it (like a b-day cake)...cause today is my B-Day.....im go back out with them right now to keep drinking


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY FOOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

to say the truth....i didnt even remember my own b-day

here is my B-Day cake and present....lol


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

so here i go


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

SusanStJohn.com with my caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one more of her


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a Twotonz.com old school flick....when i was just stating off with my first models


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a quick shoot i did back in 2005 or maybe even 2004???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one for djtwig


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one of Lupe earlyer photoshoots


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a booty pic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my model Dallas with hella tounge piercings


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Christina Mendoza


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

random girl pic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

dont know who she is but she look good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

when Danny from Skanless went by my pad


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impalas Car Club line up always looking good


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 30 2007, 02:27 AM~8423868
> *dont know who she is but she look good
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Frank in his wagon


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Gotta Love Dem Wagons


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Custom Fantasys CC 65 Impala


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 30 2007, 01:32 AM~8423884
> *Gotta Love Dem Wagons
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Uniques CC our of San Jo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

"Eddie My Love"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

David's Big Body from Goodfellas CC


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Joe's 68


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Twotonz, layzeeboi

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

NorCal75


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Stripping on Luis glasshouse


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impalas CC and Goodfellas CC


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

for some reason i like this pic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

68s


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

68s


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

"Eddie My Love"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impalas 59 rag


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

big body hood emblem


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

crusing the bomb


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Fifty1Fifty bomb


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mark always hustlin


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

throwig up the 2 for Twotonz :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

caught Joe and Eddie crusing one Sunday evening


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the hardest worker at the car wash :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Pep Boys down McHenry


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

johnny65 crusing Mooney Groove Park


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

paparazzi always fallowing me around


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Guy from Ragz2Envy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one more of Susan


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

SixDuce sitting on 3


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Joe and Eddie going back home after the Aztecas/Nokturanl car wash


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Joe in the 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

3 of my best homies


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

why you muggin me rob???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i belive this is Freddy Alfaro's works


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Chulo 63 setup


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

EastSideRider


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

before the 3wheel conversion


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Luxurious bike


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Pelon's Regal....rip


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

engraved A-arm


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

trippy looking bike


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rosa test shoot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Jen


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one for my homie Joe aka EastBay68


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

he's back! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 30 2007, 03:13 AM~8423986
> *last one for my homie Joe aka EastBay68
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 30 2007, 09:35 AM~8425995
> *he's back!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 30 2007, 04:00 AM~8423957
> *3 of my best homies
> 
> 
> ...


nic pic!!!!  EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

HAPPY B-DAY HOMEBOY :wave:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 30 2007, 03:50 AM~8423931
> *caught Joe and Eddie crusing one Sunday evening
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the love TWOTONS!!!EDDIE MY LOVE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 30 2007, 10:36 AM~8426467
> *HAPPY B-DAY HOMEBOY  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 30 2007, 10:38 AM~8426489
> *Thank you for all the love TWOTONS!!!EDDIE MY LOVE
> *


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 30 2007, 03:06 AM~8423971
> *engraved A-arm
> 
> 
> ...


hey twotonz u know where the owner of the car is? need to know where i can buy these differend color bushings :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Joe took a picture of me taking a picture of Kutty taking a picture :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 30 2007, 11:10 AM~8426836
> *hey twotonz u know where the owner of the car is? need to know where i can buy these differend color bushings :biggrin:
> *


i never met the owner


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 30 2007, 03:02 AM~8423962
> *i belive this is Freddy Alfaro's works
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that's Me!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jul 30 2007, 11:13 AM~8426863
> *yeah that's Me!! :biggrin:
> *


thought i recognize the style  but i wasnt 100% sure


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 29 2007, 11:42 PM~8423396
> *i still have to do and actuall photoshoot with her
> *


SO THEN WHEN DO I FLY HER DOWN TO SHOOT MY CAR ?
THE 2 DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 30 2007, 02:08 AM~8423840
> *to say the truth....i didnt even remember my own b-day
> 
> here is my B-Day cake and present....lol
> ...


*HAPPY B-DAY BRO , HAVE A GOOD 1 & DRINK A FEW FOR ME* :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Angelo


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 30 2007, 03:09 AM~8423978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BRIT :cheesy:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 30 2007, 03:05 AM~8423969
> *Pelon's Regal....rip
> 
> 
> ...


 WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE NEW 1 ... IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT .. :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

whats up!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

7 hours to go don't stop now hno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Great pictures as usual


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Jul 30 2007, 03:44 PM~8429546
> *WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE NEW 1 ... IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT ..  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jul 30 2007, 04:00 PM~8429706
> * whats up!
> *


que pasa Sal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 30 2007, 04:01 PM~8429715
> *7 hours to go don't stop now  hno:
> *


now i just have a lil under 6hrs....see if i can do it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 30 2007, 04:28 PM~8429942
> *Great pictures as usual
> *


thanks 1LO64


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

3 Hours


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 30 2007, 02:01 AM~8423961
> *why you muggin me rob???
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE! ABOUT TIME U STARTED POSTIN' PICS AGAIN LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Jul 30 2007, 08:19 PM~8432362
> *DAMN HOMIE! ABOUT TIME U STARTED POSTIN' PICS AGAIN LOL :biggrin:
> *


i know huh :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pics, :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

I guess you slowed down on the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Hustler

and yeah i slowed down....i going to have to pic up the pace here soon


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 31 2007, 10:20 PM~8442657
> *thanks Hustler
> 
> and yeah i slowed down....i going to have to pic up the pace here soon
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jesus from parlier (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 30 2007, 02:27 AM~8423868
> *dont know who she is but she look good
> 
> 
> ...





kat gutierrez


----------



## getsimpalas1960 (Feb 9, 2007)

What's up tonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by getsimpalas1960_@Aug 1 2007, 10:28 PM~8452995
> *What's up tonz
> *


que pasa Art :biggrin:


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 17 2007, 03:54 AM~8120174
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## my66impala (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAWA70CUTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 12 2006, 02:04 AM~6154030
> *You forgot this one.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY TONZ THATS A GOOD DEAL...IN PODUNK NORTHWEST FLORIDA AKA SOUTHERN ALABAMA BUD 12S ARE 12 BUCKS ON SALE WHAT THE FUCK! :loco:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAWA70CUTTY_@Aug 7 2007, 07:26 PM~8498803
> *HEY TONZ THATS A GOOD DEAL...IN PODUNK NORTHWEST FLORIDA AKA SOUTHERN ALABAMA BUD 12S ARE 12 BUCKS ON SALE WHAT THE FUCK! :loco:
> *


thats corona over here


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

10 more to go


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 29 2007, 12:33 AM~8417590
> *last one for the night
> 
> 
> ...


MORE OF THESE TWO PLEASE


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

WHAT UP TWOTONZ  POST MORE PICS OF YOUR GIRLS HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 29 2007, 12:33 AM~8417590
> *last one for the night
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 the girl on the right and my car....when and where? :biggrin:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

hey twotonz you going to be in merced this weekend at the lake??


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Aug 8 2007, 10:56 AM~8504264
> *hey twotonz you going to be in merced this weekend at the lake??
> *


sorry flip...i have to work  im also not going to the Skanless one


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

Qvo loco!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Aug 9 2007, 09:14 AM~8512226
> *Qvo loco!!!!
> *


orale look at who paid a visit to my topic. Que paso Max


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

excellent photos thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 9 2007, 05:41 PM~8516018
> *excellent photos thanks for sharing!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
a lot more to pictures to come


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 8 2007, 09:07 PM~8508186
> *sorry flip...i have to work    im also not going to the Skanless one
> *


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

hey twotonz whats up with your website??


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Whats up Twotonz.. Is your site back up yet? Keep posting more pics!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jul 30 2007, 02:14 AM~8423852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NICE PICS HOMIE, KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

mas photos!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i wasnt feelin' Lupe at first, but she has grown on me lately. :biggrin: i need some updated shots of her, Tonz! you got her 415-555-$%#^ number!! LOL


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 13 2007, 11:43 PM~8548444
> *  Looks good
> 
> 
> ...


what up twotonz ? i need to get a calendar hit me up t-dog :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 14 2007, 12:43 AM~8548444
> *  Looks good
> 
> 
> ...


ttt EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 13 2007, 09:24 AM~8541991
> *i wasnt feelin' Lupe at first, but she has grown on me lately.  :biggrin: i need some updated shots of her, Tonz! you got her 415-555-$%#^ number!! LOL
> *


its the same number as the other one :biggrin: if you like her and i know you started liking Nina as well make sure to go to the LRM show in San Mateo those 2 and a few other of models will be there too


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 14 2007, 05:57 AM~8549676
> *what up twotonz ? i need to get a calendar hit me up t-dog :biggrin:
> *


what up Trino...i just got them in Yesterday...ill make sure to set one aside for you homie


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 14 2007, 07:17 PM~8555385
> *what up Trino...i just got them in Yesterday...ill make sure to set one aside for you homie
> *



Me too pls... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 14 2007, 07:42 PM~8556265
> *Me too pls...  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 14 2007, 07:17 PM~8555385
> *i just got them in Yesterday...
> *


I'LL B WAITING BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 14 2007, 07:51 PM~8556378
> *I'LL B WAITING BRO  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

que onda pinche twotonz?? where the budweiser at homie?


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 14 2007, 05:57 AM~8549676
> *what up twotonz ? i need to get a calendar hit me up t-dog :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 14 2007, 07:59 PM~8556482
> *que onda pinche twotonz??  where the budweiser at homie?
> *


i dont know about the budweisers...but i got and ice cold Mickey's in my hand right now


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 14 2007, 08:12 PM~8556628
> *:wave: x2
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2007, 09:18 PM~8557373
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up homie...you going to LRM San Mateo?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 14 2007, 10:20 PM~8557393
> *what up homie...you going to LRM San Mateo?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

make sure to stop by my booth


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 14 2007, 09:12 PM~8556628
> *:wave: x2
> *


  gots to get mine too. in fact, i'm getting xtra to send to my folks in GUAM.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 14 2007, 06:17 PM~8555385
> *what up Trino...i just got them in Yesterday...ill make sure to set one aside for you homie
> *


Hey twotons will you be at the skanless picnik cause i want one of your calanders man....  :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 14 2007, 11:06 PM~8557747
> *make sure to stop by my booth
> *


FOR SURE.........NOW WHERES THAT BIKE CALANDER :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 13 2007, 11:43 PM~8548444
> *  Looks good
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Aug 15 2007, 10:11 AM~8560147
> *Hey twotons will you be at the skanless picnik cause i want one of your calanders man....   :biggrin:
> *



I am going to try and get some from him for the Skanless picnic...I don't think he is going to make it out there. Any other orders????


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

calender will look nice in my master bedroom. Twotonz count me in for 5. :thumbsup:


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

give tito a call so we can arrange to pick them up thanks . riden on whitewall


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 15 2007, 12:37 AM~8558366
> * gots to get mine too. in fact, i'm getting xtra to send to my folks in GUAM.
> *


cool...let me know how many you getting


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Aug 15 2007, 09:11 AM~8560147
> *Hey twotons will you be at the skanless picnik cause i want one of your calanders man....   :biggrin:
> *


I cant make it but im going to try and hook up with Kutty before then, he will have them out there so if you guys going to the Skanless picnic hit up Kutty


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Aug 15 2007, 05:37 PM~8563897
> *calender will look nice in my master bedroom. Twotonz count me in for 5.  :thumbsup:
> *


  cool...ill hit up Tito this week


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i'll put an order in for a couple as well


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 16 2007, 11:50 AM~8570018
> *i'll put an order in for a couple as well
> *


cool...just let me know how many


----------



## Monch_R (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 10 2006, 07:56 PM~6145064
> *i really really like this one...
> *


----------



## my66impala (Oct 5, 2006)

JUST A LIL REMINDER :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Monch_R (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Monch_R_@Aug 22 2007, 02:36 AM~8613880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Make sure to stop by my booth and pick up a calendar for $8 this Sunday at the Lowrider Magazine show in San Mateo. I will have cover model Nina, Centerfold Lupe and a few othere models working my booth. So make sure to have these ladys sign your calendar. And if you nice to them im sure they will take a picture with you guys.

Prices:
2008 Calendars $8
Twotonz.com Shirts (L-XXXL) $16
Twotonz.com Shirts (XXXXL-XXXXXL) $20

and instead of getting $1 dollar bills as change you get these


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 23 2007, 06:45 AM~8622735
> *Make sure to stop by my booth and pick up a calendar for $8 this Sunday at the Lowrider Magazine show in San Mateo.  I will have cover model Nina, Centerfold Lupe and a few othere models working my booth.  So make sure to have these ladys sign your calendar.  And if you nice to them im sure they will take a picture with you guys.
> 
> Prices:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
see you there


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 23 2007, 05:51 AM~8622764
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> see you there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup 2tonz...see you sunday


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

good luck at the show... hope you sell 'em all, bro


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

REGAL KING


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 23 2007, 06:07 AM~8622843
> *sup 2tonz...see you sunday
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 23 2007, 07:22 PM~8628100
> *
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

preview of LowRider Magazines show SanMateo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Violet


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Eastside Caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Louie's Rivi


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Jr's 60


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Carlos 64 from NewStyle


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Monch_R_@Aug 22 2007, 01:36 AM~8613880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Foolish Pleasure


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Old School


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Dayton's


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Kaddy Queen


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Last show for Gabe's 64 "Latin Image"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Low Conspiracy and Eastside Caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tovar Bomb


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

BayBombs 59


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2007, 11:28 PM~8642326
> *Low Conspiracy and Eastside Caddy
> 
> 
> ...


Low Creations and Eastside Caddy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

great pics as always! :thumbsup: thanks for the stickers yesterday.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks to everyone that stopped by the booth


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 26 2007, 12:26 AM~8642312
> *Dayton's
> 
> 
> ...



uffin:


----------



## F.O.X_BOX (Jun 12, 2007)

POST A PREVIEW OF UR CALENDAR ........


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2007, 11:27 PM~8642322
> *Last show for Gabe's 64 "Latin Image"
> 
> 
> ...


why the last show?


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 26 2007, 01:27 AM~8642317
> *Kaddy Queen
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@Aug 27 2007, 11:01 AM~8650843
> *POST A PREVIEW OF UR CALENDAR ........
> *



:nono: :nono: :biggrin: 


it's niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 27 2007, 10:07 AM~8650905
> *why the last show?
> *


He is coming out with a new one


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX_@Aug 27 2007, 10:01 AM~8650843
> *POST A PREVIEW OF UR CALENDAR ........
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i had a few of my models at the LRM SanMateo show yesterday signing autographs and taking pics


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Calendar is Badass. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 30 2007, 04:00 AM~8423957
> *3 of my best homies
> 
> 
> ...


ttt!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 27 2007, 05:17 PM~8653939
> *i had a few of my models at the LRM SanMateo show yesterday signing autographs and taking pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i think i spent half the show in that row


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 27 2007, 06:17 PM~8653939
> *i had a few of my models at the LRM SanMateo show yesterday signing autographs and taking pics
> 
> 
> ...


ttt EDDIE MY LOVE!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 27 2007, 05:14 PM~8653923
> *
> 
> 
> ...




esta muy chingon cuz LUPITA is in da calendar


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks guys

El Raider take your calendar to the SLM show this sunday Lupita should be outthere and she will also be at the LowRider Magazine Super Show in Las Vegas working my booth


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 30 2007, 07:32 PM~8682227
> *thanks guys
> 
> El Raider take your calendar to the SLM show this sunday Lupita should be outthere and she will also be at the LowRider Magazine Super Show in Las Vegas working my booth
> *



thanks homie I'll b there but it seems I won't go 2 vegas they raised da prizes 4 da booths :angry: :angry:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 30 2007, 08:08 PM~8682927
> *thanks homie I'll b there but it seems I won't go 2 vegas they raised da prizes 4 da booths :angry:  :angry:
> *


for real? :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill have more pics up tomorow


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 06:58 AM~8701043
> *ill have more pics up tomorow
> 
> 
> ...


ITS TOMMOROW! :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 3 2007, 11:59 AM~8703085
> *ITS TOMMOROW! :0
> *


x2!!

where were u at twotonz.. i didnt see u at all


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2007, 03:01 PM~8703101
> *x2!!
> 
> where were u at twotonz.. i didnt see u at all
> *


 he was being sneeky :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 3 2007, 12:03 PM~8703124
> *he was being sneeky :0
> *


that lil fucker!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2007, 12:01 PM~8703101
> *x2!!
> 
> where were u at twotonz.. i didnt see u at all
> *


i got there around 4pm....but didnt get in the show until about 4:45 cause i was out in the parking lot drinking with some guys from SanJo....never got there name's but i sure got a few of there corona's :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 12:04 PM~8703129
> *i got there around 4pm....but didnt get in the show until about 4:45 cause i was out in the parking lot drinking with some guys from SanJo....never got there name's but i sure got a few of there corona's  :biggrin:
> *


oh no wonder.. i left about that time.. i went to say by to kita and them and heard they were leaving too..

kinda right after that shit happend with the cops...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2007, 03:04 PM~8703128
> *that lil fucker!!!
> *



x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i didnt get to walk around the show much cause i was a lil faded and got there late....so some of the pics my be a lil blurry....i should start posting within half and hour


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 03:10 PM~8703184
> *i didnt get to walk around the show much cause i was a lil faded and got there late....so some of the pics my be a lil blurry....i should start posting within half and hour
> *


lmao....drunk


----------



## skanless72 (May 10, 2005)

Waz up Twotonz Lupita got lots of love in the calender. Good eye


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skanless72_@Sep 3 2007, 12:26 PM~8703333
> *Waz up Twotonz Lupita got lots of love in the calender. Good eye
> *


thanks Al


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I have to start it with "Chago's Dream" and "Eddie My Love"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Drinking in the Parking Lot before going into the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Joe (Eddie's Dad) with my cover model Nina


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Icee 63 looking good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lo*Lystics big body


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lo*Lystics always bring out hot cars and females


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Joe slangin the calendars


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Aztecas East Bay in the house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lowrider Scene always at the shows showing support


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i like this bike


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

San Jose Towncar


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Life's Finest Monte


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Jr's 60


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

El Raider


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some In Ya Face hotties


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Azteca's big body


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Carlos van from Aztecas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Luxurious trike


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sic and Twisted


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Eddie's Towncar was lookin good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this bomb truck was fucken clean


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

67


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ah shit i got spotted


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

David's big body


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Joe's 68 always looking good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

58


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 04:42 PM~8703905
> *this bomb truck was fucken clean
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pictures...he just joined us a couple of months ago... its a bad ass truck!

and i spotted u..i seen a red light and i thought I was being hunted like a big ass animal ... :biggrin: ..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Oldie 54


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Bird's 59


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tuf-E-Nuf 62


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

super clean 65


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice pics bro.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Expensive Habit


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

we bbq here at my pad...so ill be back in a few to post more pics


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

you took some nice pics


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

this is all i can post of my pics for now.. my lens limited me to a lot but i tried to make do


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Firme pics as always homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 03:39 PM~8704310
> *we bbq here at my pad...so ill be back in a few to post more pics
> *


Nice pics I thought Lupe was suppost to be at this show what happened :angry:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 03:18 PM~8703724
> *Joe slangin the calendars
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 02:56 PM~8703598
> *I have to start it with "Chago's Dream" and "Eddie My Love"
> 
> 
> ...


nic pic !!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal+Sep 3 2007, 01:57 PM~8704013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Erik


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 3 2007, 04:18 PM~8705172
> *Firme pics as always homie... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 3 2007, 04:39 PM~8705315
> *Nice pics I thought Lupe was suppost to be at this show what happened  :angry:
> *


i dont know...i talked to her the week before and she said she had plans of coming


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Sep 3 2007, 06:17 PM~8706146
> *nic pic !!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Will we make 100 tonight :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 3 2007, 06:27 PM~8706265
> *nice!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i still have a few more to post but its already late so hopefully ill get them up tomorow


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 01:13 PM~8703688
> *Icee 63 looking good
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pix TWOTONZ :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2007, 05:01 PM~8705018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know why this impala doesnt have a hood? It came out in LRM a long ass time ago and it still doesnt have it? :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 3 2007, 10:49 PM~8709402
> *Will we make 100 tonight  :dunno:
> *


well...its after midnight...so i say yes :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Sep 3 2007, 10:53 PM~8709438
> *Thank you for the pix TWOTONZ :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 12:01 AM~8709493
> *well...its after midnight...so i say yes  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 02:22 PM~8703752
> *Aztecas East Bay in the house
> 
> 
> ...



ShAOOooooooo....EastBay Aztecas Always In the House!!! Good Looking out Family!!! Much luv N respect, Ritch!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 01:56 PM~8703598
> *I have to start it with "Chago's Dream" and "Eddie My Love"
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 02:34 PM~8703838
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good Lookin' out! Thanks 4 the Pic!..Ritch


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 02:18 PM~8703724
> *Joe slangin the calendars
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Joe it was nice seeing you at the show on sunday!! Had a great time talkin to you and your cousin Rich!...much Luv, Ritch!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Sep 3 2007, 11:10 PM~8709551
> *ShAOOooooooo....EastBay Aztecas Always In the House!!! Good Looking out Family!!! Much luv N respect, Ritch!
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 01:58 PM~8703623
> *Joe (Eddie's Dad) with my cover model Nina
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE OF HER ???? :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 4 2007, 02:29 AM~8709661
> *ANYMORE OF HER ????  :biggrin:
> *


ya shes bad homie!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Great Pics 2tonz


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

Great pics two tonz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I plan to take 2Tonz 100 page :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 02:39 PM~8703884
> *Eddie's Towncar was lookin good
> 
> 
> ...



I like the way Bay Torkitas car came out "Betty Nahice"


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

damn, great pics bro.


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 01:37 PM~8703854
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS,

(Twotons) for the great looking pictures...

from "AZTECAS" Car Club. Modesto Chapter


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 4 2007, 12:20 PM~8711599
> *I like the way Bay Torkitas car came out "Betty Nahice"
> *


tanks che uno


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 4 2007, 10:20 AM~8711599
> *I like the way Bay Torkitas car came out "Betty Nahice"
> *



X2


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Are we there yet? :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 02:16 PM~8703708
> *Lo*Lystics always bring out hot cars and females
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 02:21 PM~8703743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SECOND ONE FROM THE LEFT :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ta-da


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

100


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 4 2007, 06:24 PM~8714545
> *Are we there yet? :biggrin:
> *


i tryed


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 04:42 PM~8703905
> *this bomb truck was fucken clean
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 4 2007, 06:57 PM~8714762
> *
> *



hahaha!!! happy 100!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

***********************ATT**************ATT************************

IF ANYBODY HAS OR KNOWS SOMEBODY WHO HAS TAPE FOOTAGE OF WHAT HAPPEN AT THE SHOW WITH THE COPS AND THE LADY..SHES BADLY BEAT UP AND HER HUSBAND IS LOOKING 4 A TAPE OF THE EVENT..PLEASE,PLEASE PM ME


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup Twotonz...I wanted to celebraet 100 pages of bad ass pics homie...keep it up.... uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 30 2007, 07:32 PM~8682227
> *thanks guys
> 
> El Raider take your calendar to the SLM show this sunday Lupita should be outthere and she will also be at the LowRider Magazine Super Show in Las Vegas working my booth
> *


I was waiting 4 her :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2007, 09:41 PM~8716872
> *I was waiting 4 her  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


stalker...hehehehe


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 26 2007, 12:24 AM~8642297
> *Foolish Pleasure
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Twotonz, it was good to finally meet you at the show a couple of weeks ago. Sons of Mexico looking Firme together in those pictures !!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

id like to thank everyone whose ride i was able to photograph....with out you guys 100pages wouldnt of been possible :nicoderm: 













:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Sep 3 2007, 11:29 PM~8709661
> *ANYMORE OF HER ????  :biggrin:
> *


im going to wait a while before i post up more pics of her photoshoot....but you can go here for the mean time ExoticNinaMarie.com


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sup Freddy it was good meeting you at the LRM show homie.....so whats the word on Vegas?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

nics pics ....but i dont have to tell you


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50+Sep 4 2007, 04:46 AM~8710207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 10:38 PM~8717462
> *sup Freddy it was good meeting you at the LRM show homie.....so whats the word on Vegas?
> *


I throw you a PM with my info, you hit me up when you get to town, we go get in "trouble" somewhere in Vegas with some of the Usos Friday, saturday, and Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hrojop2+Sep 4 2007, 10:25 AM~8712167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem homie  



> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 4 2007, 03:41 PM~8714648
> *SECOND ONE FROM THE LEFT :yessad:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Sep 4 2007, 01:16 AM~8709587
> *Hey Joe it was nice seeing you at the show on sunday!!  Had a great time talkin to you and your cousin Rich!...much Luv, Ritch!!!
> *


It was great seeing you to !!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Sep 4 2007, 03:57 PM~8714762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Toro....i wonder how long its going to take to get to 1,000pages :cheesy:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 09:42 PM~8717495
> * QUOTE(CHE1 @ Sep 4 2007, 09:19 AM)
> I plan to take 2Tonz 100 page
> 
> ...



I look away for a second and the shit gets taken :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Sep 4 2007, 07:41 PM~8716872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Sep 4 2007, 08:42 PM~8717502
> *I throw you a PM with my info, you hit me up when you get to town, we go get in "trouble" somewhere in Vegas with some of the Usos Friday, saturday, and Sunday  :biggrin:
> *


sound like a REAL GOOD plan to me


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 08:51 PM~8717585
> *
> thanks Cheeze and you doing real good on the pics homie....keep it up
> :wave:
> *


i'm still a rookie compared to you :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i still got about 50 more pics from the SLM San Jo show to post....so let me get that going


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 4 2007, 08:55 PM~8717633
> *i'm still a rookie compared to you  :biggrin:
> *


everyone starts off there....i dont consider myself a pro at all....im just a guy that likes to go to shows and take pics and drink beer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Untouchables Cutty


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

EastSide Riders 67 drop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

it was good to see this Regal from Inspirations out again


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 10:53 PM~8717614
> *sound like a REAL GOOD plan to me
> *


You've got a PM sir


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 02:56 PM~8703598
> *I have to start it with "Chago's Dream" and "Eddie My Love"
> 
> 
> ...


twotons can you send these pic to EDDIE special delivery post. thank you for all the love!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

When i grow up, i wanna be just like TwoTonz














or a catapillar......


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Sep 4 2007, 09:02 PM~8717718
> *You've got a PM sir
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Sep 4 2007, 09:02 PM~8717720
> *twotons can you send these pic  to  EDDIE special delivery post. thank you for all the love!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!
> *


Done


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 4 2007, 09:03 PM~8717721
> *When i grow up, i wanna be just like TwoTonz
> or a catapillar......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trino (cherry 64), Henry (Henry's Custom) and the NewStyle member with the blue 64 drop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

New Style bling


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cherry 64


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 08:58 PM~8717673
> *everyone starts off there....i dont consider myself a pro at all....im just a guy that likes to go to shows and take pics and drink beer
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cherry 64 with the new mural by Freddy Alfaro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

attention to detail


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Doug's Heavy Hitter


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Inspirations GP


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this Harley came up from E.L.A. Group CC


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

another super clean 64 from NewStyle


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Carlos 64 always looks good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Heavy Hitter's mural by Alberto Herera


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a Harley from Group


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Latin Style cutty sitting on 3


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some random cochina


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Stanislaus County CC bomb....1st time out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Blvd Kings youngster taking there bikes for a spin


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Che1's 58


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

where's the pic of my car ........................................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 4 2007, 09:37 PM~8718028
> *where's the pic of my car ........................................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


didnt see it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean looking 62


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Bdog


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 09:39 PM~8718045
> *didnt see it
> *


niether did the judges :uh:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 10:42 PM~8718072
> *Bdog
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: didnt know u took that pic :angry:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Carnales Unidos towncar


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 4 2007, 09:43 PM~8718082
> *niether did the judges  :uh:
> *


well...atleast i wasnt the only one


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 09:39 PM~8718045
> *didnt see it
> *






















its was hiding in the corner of the other building


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 09:47 PM~8718108
> *well...atleast i wasnt the only one
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Oldie 54 set up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 4 2007, 09:47 PM~8718116
> *its was hiding in the corner of the other building
> *


i didnt get a chance to go into that building


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

cochina


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the Marines with the cochina


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Luxurious CC in the house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Strawberry condom


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lo*Lystics


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 10:00 PM~8717694
> *EastSide Riders 67 drop
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking this car alot!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

la huera


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Guy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Bill Jack


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this one is for El Raider


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

down Tully


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one i got


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 4 2007, 10:47 PM~8718116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it........for a long time at that. It was in the corner just inside building from were the black 59 was at. Nice clean car, serious.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 10:57 PM~8718189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man I can't see my car!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 4 2007, 10:10 PM~8718281
> *Man I can't see my car!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 11:02 PM~8718228
> *Strawberry condom
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 11:06 PM~8718260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Uh.....what happened here??? Something don't look right :scrutinize:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 4 2007, 10:13 PM~8718297
> *Uh.....what happened here???  Something don't look right  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 4 2007, 11:13 PM~8718297
> *Uh.....what happened here???  Something don't look right  :scrutinize:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 03:50 PM~8703965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 4 2007, 11:23 PM~8718362
> *:0 :0 :0
> *



I hope they don't plan on leaving her :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 26 2007, 01:18 AM~8642263
> *Louie's Rivi
> 
> 
> ...



Got anymore pictures of the Rivi?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWEREDIMAGE_@Sep 4 2007, 11:38 PM~8718721
> *Got anymore pictures of the Rivi?
> *


i got a few....within these last 104 pages


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

what up two tonz!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 03:12 PM~8704113
> *Expensive Habit
> 
> 
> ...


those are some tight pics two tonz, i took my camera but it had a dead battery and i didnt get any pics,


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

your just da greatest twotonz :worship:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

tight pics Twotonz keep them coming


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

twotonz!!! great pics my brotha

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 4 2007, 11:13 PM~8718293
> *  :0
> *


those were probably your condoms :uh:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

nice pics bro, since i didnt get a chance to walk around i got full show coverage right here!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 5 2007, 12:43 AM~8718078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEEN MY SELF....I FEEL FAMOUS :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 02:58 PM~8703623
> *Joe (Eddie's Dad) with my cover model Nina
> 
> 
> ...


Hay thats my man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Sep 5 2007, 04:51 PM~8722799
> *Hay thats my man!!!!!!!!!
> *


JOE GOT BUSTED...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 4 2007, 11:38 PM~8718436
> *I hope they don't plan on leaving her  :biggrin:
> *


NAH BRO, SHE JUMPED IN THE TRUCK!!  
I'M JUST LIKE MONEY- B
"I NEVER LET THE KITTYKAT GET PAST ME, WITH OUT PICKING IT UP,PETTING IT,TEASING IT & TAKING IT ON HOME AND PLEASING IT!!!! YOUS A FREAK PAULY, YOU GOT THAT SHOCK-G CAUSE I'M A FREAK OF THE INDUSTRY :biggrin:  "


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics.


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

nice pics.... bro.... :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65+Sep 5 2007, 12:41 AM~8718860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orale pinche "2tonz groupie" 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Sep 5 2007, 10:05 AM~8720961
> *tight pics Twotonz keep them coming
> *


gracias Benny


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Sep 5 2007, 10:38 AM~8721225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


famous ED


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 5 2007, 07:40 PM~8724167
> *NAH BRO, SHE JUMPED IN THE TRUCK!!
> I'M JUST LIKE MONEY- B
> "I NEVER LET THE KITTYKAT GET PAST ME, WITH OUT PICKING IT UP,PETTING IT,TEASING IT & TAKING IT ON HOME AND PLEASING IT!!!! YOUS A FREAK PAULY, YOU GOT THAT  SHOCK-G CAUSE I'M A FREAK OF THE INDUSTRY :biggrin:   "
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


LIKE A PIMP


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64+Sep 5 2007, 01:51 PM~8722799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    



> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Sep 5 2007, 05:55 PM~8724842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i hired a mariachi to help me celebrate my 100 pages of pics




























and some Patron


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 5 2007, 09:58 PM~8725488
> *i hired a mariachi to help me celebrate my 100 pages of pics
> 
> 
> ...


 I LIKE THE WAY SHE HOLDS THE MIC...MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM GREAT PIC


----------



## 209og (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 10:20 PM~8717894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cherry 64


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 5 2007, 08:58 PM~8725488
> *i hired a mariachi to help me celebrate my 100 pages of pics
> 
> 
> ...


ttt EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 5 2007, 07:26 PM~8725134
> *What up Johnnie...so ill be seeing you in Vegas
> 
> *



yes you will!


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

YOUR 3 TOP MODELS RIGHT HERE BRO!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I WANT A CALENDER.....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Sep 7 2007, 03:25 AM~8736661
> *yes you will!
> 
> 
> ...



Nice 65


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 9 2007, 11:37 PM~8755703
> *YOUR 3 TOP MODELS RIGHT HERE BRO!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: can i get the one in the middle for my cars photoshoot....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 10 2007, 10:28 PM~8763193
> *:biggrin:  can i get the one in the middle for my cars photoshoot....
> *


YEA, JUST STOP BY MY BOOTH AT THE NEXT SHOW,I'LL STOP SIGNING MY PICTURES AND TAKE THE PIC BY YOUR RIDE....   :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Sep 10 2007, 03:16 AM~8756345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem....$5 for the picture $15 for an 8x10 print and an extra $5 for the models signiture



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Sep 10 2007, 04:16 AM~8756345
> *I WANT A CALENDER.....
> *




Fuck A Calender i Wanna Shirt! :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

DIDNT GET MY PM THAT YOU SENT.... TONZ


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

no problem....$5 for the picture $15 for an 8x10 print and an extra $5 for the models signiture
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

DAMN THAT'S GIVING SHIT AWAY!!!!! :biggrin: BUT FOR A HOMIE, THATS COOL I'LL DO IT....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> no problem....$5 for the picture $15 for an 8x10 print and an extra *$5 for the models signiture* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


DAMN THAT'S GIVING SHIT AWAY!!!!! :biggrin: *BUT FOR A HOMIE, THATS COOL I'LL DO IT.... *
[/quote]

what next walking around shows with a body guard, shhhhhhhhitttt u an't all that :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Sep 11 2007, 01:46 AM~8764301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Mas pics. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LANNGA305 (May 22, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here's to your 100 Twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 11 2007, 08:51 PM~8771361
> *here's to your 100 Twotonz
> 
> 
> ...


    
thanks Toro


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> DAMN THAT'S GIVING SHIT AWAY!!!!! :biggrin: *BUT FOR A HOMIE, THATS COOL I'LL DO IT.... *


*what next walking around shows with a body guard, shhhhhhhhitttt u an't all that :0
[/quote]*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT THESE ARE MY BODY GUARDS!!! :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT THESE ARE MY BODY GUARDS!!! :0  








[/quote]
NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some pics i took back in 1999 when i was about 18 or 19 years old of my old regal





































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tycoon Adrian


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Big Hash


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a Rat Rod shoot i did


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Pics from a wedding i did


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my homies room


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Modesto rapper C-Ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Dallas Madison


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Whats up TWOTONZ :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a huge American flag they had at the last Oakland A's game i went to


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 20 2007, 11:34 PM~8838462
> *Whats up TWOTONZ  :wave:
> *


what up Joe...im just here posting pics that i have with out lowlow's to see what people think


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Gary's "Rat"


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2007, 12:36 AM~8838470
> *what up Joe...im just here posting pics that i have with out lowlow's to see what people think
> *


Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Pin Up model Tess


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 20 2007, 11:38 PM~8838481
> *Looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

if i remember right this Harley was painted by one of the brothers from Parliment CC


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'll drink to that...........


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Jackie Sin


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

anymore of Tess????

pics are nice homie...but you now that already...hhehehe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 20 2007, 11:43 PM~8838501
> *I'll drink to that...........
> *


what up Toro.....how you been homie


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2007, 01:44 AM~8838509
> *what up Toro.....how you been homie
> *


a little sick lately.....I got a doctors appointment tomorrow and after that Nasty and I are leaving to LA for the Premier car club car show ....vamos cabron.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 20 2007, 11:44 PM~8838508
> *anymore of Tess????
> 
> pics are nice homie...but you now that already...hhehehe
> *


i got about 200 more of Tess...but i only resized and watermarked those

its always good to hear that from you big homie


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 21 2007, 12:43 AM~8838501
> *I'll drink to that...........
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2007, 01:47 AM~8838517
> *i got about 200 more of Tess...but i only resized and watermarked those
> 
> its always good to hear that from you big homie
> *


I gotta tell you, you keep me on my toes...and yes..that's a compliment.....can't wait to use some of your work in you know what....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 21 2007, 01:47 AM~8838519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 20 2007, 11:46 PM~8838516
> *a little sick lately.....I got a doctors appointment tomorrow and after that Nasty and I are leaving to LA for the Premier car club car show ....vamos cabron.....
> *


dayum dude...you always sick. I cant go down there im shooting a wedding this saturday.....but ill be at the Vegas Super Show this year.....first show out of Northern Cali :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2007, 01:50 AM~8838533
> *dayum dude...you always sick.  I cant go down there im shooting a wedding this saturday.....but ill be at the Vegas Super Show this year.....first show out of Northern Cali  :biggrin:
> *


I got about 5 shoots to do...if you wanna help...you are more than welcome.....yeah man...I don't know..this year was kind of just a bad year as far as my health...but hey...I'm still hear..you guys aren't getting me to put down the camera that fast...heheheheh....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 20 2007, 11:47 PM~8838519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 20 2007, 11:52 PM~8838535
> *I got about 5 shoots to do...if you wanna help...you are more than welcome.....yeah man...I don't know..this year was kind of just a bad year as far as my health...but hey...I'm still hear..you guys aren't getting me to put down the camera that fast...heheheheh....
> *


like i said im here to help you out....all you got to do is let me know when and where


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2007, 01:54 AM~8838543
> *like i said im here to help you out....all you got to do is let me know when and where
> *


man..we are gonna scare some people at the buffet line in Vegas....hehehehe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one more of Jackie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 20 2007, 11:55 PM~8838546
> *man..we are gonna scare some people at the buffet line in Vegas....hehehehe
> *


im on a diet  










































the "sea food diet" I see food and i eat it :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

rapper Jae Havana


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 21 2007, 12:55 AM~8838546
> *man..we are gonna scare some people at the buffet line in Vegas....hehehehe
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 21 2007, 01:59 AM~8838557
> *:roflmao:
> *


and you know we are going to do some HEAVY drinking..hehehehehe..que no Joe?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Turlock girl Jennelle


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one of Jen


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Livingston vocalist Tima


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2007, 01:01 AM~8838563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

rap group Kon-Fusion


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

rapper Lakas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

test shoot with Liz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 21 2007, 02:05 AM~8838569
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a photo shoot for an Image Dynamic poster


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tania


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2007, 02:12 AM~8838582
> *from a photo shoot for an Image Dynamic poster
> 
> 
> ...


thanks..I just took a hit and got cross eyed...hehehehehehhe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Sep 21 2007, 12:14 AM~8838586
> *thanks..I just took a hit and got cross eyed...hehehehehehhe
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2007, 02:15 AM~8838592
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :around:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one more of Tania


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one for tonight Modesto model Toni with a custom Chopper










Let me know what you guys think of those pics....should i just post Lowriders? or should i mix it up here and there?

Your opinion will be heard


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2007, 01:18 AM~8838602
> *one more of Tania
> 
> 
> ...


She looks scared in this pic :dunno: What did you tell her


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2007, 01:22 AM~8838618
> *last one for tonight Modesto model Toni with a custom Chopper
> 
> 
> ...


It's your post put what you want but when you mix it up it shows that you can shoot more than Lowriders


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 21 2007, 12:22 AM~8838620
> *She looks scared in this pic  :dunno:  What did you tell her
> *


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

GREAT PICS :thumbsup: LOVE THESE TWO. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 21 2007, 01:13 AM~8838585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SHES HOT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2007, 02:08 AM~8838577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This chick is cute......


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

ttt  good shit


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

que onda pinche twotonz??


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 5 2007, 07:58 PM~8725488
> *i hired a mariachi to help me celebrate my 100 pages of pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Sep 21 2007, 02:56 AM~8838738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2007, 05:56 AM~8839134
> *DAMN SHES HOT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 21 2007, 06:25 AM~8839292
> *ttt  good shit
> *


thanks Ric


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Sep 21 2007, 11:38 PM~8845730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2007, 02:31 PM~8848256
> *:biggrin:
> *


SHE'LL LOOK GOOD IN MY BOMB :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 22 2007, 01:48 PM~8848333
> *SHE'LL LOOK GOOD IN MY BOMB :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2007, 02:30 PM~8848250
> *thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: We need more pics


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2007, 12:31 AM~8838452
> *my homies room
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

If you are going to the Vegas Super Show make sure to stop by my booth....ill have the 2 hottest models outthere working my booth

Lupe









and Nina


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2007, 10:49 PM~8928842
> *If you are going to the Vegas Super Show make sure to stop by my booth....ill have the 2 hottest models outthere working my booth
> 
> Lupe
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin: 
































ttt


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2007, 10:49 PM~8928842
> *If you are going to the Vegas Super Show make sure to stop by my booth....ill have the 2 hottest models outthere working my booth
> 
> Lupe
> ...


  NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

ttt for twotons this guys got a good eye.mad props.


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

Twotonz putin' it down at the supershow. BY FAR, *THEE HOTTEST GIRL *out there, workin YOUR booth.

Thanks for the calender. Keep up those high quality pics & even higher quality models! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Oct 8 2007, 02:32 PM~8954168
> *Twotonz putin' it down at the supershow. BY FAR, THEE HOTTEST GIRL out there, workin YOUR booth.
> 
> Thanks for the calender. Keep up those high quality pics & even higher quality models! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie....you should of introduced yourself....too bad my girl Nina got sick saturday and wasnt able to make it to the show on Sunday....if not i would of had the hottest girls at the show


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2007, 03:37 PM~8954189
> *thanks homie....you should of introduced yourself....too bad my girl Nina got sick saturday and wasnt able to make it to the show on Sunday....if not i would of had the hottest girls at the show
> *


Stop getting them drunk the night before and they will be able to show up for work :biggrin:  
I am going to patiently wait for your pictures because I couldnt be there... I know they will be the next best thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*one of the coolest guy.... with the baddest models........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 8 2007, 02:42 PM~8954214
> *Stop getting them drunk the night before and they will be able to show up for work  :biggrin:
> I am going to patiently wait for your pictures because I couldnt be there... I know they will be the next best thing. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 8 2007, 02:44 PM~8954224
> *one of the coolest guy.... with the baddest models........ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


it was good meeting you at the show Bean and thanks for the support homie. If i ever make it out to NY im going to have to get ahold of you and Marvin to show me and my model around


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2007, 03:37 PM~8954189
> *thanks homie....you should of introduced yourself....too bad my girl Nina got sick saturday and wasnt able to make it to the show on Sunday....if not i would of had the hottest girls at the show
> *



my bad...  ..lol

where the pics at homei???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i got home almost at 5am and right now i have to head out and do a few things...but once i get back ill start posting pics in here. Here are a few pic of my booth i found on MySpace


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

"MMMMMMMMMMM"..................LUUUUPE!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2007, 05:49 PM~8954260
> *it was good meeting you at the show Bean and thanks for the support homie.  If i ever make it out to NY im going to have to get ahold of you and Marvin to show me and my model around
> *


i'll show you arond... and i'll show your model my home made studio in my basement...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 8 2007, 03:13 PM~8954406
> *i'll show you arond... and i'll show your model my home made studio in my basement...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 8 2007, 05:13 PM~8954406
> *i'll show you arond... and i'll show your model my home made studio in my basement...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2007, 04:08 PM~8954381
> *i got home almost at 5am and right now i have to head out and do a few things...but once i get back ill start posting pics in here.  Here are a few pic of my booth i found on MySpace
> 
> 
> ...



Damn you :banghead: how can we NOT wait now... what a tease :biggrin: This is the first thread im checking when I get to work...what a lowlife, only on LIL while at work hno: :nicoderm: Shh.. dont tell nobody


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

looks like i missed out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this is how my booth was looking most of the day of the show


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this is just a lil tease....i have more pics from the super show coming soon


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Post a pic of your new ride hno:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Dj Lady Tribe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this 63 from Lifestyles called "Two Faced" must of been my favorite ride at the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

its about time........... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 17 2007, 11:02 PM~9028023
> *its about time........... :biggrin:
> *


i know huh :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some cutie named Gaby


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some bad ass work done by my homies Freddy and Wim


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Smileys ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 17 2007, 11:56 PM~9027998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE PICS TWOTONZ! :0


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 17 2007, 11:45 PM~9027949
> *Dj Lady Tribe
> 
> 
> ...







:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

two tonz i love your pics man


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 18 2007, 12:19 PM~9029578
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


X10


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

TiGHT AZZ PiCS TWOTONZ !!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Bad ass pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2007, 12:11 AM~9028056
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

nice looking pictures


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

any pics of my bike from the super show?


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 17 2007, 11:05 PM~9028031
> *some cutie named Gaby
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i thought she was lookin good at the show!



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2007, 01:45 AM~9027949
> *Dj Lady Tribe
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 18 2007, 06:38 PM~9033401
> *i thought she was lookin good at the show!
> *


X2...she got some tig ol bitties.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I got more pictures from Vegas up on my site Twotonz.com














yeah i finally started working on it :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Oct 17 2007, 11:25 PM~9028114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Oct 18 2007, 08:19 AM~9029578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she was definetly looking good....she seemed real cool too


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Oct 18 2007, 09:42 AM~9030050
> *two tonz i love your pics man
> *


thanks homie....i really appreciate the compliment. I dont do this for money...i do it for the the love and when i hear what you said...it pumps me up to get outthere and do even more pictures


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicko87+Oct 18 2007, 11:48 AM~9031078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies....aslong as i got people interested in looking at my pictures im going to keep tring to take good pictures for you guys


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear+Oct 18 2007, 03:31 PM~9032868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got more of her up on my site


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 18 2007, 04:01 PM~9033139
> *any pics of my bike from the super show?
> *


 :nosad: 
working the booth makes it hard for me to get out there and snap shots....so i missed a lot of rides and bikes


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Oct 18 2007, 04:26 PM~9033305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks to all the people i met out in Vegas that asked about my site....i didnt know that so many people would go on there....so cause of you guys im making time to work on my site...so keep looking for updates

Twotonz.com


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2007, 09:24 PM~9035110
> *thanks to all the people i met out in Vegas that asked about my site....i didnt know that so many people would go on there....so cause of you guys im making time to work on my site...so keep looking for updates
> 
> Twotonz.com
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 17 2007, 11:52 PM~9027981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
cleans oldie at the show.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ive FINALLY been doing some updates on the site Twotonz.com PLEASE! PLEASE! PLEASSSE!! give me some feedback guys. Positive or Negative i dont care i just need to know what you guys like and what you guys DONT like.

Thanks


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Twotonz.com is looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I just wanted to say........................
Thanks for joining the crew Twotonz, its an honor to have you on board......
his artistic and unique style of photos will be seen in the pages of .....


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Web site looks great......great pictures and lay out......keep it up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 21 2007, 01:10 AM~9049608
> *Twotonz.com is looking real good  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 21 2007, 03:35 AM~9049753
> *I just wanted to say........................
> Thanks for joining the crew Twotonz, its an honor to have you on board......
> his artistic and unique style of photos will be seen in the pages of .....
> ...


the honor is all mine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Oct 21 2007, 09:27 AM~9050558
> *Web site looks great......great pictures and lay out......keep it up
> *


thanks homie


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 21 2007, 02:50 AM~9049569
> *Ive FINALLY been doing some updates on the site Twotonz.com PLEASE! PLEASE! PLEASSSE!! give me some feedback guys.  Positive or Negative i dont care i just need to know what you guys like and what you guys DONT like.
> 
> Thanks
> *


Site has a good start, I think you should redo the frames in the tables a little different. You can utilize the screen a little better.

Maybe consider using some Flash or a Flash viewer (filmstrip) for your pics. It'll reduce the download time for the page and scrolling.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 21 2007, 10:26 AM~9050903
> *Site has a good start, I think you should redo the frames in the tables a little different. You can utilize the screen a little better.
> 
> Maybe consider using some Flash or a Flash viewer (filmstrip) for your pics. It'll reduce the download time for the page and scrolling.
> *


im going to have to look into that one....thanks for the feedback


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Oct 21 2007, 01:27 PM~9050558
> *Web site looks great......great pictures and lay out......keep it up
> *


x2


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Pics are grrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttt!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SELI (May 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 11:00 PM~8718211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## SELI (May 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 11:02 PM~8718228
> *Strawberry condom
> 
> 
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1 of 2 :thumbsup:  :cheesy:


----------



## SELI (May 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 11:03 PM~8718239
> *la huera
> 
> 
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!!!HERES 2 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :worship: :wow: :yes: OR 3 :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SELI_@Oct 21 2007, 09:45 PM~9054338
> *:yes:  :nicoderm:  :wow:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

keep up the great work, tonz!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks for the props guys


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 18 2007, 05:38 PM~9033401
> *i thought she was lookin good at the show!
> *


on the real, that thing yall call fine, is mega busted. fake as fuck! it prolly looks like a hole other person fresh out the shower. you fools are strait programed into thinking that type of woman is attractive. word. her upper lip looks like it got blasted on with a novocaine dart. down syndrom to the max...................just sayin. have a good day.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 17 2007, 11:45 PM~9027949
> *Dj Lady Tribe
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :0


> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 10:33 PM~9062697
> *on the real, that thing yall call fine, is mega busted. fake as fuck! it prolly looks like a hole other person fresh out the shower. you fools are strait programed into thinking that type of woman is attractive. word. her upper lip looks like it got blasted on with a novocaine dart. down syndrom to the max...................just sayin. have a good day.
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Oct 22 2007, 08:24 PM~9062128
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


right click save


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Oct 22 2007, 09:33 PM~9062697
> *on the real, that thing yall call fine, is mega busted. fake as fuck! it prolly looks like a hole other person fresh out the shower. you fools are strait programed into thinking that type of woman is attractive. word. her upper lip looks like it got blasted on with a novocaine dart. down syndrom to the max...................just sayin. have a good day.
> *


everybodys got there own taste in females....just like cars. I hate fucken Donks to the fullest....but there are fools outthere that will bust a nut to a glasshouse on 28's  

but as far as females go....i like a lot of different taste and styles


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 21 2007, 03:50 AM~9049569
> *Ive FINALLY been doing some updates on the site Twotonz.com PLEASE! PLEASE! PLEASSSE!! give me some feedback guys.  Positive or Negative i dont care i just need to know what you guys like and what you guys DONT like.
> 
> Thanks
> *


It looks very plain. I know you are very artistic and your webpage doesn't show that. I don't think it's you when you look at it and go through the page and menu. I don't know if you made the page or not. Buy I know allot of work went into getting the pages filled with information and get them looking right. I just wish it would have a better look and menu. 

Here are a few links to fee webpage template and some others that you have to pay for. Take the work out of building the webpage and find one that will fit your company better. Remember all the color and pictures and word are only for you to look at the style. You can change them all as you like. Check them out.

http://www.freewebsitetemplates.com/
www.templatemonster.com

This one is very nice without the flames. Remember you can add what ever you like to it and take away what you don't like. But the style and menu are GREAT !
I really like this template for you


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks for the feedback WhiteChocolate

I have been looking into those templets....i just havent really figured it all out yet. I found out about those free templets when I took a 6week crash course on dreamweaver 8.

Since i appreciate the time you took to find a template im going to download it and see what i can do for it.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt for Twotons :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hey Twotonz......how do we drink our beers????????


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 25 2007, 06:09 PM~9085028
> *hey Twotonz......how do we drink our beers????????
> 
> 
> ...


all i have to say is your way of drinking beers is the best :biggrin: i think im going to have to adapt to that style :cheesy:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey TWOTONZ,
Heres a quick suggestion of what the header for you're site could look like.
I gotta agree with homeboy about the site not quite living up to you're personality and the sic photos you take. I think what the sites overall appearance needs more color, just like the dope cars you take pics of all the time and let's not forget the hunnies.
Anyway if you like it I can re- do the HEADER for you and it won't cost you a thing!!
Take care
PURO


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 25 2007, 10:03 PM~9086013
> *all i have to say is your way of drinking beers is the best  :biggrin:  i think im going to have to adapt to that style  :cheesy:
> *


maaaaaaaaaaannnn....there's one more way....and hopefully you get to experience it when you are on the road with us to one of our many adventures that the new year will bring us... :0


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sup tonz! i'd have to agree with the guys here.... your site has mega potential. i dont know what resources you have or what you can afford, but i'd like to see the site a bit more technical. maybe some flash shit going on? maybe a nice flash intro? i dont know.... you are a gifted photographer.... dont settle for a quick site brother!! let me know if you are looking for good designers. i'm sure you know someone. my brother and a friend of mine do some good work.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 25 2007, 09:03 PM~9086491
> *Hey TWOTONZ,
> Heres a quick suggestion of what the header for you're site could look like.
> I gotta agree with homeboy about the site not quite living up to you're personality and the sic photos you take. I think what the sites overall appearance needs more color, just like the dope cars you take pics of all the time and let's not forget the hunnies.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
i like it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 25 2007, 09:31 PM~9086674
> *maaaaaaaaaaannnn....there's one more way....and hopefully you get to experience it  when you are on the road with us to one of our many adventures that the new year will bring us... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 can wait :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Oct 26 2007, 09:41 AM~9089129
> *sup tonz! i'd have to agree with the guys here.... your site has mega potential. i dont know what resources you have or what you can afford, but i'd like to see the site a bit more technical. maybe some flash shit going on? maybe a nice flash intro? i dont know.... you are a gifted photographer.... dont settle for a quick site brother!! let me know if you are looking for good designers. i'm sure you know someone. my brother and a friend of mine do some good work.
> *


what can i say...i suck at web design  

but this is the exact feedback that im look for i want to know what you guy like to see. PURO CERVANTES and WhiteChocolate i would like to thank you guys for doing more than just giving me feedback....if there is anybody else outthere that thinks they can help me out on the site please give me your opinions, suggestions, recommendation or whatever to help build a supper SWEET site for you guys.




yeah i said sweet


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

keep up the good work bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

keep up the good work bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

keep up the good work bro


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

BAD ASS PICS BRO


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks good 2tonz.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 26 2007, 10:15 PM~9092769
> *:0  :0  :0  can wait  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 21 2007, 04:35 AM~9049753
> *I just wanted to say........................
> Thanks for joining the crew Twotonz, its an honor to have you on board......
> his artistic and unique style of photos will be seen in the pages of .....
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 21 2007, 04:35 AM~9049753
> *I just wanted to say........................
> Thanks for joining the crew Twotonz, its an honor to have you on board......
> his artistic and unique style of photos will be seen in the pages of .....
> ...



Congrats...can't wait to see the magazine!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 27 2007, 02:05 PM~9095920
> *Congrats...can't wait to see the magazine!
> *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 26 2007, 09:22 PM~9092817
> *what can i say...i suck at web design
> 
> but this is the exact feedback that im look for i want to know what you guy like to see.  PURO CERVANTES and WhiteChocolate i would like to thank you guys for doing more than just giving me feedback....if there is anybody else outthere that thinks they can help me out on the site please give me your opinions, suggestions, recommendation or whatever to help build a supper SWEET site for you guys.
> ...


let me get my comp back i'll pitch in some ideas


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

website looks good homie


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 25 2007, 07:09 PM~9085028
> *hey Twotonz......how do we drink our beers????????
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what i'm talking about.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Nov 2 2007, 01:03 PM~9139759
> *Thats what i'm talking about.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt :wave: :wave:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Nov 11 2007, 08:36 PM~9206946
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

your one good photografer homie.... 

thanks for sharing your pictures with us all...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Nov 12 2007, 10:28 AM~9208911
> *your one good photografer homie....
> 
> thanks for sharing your pictures with us all...
> *




x2 I hope I will get that far with my car, and have my son beside me


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Tight pics right there homie,!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2007, 09:50 PM~9207455
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP TWOTONZ? IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU AT THE SHOW HOMIE


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2007, 10:57 PM~9207494
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanx for coming and supporting the show,,,    
*
Carnales Unidos C.C.*


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

nice pics bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Nov 11 2007, 10:25 PM~9207678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you and no problem


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny+Nov 12 2007, 08:59 AM~9209378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 12 2007, 07:10 PM~9213880
> *WHAT UP TWOTONZ? IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU AT THE SHOW HOMIE
> *


same here Pete...ill be seeing you around more shows now


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Nov 12 2007, 08:30 PM~9214699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few pics from the Lo*Lystics show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lil Icee


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I was liking all the Skulls that were on display


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

whats up.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Nov 13 2007, 10:26 PM~9223697
> *whats up.....
> *


what up Sal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impalas Magazine








Toro, Mark, model and Kita


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 13 2007, 10:18 PM~9223649
> *same here Pete...ill be seeing you around more shows now
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

and im done for the night


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

everytime i come in here the pis amaze me...thanks 2tons


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Nov 13 2007, 10:41 PM~9223756
> *everytime i come in here the pis amaze me...thanks 2tons
> *


thanks you homie...im still learning


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 13 2007, 11:30 PM~9223713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


speaking of amazing! :biggrin:


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

are you going to do another calendar????


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Nov 14 2007, 12:19 PM~9227204
> *speaking of amazing!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2007, 10:54 PM~9230565
> *:biggrin:
> *


It was good to meet you in Vegas homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@Nov 14 2007, 12:36 PM~9227326
> *are you going to do another calendar????
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2007, 08:55 PM~9230581
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *



Why not?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 07:55 PM~9230580
> *It was good to meet you in Vegas homie
> *


same here homie...next year ill be out there again but without a booth so i get the chance to walk around and bs with everyone. It sucks having to be stuck at the booth


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Nov 14 2007, 07:56 PM~9230588
> *Why not?
> *


there is a lot of reason but the main one is that i dont have the freedom to walk around and do whatever i want at the show....i hate being stuck at the booth :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2007, 10:57 PM~9230596
> *same here homie...next year ill be out there again but without a booth so i get the chance to walk around and bs with everyone.  It sucks having to be stuck at the booth
> *


Ill be there...... With my car again.... Last time I brought it to Vegas was in 04 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2007, 09:02 PM~9230623
> *there is a lot of reason but the main one is that i dont have the freedom to walk around and do whatever i want at the show....i hate being stuck at the booth  :angry:
> *



I know how you feel about that.....

Why don't you have someone run it for you?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 08:03 PM~9230630
> *Ill be there...... With my car again.... Last time I brought it to Vegas was in 04 :biggrin:
> *


and ill be outthere with my camera ready to shoot it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Nov 14 2007, 08:03 PM~9230632
> *I know how you feel about that.....
> 
> Why don't you have someone run it for you?
> *


kind of hard finding someone that i trust that doesnt like walking around that show


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2007, 08:55 PM~9230581
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!    :biggrin: 



Love my calender. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2007, 09:11 PM~9230701
> *kind of hard finding someone that i trust that doesnt like walking around that show
> *



They can take turns. thats what we do :biggrin:

But I understand you on the trust thing....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2007, 11:05 PM~9230640
> *and ill be outthere with my camera ready to shoot it
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

THANKS HOMEBOY :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2007, 12:02 AM~9230623
> *there is a lot of reason but the main one is that i dont have the freedom to walk around and do whatever i want at the show....i hate being stuck at the booth  :angry:
> *


That suck! 

If u have a model like you did, I kick back there for you! Lol


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2007, 07:55 PM~9230581
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 13 2007, 11:30 PM~9223719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Viva Mexico  good job DOS TONELADAS thanks 4 coming out to Henrys bodyshop cruise :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Nov 15 2007, 12:18 AM~9231239
> *nice pics  :thumbsup:
> *





X2


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 21 2007, 01:27 PM~9274743
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 13 2007, 11:23 PM~9223676
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@Nov 14 2007, 01:36 PM~9227326
> *are you going to do another calendar????
> *


i likes me some calendars, specially with them lowrider thingys  so, GIVE ME ONE............thanks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

happy thanksgiving from CE 707


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 21 2007, 05:57 PM~9277107
> *happy thanksgiving from CE 707
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooooooooooo ilove thanksgiving :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2007, 12:28 AM~9223709
> *Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn....I forgot about that.....


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Happy Turkey Bird TWOTONZ ...










Thanks for one of the best topics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 13 2007, 11:23 PM~9223676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 21 2007, 05:57 PM~9277107
> *happy thanksgiving from CE 707
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## g-style (Dec 27, 2005)

what it is check out my muzik at www.myspace.com/therealdeazy


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 08:06 PM~6144666
> *
> 
> 
> ...










EDDIE standing tall!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

like them big bodys 93-96 ihad two of them both were chameleons sherwin williams multitone i would spray the original base color then shoot from top side moulding down with the multitone shit would look badass at my shop ultimate restyling in phx then clear it with hok ice pearl stillblasting with my jga510 old school style king george thats what they call me alrato gato


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

]My Webpage[/URL]]My Webpage[/URL]
what do think about this ride


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO MY CHRISTMAS BBQ / SHOW&SHIN AT MY SHOP, HERE'S SOME INFO.CALL ME. THANKS HENRY. "MI FAMILIA"


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

T.T.T


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sup Fellas thanks for keeping my topic alive. I have a few pics from a lil cruise in Tracy and a handfull of shots from yesterdays Goodfellas and Impalas Toy Drive to post up in a few...but for now here is a cold one for you guys


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 2 2007, 04:05 PM~9355947
> *sup Fellas thanks for keeping my topic alive.  I have a few pics from a lil cruise in Tracy and a handfull of shots from yesterdays Goodfellas and Impalas Toy Drive to post up in a few...but for now here is a cold one for you guys
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
nice,, bout to do some of that ina lil bit


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 2 2007, 04:05 PM~9355947
> *sup Fellas thanks for keeping my topic alive.  I have a few pics from a lil cruise in Tracy and a handfull of shots from yesterdays Goodfellas and Impalas Toy Drive to post up in a few...but for now here is a cold one for you guys
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Nov 30 2007, 07:07 PM~9344031
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sup? :wave:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 2 2007, 03:05 PM~9355947
> *sup Fellas thanks for keeping my topic alive.  I have a few pics from a lil cruise in Tracy and a handfull of shots from yesterdays Goodfellas and Impalas Toy Drive to post up in a few...but for now here is a cold one for you guys
> 
> 
> ...


You know how we do it


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 2 2007, 03:05 PM~9355947
> *...but for now here is a cold one for you guys
> 
> 
> ...


THAT GOT ME HELLA THIRSTY :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 21 2007, 11:00 AM~9274622
> *Viva Mexico  good job DOS TONELADAS thanks 4 coming out to Henrys bodyshop cruise :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the burger homie


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Dec 2 2007, 08:45 PM~9358361
> *THAT GOT ME HELLA THIRSTY :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Nov 21 2007, 03:51 PM~9276679
> *i likes me some calendars, specially with them lowrider thingys   so, GIVE ME ONE............thanks
> *


get your copy here http://www.store.twotonz.com/


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Nov 21 2007, 05:31 PM~9277346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up Low Creations


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 22 2007, 02:04 PM~9283270
> *Happy Turkey Bird TWOTONZ ...
> 
> Thanks for one of the best topics
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
dayum homie i dont know about all that but thanks....that complement gave me a smile like this :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Nov 27 2007, 07:07 PM~9319884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Nov 28 2007, 02:13 PM~9325993
> *]My Webpage[/URL]]My Webpage[/URL]
> what do think about this ride
> *


looks clean


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 30 2007, 05:07 PM~9343450
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Nov 30 2007, 06:07 PM~9344031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+Dec 2 2007, 03:19 PM~9356019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tbird at Henrys shop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

getting ready to go for a lil cruise thru Tracy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Henrys bomb


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Henry telling everyone how to take a sharp turn :biggrin: j/p


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trino bringing out Cherry 64 and his daughters for the cruise


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Carlos from NewStyle with booth his girls


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Henry


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

homie is switch happy


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

don't stop now :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cherry 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

pulling up at Sonic burger


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

New Style 64 ragtops


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Henrys bomb


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Socios car club bomb


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trinos and Carlos 64 at Sonics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

57 bel air


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

mural by Freddy Alfaro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at City Hall


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Henrys shop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

check out the rest of the pictures from the Tracy cruise on my site http://carshows.twotonz.com/CruseInTracy20071116.html


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 2 2007, 11:35 PM~9360216
> *what up Low Creations
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 3 2007, 06:05 PM~9366071
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

So i guess nobody liked my Tracy Cruise pics???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

So last weeked I picked me up a new camera the Canon 40d. I couldnt wait until the weekend to try it out so here are some random shots from my new camera. Hope you fellas like


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at work


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i got to have my Rockstar each morning


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 3 2007, 10:33 PM~9368216
> *So i guess nobody liked my Tracy Cruise pics???
> *



I liked them bro.....I'm just shy.

Why you cryin cabron? Cuz you gotta carry the liquor!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

and if you are wondering what i do at work









mostly play a game of domino









and a few hands of Texas Holdem









for big cash :nicoderm:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 3 2007, 09:39 PM~9368272
> *I liked them bro.....I'm just shy.
> 
> Why you cryin cabron?  Cuz you gotta carry the liquor!
> *


 :|


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Say Queso!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 3 2007, 11:25 PM~9368687
> *Say Queso!
> 
> 
> ...


cool pics 2tonz thanks 4 the love ,you are always welcome to tracy :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 3 2007, 11:33 PM~9368216
> *So i guess nobody liked my Tracy Cruise pics???
> *





> THANKS FOR COMING DOWN TO T-TOWN , AND HANGING OUT WITH US BROTHER. I LIKE THE PICS YOU TOOK OF SOME OF THE CARS IN MY SHOP, AND CITY HALL. YOU TAKE SOME BAD ASS PICS BRO. HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT HERE AT MY CHRISTMAS BBQ SHOW/SHINE DEC 15 2007 LATER HOMIE HENRY


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 3 2007, 10:33 PM~9368216
> *So i guess nobody liked my Tracy Cruise pics???
> *


I did and you get a :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 4 2007, 05:16 PM~9374005
> *I did and you get a  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

LIKE ALWAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

MERRY X-MAS TWOTONZ


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 3 2007, 10:40 PM~9368292
> *and if you are wondering what i do at work
> mostly play a game of domino
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: Twotonz, like I said at the Impalas/Goodfellas toy drive, you are on of the best; keep up the good work. Stay


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 3 2007, 10:33 PM~9368216
> *So i guess nobody liked my Tracy Cruise pics???
> *



I actually saw you guys on Grantline that night and thought .....man, somebody needs to snap a shot :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-+Dec 4 2007, 05:29 PM~9374099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Dec 4 2007, 06:35 PM~9374695
> *MERRY X-MAS TWOTONZ
> *


u2 homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Dec 6 2007, 12:32 PM~9389595
> *:wave: Twotonz, like I said at the Impalas/Goodfellas toy drive, you are on of the best; keep up the good work. Stay
> *


thanks man....i always appreciate the support


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Dec 4 2007, 08:44 PM~9376321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustRite_@Dec 6 2007, 08:24 PM~9393674
> *I actually saw you guys on Grantline that night and thought .....man, somebody needs to snap a shot :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ay fellas check this picture out...Trino driving Cherry 64 (future LRM and Impalas Magazine cover car) down I-5


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

double post :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

damn these some nice ass pics forrealz :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Dec 6 2007, 10:56 PM~9394911
> *damn these some nice ass pics forrealz :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2007, 10:50 PM~9393886
> *ay fellas check this picture out...Trino driving Cherry 64 (future LRM and Impalas Magazine cover car) down I-5
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 3 2007, 11:38 PM~9368259
> *i got to have my Rockstar each morning
> 
> 
> ...


Im the same way  Shit on bad days I have two :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 12 2007, 12:42 PM~9436405
> *Im the same way   Shit on bad days I have two  :0
> *


i know what you mean....now i go to Costo and by a 24pack of them :|


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2007, 01:36 AM~9442252
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Twotonz...that's a nice shot bro!


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

Like the tracy cruise pics been a fan of your photography for a while i'll see you at the next show.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 13 2007, 07:34 AM~9443273
> *Damn Twotonz...that's a nice shot bro!
> *


thanks Kutty


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Dec 13 2007, 01:57 PM~9446180
> *Like the tracy cruise pics been a fan of your photography for a while i'll see you at the next show.
> *


thanks Tino....ill be at most of the Nor Cal shows


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

WHAT UP WITH THE PICS FROM THE TURKEY DRIVE HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Dec 13 2007, 07:48 PM~9449248
> *WHAT UP WITH THE PICS FROM THE TURKEY DRIVE HOMIE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i think a magazine is going to pick them up...so im not going to post them up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Since i sold my caddy to my homie Joe from Goodfellas...i want to post up a few throwback pics of my caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

now a few shots of my caddy with some eye candy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

and im done for the night with this one


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

DAMMMmmm !!! How much pussy you got homie????


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

damn!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a lil somthing i just made


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

I WANT TO THANK YOU FOR COMING OUT TO MY CHRISTMAS BBQ SHOW, I HOPE YOU ENJOYED YOURSELF, AND THE BBQ, WELL KEEP YOU POSTED ON THE NEXT GIG. HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS, FROM "HENRY'S' BODY SHOP/CREW "MI FAMILIA"


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 15 2007, 02:29 AM~9458210
> *
> 
> 
> ...




can I Lupita 4 xmas? :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Dec 15 2007, 06:00 AM~9458511
> *DAMMMmmm !!!  How much pussy you got homie????
> *


alot


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 17 2007, 07:31 PM~9472126
> *alot
> *


 :uh: bragger 

























:biggrin: And to think, I always give CoastOne a hard time for having a camera strapped to him at all times, like calling him a chino... :0 

Then I could be just like this one vato that would take pics for streetlow, he not with them any more but he would throw some bullshit out about shooting them for the mag then hitting them up for their number :roflmao: He tried that shit with my lady and her prima. Couldnt help but laugh at him. 

You have a hard Job/Hobby there TwoTones  Thanks for sharing some of the benefits :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 17 2007, 03:38 AM~9468229
> *a lil somthing i just made
> 
> 
> ...



 Nice pics as always homie.. this one is pretty cool... how did you do it? :dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Dec 15 2007, 07:00 AM~9458511
> *DAMMMmmm !!!  How much pussy you got homie????
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 17 2007, 06:59 PM~9472852
> *  Nice pics as always homie.. this one is pretty cool... how did you do it? :dunno:
> *


i took a shit load of pictures then using Flash8 i made show one after another


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

man that big body gets action. let me know if you need an assistant.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just wanted to let you guys and gals know....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

1:45am......cant sleep.....thought about giving Kutty a call....but instead decide to post up some pics

Locs Monte from BayAreaBosses


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a sweet pair of stepsides


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

look at who i found driving back from the bay


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a pair of caddy tail lights


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Carnales Unidos CC from Merced, CA


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Heavy Hitters mural


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Heavy Hitter


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

New Style youngsters


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Wild Mint's hood emblem


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Wild Mint's engine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

old school stepside


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Benny from Sangre Latina


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Henry's bomba


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

WHAT UP TWO TONZ!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Vic's glasshouse at the Impalas/Goodfellas toy drive


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Dec 20 2007, 02:02 AM~9490769
> *WHAT UP TWO TONZ!
> *


what up Johnnie...didnt think anybody else was up this late during the week :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trion's 64 and Mando's 59 ragtops


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Carlos and Phil's 64 ragtops from New Style


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some Cali bombas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cherry 64 on a cloudy Sunday afternoon


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Henry's Auto Body


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

dropping off the toy from the Impalas/Goodfellas toy drive


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

orange muscle cars


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a seasonal picture for fall :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

check out the christmas santa (from the movie Friday After Next) in the background hitting up Mando for some change


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Beer Run :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 20 2007, 02:16 AM~9490795
> *Beer Run  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 
tell you know who i said "hello" :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

on the way to eat some pizza and drink some beer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 20 2007, 02:19 AM~9490800
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> tell you know who i said "hello" :biggrin:
> *


  i will







unless you want me to post her number on here so you can tell her yourself :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a full show ride, future cover car of LRM/Impalas Magazine and he drives it everywhere.....thats why Cherry 64 is currently my favorite ride to shoot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at Mountain Mikes


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mike's Elco


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mando's 59


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ramiro's Dullay


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

David's caddy









and im done for the night


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 02:25 AM~9490806
> *a full show ride, future cover car of LRM/Impalas Magazine and he drives it everywhere.....thats why Cherry 64 is currently my favorite ride to shoot
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of another car that is trailered to shows but driven to go buy beer :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 05:22 AM~9490803
> * i will
> unless you want me to post her number on here so you can tell her yourself  :cheesy:
> *


no..thats ok.... she didnt pick up the last time i call....

just tell her i said "hey".... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 20 2007, 02:28 AM~9490814
> *Reminds me of another car that is trailered to shows but driven to go buy beer  :thumbsup:
> *


ah yes....i belive that you are talking about my first favoite car to take pictures of


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 20 2007, 02:36 AM~9490831
> *no..thats ok.... she didnt pick up the last time i call....
> 
> just tell her i said "hey".... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ok i will


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 03:04 AM~9490771
> *what up Johnnie...didnt think anybody else was up this late during the week  :biggrin:
> *




MAN I DON'T GET OFF WORK TIL 11PM, 12 OR 1 IN THE MORNING SOMETIMES, MIGHT AS WELL MESS AROUND ON THE COMPUTER FOR AWHILE!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

new page


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice pics as usual


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Twotonz????? you ready for New Years????


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Dec 20 2007, 06:49 AM~9491326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 20 2007, 05:05 PM~9495439
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Twotonz????? you ready for New Years????
> *


 :nosad: i couldnt get the days off


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 07:22 PM~9495580
> *:nosad: i couldnt get the days off
> *


noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 20 2007, 06:10 PM~9496067
> *noooooooooooooooooo
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice Pic's Twotonz had to work this past weekend couldn't make it to the toy drive in Modesto. :tears: :tears:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 20 2007, 06:34 PM~9496313
> *Nice Pic's Twotonz had to work this past weekend couldn't make it to the toy drive in Modesto. :tears:  :tears:
> *


i had to go to San Jo and didnt make it myself


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few i took on Tuesday at my homies new tattoo shop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my homie Newz in the background putting up a piece on the wall for them


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few of the spray paint


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 20 2007, 02:47 AM~9490717
> *1:45am......cant sleep.....thought about giving Kutty a call....but instead decide to post up some pics
> 
> Locs Monte from BayAreaBosses
> ...



I'm glad that you decided to post pics.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 20 2007, 09:42 PM~9498206
> *I'm glad that you decided to post pics.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what up Kutty...what you up fool


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE WHEN YOU COMING TO TAKE PICS OF THE RIDE?


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

BRING SOME LADIES


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey TWOTONZ......passing by wishing you a good X-mas and a good new year from " NEU EXPOSURE C.C. ".......


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Dec 22 2007, 10:33 PM~9512119
> *BRING SOME LADIES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Dec 24 2007, 09:16 AM~9520586
> *Hey TWOTONZ......passing by wishing you a good X-mas and a good new year from  " NEU EXPOSURE C.C. ".......
> *


merry christmas homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

TOWTONZ DONT DRINK TOO MUCH HOMIE! HAVE A GOOD ONE CARNAL!!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 22 2007, 02:44 PM~9509447
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dam any more pics of the girl on the right?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Awesome pix! :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Dec 22 2007, 11:32 PM~9512113
> *WHATS UP HOMIE WHEN YOU COMING TO TAKE PICS OF THE RIDE?
> 
> 
> ...


I seen your car in monterey show last year mine thats clean bro


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2006, 02:53 AM~6834450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up twotonz this is my truck Love the pic I always wanted you to shoot it cause you get some crazy angles......rightclicksave.......


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Dec 25 2007, 11:50 PM~9532832
> *Dam any more pics of the girl on the right?
> *


ill get a few more up soon


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s+Dec 26 2007, 06:59 AM~9533349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Dec 27 2007, 12:13 PM~9542579
> *whats up twotonz this is my truck Love the pic I always wanted you to shoot it cause you get some crazy angles......rightclicksave.......
> *


no problem Tino G


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 22 2007, 01:44 PM~9509447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've been in one of them


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 30 2007, 11:06 PM~9570250
> *I've been in one of them
> *


WHAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!     YOU DA MAN JOE!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Dec 30 2007, 10:49 PM~9570602
> *HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIE!
> *


you to Johnnie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 30 2007, 10:18 PM~9570333
> *WHAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!        YOU DA MAN JOE!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


i saw when Joe got all up inside them guts too


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 31 2007, 01:33 AM~9570877
> *i saw when Joe got all up inside them guts too
> *


Where the fuck was your camera?????!!!.... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I heard that he got in the one without the bolt on's.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 31 2007, 01:20 PM~9574304
> *I heard that he got in the one without the bolt on's.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 22 2007, 02:44 PM~9509447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Kayleen


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

old school Brittany pictures


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 4 2008, 03:32 AM~9603947
> *old school Brittany pictures
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.....


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 4 2008, 06:24 AM~9604236
> *Nice.....
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 4 2008, 02:30 AM~9603943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you guys just love them Latinas!!!! The best!!
NICE PICS TWOTONZ! :biggrin: 
PURO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 4 2008, 12:52 PM~9605630
> *Don't you guys just love them Latinas!!!! The best!!
> NICE PICS TWOTONZ! :biggrin:
> PURO
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

still snappin' ridiculous pics, huh tonz? :biggrin: 

you gonna hit the sangre picnic this summer?


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Those are some NICE BODIES on the Big Body LAC!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup




> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 15 2007, 01:29 AM~9458210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Jan 4 2008, 08:07 PM~9610184
> *still snappin' ridiculous pics, huh tonz?  :biggrin:
> 
> you gonna hit the sangre picnic this summer?
> *


when and where is that?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jan 4 2008, 08:10 PM~9610200
> *Those are some NICE BODIES on the Big Body LAC!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Great pics. the cars are nice, but the models.... is that the 209 puttin it down?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 4 2008, 08:40 PM~9610498
> *Great pics.  the cars are nice, but the models.... is that the 209 puttin it down?
> *


and you know this maaaaannnn


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 4 2008, 09:35 PM~9610471
> *when and where is that?
> *


not sure when and where, but Luis and Benny have already confirmed they are throwing one. be cool to meet you and some of the brothers from nor cal


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Bump for the hommie!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 22 2007, 02:44 PM~9509447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn they fine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Jan 5 2008, 08:18 AM~9613154
> *not sure when and where, but Luis and Benny have already confirmed they are throwing one. be cool to meet you and some of the brothers from nor cal
> *


yeah i should be outthere then


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jan 5 2008, 09:11 AM~9613427
> *Bump for the hommie!
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Jan 5 2008, 09:20 AM~9613468
> *damn they fine
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

sup tonz

hows it been???

u know u gonnna have to take some flicks of the lac cuz its almost done


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 5 2008, 01:42 PM~9614861
> *sup tonz
> 
> hows it been???
> ...


you know this man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

got a lil faded last night


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my homie Lyno taking a shot of Patron


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this fool got all faded for his bday









makes me want to puke just thinking of the taste of both of Henny and Patron mixed like that


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

:nono: :around: :barf:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WUS TWOTONZ--------WUS NEW OUT THERE IN LO LO LAND


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jan 5 2008, 11:37 PM~9618747
> *WUS TWOTONZ--------WUS NEW OUT THERE IN LO LO LAND
> *


same all, same all


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mando and Joe crusing the 59


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 6 2008, 01:10 AM~9618949
> *Mando and Joe crusing the 59
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty cool bro!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Kutty...since i didnt go out tonight im just here chilling makeing these


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trino hitting the switch on Cherry 64


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

NiCE..



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 6 2008, 02:01 AM~9619175
> *Trino hitting the switch on Cherry 64
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

bro u got to make one of these with my top going down


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 30 2007, 10:06 PM~9570250
> *I've been in one of them
> *


me too! :biggrin:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jan 6 2008, 11:19 AM~9620647
> *bro u got to make one of these with my top going down
> *


or better yet with girls tops going down!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jan 6 2008, 10:19 AM~9620647
> *bro u got to make one of these with my top going down
> *


Pervert :scrutinize:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

SUP T-TONZS? THIS TOPIC IS POPIN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jan 6 2008, 10:19 AM~9620647
> *bro u got to make one of these with my top going down
> *


sorry bro but i dont want to see your man titties


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jan 6 2008, 01:41 PM~9621828
> *SUP T-TONZS? THIS TOPIC IS POPIN HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


what up Pete


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 6 2008, 02:19 PM~9622086
> *what up Pete
> *


CHILLIN MAN


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 6 2008, 01:45 AM~9619280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the shit, post some more of the cars hopping like that..................


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Header i was working on for my site...i still have to add another car coming in from the left side. I think the full size version of this will take too long to load so i dont think im going to finish it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 6 2008, 08:40 PM~9625573
> *That's the shit, post some more of the cars hopping like that..................
> *


as soon as i can i will


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 06:04 PM~6144642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 6 2008, 02:18 PM~9622082
> *sorry bro but i dont want to see your man titties
> *


dont lie focker!!1 :biggrin: ok i meant the birds tp going down cochino


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Clean ass pics homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jan 8 2008, 08:07 PM~9644206
> *dont lie focker!!1 :biggrin:  ok i meant the birds tp going down cochino
> *


oh ok...we can definetly do that then :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 8 2008, 08:23 PM~9644389
> *Clean ass pics homie... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*nice pics and digging the action clips*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few of my models


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 12 2008, 05:37 PM~9677391
> *a few of my models
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good!


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 12 2008, 07:24 PM~9677984
> *Looks good!
> *


Damn TWOTONZ this may be the best of the action yet.....sensory over load!


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

oops wrong quote.... I meant the one above....


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jan 12 2008, 08:13 PM~9678273
> *Damn TWOTONZ this may be the best of the action yet.....sensory over load!
> *


nice


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from todays picnic


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

sweet gas hoppin! :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: LOOKN GOOD * TWOTONZ * :thumbsup: KEEP THEM PIKZ & CLIPZ COMIN HOMIE :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> this picture makes these cars look like really nicely done model cars. tight shot.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks guys....i got a few more clips im uploading right now


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nono's and George's bomb crusing


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Raj crusing his 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Carlos from Sangre Latina


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Raj 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the club Compadres had a real nice bomb line up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

good meeting some of you guys from Devotions....hope to make it to your guys show this year


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impala Joe busting out with another super clean 61 from Impalas CC, Stockton chapter


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this cop was clowing raider fans over the pa
"Raider fan's how many wins did you have......only 4"








shit was pertty funny if you ask me....lol


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Kita working the grill


















thanks for the food homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the Big I from LA came up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

picture explains its self


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Nice pics homie!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 14 2008, 11:43 PM~9698375
> *Raj crusing his 64
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking Twontonz.


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2008, 12:42 AM~9698372
> *Nono's and George's bomb crusing
> 
> 
> ...


Thats tight


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2008, 12:43 AM~9698380
> *Carlos from Sangre Latina
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: hell yeah twotonz! that shit is sick!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2008, 01:34 AM~9698617
> *picture explains its self
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few pictures from a photoshoot i did last night for an album cover


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

damn bro de veras te avientas con tus fotos....eres chingon guey uffin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

gracias guey


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2008, 02:34 AM~9698617
> *picture explains its self
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2008, 01:42 AM~9698372
> *Nono's and George's bomb crusing
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Ya veo porque te dicen dos toneladas......tas pesado pa tomar fotos...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Get busy HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: GREAT PICTURES


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks fellas


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT 4 TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Jan 21 2008, 08:02 PM~9751375
> *TTT 4 TWOTONZ
> *


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Badass the way you are bringing those pictures to life. :worship:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

whats up twotonz! this is los from aztecas eb. hit me up when u get a chance so we can talk about my wedding. thanks bro , los :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

hands down for the hommie he doing a good job


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

How do you get the pictures to move?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Jan 22 2008, 12:11 PM~9756076
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Yolanda


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 22 2008, 05:29 PM~9758447
> *Badass the way you are bringing those pictures to life. :worship:
> *


thanks homie....hopefully ill meet you at one of the shows


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Jan 23 2008, 01:32 PM~9765083
> *whats up twotonz! this is los from aztecas eb. hit me up when u get a chance so we can talk about my wedding. thanks bro , los :biggrin:
> *


ill give you a call tomorow homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jan 24 2008, 12:31 AM~9770363
> *hands down for the hommie he doing a good job
> *


thanks Jesse


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jan 24 2008, 12:34 AM~9770372
> *How do you get the pictures to move?
> *


a real fast camera and a software called Flash 8


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 25 2008, 12:28 AM~9779427
> *thanks Jesse
> *


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 2 2007, 08:34 PM~7394440
> *Mad Max hopping down the highway  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 06:59 PM~6145090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 25 2008, 02:29 AM~9779432
> *a real fast camera and a software called Flash 8
> *


Thanks, I like how they look, was just wondering.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

when i finally get my car done, i need twotonz to take some pics of lac with some girls on it


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2006, 10:15 PM~6177889
> *Photoshoot that came out in the new StreetLow Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nite Life East Bay (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

post some more pics of LUPITA :biggrin:


----------



## EGP(Elco82) (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 18 2008, 11:04 PM~9731463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 18 2006, 10:57 PM~6201515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 18 2006, 11:10 PM~6201549
> *Mad Max4
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

whats up bro how u been. i like the way u bring those pic's 2 life


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 25 2008, 10:45 AM~9781802
> *when i finally get my car done, i need twotonz to take some pics of lac with some girls on it
> *


shouldnt be a problem since thats what i do :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nite Life East Bay_@Jan 25 2008, 10:53 AM~9781852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 25 2008, 12:44 PM~9782648
> *post some more pics  of LUPITA  :biggrin:
> *


tu i tu lupita...lol...ill post some later


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4+Jan 25 2008, 10:47 AM~9781819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jan 25 2008, 07:09 PM~9785231
> *whats up bro how u been. i like the way u bring those pic's 2 life
> *


thanks homie...ill see you around at the shows


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Just passing thru. :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Twotonz?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2008, 01:25 AM~9698575
> *Raj 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

*
WHATS UP HOMIE U GOING TO STOCKTON ON SUNDAY?
*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Feb 12 2008, 06:49 PM~9928017
> *
> WHATS UP HOMIE U GOING TO STOCKTON ON SUNDAY?
> 
> *


whats going on outthere?


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T for my Homie Twotonz :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Feb 1 2008, 08:35 PM~9846012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 9 2008, 07:19 AM~9901584
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up Twotonz?
> *


whats up Jess


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Feb 9 2008, 11:45 AM~9902580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mike's custom Harley


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Carlos 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean bomb from Compadres


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impala Joe's clean 61


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rob's 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nono's crusing his bomb


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

New Style line up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 17 2008, 09:20 AM~9962764
> *uffin:
> *


sup homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Dukes


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rick's Towncar was looking clean


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Luis mobbing in the glasshouse


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nacole with my old caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Toni on Gabe ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Photo from my 2006 calendar


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

shoot for Image Dynamic poster


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Modesto rat rods


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tania

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Joe's 67 from Untouchables


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Friscos Finest 61


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

bad ass 57


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Carlos set


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rivi from RO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lupe with Kutty's ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tomasa with Danny's ride from Skanless

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impalas Magazine model


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

test shoot with Modesto girl Stef


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

February car and model from 2008 calendar


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cali-Luv shoot with Rollerz Only LA chapter


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the sexy Jennifer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rosa


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im done for now...i got to get ready for the picnic out in Stockton...ill see whoever goes outthere


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

ttt..............FOR THE HOMIE :wave:


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Feb 17 2008, 09:45 AM~9962925
> *ttt..............FOR THE HOMIE  :wave:
> *


NICE PICS BROE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wildponey+Feb 17 2008, 09:45 AM~9962925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 17 2008, 10:37 AM~9962870
> *Lupe with Kutty's ride
> 
> 
> ...



Finally a pic of the Kutty....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 17 2008, 10:08 AM~9963023
> *Finally a pic of the Kutty....
> *


:twak: :twak: :twak: what you talking about....ive posted a few pics of your Kutty.....now how many pics have you posted of my caddy??? :angry:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 17 2008, 10:12 AM~9963040
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: what you talking about....ive posted a few pics of your Kutty.....now how many pics have you posted of my caddy???  :angry:
> *


i heard you dont have the cadi anymore? :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Feb 17 2008, 08:05 PM~9966899
> *i heard you dont have the cadi anymore? :dunno:
> *


yup...i sold it to buy me a camera :|


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 17 2008, 10:41 AM~9962901
> *the sexy Jennifer
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i want this one when my car is done homie :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 17 2008, 10:41 AM~9962903
> *Rosa
> 
> 
> ...




:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: quieroooooooooooo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

man twotonz you got some skillz..................took me a whole 12 hour shift here @wk to check out 143 pages.....................ha


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wassup twotonz.... just giving love to the homies. so when are we going to take a pic of my 67 impala?, let me know, i would to have my ride pictured up by you. ONE LOVE HOMIE


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wassup twotonz.... just giving love to the homies. so when are we going to take a pic of my 67 impala?, let me know, i would to have my ride pictured up by you. ONE LOVE HOMIE


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

sorry for the double post


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pssst_@Feb 25 2008, 02:21 AM~10023239
> *man twotonz you got some skillz..................took me a whole 12 hour shift here @wk to check out 143 pages.....................ha
> *


thanks homie

a 12hr shift...lol....dayum thats a lot of page to go thru


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Feb 25 2008, 12:15 PM~10025936
> * wassup twotonz.... just giving love to the homies. so when are we going to take a pic of my 67 impala?, let me know, i would to have my ride pictured up by you. ONE LOVE HOMIE
> *


 :0 :0 we need to hook up this summer homie


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 23 2008, 12:50 PM~10011810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great pic!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 25 2008, 11:13 PM~10031281
> *:0  :0  we need to hook up this summer homie
> *


  FO SHO - ONE LOVE -


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 23 2008, 11:50 AM~10011810
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 


wuz up homie, r u going 2 phoenix this weekend?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 26 2008, 02:31 PM~10035729
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> wuz up homie, r u going 2 phoenix this weekend?
> *


nope  ....i got a few shoots planned for this weekend


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 25 2008, 11:12 PM~10031274
> *thanks homie
> 
> a 12hr shift...lol....dayum thats a lot of page to go thru
> *


dam it took me 3 weeks :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

looking real nice :thumbsup: much respect


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 26 2008, 05:58 PM~10037509
> *dam it took me 3 weeks  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


3 weeks WoW! I feel honored that you guys would take the time to check out my whole topic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 26 2008, 06:23 PM~10037684
> *looking real nice  :thumbsup: much respect
> *


thank you very much


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Benny's 59


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

taking a spin thru downtown Modesto


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

after a long day of shooting, crusing and BBQing


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Javier crusing down Jst


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i got a few more to post up from the LIL Eastbay Picnic. I just need to resize, watermark and upload them so give me a few


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 2 2008, 11:22 PM~10074452
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE...... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Kutty



Going to the East Bay LIL Picnic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rebirth LTD


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny's Caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Loc's Monte


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mike's 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

doggin


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean ass 58


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nite Life 65


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nite Life 65


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

going home


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

mirror shot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Miguel's 61


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

father and son cruising


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

great pics as usual twotonz :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

Nice pics Bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Big Mike and Bullet Proof


----------



## pssst (May 3, 2007)

man those are tight................. keep it up


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

HOMIE YOU TAKE SOME AWESOME PICS.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great shots as always Twotonz!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 3 2008, 12:49 AM~10074959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight pic Twotonz, stay


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 3 2008, 01:03 AM~10075012
> *great pics as usual twotonz :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 3 2008, 12:54 AM~10074976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Twotonz your the man with a plan, thank for taking these bad a$$ pics of me and my son cruzing the the Highways, Altamont Pass; Shops Laggard and OG64 together. One Luv and stay


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 3 2008, 12:54 AM~10074974
> *father and son cruising
> 
> 
> ...


Twotonz, loving this shot. Stay


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 3 2008, 01:38 AM~10074915
> *doggin
> 
> 
> ...


what up twotonz is that an american bulldog?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Mar 3 2008, 12:40 PM~10077499
> *what up twotonz is that an american bulldog?
> *


ya thats my dog she is an american bulldog, alittle over a year old


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 3 2008, 12:36 AM~10074902
> *Loc's Monte
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro .... i didn't see you there .... what time did you get there?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pssst+Mar 3 2008, 12:46 AM~10075121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Fellas for the kind words....now that the show season is perty much here i can get some fresh flicks for you guys


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Mar 3 2008, 08:41 AM~10076254
> *Twotonz your the man with a plan, thank for taking these bad a$$ pics of me and my son cruzing the the Highways, Altamont Pass; Shops Laggard and OG64 together. One Luv and stay
> *


No problem Vic...i had a good time taking the pictures...see you around homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 3 2008, 01:39 PM~10078455
> *Thanks bro .... i didn't see you there .... what time did you get there?
> *


i got there after a shoot that i did and i was just only there for about 30min


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

nice pics bro :thumbsup:

bad ass pic:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

bad azz pics twotonz! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Benny and Sal


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

not as good as your pics but here you here one for you :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

nice pics bro too bad i just missed you...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Mar 3 2008, 08:06 PM~10081519
> *not as good as your pics but here you here one for you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pic and the cuise Benny


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Mar 3 2008, 08:57 PM~10082120
> *nice pics bro too bad i just  missed you...
> *


but i just happen to catch you


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

what do you guys think of this lil video?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

just got back from a shoot at a local studio


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

HIN show pictures


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

Damn, I new I shoulda gone.



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 9 2008, 02:57 PM~10127897
> *HIN show pictures
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 2 2008, 10:25 PM~10074469
> *taking a spin thru downtown Modesto
> 
> 
> ...


*
WHATS SUP HOMIE WHAT WE GOTA DO 2 GET A PIC LIKE THIS MAN!!!!!!
* :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Mar 9 2008, 08:42 PM~10130616
> *
> WHATS SUP HOMIE WHAT WE GOTA DO 2 GET A PIC LIKE THIS MAN!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


buy me some beer and invite for a lil crusie :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 9 2008, 03:03 PM~10127936
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Soccer moms gone wild :dunno:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 9 2008, 09:19 PM~10131007
> *buy me some beer and invite for a lil crusie  :biggrin:
> *


*
COOL LET US KNOW WHEN YOU HAVE SOME FREE TIME HOMIE!!!
* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 9 2008, 03:59 PM~10127909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 9 2008, 03:57 PM~10127897
> *HIN show pictures
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 9 2008, 03:59 PM~10127913
> *
> 
> 
> ...





   :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 9 2008, 04:58 PM~10127906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmm.who is she?


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MAN I LOVE THEM CHINA'S^^^^^^^ AND IM NOT TALKIN ABOUT THEM CHEAP ASS RIMS........(LOL)


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 9 2008, 04:02 PM~10127933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro i have to represent no matter where I'm at you know ;]


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Mar 11 2008, 01:19 PM~10143776
> *
> COOL LET US KNOW WHEN YOU HAVE SOME FREE TIME HOMIE!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


During the week works best for me cause im booked these next couple of weekends


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 9 2008, 09:44 PM~10131207
> *Soccer moms gone wild  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Shots are looking great bro. :biggrin:

You should take a look at my site if you haven't yet! www.ClausenPhotos.com


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 11 2008, 02:28 PM~10144253
> *dammmmmm.who is she?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: didnt get her name


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 11 2008, 10:44 PM~10148849
> *Shots are looking great bro. :biggrin:
> 
> You should take a look at my site if you haven't yet! www.ClausenPhotos.com
> *


Thank homie, you got a real good combo of photography and photoshop


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 12 2008, 12:49 AM~10148866
> *Thank homie,  you got a real good combo of photography and photoshop
> *


  Thanks.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Mar 11 2008, 04:42 PM~10145151
> *MAN I LOVE THEM CHINA'S^^^^^^^ AND IM NOT TALKIN ABOUT THEM CHEAP ASS RIMS........(LOL)
> *


me 2....thats the only reason i went to the show. The rest of the pictures are up on my site


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns+Mar 11 2008, 09:43 PM~10148484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 12 2008, 12:45 AM~10148852
> *:dunno:  :dunno: didnt get her name
> *


 :thumbsdown: fail. :biggrin: next time.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2008, 08:34 AM~10150756
> *:thumbsdown: fail. :biggrin: next time.
> *


  now im going to be on a mission to get name


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mando's taillights


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

NICE PICS HOMIE. ......KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.....  :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy59 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2008, 03:22 PM~10161185
> *Mando's taillights
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Mar 13 2008, 06:41 PM~10163040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Gio in his Harley


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

on the way to the Salinas show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a quick pit stop before getting to the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Inspirations caddy


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some OG 63s


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

SJ Trokita


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny's custom A-arm


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Wild Mint


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Low Vintage Bel Air


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

lovin the pics!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Beto's 62


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rollerz Only


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Larry's Dullay


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tasha


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nokturnal girl


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Joe working the grill


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Angel another Nok girl


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nokturnal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ritch's wagon


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 16 2008, 09:43 PM~10185046
> *Low Vintage Bel Air
> 
> 
> ...


you take awesome pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one for tonight


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev+Mar 16 2008, 09:34 PM~10184967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys...I will be posting more pictures up tomorow


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

NICE PICS TWOTONZ,GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY . :cheesy: 

I'LL BE IN TOUCH SOON


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 16 2008, 11:02 PM~10185202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Mar 16 2008, 10:45 PM~10185059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




glad u made it home safe homie  till next 1 :cheesy:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2008, 02:34 AM~9698617
> *picture explains its self
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 16 2008, 11:34 PM~10184975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

thanks for the bad ass pics as always tones


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 17 2008, 12:36 AM~10184979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pic twotonz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

JOB WELL DONE HOMIE.......


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Mar 17 2008, 07:49 AM~10186819
> *NICE PICS TWOTONZ,GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY .  :cheesy:
> 
> I'LL BE IN TOUCH SOON
> *


_que pasa Yolanda?_ I finally got the chance to get some pictures of you ride


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 16 2008, 09:43 PM~10185038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Mar 17 2008, 08:16 AM~10186967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2008, 08:57 AM~10187243
> *glad u made it home safe homie    till next 1  :cheesy:
> *


thanks Jesse and thanks for the drink


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Mar 17 2008, 10:32 AM~10187973
> *thanks for the bad ass pics as always tones
> *


thanks to everyone that checks out my topic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Mar 17 2008, 11:15 AM~10188338
> *thanks for the pic twotonz :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Once i saw lil man with one hand on the steering wheel and the other one hanging out like a real rider i had to snap that shot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!+Mar 17 2008, 01:52 PM~10189552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Badass pics.. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

IT WAS KOOL CHOPPIN IT UP WITH YOU AGAIN! SEE AT DA NEXT SHOW!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Mar 17 2008, 08:42 PM~10193595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be out at Mooney Grove on Sunday...if you go outthere ill see you then


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WUS UP HOMIE ???


----------



## CaliKing314 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 10:55 PM~8718171
> *cochina
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a freakin tampon??? :0


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

i just love this topic!!!

TTMFT !!!


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Mar 20 2008, 12:02 PM~10215777
> * i just love this topic!!!
> 
> TTMFT !!!
> *


thanks man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!+Mar 19 2008, 10:58 PM~10212486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

done with an old fire extinguisher


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I went down to the 7th Street bridge in Mo-Town and ran into a few taggers


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ran into a tagger that was finishing up his piece and a Stewie mural :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

tagger named FAB was finishing up the details on his piece


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

lower view of the 7th street bridge


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:|


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at a chill spot in Ripon


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a flyer i did for the Mecha car show


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Great pics, I like the variation


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

was up bro long time no see :wave:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ANY NEW PICS OF LUPE? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Mar 28 2008, 10:42 AM~10277237
> *ANY NEW PICS OF LUPE? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 28 2008, 05:42 AM~10275247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know you've been hiding


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn+Mar 28 2008, 10:42 AM~10277237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: i havent seen her since the super show


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2006, 05:59 PM~6250294
> *Skanless Cutless
> 
> 
> ...


_COOL PIC TWOTONZ_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2006, 05:59 PM~6250294
> *Skanless Cutless
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL PIC


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

NICE NICE NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

WERES THE NEW PICS GOT TO C THE TROPHY WINNER uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

WHAT UP TWOTONZ WERE U B AT BRO COME OUT COME OUT WERE EVER U AT. :biggrin: :cheesy:   :wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 18 2008, 03:34 PM~10199272
> *ill be out at Mooney Grove on Sunday...if you go outthere ill see you then
> *


Did you end up going to the park? Any pics from out there???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Mar 28 2008, 11:42 PM~10282242
> *COOL PIC TWOTONZ
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SKANLESS 46_@Mar 29 2008, 12:13 AM~10282318
> *WHAT UP TWOTONZ WERE U B AT BRO COME OUT COME OUT WERE EVER U AT. :biggrin:  :cheesy:      :wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


what up bro how you been?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magilla_gorilla_@Mar 29 2008, 05:19 AM~10282591
> *Did you end up going to the park? Any pics from out there???
> *


i ended up doing something with my family instead


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:0


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 29 2008, 02:45 PM~10284670
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



TIGHT!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

NEW LOGO? :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 29 2008, 03:34 PM~10285198
> *NEW LOGO? :biggrin:
> *


shirt design


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i got a few pictures from today Tulare show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill post the rest tomorow....but i will leave you guys with this...enjoy!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 29 2008, 02:45 PM~10284670
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD , WHAT PROGRAM YOU USEING TO MAKE THOSE DESIGNS ????


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2008, 11:14 PM~10294986
> *ill post the rest tomorow....but i will leave you guys with this...enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 30 2008, 11:19 PM~10295002
> *LOOKS GOOD , WHAT PROGRAM YOU USEING TO MAKE THOSE DESIGNS ????
> *


what up Angelo...i didnt make that design...wish my skill was to that level but im far from it. The homie ONE did it for me. Hit him up at his MySpace http://www.myspace.com/one7design


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 31 2008, 12:30 AM~10295060
> *what up Angelo...i didnt make that design...wish my skill was to that level but im far from it.  The homie ONE did it for me.  Hit him up at his MySpace http://www.myspace.com/one7design
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 31 2008, 01:14 AM~10294986
> *ill post the rest tomorow....but i will leave you guys with this...enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


Who got full coverage of Tulare?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 31 2008, 01:14 AM~10294986
> *ill post the rest tomorow....but i will leave you guys with this...enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...



nice i see nipple


----------



## CaliKing314 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 31 2008, 12:14 AM~10294986
> *ill post the rest tomorow....but i will leave you guys with this...enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


Aye cabron!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 31 2008, 01:10 AM~10294961
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KeK21 that Pimp (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Where is this 7th street bridge at?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 31 2008, 06:46 AM~10296071
> *Who got full coverage of Tulare?
> *


Kutty and MySelf...but mine are going to Impalas Magazine and his are going to SLM so we are limited to the amout of pics we can post


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Mar 31 2008, 04:15 PM~10300772
> *nice i see nipple
> *


my camera was locked on her waiting for it to fully pop out....but it never happend


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 1 2008, 02:49 PM~10309606
> *Where is this 7th street bridge at?
> *


the bridge is down 7th street :uh: 








































j/p :biggrin: 
its in Modesto


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Expenssive Habit


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Murals by Freddy Alfaro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 1 2008, 06:25 PM~10310348
> *the bridge is down 7th street  :uh:
> j/p  :biggrin:
> its in Modesto
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the ESPN girls looking good


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 1 2008, 06:53 PM~10310611
> *the ESPN girls looking good
> 
> 
> ...


they would look better with a Twotonz plaque in there hand.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 1 2008, 04:54 PM~10310622
> *they would look better with a Twotonz plaque in there hand.
> *


hopefully soon


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i love these taillights


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 1 2008, 06:55 PM~10310633
> *hopefully soon
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny De La Paz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.........can't wait to see the rest in the 3rd issue of Impalas Magazine.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 1 2008, 05:12 PM~10310807
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.........can't wait to see the rest in the 3rd issue of Impalas Magazine.....
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 1 2008, 06:05 PM~10310737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

lil Henry in front of his mom's truck


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

and now a few from the bikini contest


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 1 2008, 05:25 PM~10310348
> *the bridge is down 7th street  :uh:
> j/p  :biggrin:
> its in Modesto
> *



I'm gonna have to go over there.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Twotonz, richie562, $piff, CHE1, *72 kutty*, Toro, mi familia











:biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 1 2008, 06:25 PM~10310926
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Twotonz, richie562, $piff, CHE1, 72 kutty, Toro, mi familia
> 
> ...



Tight bro! I am going to have to save that one!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

that was the last one im posting up from the Tulare show...check out the rest of the pictures on the 3rd issue of Impalas Magazine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Apr 1 2008, 05:23 PM~10310914
> *I'm gonna have to go over there.
> *


honestly there really wasnt any real good pieces to look at and there was a lot op krap over the good ones


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 1 2008, 06:52 PM~10311103
> *honestly there really wasnt any real good pieces to look at and there was a lot op krap over the good ones
> *


Thats why I have to go there.... :biggrin: Nah just playing... I just havent done anything a while and just want a spot that isn't to hot.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thats a real kick back spot...i had never gone there before but i found that guys taggin and 4 more were just walking out as i was showing up. There is also a spot in Ripon


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

SAN MATEO BRIDGE LANE 4


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_KOOL_


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE PICS TWOTONZ! 

THE NEW LOGO IS KOOL! 

SEE YOU IN A MONTH!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Mar 30 2008, 11:31 PM~10295063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 1 2008, 06:01 PM~10310700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam it where was i at when these big booty h* was leaving fingerprints on my door. lol i was at the beer station getting drunk, lol, dam she got a ass. thanks for the pic two tonz, it looks tight, and i dont mind the fingerprints, she was worth it, but dam the espn girls. they was off the hook too. freaking titties was firm as hell.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 1 2008, 05:44 PM~10310514
> *Expenssive Habit
> 
> 
> ...


this one is tight too. sorry for the jack stick, the actuator for the tilt hood, took a shit, in the morning, so had to stick the jack stick in the hood to keep it up.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 1 2008, 06:15 PM~10310833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i like this one too. both wips in the same pic.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Apr 1 2008, 10:41 PM~10313810
> *SAN MATEO BRIDGE LANE 4
> 
> 
> ...


that things been up since august


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl+Apr 1 2008, 10:46 PM~10313831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see you the Johnny


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 1 2008, 11:43 PM~10313978
> *dam it where was i at when these big booty h* was leaving fingerprints on my door. lol i was at the beer station getting drunk, lol, dam she got a ass. thanks for the pic two tonz, it looks tight, and i dont mind the fingerprints, she was worth it, but dam the espn girls. they was off the hook too. freaking titties was firm as hell.
> *


sorry about the finger prints bobby....next time ill make sure she leave an ass print instead


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 2 2008, 12:16 PM~10310840
> *
> 
> 
> ...



   more pics of this please.............


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 1 2008, 05:18 PM~10310855
> *lil Henry in front of his mom's truck
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: NIIIICE !


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

GREAT SHOTZ AS USUAL TWOTONZ!!
Love the little vato shot!
P


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 09:00 PM~6144614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Apr 2 2008, 02:09 AM~10314148
> *      more pics of this please.............
> *


if it wasnt going to Impalas Magazine then i would but i dont want to expose too much...know what I mean


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Apr 2 2008, 02:09 AM~10314148
> *      more pics of this please.............
> *


if it wasnt going to Impalas Magazine then i would but i dont want to expose too much...know what I mean


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Apr 2 2008, 07:39 AM~10315260
> *:cheesy: NIIIICE !
> *


i got a few more for you Yolanda


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 1 2008, 06:19 PM~10310291
> *Kutty and MySelf...but mine are going to Impalas Magazine and his are going to SLM so we are limited to the amout of pics we can post
> *


Putting the central valley on the map = uffin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 2 2008, 08:31 AM~10315648
> *GREAT SHOTZ AS USUAL TWOTONZ!!
> Love the little vato shot!
> P
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 2 2008, 04:13 PM~10319489
> *Putting the central valley on the map = uffin:
> *


    

one more


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt for the homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 6 2008, 06:58 PM~10350619
> *ttt for the homie :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

posted up at the In-N-Out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Stylistics in the house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Daryl pulling in


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Daryl's caddy from Individuals


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

another Stylistcs ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lethal Lows Lincoln


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the line up at In-N-Out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Group shot of all the riders from Sunday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Hootie Mac's 63


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lorenzo's 64 and Hootie's 63


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

filling up before going for a lil cruise around the Sac area


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Old Schools on the Left and New Schools on the Right


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ready to head out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill have a few more pics and gif files for you guys later on in the week


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 8 2008, 10:09 PM~10369014
> *Stylistics in the house
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Nice meeting you and nice pics!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 8 2008, 08:44 PM~10369283
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Nice meeting you and nice pics!
> *


what up Lawrence....it good putting a face with a LIL name...now that i know you...ill be seeing you around


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 8 2008, 10:15 PM~10369060
> *Hootie Mac's 63
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FLIC'Z.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Hootie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Daryl street hopping


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 9 2008, 09:33 PM~10378943
> *Daryl street hopping
> 
> 
> ...


man that shit came out tight


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I LIKE THAT ORANGE CADDY! :0


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 10 2008, 01:31 AM~10379612
> *I LIKE THAT ORANGE CADDY! :0
> *


that cady is sick bro. it gets up too.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 28 2008, 01:21 AM~10273785
> *lower view of the 7th street bridge
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

luv em


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 1 2008, 05:58 PM~10310653
> *i love these taillights
> 
> 
> ...


thats the pres of legends cc ride


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bad ass pics homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks for the luv fellas....i still got a few more pictrues from the weekend and a few GIF files to post....and then this weekend ill be in San Bern so ill have a bunch more picture then


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lorenzo's 64 and Sal's 62


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2008, 06:36 PM~10385718
> *thanks for the luv fellas....i still got a few more pictrues from the weekend and a few GIF files to post....and then this weekend ill be in San Bern so ill have a bunch more picture then
> *


yaaaa bring good pictures like always :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Gordo


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2008, 07:15 PM~10386018
> *thanks Gordo
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

just got back from my first SoCal car show....i have to say it was great seening a bunch of new cars and meeting a lot of new people from SoCal. It was deffinetly a treat to see all those bad ass lowlows.

The biggest upset i had over there is that most of the hoochies that were there looking for attention looked like fucken GUYS! I thought the weather over there would produce some nicer looking females.....but i guess not



ill post up a bunch of pictures later one in the day....but here is one for now


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 14 2008, 04:24 PM~10415004
> *just got back from my first SoCal car show....i have to say it was great seening a bunch of new cars and meeting a lot of new people from SoCal.  It was deffinetly a treat to see all those bad ass lowlows.
> 
> The biggest upset i had over there is that most of the hoochies that were there looking for attention looked like fucken GUYS!  I thought the weather over there would produce some nicer looking females.....but i guess not
> ...


oh no


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

no joke Tito....there was only a few hotties there


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

but the cars over there were off the hook


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

what up Jesse...the drop was looking real sweet outthere homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2008, 01:19 AM~10419410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats my baby thanks 4 the pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

check out the rest of the pictures on my site Twotonz.com


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Man i'm getting a bunch of Red x's on here and the site


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

glad u made it home safe homie, it wuz 2 fucken hot out there :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 15 2008, 01:22 AM~10419413
> *:0 thats my baby thanks 4 the pics
> *


seen ur ride in San bernardino looked good, i thought i seen it in Mc Donalds or taco bell commercial too


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 14 2008, 05:24 PM~10415004
> *just got back from my first SoCal car show....i have to say it was great seening a bunch of new cars and meeting a lot of new people from SoCal.  It was deffinetly a treat to see all those bad ass lowlows.
> 
> The biggest upset i had over there is that most of the hoochies that were there looking for attention looked like fucken GUYS!  I thought the weather over there would produce some nicer looking females.....but i guess not
> ...


MOST OF FINE HOOCHIES DON'T LIVE IN {SAN DIRTYDINO}! :werd: :banghead: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great photos as always Twotonz! I didn't make the show this year so I appreciate the photos! Jae


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: .......as always


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup Twotonz?????? glad you made it to the first show...man I was barely starting to fall asleep right before you showed up...hehehee


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 15 2008, 04:56 PM~10424389
> *sup Twotonz?????? glad you made it to the first show...man I was barely starting to fall asleep right before you showed up...hehehee
> *


man i dont know how you do it homie :dunno:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2008, 07:30 PM~10424677
> *man i dont know how you do it homie  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta+Apr 15 2008, 05:16 AM~10419765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ay why you fuckin up my pictures......lol


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Apr 15 2008, 11:54 AM~10422272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do they live in Costa Mesa??? cause im planning on going down there for the SLM show in June


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Apr 15 2008, 12:11 PM~10422404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Twotonz, *xavierthexman*, impalasonly, djtwigsta, ez_rider

whats up homie good meeting you and thanks for the shirt....im going to have to hook you up with one of mine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this was just krazy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

you can check out the rest of the pictures on my site Twotonz.com


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2008, 06:52 PM~10424812
> *you can check out the rest of the pictures on my site Twotonz.com
> 
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKS NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 15 2008, 08:23 PM~10425067
> *SHE LOOKS NICE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 15 2008, 06:23 PM~10425067
> *SHE LOOKS NICE  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 
i thought i would see you outthere


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2008, 07:29 PM~10425125
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> i thought i would see you outthere
> *


NO BRO HAD OTHER OBLIGATIONS TO MY FAMILY .
( COUSIN GOT MARRIED HAD TO B THERE FOR HIM IN HIS TIME OF DELUSION )

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 15 2008, 06:38 PM~10425208
> *NO BRO HAD OTHER OBLIGATIONS TO MY FAMILY .
> ( COUSIN GOT MARRIED HAD TO B  THERE FOR HIM IN HIS TIME OF DELUSION )
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2008, 06:49 PM~10424793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you see the key hole is missing :0 something you did a good job on the pics bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 15 2008, 06:45 PM~10425250
> *do you see the key  hole is missing :0  something you did nice good job on the pics bro :thumbsup:
> *


didnt see that :0


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

bad azz pics ...bro


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2008, 07:41 PM~10424736
> *its a McDonalds....do you have a link to the video?
> 
> do they live in Costa Mesa??? cause im planning on going down there for the SLM show in June
> *


HELL YEAH. GOOD GRADE (A) CHICKS STAY UP THERE SO YOUR EYE'S WON'T GET SORE OVER THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skan91+Apr 15 2008, 07:08 PM~10425471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2008, 12:54 AM~10419365
> *no joke Tito....there was only a few hotties there
> 
> 
> ...


What ride had this monster under the hood  :biggrin: :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Down2Ryde_CC_209_@Apr 15 2008, 07:27 PM~10425696
> *What ride had this monster under the hood   :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

I will deff b @ the costa meza show, so hopefully c you there hommie, keep putting it down :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Apr 15 2008, 07:58 PM~10426072
> *I will deff b @ the costa meza show, so hopefully c you there hommie, keep putting it down :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2008, 06:37 PM~10424707
> *:dunno:
> 
> ay why you fuckin up my pictures......lol
> ...





:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2008, 07:47 PM~10424778
> *this was just krazy
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass picture homie


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2008, 06:47 PM~10424778
> *this was just krazy
> 
> 
> ...



Now why didn't I think of this :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

sup tonz


you going to fresno lg????


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

sup tonz


you going to fresno lg????


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 24 2008, 05:53 PM~10496664
> *sup tonz
> you going to fresno lg????
> *


i think thats the same day as the SLM SF show? if so i still havent decided....but i think i might go to the Fresno one cause its LRM sanctioned


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

NICE PICS!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Apr 24 2008, 09:26 PM~10498780
> *NICE PICS!
> *


thanks


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

wad up two tonz :biggrin:


----------



## DEMENTED_1 (Aug 3, 2007)

nice pics homeboy,might have to pick up ur calander :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

FIRME PIKZ TWOTONZ HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT


----------



## 6DMPALA (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2008, 08:04 PM~10385930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2008, 10:25 PM~10498771
> *i think thats the same day as the SLM SF show?  if so i still havent decided....but i think i might go to the Fresno one cause its LRM sanctioned
> *


koo ill be there and finally with the car

u gone have to get some flicks


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s+Apr 24 2008, 11:06 PM~10499571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Demented


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Apr 25 2008, 02:40 AM~10500093
> *FIRME PIKZ TWOTONZ HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT
> *


sorry homie...but im going to end up going to the LRM or SLM show up here


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6DMPALA+Apr 25 2008, 07:46 PM~10505973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 25 2008, 09:15 PM~10506956
> *koo ill be there and finally with the car
> 
> u gone have to get some flicks
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Juan new continental kit


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Doug driving his 64 Heavy Hitter


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Heavy Hitters set up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

chillin at Sonic burger later on that night


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Roberts 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Edgars ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## JxCentralCal (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 27 2008, 01:59 PM~10515031
> *Edgars ride
> 
> 
> ...


This on Mchenry in Modesto?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JxCentralCal_@Apr 27 2008, 01:38 PM~10515210
> *This on Mchenry in Modesto?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JxCentralCal (Mar 17, 2008)

used to live down the block on Orangeburg. 
Good pics homie props.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 27 2008, 01:50 PM~10514967
> *Doug driving his 64 Heavy Hitter
> 
> 
> ...


thats what its about driving your show car 2 me thats real lowriding right there :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 27 2008, 01:59 PM~10515031
> *Edgars ride
> 
> 
> ...


thats a great pic.. thanx for taking it... ohh and Alex said weres his car at...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 27 2008, 12:58 PM~10515019
> *Roberts 64
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics Homie! It was good 2 see u. Thanx 4 tha pics!


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Apr 27 2008, 07:22 PM~10517391
> *thats a great pic.. thanx for taking it... ohh and Alex said weres his car at...LOL :biggrin:
> *


The Mark V looking good Homie


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Just because :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209+Apr 27 2008, 07:22 PM~10517391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was good kicking back drinking some beers with you Joe


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Apr 27 2008, 10:47 PM~10518816
> *The Mark V looking good Homie
> *


Wait till i get some pinstriping  :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave: Still snappin the lowrider history!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Apr 28 2008, 08:06 PM~10527832
> *:wave: Still snappin the lowrider history!
> *


when you do something for the love of it, there is no stopping


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

OH YEA U GONA START THAT CRUISE IN TURLOCK THIS WEEKEND OR WHAT..


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 27 2008, 02:50 PM~10515261
> *thats what its about driving your show car 2 me thats real lowriding right there :thumbsup:
> *


DON'T GET TO EXCITED, HE WAS DRIVING TO HIS TRAILER.... :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Apr 30 2008, 08:40 PM~10547115
> *We always at Sonic's chillin waiting for the street ryders to start rollin in[/i]*  :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T 4 TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@May 1 2008, 07:57 AM~10550647
> *T T T 4 TWOTONZ
> *


sup Yolanda


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats tight bro


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 1 2008, 10:24 PM~10557824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOWWW I like that! Thats looks tight! Thanks Twotonz :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@May 1 2008, 10:29 PM~10557877
> *OOOWWW I like that! Thats looks tight! Thanks Twotonz :biggrin:
> *


anytime Daryl  Hope to make it outthere with you guys again in the near future


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 1 2008, 10:37 PM~10557935
> *anytime Daryl    Hope to make it outthere with you guys again in the near future
> *


Its BBQ season...lol Remember come up any given sunday and we will do the damn thang get our eat on and ride! Just let me know when you are coming up any warm weekend works for me!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

right on homie


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 1 2008, 11:24 PM~10557824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hope to see some of you guys outthere










http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407728


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 30 2008, 09:09 PM~10547520
> *DON'T GET TO EXCITED, HE WAS DRIVING TO HIS TRAILER.... :biggrin: J/K
> *


NOT THIS TIME :nono:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

wasup twotonz?i havent seen u at any shows yet.i got some shots 4 u next time i c u at a show. :biggrin:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

TTT...............


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 1 2008, 11:24 PM~10557824
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 28 2008, 09:12 PM~10527894
> *when you do something for the love of it, there is no stopping
> *



Thanks for the signature homie..  


Keep up the good work on the firme pics..


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@May 1 2008, 10:29 PM~10557877
> *OOOWWW I like that! Thats looks tight! Thanks Twotonz :biggrin:
> *


great job bro. u too D


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 1 2008, 10:24 PM~10557824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this what im talkin bout


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 8 2008, 08:30 PM~10369162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this pic tells what lowriding is all about. GOOD TIMES. thanks for telling the story Twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@May 6 2008, 06:58 PM~10594141
> *wasup twotonz?i havent seen u at any shows yet.i got some shots 4 u next time i c u at a show. :biggrin:
> *


 :no: i dont mess with hard liquor homie....just beer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 7 2008, 12:29 AM~10596656
> *Thanks for the signature homie..
> Keep up the good work on the firme pics..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

bumpin this TTT for twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 8 2008, 11:04 AM~10608617
> *bumpin this TTT for twotonz
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

QUE PASA TWOTONZ!!!!

Nice Shirt! :biggrin: Thanks for not using it to clean your car. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

what up Xman? I use the shirt as work shirt...i sport it at car shows and photoshoots


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 5 2008, 05:13 PM~10582585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Picture !!!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 8 2008, 04:44 PM~10611031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need to find out how to add a watermark to gifs...i can add text to it put i wanna put a logo like yours on top of it


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 8 2008, 06:00 PM~10611159
> *QUE PASA TWOTONZ!!!!
> 
> Nice Shirt!  :biggrin:  Thanks for not using it to clean your car.    :biggrin:
> ...



COOL! I'll send you my entire clothing line SOON!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 8 2008, 09:33 PM~10613459
> *i need to find out how to add a watermark to gifs...i can add text to it put i wanna put a logo like yours on top of it
> 
> 
> ...


i make the gif file in Flash 8....so i just add a new layer with my logo on it....perty simple


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 9 2008, 12:02 PM~10617443
> *COOL!  I'll send you my entire clothing line SOON!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

hell yeah....ill be sporting that


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Danny D's 
Baldwin Park

Hectors Custom Interiors
Monrovia, Ca

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....










1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

The Hawt And Spicy... hno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

tony in trouble....


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 10 2008, 08:00 PM~10625693
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



That sucks, what did he get?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

He got pulled over for not having his ears clipped :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

and then he almost got car jack


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 10 2008, 08:00 PM~10625693
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


What happend?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 11 2008, 12:43 AM~10627041
> *and then he almost got car jack
> *


He's still talking about that :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 10 2008, 11:46 PM~10627050
> *What happend?
> *


i forgot to ask him.....but that cops was driving around the taco trucks waiting for us to leave.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 10 2008, 11:48 PM~10627055
> *He's still talking about that  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: his life flashed before his eyes


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 11 2008, 12:50 AM~10627065
> *i forgot to ask him.....but that cops was driving around the taco trucks waiting for us to leave.
> *


That's fucked up. :angry:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 10 2008, 11:52 PM~10627075
> *That's fucked up. :angry:
> *


yeah....fucker crepted in on us at the taco trucks with his lights off....we didnt see him until he was like 10feet from us


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 11 2008, 12:50 AM~10627065
> *i forgot to ask him.....but that cops was driving around the taco trucks waiting for us to leave.
> *


He pulled me over for the license plate light not working :angry:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 11 2008, 12:51 AM~10627072
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  his life flashed before his eyes
> *


fucken wanna b car jackers :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@May 11 2008, 03:07 PM~10630137
> *fucken wanna b car jackers  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few pics from Orange Cove


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the Hop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some killer set ups


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Kitas caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trokita Loca


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Beto's 62 "Just Money"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Onstage with the big homie Jess


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

MC Magic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Eddie My Love pulling into the stage


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Joe and DeLinda reciving the key to Orange Cove...in memory of Lil Eddie


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

WHEN CAN YOU SHOOT MY DOG :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Toro drinking and snapping flicks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few more concert pictures









the man that made it happen David


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the youngsters from Orange Cove break dancing


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the rest of the pictures from the show are up on my site Twotonz.com


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 27 2008, 03:54 PM~10514994
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey 2tonz anymore pics of this cutty


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

whats up two tonz i know you got more pics from friday night whats up?


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

THANX FOR THE THE PICS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 12 2008, 12:01 AM~10632952
> *a few more concert pictures
> 
> 
> ...


Where was the Federation concert at? I went to school with these guys.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 12 2008, 03:33 AM~10633292
> *hey 2tonz anymore pics of this cutty
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 12 2008, 06:47 AM~10634004
> *whats up two tonz i know you got more pics from friday night whats up?
> *


im going to try and have them up on my site by the end of the week


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@May 12 2008, 06:56 AM~10634063
> * THANX FOR THE THE PICS HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


no problem


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 12 2008, 09:26 AM~10635129
> *Where was the Federation concert at?  I went to school with these guys.
> *


it was at the Orange Cove "King of the Street" show on May 3rd


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pics Twotonz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 1 2008, 11:24 PM~10557824
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's D reppin the Big I.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+May 12 2008, 07:09 PM~10640014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, yup


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 12 2008, 05:42 PM~10638409
> *it was at the Orange Cove "King of the Street" show on May 3rd
> *


That's cool. I didn't know they were performing there.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

thank you


----------



## KINGLUXURY (May 16, 2008)

SAW YOU AT THE FRESNO SHOW YOU GOT ANY PICS FROM THEIR?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i just started uploading them to my pc


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Whats up twowonz my camera is still acting up. :banghead:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@May 19 2008, 05:54 PM~10690772
> *Whats up twowonz my camera is still acting up. :banghead:
> *


    

my bad for almost stealing your lense cap


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2008, 07:12 PM~10690974
> *
> 
> my bad for almost stealing your lense cap
> *


its all good shit happens.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

WHATS UP DOGGIE


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

so wheres da pics from fresno?


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

WHERES DA PICS TONZ!!!!!!


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

Too much text, we need more pictures TwoTonz! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

what up homie?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sorry fellas ive been busy all week and im just getting to them right now


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 24 2008, 09:59 AM~10727361
> *sorry fellas ive been busy all week and im just getting to them right now
> *


FRESNO PICS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

No pics homie of Fresno? U must be busy.....LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

PICS FROM SONICS AND THE TURLOCK CRUZ


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

pics> :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

X4 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

TWOTONS MIA? :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 29 2008, 09:33 PM~10768034
> *TWOTONS MIA? :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I'm talk'n about...... :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sorry fellas been pertty busy with personal stuff and havent been on here like i used to be


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 12 2008, 02:09 AM~10852670
> *sorry fellas been pertty busy with personal stuff and havent been on here like i used to be
> *



SOMETIMES YOU GOTTA DO WUT YOU GOTTA DO... "KEEP UR HEAD UP" TUPAC


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 11 2008, 11:09 PM~10852670
> *sorry fellas been pertty busy with personal stuff and havent been on here like i used to be
> *


Its all good homie, hope everything works out.....peace :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2007)

wooow ladys


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 26 2008, 08:43 PM~10742716
> *FRESNO PICS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


better late than never :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@May 20 2008, 10:59 AM~10696386
> *WHATS UP DOGGIE
> *


sup Ed


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 29 2008, 09:33 PM~10768034
> *TWOTONS MIA? :biggrin:
> *


the 64 and 68 looked good Doug


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Impalas Magazine model Vanessa with the new set up in Danny step side


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 21 2008, 06:01 PM~10707898
> *so wheres da pics from fresno?
> *


caddy looks good D....next time you head out give me a call


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 23 2008, 10:53 PM~10726134
> *what up homie?
> *


sup Johnnie....the ride looks good homie


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

HE'S BACK :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 18 2008, 11:09 PM~10903213
> *sup Ed
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the homies from the big M CenCal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 18 2008, 10:20 PM~10903283
> *HE'S BACK  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

LIKE THE NEW LOGO BRO!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Estilo Merced line up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sangre Latina's 59s


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 18 2008, 10:31 PM~10903341
> *LIKE THE NEW LOGO BRO!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Pauly


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 18 2008, 11:31 PM~10903341
> *LIKE THE NEW LOGO BRO!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@May 27 2008, 05:12 PM~10748914
> *PICS FROM SONICS AND THE TURLOCK CRUZ
> *


sup Gabe


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2008, 12:51 AM~10903488
> *sup Gabe
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

My favorite .gif from twotonz so far :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 18 2008, 11:34 PM~10903366
> *Sangre Latina's 59s
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jun 18 2008, 11:03 PM~10903554
> *:0
> 
> My favorite .gif from twotonz so far :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 18 2008, 11:14 PM~10903245
> *the 64 and 68 looked good Doug
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC .THANKS,I"M GOING TO HAVE TO PAY U TO TAKE PIC OF MY CARS FOR ME!
MY PIC DONT SHOW THE COLORS :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 18 2008, 11:21 PM~10903287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 19 2008, 04:27 AM~10904061
> *NICE PIC .THANKS,I"M GOING TO HAVE TO PAY U TO TAKE PIC OF MY CARS FOR ME!
> MY PIC DONT SHOW THE COLORS :biggrin:
> *


well you got my number


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 20 2008, 03:01 AM~10911641
> *well you got my number
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 18 2008, 10:36 PM~10903374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up bro. i see u still got some great pics coming


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2008, 12:18 AM~10903266
> *caddy looks good D....next time you head out give me a call
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 18 2008, 11:18 PM~10903266
> *caddy looks good D....next time you head out give me a call
> 
> 
> ...


tomarrow to the aztecas and nokturnal picnic


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2008, 02:16 AM~10903256
> *Impalas Magazine model Vanessa with the new set up in Danny step side
> 
> 
> ...


Shes pretty damn hot.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1964low_@Jun 20 2008, 02:25 PM~10915587
> *whats up bro. i see u still got some great pics coming
> *


thanks Lorenzo....im still trying


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 20 2008, 09:27 PM~10917886
> *tomarrow to the aztecas and nokturnal picnic
> *


i cant make it tomorow...im shooting a wedding


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2008, 12:18 AM~10918334
> *i cant make it tomorow...im shooting a wedding
> *


  
its koo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 18 2008, 11:21 PM~10903287
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice pic :biggrin: how u been homie? like the logo   still waiting on my sticker :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

you still gonna be at the sangre picnic in august? lookin' forward to meeting some of the central valley crew  

keep snappin' that shutter, tonz. some great photos you've got...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 21 2008, 09:59 AM~10919790
> *nice pic  :biggrin:  how u been homie? like the logo      still waiting on my sticker  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 22 2008, 09:20 AM~10924804
> *you still gonna be at the sangre picnic in august? lookin' forward to meeting some of the central valley crew
> 
> keep snappin' that shutter, tonz. some great photos you've got...
> *


yeah ill be outthere homie....I will be big guy with the shirt that says Twotonz  like always :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 18 2008, 11:34 PM~10903366
> *Sangre Latina's 59s
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Twotonz :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jun 22 2008, 07:52 PM~10928717
> *Looking good Twotonz  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Richie....good seeing you today homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

SUP HOMIE WHERE YOU BEEN SHOULD HAVE STOPPED ON THE FOURTH WE HAD PLENTY OF BEER :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
*


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 18 2008, 11:20 PM~10903281
> *sup Johnnie....the ride looks good homie
> 
> 
> ...




WHAT IT DEW?

WE NEED TO GET IN TOUCH TO DO THAT PHOTO THANG!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

WHATS UP 2TONZ WHERES ALL THE PICS FROM THAT ALL CLUB PICNIC AT THE PARK?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jul 9 2008, 02:50 PM~11049019
> *
> 
> SUP HOMIE WHERE YOU BEEN SHOULD HAVE STOPPED ON THE FOURTH WE HAD PLENTY OF BEER :biggrin:
> ...


I was on my way to my sisters pad....next time


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

I like your latest logo the best .


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

http://i350.photobucket.com/albums/q426/lm...to/IMG_0866.jpg


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Jul 11 2008, 01:20 AM~11062103
> *http://i350.photobucket.com/albums/q426/lm...to/IMG_0866.jpg
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Jul 11 2008, 12:42 AM~11061996
> *I like your latest logo the best .
> *




x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

heres a few pics from the Layitlow Cen Cal Picnic in Tulock, CA

Joe gettings something to grub at the Skanless table


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sal's 63 from Skanless


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Latin Styles step side


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Q-VO TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Gabe's Pontiac


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 11 2008, 05:03 PM~11067249
> *thanks guys
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 11 2008, 05:06 PM~11067276
> *Q-VO TWOTONZ
> *


sup Danny....i see you got the new ride out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 11 2008, 05:08 PM~11067293
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks BigMike....here is the new one with cracks in it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean 62


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Davids caddy from Goodfellas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lali ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sangre Latina









Born2Ride









Skanless


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sal's 72


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 11 2008, 05:16 PM~11067398
> *Lali ride
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 11 2008, 06:11 PM~11067329
> *sup Danny....i see you got the new ride out
> *


YUP....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

its poker night so im out


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 11 2008, 06:13 PM~11067350
> *thanks BigMike....here is the new one with cracks in it
> 
> 
> ...




 :thumbsup: :biggrin: Damn that looks badass... :0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 11 2008, 06:16 PM~11067398
> *Lali ride
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 11 2008, 08:13 PM~11067350
> *thanks BigMike....here is the new one with cracks in it
> 
> 
> ...



badass..............


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

HAPPY LATE B-DAY


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 31 2008, 09:25 PM~11229871
> *HAPPY LATE B-DAY
> *


yep!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

not the best picture


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few for Mister ED


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a photoshoot i did with Impalas CC Sac-Town


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Smile


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

MadMax 64 from UCE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Benny's 59









in Downtown Modesto


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 9 2008, 06:00 PM~11302817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEM MY BOYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 9 2008, 05:43 PM~11302703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pics twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Aug 9 2008, 07:12 PM~11303447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Benny


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 31 2008, 07:25 PM~11229871
> *HAPPY LATE B-DAY
> *


thanks Joe


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 9 2008, 05:39 PM~11302675
> *from a photoshoot i did with Impalas CC Sac-Town
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WHEN DO I GET A PIC LIKE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 10 2008, 07:26 AM~11305547
> *:biggrin: WHEN DO I GET A PIC LIKE THAT :thumbsup:
> *


sorry doug i only take pictures of girls like that







:biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 10 2008, 08:39 AM~11305609
> *sorry doug i only take pictures of girls like that
> :biggrin:
> *



LOL


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 10 2008, 08:39 AM~11305609
> *sorry doug i only take pictures of girls like that
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Good seeing you today Tons !


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Aug 10 2008, 08:23 PM~11310936
> *Good seeing you today Tons !
> *


thanks for the tall can Rascal


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

hey Twotonz, where are them pics from that cruise night you got together,when we were at the taco trucks?


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Thats a bad ass shot!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HEY WHERE ARE MY G-BODY PICS......


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

dont you work twotonz :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wuz up homie, it was great seeing u, it was a while since u been 2 da shows


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

MORE OF LUPE PLEASE :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 11 2008, 08:54 AM~11313973
> *HEY WHERE ARE MY G-BODY PICS......
> *


so i guess you didnt look at page 176


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Aug 10 2008, 10:24 PM~11312215
> *hey Twotonz, where are them pics from that cruise night you got together,when we were at the taco trucks?
> *


ill send you a PM when i get them up


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 11 2008, 06:00 PM~11318109
> *
> *



DAMN LOOK AT BIG PIMPIN!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 11 2008, 05:00 PM~11318109
> *
> *


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Aug 11 2008, 06:03 PM~11318138
> *DAMN LOOK AT BIG PIMPIN!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2008, 06:22 PM~11318327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm we look good :biggrin: lol


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Why does the girl on the left look like some girl i know named Serena?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 11 2008, 06:51 PM~11319324
> *damm we look good  :biggrin: lol
> *


naw bro...we ugly as hell....thats why we need to decorate ourself with a bunch of hot, half naked females to make ourselfs look good


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

WHats up twotons hey can i get that picture you took of me and my son from Sunday i would love to see it


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2008, 07:17 PM~11317689
> *so i guess you didnt look at page 176
> *



OOOPS EVERYDAY I WOULD LOOK BUT DIDNT SEE THEM THEN YOU POST EM AND I MISSED THEM..... :0 :biggrin: 


MORE PLEASE....

IF YOU HAVE ANY OF "TANGERINE SUPREME" FROM UNIQUES WOULD BE NICE. AND MAJESTICS THEY GOT SOME NICE.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Aug 12 2008, 12:22 AM~11322234
> *WHats up twotons hey can i get that picture you took of me and my son from Sunday i would love to see it
> *


pm sent


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WUS UP TWOTONZ KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 10:41 AM~11314908
> *wuz up homie, it was great seeing u, it was a while since u been 2 da shows
> *


_igual mente cochino_


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Aug 12 2008, 08:17 PM~11329542
> *WUS UP TWOTONZ KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !!!
> *


thanks homie....good seeing you on sunday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 12 2008, 03:11 AM~11322412
> *OOOPS EVERYDAY I WOULD LOOK BUT DIDNT SEE THEM THEN YOU POST EM AND I MISSED THEM.....  :0  :biggrin:
> MORE PLEASE....
> 
> ...


ive never seen tangerine supreme in person but ill see what else i got for you


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Aug 11 2008, 01:01 PM~11316054
> *MORE OF LUPE PLEASE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


i havent seen her since the Vegas Super Show....and now she live down in your area


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

just in case you guys didnt see these in the Cherry 64 topic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

driving down I5


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

down I5


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 11 2008, 06:53 AM~11313300
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great work twotonz, but i have to ask who is this? she is bad.... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 12 2008, 11:30 PM~11330928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THESE ACTION SHOTS!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 12 2008, 10:32 PM~11330940
> *Great work twotonz, but i have to ask who is this? she is bad.... :biggrin:
> *


One of my boys hooked it up with her for the shoot....great girl....lots of potential....hope to have her at a few shows taking pics with everybodys rides


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 12 2008, 10:44 PM~11331002
> *I LOVE THESE ACTION SHOTS!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


here is one for you


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 12 2008, 11:52 PM~11331034
> *here is one for you
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO, LOVE IT!!!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 12 2008, 09:20 PM~11329585
> *igual mente cochino
> *




were's da cochino pic?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 12 2008, 11:52 PM~11331034
> *here is one for you
> 
> 
> ...


shot with the sony??


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Aug 11 2008, 07:55 PM~11319379
> *Why does the girl on the left look like some girl i know named Serena?
> *


her name is serena


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 12 2008, 09:23 PM~11329651
> *i havent seen her since the Vegas Super Show....and now she live down in your area
> *


IN SAN DIEGO?

GOT A PUT OUT AN APB


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 12 2008, 11:27 PM~11330896
> *driving down I5
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Aug 13 2008, 10:16 AM~11333719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Canon....I havent used the Sony for a long time now. I got down on one knee for that one


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 13 2008, 01:39 PM~11335496
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


LA


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics homie, wow. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 13 2008, 05:09 PM~11336693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was wondering how you got that angle :biggrin: 

i still wouldnt mind pickin up that sony :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 13 2008, 08:09 PM~11338922
> *i was wondering how you got that angle  :biggrin:
> 
> i still wouldnt mind pickin up that sony  :0
> *


i figured thats why :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from Bobby's show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some of the homies


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)

nice pix homie, it was good to meet u at the show.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2008, 12:17 AM~11349652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2008, 12:20 AM~11349668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tight pics of OG 64, Shops Laggard and Kita's car and of the rest of your pics. Keep up the good work. Nice to see you again, Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Aug 15 2008, 12:14 AM~11349840
> *nice pix homie, it was good to meet u at the show.
> *


same here bro...if you go to Fresno ill see you there


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Aug 15 2008, 07:05 AM~11350683
> *Tight pics of OG 64, Shops Laggard and Kita's car and of the rest of your pics. Keep up the good work. Nice to see you again, Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


thanks Vic


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sup Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

something a lil different than what i usually post


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a corporate dinner


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

we were just killing the Merlot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2008, 07:43 PM~11355621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Sic pics homie!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Classy !! :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2008, 10:43 PM~11355621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks super tasty :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+Aug 16 2008, 06:46 AM~11358182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was....everyone looked at me all weird cause i had mine well done and everyone else had theirs medium rare....all bloody :barf:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2008, 07:46 PM~11355641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ,were was this at! :cheesy:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 16 2008, 09:59 AM~11358392
> *thanks homie....ill see you in Vegas this year
> 
> it was....everyone looked at me all weird cause i had mine well done and everyone else had theirs medium rare....all bloody  :barf:
> *


Look forward to it! . .still got my info if you need something out here ?!?!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for the beer bro  

nice seeing you homie.. until next time!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+Aug 17 2008, 08:55 AM~11364327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem G....you going to Vegas?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

q vo mr. serio


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Aug 18 2008, 09:15 AM~11371690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was tring to look cool...but you fucker _estavan cagando el palo_


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 16 2008, 04:50 PM~11361051
> *nice ,were was this at! :cheesy:
> *


Galletos in Downtown Modesto


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 18 2008, 12:07 PM~11372608
> *whats up Locs...good seeing you yesterday homie
> 
> i was tring to look cool...but you fucker estavan cagando el palo
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2008, 07:40 PM~11355607
> *something a lil different than what i usually post
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture, too fancy for me


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 18 2008, 06:14 AM~11370310
> *thanks homie
> 
> no problem G....you going to Vegas?
> *


maybe, not 100% sure yet


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 04:59 PM~11375897
> *maybe, not 100% sure yet
> *


if you go ill see you outthere


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here is a few shots from the SLM show in Fresno

Vic cutty


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cherry 64 in building


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean 62 from Carnales Unidos


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

James cutty from Latin Style


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Beto's 62


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one for tonight


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

The man at work..........


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 18 2008, 11:22 PM~11379501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Sa-weet pics brah


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

*Thanks bro, *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 18 2008, 11:18 PM~11379474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 18 2008, 11:14 PM~11379457
> *if you go ill see you outthere
> *


for sure bro


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 18 2008, 11:23 PM~11379505
> *last one for tonight
> 
> 
> ...


looking tasty!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks fellas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im posting a few pics from Weddings and XVneras that ive done


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 19 2008, 10:40 PM~11390239
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shot, Towtonz!!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

eres chingon guey....you coming out for blvd nights?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Kutty and Bird....the first 4 are from 2006 and the other ones are from 07

when is Blvd Nights?


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

the 29th-the 31st
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423195


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

if i do go ill give you a call Segi....i was going to post up a few more but Photobucket is doing maintance to their website so i cant


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 








Twotonz did you get my last message??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 20 2008, 07:48 PM~11398218
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Twotonz did you get my last message??
> *


got it bro


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 18 2008, 11:17 PM~11379472
> *James cutty from Latin Style
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 20 2008, 10:36 PM~11397561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats hot!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 22 2008, 03:47 PM~11414012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: dam


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

u take good pics homie.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks....i got a few more ill be posting up


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

what up Joe


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

sup 'tonz! shoot me them pics wen u get a chance bro.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 22 2008, 09:47 PM~11417115
> *sup 'tonz! shoot me them pics wen u get a chance bro.
> *


PM sent


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 22 2008, 11:00 PM~11417183
> *PM sent
> *


 :biggrin: thanks.


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

damn G.. u got some nice pics homie.. keep up the firme work..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

no problem Luis

thanks west side85


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 23 2008, 10:02 AM~11418448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is your bread and butter but are you gettin' with any of them?

:biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

get down ......  hommie


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

towtonz did you take any pis of the orange glasshouse at the fresno show..........


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 11 2008, 06:53 AM~11313300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can I get a name, phone # and address?

Willing to relocate! :biggrin:


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 11 2008, 06:53 AM~11313300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 11 2008, 06:53 AM~11313300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Aug 26 2008, 03:09 PM~11444697
> *towtonz  did you take any pis of the orange glasshouse at the fresno show..........
> *


here you go bro...clean looking glass house homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Twotonz, *skanless van*, lincolnvic2000

what up Joe


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

What's up Homie :wave:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

sup twotonz a bro it was cool kickin it with u at carlos wedding had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 26 2008, 04:07 PM~11445211
> *Can I get a name, phone # and address?
> 
> Willing to relocate! :biggrin:
> *


i think she will be tripping if i gave out her address but here's her number (702) 369-8700


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Aug 26 2008, 04:20 PM~11445311
> *What's up Homie :wave:
> *


sup Rob....good seeing you this weekend


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 26 2008, 04:20 PM~11445313
> *sup twotonz a bro it was cool kickin it with u at carlos wedding had a good time :biggrin:
> *


same here bro...i had a good time drinking it up with you guys....but i still hate that bay area traffic


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 26 2008, 05:22 PM~11445329
> *same here bro...i had a good time drinking it up with you guys....but i still hate that bay area traffic
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: a bro i hate it 2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 26 2008, 04:24 PM~11445340
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: a bro i hate it 2
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Aug 11 2008, 07:55 PM~11319379
> *Why does the girl on the left look like some girl i know named Serena?
> *


cause thats her she's with streetlow now :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

another sneek peak of my 2010 calendar....if anybody is interested in haveing their ride in it send me a PM of your ride


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 28 2008, 09:06 PM~11466862
> *another sneek peak of my 2010 calendar....if anybody is interested in haveing their ride in it send me a PM of your ride
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 28 2008, 10:06 PM~11466862
> *another sneek peak of my 2010 calendar....if anybody is interested in haveing their ride in it send me a PM of your ride
> 
> 
> ...



even from texas?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 20 2008, 07:36 PM~11397553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 28 2008, 08:15 PM~11466996
> *even from texas?
> *


especially from outside of Cali....im just tring to do a couple of shoots from rides outside of cali


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 28 2008, 11:35 PM~11467295
> *especially from outside of Cali....im just tring to do a couple of shoots from rides outside of cali
> *


then miami should be on your list for 2009


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 28 2008, 10:06 PM~11466862
> *another sneek peak of my 2010 calendar....if anybody is interested in haveing their ride in it send me a PM of your ride
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I want to print some shirts for the Vegas show. What design should i go with?


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

Hot dam!! Page 187!! Killa!! LOL.....seriously doe,
I like the one on the top better,homie......You gonna 
offer them online..???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Aug 30 2008, 02:44 PM~11479797
> * Hot dam!! Page 187!! Killa!! LOL.....seriously doe,
> I like the one on the top better,homie......You gonna
> offer them online..???
> *


thanks bro....i will first have them for sale at the Vegas Super Show and after the show i will have them for sale online


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

I like the first one better two, but if it's for advertising purposes. The second shirt has the "twotonz" logo a lot more pronounced.


----------



## vr4joe (Feb 22, 2006)

This design you should go with!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

evantually i will have both design out...plus a few otheres that im still working on. But for now i just want 1 design to print and have ready for the Vegas Super Show.

All my promotional stuff will have the original Twotonz logo on it with the .com on it


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

I like this one. Do you ship o/s?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Aug 30 2008, 03:23 PM~11479979
> *I like this one. Do you ship o/s?
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

PM total price inc shipping to Melbourne AUSTRALIA.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

top T

To The Top


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 28 2008, 09:06 PM~11466862
> *another sneek peak of my 2010 calendar....if anybody is interested in haveing their ride in it send me a PM of your ride
> 
> 
> ...



damm i wish my 96 ss was clean enuff ..but can u post up more pics of her??


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 28 2008, 09:06 PM~11466862
> *another sneek peak of my 2010 calendar....if anybody is interested in haveing their ride in it send me a PM of your ride
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 30 2008, 11:41 PM~11479786
> *I want to print some shirts for the Vegas show.  What design should i go with?
> 
> 
> ...


Liked that one best.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 30 2008, 03:41 PM~11479786
> *I want to print some shirts for the Vegas show.  What design should i go with?
> 
> 
> ...


 HEY TWOTONZ, BOTH DESIGNS ARE DOPE BUT THE SHADOW ON THE SECOND DESIGN POPS BETTER. YOU CAN EASILY ADD THE DROPSHADOW TO THE FIRST AND GET THE SAME EFFECT.
GOOD LUCK BRO!
PURO


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I LIKE THE FIST ONE BECAUSE THE LOGO IS ALOT BIGGER!!! IF YOU MAKE THE SECOND SHIRT LOGO AS BIG THEN MAYBE. RIGHT MY VOTES FOR THE TOP SHIRT!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I got my internet back up and running so im going to get back to everyones PMs

thanks for the tip Puro...im deffinetly going to look into it homie.....and thanks to everyone that put in there input


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Anytime bro!
PURO


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

LIKE TO INVITE YOU TO THIS EVENT TOTONZ IN TRACY , FOR MORE INFO CALL HENRY @ (209)839-6805 THANK YOU .


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill try and be outthere on Sunday Henry


what up Vic? ready for Vegas?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sal thanks for letting me use the 63


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 6 2008, 05:29 PM~11536378
> *Sal thanks for letting me use the 63
> 
> 
> ...


anytime brother...... :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

SUP TOWTONZ U COMING OUT TO MOONEY GROVE ON SUNDAY FOR THE BIG ASS BBQ? :biggrin: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 6 2008, 04:29 PM~11536378
> *Sal thanks for letting me use the 63
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 03:51 PM~11569594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few night shots


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice pics of Richs place


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

NICE PICS LIKE ALWAYS 2 TONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks fellas...and thank Benny for the ride to the show


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Sep 15 2008, 03:46 PM~11609060
> *NICE PICS LIKE ALWAYS 2 TONZ
> *


x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2008, 11:07 PM~11649794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a shoot i did yesterday for my 2010 Calendar


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

can anybody spot the chucks in this picture :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2008, 10:19 PM~11672406
> *and anybody spot the chucks in this picture  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ABOVE THE FENCE :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 15 2008, 12:22 AM~11604327
> *a few night shots
> 
> 
> ...


WERS THAT RIV AT I NEED FEW PARTS :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

in Merced down Martin Luther King Way at a shop called Rich's Place


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2008, 10:19 PM~11672406
> *can anybody spot the chucks in this picture  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT IN THE 818 HOMIE THANKS 4 COMING TRU SHOOT WENT GOOD SEE YOU IN VEGAS COLD ONES ON ME


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2008, 10:18 PM~11672398
> *from a shoot i did yesterday for my 2010 Calendar
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:cheesy: 

:thumbsup: @ chuch & twotonz :worship:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 23 2008, 01:08 AM~11673181
> *:cheesy:
> 
> :thumbsup: @ chuch & twotonz :worship:
> *


THIS WAS IN THE MAKINGS LONG TIME AGO WE JUST NEEDED THE RIGHT MOMMENT :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sup Jesse you know we doing it up in Vegas homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 23 2008, 01:21 AM~11673211
> *sup Jesse you know we doing it up in Vegas homie
> *


WE GONNA KILL IT IN VEGAS FOO BE READY :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Man im ready big dawg


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 23 2008, 01:24 AM~11673219
> *Man im ready big dawg
> *


DONT 4 GET THE CHUCKS FOO :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i never leave home with out them


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 23 2008, 01:28 AM~11673227
> *i never leave home with out them
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2008, 10:50 PM~11672666
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN SHE'S FINE!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 23 2008, 01:28 AM~11673227
> *i never leave home with out them
> *


 :biggrin: DO U SHOOT BOMBS????


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2008, 10:18 PM~11672398
> *from a shoot i did yesterday for my 2010 Calendar
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: TTT 4 O,N..C


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Sep 23 2008, 12:58 AM~11673262
> *:biggrin: DO U SHOOT BOMBS????
> *


 :yes: :yes: hit me up on PM


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 23 2008, 02:01 AM~11673267
> *:yes:  :yes: hit me up on PM
> *


  K LETS DO ASAP  2 R BETTER THAN 1


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 18 2008, 11:09 PM~10903211
> *better late than never  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK WHAT I FOUND


----------



## switch house #1 (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2008, 11:50 PM~11672666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2008, 09:50 PM~11672666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICTURES Twotonz! 

The MODEL!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

NICE PICS BRO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2008, 10:19 PM~11672406
> *can anybody spot the chucks in this picture  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




I can c da tities n kittie :dunno:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: dam...get down


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2008, 10:50 PM~11672666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks everybody


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Sep 23 2008, 09:10 PM~11681735
> *NICE PICS  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

wassup twotonz?

i needa favor

i have a project for my photo class and i need a wide angle pic

i was wondering if you had any that i could use

thanx


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 20 2008, 10:37 PM~11397573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Car is raw bro.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Sep 24 2008, 01:13 PM~11687870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 24 2008, 04:58 PM~11689529
> *Ill give you a call in a few
> 
> thanks man
> *


never mind

he said it had to be outta national geographic :uh: 

thanx though


----------



## LogoSpade (Nov 30, 2007)

BIG UP'S 2 TWOTONZ
A photographer like yourself shows the TRUE quality of work that we ALL DO to our rides.
Being the builder of this 63 for UCE cc. 
Thank you for using YOUR SKILLS in making my work "POP" in the photo's you shot!
Your skills with photography will never get old!!!!
Keep up the BITCHIN WORK.........

Thanks Pimpin,
"White-Boy"
Larry


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sup Larry thanks a lot homie...keep up the good work man


----------



## LogoSpade (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: Doing another as we speak :around: :around: :around:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2008, 10:39 PM~11672548
> *in Merced down Martin Luther King Way at a shop called Rich's Place
> *


fuck richs :0 they jacked up my ride


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*NICE FLICKAS HOMES...*_

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

WHAT UP TWOTONZ? I WILL BE SEEING YOU NEXT WEEK!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Sep 24 2008, 11:38 PM~11693749
> *WHAT UP TWOTONZ? I WILL BE SEEING YOU  NEXT WEEK!
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

still puttin' it down.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 27 2008, 12:19 PM~11714971
> *still puttin' it down.
> *


hopeing to put it down for the rest of my life


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

post some more COCHINAS :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 27 2008, 07:10 PM~11716676
> *hopeing to put it down for the rest of my life
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

VERY NICE, KEEP THEM COMING HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

cant sleep so im take a lil trip down memory lane

the first picture i ever took that i thought looked good back in Dec 2003


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the beginning


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one that i never posted up of Joe's 68


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2008, 02:22 AM~11718797
> *one that i never posted up of Joe's 68
> 
> 
> ...



That's a nice shot of Joe's ride!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2008, 01:18 AM~11718788
> *cant sleep so im take a lil trip down memory lane
> 
> the first picture i ever took that i thought looked good back in Dec 2003
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2008, 11:19 PM~11672406
> *can anybody spot the chucks in this picture  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: right hand side on the fence line....


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2008, 02:18 AM~11718788
> *cant sleep so im take a lil trip down memory lane
> 
> the first picture i ever took that i thought looked good back in Dec 2003
> ...


Cant get a better snack than that. Nice flick homie


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2008, 02:22 AM~11718797
> *one that i never posted up of Joe's 68
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2008, 01:19 AM~11718790
> *the beginning
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

whats up twotonz ready for sat......


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

pics of the show????


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglou75+Sep 29 2008, 07:17 PM~11733727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got a few for you homie....let me resize them and ill pm them to you


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few pics from the woodland show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some of the females at the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

NSFW
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/two...yofIMG_0181.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/two...yofIMG_0182.jpg


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

dam good picz bro


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET READY!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ride In Peace to the homie Frank "The Bank". He rode with Black Jacks MC out of Modesto
 :tears: :angel: 









A motorcyclist was killed Thursday afternoon when a tractor-trailer changed lanes, cutting him off on southbound Highway 99 near Tuolumne Boulevard, the California Highway Patrol said.

A motorcyclist veered away from a tractortrailer that was changing lanes on Highway 99 but hit a guardrail and was run over. The bike was dragged under the rig’s axle.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2008, 07:37 AM~11767901
> *Ride In Peace to the homie Frank "The Bank".  He rode with Black Jacks MC out of Modesto
> :tears:  :angel:
> 
> ...


R.I.P. Frank (aka The Bank), Our condolences goes out to his family and club brothers "Black Jacks MC". Thy Lord Jesus welcome him with open arms. From Vic & Vic Jr. UCE Stockton


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2008, 07:37 AM~11767901
> *Ride In Peace to the homie Frank "The Bank".  He rode with Black Jacks MC out of Modesto
> :tears:  :angel:
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

RIP


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RIP :angel:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

May he Rest in Peace... :angel: :angel:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks everybody :angel: 

may he Ride In Peace













































some pics i had previously post on here with his image
(far left)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2008, 01:04 PM~11770155
> *thanks everybody  :angel:
> 
> may he Ride In Peace
> ...


SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THAT MAY HE REST IN PEACE, NICE PICS BY THE WAY


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_May God Bless. _


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2008, 12:09 PM~11770707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for coming out Lou...we got to have some beer next time


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Johnny thanks for everything bro....all i have to say is that my new calendar is going to be 10x better than my last one...easily


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

EVERY PAGE I TURN I SEE TRINOS CHERRY 64.....TTT FOR HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BY THE WAY NICE PICE TOWTONZ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2008, 06:37 AM~11767901
> *Ride In Peace to the homie Frank "The Bank".  He rode with Black Jacks MC out of Modesto
> :tears:  :angel:
> 
> ...


R.I.P HOMIE!!! :angel:


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

you knoww what time is ~TwoTonZ~ just give me a calll..............


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2008, 07:37 AM~11767901
> *Ride In Peace to the homie Frank "The Bank".  He rode with Black Jacks MC out of Modesto
> :tears:  :angel:
> 
> ...


dam rip, i cant believe it, i just met him sunday before this happened, very nice guy to talk to, had a few beers with him at my boys house who is also a black jack bc member, seen the bank with his wife, they had gone out riding, and stopped by my boys to say whats up, they ended up chilling there for a while, and i spent a few hours talking to him. and im glad i had the honor to meet him, before he past. my friend and him are real good friends, and he is deeply saddened by there loss. my heart goes out to the family who have lost someone dear to them. 

RIP

THE BANK


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2008, 09:22 PM~11780338
> *Thanks for coming out Lou...we got to have some beer next time
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Im looking to shoot 2-3 cars from across the country for my Calendar in Vegas, on the Friday and Saturday before the Super Show. If you are interested pleas send me a PM with a picture of your car, name and contact number....thanks

Here is a preview of some of the shoots for my calendar


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

out the park 2 tonz!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 5 2008, 09:10 AM~11782768
> *out the park 2 tonz!!!
> *


what up man? you going to be at the Super Show or what? hit me up if you are


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

[/quote]
:0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Here is a preview of some of the shoots for my calendar



































[/quote]


you are one lucky son of you mother 
let us know when we can send money $$$$ 
i want one


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 5 2008, 03:42 PM~11784619
> *you are one lucky son of you mother
> let us know when we can send money $$$$
> i want one
> *


thanks man....i just knocked out 3 more shoots today (not all for my calendar) and i have at least 2 more in Vegas next weekend if not 3.

I hope you fellas are ready cause with this calendar im bringing in alot of new and FINE ass girls to the lowrider scene......so your welcome :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

i had fun yesturday....thanks for coming down to fresno! i will get you back in vegas!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Oct 5 2008, 11:02 PM~11789085
> *i had fun yesturday....thanks for coming down to fresno! i will get you back in vegas!
> *


Johnny i got a place to party at in Vegas on Friday night...hit me up when you over their......and anybody else that wants to party


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 12:03 AM~11789094
> *Johnny i got a place to party at in Vegas on Friday night...hit me up when you over their......and anybody else that wants to party
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAY!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Whats up Homeboy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a new face to the lowrider scene Halinda....what do you guys think? Im going to have her with me at the Super Show.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 5 2008, 11:30 PM~11789205
> *Whats up Homeboy
> *


sup Joe


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 12:32 AM~11789213
> *a new face to the lowrider scene Halinda....what do you guys think?  Im going to have her with me at the Super Show.
> 
> 
> ...


BETTER KEEP HERE WITH A HOMING DEVICE CAUSE SOMEONE IS GONNA SWOOP HER UP.

OR AT LEAST A COLLER THAT GIVES HER ELECTRO SHOCKES WHEN SHE GETS OUTTA OF LINE :biggrin: 


BUT SERIOUS SHE LOOKS NICE WHERE DID YOU FIND HER MAYNE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 01:01 AM~11789327
> *
> *


 :0 post edited?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 02:32 AM~11789213
> *a new face to the lowrider scene Halinda....what do you guys think?  Im going to have her with me at the Super Show.
> 
> 
> ...



she definitely can get it.......


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its early


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 01:32 AM~11789213
> *a new face to the lowrider scene Halinda....what do you guys think?  Im going to have her with me at the Super Show.
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks for coming out yesterday and doing the photoshoot on my car cant wait to see the calander when it comes out


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

you gonna have booth in vegas tonz?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Oct 6 2008, 12:14 AM~11789363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 








im going to be chillin at the Impalas Mag booth


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Oct 6 2008, 11:14 AM~11792414
> *thanks for coming out yesterday and doing the photoshoot on my car cant wait to see the calander when it comes out
> *


thanks for coming out and for hooking me up with Adrian and Anthonys rides homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Vegas here we come


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 01:03 AM~11789094
> *Johnny i got a place to party at in Vegas on Friday night...hit me up when you over their......and anybody else that wants to party
> *


party party party...woooooooooooooooo woooooooooooooooo.......can't wait...... you remember how Impalas Magazine crew drinks????


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

twotons you lucky muthashut yo mouth


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 07:03 PM~11796651
> *Vegas here we come
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, here we come!

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 6 2008, 06:09 PM~11796737
> *Yep, here we come!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 07:03 PM~11796651
> *Vegas here we come
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie, this rucca is fine as hell


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 06:54 PM~11796554
> *get you get it?  :biggrin:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> im going to be chillin at the Impalas Mag booth
> *


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

I had a great time with you on sunday, ill see you in vegas. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Oct 6 2008, 07:27 PM~11797700
> *I had a great time with you on sunday, ill see you in vegas. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for coming out in such a short notice homie, see you in Vegas


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 6 2008, 07:09 PM~11796737
> *Yep, here we come!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ah shit doubl trouble in sin city....im following you guys around all the girls gonna be with you guys


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHATS UP LOCO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sup Danny you going to Vegas?

where you staying at Mike?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

best western mardi gra a block off strip...we stayed ther a few years ago


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

cool...i just booked my room at Circus Circus


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

NEED MORE FLICS OF THE NEW CHIC


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

dont forget your chucks and bens


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C.+Oct 6 2008, 10:01 PM~11799156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

GOOD LAWD SHE'S FINE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 7 2008, 12:04 AM~11799193
> *ok last one   she will be at the Super Show with me
> 
> 
> ...


That girl is thick :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 08:27 PM~11796963
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 7 2008, 01:04 AM~11799193
> *ok last one   she will be at the Super Show with me
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 06:57 PM~11796582
> *thanks for coming out and for hooking me up with Adrian and Anthonys rides homie
> *


no prob uce have a good time in vegas make sure you post up pics of the show when you get back


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 11:04 PM~11799193
> *ok last one   she will be at the Super Show with me
> 
> 
> ...




dam now I want 2 go :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Damn TwoTonz, I dont know how you get through your day... it must be rough, anytime you need a break hit me up :biggrin: I can bring my polaroid :cheesy:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 01:02 AM~11789083
> *
> I hope you fellas are ready cause with this calendar im bringing in alot of new and FINE ass girls to the lowrider scene......so your welcome  :biggrin:
> *


Thank You  :0


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 10:04 PM~11799193
> *ok last one   she will be at the Super Show with me
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> ok last one  she will be at the Super Show with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 11:04 PM~11799193
> *ok last one   she will be at the Super Show with me
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I WANT TO PUT IT IN HER POOPER NOW !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> > ok last one  she will be at the Super Show with me
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks guys....see you homies in Vegas and for those that dont go ill post up a few pics up in here


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

looking good!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Oct 8 2008, 05:24 PM~11816422
> *looking good!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


you going to Vegas or what?


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2008, 07:25 PM~11816430
> *you going to Vegas or what?
> *


naw not this year :angry: ...i wish i was thou...have a couple of drinks for me towtonz!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Oct 8 2008, 05:32 PM~11816502
> *naw not this year :angry: ...i wish i was thou...have a couple of drinks for me towtonz!
> *


maybe next year homie....we still need to hook up to shoot your ride for my calendar....ill give you a can in about a week or two to set it up Sal


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2008, 07:35 PM~11816538
> *maybe next year homie....we still need to hook up to shoot your ride for my calendar....ill give you a can in about a week or two to set it up Sal
> *


 :biggrin: KOOL


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

LIKE TONE LOC SAID ,LETS DOIT.VEGAS HERE WE COME :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 8 2008, 10:39 PM~11819374
> *LIKE TONE LOC SAID ,LETS DOIT.VEGAS HERE WE COME  :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Johnny hitting switches in his 65


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

You ready bro....I'm bringing an ice chest....gotta keep the drinks cold!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i cant sleep im so exited.....the day is almost here :around:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 9 2008, 12:06 AM~11819509
> *i cant sleep im so exited.....the day is almost here  :around:
> *


ITS HERE  JUST GO SLEEP IN CAR IN FRONT OF KUTTYS HOUSE :cheesy:


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 7 2008, 12:04 AM~11799193
> *ok last one   she will be at the Super Show with me
> 
> 
> ...



this is a hot model :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 8 2008, 11:09 PM~11819521
> *ITS HERE   JUST GO SLEEP IN CAR IN FRONT OF KUTTYS HOUSE :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fucker :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 9 2008, 12:19 AM~11819285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Halina tapping that ass huh


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Oct 8 2008, 11:37 PM~11819614
> *this is a hot model  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


is she going to be a future murals model :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2008, 11:42 PM~11819399
> *Johnny hitting switches in his 65
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 9 2008, 11:21 AM~11821742
> *is she going to be a future murals model :0  :biggrin:
> *



if you don't mind :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Oct 9 2008, 11:38 AM~11823008
> *if you don't mind  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not at all


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 9 2008, 01:42 PM~11823044
> *not at all
> *



do you have any more pictures of her post them up :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Oct 9 2008, 02:11 PM~11824514
> *do you have any more pictures of her post them up :biggrin:
> *


see you in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

cant wait to see the pics....... start heading out homie.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 9 2008, 02:29 PM~11824671
> *cant wait to see the pics....... start heading out homie.
> *


im just waiting on Kutty to finish ironing his _tantarans_


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 9 2008, 03:50 PM~11824859
> *im just waiting on Kutty to finish ironing his tantarans
> *



We out! See everyone in Vegas.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

20 miles away


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 10 2008, 10:14 AM~11830873
> *20 miles away
> *




good luck homies, make us COCHINOS proud :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 10 2008, 11:20 AM~11831311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 10 2008, 10:57 AM~11831137
> *good luck homies, make us COCHINOS proud  :biggrin:
> *


And make sure to send us the exclusive pictures .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




COCHINO'S


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

The Vegas Topic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435436


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

KEEP THEM COOL PICS COMING BRO, YOUR ALMOST IN THE 200TH PAGE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

wassup tonz, can you do me a favor, 

if you have any pics of my car can you post them up because dooin a collage and need some pics


you dont have took look hella hard, just any you have off hand if you do have any

thanx


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 19 2008, 10:24 PM~11915101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT!!!   KEEP THEM COMING MR. TONZ!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 20 2008, 07:32 PM~11924047
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cool shot bro!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 20 2008, 07:32 PM~11924047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin nice bro


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 20 2008, 06:32 PM~11924047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TWOTONZ!!!!!!!!!! Now that's a Pose.....*

:0 :0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 20 2008, 07:53 PM~11924321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahora si.she's fine


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 19 2008, 11:24 PM~11915101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

glad you homies like it....im saving the best for print thou


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 21 2008, 03:53 PM~11924321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn more of her, shes off the hook!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 20 2008, 08:32 PM~11924047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


. . I believe that's a "right-click, save" on that right thurr Mr. Twotones,

(With your permision) :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Its a huge compliment for me to know that i have posted up a picture worthy enought to get "right-clicked and saved"

So by all means copy, paste, repost or do whatever with any and all my pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

^^^^^^^WOW^^^^^^


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 22 2008, 12:47 AM~11937116
> *Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views
> 
> 
> ...


LOVING the hips on this one


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 21 2008, 11:47 PM~11937116
> *Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS PICTURE IS OF THE HOOK. TE LA SACASTES DE LA MANGA TWOTONZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 21 2008, 11:47 PM~11937116
> *Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views
> *


to celebrate you should go ahead and post more of your new model.


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 22 2008, 05:50 AM~11938045
> *to celebrate you should go ahead and post more of your new model.
> *



Shit I agree 100%


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 20 2008, 07:32 PM~11924047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MISTERDELEGANCE (Oct 17, 2008)

thats jasmin pacheco you can check her out at my space with a lot of crazy pictures


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]




:cheesy:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 20 2008, 07:32 PM~11924047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 21 2008, 10:47 PM~11937116
> *Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin: Look at those legs !!!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views










Keep up with pics like dis you'll bust a milly in no time!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 12 2008, 11:27 PM~11330896
> *driving down I5
> 
> 
> ...


I STILL CAN'T BELEIVE THAT THIS GUY DRIVES THIS CAR. HE IS THE MAN!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 21 2008, 11:47 PM~11937116
> *Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views
> 
> 
> ...


whats up twotonz nice pic my trunk still has her markings on it


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Oct 22 2008, 01:54 PM~11941162
> *whats up twotons nice pic my trunk still has her markings on it
> *


:0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 21 2008, 11:47 PM~11937116
> *Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views
> 
> 
> ...



LOOK AT THE SHITTER ON THAT CRITTER :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 22 2008, 01:47 AM~11937116
> *Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views
> 
> 
> ...


THIS RIGHT HERE IS A "RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE" FOR ME. 
SHE IS A CUTIE WITH A NICE BOOTY. I LIKE THIS ONE RIGHT HERE.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Good shots twotonz... I always enjoy your work bro!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 22 2008, 01:47 AM~11937116
> *Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views
> 
> 
> ...


You did it yourself by postig bad ass pics Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Oct 22 2008, 03:12 AM~11937600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she will be out at more show and magazine in the near future  


> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Oct 22 2008, 03:48 PM~11943674
> *You did it yourself by postig bad ass pics Homie!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :no: If i didnt have people watching my topic i wouldnt be posting


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 21 2008, 10:47 PM~11937116
> *Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views
> 
> 
> ...


*Thank you Twotonz for posting all your nice pctures. Specially the ones of the fine ass models!!!!!!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Oct 22 2008, 05:33 PM~11944911
> *Thank you Twotonz for posting all your nice pctures. Specially the ones of the fine ass models!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem Richie....see you at the Traffic car show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 21 2008, 10:47 PM~11937116
> *Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views
> 
> 
> ...


TONZ...I WANT YOUR JOB HOMIE, CAN I HELP???.....I'LL CARRY THE CAMERA!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

GOOD PICS HOMIE


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: TWOTONZ


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]



:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the victim is my homeboys lil brother    









Three men attack, stab man
By VICTOR A. PATTON
[email protected]
LIVINGSTON -- A 19-year-old man is recovering after he was stabbed up to 12 times early Monday morning, according to Livingston police.

Police said the victim isn't believed to be a member of a gang, and the stabbing appears to be a random attack by strangers.

The stabbing happened shortly after 1 a.m. on the Main Street Highway 99 overpass, according to Livingston police Lt. Chris Soria. Soria said the victim, a Livingston resident, was walking north on Main Street when a group of men passed in an unidentified car.

Soria said the car stopped, and the victim thought the people who yelled at him were friends. After the three men got out of the car, however, Soria said they chased the victim and stabbed him between 10 and 12 times.

The victim was hit in the head at least once with a baseball bat, Soria said. The men left him wounded on the bridge. The victim called his brother from a cell phone, who alerted police. 

At least one of the victim's lungs was punctured during the attack, Soria said. He was taken by ambulance to a hospital in Stanislaus County. 

Despite the number of stab wounds and viciousness of the attack, Soria said the victim is in stable condition and expected to recover. "He's going to be all right, from my understanding," Soria said.

Investigators provided few details Monday about the description of the attackers, saying they are still talking to the victim. Still, Soria revealed the perpetrators did yell gang slurs at the victim, so they could be members of a criminal street gang.

Although random gang attacks aren't new in Livingston, Soria said Monday's stabbing was the first to happen recently. "We haven't had anything this bad in a while," Soria said.

Livingston police are asking anyone with information about the incident to call Detective Patrick Geary at (209) 394-7916.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 28 2008, 06:39 PM~11999441
> *the victim is my homeboys lil brother
> Three men attack, stab man
> By VICTOR A. PATTON
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: THAT SUCKS, HOPE HE GETS BETTER SOON


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Oct 29 2008, 07:34 AM~12004443
> *:nosad:  :nosad: THAT SUCKS, HOPE HE GETS BETTER SOON
> *


X2


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

x3


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: WASSUP TWOTONZ....BIG RASTA SHOWING YOU SOME LOVE ALWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Can't wait to meet you guys (and your models) at the TRAFFIC show November 9th. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks guys....and yeah all you SoCal folks be sure to stop by my booth and say whats up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some random as picture i just took


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good shit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2008, 07:19 PM~12010909
> *thanks guys....and yeah all you SoCal folks be sure to stop by my booth and say whats up
> *


ISLANDERS CAR CLUB will be there, safe trip comin down my brotha, much luv from the ISLANDERS family


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Nov 5 2008, 09:16 PM~12076899
> *ISLANDERS CAR CLUB will be there, safe trip comin down my brotha, much luv from the ISLANDERS family
> *


thanks homie...ill see you outtheir


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

WHAT UP 2 TONELADAS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

nothing much _*ceresa sesenta y cuatro*_


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

What up Twotonzzz, you still have any t-shirts for sale??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Nov 5 2008, 10:45 PM~12077836
> *What up Twotonzzz, you still have any t-shirts for sale??
> *


PM sent


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HOW IT GOES...MR. 2TONZ!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

perty good Jojo...just getting ready for the Traffic show


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 5 2008, 09:58 PM~12076643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 5 2008, 11:22 PM~12078048
> *
> *


see you outtheir Jesse


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2008, 12:30 AM~12078093
> *see you outtheir Jesse
> *


MIGHT NOT MAKE IT BROTHA DOING ANOTHER MUSIC VIDEO  BUT HIT ME UP MAYBE WE CAN MEET UP OR PASS BY GET SOME SHOTS GONNA BE BY MY HOUSE


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2008, 05:21 PM~12040869
> *some random as picture i just took
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 5 2008, 11:31 PM~12078098
> *MIGHT NOT MAKE IT BROTHA DOING ANOTHER MUSIC VIDEO   BUT HIT ME UP MAYBE WE CAN MEET UP OR PASS BY GET SOME SHOTS GONNA BE BY MY HOUSE
> *


cool man...ill give you a call when i leave the show


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey homie Two Tonz, Ive been watching ur flickas throughout Lay It Low and I gotta say, u got some real talent homie. I know u dont know me but just wanted to let u know that.


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey homie, any plans in commin to New York someday? So you can take some flickas of da NY lowrider life. Not many of us but we still go hard. Jus think about it ese. Alratoz


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2006, 11:02 PM~6153755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2006, 10:40 PM~6168865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

El Peak 64 thanks alot for the props homie, I really do appreciate it.

I definetly want to expand my coverage. So far ive been staying up in NorCal but this year i started going to SoCal. Im planning on going to Arizona, Texas, KC and Portland (god willing) next year. And i have definelty thought about Chicago, Miami and NY....but I dont think I will be going their next year....but its definetly in the back of my head. If i do start making plans to hit up NY ill hit you up


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Orrale


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2008, 07:46 PM~12084968
> *El Peak 64 thanks alot for the props homie, I really do appreciate it.
> 
> I definetly want to expand my coverage.  So far ive been staying up in NorCal but this year i started going to SoCal.  Im planning on going to Arizona, Texas, KC and Portland (god willing) next year.  And i have definelty thought about Chicago, Miami and NY....but I dont think I will be going their next year....but its definetly in the back of my head.  If i do start making plans to hit up NY ill hit you up
> *



dammm i wish i can be out there on sat to chill ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 6 2008, 09:23 PM~12086521
> *dammm i wish i can be out there on sat to chill ...
> *


ill make sure to send you some pictures....and thanks again for your help homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2008, 09:46 PM~12084968
> *El Peak 64 thanks alot for the props homie, I really do appreciate it.
> 
> I definetly want to expand my coverage.  So far ive been staying up in NorCal but this year i started going to SoCal.  Im planning on going to Arizona, Texas, KC and Portland (god willing) next year.  And i have definelty thought about Chicago, Miami and NY....but I dont think I will be going their next year....but its definetly in the back of my head.  If i do start making plans to hit up NY ill hit you up
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

almost done loading the toaster up for the Traffic show


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 8 2008, 12:10 AM~12096439
> *almost done loading the toaster up for the Traffic show
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

whats up TWOTONZ how you doing homie? are you going to be at the Street Low Show & do you have any shirts left


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 7 2008, 11:16 PM~12096949
> *whats up TWOTONZ how you doing homie? are you going to be at the Street Low Show & do you have any shirts left
> *


No im not going to the SLM show and yes i do have a few shirts left...im going to be selling them at the Traffic show this weekend....let me know what size you want and ill set one aside for you


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TWOTONZ WUS CRACKIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Nov 7 2008, 11:58 PM~12097167
> *TWOTONZ WUS CRACKIN HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


wat up man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

got the alram to go off at 3:50am and im just getting to bed.....im going to be tweeking on Starbucks and Rockstar tomorow


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

Twotonz , I'm not dick riding at all , but I've been admiring your work for awhile and I myself am interested in photography and don't know where to begin. I'm down with shooting cars and car shows and all , but I also would like to get into shooting architecture and random people to catch their essence if you know what I mean. If you could tell me a good way to get started on this route it would be much appreciated. I also draft , sketch , paint , and airbrush. I dig all types of art form , but I've yet to conquer photography. So if you could point me in the right direction it would be really cool.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Nov 8 2008, 02:32 AM~12097429
> *Twotonz , I'm not dick riding at all , but I've been admiring your work for awhile and I myself am interested in photography and don't know where to begin. I'm down with shooting cars and car shows and all , but I also would like to get into shooting architecture and random people to catch their essence if you know what I mean. If you could tell me a good way to get started on this route it would be much appreciated. I also draft , sketch , paint , and airbrush. I dig all types of art form , but I've yet to conquer photography. So if you could point me in the right direction it would be really cool.
> *


when i started bro....i didnt know anything about photography (even now I feel im at a very amature status)....i wish i could tell you what book to read or what web site to go to, to learn how to shoot but i never did that myself.....i did it by actually going out and shooting. I would suggest buying yourself a lil started SLR camera like a Canon XS and start shooting. If you need help improving you can always hit me and i can give you advise as needed.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

alright im off to the SoCal....see you homies outtheir


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 8 2008, 08:20 AM~12097485
> *when i started bro....i didnt know anything about photography (even now I feel im at a very amature status)....i wish i could tell you what book to read or what web site to go to, to learn how to shoot but i never did that myself.....i did it by actually going out and shooting.  I would suggest buying yourself a lil started SLR camera like a Canon XS and start shooting.  If you need help improving you can always hit me and i can give you advise as needed.
> *


Good looking out.


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 8 2008, 05:21 AM~12097487
> *alright im off to the SoCal....see you homies outtheir
> *


Nice to finally meet you. It was great talking to you on Sunday and thanks for the gatorade :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Nov 8 2008, 10:57 PM~12103107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here homie and no problem


----------



## LowRider Mike (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## ILL PHIL 64 (Mar 17, 2007)

what`s up twotons? just want 2 say thanks 4 letting me & wife shower at our motel room.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILL PHIL 64_@Nov 10 2008, 09:46 PM~12120844
> *what`s up twotons? just want 2 say thanks 4 letting me & wife shower at our motel room.
> *


no problem Phil


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Where's the weekend pics


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up TWOTONZ.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Is that a new flavor of Gatorade.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 10 2008, 10:21 PM~12121282
> *Where's the weekend pics
> *


still in my camera


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 10 2008, 10:25 PM~12121330
> *Is that a new flavor of Gatorade.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2008, 10:45 PM~12121512
> *still in my camera
> *


come on twotonz, at least the group pic :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2008, 10:53 PM~12121582
> *come on twotonz, at least the group pic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol....i just got my camera so im going to start uploading my pic to my pc right now


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2008, 11:00 PM~12121619
> *lol....i just got my camera so im going to start uploading my pic to my pc right now
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here is the LIL photographer picture








Me, BigMike, JaeBueno, Toro and Carlos


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2008, 07:46 PM~12084968
> *El Peak 64 thanks alot for the props homie, I really do appreciate it.
> 
> I definetly want to expand my coverage.  So far ive been staying up in NorCal but this year i started going to SoCal.  Im planning on going to Arizona, Texas, KC and Portland (god willing) next year.  And i have definelty thought about Chicago, Miami and NY....but I dont think I will be going their next year....but its definetly in the back of my head.  If i do start making plans to hit up NY ill hit you up
> *



:0 Let me know when you plan to roll thru AZ homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at Bowtie Connections aka Heaven


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 10 2008, 11:54 PM~12121827
> *:0 Let me know when you plan to roll thru AZ homie..  :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 07:05 PM~12121856
> *at Bowtie Connections aka Heaven
> 
> 
> ...



Any more pictures of heaven?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Nov 11 2008, 12:09 AM~12121871
> *Any more pictures of heaven?
> *


whats up homie...got your shirt yet? Ill post more up tomorow of Heaven


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 01:05 AM~12121856
> *at Bowtie Connections aka Heaven
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 07:13 PM~12121885
> *whats up homie...got your shirt yet?  Ill post more up tomorow of Heaven
> *


I'll let you know when it arrives...........


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

on site stripping at the Traffic Car Show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Big Mike


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Nov 11 2008, 12:14 AM~12121890
> *I'll let you know when it arrives...........
> *


 :thumbsup: 

here is the other Heaven i went to that day aka Danny D's shop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I kind of feel like i made it to the Lowrider Hall of Fame when Danny D threw my sticker in between all those great ones


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

OldSchool Art with a real handy tool box









thanks for the cheeseburgers UCE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Pauly didnt even charge her for that picture...what a nice guy


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 01:26 AM~12121918
> *Pauly didnt even charge her for that picture...what a nice guy
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BROTHA GLAD TO SEE YOU MADE IT HOME OK, THOSE APPLE GATORADES CAN BE TOUGH ON ANYBODY DRINKING AS MANY AS YOU DID... :0 

OH YEA DIGGIN THE PIC (FREEBEES ONCE IN AWHILE) THANKS.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 11 2008, 12:38 AM~12121940
> *WHAT UP BROTHA GLAD TO SEE YOU MADE IT HOME OK, THOSE APPLE GATORADES CAN  BE TOUGH ON ANYBODY DRINKING AS MANY AS YOU DID... :0
> 
> OH YEA DIGGIN THE PIC (FREEBEES ONCE IN AWHILE) THANKS.....
> *


They hit me for lil bit...but once i took a stroll around the show i like new again  

good seeing you at show


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

WHERE MY T-SHIRT??????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 01:05 AM~12121856
> *at Bowtie Connections aka Heaven
> 
> 
> ...


YES IT IS! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 12:24 AM~12121912
> *OldSchool Art with a real handy tool box
> 
> 
> ...


x2 

thanks for the pics twotonz :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 01:05 AM~12121856
> *at Bowtie Connections aka Heaven
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sup Tonz!

good finally meeting you last weekend. 

thanks for the calendar and keep in touch.

next time you're down we gotta set something up.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 01:05 AM~12121856
> *at Bowtie Connections aka Heaven
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 02:05 AM~12121856
> *at Bowtie Connections aka Heaven
> 
> 
> ...


mannnnnnnn i just got a boner like it was my first time ever gettin one good shit tonz


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 01:05 AM~12121856
> *at Bowtie Connections aka Heaven
> 
> 
> ...



*OMG* :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:   :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65+Nov 11 2008, 02:21 AM~12122057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem BigMike


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64+Nov 11 2008, 09:09 AM~12123616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)

Nice Pics Homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks outlaw


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

lol...thanks Jae


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 12:42 AM~12121789
> *here is the LIL photographer picture
> 
> 
> ...


good pics as always.


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 26 2007, 05:21 PM~7984362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good pic.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Oldtimer_@Nov 11 2008, 09:17 PM~12131634
> *Thats a good pic.
> *


thanks  that was taken at the cementary the day of Lil Eddies Funeral


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 10:37 PM~12131859
> *thanks   that was taken at the cementary the day of Lil Eddies Funeral
> *


yeah i was there,rip lil eddie :angel: what up 2 tonz?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 11 2008, 09:39 PM~12131883
> *yeah i was there,rip lil eddie :angel: what up 2 tonz?
> *


sup Trino? how was your trip home?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

wassup tonz?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 01:05 AM~12121856
> *at Bowtie Connections aka Heaven
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice to meet you on Sunday, glad you made it back safe!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 11 2008, 09:43 PM~12131929
> *wassup tonz?
> *


sup D....im just here resizing a few pics from the Traffic show to post up


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 10:41 PM~12131904
> *sup Trino? how was your trip home?
> *


LONG BUT IT WAS WORTH IT ,THANKS FOR THE HOTEL BRO,GOOD LOOKING OUT AND THE CORONAS WERNT BAD AT 6AM EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 11 2008, 09:45 PM~12131948
> *Nice to meet you on Sunday, glad you made it back safe!!!!
> *


nice meeting you and some of your fellow club members and thanks...it was a long trip and i ended up seeing a horrible crash in Bakersfield (hope they made it  )....seeing something like that makes you realize how dangerous these long trips can be


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 10:49 PM~12131997
> *nice meeting you and some of your fellow club members and thanks...it was a long trip and i ended up seeing a horrible crash in Bakersfield (hope they made it   )....seeing something like that makes you realize how dangerous these long trips can be
> *


Thank God for travaling mercies.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

UCE in the house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Los Angeles had a bad ass 58 line up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

shoot for Impalas Magazine at Bowtie Connection


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill have more tomorow


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 11:44 PM~12132513
> *shoot for Impalas Magazine at Bowtie Connection
> 
> 
> ...



dammmmm.... :0 

:cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 11 2008, 11:10 PM~12132707
> *dammmmm.... :0
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


got myself a new assistant


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 12:20 AM~12132776
> *got myself a new assistant
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT'S MY HOMIE FUZZ (SAL).....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 11 2008, 11:27 PM~12132825
> *THAT'S MY HOMIE FUZZ (SAL).....
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ok....last one for tonight


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

got anymore of the 58 rag and also ---did you take any of V max's 59 at the super show if so can you pm them to me bro?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 12:44 AM~12132513
> *shoot for Impalas Magazine at Bowtie Connection
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  

awesome pics Dos Toneladas....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice pics man


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 12:54 AM~12132934
> *ok....last one for tonight
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

TWO TONS
GREAT MEETING YOU @ THE UPLAND SHOW...  

LB


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 11:18 PM~12132286
> *UCE in the house
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Twotonz for this bad a$$ pic, Bro. Keep up the good work and stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

q vo homie glad u made it home safe n thanks for the coronas :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 12:54 AM~12132934
> *ok....last one for tonight
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 12:20 AM~12132776
> *got myself a new assistant
> 
> 
> ...


heres the pic he sent me... :cheesy:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 12 2008, 12:06 AM~12132971
> *got anymore of the 58 rag and also ---did you take any of V max's 59 at the super show if so can you pm them to me bro?
> *


let me look and see what i got


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 12 2008, 02:07 AM~12133231
> *:biggrin:
> 
> awesome pics Dos Toneladas....
> *


thanks Jess


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 08:23 PM~12139721
> *thanks Jess
> *


  lets go get pizzaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Nov 12 2008, 05:44 AM~12133518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

What's up TWOTONZ?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Nov 12 2008, 04:23 PM~12138376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie. Nice feature in Impalas Magazine


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 11:20 PM~12132776
> *got myself a new assistant
> 
> 
> ...


NEED ANOTHER ONE??? :biggrin: :biggrin: WAT UP TONZ!!! :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 12 2008, 07:33 PM~12140434
> *NEED ANOTHER ONE??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  WAT UP TONZ!!! :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what up man


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 08:20 PM~12132776
> *got myself a new assistant
> 
> 
> ...


great photos twotonz!!!  :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 12 2008, 09:40 PM~12141983
> *great photos twotonz!!!    :worship:
> *


thanks low1


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 12 2008, 10:14 PM~12142335
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up Bean? havent seen you since San Bernardino...when you coming back to Cali homie?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 12:54 AM~12132934
> *ok....last one for tonight
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SHE'S FINE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Nov 12 2008, 10:25 PM~12142466
> *DAMN SHE'S FINE!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

made it to the *209*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 12 2008, 10:29 PM~12142504
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: TWOTONZ
> *


sup Vic? You going to SLM on Sunday?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

209 WELL THEN KEEP THOSE PICS COMING..... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

alright ED....here are a few more pix i took at Bowtie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the 57 rag


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

at 2am Monday with only 1 1/2 hour of sleep all weekend; I was burnt for 2 days. Now, I am ready to do it again this weekend :biggrin: .


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 11:31 PM~12142521
> *sup Vic?  You going to SLM on Sunday?
> *


10/4 with the club and Trino, and along with TRAFFIC cc.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Me working....thanks for the flick Fuzz


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Stay  , bro.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 12 2008, 10:37 PM~12142578
> *10/4 with the club and Trino, and along with TRAFFIC cc.
> *


you guys leaving Sunday morning right? I think im going to go and tag alog with you guys


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 11:41 PM~12142609
> *you guys leaving Sunday morning right?  I think im going to go and tag alog with you guys
> *


  I think we are, I will know for sure on Friday when I hook-up with Trino at his house.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 13 2008, 01:37 AM~12142582
> *Me working....thanks for the flick Fuzz
> 
> 
> ...



you work so hard to keep us happy :biggrin: :biggrin: 

you da man :thumbsup: 

i wish i worked this hard....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 12 2008, 10:44 PM~12142638
> * I think we are, I will know for sure on Friday when I hook-up with Trino at his house.
> *


Im shooting a wedding Saturday....so if it s Sunday morning ill head out with you guys but if its Saturday night then ill see you guys outtheir UCE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Nov 12 2008, 10:45 PM~12142644
> *you work so hard to keep us happy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> you da man :thumbsup:
> ...


its a tuff job but someones got to do it


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 11:46 PM~12142651
> *Im shooting a wedding Saturday....so if it s Sunday morning ill head out with you guys but if its Saturday night then ill see you guys outtheir UCE
> *


I am pretty sure we are leaving Sunday morning.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 12 2008, 10:54 PM~12142717
> *:wave:
> *


sup Joe? how you feeling homie


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 10:55 PM~12142719
> *sup Joe? how you feeling homie
> *


Just chilling with my vicodin


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 12 2008, 10:58 PM~12142743
> *Just chilling with my vicodin
> *


traded the red and whites for the Vic's


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 10:59 PM~12142750
> *traded the red and whites for the Vic's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 13 2008, 12:02 AM~12142779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's sicc


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Nov 12 2008, 11:05 PM~12142803
> *that's sicc
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 13 2008, 12:02 AM~12142779
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: dammmm i missed out ..fuk work ... :angry:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 07:30 PM~12139793
> *so you like them Milk Bubbles Huey?
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 12:54 AM~12132934
> *ok....last one for tonight
> 
> 
> ...


 VERY NICE PICS!!!! IT WAS REALLY NICE TO MEET YOU THIS WEKEND. SEE YOU SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Nov 12 2008, 11:20 PM~12142908
> *VERY NICE PICS!!!! IT WAS REALLY NICE TO MEET YOU THIS WEKEND. SEE YOU SOON :biggrin:
> *


nice meeting you too UCE and see you in the near future


----------



## Family4 (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 11:32 PM~12142539
> *anybody from NorCal remember this one?
> 
> 
> ...


tito's blvd 60


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 11:54 PM~12132934
> *ok....last one for tonight
> 
> 
> ...


wow :wow: nice pic. any more of her, you should bring her in my car


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

you guys already back home? no problem and thank you for the help   

no problem homie but I did not get my shirt :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 13 2008, 09:02 AM~12144436
> *you guys already back home? no problem and thank you for the help
> 
> no problem homie but I did not get my shirt  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 13 2008, 12:02 AM~12142779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 11:33 PM~12142547
> *the 57 rag
> 
> 
> ...



bad as ride!


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

WUT UP TWO-TONS
REAL NICE PICTURES YOU GOT HERE
YOU'RE A PRO!
*THANKS FOR SHARING!!!!*


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 11 2008, 06:53 AM~11313300
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2008, 09:35 AM~11782633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


don't you mean TT tha back instead of the top :0


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 12:05 AM~12121856
> *at Bowtie Connections aka Heaven
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET!!


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 11:44 PM~12132513
> *shoot for Impalas Magazine at Bowtie Connection
> 
> 
> ...


man , awesome shot, and she is beautiful.......WOMANS BODY.......MOST BEAUTIFUL THING ON EARTH, ............most of them anywayz... CHECK THESE LINKS OUT BRO< FROM OZ http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=22971...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and a big shout out from Australia

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435474
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 13 2008, 12:36 AM~12143182
> *wow :wow: nice pic. any more of her, you should bring her in my car
> *


witch one is your car?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER+Nov 13 2008, 09:48 AM~12145337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aceite+Nov 13 2008, 12:35 PM~12147005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Nov 13 2008, 06:48 PM~12150507
> *man , awesome shot, and she is beautiful.......WOMANS BODY.......MOST BEAUTIFUL THING ON EARTH, ............most of them anywayz...    CHECK THESE LINKS OUT BRO< FROM OZ  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=22971...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and a big shout out from Australia
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=435474
> ...


right on man...keeping it low deep south


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2008, 11:02 PM~12142779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 13 2008, 07:38 PM~12151105
> *witch one is your car?
> *


not done yet but it was the tan lincoln towncar a few years back


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

tring out something a lil different....let me know what you guys think


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2008, 12:11 AM~12153521
> *tring out something a lil different....let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


YOU THE MAN


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 13 2008, 11:11 PM~12153521
> *tring out something a lil different....let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2008, 12:11 AM~12153521
> *tring out something a lil different....let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2008, 12:11 AM~12153521
> *tring out something a lil different....let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...



thats tight!!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 14 2008, 01:11 AM~12153781
> *thats tight!!
> 
> 
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2008, 12:11 AM~12153521
> *tring out something a lil different....let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


thats the shit............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

great pics tonz. it would be a honor to have you takes pics of my car someday.


----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

great pix man  :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Nov 13 2008, 11:17 PM~12153566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf+Nov 14 2008, 05:07 AM~12154180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Best pics on Layitlow. :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 13 2008, 11:11 PM~12153521
> *tring out something a lil different....let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD ASS Twotonz!!!!!!!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2008, 12:11 AM~12153521
> *tring out something a lil different....let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...


U DOIN 2 TONZ MUCH :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Nov 14 2008, 06:30 PM~12160622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2008, 10:11 AM~12164786
> *thanks Ted
> 
> thanks homie
> ...


Nice pics TWOTONZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Nov 15 2008, 10:14 AM~12164799
> *Nice pics TWOTONZ  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


_gracias_ homie


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Good looking out TWOTONZ :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 16 2008, 11:27 PM~12177474
> *Good looking out TWOTONZ :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

Good seeing you Twotons


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 16 2008, 12:20 AM~12169564
> *gracias homie
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what up twotonz nice talking to you yesterday/made it home alright thanks to u and kutty and aztecas i followed them trino was still on stage collecting all his trophys.. i had to bounce it was getting late..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+Nov 16 2008, 10:27 PM~12177474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good seeing you guys at the show Richie and Ralph


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@Nov 17 2008, 09:35 AM~12179761
> *Good seeing you Twotons
> *


same here Tommy and thank for striking a pose infront of my camera :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

q vo cabron glad u made it home safe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Nov 17 2008, 10:03 AM~12180048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you were going to come in here with that :angry: 

Last night when the cowboys were down i was wishing i had your number.....so i could make your long trip home seem longer :cheesy: 

but dayum, you guys got the W and we got a tie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 17 2008, 12:12 PM~12181230
> *q vo cabron glad u made it home safe
> *


what up man? how was the after party you went to??? did you go home broke? :biggrin: 

I got some good pictures for you but im at work right now....so ill post them up when i get home


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

what's up twotonz thanks for the shirts


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 17 2008, 01:03 PM~12181697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for everything Mark. Good to have you guys up here in NorCal. Hope you guys had fun....too bad i didnt really get a chance to hang with you guys


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Nov 17 2008, 05:55 PM~12184621
> *:wave:
> *


sup Cisco


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 17 2008, 02:03 PM~12181697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some pics i did for some baby showers invitations on Friday

colored









black and white


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the Latin Styles Turkey Drive on Saturday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from an Assyrian wedding i did this Saturday

these dudes were dropping some sick ass beats


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the whole party was getting down


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2008, 11:03 PM~12187483
> *some pics i did for some baby showers invitations on Friday
> 
> colored
> ...


NICE PIC'S BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at the church


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Whats up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 17 2008, 10:15 PM~12187596
> *NICE PIC'S BRO  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Angelo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 17 2008, 10:16 PM~12187608
> *Whats up
> *


feeling better Joe?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2008, 11:16 PM~12187604
> *at the church
> 
> 
> ...


WOW !!! ANOTHER NICE SHOT :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

QUE BONITAS FOTOS....


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2008, 10:19 PM~12187630
> *feeling better Joe?
> *


I have good & bad days but I'm getting better thanks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Nov 17 2008, 10:19 PM~12187632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_gracias_ homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 17 2008, 10:20 PM~12187654
> *I have good & bad days but I'm getting better thanks
> *


your Joe....so you should be good in no time


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2008, 10:24 PM~12187697
> *your Joe....so you should be good in no time
> *


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 17 2008, 11:27 PM~12187723
> *
> *


WE MISS U JOE ,ILL STOP BY ON WENDSDAY FOR SURE ,TRINO


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 17 2008, 10:55 PM~12187954
> *WE MISS U JOE ,ILL STOP BY ON WENDSDAY FOR SURE ,TRINO
> *


Thanks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Pics from the SLM show on Sunday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

Daaaaaayam, I remember her from when I came down for the Fresno Show back in May...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

once again tonz....................firme pics :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2008, 01:17 PM~12181285
> *what up man? how was the after party you went to???  did you go home broke?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*FIRME FLICKZ HOMIE...*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:wave: WAZ UP TWOTONZ


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> > Love this Pic...Proud to have Done this Monkey!!!TTT....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

damn how did i forget this awsome topic


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2008, 01:32 AM~12188416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Real Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84+Nov 18 2008, 01:07 AM~12188481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Nov 18 2008, 11:00 AM~12191244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good seeing you at the show....ill give you a call in a few


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Nov 18 2008, 05:52 PM~12195283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

NICE PICS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 18 2008, 08:30 PM~12196914
> *NICE PICS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie...ill have more pics from the SLM show in a few


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ralph's super clean 66 named "Simple Six"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

UCE in the house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

sup with them red shirts twotonz?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Boogie and Mark









Boogies Cutless


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Richie









I think Richie and Kutty pushed that dude out of the way


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Socios


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Untouchables


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Friscos Finest


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Anthony with his 59 rag


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some clean ass bombs at the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Aztecas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Miss Mac


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Vanessa aka Chicanita


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2008, 11:48 PM~12198254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW didnt see her busy working  great pics as always


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 10:04 PM~11799193
> *ok last one   she will be at the Super Show with me
> 
> 
> ...


great pic. any more of her :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Nov 18 2008, 11:14 PM~12198401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a lot more....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2008, 10:57 PM~12198315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 NICE PIC BRO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 19 2008, 05:53 PM~12198287
> *Untouchables
> 
> 
> ...


Fresh pic , and top ride.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2008, 09:05 PM~12196609
> *nice work  *


You Work is pretty top Knotch too.. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Socios


























[/quote]



thanks 4 da picks


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2008, 08:01 PM~12196556
> *what up Sean....hows tha caddy?
> *


Good.... worked on it last night..... getting it ready for friday night


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanaks CadiRolo, Charrua, Dreamwork Customs and El raider


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Nov 19 2008, 10:15 AM~12201126
> *Good.... worked on it last night..... getting it ready for friday night
> *


right on man....car looked bad ass in Vegas


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2008, 11:48 PM~12198254
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:around: :around: 
youre a lucky and talented man :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

NICE PICS LIKE ALWAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

sick ass pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

awesome shots! motivates me to start doing photography. I have two cameras, just dont use them too much.


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2008, 11:01 PM~12198344
> *Vanessa aka Chicanita
> 
> 
> ...



_*FIRME FLICKZ AND FIRME HYNA...*_

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2008, 11:00 PM~12198337
> *Miss Mac
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thank you very much andrewlister, 82fleet, elchamuko and FIRME80


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 19 2008, 04:53 PM~12204461
> *awesome shots!  motivates me to start doing photography.  I have two cameras, just dont use them too much.
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2008, 09:01 PM~12196556
> *
> 
> good seeing you at the show....ill give you a call in a few
> *



sounds good, thanks twotonz. By the way love the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 19 2008, 12:00 AM~12198337
> *Miss Mac
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 19 2008, 12:00 AM~12198337
> *Miss Mac
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 19 2008, 12:48 AM~12198254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOTTA HAVE A NAME HOMIE? TIGHT AS PICS HOMIE.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 19 2008, 12:01 AM~12198344
> *Vanessa aka Chicanita
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Nov 19 2008, 07:22 PM~12205902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Doug


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2008, 11:00 PM~12198337
> *Miss Mac
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## raffylong (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 07:05 PM~6144653
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is really hot! Nice grille you got there huh and the body paint.. so cool! Great!







_______________________________
<a href=\'http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/shop_brands/mallory.html\' target=\'_blank\'>Mallory</a> for my Vintage.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

You got a good eye for takin pics, big ups to you homie.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Dame! I just spent my work morning looking @ all these bad ass pixs! Hands down the best pixs on layitlow!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562+Nov 19 2008, 09:49 PM~12207676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks All Out Customs


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Nov 20 2008, 09:10 AM~12210129
> *Dame! I just spent my work morning looking @ all these bad ass pixs! Hands down the best pixs on layitlow!!
> *


 :0 :0 thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some club pics


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

:worship: :worship: TWOTONZ GOT THAT HOT SHIT!!!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Dayumm ...i just went thru all these 217 pages of your pictures bro .....fucking bad ass big dawg !!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Nov 20 2008, 09:23 AM~12210207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 dayum all of them...thanks MM


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 20 2008, 10:18 AM~12210173
> *some club pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave: Don't you have to work in the morning


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 21 2008, 02:16 AM~12218807
> *:wave:  Don't you have to work in the morning
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 20 2008, 10:18 AM~12210173
> *some club pics
> 
> 
> ...


you gota tell me, they spit or swallow??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Nov 21 2008, 07:16 PM~12225560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this dude


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2008, 08:28 PM~12225664
> *sup Tiny
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: this dude
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny hitting switches....props on the feature in the new LRM Danny and Sal


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2008, 08:37 PM~12225725
> *Danny hitting switches....props on the feature in the new LRM Danny and Sal
> 
> 
> ...


That's da shit homie,even getting off the ground.....Kool Pic....Tone....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2008, 08:25 PM~12225634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAAAMMMM SHE'S A CUTIE, WATCH OUT ALEXIA.... SERIO STR8 UP....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKN209+Nov 21 2008, 09:17 PM~12226509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you need to see her in person...so much more beautiful


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2008, 08:37 PM~12225725
> *Danny hitting switches....props on the feature in the new LRM Danny and Sal
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2008, 08:37 PM~12225725
> *Danny hitting switches....props on the feature in the new LRM Danny and Sal
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2008, 02:12 PM~12229888
> *you need to see her in person...so much more beautiful
> *


If you insist! let us know when!
:biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2008, 08:37 PM~12225725
> *Danny hitting switches....props on the feature in the new LRM Danny and Sal
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>











[/quote]
:yes: :yes:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 08:00 PM~6144614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Douk+Nov 25 2008, 05:56 AM~12251911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

hay towtonz have a great DIA DE GRACIAS (thanksgiving)


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

"HAPPY THANKSGIVING", From Brown Persuasion Car Club....


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*Que La pases bien Twotonz en el dia de pavo*


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TWO TONZ


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gordo56+Nov 26 2008, 06:28 PM~12268783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina+Nov 26 2008, 10:27 PM~12271463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


happy thanksgiving fellas


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMMIE


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

HAPPY DIA DEL PAVO TWOTONS THIS ALL THE WAY FROM THE EASTCOAST LOYALTY CAR CLUB NEW JERSEY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+Nov 27 2008, 10:14 AM~12274860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_igualmento_ homie to you and your club


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 27 2008, 06:02 PM~12277524
> *
> *


HOPE YOU HAD A NICE THANKSGIVING


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up Twotonz...


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Twotonz thanks for stopping by it was good kicking it with you


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 27 2008, 01:20 AM~12272873
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING
> *


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2008, 07:37 PM~12225725
> *Danny hitting switches....props on the feature in the new LRM Danny and Sal
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Nov 27 2008, 05:02 PM~12277524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from Saturdays shoot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2008, 11:05 AM~12293277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

great pics


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2008, 02:36 AM~12293245
> *from Saturdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2008, 02:36 AM~12293245
> *from Saturdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...


you're holding out, dude! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=Twotonz,Nov 21 2008, 09:37 PM~12225725]
Danny hitting switches....props on the feature in the new LRM Danny and Sal










:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard+Nov 30 2008, 02:16 AM~12293281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2008, 02:36 AM~12293245
> *from Saturdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...


   :around:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428853



















*ALSO I JUST SPOKE WITH MARK... AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL ALSO BE THERE * 


There will be hop with cash prizes!! Hop to start at 7pm!!! Come on out and enjoy the day in the East Bay!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 30 2008, 01:20 PM~12294855
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428853
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2008, 05:05 AM~12293277
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2008, 07:53 PM~12298132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


photoshoot locations was at:
Two Brothers Window Tinting
2345 W. Yosemite Ave
Manteca, CA 95337
(209) 824-TINT
(8468)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 1 2008, 03:01 AM~12300121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 1 2008, 03:28 AM~12300151
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2008, 07:53 PM~12298132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell ya Homie, good look'n pic...Keep up the good work....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Dec 1 2008, 02:28 AM~12300151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_gracias_ homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]


[








[/quote]













:biggrin: 


bad ass pics homie


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2008, 08:53 PM~12298132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Are you still coming out this way to do that Shoot? :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Whats up Twotonz... Those are some bad ass pictures! I have another ride thats done now.. and I'm still working on my 48! Hit me back.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 2 2008, 03:58 PM~12315768
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Are you still coming out this way to do that Shoot? :biggrin:
> *


naw man...but give me a call or ill give you a call so we can meet up somewhere


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 48cruzer_@Dec 2 2008, 06:12 PM~12317119
> *  Whats up Twotonz... Those are some bad ass pictures!  I have another ride thats done now..  and I'm still working on my 48! Hit me back.
> *


sup man, how you been? Shot me some pics of the ride


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

love the pics Twotons keep doin what you do homie!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Dec 2 2008, 06:22 PM~12317257
> *love the pics Twotons keep doin what you do homie!!
> *


Thanks D


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Doing good Homie, I just been busy. I send you a PM awhile ago.. I changed my name on here.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 2 2008, 07:15 PM~12317157
> *naw man...but give me a call or ill give you a call so we can meet up somewhere
> *


coool, ill hit you up in the next couple of days. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 








:wave: 








:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2008, 03:36 AM~12293245
> *from Saturdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 3 2008, 06:26 AM~12322072
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



Damn wish I was in the middle of them :yes: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Dec 3 2008, 06:26 AM~12322072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just wish i was about a foot lower


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 3 2008, 06:31 PM~12328223
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i just wish i was about a foot lower
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

messing around with photoshop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sup bro the pics look bad ass


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 4 2008, 01:05 AM~12331975
> *sup bro the pics look bad ass
> *


thanks Eric


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 4 2008, 12:44 AM~12331948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

you lucky dog :worship: :biggrin: 



















:tongue:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 1 2008, 03:01 AM~12300121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  nice


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 4 2008, 01:31 PM~12328223
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i just wish i was about a foot lower
> ...



Hey thats my t-shirt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: on the right


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2008, 07:53 PM~12298132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 5 2008, 12:00 AM~12341889
> *:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> *



x2 Twotonz is the man... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

DAMMIT..... CHAAAOOO!! :cheesy: 
   



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 4 2008, 01:41 AM~12331941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 5 2008, 01:11 AM~12342163
> *x2 Twotonz is the man... :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Dec 4 2008, 09:26 PM~12340599
> *you lucky dog  :worship:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Dec 4 2008, 08:46 AM~12333545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up Charrua


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Dec 4 2008, 11:00 PM~12341889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Scarface


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cherry 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

what a tough job


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

just messing with Flash


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 5 2008, 05:08 PM~12348069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup Frijol?


----------



## BigTay (Nov 22, 2008)

TwoTonz are the shit!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2008, 01:36 PM~12345935
> *Scarface
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2008, 01:37 PM~12345941
> *Cherry 64
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2008, 11:48 PM~12350234
> *sup Frijol?
> *


nada..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2008, 01:37 PM~12345941
> *Cherry 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2008, 02:36 PM~12345935
> *Scarface
> 
> 
> ...



nice shot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTay+Dec 5 2008, 09:12 PM~12350494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Alberto


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Props to TWOTONZ for keeping the nor-cal scene hot. people look forward to the pics from the show without knowing who does all the work. keep up the good work


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Dec 6 2008, 11:35 AM~12353458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Daddy59 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 3 2008, 07:31 PM~12328223
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i just wish i was about a foot lower
> ...


1 foot lower and you could have been a motor boating son of bitch


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

MERRY X-MAS FROM IMPALAS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Daddy59+Dec 6 2008, 04:31 PM~12354934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merry X-Mas to you too homie


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wat up 2tonz....when will you be coming back out to this area homie??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 7 2008, 01:04 AM~12358496
> *Wat up 2tonz....when will you be coming back out to this area homie??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if everything works out i should be back outtheir in January


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sal's 63 from Skanless


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 8 2008, 01:15 AM~12365984
> *Sal's 63 from Skanless
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:40 PM~12246906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic bro


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 8 2008, 01:15 AM~12365984
> *Sal's 63 from Skanless
> 
> 
> ...


dam 2 tonz...get down! :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up Twotonz. Fucking badass work.......


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG+Dec 8 2008, 12:04 AM~12366148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Richie


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

supp 2 toneladas :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 8 2008, 12:15 AM~12365984
> *Sal's 63 from Skanless
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+Dec 8 2008, 09:30 PM~12375212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]



:0 bad ass


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:wave: wat up TwoTonz :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

do you guys remember her from like 2yrs ago?








































well let me introduce you to the new and improved






















tada :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Dec 8 2008, 10:20 PM~12375891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up Mike....how them pics coming out homie


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:06 AM~12376294
> *do you guys remember her from like 2yrs ago?
> 
> 
> ...


MMM MMM MMM LOVELY BRO JUST LOVELY !!!
NOW NOT TO TAKE ANYTHING AWAY FROM THE CUTE FEMALE , BUT
CAN YOU POST SOME MORE PIC'S OF THE CAR ???


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:06 AM~12376294
> *do you guys remember her from like 2yrs ago?
> 
> 
> ...


nice new bumpers :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 8 2008, 11:09 PM~12376314
> *MMM MMM MMM LOVELY BRO JUST LOVELY !!!
> NOW NOT TO TAKE ANYTHING AWAY FROM THE CUTE FEMALE , BUT
> CAN YOU POST SOME MORE PIC'S OF THE CAR ???
> *


what up Angelo? how you been homie....long time. Give me a few and ill pull one up


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:11 AM~12376323
> *what up Angelo?  how you been homie....long time.  Give me a few and ill pull one up
> *


I BEEN REAL GOOD BRO THANKS FOR ASKING . :biggrin: 
HOW YOU & ALL THOSE SEXY MODELS OF YOUR'S DOING ?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 8 2008, 11:14 PM~12376341
> *I BEEN REAL GOOD BRO THANKS FOR ASKING . :biggrin:
> HOW YOU & ALL THOSE SEXY MODELS OF YOUR'S DOING ?
> *


i cant complain brotha  


here you go


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:17 AM~12376359
> *i cant complain brotha
> here you go
> 
> ...


NICE , I LOVE ME A 63 RAG . ANY INTERIOR PIC'S BRO ?
& GLAD TO HEAR YOUR DOING GOOD !!! 
YOU NEED TO HIT ME UP NEXT TIME YOUR DOWN SO 
WE CAN HAVE A FEW CORONA'S BRO . :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 8 2008, 11:25 PM~12376408
> *NICE , I LOVE ME A 63 RAG . ANY INTERIOR PIC'S BRO ?
> & GLAD TO HEAR YOUR DOING GOOD !!!
> YOU NEED TO HIT ME UP NEXT TIME YOUR DOWN SO
> ...


I might be going back down in January....but its not a for sure thing yet

that 63 is Sal's from Skanless....he is on here as Skan91 and he also just got a feature in LRM


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:33 AM~12376448
> *I might be going back down in January....but its not a for sure thing yet
> 
> that 63 is Sal's from Skanless....he is on here as Skan91 and he also just got a feature in LRM
> ...



LET ME KNOW IF YOU MAKE IT DOWN IN JAN , WILL CHILL &
I'LL MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A GOOD TIME . IF YOU COME DOWN 
FOR NEW YEARS EVE HIT ME UP , YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME 
TO COME KICK IT & GET DRUNK FOR NEW YEARS EVE WITH ME 
& THE HOMIE'S :biggrin: 


DUDE HAS A CLEAN RAG , NOTHING LIKE AN ALL BLACK RAG TREY :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:06 AM~12376294
> *do you guys remember her from like 2yrs ago?
> 
> 
> ...


im feelin it before and after


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:17 AM~12376359
> *i cant complain brotha
> here you go
> 
> ...


that all black is off the hook nice shot tonz


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 30 2008, 02:36 AM~12293245
> *from Saturdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...


man if u need help shootin lmk


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:06 AM~12376294
> *do you guys remember her from like 2yrs ago?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2008, 11:21 PM~12187659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shots homie


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 01:06 AM~12376294
> *do you guys remember her from like 2yrs ago?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]





ay bueyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:06 AM~12376294
> *do you guys remember her from like 2yrs ago?
> 
> 
> ...




*PLEASE!* list all modifications :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 01:06 AM~12376294
> *do you guys remember her from like 2yrs ago?
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE HER :biggrin:


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

>


ay bueyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  
[/quote]

we demand nudes! :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> ay bueyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


we demand nudes! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

*TWOTONZ is the man!*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 9 2008, 06:23 PM~12383046
> *TWOTONZ is the man!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:06 AM~12376294
> *do you guys remember her from like 2yrs ago?
> 
> 
> ...


no BUT WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>


ay bueyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  
[/quote]
:yes: :yes: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+Dec 8 2008, 11:48 PM~12376508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Dec 9 2008, 06:13 AM~12377173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 02:06 AM~12376294
> *do you guys remember her from like 2yrs ago?
> 
> 
> ...



I SPEAK FOR EVERYONE WHEN I SAY WE'RE GLAD YOU KEPT IN *TOUCHED*....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80+Dec 9 2008, 02:35 PM~12381318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:06 AM~12376294
> *do you guys remember her from like 2yrs ago?
> 
> 
> ...


   :0 DAMMM ITTTTT! NICE IMPROVEMENTS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 9 2008, 06:23 PM~12383046
> *TWOTONZ is the man!
> *



as soon as he pm me the nudes :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Dec 9 2008, 06:47 PM~12383974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> ay bueyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


:yes: :yes: :worship: :worship:
[/quote]
:0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 9 2008, 08:06 PM~12384921
> *:yes:  :yes:  :worship:  :worship:
> :0  :worship:  :worship:
> *


you guys just missed us


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Do you have any pics of my wagon or the one when i was getting my tatto...?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 9 2008, 08:14 PM~12385045
> *Do you have any pics of my wagon or the one when i was getting my tatto...?
> *


yeah i got it Richie.....im about to take my mom to the Fresno Airport so ill post it tomorow


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/two...fIMG_0295-1.jpg[/img]
[/quote]
Baddass rag


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:17 AM~12376359
> *i cant complain brotha
> here you go
> 
> ...


Baddass rag


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like the cover of a James Bond Movie if he had a 63!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 9 2008, 10:27 PM~12385927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*It's a romantic full moon, when Pedro said, "Hey, mamacita, let's do Weeweechu."

Oh no, not now, let's look at the moon!" said Rosita.

Oh, c'mon baby, let's you and I do Weeweechu. I love you and it's the perfect time," Pedro begged.

"But I wanna just hold your hand and watch the moon." replied Rosita.

Please, corazoncito, just once, do Weeweechu with me."

Rosita looked at Pedro and said, "OK, one time, we'll do Weeweechu."

Pedro grabbed his guitar and they both sang.....

"Weeweechu a Merry Christmas, Weeweechu a Merry Christmas, Weeweechu a Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year."

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!! 


Mr. TWOTONZ*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 07:30 PM~12383804
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 10 2008, 09:54 AM~12388610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AHORA SI TE SALISTE DEL CHON


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> do you guys remember her from like 2yrs ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 8 2008, 11:06 PM~12376294
> *do you guys remember her from like 2yrs ago?
> 
> 
> ...


What's up TwoTonz!!!!!!!!!
*NEW & IMPROVED*  :0 :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:06 AM~12376294
> *do you guys remember her from like 2yrs ago?
> 
> 
> ...


nudes?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64+Dec 9 2008, 09:23 PM~12385883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn+Dec 10 2008, 12:29 PM~12390475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 10 2008, 01:48 PM~12390648
> *AHORA SI TE SALISTE DEL CHON
> *





:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 10 2008, 09:54 AM~12388610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 10 2008, 01:48 PM~12390648
> *AHORA SI TE SALISTE DEL CHON
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 9 2008, 08:38 PM~12384560
> *as soon as he pm me the nudes  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64_@Dec 9 2008, 10:23 PM~12385883
> *Baddass rag
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 9 2008, 08:14 PM~12385045
> *Do you have any pics of my wagon or the one when i was getting my tatto...?
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 11 2008, 12:30 AM~12397816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope you, your family and club members have a good christmas my friend


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 11 2008, 01:30 AM~12397816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

me back in the days next to my old regal :|


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 11 2008, 07:59 PM~12405806
> *me back in the days next to my old regal  :|
> 
> 
> ...


Youngster


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 11 2008, 08:59 PM~12405806
> *me back in the days next to my old regal  :|
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daddy59 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 11 2008, 08:59 PM~12405806
> *me back in the days next to my old regal  :|
> 
> 
> ...


 more pics of 1/2 tons regal


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 11 2008, 12:27 AM~12397377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Back to da top for TWOTONZ and his bad azz pics.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 12 2008, 02:24 AM~12409187
> *Back to da top for TWOTONZ and his bad azz pics.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Dec 11 2008, 08:23 PM~12406078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 11 2008, 08:59 PM~12405806
> *me back in the days next to my old regal  :|
> 
> 
> ...


DAM DOGGY U LOOK ALL YOUNG....

BUT ATLEAST EVERYONE KNOWS U BEEN RIDING FROM DAY 1 OF THE DRIVERS LICENCE!!   RESPECT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:06 AM~12376294
> *do you guys remember her from like 2yrs ago?
> 
> 
> ...



i spanked to her a while back and now it looks like i get to have fun all over again! :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 12 2008, 12:27 PM~12412850
> *DAM DOGGY U LOOK ALL YOUNG....
> 
> BUT ATLEAST EVERYONE KNOWS U BEEN RIDING FROM DAY 1 OF THE DRIVERS LICENCE!!     RESPECT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Mr. Fisheye....currently i dont have a lowride  so i feel a lil out of place


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 12 2008, 12:41 PM~12412996
> *i spanked to her a while back and now it looks like i get to have fun all over again!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 12 2008, 12:58 PM~12413165
> *thanks Mr. Fisheye....currently i dont have a lowride    so i feel a lil out of place
> *


But it's still in the heart


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 12 2008, 01:58 PM~12413165
> *thanks Mr. Fisheye....currently i dont have a lowride    so i feel a lil out of place
> *


thats something i can fix!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    ....

shit bro, i go thru periods with out a lowrider too....from selling um, to building um....i know how u feel homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Dec 12 2008, 01:01 PM~12413197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool...at least in not the only one in that boat :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2008, 10:44 PM~12198235
> *Ralph's super clean 66 named "Simple Six"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> > Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 12 2008, 05:07 PM~12415534
> *Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views
> 
> 
> ...


she's going to be a centerfold model in my calendar and a cover model in Impalas Magazine....so watch out for her


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 18 2008, 11:44 PM~12198235
> *Ralph's super clean 66 named "Simple Six"
> 
> 
> ...


MY BOY RALPH AINT PLAYIN,WATCH OUT 09 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 12 2008, 10:02 PM~12417440
> *MY BOY RALPH AINT PLAYIN,WATCH OUT 09 :thumbsup:
> *


TRUE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 12 2008, 09:56 PM~12417366
> *she's going to be a centerfold model in my calendar and a cover model in Impalas Magazine....so watch out for her
> *


THANKS FOR THE INFO. ILL BE KEEP MY  EYS OPEN


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> > Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Dec 12 2008, 08:56 PM~12417366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
I wish I was the top of that BUMPER KIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:0 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Dec 12 2008, 10:19 PM~12417619
> *:0  :0 I WISH THAT WAS MY CAR :biggrin:
> *


I WISH I WAS THE 5TH WHEEL :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MY TURN I WISH I WAS HER BATHING SUIT.... :biggrin:


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 12 2008, 11:32 PM~12418296
> *MY TURN I WISH I WAS HER BATHING SUIT....  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Dec 12 2008, 09:19 PM~12417619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: a whole lot of wishing going on here.....lol....she is one of the many girls im bringing to the lowrider scene


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

YOU KNOW WHAT I WISH I WAS TWO TONZ.... PERIOD....



:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 

GOT THE BEST JOB HERE


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 12 2008, 11:32 PM~12418296
> *MY TURN I WISH I WAS HER BATHING SUIT....  :biggrin:
> *


1 MORE I WISH I WAS 2TONZ CAMERA :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> *Right in TWOTONZ!!!!!!!!! Thats Mandatory................*
> :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:
> *
> I wish I was the top of that BUMPER KIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 12 2008, 10:51 PM~12418432
> *YOU KNOW WHAT I WISH I WAS TWO TONZ.... PERIOD....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


its ok :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

TWOTONZ U NEED A ASSISTANT ? :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2008, 12:02 AM~12418506
> *its ok  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Dec 12 2008, 11:04 PM~12418511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Joe


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

2TONZ DONT FORGET TO GIVE ME YOUR HOME PHONE # IN MICHOACAN IM GOING TO COME SEE U,I GOT MY TICKETS YESTURDAY 5 OF THEM,THERE WENT MY FLAKED OUT PATTERNED BELLY I WAS DOIN THIS WINTER,CHERRY WAS COMMING OF THE FRAME AGAIN :angry: OH WAIT TAXES ARE COMMING :cheesy:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 13 2008, 12:09 AM~12418539
> *2TONZ DONT FORGET TO GIVE ME YOUR HOME PHONE # IN MICHOACAN IM GOING TO COME SEE U,I GOT MY TICKETS YESTURDAY 5 OF THEM,THERE WENT MY FLAKED OUT PATTERNED BELLY I WAS DOIN THIS WINTER,CHERRY WAS COMMING OF THE FRAME AGAIN :angry: OH WAIT TAXES ARE COMMING  :cheesy:
> *


not for me :angry:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 13 2008, 12:09 AM~12418539
> *2TONZ DONT FORGET TO GIVE ME YOUR HOME PHONE # IN MICHOACAN IM GOING TO COME SEE U,I GOT MY TICKETS YESTURDAY 5 OF THEM,THERE WENT MY FLAKED OUT PATTERNED BELLY I WAS DOIN THIS WINTER,CHERRY WAS COMMING OF THE FRAME AGAIN :angry: OH WAIT TAXES ARE COMMING  :cheesy:
> *


GOD BLESS EARNED INCOME CREDIT


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 13 2008, 12:11 AM~12418546
> *not for me :angry:
> *


THAT SUCKS BRO,MAYBE U HIT THE LOTTO


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Dec 13 2008, 12:11 AM~12418546
> *not for me :angry:
> *


DAMM UNDER THE TABLE JOBS, OR JOBS THAT PAY TOO MUCH,OR NOT WORKING AT ALL :angry:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 13 2008, 12:16 AM~12418565
> *DAMM UNDER THE TABLE JOBS, OR JOBS THAT PAY TOO MUCH,OR NOT WORKING AT ALL :angry:
> *


good guess :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 13 2008, 12:13 AM~12418555
> *THAT SUCKS BRO,MAYBE U HIT THE LOTTO
> *


some day


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 12 2008, 11:09 PM~12418539
> *2TONZ DONT FORGET TO GIVE ME YOUR HOME PHONE # IN MICHOACAN IM GOING TO COME SEE U,I GOT MY TICKETS YESTURDAY 5 OF THEM,THERE WENT MY FLAKED OUT PATTERNED BELLY I WAS DOIN THIS WINTER,CHERRY WAS COMMING OF THE FRAME AGAIN :angry: OH WAIT TAXES ARE COMMING  :cheesy:
> *


for sure....we will knock out a few of these over their


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2008, 12:23 AM~12418606
> *for sure....we will knock out a few of these over their
> 
> 
> ...


BRING ME ONE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 12 2008, 11:26 PM~12418621
> *BRING ME ONE
> *


you got it


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 13 2008, 12:26 AM~12418621
> *BRING ME ONE
> *


THEY GOT CHIPS HERE :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 13 2008, 12:31 AM~12418657
> *THEY GOT CHIPS HERE :biggrin:
> *


THE BROWN CORONA HUEY


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2008, 12:23 AM~12418606
> *for sure....we will knock out a few of these over their
> 
> 
> ...












hey yours looks like mine :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 12 2008, 11:36 PM~12418690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayum....now im thirsty....ill be knocking a few of those down starting on the 18th


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2008, 12:38 AM~12418703
> *dayum....now im thirsty....ill be knocking a few of those down starting on the 18th
> *


SHIT U ALREADY BE 8 DAYS DRUNK BY THE TIME I GET THERE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 12 2008, 11:41 PM~12418714
> *SHIT U ALREADY BE 8 DAYS DRUNK BY THE TIME I GET THERE
> *


im sure it wont be a problem for you to catch up


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2008, 12:46 AM~12418732
> *im sure it wont be a problem for you to catch up
> *


THAT WILL ALREADY BE ON THE PLANE :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 13 2008, 12:53 AM~12418455
> *1 MORE I WISH I WAS 2TONZ CAMERA :biggrin:
> *


I WISH SHE WAS MY GIRL


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> > *Right in TWOTONZ!!!!!!!!! Thats Mandatory................*
> > :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:
> > *
> > I wish I was the top of that BUMPER KIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 19 2008, 01:25 AM~12198454
> *great pic. any more of her :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 I LIKE HER IN THIS PIC BETTER ENJOY HOMIES THANKS TWO TONS FOR THE VIEWING PLEASURE WHERE SHE FROM


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i think im going to have to post up one more unscene picture of her? what do you guys think?


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

DAM I FUCK UP LAST POST I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE MAMACITA EVERYBODY TALKING ABOUT U KNOW WISH ONE WERE SHE FROM IS SHE MEXICAN SHE BAD ASS


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2008, 03:32 PM~12421421
> *i think im going to have to post up one more unscene picture of her? what do you guys think?
> *


ONE ITS NOT ENOUGHT DONT FUCK WITH US LIKE THAT WE WANT MORE DONT KEEP THEM TO UR SELF


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 7 2008, 12:04 AM~11799193
> *ok last one   she will be at the Super Show with me
> 
> 
> ...


IN THIS PIC SHE LOOK GOOD AS HELL


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Oct 7 2008, 12:16 AM~11799270
> *GOOD LAWD SHE'S FINE  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


DAM THATS A GOOD ONE GOOD LAWD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2008, 02:32 PM~12421421
> *i think im going to have to post up one more unscene picture of her? what do you guys think?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## joelsoto2005 (Nov 13, 2008)

luvn da hynass


----------



## SSrhyder (Nov 27, 2007)

She needs to be the host of Living The Lowlife   :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> Vegas here we come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2008, 02:32 PM~12421421
> *i think im going to have to post up one more unscene picture of her? what do you guys think?
> *


yes.yes. I speak for everyone :biggrin:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> > Vegas here we come
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2008, 03:32 PM~12421421
> *i think im going to have to post up one more unscene picture of her? what do you guys think?
> *


Your NOT really asking that question are you? Of course you should!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:  TTMFT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > Vegas here we come
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 15 2008, 05:14 PM~12437057
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> > Vegas here we come
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

sup twotonz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 15 2008, 07:57 PM~12439549
> *sup twotonz!!! :biggrin:
> *



x2 :uh:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 15 2008, 06:57 PM~12439549
> *sup twotonz!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup Freddy...hows everything homie


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 15 2008, 08:03 PM~12439601
> *sup Freddy...hows everything homie
> *


just here bro trying to take a break!! :biggrin:


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Dec 15 2008, 07:05 PM~12439624
> *just here bro trying to take a break!! :biggrin:
> *


take a lil break drinnk a beer and watch some Monday Night Football :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 15 2008, 08:12 PM~12439709
> *take a lil break drinnk a beer and watch some Monday Night Football  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 15 2008, 07:57 PM~12439540
> *:0  :0    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


tremenda chamaca.gorgeous


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

yo TONZ!

i'm still pissed your girl got sick and couldn't make the traffic show! :angry: 

i was lookin' forward to marriage and kids. :biggrin: 


can't remember if you said you were comin' to the new years gig....

have a good one!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 16 2008, 08:42 AM~12444439
> *i was lookin' forward to marriage and kids.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 16 2008, 09:42 AM~12444439
> *yo TONZ!
> 
> i'm still pissed your girl got sick and couldn't make the traffic show!  :angry:
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2008, 02:32 PM~12421421
> *i think im going to have to post up one more unscene picture of her? what do you guys think?
> *




we're waiting :dunno: :werd: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 16 2008, 11:33 AM~12445469
> *we're waiting :dunno:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x82564825689432795902385023809170912+2
:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

q vo 2 tonz like the new business card?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 16 2008, 12:41 PM~12446014
> *q vo 2 tonz like the new business card?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Dec 16 2008, 12:31 PM~12445941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

TwoTonz, what do you think of the Canon Powershot G10 as a beginner camera. Looking to get into some photography with a good camera with customizable settings but won't break my budget. Any opinion is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81+Dec 13 2008, 01:34 PM~12421430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love everything about her


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Dec 15 2008, 11:18 AM~12435077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGH LIFE1+Dec 15 2008, 07:06 PM~12439640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup AverageSizeMike :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn+Dec 16 2008, 10:33 AM~12445469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would recommend going for a basic SLR if you can. If you really get into photography you going to need one.....so might as well get it right of the bat....stick with Canon or Nikkon


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> sorry john...been busy...but its coming
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> i'll be waiting, like a kid on christmas :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 16 2008, 11:08 PM~12452311
> *she's mixed with Mexican, Polish, Israeli, Peruvian and Spanish
> 
> gotta love everything about her
> *




sounds like a tossed salad :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 16 2008, 10:22 PM~12452424
> *i would recommend going for a basic SLR if you can.  If you really get into photography you going to need one.....so might as well get it right of the bat....stick with Canon or Nikkon
> *


any particular models you could reccommend?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 17 2008, 08:24 AM~12453813
> *sounds like a tossed salad :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wassup twotonz...i just wanted to touch bases with you and send some love to you and your family. i hope you have a nice christmas holiday and a nice new years. i'm headed to vegas for christmas, should be nice one. see you soon bro - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

wat part of Mexico? you going too

got family or just on vacation.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 16 2008, 11:16 PM~12452369
> *
> sorry homie....out of my control.  Let me know if you need a photographer for your wedding   ill hook it up.
> 
> *


we'll talk biz when you get back! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 16 2008, 10:16 PM~12452369
> *sup AverageSizeMike  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

wats up TwoTonz! keep posting them badass pics :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im at the Fresno Airport about to take off to Michoacan Mexico. I will be snapping pix like crazy....hope to come back with some good pix for you guys. hope you guys have a Merry Xmas and happy new year.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 17 2008, 07:40 PM~12460436
> *im at the Fresno Airport about to take off to Michoacan Mexico. I will be snapping pix like crazy....hope to come back with some good pix for you guys.  hope you guys have a Merry Xmas and happy new year.
> *


Remember "Just because"


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 17 2008, 08:40 PM~12460436
> *im at the Fresno Airport about to take off to Michoacan Mexico. I will be snapping pix like crazy....hope to come back with some good pix for you guys.  hope you guys have a Merry Xmas and happy new year.
> *


Take care & dont party too much HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 7 2008, 02:04 AM~11799193
> *ok last one   she will be at the Super Show with me
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 17 2008, 08:40 PM~12460436
> *im at the Fresno Airport about to take off to Michoacan Mexico. I will be snapping pix like crazy....hope to come back with some good pix for you guys.  hope you guys have a Merry Xmas and happy new year.
> *


U FORGOT TO GIVE ME YOUR MEXICAN PHONE#


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Dec 18 2008, 09:50 AM~12464907
> *  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 17 2008, 08:40 PM~12460436
> *im at the Fresno Airport about to take off to Michoacan Mexico. I will be snapping pix like crazy....hope to come back with some good pix for you guys.  hope you guys have a Merry Xmas and happy new year.
> *



same to you,be safe


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 17 2008, 08:40 PM~12460436
> *im at the Fresno Airport about to take off to Michoacan Mexico. I will be snapping pix like crazy....hope to come back with some good pix for you guys.  hope you guys have a Merry Xmas and happy new year.
> *



michoacan mexico i lived in apagzingan for like 7 years is nice as hell over there
como Mexico no ay dos.

have fun enjoy the hot ass weather, my sister lives in Acapulco she saids is hot there.


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2008, 02:32 PM~12421421
> *i think im going to have to post up one more unscene picture of her? what do you guys think?
> *


I think the homie Tonz got busy getting ready for his vacation and forgot the pics, luckily I happen to have some that I took



Merry Christmas fellas


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Dec 18 2008, 09:20 PM~12470984
> *I think the homie Tonz got busy getting ready for his vacation and forgot the pics, luckily I happen to have some that I took
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie, Dont get me wrong. I'ved always thought this rucca is fine as hell, but with these first & second picture this vato posted, she just blew me away, serio. Thanx 4 posting homie


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Damn she's fine


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64_@Dec 18 2008, 10:45 PM~12472131
> *Damn she's fine
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> I think the homie Tonz got busy getting ready for his vacation and forgot the pics, luckily I happen to have some that I took
> 
> thankyou and feliz navidad to u.


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Dec 18 2008, 08:20 PM~12470984
> *I think the homie Tonz got busy getting ready for his vacation and forgot the pics, luckily I happen to have some that I took
> 
> 
> ...


*SHE IS FINE AS HELL AND A THICKY!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

is that benny's impala in the 3rd pic?


----------



## MR.DELEGANCE (Oct 30, 2008)

THIS LADY IS FINE BUT I WILL TAKE POINTS OFF FOR THE STRETCH MARKS AND SAGGING BELLY . PLEASE KEEP THE SHIRT ON WITH THE TITS OUT WHILE FUCKING HER :uh:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THANKS TWO-TONZ. THE PICTURES ON THERE CAME OUT REAL NICE. HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS. HOPE YOU HAVE ALOT OF FUN IN MEXICO. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.DELEGANCE_@Dec 19 2008, 06:20 PM~12478927
> *
> THIS LADY IS FINE BUT I WILL TAKE POINTS OFF FOR THE STRETCH MARKS AND SAGGING BELLY . PLEASE KEEP THE SHIRT ON WITH THE TITS OUT WHILE FUCKING HER  :uh:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

MERRY X-MAS TWOTONZ & FAM, FROM THE DELEGATION FAM


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.DELEGANCE_@Dec 19 2008, 06:20 PM~12478927
> *
> THIS LADY IS FINE BUT I WILL TAKE POINTS OFF FOR THE STRETCH MARKS AND SAGGING BELLY . PLEASE KEEP THE SHIRT ON WITH THE TITS OUT WHILE FUCKING HER  :uh:
> *




this could quite possibly be the craziest thing i've ever read on this website.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Dec 22 2008, 06:48 AM~12496594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and your family from PRIDE C.C.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TWOTONZ DON'T PARTY TO MUCH IN MEXICO  SEE YOU NEXT YEAR WHEN YOU COME BACK


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU & YOUR FAMILY!!!! *


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

merry christmas two tonz


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

merry xmas TwoTonz :wave:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

whats up TWOTONZ heres a pic for you


----------



## banks209 (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:17 AM~12376359
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Rollin by the Taco trucks hell yeah that reminds me of old shit here in Modesto!!!TWOTONZ you a savage!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Dec 26 2008, 11:27 AM~12530605
> *whats up TWOTONZ heres a pic for you
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Dec 26 2008, 11:27 AM~12530605
> *whats up TWOTONZ heres a pic for you
> 
> 
> ...


was this taken in oakley? looks like the area my brother lives in. off of cypress.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 18 2008, 08:54 AM~12464938
> *U FORGOT TO GIVE ME YOUR MEXICAN PHONE#
> *


sorry Trino....you can dial my cell number with 001 in front of it to reach me over here


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Dec 18 2008, 08:20 PM~12470984
> *I think the homie Tonz got busy getting ready for his vacation and forgot the pics, luckily I happen to have some that I took
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the save Anthony :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.DELEGANCE_@Dec 19 2008, 05:20 PM~12478927
> *THIS LADY IS FINE BUT I WILL TAKE POINTS OFF FOR THE STRETCH MARKS AND SAGGING BELLY . PLEASE KEEP THE SHIRT ON WITH THE TITS OUT WHILE FUCKING HER  :uh:
> *


where does that put her at? 98 out of 100  

cant see the pic from here but she has a flat stomach and some dangours curves


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 19 2008, 07:27 PM~12479914
> *THANKS TWO-TONZ. THE PICTURES ON THERE CAME OUT REAL NICE. HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS. HOPE YOU HAVE ALOT OF FUN IN MEXICO. :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by banks209_@Dec 27 2008, 11:55 AM~12537191
> *Rollin by the Taco trucks hell yeah that reminds me of old shit here in Modesto!!!TWOTONZ you a savage!!! Keep up the good work!
> *


thats right after we ate some greasy ass burritos at the famous Modesto Taco Trucks.....thanks for the spoting me Sal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 28 2008, 08:33 AM~12543121
> *was this taken in oakley? looks like the area my brother lives in. off of cypress.
> *


yup thats it....thanks for the pic Jerry....im uploading some pics i took from Mex...so give me a few and ill start posting


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I took this picture Dec 18th at my lil cusins XVnera the first day i got here.


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Dec 28 2008, 09:33 AM~12543121
> *was this taken in oakley? looks like the area my brother lives in. off of cypress.
> *


yeah that was at the end of cypress


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

who remembers playing this game in Mexico when they were a kid?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this has basiclly been my Lunch and Dinner since i got here to Mexico...it cost about $2.50 with the beer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a picture of my grandma....Mi abuelita Hermelinda 82yrs


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

WEST SIDE!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the Church that was just build out in my home town of Torrecillas, Michoacan


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

el baile del viejito infront of our church


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

during the Aztec dance....cause around here i got my chucks on my feet, my camera on my right hand and my Caguama of Corono on my left


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

alright fellas i have to go and take a lil stroll around the plaza here in Purepero....hope you guys enjoyed some of those pics I posted....i will be posting more when i get back to the States. Hope everyone had a good Christmas and have a Happy New Year


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Dec 9 2008, 10:27 PM~12385927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: DAMIT!! I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 29 2008, 10:26 AM~12551201
> *the Church that was just build out in my home town of Torrecillas, Michoacan
> 
> 
> ...


  SUP TONZ, NICE PIC


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Dec 29 2008, 10:39 AM~12551313
> * SUP TONZ, NICE PIC
> *


thanks homie :biggrin: ....i got Trinos number thanks to Tommy...im going to give him a call so we can hook up and drink some beers over here :biggrin:


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 29 2008, 11:32 AM~12551244
> *during the Aztec dance....cause around here i got my chucks on my feet, my camera on my right hand and my Caguama of Corono on my left
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro your making me jealous!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Dec 29 2008, 11:16 AM~12551140
> *yeah that was at the end of cypress
> *


Yea that area is nice.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 29 2008, 11:15 AM~12551125
> *yup thats it....thanks for the pic Jerry....im uploading some pics i took from Mex...so give me a few and ill start posting
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 29 2008, 11:20 AM~12551158
> *this has basiclly been my Lunch and Dinner since i got here to Mexico...it cost about $2.50 with the beer
> 
> 
> ...


aww yea, thats what I am talking about... :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

dammm tonz i think i got carpal tunnel right clickin an saving so much :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

what up TONZ! just wanted 2 tell u 2 keep it up> los


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 29 2008, 11:26 AM~12551201
> *the Church that was just build out in my home town of Torrecillas, Michoacan
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 29 2008, 11:26 AM~12551201
> *the Church that was just build out in my home town of Torrecillas, Michoacan
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: puro Michoacan :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP+Dec 29 2008, 12:27 PM~12551978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


de donde eres Max?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 29 2008, 11:32 AM~12551244
> *during the Aztec dance....cause around here i got my chucks on my feet, my camera on my right hand and my Caguama of Corono on my left
> 
> 
> ...





dammmmmmmmmmm I haven't drink one of those in yearssssssssss


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Dec 30 2008, 08:59 AM~12559366
> *:cheesy:
> :cheesy: puro Michoacan :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*FROM:</span>










:biggrin:*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 30 2008, 11:38 AM~12560429
> *dammmmmmmmmmm I haven't drink one of those in yearssssssssss
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 11 2008, 06:53 AM~11313300
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Qvole Tonz itz ur homie El Peak, I wrote 2 u be4. Nah homie, jus to tell u AGAIN q eres un chingon. 4 Realz homie. Also, u know dat flick of ur abuelita, in my opinion it would look fuckin baddass in black & white. Aight homie, & once again dont 4get 2 write down in ur schedule 4 da 09 to visit NY, 4 ur stay, dont worry but u have 2 come to New York. Alratoz


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:wave: HAPPY NEW YRS 2TONZ :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>


[/quote]
  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im back in Cali after a 36hr drive home


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

welcome back bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Jan 2 2009, 07:49 PM~12588758
> *welcome back bro
> *


thanks Anthony


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Dec 12 2008, 11:23 PM~12418606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got something for you Joe :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 2 2009, 09:12 PM~12589011
> *i got something for you Joe  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 2 2009, 08:32 PM~12588594
> *im back in Cali after a 36hr drive home
> *


THAT'S A LONG ROAD TRIP! HOPE U HAD FUN :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 2 2009, 08:32 PM~12588594
> *im back in Cali after a 36hr drive home
> *


hope it was a safe trip back


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Jan 3 2009, 08:19 AM~12592493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was...thanks


im going to have to start transfering pics from laptop to my pc so i can start posting them up


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

WHAT UP TWOTONZ ......GLAD TO HEAR YOU HAD A SAFE TRIP HOME...NOW POST SOME ROAD TRIP PIC'S..... :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 2 2009, 08:32 PM~12588594
> *im back in Cali after a 36hr drive home
> *


KOOL, NICE TO HAVE U BACK ,NOW U KNOW WERE I LIVE IN MICHOACAN ,RITE AFTER U LEFT THE OTHER HORSE GOT THERE AND THE RACE WAS OFF THE HOOK,THE JARIPEO WAS GOOD TOO,WE CANT SAY WE DIDNT HAVE A COLD CORONA IN LA NOPALERA,MICH :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 3 2009, 10:18 AM~12593045
> *WHAT UP TWOTONZ ......GLAD TO HEAR YOU HAD A SAFE TRIP HOME...NOW POST SOME ROAD TRIP PIC'S..... :biggrin:
> *


i thought you were leaving to mexico yesterday?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 3 2009, 10:45 AM~12593161
> *KOOL, NICE TO HAVE U BACK ,NOW U KNOW WERE I LIVE IN MICHOACAN ,RITE AFTER U LEFT THE OTHER HORSE GOT THERE AND THE RACE WAS OFF THE HOOK,THE JARIPEO WAS GOOD TOO,WE CANT SAY WE DIDNT HAVE A COLD CORONA IN LA NOPALERA,MICH :biggrin:
> *


yeah too bad we couldnt stay longer but we had a bunch of things to take care of. Did everything with your flight go good? My family went thru a lil mission to get back home


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few pics from my trip to Mex

12/17/2008

at the Fresno Airport


















one of my favorite pics
a sailor named Shawn that i met who was flying out to Atlanta to see his family before being ship out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

arrived at LAX









me and my lil bro were tired but not as tired as this lady


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

12/18/2008

arriving in Guadalajara, Jalisco


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my first beer in Mexico









we stopped by and ate at a restaurant called "Los Burros" in Jalisco....I got to give them credit for attention to detail









Breakfest of Champions


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

BAD ASS PICS AS ALWAYS TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

arriving in my hometown of Torrecillas, Michoacan









eeel gaaaaaaassssss!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2009, 02:13 PM~12593975
> *arriving in my hometown of Torrecillas, Michoacan
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS!
HAPPY NEW YEAR! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the mariachi at my lil cousins XVnera


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

open bar at the XVnera....fuck i miss Mexico already


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some "garvansos"









my tio Mon


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

getting some tacos


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my cousin Jr taking a shot of Tequila









and yeah...their is no age limit to drink alcholo in Mexico


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2009, 02:31 PM~12594097
> *getting some tacos
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM NOW U GOT MY MOUTH WATERING :angry: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

for some reason the pics that i uploaded in Mexico came out with a weird color...these are from the same day


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jan 3 2009, 01:37 PM~12594158
> *DAMM NOW U GOT MY MOUTH WATERING  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill have more pics from Mexico later on...right now i have to watch some football


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2009, 01:55 PM~12593892
> *12/18/2008
> 
> arriving in Guadalajara, Jalisco
> ...


HEY I JUST WALKED ON THAT YELLOW CROSSWALK TWO DAYS AGO,AND HAD A CORONA AT GATE 4 :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2009, 02:31 PM~12594097
> *getting some tacos
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM LOOKS GOOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2009, 02:13 PM~12593975
> *arriving in my hometown of Torrecillas, Michoacan
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: MOTHERLAND IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2009, 01:47 PM~12593846
> *a few pics from my trip to Mex
> 
> 12/17/2008
> ...


FLEW OUT OF HERE 2 VEGAS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 2 2009, 08:32 PM~12588594
> *im back in Cali after a 36hr drive home
> *


THATS ALOT OF DRIVING, BREAKS IN BETWEEN OR STRAIGHT :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 3 2009, 09:34 PM~12597996
> *THATS ALOT OF DRIVING, BREAKS IN BETWEEN OR STRAIGHT :0
> *


got held up at the boarder for 2hrs and stopped to eat at Denny's in Santa Clarita other than gas we didnt stop at all


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2009, 10:41 PM~12598075
> *got held up at the boarder for 2hrs and stopped to eat at Denny's in Santa Clarita other than gas we didnt stop at all
> *


THATS ALOT OF 5HR ENERGY SHOTS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 3 2009, 09:44 PM~12598109
> *THATS ALOT OF 5HR ENERGY SHOTS
> *


no energy shots....just good rotation of drivers to keep us all well rested


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 3 2009, 09:18 PM~12597858
> *:thumbsup: MOTHERLAND IS BEAUTIFUL
> *


thanks Joe


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2009, 10:48 PM~12598147
> *thanks Joe
> *


nice pics, the food looks hell of good :biggrin: go philly right  what a ass whiping last week oh well.good luck


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 3 2009, 10:02 PM~12598269
> *nice pics, the food looks hell of good :biggrin: go philly right   what a ass whiping last week oh well.good luck
> *


thanks cook. The food was great and the coronas seem to go down alot easier over their. I didnt have access to a tv over their so i didnt get to see the game but when i looked up the score i was like :0 :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

12/19/2008

My first morning in my hometown and i woke up at 6am (4am pacific time) to see the sunrise by our church









how the sunrise looked from one of the church windows


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

went on top of the church


















the view of the sunrise from the top of our church


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

snapped a few more pics of the church









inside


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this is my castle over their....its in the same block as the church just south of it.....so if anybody is over their next december stop by


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

great pics homie


----------



## flaco1979 (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats up! twotonz!!!! looking at your pictures and there the Ive ever seen keep up
the good work :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco1979 (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaco1979_@Jan 4 2009, 12:28 AM~12599142
> *Whats up! twotonz!!!! looking at your pictures and there the Ive ever seen keep up
> the good work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 The best Ive ever seen


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C.+Jan 3 2009, 01:04 PM~12593938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muchas Gracias Flaco


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2009, 11:55 AM~12593220
> *i thought you were leaving to mexico yesterday?
> *


Im in MEXICO. getting fatter by the day... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 4 2009, 08:28 PM~12606294
> *Im in MEXICO. getting fatter by the day... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2009, 11:21 PM~12598477
> *12/19/2008
> 
> My first morning in my hometown and i woke up at 6am (4am pacific time) to see the sunrise by our church
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Happy new year tonz. Nice flickas like alwayz. Remember, u have 2 come 2 New York one day, you have to


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+Jan 4 2009, 07:28 PM~12606294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


happy new years homie


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL PICS BRO!!
WELCOME HOME BROTHA!!!!


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Very nice Pics.... reminds me I need to go to my home town soon in Mex! Hope you had a good time there....im sure you did :biggrin: 

TTT  


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 4 2009, 12:21 AM~12598477
> *12/19/2008
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2009, 10:21 PM~12598477
> *12/19/2008
> 
> My first morning in my hometown and i woke up at 6am (4am pacific time) to see the sunrise by our church
> ...


  SUP 2TONZ LOOKS LIKE U HAD A BLAST AYA EN EL TERRE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ANY WORD ON WHEN WE CAN ORDER THE CALENDER :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Jan 5 2009, 04:02 AM~12609306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not doing an 09


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

how the sunrise looked from one of the church windows








[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

WHAT PART OF MICHOACAN IS THIS???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Jan 5 2009, 06:52 PM~12615923
> *WHAT PART OF MICHOACAN IS THIS???
> *


the rancho is called...Torrecillas, Michoacan. Its about 10minutes away from Churintizio and about 30minutes away from LaPiedad and Zamora


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 5 2009, 09:36 PM~12616532
> *the rancho is called...Torrecillas, Michoacan.  Its about 10minutes away from Churintizio and about 30minutes away from LaPiedad and Zamora
> *


..Sup brother! . . Any pictures of Churintzio for me !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

I know you got more pix!!!!


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 5 2009, 08:36 PM~12616532
> *the rancho is called...Torrecillas, Michoacan.  Its about 10minutes away from Churintizio and about 30minutes away from LaPiedad and Zamora
> *



i't been a long time since i left Mexico
i use to live in el crusero de catalinas, about 1 hours ride from Apagzingan michoacan.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

very impressed with the quality of this pictures specially the ones in mex. keep up the good work 2tons :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

WHAT UP TWOTONZ.....


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:wave: SUP 2 TONZ  TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i still have a lot of pics to post...but my pc is down right now....should have it back this weekend


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 9 2009, 11:35 AM~12652946
> *i still have a lot of pics to post...but my pc is down right now....should have it back this weekend
> *




still waiting :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 10 2009, 11:08 PM~12667164
> *still waiting  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



x2 homie


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 9 2009, 11:35 AM~12652946
> *i still have a lot of pics to post...but my pc is down right now....should have it back this weekend
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 11 2009, 01:39 PM~12670598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> > Thanks to everyone that help get my topic to reach 200 pages and over a Quarter Million views
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL bak to business


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> some "garvansos"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2009, 01:13 PM~12593975
> *arriving in my hometown of Torrecillas, Michoacan
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOW FAR IS THIS FROM CHAVIINDA MICH.?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2009, 01:13 PM~12593975
> *THIS FUCKERS WOKE ME UP HELLA EARLY IN THE MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ZZZEETTTTAAA GAAAAASSSSSS! :biggrin:
> eeel gaaaaaaassssss!!!
> ...


----------



## misterxman (Jan 14, 2009)

i nearby around the same time probably 1 hour away in San Jeronimo Purenchecuaro 45 min from morelia

the templo


----------



## misterxman (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jan 12 2009, 04:14 PM~12682021
> *any more pics of her and this caddy??
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=449139&hl=
pics of the cadi i got more pics of her but sorry cant leak them out


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

[/url]


:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sorry i havent posted anything guys buy i still havent gotten my computer back.....but as soon as i do, i will start posting. Cisco i got a few pic of the plaza de Churintizio for you homie


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

k PAS0 PRIMO!.....HOW WAS "MEXICO"?


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

hey tonz whenever you get a chance do you have any more pics of this caddy...
gold one










thanks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

will do Ed



here is a pic from last weekend at Kiki's house from Impalas CC Modesto, CA


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Vic from UCE caprice


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 16 2009, 06:25 PM~12726034
> *Vic from UCE caprice
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful....


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT UP TONZ... HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt 

where you at ????


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

:biggrin: Great pics!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 16 2009, 07:22 PM~12727582
> *beautiful....
> *


Thanks MISTER ED, stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 16 2009, 04:25 PM~12726034
> *Vic from UCE caprice
> 
> 
> ...


Bad a$$ pic Twotonz as always. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 15 2009, 11:31 PM~12720285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 16 2009, 03:03 AM~12720980
> *sorry i havent posted anything guys buy i still havent gotten my computer back.....but as soon as i do, i will start posting.  Cisco i got a few pic of the plaza de Churintizio for you homie
> *


 :0 :0 :0 . . . . Awwwwsome !!! :thumbsup:  

I think I might be going for Springbreak now!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 7 2009, 01:25 PM~12633691
> *..Sup brother!  . . Any pictures of Churintzio for me !!!  :biggrin:
> *










here u go homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

good news guys....im picking up my computer tomorow afternoon....so i should be posting pictures again real soon


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2009, 12:35 AM~12789909
> *good news guys....im picking up my computer tomorow afternoon....so i should be posting pictures again real soon
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2009, 06:35 PM~12789909
> *good news guys....im picking up my computer tomorow afternoon....so i should be posting pictures again real soon
> *



about time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: we need our twotonz fix


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Jan 22 2009, 11:46 PM~12789940
> *about time  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  we need our twotonz fix
> *


whats up charrua...how you been brother


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Jan 23 2009, 12:46 AM~12789940
> *about time  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  we need our twotonz fix
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Jan 23 2009, 02:46 AM~12789940
> *about time  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  we need our twotonz fix
> *



X 1000000000


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Jan 23 2009, 12:46 AM~12789940
> *about time  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  we need our twotonz fix
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

these are some pics i have on my laptop....this is from the shoot i did of Marty's 64 from Desirable Ones in Vegas for Impalas Magazine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Life After Death II


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one before the sun went down


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2009, 01:39 PM~12793883
> *Life After Death II
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: *SICK!!!!*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 23 2009, 12:45 PM~12793930
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin: SICK!!!!
> *


thanks homie.....im going to try and make it out to AZ for the show but i wont know until a few days before if i get that monday off


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2009, 01:46 PM~12793947
> *thanks homie.....im going to try and make it out to AZ for the show but i wont know until a few days before if i get that monday off
> *


cool...hit me up if you do...u got my # still?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 23 2009, 01:09 PM~12794161
> *cool...hit me up if you do...u got my # still?
> *


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2009, 02:41 PM~12793900
> *last one before the sun went down
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow. Awesome pic. :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

going to turlock in the morning, you gonna be around?


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 23 2009, 01:23 PM~12794313
> *Bad Ass!
> *


x2 that car hella nice


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL CAR!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 16 2009, 11:33 AM~12722372
> *hey tonz whenever you get a chance do you have any more pics of this caddy...
> gold one
> 
> ...


dont forget me......... :biggrin:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow! Bro what could I say! These are great pics!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Jan 23 2009, 04:39 PM~12796152
> *going to turlock in the morning, you gonna be around?
> *


never been to the turlock swap meat before....but im take a spin to see what all the fuzz is about :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 23 2009, 05:06 PM~12796365
> *dont forget me......... :biggrin:
> *


i dont have my computer yet...but these are some of the pics of Flips caddy from Low Creations that i have on my photobucket

flip (with the white shirt and cap)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace+Jan 23 2009, 01:23 PM~12794313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks alot homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 22 2009, 07:10 PM~12786911
> *:0  :0  :0  . . . .  Awwwwsome !!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> I think I might be going for Springbreak now!
> *


go eat a shrimp cocktail at a place called "El Carrizal" right their in Churintizio....best shrimp cocktail in the area. If you coming from the autopista it will be in your right had side right before the first entreance to Churintizio. I had a large shrimp cocktail and a few beers their several times :cheesy:


----------



## SDLOWKO (Jan 19, 2009)

thats a firme 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Jan 22 2009, 05:53 PM~12786076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 16 2009, 02:27 AM~12721111
> *k PAS0 PRIMO!.....HOW WAS "MEXICO"?
> *


Ritchie what up homie


> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Jan 16 2009, 08:11 AM~12722218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Vic...it was good seeing you and your son


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 23 2009, 05:00 PM~12796322
> *BEAUTIFUL CAR!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 23 2009, 06:00 PM~12796322
> *BEAUTIFUL CAR!!
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A BAD ASS PICTURE HOMMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

my bad i thought you had your computer back......


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES+Jan 23 2009, 08:31 PM~12798042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt get a chance to go pic it up


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

You the man big dawg .Always have some bad as pictures moving around the globe.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jan 24 2009, 01:13 PM~12802937
> *You the man big dawg .Always have some bad as pictures moving around the globe.
> *


thanks homie....i try to always stay busy


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 23 2009, 05:10 PM~12795367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup TwoTonzs.........just to let everyone know...his first photoshoot for Impalas Magazine will be in our next issue due out next month. He did an awesome job with Life After Death II.....


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 24 2009, 03:36 PM~12803479
> *Sup TwoTonzs.........just to let everyone know...his first photoshoot for Impalas Magazine will be in our next issue due out next month.  He did an awesome job with Life After Death II.....
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2009, 06:48 PM~12789943
> *whats up charrua...how you been brother
> *


Things are good ToWToNZ. Hoping to be out your way this year :biggrin:


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

More pics of this chicks ass please TwoTonz :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2009, 07:07 PM~12796825
> *yeah...this girl is definetly bad
> 
> :0
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

More pics of this chicks ass please TwoTonz :biggrin:
X2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

got my pc back....so im going to continue with my Mexico Trip

these are pics from the 2nd day i was their...in our hometown everyone is supposed to put up street decorations for our party witch is on Dec 20th









after putting up the street decorations the ice cream man came buy....i had to get the lemon one :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the Aztec Dancers passing by the house in their practice run


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

going to Churintzio


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Squirt mixed with Liquor in a can









in Purepero


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 25 2009, 07:42 PM~12812331
> *Squirt mixed with Liquor in a can
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

getting some tortas in Purepero before heading back to Torrecillas


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 25 2009, 07:47 PM~12812389
> *getting some tortas in Purepero before heading back to Torrecillas
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

after getting home i went on top of my pad to drink a few caguamas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the view of the church from ontop of my house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

after I went to go check out a play infront of our church


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

really nice pictures


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 25 2009, 08:19 PM~12812783
> *after I went to go check out a play infront of our church
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP 2TONZ REAL NICE PICS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

nice flicks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks fellas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84+Jan 25 2009, 02:19 AM~12807609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here you go fellas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 23 2009, 05:06 PM~12796365
> *dont forget me......... :biggrin:
> *


here you go


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 25 2009, 11:41 PM~12815732
> *here you go fellas
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeet :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 26 2009, 02:42 AM~12815742
> *here you go
> 
> *



YOU DA MAN.........

GRACIAS ESE....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84+Jan 26 2009, 12:33 PM~12819195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the view of the sunrise on 12/20 from the roof of my house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the Aztec Dancers about to leave church


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the first dance was infront of the church


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

they just looked like and army of Aztecas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 27 2009, 01:56 AM~12826560
> *the first dance was infront of the church
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS OF THE HOME LAND! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 27 2009, 01:59 AM~12826569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that is a bad pic!  :biggrin:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

From AZTECAS CAR CLUB to TWOTONZ YOUR 1 OF THE BEST OUT THERE TAKING PICTURES


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GABINO+Jan 27 2009, 08:35 AM~12828039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie....and i can say that Aztecas East Bay was their when i first started off


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IMA BUG YOU AGAIN FOR ANYOTHER CADILLAC.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 27 2009, 11:56 PM~12834280
> *IMA BUG YOU AGAIN FOR ANYOTHER CADILLAC.....
> *


witch one?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

since you asked........... :biggrin: 



i guess you know im building one. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

this one.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 28 2009, 12:16 AM~12834345
> *this one.....
> 
> 
> ...


im not sure that i have any more


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

12/21 our church with the castillo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a caguama with a taco cooked over and open flame...what do you guys know about that?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mexican money


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 28 2009, 02:04 AM~12834485
> *a caguama with a taco cooked over and open flame...what do you guys know about that?
> 
> 
> ...


not much but all i know is it looks a little over cooked :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 07:33 AM~12835318
> *not much but all i know is it looks a little over cooked :biggrin:
> *


naw homie...thats how its supposed to be. Thats how they did it back in the days before they had thermos and microwaves.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 28 2009, 02:04 AM~12834485
> *a caguama with a taco cooked over and open flame...what do you guys know about that?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 27 2009, 01:53 AM~12826551
> *the Aztec Dancers about to leave church
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 25 2009, 07:39 PM~12812304
> *going to Churintzio
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic's :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2009, 06:47 PM~12796660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 26 2009, 12:41 AM~12815732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She is Bad :nicoderm: great pic's :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Jan 28 2009, 06:22 PM~12841919
> *:0  :nicoderm:
> *


thanks homie....good meeting you at Kikis house


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

good pics twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Jan 28 2009, 07:24 PM~12842765
> *good pics twotonz
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

AGAIN & AGAIN LIKE ALWAYS BEAUTIFUL PICS !!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 28 2009, 01:04 AM~12834485
> *a caguama with a taco cooked over and open flame...what do you guys know about that?
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT.........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks homies


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> Damn


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > Damn
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

what,s up twotonz ...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 28 2009, 07:39 PM~12842161
> *thanks homie....good meeting you at Kikis house
> *


 It was nice meeting to to. I will be seeing you at some of the upcoming events
anymore pics from the after party at Kiki's house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the church in Torrecillas, Michoacan


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the Plaza in Torrecillas, Michoacan


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I call this picture "_La Negra y La Guera_"


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Nice pics, looks like you had a cool vacation.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 30 2009, 01:39 AM~12856735
> *Nice pics, looks like you had a cool vacation.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP 2TONZ


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2009, 01:56 AM~12856678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

u need to come down for this event dogg..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452441


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

SUP HOMIE WHEN YOU COMEING BY FOR SOME COLD ONES


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2009, 06:47 PM~12796660
> *i dont have my computer yet...but these are some of the pics of Flips caddy from Low Creations that i have on my photobucket
> 
> flip (with the white shirt and cap)
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 26 2009, 12:42 AM~12815742
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice pics bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Jan 29 2009, 04:33 PM~12852297
> *what,s up twotonz ...
> *


what up Big Lou...how you been homie?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Jan 29 2009, 05:12 PM~12852665
> *It was nice meeting to to. I will be seeing you at some of the upcoming events
> anymore pics from the after party at Kiki's house
> *


definetly bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jan 30 2009, 03:02 PM~12860694
> * SUP 2TONZ
> *


nothing much homie...hows everything with you and the club?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 30 2009, 03:11 PM~12860766
> *u need to come down for this event dogg..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452441
> *


i just wrote the date down on my calendar....hope to make it out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK+Jan 30 2009, 03:09 PM~12860745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jan 30 2009, 08:06 PM~12863287
> *
> SUP HOMIE WHEN YOU COMEING BY FOR SOME COLD ONES
> 
> *


i need to....i always pass by your house and see you guys outtheir....i think one day soon i need to stop by


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jan 30 2009, 10:34 PM~12864584
> *Nice pics bro
> *


thanks Ren...good meeting you bro and when ever you get the chance shoot me the info for Reno


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

what up Twotonz. Sat Chicano Park then on the way home On Sunday is the Traffic Picnic.Let me know if your going we can caravan up there.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 31 2009, 12:56 PM~12868205
> *what up Twotonz. Sat Chicano Park then on the way home On Sunday is the Traffic Picnic.Let me know if your going  we can caravan up there.....
> *


how was your vacation? I got both dates writen down on my calendar but not sure if i will be able to make it to both shows


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 31 2009, 12:07 AM~12864825
> *thanks Ren...good meeting you bro and when ever you get the chance shoot me the info for Reno
> *



saturday Aug.8th deer park in Sparks NV but we have alot going on before then. We start on the thursday and have a cruise in at one of the members retraunts a bbq for our members friday then the event saturday. Let us know if you need anything well help in anyway we can


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jan 31 2009, 04:55 PM~12869343
> *saturday Aug.8th deer park in Sparks NV  but we have alot going on before then.  We start on the thursday and have a cruise in at one of the members retraunts a bbq for our members friday then the event saturday.  Let us know if you need anything well help in anyway we can
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

HOMIE iM ON YOU...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

What up???TWOTONS....Ready for 2009..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 1 2009, 11:11 AM~12874329
> *What up???TWOTONS....Ready for 2009..
> *


im getting ready homie :biggrin: 

you ready?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 1 2009, 02:07 AM~12872629
> *HOMIE iM ON YOU...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


COOL PIC :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

so i see youre working on the BEST CALENDER ever..... 
:thumbsup: :biggrin: 

for when.?????


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 31 2009, 02:29 PM~12868358
> *how was your vacation?  I got both dates writen down on my calendar but not sure if i will be able to make it to both shows
> *


It was great, Caint wait to go back. Thats cool. you could only be at one place at a time.....


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:wave: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2009, 01:36 PM~12793854
> *these are some pics i have on my laptop....this is from the shoot i did of Marty's 64 from Desirable Ones in Vegas for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


COOL PIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2009, 11:03 PM~12864792
> *i just wrote the date down on my calendar....hope to make it out
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

great pics of your vacation bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2009, 11:15 AM~12874349
> *im getting ready homie  :biggrin:
> 
> you ready?
> *


Maybe??Got a little something for 2009!!!!!With the economy,can't do much.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 1 2009, 01:28 PM~12875110
> *so i see youre working on the BEST CALENDER ever.....
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

2010


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+Feb 1 2009, 03:23 PM~12875747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619+Feb 1 2009, 07:53 PM~12877550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2009, 11:02 PM~12864788
> *nothing much homie...hows everything with you and the club?
> *


  SUP HOMIE, EVERYTHING IS COOL SO FAR JUST TRYING TO FINISH OF OUR RIDES 2 B RDY FOR 09


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84+Feb 2 2009, 07:31 PM~12887458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

WHATS UP TWOTONZ , YOU BEEN BUSY?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 5 2009, 12:58 AM~12912436
> *WHATS UP TWOTONZ , YOU BEEN BUSY?
> *


real busy....hardly have any time to get on here


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 5 2009, 02:21 AM~12912465
> *real busy....hardly have any time to get on here
> *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Twotonz...these are for you brother.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 7 2009, 09:25 AM~12934139
> *Twotonz...these are for you brother.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 27 2009, 04:59 AM~12826569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a rawww as pic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Feb 7 2009, 05:31 PM~12936952
> *That's a rawww as pic
> *


thanks man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

very nice shot!!


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Feb 9 2009, 05:14 AM~12948922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Jesse


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 8 2009, 11:30 PM~12948339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TWOTONZ ALWAYS HAS BADASS PICS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks 707cutt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 9 2009, 12:30 AM~12948339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE PIC!!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

wheres twotonz?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt_@Feb 9 2009, 05:35 PM~12954680
> *  TWOTONZ ALWAYS HAS BADASS PICS
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sup Fellas...this damn rain has been messing up some of my shoots...but i hope to start shooting here perty soon. For now here is a pic from a shoot i did last year


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2009, 12:56 AM~12856678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE BEST BEER!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Feb 14 2009, 11:12 PM~13006774
> *THE BEST BEER!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one for the night


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 28 2009, 01:04 AM~12834485
> *a caguama with a taco cooked over and open flame...what do you guys know about that?
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I JUS HAD ME ONE OF THEM A FEW WEEKS AGO..A HOMIE BROUGHT ME ONE BACK FROM MEX. (THE BEER)


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 9 2009, 11:18 PM~12959352
> *thanks 707cutt
> *


your welcome its the truth homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]



:cheesy:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 9 2009, 12:30 AM~12948339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

i spy a 72 !


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2009, 07:08 AM~13006750
> *sup Fellas...this damn rain has been messing up some of my shoots...but i hope to start shooting here perty soon.  For now here is a pic from a shoot i did last year
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie you take some of the best shoots i've ever seen,wish you could shoot my ride. :biggrin:


----------



## D.A.K.AS (Mar 2, 2008)

YOU NEED TO COME OUT WITH A MAGAZINE CARNAL. YOU PUT IT DOWN BIEN D.A.K.AS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO+Feb 14 2009, 11:50 PM~13007013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Feb 15 2009, 09:30 PM~13014151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Feb 15 2009, 09:39 PM~13014223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie....wish i could come out with one...i got a lot of fresh ideas for it but i dont have the money (or advertisment) to bust it out....maybe someday after i earn a few more strips in this game


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few pics i took tonight in Turlock


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last ones....i got a lil bored, since i havent done any shoots this year...hope to start shooting here perty soon


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 16 2009, 06:22 AM~13014534
> *maybe someday ill make it out to KC
> 
> *


 :biggrin: That would be nice have you ever been out here?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 15 2009, 11:35 PM~13014986
> *:biggrin: That would be nice have you ever been out here?
> *


never but i hear they have good BBQ


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 16 2009, 07:36 AM~13014994
> *never but i hear they have good BBQ
> *


Maybe one day you'll try some. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 15 2009, 11:43 PM~13015037
> *Maybe one day you'll try some. :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## tonedawg (Feb 16, 2009)

hey twotonz love the work. do u have any more pictures of jasmin pacheco? big fan great work :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonedawg_@Feb 16 2009, 12:16 AM~13015174
> *hey twotonz love the work. do u have any more pictures of jasmin pacheco? big fan great work :biggrin:
> *


here is one i had posted a while back


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2009, 12:50 AM~13007010
> *last one for the night
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie what did you give her in return?
your finger too?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 16 2009, 12:55 AM~13015096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did your tatt bro looks good


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 16 2009, 02:57 AM~13015271
> *here is one i had posted a while back
> 
> 
> ...


 . . One of my Fav. of all time !!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 16 2009, 12:29 AM~13014960
> *last ones....i got a lil bored, since i havent done any shoots this year...hope to start shooting here perty soon
> 
> 
> ...


lets hook up and we can change that  :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up TWOTONZ


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## tonedawg (Feb 16, 2009)

that one is great. thats an all time pic rite there... jasmin p looks great... do u have any other great pics from the shoot???? Great job


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 16 2009, 06:27 AM~13015434
> *who did your tatt bro looks good
> *




it would be nice but thats not real .... .. .


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Feb 16 2009, 06:58 PM~13021371
> *What up TWOTONZ
> *


x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by klasick83+Feb 16 2009, 02:58 AM~13015398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a photoshop i did...just to see how it would look...i might get it in the future


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+Feb 16 2009, 12:28 PM~13017986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill give you a call young homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+Feb 16 2009, 05:58 PM~13021371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Bro?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonedawg_@Feb 16 2009, 09:12 PM~13024423
> *that one is great. thats an all time pic rite there... jasmin p looks great... do u have any other great pics  from the shoot????  Great job
> *


i have a whole set but you going to have to wait for the calendar to see the rest.....trust me bro, i have a jaw dropping picture of her in the calendar....you will not be disapointed :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Feb 16 2009, 09:34 PM~13024790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Joe? you never game a call


----------



## tonedawg (Feb 16, 2009)

when is the calender suppose to drop?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonedawg_@Feb 16 2009, 11:40 PM~13025938
> *when is the calender suppose to drop?
> *


this summer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I shot this when i was in Mexico on December 31st.....that last sunset of 2008


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Subaru line up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Street Racing











what do you guys think? a lil different than what i normally shoot


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Stepping out of your element and doing a dayum good job at it. You got a good eye for taking shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 16 2009, 10:59 PM~13025124
> *i have a whole set but you going to have to wait for the calendar to see the rest.....trust me bro, i have a jaw dropping picture of her in the calendar....you will not be disapointed  :biggrin:
> *



do you know were i can pick up the calender in nc (carlotte) area there is a books a million at the mall that has just about every kind book and calender they are the only place the carry streetlow mag.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs+Feb 18 2009, 02:41 AM~13037143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wont be up in stores....you would have to get it from my website, mail order or from me at a car show


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

whatup foo. i got back into my painting again.  we should roll out to a spot one of these days


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 18 2009, 06:27 PM~13043602
> *whatup foo. i got back into my painting again.   we should roll out to a spot one of these days
> *


give me a call whenever you want to go out and bomb


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 18 2009, 07:36 PM~13043711
> *give me a call whenever you want to go out and bomb
> *


i got a new number man. lost yours. 916 751 8796


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_WUT UP TWO TONZ_


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> sup Richie....let me know if those tip help you out
> 
> :yes: Good looking out.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Feb 18 2009, 06:48 PM~13043883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right on man


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2009, 12:08 AM~13006750
> *sup Fellas...this damn rain has been messing up some of my shoots...but i hope to start shooting here perty soon.  For now here is a pic from a shoot i did last year
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 very nice pic Homie. Keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 9 2009, 12:30 AM~12948339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

another picture from the Subaru Street Racing shoot


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 18 2009, 08:15 PM~13045016
> *another picture from the Subaru Street Racing shoot
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD ASS SHOT TWOTONZ!!!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2009, 03:39 PM~12793883
> *Life After Death II
> 
> 
> ...


WOW 
is this still the the Cannon40D


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 23 2009, 04:10 PM~12795367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562+Feb 18 2009, 08:57 PM~13045621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 19 2009, 02:35 AM~13047516
> *
> 
> 
> ...



These ones are tight right here! Nice work bro!


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Feb 19 2009, 06:04 AM~13047953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Feb 18 2009, 08:01 PM~13044824
> *Bad ass pic :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Twotonz, did you use photoshop to make your logos? If not, what program do you use or does someone draw it?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Feb 19 2009, 06:05 PM~13053679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the homie Freddy Alfaro made my first logo (the Twotonz OG logo :cheesy: ).....he is on here as AlfaroAir....hit him up or go to his site www.AlfaroAirBrushDesign.com  he's the man to talk to about logos


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one from the StreetRacing shoot


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 19 2009, 04:37 AM~13047518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


imma get at you when to weather get nice two tonz! so you can get some racing pics of some real cars!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Feb 19 2009, 06:48 PM~13054090
> *imma get at you when to weather get nice two tonz! so you can get some racing pics of some real cars!
> *


coolman, let me know homie....i aint tripping on those cars since i got paid to do the shoot


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave: :worship:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ+Feb 21 2009, 10:37 PM~13073379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 22 2009, 03:36 PM~13077813
> *sup Los  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 18 2009, 02:09 AM~13036913
> *Street Racing
> 
> 
> ...



how long did you expose this for?


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Feb 24 2009, 05:24 AM~13095246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 28 2009, 08:58 AM~13137241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT DAMN!! Look at those legs! Nice shot TwoTonz!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 28 2009, 09:58 AM~13137241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Feb 28 2009, 09:56 AM~13137677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


samething i said when she showed up to the shoot


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 28 2009, 11:16 AM~13137842
> *yeah...she is nice and think in all the right places
> 
> samething i said when she showed up to the shoot
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## bung (Nov 29, 2004)

whoa that bitch is bad


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 28 2009, 09:58 AM~13137241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :worship:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

QUE CHULA ES LA HELENA!
NICE PIC TWOTONZ!!
P


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Feb 28 2009, 11:19 AM~13138173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Puro


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 28 2009, 10:58 AM~13137241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of her


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Mar 2 2009, 09:53 AM~13152362
> *anymore pics of her
> *


no

buy the calender...i think


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Mar 2 2009, 08:53 AM~13152362
> *anymore pics of her
> *


listen to the homie from North Carolina :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 15 2009, 10:39 PM~13014223
> *Damn homie you take some of the best shoots i've ever seen,wish you could shoot my ride. :biggrin:
> *


X2 Very Nice bro!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 28 2009, 09:58 AM~13137241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD PIC TWOTONZ I WILL LOVE TO HAVE HER POST ON MY RIDE WHEN ITS DONE :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Mar 3 2009, 08:25 PM~13172433
> *BAD PIC TWOTONZ I WILL LOVE TO HAVE HER POST ON MY RIDE WHEN ITS DONE  :biggrin:
> *


yeah bro....she is deffinetly a fine, fine women


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

SUPP 2TONZ THANKS FOR STOPPING BY THE ROSARIE THURSDAY BRO ,GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 28 2009, 10:58 AM~13137241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wutz her name


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2009, 12:50 AM~13007010
> *last one for the night
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 3 2009, 11:02 PM~13173738
> *yeah bro....she is deffinetly a fine, fine women
> *


oh yeah she sures is a fine women ill keep in touch for sure  :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 28 2009, 01:24 PM~13138583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Mar 3 2009, 10:13 PM~13173882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem Trino.....i went to mass on friday for a lil bit...i was parking when you and Dez were outside with a row of kids


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Mar 3 2009, 10:23 PM~13174008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Jesse


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheleo+Mar 4 2009, 01:57 PM~13180340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Mar 5 2009, 10:19 PM~13197885
> *
> *


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WUS UP HOMIE


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2009, 01:21 PM~13209969
> *
> *


whats up big homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!+Mar 7 2009, 01:51 PM~13210468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup bro....im going to be meeting up with Smile and the Majestic in SoCal on the 22


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2009, 07:05 PM~13212179
> *when you slappin them 13's on  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> sup bro....im going to be meeting up with Smile and the Majestic in SoCal on the 22
> *


 
Cool I be seeing u out ther homie


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheleo+Mar 7 2009, 07:48 PM~13212965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a pic i took yesterday from my lil cousins XVnera


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 8 2009, 02:56 PM~13217575
> *a pic i took yesterday from my lil cousins XVnera
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo bro love your work!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I just finished this sketch i wanna paint when we roll out....

"DWA CREW"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai+Mar 8 2009, 02:31 PM~13217758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah bro...just let me know when and were


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 8 2009, 05:06 PM~13218296
> *thank homie
> '
> hell yeah bro...just let me know when and were
> *


Is there any legal walls in your area to paint? this way we dont have to rush, and we can get some beer and chill there.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

k-vo homie :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Mar 8 2009, 04:11 PM~13218332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Ed :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

sup Ed :biggrin:
[/quote]


chillin hows the calender coming out


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WATS UP HOMIE!!! :wave:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Mar 10 2009, 07:36 PM~13243106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up homie









im going to start doing photoshoots here perty soon...so ill have some fresh flick up real soon for you guys


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP TWOTONZ :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 12 2009, 03:33 PM~13262702
> * SUP TWOTONZ :biggrin:
> *


sup homie....hope everything is going good with you :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

havent posted any pics here in a while (and i was a lil bored) so i just took these pics of random items


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Twotonz, ~~RED~~, Chevyhound, *LATINSTYLE67*, puertorican65, 214monte


sup man


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

SUP HOME JUST STOPPED BY TO SAY HI


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 28 2009, 02:24 PM~13138583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THICK PIERNAS


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

que paso Twotonz ?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up Twotonz went bye DANNY D shop and seen your Sticker on the wall.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67+Mar 12 2009, 06:28 PM~13264314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina+Mar 12 2009, 08:10 PM~13265622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have to admit....i was tempted to put it up their when he wasnt looking....lol....but Danny D posted it up himself


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Whats up Homeboy :nicoderm:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 12 2009, 11:46 PM~13267565
> *Whats up Homeboy  :nicoderm:
> *


sup Joe....nice avatar :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here is an old school flick from back in September 5th 2004.....right after my first ever photoshoots.

I first shot Lucindas pink caddy and after i shot John's Caddy from UCE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2009, 01:37 AM~13267650
> *here is an old school flick from back in September 5th 2004.....right after my first ever photoshoots.
> 
> I first shot Lucindas pink caddy and after i shot John's Caddy from UCE
> ...


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2009, 12:44 AM~13267557
> *nothing much Benny....when we going for another cruise in the 59  :biggrin:
> *


As soon as I Finish getting it ready  :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Mar 13 2009, 11:06 PM~13277463
> *As soon as I Finish getting it ready    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks for letting me ride shotgun Trino.....and ill say it again....YOU CRAZY MAN!!! Driving your car on the highway with a freshly patterned belly


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2009, 02:06 AM~13284470
> *thanks for letting me ride shotgun Trino.....and ill say it again....YOU CRAZY MAN!!!  Driving your car on the highway with a freshly patterned belly
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pix Tones! Thought you knew Trino a Ridah :biggrin:


----------



## Gleb (Mar 15, 2009)

Proffesional photo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Mar 15 2009, 07:16 AM~13284865
> *Nice Pix Tones! Thought you knew Trino a Ridah :biggrin:
> *


Shit, Trino on the freeway is NADA to him, TRUE RIDER! I've seen it plenty of times. WHATS UP TWOTONZ?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai+Mar 15 2009, 06:16 AM~13284865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2009, 02:06 AM~13284470
> *thanks for letting me ride shotgun Trino.....and ill say it again....YOU CRAZY MAN!!!  Driving your car on the highway with a freshly patterned belly
> 
> 
> ...


what a awesome picture.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 15 2009, 10:26 AM~13286223
> *what a awesome picture.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pics once again :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

bad ass pic of trino's ride... love the background.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Mar 15 2009, 10:53 AM~13286403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ED


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2009, 09:06 AM~13284470
> *thanks for letting me ride shotgun Trino.....and ill say it again....YOU CRAZY MAN!!!  Driving your car on the highway with a freshly patterned belly
> 
> 
> ...


The only way to bring a car form one spot to the next.

Great pix


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 15 2009, 12:29 PM~13286895
> *The only way to bring a car form one spot to the next.
> 
> Great pix
> *


x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hanging out with the homies from Impalas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cherry 64 back at Kuttys Studio


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

went to go check out a buddys band last night


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2009, 02:06 AM~13284470
> *thanks for letting me ride shotgun Trino.....and ill say it again....YOU CRAZY MAN!!!  Driving your car on the highway with a freshly patterned belly
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2009, 11:21 AM~13286194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2009, 09:38 PM~13290162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let me guess?????
cherry 64???? that mother fucker is a bad mama jama...... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvdsixty_@Mar 15 2009, 07:47 PM~13290256
> *let me guess?????
> cherry 64???? that mother fucker is a bad mama jama...... :biggrin:
> *


you guess right :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

AS ALWAYS GOOD ASS PICS TWOTONZ!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 15 2009, 08:13 PM~13290527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

twotons si la ago oh no!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2009, 08:38 PM~13290162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Damn son, when you coming out with a book for my coffee table with all these sic pics!? :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

_*T  T  T*_


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

SUP HOMIE WHEN YOU COMING TO TOWN!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2009, 07:38 PM~13290162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE ONE AND ONLY (CHERRY 64) :thumbsup: 

NICE PICS AS ALWAYS HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW+Mar 15 2009, 11:26 PM~13292207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe someday after ive traveled all over the country taking pictures of all these lowlows


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80+Mar 16 2009, 02:13 PM~13297057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67+Mar 16 2009, 06:44 PM~13299633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup...sup Jojo


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

maybe someday after ive traveled all over the country taking pictures of all these lowlows
[/quote]

*Right on TwoTonz!!!!!!!!!! Keep snapping those Pic's......*
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 19 2009, 06:21 AM~13323882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 19 2009, 06:21 AM~13323882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAMMMM.................... :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 19 2009, 06:21 AM~13323882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks fellas


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

WUS UP BRO, I SAID BEFORE AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN, YOU GET DOWN WITH THEM PIX HOMIE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 20 2009, 07:58 PM~13342197
> *WUS UP BRO, I SAID BEFORE AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN, YOU GET DOWN WITH THEM PIX HOMIE   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Jesus....you know i had to get on here before going out the door :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SUP BRO, YOU COMING DOWN FOR CHICANO PARK SHOW??? :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 20 2009, 08:12 PM~13342316
> *SUP BRO, YOU COMING DOWN FOR CHICANO PARK SHOW??? :biggrin:
> *


i think so....i have it marked on my calendar


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?_@Mar 19 2009, 06:21 AM~13323882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x100,000


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill be in LA all weekend....if anybody from the LA area has anything going on Saturday...hit me up on here with a PM or something :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 20 2009, 09:29 PM~13343013
> *ill be in LA all weekend....if anybody from the LA area has anything going on Saturday...hit me up on here with a PM or something  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 20 2009, 09:02 PM~13342222
> *thanks Jesus....you know i had to get on here before going out the door  :biggrin:
> *


TAKE ALOT OF PIX HOMMIE!!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> :biggrin: nice glad to see the good pics are back :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

WHAT UP TWOTONZ? HOWS LIFE BEEN TREATIN YOU? :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Mar 20 2009, 09:34 PM~13343039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Johnnie


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

:wave: sup tonz


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 20 2009, 08:13 PM~13342328
> *i think so....i have it marked on my calendar
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 20 2009, 10:29 PM~13343013
> *ill be in LA all weekend....if anybody from the LA area has anything going on Saturday...hit me up on here with a PM or something  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT BEER AND BITCHES GET AT ME :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@Mar 21 2009, 10:41 AM~13346141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2009, 03:06 AM~13284470
> *thanks for letting me ride shotgun Trino.....and ill say it again....YOU CRAZY MAN!!!  Driving your car on the highway with a freshly patterned belly
> 
> 
> ...


. . That's a "right-click, save" on that one, ask the Homie Trino if u can turn that into a poster Uce !!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

whats up tonz? how was the dub show homie?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59+Mar 21 2009, 05:27 PM~13348507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Mar 23 2009, 07:05 AM~13360812
> *whats up tonz? how was the dub show homie?
> *


that show was off the hook....one of the best shows ive been to


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I would like to thanks Robert from Wanted Wear and all the homies from Lifestyle and Majestics LA for the hospitality....Thanks Guys


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2009, 05:55 PM~13366458
> *I would like to thanks Robert from Wanted Wear and all the homies from Lifestyle and  Majestics LA  for the hospitality....Thanks Guys
> *


*NO NEED FOR THANKS BROTHER , YOU KNOW WE GOT YOU 
ANYTIME YOUR DOWN HERE BRO :biggrin:*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Mar 23 2009, 05:00 PM~13366513
> *NO NEED FOR THANKS BROTHER , YOU KNOW WE GOT YOU
> ANYTIME YOUR DOWN HERE BRO  :biggrin:
> *


  

im loading pics to my compture right now :biggrin: ....i should start posting in a few minutes


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

k-pasa ese.... :wave: :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup Double T.....I'm glad you liked the lay out bro......Twotonz first published layout for Impalas Magazine....Life After Death II from Desirables Ones in Vegas.....happy to have you on the team bro....

I know you had fun yesterday at the DUB show...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

right on Toro...glad to have it in their


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lifestyles


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny D.....Y Que


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2009, 07:19 PM~13368330
> *Lifestyles
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Im out the door....but i will be back in a few to post up more pics from the DUB show


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

How U been Homie?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84+Mar 23 2009, 07:24 PM~13368403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Huey....I saw Fuzzy their but didnt see you their homie


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2009, 08:24 PM~13368398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great seeing you yesterday! Sorry I couldn't stick around.. Your photos came out much better than mine! See you sooner than later. Jae


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Mar 23 2009, 07:27 PM~13368438
> *How U been Homie?
> *


good, good....just here waiting for more shows :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 23 2009, 07:30 PM~13368504
> *Great seeing you yesterday! Sorry I couldn't stick around.. Your photos came out much better than mine! See you sooner than later. Jae
> *


i dout that....but it was deffinetly good seeing you homie....ill be in SoCal more often this year


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2009, 06:55 PM~13366458
> *I would like to thanks Robert from Wanted Wear and all the homies from Lifestyle and Majestics LA for the hospitality....Thanks Guys
> *


THATS HOW WE IS HOMIE , SOME PEOPLE JUST DONT KNOW ABOUT US


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2009, 05:14 PM~13366677
> *
> 
> im loading pics to my compture right now  :biggrin: ....i should start posting in a few minutes
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2009, 08:28 PM~13368448
> *Sub BigRob
> 
> sup Huey....I saw Fuzzy their but didnt see you their homie
> *



damm i didnt know u were gonna be here ..i was jus chilln i didnt make it went to el rodeo sat night..got loaded .lol..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2009, 08:24 PM~13368398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2009, 08:19 PM~13368330
> *Lifestyles
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2009, 08:26 PM~13368429
> *Im out the door....but i will be back in a few to post up more pics from the DUB show
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63+Mar 23 2009, 08:10 PM~13369019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

throwing up the big M


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Two Face


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the $2million car


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i will be back tomorow with more pics


----------



## egutierrez90640 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2009, 01:26 AM~13371319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Twotonz,Mar 23 2009, 09:24 PM








:0
:0 
:0 
:0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2009, 08:26 PM~13368429
> *Im out the door....but i will be back in a few to post up more pics from the DUB show
> 
> 
> ...



perfect  :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

any pics from sat??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by egutierrez90640+Mar 24 2009, 06:11 AM~13372036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.....ill post some when i get home


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> sup ED
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## egutierrez90640 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2009, 11:35 AM~13374192
> *sup ED
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


  
:wave:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Mar 16 2009, 02:34 PM~13296744
> *Damn son, when you coming out with a book for my coffee table with all these sic pics!?  :biggrin:
> *


great idea :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn+Mar 24 2009, 10:51 AM~13374345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know huh


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

quit holdin' out on the culera shots, tonz! :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from Saturday show in Livingston


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

nice..thanx for the pic


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i left that show early to head out to LA....and right before I went thru the grapevine i stopped to pump gas at the Chevron and took this picture.....not what i normaly take pictures of but i think it came out perty good

what do you guys think?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75+Mar 24 2009, 09:03 PM~13381301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2009, 10:04 PM~13381320
> *i left that show early to head out to LA....and right before I went thru the grapevine i stopped to pump gas at the Chevron and took this picture.....not what i normaly take pictures of but i think it came out perty good
> 
> what do you guys think?
> ...


clean it looks like michoacan hommie :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Mar 24 2009, 09:18 PM~13381581
> *clean it looks like michoacan hommie :biggrin:
> *


everything looks like Michoacan in that picture....well except that fence....it to nice lookin


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2009, 10:04 PM~13381320
> *i left that show early to head out to LA....and right before I went thru the grapevine i stopped to pump gas at the Chevron and took this picture.....not what i normaly take pictures of but i think it came out perty good
> 
> what do you guys think?
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some DannyD creations at the Dub Show


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2009, 09:57 PM~13381187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2009, 10:31 PM~13381752
> *some DannyD creations at the Dub Show
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :0


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2009, 09:31 PM~13381752
> *some DannyD creations at the Dub Show
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE PICS TWOTONZ :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

nice big body any more pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2009, 10:04 PM~13381320
> *i left that show early to head out to LA....and right before I went thru the grapevine i stopped to pump gas at the Chevron and took this picture.....not what i normaly take pictures of but i think it came out perty good
> 
> what do you guys think?
> ...


Nice picture!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2009, 10:31 PM~13381752
> *some DannyD creations at the Dub Show
> 
> 
> ...


Badass Paintjobs and Badass pics of them!!    :biggrin:


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

when i get my office setup id love some of your work to hang up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Mar 25 2009, 05:35 PM~13389603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hit me upin PM when you ready homie


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2009, 10:31 PM~13381752
> *some DannyD creations at the Dub Show
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up TWOTONZ .


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

i know you got more pics


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2009, 10:04 PM~13381320
> *i left that show early to head out to LA....and right before I went thru the grapevine i stopped to pump gas at the Chevron and took this picture.....not what i normaly take pictures of but i think it came out perty good
> 
> what do you guys think?
> ...


Nice flicka


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 25 2009, 06:30 PM~13389551
> *thanks guys
> *


WHATS UP WHEN YOU GOING TO DO ANOTHER SHOOT DOWN HERE AT MOONEY GROVE?
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Mar 25 2009, 06:37 PM~13390449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dayum...i dont know....i know their is a big trucking show their this weekend but i have a wedding on Saturday and a shoot on Sunday


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 25 2009, 12:31 AM~13381752
> *some DannyD creations at the Dub Show
> 
> 
> ...


great shots as always homie  :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Mar 25 2009, 09:53 PM~13392869
> *great shots as always homie   :biggrin:
> *


thank you benz


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Twotonz, keep this date open we want you to come down a be apart of it bro...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2009, 07:02 PM~13378732
> *i got a few pics
> 
> well  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Mar 26 2009, 08:44 AM~13395707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool....i will


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2009, 11:24 PM~13368391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 15 2006, 02:17 AM~6177897
> *Flavia in the back seat of Still In The Game...i like how this pic came out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 26 2009, 11:05 AM~13397111
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheleo_@Mar 26 2009, 04:36 PM~13399915
> *
> *


were you at the DUB show?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny D and some of his Creations


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Angela


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 26 2009, 07:54 PM~13401314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those rims look badass!!!


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 26 2009, 10:07 PM~13403247
> *Those rims look badass!!!
> *


I wuz about 2 say da same thing.


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 26 2009, 07:52 PM~13401285
> *Danny D and some of his Creations
> 
> 
> ...


Just by curiousity, if u Two Tonz or anybody else know an around or approximate of how much Danny D would charge 4 a paint job? U know, all flaked out w/ patterns & shit??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64_@Mar 26 2009, 09:18 PM~13403411
> *Just by curiousity, if u Two Tonz or anybody else know an around or approximate of how much Danny D would charge 4 a paint job? U know, all flaked out w/ patterns & shit??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TWOooooooooooTOooooooooooooooooNZ 

whats up brother! how u been!


----------



## rol'Nfrm619to909 (Mar 27, 2009)

WOW! All I can say - I just spent 7 hours going thru all 267 pages and it was AMAZING to see your progress to becoming a pro photographer over the years.

This was a thread full of inspiration for a young photographer like me, seeing dedication goes a long way. Been checking out this site for a while, but had to register today to give you PROPS! :thumbsup: 

I hope you come down to San Bern in June so I can shake hands with the man that captures passion. Thanks again TWOTONZ.


----------



## egutierrez90640 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64_@Mar 26 2009, 10:18 PM~13403411
> *Just by curiousity, if u Two Tonz or anybody else know an around or approximate of how much Danny D would charge 4 a paint job? U know, all flaked out w/ patterns & shit??
> *



u will get a bad ass paint job for @ $10.000 !!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch+Mar 27 2009, 12:09 AM~13404690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2009, 01:01 AM~13404668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by egutierrez90640_@Mar 27 2009, 02:43 PM~13409348
> *u will get a bad ass paint job for @ $10.000 !!!!!
> *


Thanx bro, and da job beign baddass, I dont doubt it at all. The vato is a firme painter


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rol'Nfrm619to909_@Mar 27 2009, 11:35 AM~13408351
> *WOW! All I can say - I just spent 7 hours going thru all 267 pages and it was AMAZING to see your progress to becoming a pro photographer over the years.
> 
> This was a thread full of inspiration for a young photographer like me, seeing dedication goes a long way. Been checking out this site for a while, but had to register today to give you PROPS!  :thumbsup:
> ...


first of all....thank you for taking the time out and checking out all my pictures....its an honor to know that you took time out of your life to go thru my entire topic.

I dont think i will be at the San Bern show but i will be in SoCal more often this year


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sup Joe....ill give you a call in a few...i got something for you


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2009, 11:16 PM~13413484
> *sup Joe....ill give you a call in a few...i got something for you
> *


I'm up & waiting :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Mar 27 2009, 10:24 PM~13413557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *EXCANDALOW*, Twotonz
:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Alexzia


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Candy reppin Majestics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the new model :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Seanzilla cleaning up the Caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Magic Don Juan


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

K Jordan


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

IDK WTF is going on here


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 28 2009, 02:47 AM~13414056
> *K Jordan
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! me want! hahah :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 28 2009, 12:47 AM~13414056
> *K Jordan
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Im out the door....but i will be back in a few to post up more pics from the DUB show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up TWOTONZ. I need some lessons....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 28 2009, 01:46 AM~13414053
> *Magic Don Juan
> 
> 
> ...


*Green for the money and Gold for the honey*


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

HEY. BRO. WILL CALL U. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 28 2009, 06:56 PM~13419394
> *What up TWOTONZ. I need some lessons....
> *


and i need a full frame camera


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Mar 28 2009, 08:56 PM~13420250
> *HEY. BRO. WILL CALL U. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i have a missed called from a 614-**** number....was that you? I was shooting a XVnera so i didnt hear it


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a XVnera i did yesterday (3/28/09) in Newman









I have a lot more experience shooting Weddings and XVneras then i do shooting cars (and i think im a lil better at shooting those as well) so if anybody has a special event coming up hit me up my priceses are very fair (actually kind of cheap for the amount and quality i give)


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Mar 29 2009, 12:06 AM~13421305
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 29 2009, 01:02 AM~13421296
> *from a XVnera i did yesterday (3/28/09) in Newman
> 
> 
> ...


Great Shot :thumbsup:


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 28 2009, 11:15 PM~13420419
> *i have a missed called from a 614-**** number....was that you?  I was shooting a XVnera so i didnt hear it
> *


WILL CALL U ABOUT 100 PM 2DAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai+Mar 29 2009, 07:03 AM~13421897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> Alexzia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Mar 29 2009, 10:40 AM~13422955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

when i was in SoCal i stopped by at Tommy Burgers


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some chick with Smileys ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2009, 02:43 AM~13429177
> *some chick with Smileys ride
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2009, 02:43 AM~13429177
> *some chick with Smileys ride
> 
> 
> ...


Dam any more of her or more females


----------



## egutierrez90640 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2009, 01:43 AM~13429174
> *when i was in SoCal i stopped by at Tommy Burgers
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2009, 01:44 AM~13429180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Mar 30 2009, 04:44 AM~13429526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by egutierrez90640+Mar 30 2009, 12:42 PM~13433429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2009, 01:44 AM~13429180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 28 2009, 12:47 AM~13414056
> *K Jordan
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

ONCE AGAIN-NICE PICS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@Mar 30 2009, 05:53 PM~13436519
> *ONCE AGAIN-NICE PICS
> *


thanks UCE


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2009, 10:04 PM~13381320
> *i left that show early to head out to LA....and right before I went thru the grapevine i stopped to pump gas at the Chevron and took this picture.....not what i normaly take pictures of but i think it came out perty good
> 
> what do you guys think?
> ...


NICE PICTURES> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Mar 30 2009, 05:58 PM~13436574
> *NICE PICTURES>  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i still have a lot more pics....ill post more up later


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2009, 07:11 PM~13436705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 30 2009, 06:26 PM~13436859
> *NICE PIC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Andy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ok last one for now


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2009, 01:43 AM~13429177
> *some chick with Smileys ride
> 
> 
> ...


shes got roids


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a throw back picture from July 2005


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2009, 06:52 PM~13436516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mas Sexy que la chingada. Firme flicks homie. Thanx 4 posting :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 31 2009, 11:17 PM~13450800
> *a throw back picture from July 2005
> 
> 
> ...


The first cad with the scratch & sniff hood


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

your east coast supporter.... :biggrin: 










me me me meeeeee.... :biggrin: 

waiting on the calender.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64+Mar 31 2009, 10:31 PM~13450884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 2 2009, 02:39 PM~13467271
> *your east coast supporter....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the Support homie....as of right now you are the only one with a Twotonz shirt in the whole state of Florida.....and i know that for a fact


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2009, 07:11 PM~13436705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 2 2009, 08:35 PM~13471125
> *Nice pic!!
> *


thanks L4L


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lifestyle


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

new pic....for the new page


----------



## egutierrez90640 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 2 2009, 10:44 PM~13472091
> *Lifestyle
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2009, 07:11 PM~13436715
> *i still have a lot more pics....ill post more up later
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE !


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:31 PM~13472513
> *new pic....for the new page
> 
> 
> ...


Whats Cracken Twotonz :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2009, 12:31 AM~13472513
> *new pic....for the new page
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2009, 11:04 PM~13381320
> *i left that show early to head out to LA....and right before I went thru the grapevine i stopped to pump gas at the Chevron and took this picture.....not what i normaly take pictures of but i think it came out perty good
> 
> what do you guys think?
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

nice picture


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:31 PM~13472513
> *new pic....for the new page
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2009, 12:24 AM~13470957
> *thanks for the Support homie....as of right now you are the only one with a Twotonz shirt in the whole state of Florida.....and i know that for a fact
> *



YOU KNOW I GOT YOU.... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by egutierrez90640+Apr 3 2009, 02:50 PM~13477614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Joe :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Apr 3 2009, 05:04 PM~13478449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias Alberto


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66+Apr 3 2009, 07:20 PM~13479348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i ever make it to Dade county im going to hit you up homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

stopping by to get some gas in Cherry 64


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2009, 11:16 PM~13480638
> *stopping by to get some gas in Cherry 64
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT A POSTER SIZE FOR MY GARAGE :yes: :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 3 2009, 11:18 PM~13481026
> *I WANT A POSTER SIZE FOR MY GARAGE :yes:  :yes:
> *


you got it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

crusing in Cherry 64


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 4 2009, 12:18 AM~13481026
> *I WANT A POSTER SIZE FOR MY GARAGE :yes:  :yes:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

QUE ONDA... TWOTONZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 3 2009, 11:46 PM~13481133
> *QUE ONDA... TWOTONZ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup Jojo....im going to try and make it to SoCal for the Traffic BBQ in late April....maybe ill see you their


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

trying to get the new patterend out belly


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Apr 4 2009, 12:07 AM~13481197
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

THAT WAS TIGHT HOW YOU PUT THAT PIC UP TO MY QUOTE QUICK THINKING BRO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 4 2009, 12:41 AM~13481271
> *THAT WAS TIGHT HOW YOU PUT THAT PIC UP TO MY QUOTE QUICK THINKING BRO
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

NICE PICS TWOTONZ!!
PURO


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WUS GOIN DOWN PLAYA....... :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Apr 4 2009, 07:02 AM~13481993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a company trip i took Saturday at Santa Rosa's Safari West


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 4 2009, 12:49 AM~13481143
> *sup Jojo....im going to try and make it to SoCal for the Traffic BBQ in late April....maybe ill see you their
> *


 :thumbsup: YOU ARE THE MAN, WHEN IT COMES TO PIC'S BROTHER!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

YOU COULD TAKE OVER TORO'S JOB :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K TORO :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2009, 07:11 PM~13436715
> *i still have a lot more pics....ill post more up later
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 5 2009, 08:05 AM~13486820
> *from a company trip i took Saturday at Santa Rosa's Safari West
> 
> 
> ...


let me be the first to say: Nice Impalas :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 4 2009, 12:51 AM~13481150
> *trying to get the new patterend out belly
> 
> 
> ...


Badass Pic! As usual!  :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 5 2009, 12:04 AM~13486804
> *
> *


Was up bigg dooggg


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67+Apr 5 2009, 01:02 AM~13487097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Apr 5 2009, 09:42 AM~13488375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Cheleo...planning out my next trip to SoCal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few more flicks from my trip to Safari West

a carving inside the restaurant


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

about to go in the Jeep ride


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 4 2009, 12:51 AM~13481150
> *trying to get the new patterend out belly
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

we got a lil too close to the Giraffes


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

going out to dinner after the trip


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 5 2009, 02:15 PM~13489397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shots homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks meatwhistle


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:31 PM~13472513
> *new pic....for the new page
> 
> 
> ...



anymore of the one in the black top?


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 5 2009, 01:14 PM~13489395
> *we got a lil too close to the Giraffes
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic!! :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GABINO+Apr 5 2009, 03:55 PM~13490134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Guero


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 5 2009, 04:17 PM~13489404
> *going out to dinner after the trip
> 
> 
> ...



man, looks like a magazine ad  

makes me thirsty :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 7 2009, 06:10 PM~13511926
> *man, looks like a magazine ad
> 
> makes me thirsty :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 5 2009, 02:17 PM~13489404
> *going out to dinner after the trip
> 
> 
> ...


YOU READY FOR ONE 2TONZ :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 7 2009, 06:44 PM~13511609
> *:biggrin:
> 
> here are some that i had previously posted
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:31 PM~13472513
> *new pic....for the new page
> 
> 
> ...


IF CRACK KILLS ,I WANT SOME :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 7 2009, 08:21 PM~13513018
> *IF CRACK KILLS ,I WANT SOME :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+Apr 7 2009, 08:12 PM~13512884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that photoshoot was deffinetly crackin


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 8 2009, 02:44 AM~13511609
> *:biggrin:
> 
> here are some that i had previously posted
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 7 2009, 06:44 PM~13511609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :around:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 7 2009, 09:21 PM~13513018
> *IF CRACK KILLS ,I WANT SOME :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: Me too!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 8 2009, 12:23 AM~13514871
> *im always ready for one Trino  :biggrin:
> 
> sup Ralph
> ...


Busy tring to pick up more shows. How you been?


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 7 2009, 11:23 PM~13514871
> * that photoshoot was deffinetly crackin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GotSwitchez? (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2009, 10:16 PM~13480638
> *stopping by to get some gas in Cherry 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

SUP ESE... HOW YOU DOING


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 7 2009, 06:44 PM~13511609
> *:biggrin:
> 
> here are some that i had previously posted
> ...




thank tonz  
that's a healthy young lady :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg+Apr 7 2009, 11:33 PM~13514912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right on man....hope to see you at the shows homie. Ive been good....just here staying busy and checking out houses


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GotSwitchez?+Apr 8 2009, 06:42 AM~13516082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem John....and yeah she is a healthy one lol


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP TWOTONZ :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:cheesy: 



q vo TWOTONZ


----------



## STKNIMPALA (Apr 5, 2009)

Kool pics :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

I FEEL LIKE A COLD GLASS OF MILK!!  



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 7 2009, 06:44 PM~13511609
> *:biggrin:
> 
> here are some that i had previously posted
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Apr 8 2009, 06:36 PM~13522754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2009, 05:58 PM~13436571
> *thanks UCE
> *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Kneedeepdonthate (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2006, 01:17 AM~6216005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one...


----------



## Kneedeepdonthate (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 10:55 PM~8718171
> *cochina
> 
> 
> ...


Ass


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 7 2009, 06:44 PM~13511609
> *:biggrin:
> 
> here are some that i had previously posted
> ...


----------



## Kneedeepdonthate (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2007, 01:12 AM~8838582
> *from a photo shoot for an Image Dynamic poster
> 
> 
> ...


super sexie!!!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

Was up twotonz :wave:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO+Apr 9 2009, 04:52 PM~13531896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kneedeepdonthate+Apr 10 2009, 11:07 AM~13539436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 9 2009, 02:03 PM~13529858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

nice pics need more of cherry 64 with the new traffic plaque.


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

:biggrin: NICE PICS TWO TONZ YOU GET DOWN HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.....


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:31 PM~13472513
> *new pic....for the new page
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WHATS GOING IN TONZ.... HOWS THE WEST COAST..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Whats up everybody....i need all you guys to do me a favor and go to Maxim.com and vote for my girl Halina from San Francisco, CA in the Hometown Hottie contest all this week


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

i voted...guess for who


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Apr 13 2009, 08:14 PM~13567561
> *i voted...guess for who
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 13 2009, 07:31 PM~13566052
> *Whats up everybody....i need all you guys to do me a favor and go to Maxim.com and vote for my girl Halina from San Francisco, CA in the Hometown Hottie contest all this week
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue:


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

Great pix bro! you got some lookers on you team!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Apr 14 2009, 05:06 PM~13577256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Kneedeepdonthate (Mar 28, 2009)

What's up lowwrider fanatics


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 13 2009, 07:31 PM~13566052
> *Whats up everybody....i need all you guys to do me a favor and go to Maxim.com and vote for my girl Halina from San Francisco, CA in the Hometown Hottie contest all this week
> 
> 
> ...



I'm voting right now...that's cool that she used your pic man!


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2009, 12:24 AM~13470957
> *thanks for the Support homie....as of right now you are the only one with a Twotonz shirt in the whole state of Florida.....and i know that for a fact
> *


I want one! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kneedeepdonthate+Apr 14 2009, 06:09 PM~13577898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill send you a PM right now homie


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 14 2009, 07:40 PM~13578326
> *sup homie
> 
> she submitted 3 photos and Maxim wants to use mine in a future issue if she makes it to the Semi-Finals so i have to sign a copyright release for the image so hopefully she does  :cheesy:
> ...



That's good shit right there....everyone needs to go vote! I want to see Twotonz' image in Maxim.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2009, 09:57 PM~13543826
> *:biggrin:
> 
> sup homie
> *


just passing by homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 7 2009, 09:21 PM~13513018
> *IF CRACK KILLS ,I WANT SOME :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

QUE ONDA... MR.TONZ!!! :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Apr 14 2009, 07:21 PM~13578936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Jojo


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 14 2009, 08:21 PM~13578936
> *That's good shit right there....everyone needs to go vote!  I want to see Twotonz' image in Maxim.
> *


Yup, yup! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 15 2009, 04:44 PM~13587519
> *Yup, yup!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STKNIMPALA (Apr 5, 2009)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> :thumbsup:
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Kneedeepdonthate (Mar 28, 2009)

What's up, anymore carshow girls??? Post em up fellas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKNIMPALA+Apr 15 2009, 05:42 PM~13588032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill have some after this weekend


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 15 2009, 09:39 PM~13590677
> *
> 
> see you homies from the big M this weekend
> ...


From Low Creation Show?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> Whats up everybody....i need all you guys to do me a favor and go to Maxim.com and vote for my girl Halina from San Francisco, CA in the Hometown Hottie contest all this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> > Whats up everybody....i need all you guys to do me a favor and go to Maxim.com and vote for my girl Halina from San Francisco, CA in the Hometown Hottie contest all this week
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai+Apr 16 2009, 03:39 PM~13598132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Jesus? are you going to have the monte at the show on Saturday?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 16 2009, 04:35 PM~13598644
> *done done done...
> *


thanks ED


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got it done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> see you homies from the big M this weekend
> :thumbsup: see u at show homeboy


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 16 2009, 05:39 PM~13598671
> *the Premier show in SoCal
> 
> sup Jesus?  are you going to have the monte at the show on Saturday?
> *


He has to take it its mandatory :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 16 2009, 05:29 PM~13599091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 16 2009, 11:22 PM~13602776
> *
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 16 2009, 05:39 PM~13598671
> *the Premier show in SoCal
> 
> sup Jesus?  are you going to have the monte at the show on Saturday?
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT UP MR. TWOTONZ, YOU GONNA BE IN S.D. FOR CHICANO PARK DAY???

I SEE UR 1 POST AWAY FROM 10,000 HOMIE, THATS ALOT OF POSTS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 17 2009, 10:02 PM~13612179
> *WAT UP MR. TWOTONZ, YOU GONNA BE IN S.D. FOR CHICANO PARK DAY???
> 
> I SEE UR 1 POST AWAY FROM 10,000 HOMIE,  THATS ALOT OF POSTS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what can i say....im a post whore. I want to go to SD but im going to LA this weekend and im not to sure about makin to long road trips back to back.......but we will see


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 17 2009, 11:02 PM~13612179
> *WAT UP MR. TWOTONZ, YOU GONNA BE IN S.D. FOR CHICANO PARK DAY???
> 
> I SEE UR 1 POST AWAY FROM 10,000 HOMIE,  THATS ALOT OF POSTS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


10,000 posts thats alot of beers


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill be in SoCal all weekend....hope to bring back some good pictures for you guys....cause my topic needs some


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 18 2009, 02:37 AM~13612977
> *ill be in SoCal all weekend....hope to bring back some good pictures for you guys....cause my topic needs some
> *


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP TWOTONZ!!
P


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i just want to say thanks to all the car clubs an solo riders from SoCal that made me feel at home today. I will have pictures from this weekend up by tuesday


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 18 2009, 11:34 PM~13619493
> *i just want to say thanks to all the car clubs an solo riders from SoCal that made me feel at home today.  I will have pictures from this weekend up by tuesday
> *


NICE TALKING TO YOU TODAY HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

I SAW YOU HOMIE BUT YOU WERE TOO BUSY DOGGIE  NEXT TIME DOGG


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

I see you Mr Dos toneladas


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 18 2009, 11:34 PM~13619493
> *i just want to say thanks to all the car clubs an solo riders from SoCal that made me feel at home today.  I will have pictures from this weekend up by tuesday
> *


It was coo talking to you homie you will always be more than welcom in the 818

cant wait to see them pic's


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Apr 19 2009, 09:36 AM~13621205
> *X2</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 18 2009, 11:34 PM~13619493
> *i just want to say thanks to all the car clubs an solo riders from SoCal that made me feel at home today.  I will have pictures from this weekend up by tuesday
> *


Have a safe trip back my friend! Wish I could have stayed and hung out. Next time!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

hope you made it back safe homie,,it was a long day yesterday :biggrin: and thanks for those tips


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 16 2009, 08:40 PM~13598679
> *thanks ED
> *



you know i got you... 


hows everything ese...

any word on that calender i want to be the first on the east coast...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

wut up tonz, just throwing it to the top homie :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Apr 18 2009, 05:59 AM~13613457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my bad homie....ill be going to SoCal more often this year thou


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina+Apr 18 2009, 10:44 PM~13619555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Buddy :biggrin: you know we will be in touch more often


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+Apr 20 2009, 09:54 AM~13630499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Jesus....good chillin with you after the show homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im going to start uploading a few pics from the Premier show....so ill have a handfull in a few


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

sup Jesus....good chillin with you after the show homie 
[/quote]
same here TWOTONZ!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 20 2009, 11:43 PM~13639372
> *im going to start uploading a few pics from the Premier show....so ill have a handfull in a few
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Premier


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 20 2009, 10:41 PM~13639359
> *thanks Rich...yeah it was a long and hot day.  No problem on those tips man....how late were you cochinos their till??  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


JUST A LIL AFTER YOU LEFT :biggrin: AND YOU KNOW YOUR PART OF THE TEAM :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 20 2009, 11:54 PM~13639654
> *JUST A LIL AFTER YOU LEFT :biggrin: AND YOU KNOW YOUR PART OF THE TEAM :cheesy:
> *


guilty as charged :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice Pic! :biggrin: ....... It was good talking to you on Sat(im the guy that asked you about the 62 T-Bird). Hopefully we can see you more out here in this part of town. Take care:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 01:16 AM~13639554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

NICE PICS TWOTONZ :thumbsup: ARE U GONNA POST MORE OF THE PREMIER SHOW?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

GLAD TO SEE YOU MADE IT HOME OK BRO , THANKS FOR THE CAMERA TIPS
& FOR COMING DOWN TO SHOOT @ THE SHOP . LET ME KNOW NEXT TIME
YOUR DOWN & I'LL MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A GOOD TIME .


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

you know the drill....  

hope you had a good one down here - hit me up if you are heading to diego this coming weekend.


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bad ass pics


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*DAMMIT !*


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 20 2009, 11:16 PM~13639554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> same here homie....now you know next time im down their we got to set up a shoot with you SixThree :biggrin:
> 
> 
> SOUNDS GOOD TO ME HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 12:17 AM~13639557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

THANKS FOR THE PIC HOMIE


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 21 2009, 10:44 AM~13642344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why you shakin when you takin Paulie? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 21 2009, 11:21 AM~13642708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 21 2009, 10:44 AM~13642344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GABINO+Apr 21 2009, 07:01 AM~13640914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will be posting up a few more pics later on in the week...im not going to post up that many since i covered it for Impalas Magazine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 21 2009, 09:00 AM~13641975
> *GLAD TO SEE YOU MADE IT HOME OK BRO , THANKS FOR THE CAMERA TIPS
> & FOR COMING DOWN TO SHOOT @ THE SHOP . LET ME KNOW NEXT TIME
> YOUR DOWN & I'LL MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A GOOD TIME .
> *


thanks for everything Angelo and good lookin out while i was down their homie and you know whats going to happen when the 2 door is done :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 21 2009, 09:17 AM~13642103
> *you know the drill....
> 
> hope you had a good one down here - hit me up if you are heading to diego this coming weekend.
> *


what happen Rod? i heard you were going to perform on Saturday? did you get stage fright or what? :biggrin: 

but on the real good seein you and the rest of the Imperials at the show homie.....as far as SanDiego goes right now i dont think im going to go but who knows i might just say Fuck it on Friday night


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Apr 21 2009, 09:17 AM~13642103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO+Apr 21 2009, 10:02 AM~13642527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY+Apr 21 2009, 12:10 PM~13643869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i went out to eat before i left LA and came across this dude walkin his pit and asked him if i could snap a few shots


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 12:17 AM~13639559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG DOWG


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 21 2009, 04:24 PM~13646688
> *THANKS BIG DOWG
> *


no problem homie and thank you for the cold drink homie :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 05:26 PM~13646715
> *no problem homie and thank you for the cold drink homie  :biggrin:
> *


ANYTIME CARNAL


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

*DAMMIT !*
:0 :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 05:04 PM~13646509
> *thanks for everything Angelo and good lookin out while i was down their homie and you know whats going to happen when the 2 door is done  :biggrin:
> *


ANYTIME BIG DOGG YOU KNOW IT'S NEVER A PROBLEM . 
I HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE BREAKFAST SPOT I TOOK YOU TO :biggrin: 

& YES I DO KNOW WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN WHEN THE 2 DOOR IS DONE .
:worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 21 2009, 04:46 PM~13646895
> *ANYTIME BIG DOGG YOU KNOW IT'S NEVER A  PROBLEM .
> I HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE BREAKFAST SPOT I TOOK YOU TO  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 05:11 PM~13646572
> *
> 
> whats up John....you going to Chicano Park on Saturday?
> ...



yea im gonna try to cruise by in the afternoon.
my son has a baseball game in the morning.
you coming down?
don't forget the x-man's menudo is the
next day  be there for sure


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

THANKS FOR COMING DOWN, NICE TO MEET UP WITH YOU! THANKS FOR THE GREAT PICS. WORKS OF ART, JOSE BARBA PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 21 2009, 06:01 PM~13647719
> *yea im gonna try to cruise by in the afternoon.
> my son has a baseball game in the morning.
> you coming down?
> ...


last week i was 90% sure i was going but now im only about 15%....i think i just got burned out this weekend with the long drive, car show and all the photoshoots i did....and the hot ass weather didnt help either.....but i might just say Fuck It! on Friday night and just go....if i do go ill make sure to keep an eye out for your ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 21 2009, 06:05 PM~13647775
> *THANKS FOR COMING DOWN, NICE TO MEET UP WITH YOU! THANKS FOR THE GREAT PICS. WORKS OF ART, JOSE BARBA PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS
> *


sup Jose....good meeting you homie and thanks for the hospitality homie....also nice ragtops....all of them :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

out takes from the Majestics Photoshoot at Big Richs shop


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

sup twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 21 2009, 08:23 PM~13649779
> *sup twotonz
> *


what up dawg


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 09:27 PM~13649820
> *what up dawg
> *


we should set up a shoot here in livingston somewhere.. have all the locals bring the rides.. i know we got acouple hiding out in some garages out here


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 21 2009, 08:29 PM~13649847
> *we should set up a shoot here in livingston somewhere.. have all the locals bring the rides.. i know we got acouple hiding out in some garages out here
> *


thats a good idea homie....let do it


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 09:34 PM~13649897
> *thats a good idea homie....let do it
> *


  

ya saves, let me know


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 07:34 PM~13648153
> *last week i was 90% sure i was going but now im only about 15%....i think i just got burned out this weekend with the long drive, car show and all the photoshoots i did....and the hot ass weather didnt help either.....but i might just say Fuck It! on Friday night and just go....if i do go ill make sure to keep an eye out for your ride
> *



right on, P.M. if you head out


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> out takes from the Majestics Photoshoot at Big Richs shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 09:17 PM~13649713
> *out takes from the Majestics Photoshoot at Big Richs shop
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics once again!!  :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 08:17 PM~13649713
> *out takes from the Majestics Photoshoot at Big Richs shop
> 
> 
> ...


EVEN THA OUTTAKE PICS ARE TIGHT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*OM MY GOD !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 21 2009, 03:28 PM~13645467
> *Why you shakin when you takin Paulie? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WIFEE KNEW I TOOK THESE
PICTURES I'LL BE A DEAD MAN !


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 22 2009, 10:44 AM~13655165
> *OM MY GOD !
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 05:08 PM~13646554
> *what happen Rod?  i heard you were going to perform on Saturday? did you get stage fright or what? :biggrin:
> 
> but on the real good seein you and the rest of the Imperials at the show homie.....as far as SanDiego goes right now i dont think im going to go but who knows i might just say Fuck it on Friday night
> *


HA! 

my people got on stage - the white dudes rappin' and "totally rippin' it" :roflmao: 

i'll save mine for vegas. 

good seeing you too. if you roll to SD, or anywhere in between hit me up.


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 13 2009, 07:31 PM~13566052
> *Whats up everybody....i need all you guys to do me a favor and go to Maxim.com and vote for my girl Halina from San Francisco, CA in the Hometown Hottie contest all this week
> 
> 
> ...


i hope everyone voted, but just in case let me post up this pic i have been keeping to myself from that day to remind everyone why we voted for Halina, and thanks again Twotonz for letting me hang out

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> right on, P.M. if you head out


 :thumbsup: 


> > out takes from the Majestics Photoshoot at Big Richs shop
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

Post the nudes,,lol


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~+Apr 22 2009, 09:22 AM~13654940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Apr 22 2009, 04:19 PM~13659296
> *i hope everyone voted, but just in case let me post up this pic i have been keeping to myself from that day to remind everyone why we voted for Halina, and thanks again Twotonz for letting me hang out
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


dayum....even i had to right click and save that one :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 22 2009, 05:40 PM~13660093
> *Post the nudes,,lol
> *


what nudes :| 











































 
NSFW (Not Safe For Work)


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Apr 22 2009, 05:19 PM~13659296
> *i hope everyone voted, but just in case let me post up this pic i have been keeping to myself from that day to remind everyone why we voted for Halina, and thanks again Twotonz for letting me hang out
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 22 2009, 05:48 PM~13660175
> *what nudes  :|
> 
> NSFW (Not Safe For Work)
> *


That one came out very nice


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 22 2009, 07:10 PM~13660446
> *That one came out  very nice
> *


*& THEY WERE VERY SOFT* :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 22 2009, 07:06 PM~13661137
> *& THEY WERE VERY SOFT  :biggrin:
> *


I WOULDNT KNOW


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 22 2009, 08:40 PM~13661655
> *I WOULDNT KNOW
> *


*I WOULD !!!*  :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 22 2009, 08:11 PM~13662068
> *I WOULD !!!  :biggrin:  :tongue:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Apr 22 2009, 05:19 PM~13659296
> *i hope everyone voted, but just in case let me post up this pic i have been keeping to myself from that day to remind everyone why we voted for Halina, and thanks again Twotonz for letting me hang out
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :worship: :tongue:  :wow: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

q'vo ese' :wave:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA+Apr 22 2009, 09:21 PM~13662971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 23 2009, 12:11 AM~13662068
> *I WOULD !!!  :biggrin:  :tongue:
> *


ya you look like the type of guy that loves pizza tits ahahahahaha u silly bastard ahahaha


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 23 2009, 04:18 PM~13669804
> *ya you look like the type of guy that loves pizza tits ahahahahaha u silly bastard ahahaha
> *


IF YOU READ MINE & RICH'S COMMENTS RIGHT ,
YOU WOULD KNOW I WAS TALKING ABOUT HOW 
SOFT THEY WERE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 22 2009, 09:11 PM~13662068
> *I WOULD !!!  :biggrin:  :tongue:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 23 2009, 05:49 PM~13670729
> *
> :0
> *




:0 dammm!! tonz you should come up with a scratch & sniff of this one! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 24 2009, 08:56 AM~13676658
> *:0 dammm!! tonz you should come up with a scratch & sniff of this one! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:  :cheesy:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn+Apr 24 2009, 07:56 AM~13676658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice and all....but keep that stuff in Off Topic....Thanks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the Premier show


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

> what nudes :|
> 
> NSFW (Not Safe For Work)
> [/quote
> Two tonz mas de estas que no more more


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

WHATS UP LOCO


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 05:37 PM~13681443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 05:45 PM~13681516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THATS MY 63 THANKS FOR THE FLICK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> wow whos that girl :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> > wow whos that girl :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :dunno: WHOS CAR IN THE BACKROUND :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> :dunno: WHOS CAR IN THE BACKROUND :biggrin:
> spankys 67 from the majestics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one for now


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Apr 24 2009, 04:40 PM~13681469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know....but i saw her leave with some guy in a black cadillac :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 06:01 PM~13681622
> *sup Joe
> 
> THANK'S HOMIE</span> :biggrin: *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> sup Joe
> 
> 63 was lookin good homie
> 
> ...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

WHAT UP SMILEY :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 24 2009, 07:07 PM~13681668
> *WHAT UP SMILEY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 24 2009, 05:05 PM~13681658
> * :0  :biggrin: lucky bastard
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 06:52 PM~13681556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS DOGGGG


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 06:31 PM~13681409
> *from the Premier show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 24 2009, 05:11 PM~13681710
> *THANKS DOGGGG
> *


no problem Jose


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a lil preview of the Majestics Photoshoot from Sunday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 06:09 PM~13681693
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few more from the Premier Show....before i leave to Hayward for the Low Vintage Show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Goodtimes in the house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean 60


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Imperials


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 06:21 PM~13681768
> *a lil preview of the Majestics Photoshoot from Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


Badass Pic!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Sweet Pics Brother!! Keep that Trigger Finger Strong!!


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Tonz nice finally meeting you at Low Vintage. Been a fan of your work or should I say talent for a while now! Keep up the great work Uso!..........Braddah Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY+Apr 25 2009, 12:55 PM~13687159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you PureXTC....and trust me homie ill be snappin away until the day i cant


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheleo+Apr 25 2009, 07:05 PM~13689211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good meeting you to Joe....sorry i didnt have much time to talk....but now that i have a face to a name im sure ill be seeing you and the UCE family around


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 25 2009, 08:58 AM~13685652
> *a few more from the Premier Show....before i leave to Hayward for the Low Vintage Show
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 02:17 AM~13639559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
BADD ASS TAT & BADD ASS PICTURE....


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 25 2009, 10:00 AM~13685659
> *Imperials
> 
> 
> ...


hey theres Rod!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY+Apr 26 2009, 09:53 AM~13693051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Jose :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny driving down 99 by Turlock


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 26 2009, 10:18 PM~13698779
> *Danny driving down 99 by Turlock
> 
> 
> ...



Bad as bro ....keep them coming!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for lunch today it was cool kicking it with you & Kutty


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Apr 26 2009, 09:19 PM~13698792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good seeing you Joe and glad you got the 8 out again


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

it was kool kicking it with you today


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 26 2009, 09:29 PM~13698910
> *it was kool kicking it with you today
> *


same here D....and dayum youngster....you doing to much


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 26 2009, 10:33 PM~13698944
> *same here D....and dayum youngster....you doing to much
> *


haha i have to

i need somethin to keep me busy :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 26 2009, 09:44 PM~13699037
> *haha    i have to
> 
> i need somethin to keep me busy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Kiki's son Matthew helping his dad clean his future ride


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

Keep up the good work bro the low vintage show was off the hook going to post pics soon ....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 26 2009, 10:02 PM~13699206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lil Miss Hyphy at the Low Vintage show yesterday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at Sams after the Low Vintage show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 26 2009, 10:48 PM~13699069
> *Kiki's son Matthew helping his dad clean his future ride
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a KOOL ASS PIC!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 09:09 PM~13681693
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOTTA LOVE YOUR JOB.... :biggrin: 
HOWS EVERYTHING 
WHERES MY CALENDER. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 09:21 PM~13681768
> *a lil preview of the Majestics Photoshoot from Sunday
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS A BEAUTIFUL PIC AS WELL.


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

TTT...... :wave:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 26 2009, 10:48 PM~13699069
> *Kiki's son Matthew helping his dad clean his future ride
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a cool ass pic right there Tonz keep em coming uce!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 26 2009, 11:13 PM~13699318
> *at Sams after the Low Vintage show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 26 2009, 10:18 PM~13698779
> *Danny driving down 99 by Turlock
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats nice


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Apr 26 2009, 03:56 PM~13694736
> *hey theres Rod!!
> *


 :ugh: 

keep it on the low, dude!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 26 2009, 10:11 PM~13699306
> *Lil Miss Hyphy at the Low Vintage show yesterday
> 
> 
> ...



ANYMORE OF HER :cheesy: 


GREAT PICS TWOTONZ


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:31 PM~13472513
> *new pic....for the new page
> 
> 
> ...


oh my jesus!!!


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 26 2009, 11:18 PM~13698779
> *Danny driving down 99 by Turlock
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BRO, NEXT TIME LET ME NO THAT U R NEXT 2 ME I WILL HIT THE SWITCH OR SCRAPE THE JUNK. THANK 4 THE PICTURES. IT WAS GOOD 2 C U OUT THERE ! ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 26 2009, 10:37 PM~13699503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Ed


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wildponey+Apr 27 2009, 06:31 AM~13700986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rocksolid420+Apr 27 2009, 09:29 AM~13702713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C.+Apr 27 2009, 11:28 AM~13703989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Apr 27 2009, 03:57 PM~13706900
> *HEY BRO, NEXT TIME LET ME NO THAT U R NEXT 2 ME I WILL HIT THE  SWITCH OR SCRAPE  THE JUNK.  THANK 4 THE PICTURES. IT WAS GOOD 2  C  U  OUT THERE ! ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i was tring to catch up to you but it was a lil hard having one hand on the zoom, the other on the shutter button, steering with my left leg, giving it gas with my right foot and looking thru the view finder :cheesy: by the time i caught up to you i had to take the West Main St exit


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Apr 27 2009, 03:32 PM~13706067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 27 2009, 04:05 PM~13706988
> *thanks homie
> *


THANK YOU LOL GIVE ME GREAT PICS TO LOOK AT FROM SHOWS OR OTHER EVENT'S I COULDN'T MAKE IT TO....


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 27 2009, 12:28 PM~13703989
> *ANYMORE OF HER  :cheesy:
> GREAT PICS TWOTONZ
> *



Here u go brother!!!


----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 27 2009, 12:48 AM~13699069
> *Kiki's son Matthew helping his dad clean his future ride
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THIS IS A NICE PICTURE HOMIE !!! :thumbsup: 
FUTURE LOWRIDER IN THE WORKS.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Apr 27 2009, 05:52 PM~13707474
> *Here u go brother!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 26 2009, 11:13 PM~13699318
> *at Sams after the Low Vintage show
> 
> 
> ...



Right click SAVE !!!!


----------



## STKNIMPALA (Apr 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 27 2009, 06:09 PM~13707031
> *i was tring to catch up to you but it was a lil hard having one hand on the zoom, the other on the shutter button, steering with my left leg, giving it gas with my right foot and looking thru the view finder  :cheesy: by the time i caught up to you i had to take the West Main St exit
> *


SORRY ABOUT BRO. I WAS WONDERING HOW U DID THAT! BUT U TOOK A NICE SHOT OF THE JUNK. LIKE 2 HOOK UP WITH U SO U CAN TAKE A PICTURE OF ME SCRAPE AT NIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Apr 27 2009, 05:52 PM~13707474
> *Here u go brother!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> last one for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> > :cheesy:
> > ttt 4 MISTER 42
> >
> > :biggrin: THANKS 4 THE NICE FLIK!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > last one for now
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C.+Apr 27 2009, 04:35 PM~13707331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKNIMPALA+Apr 27 2009, 07:55 PM~13710308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem man


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

today from my grandmas 83rd Bday


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 28 2009, 12:19 AM~13712645
> *today from my grandmas 83rd Bday
> 
> 
> ...




that's firme, God bless her


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 27 2009, 06:05 PM~13706988
> *thanks homie
> 
> i aint got nothing that day....so i might go check it out
> ...


PM ME OR CALL ME UP IF YOU WANNA SET UP A BOOTH. I KNOW YOU ALWAYS GETTIN YOUR HUSTLE ON.


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

Was up twotonz :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 28 2009, 12:19 AM~13712645
> *today from my grandmas 83rd Bday
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Apr 28 2009, 08:09 AM~13713996
> *that's firme, God bless her
> *


thats a pic to blow up and frame homie....... :0  real old school que no!!!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 28 2009, 12:19 AM~13712645
> *today from my grandmas 83rd Bday
> 
> 
> ...



Que dios la bendiga y que tenga mas anos de vevir feliz cumpleanos :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn+Apr 28 2009, 07:09 AM~13713996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'+Apr 28 2009, 08:54 AM~13715026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup dawg


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

do you have a pic of the monte?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 28 2009, 12:19 AM~13712645
> *today from my grandmas 83rd Bday
> 
> 
> ...



FELIZ CUMPLEAñOS


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 28 2009, 01:19 AM~13712645
> *today from my grandmas 83rd Bday
> 
> 
> ...


THATS AWESOME CONGRATS TO HER!
MAYBE SHE CONTINUE HER LEGACY.
I KNOW HER FOOD MUST BE BANGIN


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 06:09 PM~13681693
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice shot, :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 26 2009, 10:48 PM~13699069
> *Kiki's son Matthew helping his dad clean his future ride
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pic


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Whats up, Two tonz it was good seeing you again homie


----------



## Enchanted Creation (Apr 28, 2009)

Any pics from the Low Vintage show yet twotonz?


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 28 2009, 12:19 AM~13712645
> *today from my grandmas 83rd Bday
> 
> 
> ...


Hau'oli La Hanau to her hope she has plenty more Tonz! God Bless....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 28 2009, 03:19 AM~13712645
> *today from my grandmas 83rd Bday
> 
> 
> ...



shes blessed....
wish we can live that long.
thats experience to the fullest.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 26 2009, 11:13 PM~13699318
> *at Sams after the Low Vintage show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

T
T
T[/COLOR


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT 4 the HOMIE 2TONZ


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

DJKRAZY 5 DE MAYO MIX.wma


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Tonz, just wanted to post this up  
you might want to hit this one up.........

Saturday, August 15th 2009 
Xavier The X-Man's Cruise for the Cause Car Show!

MAGIC 92.5 presents Xavier The X-Man's 7th Annual Cruise for the Cause Blood & Bone Marrow Drive Car Show on Saturday, August 15th at Otay Ranch Town Center from 10a to 3p. 

http://www.xavierthexman.com/events.php


good show for a good cause!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill have a few more up tomorow


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave: :wave: Wuz up TwoTonz


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 03:39 AM~13769437
> *ill have a few more up tomorow
> 
> 
> ...


Please do Tonz :thumbsup: Looking good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Apr 28 2009, 06:45 PM~13721474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah her food is bangin :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59+Apr 29 2009, 02:00 AM~13726189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homeboy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Apr 29 2009, 04:39 PM~13733842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch+Apr 29 2009, 06:30 PM~13735363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

IM UP 2TONZ THOSE REDS GOT ME ,GLAD TO SEE U GUYS MADE IT HOME OK


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls+May 2 2009, 05:17 PM~13766683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will man... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 3 2009, 10:04 AM~13770707
> *IM UP 2TONZ THOSE REDS GOT ME ,GLAD TO SEE U GUYS MADE IT HOME OK
> *


sup T doggie :biggrin: yeah those white and reds will hit anybody hard...especially if youve been drinking since 8am until 2am the following day


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 11:05 AM~13770710
> *sup Joe...i still got the Corona Familiar that i imported for you straight from Michoacan, Mexico  :biggrin:
> 
> sup Tiny :biggrin:
> ...


I ALSO GOT A SPOT FOR IT IN MY GLASS CASE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 3 2009, 10:14 AM~13770758
> *I ALSO GOT A SPOT FOR IT IN MY GLASS CASE
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this is how we do


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 11:07 AM~13770722
> *sup T doggie  :biggrin: yeah those white and reds will hit anybody hard...especially if youve been drinking since 8am until 2am the following day
> *


THAT WAS ME :barf: :barf: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 11:18 AM~13770783
> *this is how we do
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I THINK THAT DRINK WAS AT 2AM,HAD A GOOD TIME KICKIN IT WITH U AND MY HOMMIE JOE,WE GOT TO DO IT AGAIN


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 3 2009, 10:23 AM~13770803
> *YEAH I THINK THAT DRINK WAS AT 2AM,HAD A GOOD TIME KICKIN IT WITH U AND MY HOMMIE JOE,WE GOT TO DO IT AGAIN
> *


it was cool last night....and thanks for the gift Trino


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 11:24 AM~13770814
> *it was cool last night....and thanks for the gift Trino
> *


NO PROB I KNOW YOU WILL DO SOMETHING GOOD WITH IT,CAUSE U THE MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Apr 27 2009, 05:52 PM~13707474
> *Here u go brother!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 whos that??????any more pics of her? :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few more from yesterday









crazy ass Trino wanted me to jump on top of Cherry64 for the picture.....i would of popped his cherry :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few from todays Cinco de Mayo Show/BBQ at Yosemite Lake in Merced


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sangre Latina 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sonny


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Estilo Monte


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sonny's 65 and Kiki's 66....two of the founders of Impalas CC rides


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

you hung over or what :biggrin: 

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Twotonz, *cherry 64*, MAX_POWERS, Euro2low, wsh_81, Ancheta_Workshop


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 07:39 PM~13773743
> *a few more from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a bunch of winos,rite there :biggrin:


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like a good time. We going to have to wax that spot extra good for the next show :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@May 3 2009, 08:18 PM~13774120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP_@May 3 2009, 08:18 PM~13774120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW TRINOS FEELING GOOD  , THATS RIGHT,  THAT BOY CAN DRINK :wave:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT FOR SUM NICE PICS!!  *


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 08:00 PM~13773913
> *Sangre Latina 64
> 
> 
> ...


U GET SOME GOOD ANGLES TWO TONS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls+May 3 2009, 08:06 PM~13774733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Joe


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

hit me up when youre ready to do that shoot out here,, i got some rides lined up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@May 3 2009, 08:14 PM~13774866
> *hit me up when youre ready to do that shoot out here,, i got some rides lined up
> *


cool


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Suavecito CC caddy hitting 3 wheel


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sangre Latina Elco


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 08:00 PM~13773913
> *Sangre Latina 64
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot!! Love this pic!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:h5: :h5: ALWAYS TAKING BAD ASS PICS


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 09:04 PM~13774717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 09:04 PM~13774717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CLEAN ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I saw this 65 from Impalas on my way home today


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+May 3 2009, 08:34 PM~13775146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it is


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 09:32 PM~13775114
> *Suavecito CC caddy hitting 3 wheel
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 07:39 PM~13773743
> *a few more from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...




COOL PIC & COOL PEOPLE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 11:04 PM~13774717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LOCKUP!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice pics.Merced was a cool place to be today :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+May 3 2009, 08:53 PM~13775416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+May 3 2009, 10:58 PM~13776467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up my East Coast homie :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

love your pics twotonz always enjoy them :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: do you also take pics 4 impalas magazine?


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 08:00 PM~13773913
> *Sangre Latina 64
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic got any more of this 1 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64+May 4 2009, 05:35 AM~13777207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 08:04 PM~13773954
> *Sonny's 65 and Kiki's 66....two of the founders of Impalas CC rides
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! THANK BRO FOR ALL THE GOOD ASS PICS!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I won't even climb on my car, nevermind anybody else.......mofo is crazy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder+May 4 2009, 08:00 AM~13778245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Estilo monte


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 4 2009, 11:38 PM~13787946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ELCO. I NEED TO GET MINE DONE!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 4 2009, 11:42 PM~13787975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC, BUT YOU KNOW THAT. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg+May 4 2009, 10:52 PM~13788080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Ralph.....i dont get paid to post up my pictures on here....so my form of payment is getting compliments like that  so thanks


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> thanks man....i currently have a feature out of Martys 64 from Desirable Ones in the new Impalas issue and i shot and designed one of the covers coming out for the Anniversary issue of Impalas Mag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:worship: always a pleasure lookin at your bizness bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 4 2009, 01:39 PM~13773743
> *a few more from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what its all about .... ENJOYMENT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 10:57 AM~13770680
> *you know i do  :biggrin: ill have it up a lil later cause im going to the show at Yosemitie Lake right now
> 
> thanks homie
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

KEEP UP DA GREAT WORK ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 4 2009, 11:39 PM~13787951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a badass regal! Nice shot! Always enjoy looking at your pictures!


----------



## STKNIMPALA (Apr 5, 2009)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64+May 5 2009, 02:18 AM~13788611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it is....how you been Charrua?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+May 5 2009, 06:27 AM~13789462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@May 5 2009, 09:49 AM~13791436
> *Thats a badass regal!  Nice shot! Always enjoy looking at your pictures!
> *


thanks homie....is Winnipeg in Canada?


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

whats up towtonz .


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 4 2009, 09:19 AM~13777136
> *
> 
> whats up my East Coast homie  :biggrin:
> *



HERE CHILLIN ESE. LOOKIN AT YOUR PICS. AS USUAL. ALWAYS NICE. MAKES ME FEEL IM IN CALI.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 5 2009, 12:19 PM~13792342
> *
> 
> thanks homie....i like the photos youve been takin of the 64
> ...


wow thanks man, thats a huge compliment cheers
It helps if you love the thing your taking photos of
I dont envy too many peoples jobs but your one is definitely up there
keep it up bro :thumbsup: 
love the food photos too :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglou75+May 5 2009, 12:08 PM~13792905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Just showing some impala luv,what up twotons?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 6 2009, 08:39 PM~13810626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up Fabian 

is that your new ride?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 6 2009, 09:39 PM~13810626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

going to Planada (pLanet x) saturday?Going to have a parade and small car-show :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 7 2009, 05:39 AM~13810626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that interiour is TIGHT!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

remember us little people when you make it big, tonz. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 7 2009, 07:48 AM~13813558
> *remember us little people when you make it big, tonz.  :biggrin:
> *




x2


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@May 7 2009, 06:51 AM~13813089
> *that interiour is TIGHT!
> *


WHAT UP bRO !


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS DELANO CAR SHOW & HOP
May 24th 2009
Hop rules & categories
Single pump street- Max lock up 32", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Double pump street- Max lock up 33", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00



Modified class single or double- Max lock up 37" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles its mod. Class no crying
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00


Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 37" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.



Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: TWOTONZ. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+May 7 2009, 05:47 AM~13813057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you talking about man...im already big.....why do you think they gave me a nickname like "TwoTonz"


> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@May 7 2009, 11:00 AM~13816021
> *:wave: TWOTONZ. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


thanks Vic....see you around at the shows, bbqs, cruises and kick backs


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Q- vo twotonz .How have you been carnal.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

owell i'll get to met you soon :thumbsup: love those PICS!!! :nicoderm: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+May 7 2009, 08:38 PM~13822118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 5 2009, 12:22 PM~13792378
> *thanks homie....is Winnipeg in Canada?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 4 2009, 11:35 PM~13787916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+May 3 2009, 09:34 PM~13775143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BADASS*


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Sup Tonz! Stoppin in to show some Alohaz Uso! Looking good bro. One Love!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+May 8 2009, 05:17 AM~13824411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank Joe


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 12 2009, 07:14 PM~13866953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
BADD ASS SHOT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

sick pic :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREDDY™+May 12 2009, 05:30 PM~13867083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

nice pics Twotonz


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

new shit coming out soon!!!


----------



## rol'Nfrm619to909 (Mar 27, 2009)

Shots are still lookin crisp! What up twotonz!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina+May 12 2009, 08:30 PM~13869056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias homie


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 12 2009, 05:14 PM~13866953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a badass pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 12 2009, 05:14 PM~13866953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a beautiful pic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 14 2009, 01:05 AM~13882335
> *Thats a beautiful pic. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 12 2009, 06:14 PM~13866953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bad asssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 14 2009, 09:08 AM~13884749
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X's Alot :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 12:25 PM~13771113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EVERY DAY !


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+May 14 2009, 12:17 AM~13882189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64+May 14 2009, 09:57 AM~13884629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all day, everyday


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 12 2009, 05:14 PM~13866953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like always good pics. TWOTONZ :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> all day, everyday hoes


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 5 2009, 07:35 AM~13787910
> *Estilo monte
> 
> 
> ...


  
whats up twotonz, still taking some nice pics i see!


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>_*TTMFT HOMIE... FIRME ASS FLICKZ DOGGIE...*_</span>


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@May 14 2009, 08:24 PM~13890976
> *Like always good pics. TWOTONZ :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

HEY BRO HOW U BEEN? R u going 2 the car show ?


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

TWOTONZ...U HAVE PICS OF THE 2DR COUPE OR FLEETWOOD FROM JAPAN ALL GOLD TRIM? :uh:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 12 2009, 05:14 PM~13866953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass Pic!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 09:11 PM~6145610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ryderz built! Hey tonz got any pics of niña marie?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+May 14 2009, 08:24 PM~13890976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Mike


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME80+May 15 2009, 03:19 PM~13898845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah ill be outtheir.....see you their


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yayo63+May 15 2009, 08:05 PM~13901144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she is coming back out to the modeling scene.....so i should have some new ones soon


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 16 2009, 09:41 AM~13904848
> *dont think ill make it bro....ill be at the Socios show
> 
> dont think i do.....was it in Vegas?
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

all day, everyday hoes


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from todays LG Fresno show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rollerz in the house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Big UCE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Minty with D's caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Perfect Score


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

dayum....that looks so sweet in their


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean 63


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Oldies in the house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Low Nok


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tuff E Nuff 62


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

Low Nok









*
GOOD PIC TWO TONZ.... THANX FOR THE PICTURE....*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im tired like a mofoker so this is the last one for tonight.....ill be back with more tomorow and later on in the week


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@May 17 2009, 10:47 PM~13916979
> *Low Nok
> 
> 
> ...


good meeting you at the show homie


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

THANKS!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one more


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2009, 10:41 PM~13916927
> *Rollerz in the house
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
NICE GRILL!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278+May 17 2009, 10:53 PM~13917023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2009, 10:42 PM~13916938
> *Perfect Score
> 
> 
> ...


pics came out tight bro


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

great pics mayne


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 17 2009, 10:55 PM~13917036
> *Nice pics
> *


x2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2009, 10:47 PM~13916982
> *
> 
> 
> ...



JR's 57 looking good!! & good pic!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2009, 10:46 PM~13916974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice pics, thanx 4 posting


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Always good to see you Tonz! Great flix of the Fresno Show uce! :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

good pics bro


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2009, 10:58 PM~13917075
> *thanks
> *


Nice shots!! Hey wheres the pics with the bird and its broken leg??


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Also nice meeting you. Premier C.C


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2009, 10:56 PM~13917051
> *one more
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS ONE TWOTONZ GET DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 17 2009, 10:55 PM~13917036
> *Nice pics
> *


nice pics bro nice too meet you finnallly getn to figure out whos who from lil


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2009, 10:56 PM~13917051
> *one more
> 
> 
> ...


whos this shes fine whats her name some one foto shop her in front of my ride


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 5 2009, 01:42 AM~13787975
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like this pic bro


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 18 2009, 07:20 PM~13926095
> *i like this pic bro
> *


me to 209 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 18 2009, 05:13 PM~13924537
> *I LIKE THIS ONE TWOTONZ GET DOWN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+May 17 2009, 11:44 PM~13917420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+May 18 2009, 07:45 AM~13918772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wildponey+May 18 2009, 08:54 AM~13919332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks UCE...its always my pleasure to see and hang out with my USOs


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73+May 18 2009, 12:47 PM~13921679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+May 18 2009, 04:46 PM~13924293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good seeing you and the rest of Traffic up here for a show Mark


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF+May 18 2009, 07:10 PM~13925966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Rivis-N-Lacs


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+May 18 2009, 08:34 PM~13927207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this bird got its leg caught in some string and couldnt get out









Premier CC to the rescue


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Osvaldos Monte


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Elite Monte


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Elite 57 BelAir


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trike


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Elite 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Troka Loca from RO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rollerz Monte


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Minty with Betos 62


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Minty


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Minty with Joe's caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean 62


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the new Y2K


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Skanless


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean 66 from Blvd Kings


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Joe poppin open a Corona with a water bottle


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rollerz Only


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Premier


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Boogies cutless from Traffic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my future X


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

inside Marios 8


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i think its the glasses


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Johnnys 65


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

UCE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

got me a new model


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

gas hopping on air


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hope you guys made it back home ok


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

Nice pics USO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@May 19 2009, 06:10 AM~13931148
> *Nice pics USO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up Jerry.....whats wrong with your phone? i tried calling you a while back and it said that you aint accepting phone calls....is it me


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 05:49 AM~13931070
> *hope you guys made it back home ok
> 
> 
> ...


thanks towtonz hopefuly we see you in san berdo :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

gre8t pics bro, i seen u over there with perfect score but i did not want to bug u cause i know u had a long day of pics.


gre8t job like always bro



atomic 

import iLLusions 

dta customz

u.s. trophy co


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 06:15 AM~13931164
> *what up Jerry.....whats wrong with your phone?  i tried calling you a while back and it said that you aint accepting phone calls....is it me
> 
> *


I got a new number I'll pm it to u


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

U gonna be at socios Im gonna bring out the Cadi one last time before it goes to it's new owner in Hawaii


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 05:37 AM~13931019
> *Minty with Joe's caddy
> 
> 
> ...


i like


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 05:46 AM~13931058
> *UCE
> 
> 
> ...


You on the top of the game uso! Aint nobody better Tonz! One love homie!


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

whats up twotonz dint see you aging to have some more cold ones ....... see you at the next show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 05:47 AM~13931059
> *got me a new model
> 
> 
> ...


Vic Jr and Shops Laggard :nicoderm: ing bad a$$ when you are snapping pics Twotonz; keep up the very good work that you do, bro. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

up uffin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Twotonz, 94pimplac, zfelix, Psycho631, cherry 64, SWITCH HITTA, 92STEADYMOBBIN, Aceite, SJ ALLDAY

whats up everybody....any special request?


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 04:04 PM~13938424
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Twotonz, 94pimplac, zfelix, Psycho631, cherry 64, SWITCH HITTA, 92STEADYMOBBIN, Aceite, SJ ALLDAY
> 
> ...


more pics of chicks with big tits and ass!! :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+May 19 2009, 08:28 AM~13932193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got it UCE


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 19 2009, 04:05 PM~13938434
> *more pics of chicks with big tits and ass!!  :cheesy:
> *


oh yeah, and good looking face too! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch+May 19 2009, 09:08 AM~13932667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglou75+May 19 2009, 02:08 PM~13936272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see you at the Socios show Vic....and we will set up the date their....stay  UCE


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 05:47 AM~13931059
> *got me a new model
> 
> 
> ...


VIC BETTA EASE UP ON THEM STEROIDS HE GETTING TO BIG :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631+May 19 2009, 05:02 PM~13938402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like 3 different girls :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 04:11 PM~13938515
> *sounds like 3 different girls :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

CMON MAN MAKE IT WORK!!!! YOU'RE TWOTONZ!!!!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

wad up two tonz, you going to socios this weekend


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+May 19 2009, 05:12 PM~13938525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, yup


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 04:36 PM~13938787
> *im a photographer not a plastic surgen
> *


alright fine :angry: 




 :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 19 2009, 05:10 PM~13938505
> *VIC BETTA EASE UP ON THEM STEROIDS HE GETTING TO BIG :cheesy:
> *


Almost Sargent at Arms BIG!


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@May 19 2009, 09:02 AM~13932595
> *I got a new number I'll pm it to u
> *


he changed it cuz of me :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 05:07 PM~13938468
> *:0 see you their UCE
> 
> thanks for the beer Joe
> ...


anytime brotha


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

SEE U ON SUNDAY SO U CAN DO YOUR MAGIC WITH DA MODELS ON MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@May 20 2009, 11:07 AM~13947039
> *SEE U ON SUNDAY SO U CAN DO YOUR MAGIC WITH DA MODELS ON MY CAR  :biggrin:
> *


what he said!!! c u there bro. los :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great photos from Fresno my friend!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 20 2009, 08:08 PM~13952221
> *Great photos from Fresno my friend!
> *


thanks buddy


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 05:49 AM~13931070
> *hope you guys made it back home ok
> 
> 
> ...



COOL PIC OF THE TRAFFIC FAMILY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 05:36 PM~13938787
> *im a photographer not a plastic surgen
> 
> yup, yup
> *


what time you going to socios?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+May 20 2009, 09:32 PM~13953348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 20 2009, 10:26 PM~13954022
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning Twotonz, had a good time hanging out in Fresno. :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 21 2009, 02:26 AM~13954022
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



where can we get one of these....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 21 2009, 07:34 AM~13956245
> *Good Morning Twotonz, had a good time hanging out in Fresno. :biggrin:
> *


it was cool walking around with you Tommy :biggrin: 


> where can we get one of these....
> [/b]


im going to give them out at shows when people buy my calendar.....but if you want one send me $5 all ill mail one out to you


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Tonz when is the calender coming out?


----------



## Kneedeepdonthate (Mar 28, 2009)

What's up peoples... What's crackin


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai+May 21 2009, 03:50 PM~13961430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup man


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## rol'Nfrm619to909 (Mar 27, 2009)

sup twotonz - sent you a pm about last year's calander, hit me back when u get a chance.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 21 2009, 03:50 PM~13961430
> *Tonz when is the calender coming out?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 04:44 AM~13931051
> *i think its the glasses
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 22 2009, 09:54 AM~13969139
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


O its the glasses for sure


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 21 2009, 03:50 PM~13961430
> *Tonz when is the calender coming out?
> *


WHAT UP UCE !


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Calender late July Sweet uce! I wanna be the first to buy one where do I send the money? See you in Sac Sunday Uso. One Love :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 22 2009, 11:53 AM~13970608
> *WHAT UP UCE !
> *


Sup Paulie sorry I couldnt make your wife B-Day party bro love Pier 23 Uce! Gotta get the 4 ready for Sac....


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+May 21 2009, 10:05 PM~13965201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+May 22 2009, 07:25 AM~13967790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj+May 22 2009, 11:46 AM~13970517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see you in Sac UCE


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> i still got a few more to post up of her....lil hottie
> 
> im waitin


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 09:43 AM~13931043
> *Boogies cutless from Traffic
> 
> 
> ...




TRAFFIC ???? NO MORE TRADITIONAL ?


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 09:44 AM~13931051
> *i think its the glasses
> 
> 
> ...



I AGREE I DONT KNOW WHAT IT IS BUT A BEAUTIFUL LADY WITH GLASSES... WOW


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@May 22 2009, 11:01 PM~13975665
> *i still got a few more to post up of her....lil hottie
> 
> im waitin
> *


sorry bro....but i shot a wedding yesterday and now im going to the Socios show and i got 2 shoots lined up afterwards....so ill be a lil while before i get back to it


> TRAFFIC ???? NO MORE TRADITIONAL ?
> [/b]


 :yes: 


> I AGREE I DONT KNOW WHAT IT IS BUT A BEAUTIFUL LADY WITH GLASSES... WOW
> [/b]


x2


> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@May 24 2009, 08:24 AM~13983300
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

after the Socios show i got to hang out with the switch happy homies from the bIg "I"....gas hopping thru SacTown


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2009, 12:26 PM~13991225
> *after the Socios show i got to hang out with the switch happy homies from the bIg "I"....gas hopping thru SacTown
> 
> 
> ...




NICE !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2009, 12:26 PM~13991225
> *after the Socios show i got to hang out with the switch happy homies from the bIg "I"....gas hopping thru SacTown
> 
> 
> ...


that shit was fun as fuck bro it was good kicking back with you to


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2009, 12:26 PM~13991225
> *after the Socios show i got to hang out with the switch happy homies from the bIg "I"....gas hopping thru SacTown
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

Cant wait to do it again bro! I had a good time. Its just the beginning!  :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2009, 11:26 AM~13991225
> *after the Socios show i got to hang out with the switch happy homies from the bIg "I"....gas hopping thru SacTown
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: I miss all the fun!


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

That was fun, nice pics twotonz :0


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Good seein u Brother!! :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

wheres all the pics bro


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2009, 11:26 AM~13991225
> *after the Socios show i got to hang out with the switch happy homies from the bIg "I"....gas hopping thru SacTown
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## plynhrd (May 31, 2007)

good meeting you homie nice pics its how the big "I" does it man


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

Whats up twotonz that was fun yesterday pictures look cool thanks for the advice in the camara :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how can i get a twotonz shirt


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2009, 12:26 PM~13991225
> *after the Socios show i got to hang out with the switch happy homies from the bIg "I"....gas hopping thru SacTown
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Bad Ass right there homie! you can try to take that last pix a million time you'll never get all three up same height at once ! Way to hit them switches "I"!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@May 25 2009, 02:17 PM~13992057
> *Cant wait to do it again bro! I had a good time. Its just the beginning!   :thumbsup:
> *


D good to see you and the homies in Sac bro holla when you back down in the Bay Uce! :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Tonz!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> sorry bro....but i shot a wedding yesterday and now im going to the Socios show and i got 2 shoots lined up afterwards....so ill be a lil while before i get back to it
> 
> :yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TWOTONZ thanks 4 da support  hope u made it home safe


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WUS UP HOMIE .... WHERE ALL THE TIGHT ASS PICS FROM YESTERDAY AT???


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

x2


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning TWOTONZ :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2009, 03:26 PM~13991225
> *after the Socios show i got to hang out with the switch happy homies from the bIg "I"....gas hopping thru SacTown
> 
> 
> ...


What cam and lenses are you using?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2009, 12:26 PM~13991225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2009, 12:26 PM~13991225
> *after the Socios show i got to hang out with the switch happy homies from the bIg "I"....gas hopping thru SacTown
> 
> 
> ...



Great shots Tonz...That last one was a great capture.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf+May 25 2009, 12:40 PM~13991319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida+May 25 2009, 02:17 PM~13992057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah it was.....i was telling all my homies yesterday at the lake about it :biggrin: good times


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks for taking good pics of us you got down on the pic I know those aint the only one :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch+May 25 2009, 03:28 PM~13992561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

wat u :biggrin: p wat up!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@May 25 2009, 06:08 PM~13993956
> *good meeting you homie nice pics its how the big "I" does it man
> *


"I" like the way the big "I" does it  


> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62+May 25 2009, 06:43 PM~13994394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill have them up on my site when i release me new calendar


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 25 2009, 07:02 PM~13994579
> *Thats Bad Ass right there homie! you can try to take that last pix a million time you'll never get all three up same height at once ! Way to hit them switches "I"!
> *


i wish i would of been able to get all 6 of them :0 


> _Originally posted by jbkawai+May 25 2009, 07:05 PM~13994609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i get the green light from the Boss man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider+May 25 2009, 08:20 PM~13995508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant post those up bro....sorry


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+May 26 2009, 08:07 AM~13999397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+May 26 2009, 08:36 AM~13999696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you were spoted at Red Robin in Turlock this weekend :0


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 20 2009, 11:26 PM~13954022
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice flick :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2009, 03:26 PM~13991225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el amo+May 26 2009, 07:01 PM~14006256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

right click
-> save
:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@May 26 2009, 07:17 PM~14006441
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


x5
:nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 26 2009, 04:31 PM~14005305
> *que pasa Mario....when are you guys coming back up here?
> 
> 
> *


Don't know yet, hopefully soon. I am going to try to hit Denver with Trino and Mark :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey whats up Twotonz! Nice seeing you at the show in Sac. Hopefully you can make it to San Berdo if your not to tired from the wedding. Take some sunblock! Stay up. Ruben...Premier C.C


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

missed you in sac, tonz. jesse said he saw you.... 

you comin' down for our show in july?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 26 2009, 05:29 PM~14005289
> *anytime Jesse....im glad to see that show grow so much
> i cant post those up bro....sorry
> *



 but is because of all car clubs,solo riders, spectators, vendors and mag that the show was wut it was :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2009, 12:26 PM~13991225
> *after the Socios show i got to hang out with the switch happy homies from the bIg "I"....gas hopping thru SacTown
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS PICS!!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

you were spoted at Red Robin in Turlock this weekend :0
[/quote]
dam!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@May 26 2009, 07:14 PM~14007310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks cool!!


----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2009, 02:26 PM~13991225
> *after the Socios show i got to hang out with the switch happy homies from the bIg "I"....gas hopping thru SacTown
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THESE FOTOS ARE FUCKIN' BADD !!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 20 2009, 10:26 PM~13954022
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED A FEW MORE HOMEBOY


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM+May 26 2009, 08:14 PM~14007310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd+May 27 2009, 10:28 AM~14013771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt even know you were up here Rod. I didnt make it over to your guys ride until the awards. Yeah i was talking with Jesse for a quick minute and i dont have anything going on that weekend so i should be their


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider+May 27 2009, 11:28 AM~14014413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E.S.R. BIKE CLUB+May 27 2009, 06:04 PM~14018670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got you homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few more flicks from Sunday when i was chillin with the homies from big "I"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

taking flight inside of D's caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Lil Ricc


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

D's caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice flickas :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

pics came out bad ass bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64+May 27 2009, 08:34 PM~14020259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)

DOPE ASS PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

wat up homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grande64+May 27 2009, 11:12 PM~14022145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Jojo


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning Sir :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BAS ASS PICS :biggrin: DID U FIND UR CAMARA BAG?


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 26 2009, 10:48 PM~13699069
> *Kiki's son Matthew helping his dad clean his future ride
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 27 2009, 08:18 PM~14020054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i miss my wagon


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 28 2009, 11:16 AM~14025974
> *damn i miss my wagon
> *


man I never thought a wagon could look so clean with rimz and pumps


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2009, 12:02 PM~14026424
> *man I never thought a wagon could look so clean with rimz and pumps
> *


i never got the chance to lift mine, but just rollin with spokes and primer i thought that bitch was bad!! lol


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2009, 01:02 PM~14026424
> *man I never thought a wagon could look so clean with rimz and pumps
> *


ooooh yeah they can


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Great pics?
Any of my mural?!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 28 2009, 04:09 PM~14028957
> *Great pics?
> 
> *



x86.......Great pics Señor 2tonz. Keep up the GOOD work!.Are going to the StreetLow Car Show, June 7th?


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTMFT 4 the homie.........> 2tonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+May 28 2009, 07:28 AM~14023649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64+May 28 2009, 11:00 AM~14025824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got one....i look for it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 28 2009, 04:22 PM~14029113
> *x86.......Great pics Señor 2tonz. Keep up the GOOD work!.Are going to the StreetLow Car Show, June 7th?
> *


thanks Ritchie....no i wont be at the Streetlow show


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 28 2009, 05:26 PM~14029714
> *
> *


sup Mike....your package should be in the mail tomorow


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 28 2009, 04:27 PM~14029727
> *sup Mike....your package should be in the mail tomorow
> *


sounds good...gracias homie :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 28 2009, 12:02 PM~14026424
> *man I never thought a wagon could look so clean with rimz and pumps
> *


 x2 think i'm going to look one  for daily


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Whats up twotonz coming to Atwater? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BombDeville (Feb 22, 2009)

wat up two tons;wers the pics of the old caddi your new posts r gorgouse keep up the good work luv ya pablo aka bombdeville


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

SUUPPP 2TONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+May 28 2009, 08:14 PM~14031444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Tdoggy


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 28 2009, 06:21 PM~14029666
> *
> 
> sup man
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## BombDeville (Feb 22, 2009)

ile keep dreamin thanks lil bro holla :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

every last Friday of the month in Atwater thay got the car show at Sonices and this Saturday is the all truck and car show (There going to be alot of lows homie!!!)   http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=475059


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

whats up twotonz you gonna be at the san bernardino show so i can give u the pics from the calander shoot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta+May 28 2009, 08:48 PM~14031911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dout it man


----------



## -LOCO- (May 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 27 2009, 09:18 PM~14020054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy: :0


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
T
for my Uso! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2006, 06:22 PM~6250003
> *popping her....uh...beads
> 
> 
> ...


i kno this was a while bac but damn this gurl looks beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Beer Friday Twotonz, I hope you got your equipment back


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 2nd_2_None (May 30, 2009)

AY CHINGOW, FIRME FLICAS ESE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO-+May 29 2009, 01:34 PM~14038444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac_Fleetwood+May 29 2009, 07:42 PM~14041387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just went to the BestBuy yesterday and spent $230 on some stuff....i propbley have to drop another $500 to be back were i was


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+May 29 2009, 09:37 PM~14042771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 30 2009, 01:40 PM~14046741
> *sup homie....how was Mexico?
> 
> thanks homie
> *


 . . I had forgotten how beautiful it is, it was too nice, great food, great fun!!!


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 11 2007, 11:54 PM~6966815
> *Low Creations big body
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass bog body keep up the good two tonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+May 30 2009, 03:42 PM~14047771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homeboy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a big thanks to the homies Daryl and Max for bringing their clean ass rides out on Saturday :biggrin:  

Daryl from Individuals gas hopping









MadMax from UCE on the switch


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

WAT UP BRO, HOW YOU BEEN???....HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND AT SAN BERDOO SHOW!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@May 31 2009, 02:02 AM~14051433
> *WAT UP BRO,  HOW YOU BEEN???....HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND AT SAN BERDOO SHOW!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup Jojo....sorry bro i wont be making it out to SanBerdo


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> a big thanks to the homies Daryl and Max for bringing their clean ass rides out on Saturday :biggrin:
> 
> Daryl from Individuals gas hopping
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

damn max and daryl doing it


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> > a big thanks to the homies Daryl and Max for bringing their clean ass rides out on Saturday :biggrin:
> >
> > Daryl from Individuals gas hopping
> >
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 31 2009, 02:18 AM~14051472
> *damn max and daryl doing it
> *


 :yes:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 02:08 AM~14051448
> *sup Jojo....sorry bro i wont be making it out to SanBerdo
> *


YOU A BUSY MAN HOMIE,....MAYBE NEXT TIME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: NICE PICS WOOOOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67+May 31 2009, 02:21 AM~14051484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 02:20 AM~14051480
> *:yes:
> *


hey if you find that pic of me and my members from last week can you put it on our thread -thanks homie


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 02:26 AM~14051487
> *i should be outtheir for the Imperials show and the Traffic show in Nov
> 
> thanks homie
> *


B LOOKIN OUT 4 YA


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 02:56 AM~14051422
> *nice....did you eat at that Marisco place when you first go into Churintzio?  Bomb ass cocktail shrimp
> 
> thanks homeboy
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 02:00 AM~14051429
> *a big thanks to the homies Daryl and Max for bringing their clean ass rides out on Saturday :biggrin:
> 
> Daryl from Individuals gas hopping
> ...


 :0 DIGGIN THE FOE.. :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> > a big thanks to the homies Daryl and Max for bringing their clean ass rides out on Saturday :biggrin:
> >
> > Daryl from Individuals gas hopping
> >
> ...


----------



## plynhrd (May 31, 2007)

nice pics homie


----------



## plynhrd (May 31, 2007)

2 clean ass rides


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks everybody.....i got a few more from Fresno to post up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

62 from Impalas CC....i belive he is in the Madera chapter


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP TWOTONZ!!
LOVE THE NEW STUFF YOU TAKING THESE DAYS. THE GAS HOP STUFF IS DOPE!
P


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Marios 68 from Traffic CC


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 31 2009, 07:56 PM~14056395
> *SUP TWOTONZ!!
> LOVE THE NEW STUFF YOU TAKING THESE DAYS. THE GAS HOP STUFF IS DOPE!
> P
> *


Gracias Puro....but i cant get no credit for the gas hopping ones...that all the owner of the cars


----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+May 31 2009, 09:55 PM~14056387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR PICTURES NEVER DISAPPOINT....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Fred from Fresno about to buy a round of beers for everybody


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREDDY™_@May 31 2009, 07:57 PM~14056413
> *YOUR PICTURES NEVER DISAPPOINT....
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Freddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Marks engine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Bennys 59


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean 62


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 31 2009, 01:42 PM~14053599
> *BAD ASS RIDES 2
> *


Dam bad ass pics 2tons looking good Homie keep it up I like da rag Hopping that's sick


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

bad ass 59 from Oldies


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@May 31 2009, 08:02 PM~14056455
> *Dam bad ass pics 2tons looking good Homie keep it up I like da rag Hopping that's sick
> *


what up my East Coast homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

oldies bomb


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 07:57 PM~14056408
> *Gracias Puro....but i cant get no credit for the gas hopping ones...that all the owner of the cars
> *


YEAH BUT WHO TOOK THE PICTURE? WHO CAPTURED IT?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

"Lime Time" i love this bomb


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Low Nok


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 31 2009, 08:04 PM~14056490
> *YEAH BUT WHO TOOK THE PICTURE? WHO CAPTURED IT?
> *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 08:05 PM~14056492
> *"Lime Time" i love this bomb
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT PAINT TO LOOK LIKE WOOD? THAT IS CRAZY!
P


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i have to go out the door right now....but i still got a lot of pics from the Fresno show to post up when i get back


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 08:08 PM~14056529
> *i have to go out the door right now....but i still got a lot of pics from the Fresno show to post up when i get back
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

YOUUU KNOW I HAD TO SNATCH THIS ONE..... BAAD AZZ WORK TONZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 31 2009, 08:28 PM~14056748
> *YOUUU KNOW I HAD TO SNATCH THIS ONE..... BAAD AZZ WORK TONZ!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pic


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 08:04 PM~14056479
> *oldies bomb
> 
> 
> ...


This was my favorite in Fresno Uso! Gotta save this one.See you in Antioch bro!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 31 2009, 08:28 PM~14056748
> *YOUUU KNOW I HAD TO SNATCH THIS ONE..... BAAD AZZ WORK TONZ!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 09:03 PM~14056473
> *what up my East Coast homie
> *


Na just checking out ur off da hook pics Homie hope some day u make it 2 da eastcoast so u can capture our cars


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 08:02 PM~14056462
> *bad ass 59 from Oldies
> 
> 
> ...


thats the prez son'z car 4rm s.f.v. chapter


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~+May 31 2009, 08:28 PM~14056748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup USO....yeah ill should be out in Antioch


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+May 31 2009, 09:07 PM~14057201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass 59


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Beto's 62 from RO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Chopped top MC from RO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Socios regal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the famous Mr Danny from SanJose....Mr King and Story himself :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Minty with Daddys Girl


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Minty with Cherry 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rollerz Only lady and Minty


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

559 Customs


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Marks " Extra Change" from Traffic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the interior on Marios 68 looks good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

look at this Stallion


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

65 with crazy patterns


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Bad ass bomb from Elite


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 10:13 PM~14057850
> *look at this Stallion
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 10:07 PM~14057780
> *Minty with Cherry 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

KILLER PICS TWOTONZ!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Ralph...you going so Antioch?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 09:13 PM~14057847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass monte! :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 10:32 PM~14058059
> *thanks Ralph...you going so Antioch?
> *


 Yes, are you going to be there?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 10:15 PM~14057866
> *Bad ass bomb from Elite
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 31 2009, 10:31 PM~14058049
> *KILLER PICS TWOTONZ!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+May 31 2009, 10:34 PM~14058092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 10:13 PM~14057850
> *look at this Stallion
> 
> 
> ...


[ :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 10:15 PM~14057873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THESE ARE SOME BAD ASS PICTURES GET DOWN TWOTONZ</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR+May 31 2009, 11:43 PM~14058665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Mark


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WUT UP HOMIE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 31 2009, 11:51 PM~14058727
> *WUT UP HOMIE
> *


what up man....you got the Zenith on your ride yet :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 31 2009, 10:29 PM~14058030
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

looking good Tonz :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:nosad: 




dam sorry it had to happen at our show :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 1 2009, 09:17 AM~14060905
> *:nosad:
> dam sorry it had to happen at our show  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 1 2009, 09:17 AM~14060905
> *:nosad:
> dam sorry it had to happen at our show  :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIGTITO64, Twotonz
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: NICE PICS TWOTONZ :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> a big thanks to the homies Daryl and Max for bringing their clean ass rides out on Saturday :biggrin:
> 
> Daryl from Individuals gas hopping
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> > a big thanks to the homies Daryl and Max for bringing their clean ass rides out on Saturday :biggrin:
> >
> > Daryl from Individuals gas hopping
> >
> ...


----------



## UNTOUCHABLE1 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 02:00 AM~14051429
> *a big thanks to the homies Daryl and Max for bringing their clean ass rides out on Saturday :biggrin:
> 
> Daryl from Individuals gas hopping
> ...




lets do it again homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 31 2009, 11:42 AM~14053599
> *BAD ASS RIDES 2
> *


Thats how Sac does it way to represent Max and Daryl and great pics Twotonz :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn+Jun 1 2009, 07:51 AM~14060175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Coast


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Jun 1 2009, 02:37 PM~14063767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jun 1 2009, 03:44 PM~14065043
> *:biggrin: NICE PICS TWOTONZ :biggrin:
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida+Jun 1 2009, 07:55 PM~14067094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you find it?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64+Jun 1 2009, 10:00 PM~14068720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

tight pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

some free shit we will be giving out 4 the lil ones!! hit me up send your mail addr..tru pm and we will send you this and a free CALI*MOB stickers!!! got to represent


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

nice pics twotonz :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Yo you killin em wit these pics homie. You got any of Monte Carlo LS? Im sure you do somewhere!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

HERE YOU GO HOMIE http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=480242


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning TwoTonz :wave: :wave:


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

How's it going TWOTONS


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Jun 1 2009, 07:55 PM~14067094
> *:biggrin:
> *


The Zeniths really add that finishing touch! Great photo! And Keep it up D.


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

> > a big thanks to the homies Daryl and Max for bringing their clean ass rides out on Saturday :biggrin:
> >
> > Daryl from Individuals gas hopping
> >
> ...


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

nice pics as always!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Jun 4 2009, 05:58 PM~14097600
> *nice pics as always!
> *


x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Jun 2 2009, 06:34 PM~14075928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_gracias _homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Jun 3 2009, 08:13 PM~14088304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que pasa Mario


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINGLEPUMPCHUMP+Jun 4 2009, 07:58 AM~14092236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## mr bombita (Jun 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by princemartinez_@Jun 4 2009, 06:12 PM~14097186
> *Great shot!
> *


bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

> Low Nok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr bombita+Jun 4 2009, 11:19 PM~14100924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from Friday....heading out to Sonics in Atwater


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

pulling into the parking lot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean 2 door tahoe with cadillac grill


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rat Rod pulling in


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sick Caddy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this hot rod was bad ass


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 7 2009, 02:50 PM~14119460
> *clean 2 door tahoe with cadillac grill
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the homies blazer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

check this out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hopping on bags


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

sick picks.Fuck I guess I missed you that night owell(L.I.F.E WAS LATE GETTING THERE 9PM :angry: FUCKING JOSE :biggrin: JK) :angry: like this one :cheesy:







ANY SHOWS COMING UP IN THE 209? :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 7 2009, 02:53 PM~14119480
> *this hot rod was bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 uffin: :thumbsup: hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

i'M GOING TO POST THESE PICS when its that time for the show again...Got me taking pics now lol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:420: :h5:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning TWOTONZ, pictures look real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 7 2009, 03:59 PM~14119512
> *check this out
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pix as always, calendar almost ready?!...any sneek pics!?.....how do I go about preordering one !!!?


----------



## lincolnvic2000 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 10:08 PM~14057798
> *559 Customs
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS FROM 599 KUSTOMZ


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

thaks twotonz . when you coming down two have some cold ones .....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

whats up!? :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 7 2009, 02:59 PM~14119512
> *check this out
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats a clean pic


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jun 9 2009, 09:47 AM~14138030
> *Beautiful pix as always, calendar almost ready?!...any sneek pics!?.....how do I go about preordering one !!!?
> *


x1964 Uso!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

yo twotonz i got the shirt today homie! thanks! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 12 2009, 06:15 PM~14175214
> *yo twotonz i got the shirt today homie! thanks!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


Me too! Thanks very much!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Jun 7 2009, 04:04 PM~14119842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+Jun 9 2009, 09:47 AM~14138030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


next time im down we should put away a few beers


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jun 10 2009, 02:21 PM~14151933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Jun 12 2009, 06:15 PM~14175214-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 13 2009, 01:48 AM~14177839
> *
> *


looks like you going to end up going to sleep at 5am again Joe


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 13 2009, 01:53 AM~14177850
> *looks like you going to end up going to sleep at 5am again Joe
> *


it all depends on the pics you post :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 13 2009, 01:57 AM~14177856
> *it all depends on the pics you post  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

THANX IVE SEEN YOUR PIX, U TAKE SOME BAD ASS PIX


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks guys....here is a pic of Reina at the Socios show


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

[/quote]

Reina's got some hard ass nipples :biggrin: 
Any more of her TwoTonz????


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

Two Tonz you only do pics on the west coast


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 13 2009, 02:54 PM~14180915
> *thanks guys....here is a pic of Reina at the Socios show
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84+Jun 13 2009, 03:07 PM~14180984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 13 2009, 05:25 PM~14181717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: BEAUTIFUL PIC!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

wut up TONZ :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 13 2009, 06:57 PM~14182259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup man


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 13 2009, 05:25 PM~14181717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 13 2009, 07:15 PM~14182346
> *the pic?  :scrutinize:
> 
> sup man
> *


BOTH!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 13 2009, 02:54 PM~14180915
> *thanks guys....here is a pic of Reina at the Socios show
> 
> 
> ...


Love it Uce! She sexy as hell.. :biggrin:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)

THANX FOR YOUR COMMENTS I DID TAKE THOSE PIX WILL BE POSTING SOME MORE.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

what up homie


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for stopping by it was good kicking it with you


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boricua87+Jun 13 2009, 07:18 PM~14182364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby1925+Jun 14 2009, 12:30 PM~14186523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here Joe.....i didnt think we had put away that many beers


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 13 2009, 07:25 PM~14181717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jun 15 2009, 06:14 AM~14192950
> *
> 
> 
> ...



pobrecita............................she looks cold :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jun 15 2009, 05:14 AM~14192950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn TWOTONZ good shot :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

pinch a tent every time i see this pic^^^


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jun 15 2009, 06:14 AM~14192950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 15 2009, 08:21 AM~14193616
> *pinch a tent every time i see this pic^^^
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz+Jun 15 2009, 01:01 AM~14192471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was a hot day :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Jun 15 2009, 08:02 AM~14193465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

whats up towtonz are you going to be on this of town on 4 de julio....


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 14 2009, 11:39 AM~14181440
> *ill do photos anywhere....just fly me out   *


sup bro
would you come to new zealand for a show ????


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Jun 18 2009, 03:18 PM~14230954
> *sup bro
> would you come to new zealand for a show ????
> *


Hell yah we will Right Tonz! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jun 15 2009, 06:14 AM~14192950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice pic. Due you have any of that model Lupe ? I havent seen any pics. of her in a while ? She is hot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglou75+Jun 18 2009, 12:38 PM~14229297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: If someone would fly me out ill go for a show and set up a shoot or two while im their....like i said ill go anywhere as long as someone will fly me out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai+Jun 18 2009, 03:32 PM~14231088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here you go


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:wow: :wow:  :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Jun 18 2009, 05:18 PM~14232275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_encontrastes la cerveza _ :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

where is she............


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 18 2009, 05:15 PM~14232235
> *:biggrin:
> 
> here you go
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice pics Twotonz :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> where is she............
> [/b]


Last thing i heard was that she was steping away from modeling for a bit to do the family thing....havent seen her since the Vegas Super show in 07....dont know when she will be modeling again...if ever


> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 18 2009, 06:20 PM~14232987
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Nice pics Twotonz :wave:
> *


thanks Mark


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

How about the pic of that chick's ass with the thong on and you can see her lips? :cheesy:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

here you go


























[/quote]
:biggrin: You are the man TWOTONZ !! Thanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice pics twotonz


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 18 2009, 05:39 PM~14232501
> *:biggrin:
> 
> encontrastes la cerveza   :biggrin:
> *


couldent find it so i just got a bottle!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jun 18 2009, 05:18 PM~14232275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 12:05 PM~14232130
> *:yes: If someone would fly me out ill go for a show and set up a shoot or two while im their....like i said ill go anywhere as long as someone will fly me out
> *


cool bro something to think about!!
do u bring models too hehe :biggrin: 
keep it the great work its gold!!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

What's up Twotonz. What's new homie?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA+Jun 18 2009, 08:38 PM~14234247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Jun 18 2009, 09:32 PM~14234837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 18 2009, 07:15 PM~14232235
> *:biggrin:
> 
> here you go
> ...


I want her !!!!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ+Jun 18 2009, 11:06 PM~14235763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baduso+Jun 19 2009, 01:36 AM~14236648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Sal....i got a few shoots lined up....but i wont be able to post any of those pics until the mag is out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 19 2009, 11:29 AM~14239512
> *I want her !!!!!!!!
> *


sup Bean...you going to be at the Denver show? Looks like i will be outtheir


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Whats up big man how you doing? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 18 2009, 05:15 PM~14232235
> *:biggrin:
> 
> here you go
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 19 2009, 11:48 AM~14239667
> *Whats up big man how you doing? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup Ralph...im doing good bro...you going to Vegas this year?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 12:06 PM~14239819
> *sup Ralph...im doing good bro...you going to Vegas this year?
> *


Going to try. What show you hitting up next?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 19 2009, 11:29 AM~14239512
> *I want her !!!!!!!!
> *


Lupe is all mine bean!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 19 2009, 01:35 PM~14240501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 03:47 PM~14241750
> *ill be in Chico next weekend
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

"El Hulk" from Latin Style CC, Turlock, CA


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 04:13 PM~14241933
> *"El Hulk" from Latin Style CC, Turlock, CA
> 
> 
> ...


Dam bro! That is a money shot right there! You amaze me everytime Uso! Keep up the great work......


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 01:43 PM~14239625
> *sup Bean...you going to be at the Denver show?  Looks like i will be outtheir
> *


*NAW..... NO DENVER FOR ME......
i want her.....!!!!!!!*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 19 2009, 03:54 PM~14240683
> *Lupe is all mine bean!!!!
> *


can we share...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 04:13 PM~14241933
> *"El Hulk" from Latin Style CC, Turlock, CA
> 
> 
> ...


badass pic!!!!


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TWOTONZ YOU ONE OF THE BADDEST PHOTOGRAPHERS I'VE SEEN.... MUCH RESPECT HOMIE


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 19 2009, 05:19 PM~14242525
> *can we share...
> *


She told me i was the only one ?


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jun 19 2009, 08:35 PM~14244039
> *TWOTONZ YOU ONE OF THE BADDEST PHOTOGRAPHERS I'VE SEEN.... MUCH RESPECT HOMIE
> *


X 2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Jun 19 2009, 09:37 PM~14244547
> *X 2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 04:13 PM~14241933
> *"El Hulk" from Latin Style CC, Turlock, CA
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai+Jun 19 2009, 04:24 PM~14242030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life+Jun 19 2009, 05:21 PM~14242544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luda132+Jun 19 2009, 08:35 PM~14244039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas....i appreciate the compliments


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 06:13 PM~14241933
> *"El Hulk" from Latin Style CC, Turlock, CA
> 
> 
> ...


man thats nice!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Jun 20 2009, 01:06 AM~14245818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from some wedding and XVneras that ive shot....reasonable prices so hit me up to shoot your spcecial event :nicoderm: 

Sweet Sixteen


















XVnera


















Wedding


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Wassup Twotonz pics looking good as always :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jun 20 2009, 11:19 AM~14247532
> *Wassup Twotonz pics looking good as always :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 19 2009, 04:24 PM~14242030
> *Dam bro! That is a money shot right there! You amaze me everytime Uso! Keep up the great work......
> *


WHATS GOOD USO
I KNEW I WOULD FIND YOU IN HERE WITH ALL THE PRETTY LADIES


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 04:13 PM~14241933
> *"El Hulk" from Latin Style CC, Turlock, CA
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS PIC, ITS SO CLASSY WITH THE LIGHTING
:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 20 2009, 11:44 AM~14247665
> *LOVE THIS PIC, ITS SO CLASSY WITH THE LIGHTING
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks UCE


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 20 2009, 11:52 AM~14247714
> *thanks UCE
> *


  U KNOOOOW
I CANT WAIT FOR THE CALENDER


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 20 2009, 12:30 PM~14247893
> * U KNOOOOW
> I CANT WAIT FOR THE CALENDER
> *


x2


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 04:13 PM~14241933
> *"El Hulk" from Latin Style CC, Turlock, CA
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Homie that is a bad ass pic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 04:13 PM~14241933
> *"El Hulk" from Latin Style CC, Turlock, CA
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass pic bro


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

x100,000 ^^^^ START MAKING POSTERS!!!!!!!! I NEED SOME SHIT LIKE that in my garage!!I get the first one :yes: :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509+Jun 20 2009, 12:30 PM~14247893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66+Jun 20 2009, 10:46 PM~14251048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


something for me to think about :0


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 20 2009, 11:43 AM~14247661
> *:biggrin:
> WHATS GOOD USO
> I KNEW I WOULD FIND YOU IN HERE WITH ALL THE PRETTY LADIES
> *


You'll always find me here few days a week. Come by see the great shots Tonz puts down. Keep my homies page TTT! Hope all is good Steve-O....


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 20 2009, 12:30 PM~14247893
> * U KNOOOOW
> I CANT WAIT FOR THE CALENDER
> *


We all on sideline Uce!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 21 2009, 09:41 AM~14253016
> *You'll always find me here few days a week. Come by see the great shots Tonz puts down. Keep my homies page TTT! Hope all is good Steve-O....
> *


I LOVE THE ART IN THE PHOTOS UCE, ALL IS WELL BRO BROUGHT THE CADDY HOME FINALLY


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a Dinner/Award ceremony i covered on Friday night


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

From a XVnera i shot on Saturday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

check out the Fruit


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

got to love the free drinks at these events :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14256320
> *got to love the free drinks at these events  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

going to this? :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818+Jun 21 2009, 06:47 PM~14256783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no  ill be going to Chico that day


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 03:13 PM~14241933
> *"El Hulk" from Latin Style CC, Turlock, CA
> 
> 
> ...


  SUP TWOTONZ, NICE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14256320
> *got to love the free drinks at these events  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man, jus had a corona and now i want another :biggrin: good pics dude


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Jun 21 2009, 09:44 PM~14258492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Vic....i think i will also grab me another Corona


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2009, 10:16 PM~14258856
> *sup Joe...we got to go out to the club again
> 
> que pasa homie    and thanks
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

more women please.......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2009, 05:36 PM~14256304
> *From a XVnera i shot on Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


where is she from???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Jun 21 2009, 11:08 PM~14259335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Modesto


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14256320
> *got to love the free drinks at these events  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cool pic you should sell that 2 corona :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Great pictures tonz....Your style is unique bro.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

QUE PASA ESE LONG TIME....

YOU KNOW IM FIRST IN LINE FOR THE CALENDER.. ALSO I NEED MORE SHIRTS LMK... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14256320
> *got to love the free drinks at these events  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64+Jun 22 2009, 03:07 AM~14260066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Magic


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 19 2009, 05:19 PM~14242525
> *can we share...
> *


k, what days do you want her??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jun 22 2009, 08:06 AM~14260761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 22 2009, 11:22 AM~14262335
> *maybe i can work out a deal with them to give me free Coronas for free photos  :cheesy:
> 
> thank you Magic
> *


Work for beer sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

pictures look very good TWOTONZ :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wave:


----------



## latinstyle91 (Jan 2, 2009)

dam twotonz your pics are always hella sick.thank 4 postn baldos pic of the monte it turned out hella sick :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14256320
> *got to love the free drinks at these events  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Start with Coronas :biggrin: & finish with shots :around:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2009, 06:36 PM~14256304
> *From a XVnera i shot on Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


my age :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Jun 23 2009, 07:22 AM~14271037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie....and thanks to Baldo for bringing the car out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 22 2009, 11:47 AM~14262541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Anybody going to the Denver LowriderMagazine show in on July???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 23 2009, 10:07 PM~14279600
> *sounds like my type of pay :cheesy:
> 
> Beer before Liquor youve never been sicker
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14256320
> *got to love the free drinks at these events  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i took a pic of a corona bottle an i dont think im as good as you. i need a lil more wrk :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 23 2009, 10:44 PM~14280080
> *i took a pic of a corona bottle an i dont think im as good as you. i need a lil more wrk  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the real question is: are you as good as me at drinking coronas?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 23 2009, 10:54 PM~14280163
> *the real question is: are you as good as me at drinking coronas?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 23 2009, 10:54 PM~14280163
> *the real question is: are you as good as me at drinking coronas?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 23 2009, 10:54 PM~14280163
> *the real question is: are you as good as me at drinking coronas?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: prolly couldn beat you at that either  you da man twotonz


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 23 2009, 11:27 PM~14280471
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  prolly couldn beat you at that either   you da man twotonz
> *


x2


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I took this one a few months ago but never posted it....Yosemite Lake in Merced


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 23 2009, 11:02 PM~14280807
> *I took this one a few months ago but never posted it....Yosemite Lake in Merced
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: Don't think I am going to Denver after all. It is on the same weekend as our bike show. We will see :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 23 2009, 11:11 PM~14279643
> *Anybody going to the Denver LowriderMagazine show in on July???
> *


i think im gonna bust out my bike there. not sure yet.
how much :0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

are you ready :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Jun 24 2009, 06:51 AM~14281508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well if you do...see you their


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID+Jun 24 2009, 11:08 AM~14283474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2009, 07:39 PM~14256320
> *got to love the free drinks at these events  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
NICE PICS BRO


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

HEY HOMIE REMEBER THIS PIC? THIS WAS LIKE 07" I THINK


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREDDY™+Jun 25 2009, 08:53 AM~14293635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah i remember that...and my lil nephew does to. Thanks for letting him hit the switch


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 04:13 PM~14241933
> *"El Hulk" from Latin Style CC, Turlock, CA
> 
> 
> ...


hey tonz do you have any special filter or lens on this pic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jun 25 2009, 02:27 PM~14296674
> *hey tonz do you have any special filter or lens on this pic
> *


no filters and i used the same lens i use in every shoot. Had the camera on a tripod with a long exposure of 30seconds....it was about 8 or 9 pm in April when i took that picture....so it was definetly a lot darker that what it appears


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

what lens you got i'm picking up my D90 this sunday with the kit lens the 105mm i think i also wanna pick up at some point a fisheye a wide and a macro, you know any places for lenses


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jun 25 2009, 02:41 PM~14296835
> *what lens you got i'm picking up my D90 this sunday with the kit lens the 105mm i think i also wanna pick up at some point a fisheye a wide and a macro, you know any places for lenses
> *


ok your first mistake is going with Nikkon.....you should only be shooting with Canon.





j/p i use the 18-200....nothing special. Im not to sure on nikkon lenses...never really looked at them


----------



## Jesus' Son (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 24 2009, 06:51 AM~14281508
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what up tywotonz? where can i pick up one of those shirts at


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jesus' Son_@Jun 26 2009, 12:13 AM~14303309
> *what up tywotonz? where can i pick up one of those shirts at
> *


i have them from size S-5XL. They go for $20 shipped. You can pay thru paypal at [email protected] or send a money order to:

Humberto "Twotonz" Mendoza
PO Box 3851
Turlock, CA 95381


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14256320
> *got to love the free drinks at these events  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




that's shit looks tempting :0 :biggrin:

great shots!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 26 2009, 01:08 AM~14303466
> *i have them from size S-5XL.  They go for $20 shipped.  You can pay thru paypal at [email protected] or send a money order to:
> 
> Humberto "Twotonz" Mendoza
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2009, 05:39 PM~14256320
> *got to love the free drinks at these events  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Twotonz you should work for these people. Thats straight advertisment, looks like a billboard.Makes me want to go buy some. How have you been?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2009, 04:39 PM~14256320
> *got to love the free drinks at these events  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jun 26 2009, 12:37 PM~14307361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Enjoy your weekend Tonz! Much Aloha and Stay Bless Uso! :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn+Jun 26 2009, 07:47 AM~14304694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would deffinetly accept alcohol as a form of payment. Ive been good homie. Ill be out your way for the Imperials show....if you guys go ill see you thier. Im also jumping in with Trino to go to Denver


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS+Jun 26 2009, 12:37 PM~14307361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cali Mob be looking sick


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai+Jun 26 2009, 03:47 PM~14309164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the A's game i went to today (i guess its yesterday by now) with my company.

Leaving my $2 tip


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I set the camera on the floor with a timer to get this shot.....i think you guys know witch one i am


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this one is for all the haters out their


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I got home a lil past midnight and ill be back on the road by 3am


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few more from the A's game


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

what kind of camera do you use, those pictures are beutifull :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 28 2009, 12:46 PM~14321250
> *what kind of camera do you use, those pictures are beutifull :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


this is my new set up, since the A's game on Friday

the camera is the Canon 5D Mark II









and the glass is the Canon 16-35 F2.8


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 27 2009, 01:14 AM~14313212
> *I set the camera on the floor with a timer to get this shot.....i think you guys know witch one i am
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Bad as shots tonz...Like that 16-35 bro


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MORNING ESE......


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 28 2009, 07:39 PM~14323563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


morning loco


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

man i went back like a 100 pages, you take some badass pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Jun 29 2009, 07:22 PM~14333964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 28 2009, 12:11 PM~14321085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good pics. :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

whats up bro, nice pics, i was supposed to be at that game


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64+Jun 30 2009, 01:30 PM~14341930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias Segi. Ill give you a call tomorow


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 27 2009, 02:14 AM~14313212
> *I set the camera on the floor with a timer to get this shot.....i think you guys know witch one i am
> 
> 
> ...



"lace up your all stars " :biggrin: nice pics homie


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 20 2009, 04:00 AM~14245791
> *thank Joe...see you around at the car shows homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 1 2009, 12:45 AM~14348713
> *"lace up your all stars " :biggrin: nice pics homie
> *


 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Jul 1 2009, 12:53 PM~14352897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Swingin thru say Happy fourth July Uso! See you in Woodland.........be safe!


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 28 2009, 12:39 PM~14321702
> *this is my new set up, since the A's game on Friday
> 
> the camera is the Canon 5D Mark II
> ...


Curious, how much does this equipment cost roughly? Im no photographer but the images you shoot are so inspiring it makes me want to start learning. Those pictures you have of Mexico along with the rest of your photos are so clear its like you are actually there and can sense the surrounding. I know this shit aint cheap but I think I need a new hobby. Anyways keep up the good work


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

hit me up bro when u get a chance. :biggrin: TTT 4 my homeboy


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

what's up Tonz
you gonna make it down in August
for the X-mans show?





Saturday, August 15th 2009

Xavier The X-Man's Cruise for the Cause Car Show!

MAGIC 92.5 presents Xavier The X-Man's 7th Annual Cruise for the Cause Blood & Bone Marrow Drive Car Show on Saturday, August 15th at Otay Ranch Town Center from 10a to 3p. Stop by to donate blood and get on the National Bone Marrow registry. Together we can save lives and help kids with cancer.

Part of the proceeds will benefit the "Friends of Scott Foundation - Friends to Children with Cancer" a great organization that provides support and advocacy to Children and families suffering from the effects of cancer.

I hope to see everyone there... including past participants and I would like to encourage other groups to come out as well as more families and companies. Til next time ~ Xavier The X-Man"

THIS YEAR'S PERFORMER IS: TBD

AUG 15TH 2009!!! My goal is another 500 cars this year, please help me. 

Time: 10am - 3pm | Location: Otay Ranch Town Center, Chula Vista, CA


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wuz up dos


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Jul 1 2009, 07:43 PM~14357030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. That set up aint cheap. If you really want to get in photography i recommend you getting yourself a Digital SLR right off the bat. Depending on your budget look into the Canon Rebels or if you got the extra change check out the Canon 50D. Nikkons are also good but i dont know much about them or their accessories. You cant go wrong with Canon's or Nikkon's. Ive owned 4 Canon and so im deffinetly a Canon guy.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ+Jul 2 2009, 05:00 PM~14366040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know man....i was talking with Joe about hitting up a show in SD...so ill see whats up


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 2 2009, 09:44 PM~14368363
> *wuz up dos
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt good seeing you out there bro! post them piccss!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

before heading out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Skanless was in the house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny's set up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Estilo CC


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

The Junk


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill have more tomorow


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 12:50 AM~14378142
> *Skanless was in the house
> 
> 
> ...


great pic :0


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

umm got a ticket for being too "bouncy" so dont ride locked up :uh:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Happy 4th of July*


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 12:52 AM~14378148
> *The Junk
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass shot uce! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jul 4 2009, 06:59 AM~14378605
> *umm got a ticket for being too "bouncy" so dont ride locked up :uh:
> *


wtf?

we bailed out before the cops came.. too many people actin a fool out there


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 12:50 AM~14378143
> *Danny's set up
> 
> 
> ...



Sick shot twotonz


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 4 2009, 07:21 AM~14378694
> *Happy 4th of July
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :angel: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 12:52 AM~14378148
> *The Junk
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few more from yesterday.....at my homies house before leaving to Sonic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Camaro SS with the hide aways


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my buddys Pontiac


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

like always....got to snap a picture of the drink of the day


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64+Jul 4 2009, 06:40 AM~14378543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont ride locked up and dont park in a spot were you are going to get and uneven shadow hitting your car....cause next time i wont take a picture of it  :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Jul 4 2009, 07:21 AM~14378694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cool spot to go hang out and see everytype of custom car....but that shit aint going to last with people acting a fool like that


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 4 2009, 12:04 PM~14380140
> *Sick shot twotonz
> *


thanks for the comment _"El Sleepy"_ of Modesto


> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 4 2009, 12:07 PM~14380160
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

heading out to the park....hope everyone has a good 4th of July


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 01:11 PM~14380485
> *thanks for the comment "El Sleepy" of Modesto
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



I'm getting too old to party all the time....gotta catch up sometime..lol


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 28 2009, 02:39 PM~14321702
> *this is my new set up, since the A's game on Friday
> 
> the camera is the Canon 5D Mark II
> ...


THAT IS A BAD AZZ CAMERA :biggrin: PICS ARE LOOKING DAMN GOOD!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Jul 4 2009, 01:17 PM~14380522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks PeteDawg


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

Is that the 21.1 megapixel full frame sensor camera? If so that camera cost a grip for just the body.  I need a Cannon and ditch the Nikon :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Jul 4 2009, 01:25 PM~14380570
> *Is that the 21.1 megapixel full frame sensor camera?  If so that camera cost a grip for just the body.    I need to get me a Cannon and ditch the Nikon :biggrin:
> *


that be the one. Now you talking....


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

Need to start collecting cans and then some to get one of those bad boys


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Jul 4 2009, 01:34 PM~14380605
> *Need to start collecting cans and then some to get one of those bad boys
> *


or sell your Monte


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 01:35 PM~14380609
> *or sell your Monte
> *


Kutty would like that :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Jul 4 2009, 01:25 PM~14380570
> *Is that the 21.1 megapixel full frame sensor camera?  If so that camera cost a grip for just the body.   I need a Cannon and ditch the Nikon :biggrin:
> *



That is the camera...but those pics have to do with Twotonz, not the camera...gotta know how to use it.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 4 2009, 01:42 PM~14380633
> *That is the camera...but those pics have to do with Twotonz, not the camera...gotta know how to use it.
> *


true that....you cant get those shots by shooting in automatic with the pop up flash.....got to shoot in manual mode. If you dont know how to use it, it dosent really matter if you have the 5D, the 50D or the Rebel.


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 4 2009, 01:42 PM~14380633
> *That is the camera...but those pics have to do with Twotonz, not the camera...gotta know how to use it.
> *


TRUE DAT, MUCH PROPS  BUT A GOOD CAMERA LIKE THAT WITH HIS SKILLS MAKES THE PICS A WHOLE LOT BETTER, I NOTICE A BIG DIFFERENCE IN THE PICS THEY LOOK ALOT BETTER THAN THE CANNON 40.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 12:59 PM~14380422
> *like always....got to snap a picture of the drink of the day
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a COOL ASS pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Jul 4 2009, 01:56 PM~14380696
> *TRUE DAT, MUCH PROPS   BUT A GOOD CAMERA LIKE THAT WITH HIS SKILLS MAKES THE PICS A WHOLE LOT BETTER, I NOTICE A BIG DIFFERENCE IN THE PICS THEY LOOK ALOT BETTER THAN THE CANNON 40.
> *


it lets me do so much more than the 40d could ever....but also the L series lens plays a big part


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 01:54 PM~14380689
> *true that....you cant get those shots by shooting in automatic with the pop up flash.....got to shoot in manual mode.  If you dont know how to use it, it dosent really matter if you have the 5D, the 50D or the Rebel.
> *


I AGREE 100%


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 12:56 PM~14380402
> *a few more from yesterday.....at my homies house before leaving to Sonic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hope to get some good shots at Xfest in a couple of weeks


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 02:00 PM~14380713
> *it lets me do so much more than the 40d could ever....but also the L series lens plays a big part
> *


Looks like your going to take full advantage of that camera as if you should :biggrin: Going to take some fireworks pics tonight?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Jul 4 2009, 02:02 PM~14380723
> *Looks like your going to take full advantage of that camera as if you should :biggrin: Going to take some fireworks pics tonight?
> *


bbq with the family....dont think ill be snaping pics


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 02:03 PM~14380733
> *bbq with the family....dont think ill be snaping pics
> *


That's cool, look forward into seeing some more pics, enjoy the holiday


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 01:52 AM~14378148
> *The Junk
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE PICTURE BRO :thumbsup: IT WAS COOL 2 KICK BACK WITH U AND DRINK SOME BEERS


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 01:54 PM~14380689
> *true that....you cant get those shots by shooting in automatic with the pop up flash.....got to shoot in manual mode.  If you dont know how to use it, it dosent really matter if you have the 5D, the 50D or the Rebel.
> *


Amen to that Brutha! You have to have the eye, but the camera does help alot!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 01:06 PM~14380466
> *thanks LL64
> 
> dont ride locked up and dont park in a spot were you are going to get and uneven shadow hitting your car....cause next time i wont take a picture of it    :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jul 4 2009, 10:54 AM~14379734
> *wtf?
> 
> we bailed out before the cops came.. too many people actin a fool out there
> *


just a written verbal warning for unsafe speed.


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

I C U JUMPED ON THE 5D...I LOVE MY 5D.....HAVE U PLAYED WITH VIDEO ON IT YET?

CHECK OUT A BUNCH OF WORK I'VE DONE WITH MINE


WWW.DERICKGBLOG.COM

PROPS ON ALL UR WORK

DG


----------



## cp63 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 3 2009, 11:52 PM~14378148
> *The Junk
> 
> 
> ...


badass pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

WUT UP TONZ!! CHECK THIS PIX OUT HOMIE  









THE MASTER AT HIS BEST!! :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 4 2009, 10:35 PM~14382720
> *WUT UP TONZ!! CHECK THIS PIX OUT HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


  your lucky...... :biggrin:  nic pic .


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53+Jul 4 2009, 02:52 PM~14380954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

sup mr twotonz!! nice pics homie!!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jul 4 2009, 08:12 PM~14382194
> *I C U JUMPED ON THE 5D...I LOVE MY 5D.....HAVE U PLAYED WITH VIDEO ON IT YET?
> 
> CHECK OUT A BUNCH OF WORK I'VE DONE WITH MINE
> ...


Sup Jit....havent talke to you in a long ass time. I see you putting in some good work in the photograhy scene homie. Yeah I finally made the move to full frame. To tell you the truth....i havent looked at how to use the HD yet.....ive just been snapping away


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cp63+Jul 4 2009, 08:33 PM~14382251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que pasa Jesus....thanks for that pic homie. I was working on your layout the other day :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cook1970+Jul 4 2009, 11:19 PM~14382909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up Freddy Locs. Gracias homie. Im going to give you a call tomorow


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 11:27 PM~14382952
> *luck had nothing to do with it.....i started at the bottom years ago
> 
> what up Freddy Locs.  Gracias homie.  Im going to give you a call tomorow
> *


simon homie give me a call carnal!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

after the cruise at Sonic we went back to my homies house and drank....took this picture their with almost no light


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Que onda Mr. Tonz...hope you and your family had a nice 4th of July homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 4 2009, 10:35 PM~14382720
> *WUT UP TONZ!! CHECK THIS PIX OUT HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:wave: :barf: :barf: :barf: :420: :|to much beer this 4th :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67+Jul 5 2009, 02:38 AM~14383605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 28 2009, 02:39 PM~14321702
> *this is my new set up, since the A's game on Friday
> 
> the camera is the Canon 5D Mark II
> ...


how much did you pay for the camera and lense? where did you get it,is simple to use? you got some great pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Jul 5 2009, 01:19 PM~14385341
> *how much did you pay for the camera and lense? where did you get it,is simple to use? you got some great pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


a lot.....check out bhphotovideo.com


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last ones from Sonic on Friday

Sal's 63


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cheladas ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Estilo CC


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny's "The Junk" from Skanless CC


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Alex Camero SS


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2009, 04:02 PM~14385845
> *Danny's "The Junk" from Skanless CC
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE, U THE MAN!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

que pasa Jesus....thanks for that pic homie. I was working on your layout the other day :biggrin:
[/quote]
COOL, CAN'T WAIT!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jul 5 2009, 03:03 PM~14385851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are sick bro!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2009, 03:02 PM~14385845
> *Danny's "The Junk" from Skanless CC
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2009, 03:01 PM~14385830
> *last ones from Sonic on Friday
> 
> Sal's 63
> ...


Baddass!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53+Jul 5 2009, 04:37 PM~14386500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Kut


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Jul 5 2009, 08:48 PM~14388502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 11:23 PM~14382926
> *Sup Jit....havent talke to you in a long ass time.  I see you putting in some good work in the photograhy scene homie.  Yeah I finally made the move to full frame.  To tell you the truth....i havent looked at how to use the HD yet.....ive just been snapping away
> *



PUT IT TO USE!!!!!

TRUST ME

CHECK THIS OUT

http://www.vimeo.com/5445813

DG


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jit_@Jul 5 2009, 09:57 PM~14389273
> *PUT IT TO USE!!!!!
> 
> TRUST ME
> ...


good stuff Derrick....you get down homie. What do you use to edit the film? Ive been recording a few of my latest photoshoot but still dont have a real use for them.

PS
tell Lisa i LUV her :happysad:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2009, 03:03 PM~14385856
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a real nice pic!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

QUE PASA ESE HOWS EVERYTHING...

HEY I HOPE THERES A BIG BODY IN THAT CALENDER....


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Looking Good TWOTONZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2009, 03:03 PM~14385856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2009, 09:23 PM~14388865
> *gracias pinch Jesse
> 
> thanks
> *



r u going to Woodland?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 6 2009, 12:02 AM~14390278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, yup...everything is good here in Cali. How's everything in the 305?

got me a clean big body in the calendar


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Jul 6 2009, 07:56 AM~14391340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no...ill be going to Denver with Trino


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

nice pics bro....


----------



## jit (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2009, 10:01 PM~14389319
> *good stuff Derrick....you get down homie.  What do you use to edit the film?  Ive been recording a few of my latest photoshoot but still dont have a real use for them.
> 
> PS
> ...



HIT ME UP ON EMAIL

[email protected]

DG


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

U READY 2TONZ :cheesy:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2009, 03:01 PM~14385835
> *Cheladas ride
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Jul 6 2009, 05:04 PM~14395777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+Jul 6 2009, 06:02 PM~14396251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

ive looked at this WHOLE THREAD in the last few days. all i can say is, bro, you get better and better as the time has passed. mad props homie.

btw i like that you stepped up to the 5d. what other lenses are you using? any other L series lenses?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 6 2009, 11:58 AM~14393185
> *gracias homies
> 
> no...ill be going to Denver with Trino
> *



good luck cabrones don't drink n drive


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 01:50 AM~14378143
> *Danny's set up
> 
> 
> ...


I like this shot.......


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Tonz your DA MAN homie.....Bad as work!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning TWOTONZ when are you coming down to LA?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 6 2009, 02:57 PM~14393175
> *
> yup, yup...everything is good here in Cali.  How's everything in the 305?
> 
> ...



305 waiting on you to come enjoy some sun and cars..........


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:0 :0 Good pic. Got any more


> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 4 2009, 10:35 PM~14382720
> *WUT UP TONZ!! CHECK THIS PIX OUT HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2009, 03:01 PM~14385835
> *Cheladas ride
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by airmax_@Jul 6 2009, 11:37 PM~14399694
> *ive looked at this WHOLE THREAD in the last few days. all i can say is, bro, you get better and better as the time has passed. mad props homie.
> 
> btw i like that you stepped up to the 5d. what other lenses are you using? any other L series lenses?
> *


Thank AirMax. Letting me know that you went thru my whole topic is one of the biggest compliments you can give me. Just knowing someone spend the time is what keeps me going with this thread. I hope to keep progressing as i go.

So far my 16-35 is the only L series lenses i got.....but now i got my eye on the 70-200 IS L lense. That will deffinetly be my next lense.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Jul 6 2009, 11:40 PM~14399715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks MagicM


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Jul 7 2009, 08:00 AM~14401247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 8 2009, 12:06 AM~14408592
> *Thank AirMax.  Letting me know that you went thru my whole topic is one of the biggest compliments you can give me.  Just knowing someone spend the time is what keeps me going with this thread.  I hope to keep progressing as i go.
> 
> So far my 16-35 is the only L series lenses i got.....but now i got my eye on the 70-200 IS L lense.  That will deffinetly be my next lense.
> ...


bro ur gonna love that 70-200. i dont have one of my own, but ive been wanting one for a few years now. but them things aint cheap, might as well give away my first born. i really loved playing with my 17-40 and 24-70 too, might wanna look in on that 24-70, i think it would suit your style very well. 

thanks for the great thread homie!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 6 2009, 11:58 AM~14393185
> *gracias homies
> 
> no...ill be going to Denver with Trino
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 4 2009, 10:35 PM~14382720
> *WUT UP TONZ!! CHECK THIS PIX OUT HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmm... shes faw3kn fine... more pics of her??


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't forget this date brotha...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by airmax_@Jul 7 2009, 10:55 PM~14408976
> *bro ur gonna love that 70-200. i dont have one of my own, but ive been wanting one for a few years now. but them things aint cheap, might as well give away my first born. i really loved playing with my 17-40 and 24-70 too, might wanna look in on that 24-70, i think it would suit your style very well.
> 
> thanks for the great thread homie!
> *


at first i was going to get the 17-40 cause it was half the price of the 16-35....but at the end i said fuck it...i really need to step my game up and get top of the line equipment. I did look into the 24-70 and the 24-105....but the problem with those is that i need more zoom for the wedding and XVneras i shoot. Those event are the ones that fund my camera equipment.

24-70 will be the one i get after the 70-200. That lense seem like a real good all around lense for car shows.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 7 2009, 11:28 PM~14409185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got it marked on my calendar


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

My girl Halina made it to the Maxim Hometown Hottie Semifinalist. So please cast your vote for her everyday until Aug 3rd so she can make the top 10. Thanks guys
http://www.maxim.com/girls/hotties/2009/80...d=82704#1,80456


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 8 2009, 12:45 AM~14409575
> *My girl Halina made it to the Maxim Hometown Hottie Semifinalist.  So please cast your vote for her everyday until Aug 3rd so she can make the top 10.  Thanks guys
> http://www.maxim.com/girls/hotties/2009/80...d=82704#1,80456
> 
> ...



DONE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Lookin awesome! My wife got that top from fredricks.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 8 2009, 12:45 AM~14409575
> *My girl Halina made it to the Maxim Hometown Hottie Semifinalist.  So please cast your vote for her everyday until Aug 3rd so she can make the top 10.  Thanks guys
> http://www.maxim.com/girls/hotties/2009/80...d=82704#1,80456
> 
> ...


Just voted ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 8 2009, 12:45 AM~14409575
> *My girl Halina made it to the Maxim Hometown Hottie Semifinalist.  So please cast your vote for her everyday until Aug 3rd so she can make the top 10.  Thanks guys
> http://www.maxim.com/girls/hotties/2009/80...d=82704#1,80456
> 
> ...


only if you bring her with you on the 19th. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 8 2009, 04:05 AM~14409857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i might have a change of plans....and not be able to go to your guys show


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 8 2009, 12:45 AM~14409575
> *My girl Halina made it to the Maxim Hometown Hottie Semifinalist.  So please cast your vote for her everyday until Aug 3rd so she can make the top 10.  Thanks guys
> http://www.maxim.com/girls/hotties/2009/80...d=82704#1,80456
> 
> ...


Shemy all time favorite Uso! I'll be sure to cast plenty votes! Have fun in Denver bro :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 8 2009, 03:45 AM~14409575
> *My girl Halina made it to the Maxim Hometown Hottie Semifinalist.  So please cast your vote for her everyday until Aug 3rd so she can make the top 10.  Thanks guys
> http://www.maxim.com/girls/hotties/2009/80...d=82704#1,80456
> 
> ...




*done*


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 8 2009, 12:45 AM~14409575
> *My girl Halina made it to the Maxim Hometown Hottie Semifinalist.  So please cast your vote for her everyday until Aug 3rd so she can make the top 10.  Thanks guys
> http://www.maxim.com/girls/hotties/2009/80...d=82704#1,80456
> 
> ...


VOTED!!!!!
ALL WAYS LIKE THEAT BLUE LAC POSE!!
GOOD LUCK HER


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks fellas


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 8 2009, 08:22 PM~14416382
> *done</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

On the road....heading out to Denver with Trino (cherry 64), ill Phil, Tom, Ralph (simple6) and Mark (Impalas Magazine)


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 9 2009, 08:27 AM~14422013
> *On the road....heading out to Denver with Trino (cherry 64), ill Phil, Tom, Ralph (simple6) and Mark (Impalas Magazine)
> *


Good luck on the trip .. Dont forget to capture some good pics. de las tangas de denver so you can share with us that didnt go .. :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 8 2009, 10:40 AM~14412037
> *i might have a change of plans....and not be able to go to your guys show
> *


UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 8 2009, 01:45 AM~14409575
> *My girl Halina made it to the Maxim Hometown Hottie Semifinalist.  So please cast your vote for her everyday until Aug 3rd so she can make the top 10.  Thanks guys
> http://www.maxim.com/girls/hotties/2009/80...d=82704#1,80456
> 
> ...


Voted!!! Best of luck to Halina!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

JD from Zenith is doing a ONE DAY raffle for a set of all chrome Zeniths and its only $15.00

<span style='color:blue'>PLEASE DO NOT SCREW IT UP AND FOLLOW PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO THE "T"!

Cannot beat that, even if you dont trust my link just go to the wheel topic and see for yourself.  </span>

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14423307


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

hey twotonz,wheres the rest of the sonic pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Just crossed the state line into Utah


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 9 2009, 06:50 PM~14428883
> *Just crossed the state line into Utah
> *


  SUP TWOTONZ, HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jul 9 2009, 10:27 PM~14430600
> * SUP TWOTONZ, HAVE A SAFE TRIP
> *


x2


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

PICS


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 9 2009, 07:50 PM~14428883
> *Just crossed the state line into Utah
> *


Watch out for them Mormon girls Uce! Have a safe trip......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Going to post pics when i get net on the laptop


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 10 2009, 02:09 PM~14436391
> *Going to post pics when i get net on the laptop
> *


tell phill to quit snoring :biggrin:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

TwoTonz,
Need to get the fellas to hit up Federal blvd in Denver, that's the spot. I'm from Colorado Springs, they will trip seeing cherry on the roads. Have a safe trip..


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 7 2009, 04:00 PM~14119514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK ASS WAGON


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jul 5 2009, 03:01 PM~14385830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it my new goal in life is to have TONZ shoot pics of my car one day. I mean this is ridiculous. You could probably take pics of of vomit and make it look good :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave: 
twotonz in denver


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 10 2009, 11:23 PM~14440901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't look so serious the car shows on sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn Mark i should just shoot you the pics....lol.

to bad i cant post pics thru my phone.

We on the road heading to the show


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

what up twotonz


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 11 2009, 04:27 AM~14441601
> *Damn Mark i should just shoot you the pics....lol.
> 
> to bad i cant post pics thru my phone.
> ...


MAKE SURE TO TAKE A LOT OF PICTURES OF YOUR ADVENTURE. DAMN I WISH I WAS THERE.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 7 2009, 11:44 PM~14409281
> *dammmmm... shes faw3kn fine... more pics of her??
> 
> 
> *











OK, OK ONE MORE  :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

suck it up, tonz and make it to the show! :angry: 

and tell halina she owes me a groupie hug since i've voted for her everyday since you posted the link. :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 10 2009, 11:23 PM~14440901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Getting ready to leave Denver. NorCal took 2 cars to the LRM show and we bringing back 6 tropheys.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:0 What up twotonz ? Im sure you captured some good pics. with that lens .. When you going to post them ?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 13 2009, 08:11 AM~14456033
> *Getting ready to leave Denver.  NorCal took 2 cars to the LRM show and we bringing back 6 tropheys.
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Jul 13 2009, 08:21 AM~14456106
> *:0  What up twotonz ? Im sure you captured some good pics. with that lens .. When you going to post them ?
> *


POST A FEW PICS TONZ :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 11 2009, 11:45 PM~14447374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: SHES HELLA FINE!!!! NAME & LINK PLEASE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I cant post pic thru my phone but ill post up a few when i get home tomorow afternoon. We going to be on the road for the next 24hrs


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 13 2009, 10:59 AM~14457472
> *I cant post pic thru my phone but ill post up a few when i get home tomorow afternoon.  We going to be on the road for the next 24hrs
> *


 :0  Have a safe trip back. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 13 2009, 11:30 AM~14457754
> *:0   Have a safe trip back. :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES+Jul 4 2009, 10:35 PM~14382720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DDDAAAMMMNNN This rucca's fine as hell foo :worship: :worship: :worship:  :wow:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

WADDUPP TONZ....BIG RASTA SENDING LOVE TO THE HOMIE - I'LL SEE AT THE SHOWS BRO - ONE LOVE -


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2009, 04:01 PM~14385830
> *last ones from Sonic on Friday
> 
> Sal's 63
> ...



anymore pics of this 63


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>


[/quote]
  nice


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2009, 03:02 PM~14385845
> *Danny's "The Junk" from Skanless CC
> 
> 
> ...


love it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Jul 9 2009, 09:03 AM~14422306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Mario


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Jul 9 2009, 11:19 AM~14423569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Jose


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Jul 9 2009, 11:05 PM~14430980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on the way back we stopped and eat pizza by SaltLake and they got some weired MOFOKER up in Utah


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY+Jul 10 2009, 02:09 PM~14436387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we talked about it....but when it came down to it we just didnt have time....we had to much going on over in Denver


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 4 2009, 10:35 PM~14382720
> *WUT UP TONZ!! CHECK THIS PIX OUT HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...



I CANT WAIT TILL MY CAR IS DONE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63+Jul 10 2009, 10:20 PM~14440455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jul 10 2009, 11:28 PM~14440919
> *Don't look so serious the car shows on sunday... :biggrin:
> *


hahaha....thats my "what should i have today for lunch" look....dont you know that food is serious business for someone named Twotonz :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by billjack+Jul 11 2009, 08:04 AM~14442102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man you know i took a lot....i just didnt have access to the internet....well other than on my cell


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES+Jul 11 2009, 11:45 PM~14447374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

THANKS 4 EVERYTHING 2TZ,GLAD U WENT WITH ME :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Jul 13 2009, 07:28 AM~14455784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will do


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626+Jul 13 2009, 10:42 AM~14457304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64+Jul 13 2009, 02:53 PM~14460073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup BigRasta....if you go to Vegas agian this year then ill see you then


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sickthree+Jul 14 2009, 12:41 PM~14470598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

keep it comin homie, shit looks good.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jul 14 2009, 04:03 PM~14472951
> *THANKS 4 EVERYTHING 2TZ,GLAD U WENT WITH ME :thumbsup:
> *


no man....THANK YOU! for everything and thank your cousin for the great hospitality he showed us. It was a mission to get their and come back.....but man did we make some good memories on that road trip.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ok here we go with the pics.

This was in the middle of nowhere Nevada after Ralph got a flat on the trailer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the King Ranch haulin Cherry 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

oops....i need to slap my logo on them....give me another sec before i start posting again


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ralph with Simple6 in Utah


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 04:40 PM~14473355
> *Ralph with Simple6 in Utah
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: look at that model ! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

their was Traffic in Utah


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

we made it to Utah right before sunset


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

we stop in SaltLake to eat at TacoBell


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 04:40 PM~14473355
> *Ralph with Simple6 in Utah
> 
> 
> ...


I'M DIGGIN RALF'S "BARRIO INCLOSED TRAILER" :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 04:52 PM~14473491
> *we stop in SaltLake to eat at TacoBell
> 
> 
> ...


HEY IT'S BETTER MEXICAN FOOD THAN WE HAD IN PORTLAND :0 JUST ASK TRINO.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the TacoBell girls wanting to model


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at Trinos cousins house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

riding with Trino's cousin to go eat at one of his restaurants


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

out side of Tequilas restaurant


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

look at Ralph and Trino fighting for the suase


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

for starters we had some Shrimp Quesadillas....those thing were good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

then some Asada


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

we passed by the Coors factory


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trino's cousin had liquor for days.....i didnt get a pic of all the cases he had in the basement


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

if you ever in Denver go check out Trino's cousins restaurant called Tequilas. Here is a link to their website: http://www.tequilasmexres.net/


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

Tight pics Tonz, looks like you had a great time.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 04:05 PM~14473619
> *for starters we had some Shrimp Quesadillas....those thing were good
> 
> 
> ...



whats wrong with homeboy? salsa too hot? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

keep them pics coming bro, glad all of u made it back safe


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

you said in off topic you guys went threw 5 states which way did you go?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 14 2009, 05:53 PM~14474133
> *you said in off topic you guys went threw 5 states which way did you go?
> *


we took 80

Cali, Nevada, Utah, Wyoming and finally Colorado


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

i didnt remember going threw wyoming when i went out there got to study up on my us maps i guess


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Jul 14 2009, 04:56 PM~14473529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like Tom cant handel the heat


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Jul 14 2009, 05:34 PM~14473926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe you went thru 70? cause thru 80 you go thru Wyoming....and their is absoluty nothing to look at......in the whole state


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 05:02 PM~14474231
> *it was definetly better than the one we ate in LasVegas
> 
> it was definetly and experience
> ...



MAYBE HE SHOULD HAVE TOOK SOME SHOTS OF TRINOS PRIMOS TEQUILA :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some illustrations some guys made of one of my pictures

My Photo:









The illustration he made:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 06:11 PM~14474348
> *some illustrations some guys made of one of my pictures
> 
> My Photo:
> ...



That's tight


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 05:09 PM~14473654
> *Trino's cousin had liquor for days.....i didnt get a pic of all the cases he had in the basement
> 
> 
> ...




dammmmmm :cheesy:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 04:47 PM~14473427
> *we made it to Utah right before sunset
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice pic to bad the cars wernt out on display ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 11 2009, 11:45 PM~14447374
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanxs... :cheesy:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 11 2009, 11:45 PM~14447374
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanx...

:cheesy: 


anymore...

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 04:40 PM~14473355
> *Ralph with Simple6 in Utah
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 04:47 PM~14473427
> *we made it to Utah right before sunset
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful picture twotonz :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 04:40 PM~14473355
> *Ralph with Simple6 in Utah
> 
> 
> ...


man the mexican enclosed trailer held up good all the way there over 1200 miles
im going to have to start selling these :biggrin: 

hey tons man we had a good time bro we doing it again for sure


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Jul 14 2009, 06:06 PM~14474278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i thought that was perty cool too


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Jul 14 2009, 06:58 PM~14474927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im down to do it again next year


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

time for more pics


eating dinner at Tequilas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trino and Tom


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ralph inported that bottle from Cali


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

it had gold flakes


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ralph taking a shot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

waxing Cherry 64 while we waited in line


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the set up in Cherry 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

interior of Freak Show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill Phil finishing up the display in Cherry 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Freak Show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the set up in Cold Hard Cash


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the engine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

again a big thanks to Rodrigo for the great hospitality. If you guys are ever in the Denver area go check out his restaurant Tequilas. Here is the link: http://www.tequilasmexres.net/


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Badass pics Twotonz. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 08:27 PM~14476223
> *again a big thanks to Rodrigo for the great hospitality.  If you guys are ever in the Denver area go check out his restaurant Tequilas.  Here is the link: http://www.tequilasmexres.net/
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY COUSIN 86 TIMES,HE IS A COOL DUDE,WE KNOW WHY HE IS 86 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 08:11 PM~14475982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SOME GOOD STUFF. RALPH KNOWS HIS STUFF


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 08:12 PM~14475999
> *the set up in Cherry 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: YOU THE MAN TWOTONZ


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 08:11 PM~14475990
> *waxing Cherry 64 while we waited in line
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TIME, I SURE WISH I COULD HAVE GONE....


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 14 2009, 11:27 PM~14478613
> *LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TIME, I SURE WISH I COULD HAVE GONE....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Jul 14 2009, 08:30 PM~14476288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont mess with that stuff


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Jul 14 2009, 11:18 PM~14478542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Bad ass pics. Tonz :biggrin: Im sure you still got plenty more but its 2 am & gots to go 2 work @ 6 am :420: Will finish watching tomorrow..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Jul 14 2009, 11:57 PM~14478808
> *Bad ass pics. Tonz  :biggrin:  Im sure you still got plenty more but its 2 am & gots to go 2 work @ 6 am  :420: Will finish watching tomorrow..
> *


i got a lot of pics....but cant post up any from the actual show


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 11:58 PM~14478814
> *i got a lot of pics....but cant post up any from the actual show
> *


 :angry:  just checking IN  GOING TO A -TOWN FOR SONICS SHOW?


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

:biggrin: Beautiful photos my friend! :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jul 14 2009, 08:12 PM~14475999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS PICTURES GLAD TO SEE YOU ALL MADE IT BACK SAFE.... KEEP UP THE GR8 JOB


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 04:52 PM~14473491
> *we stop in SaltLake to eat at TacoBell
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 05:09 PM~14473654
> *Trino's cousin had liquor for days.....i didnt get a pic of all the cases he had in the basement
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Lots of nice pics TWOTONZ!!! Glad you guys made it home safe from the big adventure.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 11:58 PM~14478814
> *i got a lot of pics....but cant post up any from the actual show*


what!!!!!!!! your killing me


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 09:14 PM~14476032
> *interior of Freak Show
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic of freak show, you have any more?


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 11:58 PM~14478814
> *i got a lot of pics....but cant post up any from the actual show
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Good meeting you in the hop pit in denver


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great Work Bro


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jul 14 2009, 11:15 PM~14478516
> *THATS SOME GOOD STUFF. RALPH KNOWS HIS STUFF
> *



thanks mark cant wait till we get to drink some more together :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Jul 15 2009, 07:32 AM~14480151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Steve


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 15 2009, 10:45 AM~14481767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 05:09 PM~14473654
> *Trino's cousin had liquor for days.....i didnt get a pic of all the cases he had in the basement
> 
> 
> ...


TOO BAD WE DIDNT HAVE ANY ALCOHOL AROUND THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Jul 15 2009, 11:39 AM~14482279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here homie....its always good meeting my fellow LayitLow members


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luda132+Jul 15 2009, 06:54 PM~14486847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know huh.....thats why we were sober the whole time we were their :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 15 2009, 08:13 PM~14487698
> *thanks Ralph....i think everyone that went (even thou it was a long as drive) is down to do it again....i know i am
> 
> :|
> ...


i'll be making that drive in sept


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 15 2009, 08:32 PM~14487879
> *i'll be making that drive in sept
> *


good luck man....its a long ass drive.


----------



## odogg's orange 64 (Jul 2, 2006)

what up ILL PHILL .liliana says,that's ill phill that's my :angel:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 08:23 PM~14476169
> *the engine
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN :cheesy:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Jul 15 2009, 09:42 PM~14488747
> *CLEAN :cheesy:
> *


YEP THAT FOKER WAS CLEAN TO THE MAX


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

man you have the sickest pics of anyone i know...
def someone to look up to...

before i go through the 339 pages you have accumulated here lol, i was wondering if you have some of these in a folder you could zip to me haha

just checkin..


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GREAT PICS BRO...THANKS FOR SHARING. LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT TIME. CONGRATS TO TRINO AND RALPH!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Cool Pics ....


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning TWOTONZ, Pictures look bad ass as usual Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome work tonz :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

good pics


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jul 15 2009, 08:13 PM~14487709
> *TOO BAD WE DIDNT HAVE ANY ALCOHOL AROUND THE HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 15 2009, 08:13 PM~14487698
> *thanks Ralph....i think everyone that went (even thou it was a long as drive) is down to do it again....i know i am
> 
> :|
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Jul 15 2009, 09:42 PM~14488747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91capriceclassic_@Jul 15 2009, 11:30 PM~14489676
> *man you have the sickest pics of anyone i know...
> def someone to look up to...
> 
> ...


thanks man....ive been learning as i go and been tring to step my game up everytime i shoot

i wish i had them all organized to send them to you but i have my pictures in like a million different folder in my computer that it would just be easyer to go thru the topic.

Again thanks man.....knowing that someone would take the time out to go thru my whole topic is a huge complimet to me...._gracias_


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67+Jul 15 2009, 11:42 PM~14489744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_gracias_ Mario


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Jul 16 2009, 08:37 AM~14491618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 16 2009, 11:50 AM~14493371
> *thanks man....ive been learning as i go and been tring to step my game up everytime i shoot
> 
> i wish i had them all organized to send them to you but i have my  pictures in like a million different folder in my computer that it would just be easyer to go thru the topic.
> ...


I wouldnt just take the time to review your topic, if i could i would be over your shoulder to watch you make the next calender! Keep up the dope pics!! PROPS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91capriceclassic_@Jul 16 2009, 08:22 PM~14498297
> *I wouldnt just take the time to review your topic, if i could i would be over your shoulder to watch you make the next calender! Keep up the dope pics!! PROPS
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro....im keep this topic going for years


----------



## odogg's orange 64 (Jul 2, 2006)

WHAT UP ALBERTO


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2009, 06:01 PM~14385830
> *last ones from Sonic on Friday
> 
> Sal's 63
> ...



que pasa ese.... 
yo your pics are getting sicker... i like this shot but would love it better if it were a BIGBODY.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 08:12 PM~14475999
> *the set up in Cherry 64
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

beautiful pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64+Jul 17 2009, 03:33 PM~14506134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Jul 17 2009, 07:32 PM~14507860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 18 2009, 12:38 AM~14509824
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thanks homie
> ...


any time!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 15 2009, 09:17 PM~14487741
> *yeah i got a few more from the set up day i can post....now that i think of it...i didnt even ask homeboy if it was cool for me to be all up on his ride the way i was....he seemed to be cool about it thou
> 
> *



Cool, as long as they don't say anything snap away with the pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Like I said.... Two Tonez is the best!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

TWOTONZ DOING HIS THANG IN THAT HOT ASS WEATHER


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey Twotonz, it was good to seeing Homie. See ya next time!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠+Jul 18 2009, 12:41 AM~14509832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!+Jul 18 2009, 11:41 PM~14515550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always good seeing Rob


----------



## zhan.mary (Jul 20, 2009)

more interesting pics


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zhan.mary_@Jul 20 2009, 01:19 AM~14523006
> *more interesting pics
> *


 :twak: U are a ediot!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jul 18 2009, 11:41 PM~14515550
> *TWOTONZ DOING HIS THANG IN THAT HOT ASS WEATHER
> 
> 
> ...


 Hard at work!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Jul 20 2009, 01:37 AM~14523050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2009, 05:38 AM~13931022
> *the new Y2K
> 
> 
> ...


Hey twotonz's This is John I was wondering if you can make this picture a poster size and give me a quote on how much it would be. I really like this picture you took. I would really appreciate it. Thanks Bro. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

ANY PICS FROM IMPALAS/NEW STYLE BBQ TAKEN?


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

ANY PICTURES OF LUPITA :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Newstyle Y2K+Jul 20 2009, 08:46 PM~14532306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just talked to her last week....i got no new pictures of her.....yet


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 15 2009, 08:46 PM~14488045
> *good luck man....its a long ass drive.
> *


WUS SUP HOMIE HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD FOR YOU ITS ME JESSE ''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY'' YOU STILL HAVE ANY OF THEM POSTERS HOMEBOY I WOULD LIKE 2 GET SOME IF YOU DO MEMORYS GRACIAS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2009, 01:42 AM~14535066
> *WUS SUP HOMIE HOPE ALL IS GOING GOOD FOR YOU ITS ME JESSE ''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY'' YOU STILL HAVE ANY OF THEM POSTERS HOMEBOY I WOULD LIKE 2 GET SOME IF YOU DO MEMORYS GRACIAS
> *


text me your address bro....and ill send it to you during the week


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 21 2009, 01:46 AM~14535085
> *text me your address bro....and ill send it to you during the week
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL PM SENT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2009, 01:54 AM~14535102
> *GRACIAS CARNAL PM SENT
> *


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 04:40 PM~14473355
> *Ralph with Simple6 in Utah
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool, pic Two Tonz  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

i just talked to her last week....i got no new pictures of her.....yet
[/quote]
:0 So you will be taking new pictures of her ? Correct ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Tonz whats good Uso! Makin time for my homie stop by say sup! B EZ bro.... :biggrin: Oh it's still Bruddah Joe jus changed the avitar name lol.....


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

YOOOOOOOOO TONZ U THNK U CAN MAKE THIS SHOW???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59+Jul 21 2009, 02:27 AM~14535141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got plans up here in NorCal homie


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

show n shine august 8th here in livingston,, at memorial park.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jul 20 2009, 10:44 PM~14533973
> *ANY PICTURES OF LUPITA  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



x124816354321635763214 :biggrin:


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

SUP TWOTONZ. MY FIRST CARSHOW ON AUGUST 23 AT TOULUMNE REGIONAL PARK IN MODESTO CALIFAS.I HAVE OVER 100 TROPHYS & MONEY TO GIVE AWAY HOPE U CAN MAKE IT,SHOW COVERAGE BY STREETLOW,RANFLAS,AND MANY MORE HIT ME UP ASAP.FLYERS SOON TO BE POSTED   :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SKANLESS 46_@Jul 23 2009, 12:16 AM~14557190
> *SUP TWOTONZ. MY FIRST CARSHOW ON AUGUST 23 AT TOULUMNE REGIONAL PARK IN MODESTO CALIFAS.I HAVE OVER 100 TROPHYS & MONEY TO GIVE AWAY HOPE U CAN MAKE IT,SHOW COVERAGE BY STREETLOW,RANFLAS,AND MANY MORE HIT ME UP ASAP.FLYERS SOON TO BE POSTED     :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


HEY, I THOUGH THAT BIG AL TALK 2 U ABOUT USING OUR NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!! U R NOT A SKANLESS MEMBER. SO U NEED 2 CHANGE SKANLESS 46


----------



## cp63 (Sep 6, 2008)

:uh: dam


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt for sum more pics :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jul 22 2009, 10:09 PM~14556475
> *show n shine august 8th here in livingston,, at memorial park.
> *


 didn't know about that more info..thanks JOE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also check in.Whats up TwotonZ :wave:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Tonz what up tho? U coming out to Uce/BPCC toy drive Sunday? Hope to see you out there Uce B EZ!


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

whats up bro, just wanted to say happy b-day and i got u four all the beer u can drink next time i c u bro. :biggrin: los


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

WHAT UP TONZ SEE YOU OUT THERE SATURDAY.... :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

hope you can make it out


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

:wave: Towtonez.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

:wave: Twotonez.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Whats up fellas....thanks for bringing my topic back up to the top, i really do appreciate that. I didnt want to post anything in here until i had some new pictures for you guys to look at. So here are a few flicks from todays Merced Super Show.

I have to start it off with this one. Perfect Score and Strictly Business next to each other


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Loco Lincoln made it out to the show today


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

another old school ride that came out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

"Hall Of Fame" Harvey Reyes with his 64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

engine shots


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Minty inside Strictly Business


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Y2K


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Perfect Score


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some local cuties


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Raj from LoLystics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the girls inside Stictley Business


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean 62


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean Monte


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trokita Loca


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Loco Lincoln


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the homie from Premier made it out to the show before heading to SoCal for a show tomorow


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Estilo 68


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Estilo Car Club


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the hop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one for today


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

*DAMN!!NICE PIX!TTMFT  *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks BigMando


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 09:00 PM~14649431
> *Raj from LoLystics
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHOT! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 08:16 PM~14649534
> *thanks BigMando
> *


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

what twotonez sick ass pics asusual... cool talkin to u ...i will hit u up on monday about the hook up we talked about... later homie keeps the pics comin!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764+Aug 1 2009, 10:02 PM~14649828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good meeting you homie....yeah give me a call when you find out


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

NICE PICS TWOTONZ


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 09:01 PM~14649437
> *the girls inside Stictley Business
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN... MORE PICS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> Whats up fellas....thanks for bringing my topic back up to the top, i really do appreciate that. I didnt want to post anything in here until i had some new pictures for you guys to look at. So here are a few flicks from todays Merced Super Show.
> 
> I have to start it off with this one. Perfect Score and Strictly Business next to each other
> 
> ...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

DAMN THOSE ORIENTAL GIRLS WERE BOMB WHAT UP TWOTONZ GOOOOD WORK TODAY YOU WERE EVERY WHERE


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

gurl, get your butt off Perfect Score :angry: j/k Alwayz awesome pics twotonz thanks for bringing the show to us people who are not able to attend these shows. keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 10:09 PM~14649495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 THA TOP TWO TONZ! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :werd: :h5: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

badass pics homie


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

GREAT PICS TWOTONS!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE 2 THANK FLACO , CIMMI , & GABE 4 A GREAT SHOW 
WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE 2DAY


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Beautiful photos TwoTonz!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

with this photo you can tell that im really improving my photography skill.......before i would have to put my beer down to take the picture :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75+Jul 22 2009, 10:09 PM~14556475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got it marked on my calendar


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 23 2009, 07:30 PM~14565183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Joe....didnt see you at the lake yesterday


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 1 2009, 11:53 PM~14650393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats the MAN


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Jul 28 2009, 05:16 PM~14608345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


missed you on Saturday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash+Jul 31 2009, 08:14 PM~14643066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks cook


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D+Aug 1 2009, 10:26 PM~14649976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so i guess i shouldnt post up the picture of the 3 girls sitting on the fender of Perfect Score :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Aug 2 2009, 01:04 AM~14650691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias flip


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Aug 2 2009, 08:47 AM~14651439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good seeing you....even thou it was just for a quick second


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 08:05 PM~14649462
> *the homie from Premier made it out to the show before heading to SoCal for a show tomorow
> 
> 
> ...


That's the homie, A tonz good pix's bro keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Got any more pics of strictly business??


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 2 2009, 06:03 PM~14653889
> *Got any more pics of strictly business??
> *



x76 ITS A BAD ASS CAR


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5: :420:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 2 2009, 03:50 PM~14653488
> *dont think ill be making it out to that one......your car was looking good at the Denver show
> 
> sup homie :biggrin:
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 2 2009, 04:50 PM~14653488
> *dont think ill be making it out to that one......your car was looking good at the Denver show
> 
> 
> *



*Me, Mark, and Jesse will be there...*


*What up Tonz, how you been homie?*


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

TIGHT PICS!!!  
That's history in the making P.S. & S.B. next to each other on the ground DAMNNNNN! :thumbsup: :around: 

Looks like I missed another good show. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****+Aug 2 2009, 04:41 PM~14653786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Aug 2 2009, 07:17 PM~14654912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Aug 2 2009, 09:46 PM~14656273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up Hernan.....havent seen you in a long time homie


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 09:11 PM~14649507
> *last one for today
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot Twotonz. Of course top quality pics. Man after the Merced show we got home about 10..showered...and hit the road to the Whittier Blvd show. No sleep and got home last nite about 11:30. Awesome weekend. Tired as hell, but hey thats the lowrider life right? :dunno: I came back looking like you did from the Socios show :biggrin: Keep the good work bro


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> > Whats up fellas....thanks for bringing my topic back up to the top, i really do appreciate that. I didnt want to post anything in here until i had some new pictures for you guys to look at. So here are a few flicks from todays Merced Super Show.
> >
> > I have to start it off with this one. Perfect Score and Strictly Business next to each other
> >
> ...


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Gato *****_@Aug 2 2009, 04:41 PM~14653786
> *That's the homie,  A tonz good pix's bro keep up the good work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats going David? Hows the ride coming along?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Wuz up TwoTonz :wave: . Tight pics of the merced show. Stay  from Vic Jr.


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 09:07 PM~14649480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 09:03 PM~14649455
> *Trokita Loca
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM THIS FOO KILLING GAME OUT THERE HU?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd+Aug 3 2009, 09:06 AM~14658828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks KDrippa


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG 64 IMPALA+Aug 3 2009, 01:35 PM~14661352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah he is


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 2 2009, 03:40 PM~14653431
> *with this photo you can tell that im really improving my photography skill.......before i would have to put my beer down to take the picture  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: I think you have mastered both skills, homie :biggrin: 

great pics as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Aug 3 2009, 06:27 PM~14664393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Whats up tonz


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 08:49 PM~14649326
> *Whats up fellas....thanks for bringing my topic back up to the top, i really do appreciate that.  I didnt want to post anything in here until i had some new pictures for you guys to look at.  So here are a few flicks from todays Merced Super Show.
> 
> I have to start it off with this one.  Perfect Score and Strictly Business next to each other
> ...


fuckin SIICCCCCCCKK!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren+Aug 3 2009, 10:52 PM~14667896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one for today....a lil bigger than normal


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 11:49 PM~14649326
> *Whats up fellas....thanks for bringing my topic back up to the top, i really do appreciate that.  I didnt want to post anything in here until i had some new pictures for you guys to look at.  So here are a few flicks from todays Merced Super Show.
> 
> I have to start it off with this one.  Perfect Score and Strictly Business next to each other
> ...


*

calender cover...... *?????????


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 2 2009, 03:40 PM~14653431
> *with this photo you can tell that im really improving my photography skill.......before i would have to put my beer down to take the picture  :biggrin:
> *


show off! :uh: :biggrin: 

keep on comin' with the entertainment.


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

</span>


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Aug 4 2009, 08:02 AM~14669918
> * </span>
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 09:07 PM~14649480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the rest of them Twotonz? :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Aug 4 2009, 08:02 AM~14669918
> * </span>
> *


X 2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 4 2009, 07:00 AM~14669534
> *
> 
> 
> *


*
thanks Sonny*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wildponey+Aug 4 2009, 10:36 AM~14671108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill post more later on in the week


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Aug 4 2009, 08:02 AM~14669918
> * </span>
> *


Yep! TwoTonz is the man!


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 09:08 PM~14649485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one is every unique. Probably, the best from the set.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Aug 4 2009, 07:00 AM~14669534
> *
> 
> calender cover...... ?????????
> *


 :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Aug 4 2009, 05:42 PM~14675316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Carlos


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Aug 4 2009, 06:00 PM~14675496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homeboy? I was just thinking of hitting you up today man.....no lie....ill shoot you a pm


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY+Aug 4 2009, 06:08 PM~14675574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

amazing photos man. keep up the good work! at my work im always looking forward to updates on this topic


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman_@Aug 5 2009, 12:31 PM~14683858
> *amazing photos man. keep up the good work! at my work im always looking forward to updates on this topic
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 5 2009, 05:14 PM~14686550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice camera :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you got any pics of "Gold Digger" ?


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HERES A PIC U TOOK A COUPLE OF YRS AGO :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 5 2009, 07:56 PM~14688280
> *you got any pics of "Gold Digger" ?
> *


Gold Digger Photo


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 3 2009, 12:54 AM~14657112
> *
> yeah i got a few more....didnt get to detailed on the photos thou.....who know SB might be out in Vegas this year
> 
> ...


Sounds cool, I've seen it before but I've always liked that ride.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Aug 5 2009, 10:59 AM~14682961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 5 2009, 05:14 PM~14686550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot that you even took that picture Jae  

So far that has been my favorite show this year. Kicking it their with Lifestyle then going over with the Majestics to look at some T&A :biggrin:  

yeah, ill deffinetly be their again next year


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 5 2009, 07:56 PM~14688280
> *you got any pics of "Gold Digger" ?
> *


I still havent seen that car in person  


> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Aug 5 2009, 08:07 PM~14688422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he might have a few upgrads for that show


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 4 2009, 02:41 AM~14668841
> *one for today....a lil bigger than normal
> 
> 
> ...



THAT'S A CALENDAR COVER PIC RIGHT HERE! :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 5 2009, 08:33 PM~14688699
> *Gold Digger Photo
> *


gold digger thats a bad ass 57 rag from lifestyles car club in l.a.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 5 2009, 05:14 PM~14686550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I would of been closer get closer ... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few more from the Merced Show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Latin Style


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Low Conspiracy


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

NICE PICS AS ALWAYS BROTHA....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Aug 5 2009, 10:00 PM~14689610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Pauly :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn those cars are either clean or your camera skills make them look wet as fuck bro good job


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 6 2009, 10:21 PM~14700361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 6 2009, 11:22 PM~14700370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car & Pic :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Damn TWOTONZ your pics are the shit!!!!Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Aug 7 2009, 07:13 AM~14701373
> *Damn TWOTONZ your pics are the shit!!!!Keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Aug 6 2009, 11:52 PM~14700512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SUP TWOTONZ?
P


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64+Aug 7 2009, 05:42 AM~14701047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont think ill be at Sonics today


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 7 2009, 07:47 AM~14701563
> *SUP TWOTONZ?
> P
> *


whats going on Puro


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 7 2009, 07:48 AM~14701570
> *whats going on Puro
> *



JUS WORKING DOGGIE!
:biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

TWO TONZ WHATS UP HOMEBOY
YOU ALMOST DONE WITH THE CALENDAR???
CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 6 2009, 11:26 PM~14700396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

cool


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 6 2009, 11:22 PM~14700366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE PIC!! CLEAN ASS 65 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

probly been asked a million times, but what camera setup are you using?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 8 2009, 03:37 AM~14709922
> *probly been asked a million times, but what camera setup are you using?
> *


 I think he said he uses a cell phone :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

LOL. thats me :yessad:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 8 2009, 07:23 AM~14710350
> *I think he said he uses a cell phone :0
> *


if that's all it takes i'm going 2 buy a new cell phone :uh: 
just let me know what kind :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol










this is my cell phone u think they can add a camera 2 it :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz+Aug 7 2009, 08:35 AM~14701865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Aug 8 2009, 03:37 AM~14709922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 8 2009, 01:20 PM~14711640
> *right now im shooting with the Canon 5D MarkII and the f/2.8 16-35
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



damn! nice. I just picked up my first slr yesterday, a Canon Rebel XSI.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i see you picked up a fish eye lens. pics look great bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

its about time you started playing with photoshop more 

makes the colors pop like crazy


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> > a big thanks to the homies Daryl and Max for bringing their clean ass rides out on Saturday :biggrin:
> >
> > Daryl from Individuals gas hopping
> >
> ...


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

SUP TWOTONS


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

QUE ONDA MR. TONZ...WHEN IS YOUR NEXT VISIT OUT TO SO. CAL. HOMIE??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ARE YOU COMING BACK OUT FOR "TRAFFIC" SHOW RIGHT???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Aug 8 2009, 04:20 PM~14712816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im thinking about experimenting more with it.....i really like simple shots....but ive been think of changing up my style a lil to see what kind of feedback i get


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Aug 9 2009, 01:12 AM~14715506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up Tommy? Hows the good life?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Aug 10 2009, 12:11 AM~14722513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im hopping to be back down their for some shoot, either late this month or early next. I should also be at the Traffic show


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 10 2009, 12:45 AM~14722630
> *sup Frijol
> 
> im hopping to be back down their for some shoot, either late this month or early next.  I should also be at the Traffic show
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 7 2009, 12:26 AM~14700394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PIC TONZ. YOU TAKE SOME CLEAN PICS CARNAL....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what up!?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Aug 10 2009, 12:52 AM~14722650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so we going to do the damn thing homie :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: wuz up Twotonz


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WUS SUP HOMEBOY GOT THE POSTERS IN GRACIAS


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 10 2009, 04:53 PM~14728497
> *so we going to do the damn thing homie  :biggrin:
> *


need to make some magic happen... hno:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Much Alofaz to you Tonz keep doing your thing homie! :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Aug 10 2009, 05:50 PM~14729102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Aug 12 2009, 11:33 AM~14747112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe....whats the next show you'll be at homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2009, 01:45 PM~14748425
> *need to make some magic happen... hno:
> *


pull a shark out of your hat and make it happen


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

supp 2 toneladas :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+Aug 12 2009, 08:08 PM~14751836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok fellas....ive been hit up a lot lately about my calendar. I had to put it on hold for a lil bit cause something (hopefully long term came my way), but now i have a lil more time to work on it, so im back on track with it....all i can promise you guys is that ive put my heart and soul into it. Ive made my own original layouts (unlike the past ones ive done or even seen)....i really think you guys will be happy with it. No one other than myself has seen it....im tring to keep it Top Secret until its out.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Twotonz, I'm just curious as to how long you have been shooting for?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 12 2009, 09:16 PM~14752611
> *Ok fellas....ive been hit up a lot lately about my calendar.  I had to put it on hold for a lil bit cause something (hopefully long term came my way), but now i have a lil more time to work on it, so im back on track with it....all i can promise you guys is that ive put my heart and soul into it.  Ive made my own original layouts (unlike the past ones ive done or even seen)....i really think you guys will be happy with it.  No one other than myself has seen it....im tring to keep it Top Secret until its out.
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMMMM HOMIE THAT ALLEY WAS DA SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 13 2009, 12:16 AM~14752611
> *Ok fellas....ive been hit up a lot lately about my calendar.  I had to put it on hold for a lil bit cause something (hopefully long term came my way), but now i have a lil more time to work on it, so im back on track with it....all i can promise you guys is that ive put my heart and soul into it.  Ive made my own original layouts (unlike the past ones ive done or even seen)....i really think you guys will be happy with it.  No one other than myself has seen it....im tring to keep it Top Secret until its out.
> 
> 
> ...



so i take it this is the cover...... hmmmm maybe...
both the car and model are bad ass.




can i get an AMEN


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 12 2009, 09:16 PM~14752611
> *Ok fellas....ive been hit up a lot lately about my calendar.  I had to put it on hold for a lil bit cause something (hopefully long term came my way), but now i have a lil more time to work on it, so im back on track with it....all i can promise you guys is that ive put my heart and soul into it.  Ive made my own original layouts (unlike the past ones ive done or even seen)....i really think you guys will be happy with it.  No one other than myself has seen it....im tring to keep it Top Secret until its out.
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 12 2009, 09:16 PM~14752611
> *Ok fellas....ive been hit up a lot lately about my calendar.  I had to put it on hold for a lil bit cause something (hopefully long term came my way), but now i have a lil more time to work on it, so im back on track with it....all i can promise you guys is that ive put my heart and soul into it.  Ive made my own original layouts (unlike the past ones ive done or even seen)....i really think you guys will be happy with it.  No one other than myself has seen it....im tring to keep it Top Secret until its out.
> 
> 
> ...


Do what you Do homie gonna come out hard as hell I'm sure!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 12 2009, 07:56 PM~14751671
> *sup Ralph
> 
> 
> ...


Only gonna show Lowlystics I think bro trying to get ready for Vegas :biggrin: ! You'll see me dippin to a BBQ or two fo sho Uso!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Aug 13 2009, 01:01 AM~14754665
> *Hey Twotonz, I'm just curious as to how long you have been shooting for?
> *


My first shoot was September 5th 2004 with an HP photosmart point and shoot camera :biggrin: The car i shot was Kaddy Queen and my model was the owner of the car Lucinda Keohi


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE+Aug 13 2009, 01:12 AM~14754720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry homie....even thou both car and model are cover worthy....its not the cover :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Aug 13 2009, 10:55 AM~14757604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie....and ill see you at both the LoLystices and Vegas show


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 13 2009, 07:49 PM~14764264
> *My first shoot was September 5th 2004 with an HP photosmart point and shoot camera  :biggrin:  The car i shot was Kaddy Queen and my model was the owner of the car Lucinda Keohi
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool man, I noticed your pics have a very distinct sharpness or effect to them that makes them look really sick. Do you have a setting on the camera that is custom that you always shoot on or is there a process you use on photoshop?


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 13 2009, 07:49 PM~14764264
> *My first shoot was September 5th 2004 with an HP photosmart point and shoot camera  :biggrin:  The car i shot was Kaddy Queen and my model was the owner of the car Lucinda Keohi
> 
> 
> ...


Just want too say GOOD JOB Mr. tonz :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Aug 14 2009, 12:13 AM~14766207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you very much TheBlackCat :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

what up twotonz of fun? :wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE+Aug 14 2009, 01:21 AM~14766397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 13 2009, 11:58 PM~14766355
> *with my new camera set up, ive noticed a huge difference in my shots sharpness and color....also this year i started shoting in Manuel mode instead of Aperature Priority mode and ive also been messing around with my white balance more
> *


whats your new camera and lens and what did you have before?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Aug 14 2009, 02:08 AM~14766474
> *whats your new camera and lens and what did you have before?
> *


i have the 5D Mark II with the 16-35 f/2.8

my back up camera (nib) is the 50D with the 28-135 IS

and my old camera was the 40D with the 18-200 IS



basicly i went from a Semi-Pro set up to a Pro set up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

just in case some people are wondering all the cameras and lense i just mentioned are all Canon brand


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

Sup homie!!! what's new!?? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 13 2009, 08:49 PM~14764264
> *My first shoot was September 5th 2004 with an HP photosmart point and shoot camera  :biggrin:  The car i shot was Kaddy Queen and my model was the owner of the car Lucinda Keohi
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 14 2009, 03:27 AM~14766504
> *i have the 5D Mark II with the 16-35 f/2.8
> 
> my back up camera (nib) is the 50D with the 28-135 IS
> ...


Shit looks good Tonz, keep up the good work brotha... :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 14 2009, 01:27 AM~14766504
> *i have the 5D Mark II with the 16-35 f/2.8
> 
> my back up camera (nib) is the 50D with the 28-135 IS
> ...


some serious equipment


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 09:05 PM~14649462
> *the homie from Premier made it out to the show before heading to SoCal for a show tomorow
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 MADDAFACKA!


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 14 2009, 03:27 AM~14766504
> *i have the 5D Mark II with the 16-35 f/2.8
> 
> my back up camera (nib) is the 50D with the 28-135 IS
> ...


AND TO THINK I WAS HAPPY WITH MY NEW 12 MEGAPIXEL CAMERA :tears: SOME DAY I'LL SAVE UP ENOUGH.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 14 2009, 01:27 AM~14766504
> *i have the 5D Mark II with the 16-35 f/2.8
> 
> my back up camera (nib) is the 50D with the 28-135 IS
> ...


Sounds expensive :0


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 13 2009, 08:49 PM~14764264
> *My first shoot was September 5th 2004 with an HP photosmart point and shoot camera  :biggrin:  The car i shot was Kaddy Queen and my model was the owner of the car Lucinda Keohi
> 
> 
> ...


Good people saw her and Wayne Saturday at Bay area Bosses BBQ car is still all that too Uce! Bad Ass... :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair+Aug 14 2009, 07:22 AM~14767307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias homie :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Aug 14 2009, 12:04 PM~14769832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone starts off some where....look at my first shoot. I used a 5mp, $400 point and shot HP camera :uh: had to work with what i had  

back then, i never thought that i would be were im at right now


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plank+Aug 14 2009, 01:57 PM~14770829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


real good people....i owe them a lot. I had 6 cars and models booked for that day and everyone was a no show, I had already thrown in the towel before i even started....but luckly for me they came thru and motivated me to keep doing it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Aug 14 2009, 04:15 PM~14772206
> *:wave: TWOTONZ
> *


Whats up Vic? when we going to sit down drink some beers and play some Domino? Im telling you man....im a bad ass at Domino


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 14 2009, 04:18 PM~14772229
> *Whats up Vic?  when we going to sit down drink some beers and play some Domino?  Im telling you man....im a bad ass at Domino
> *


Stop it you are hno: me :biggrin: just working and ready to start drinking some red & whites; pick a day when you would like to play and drink :0 and BBQ, yea baby. If you feel like having a few come on over. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Aug 14 2009, 04:24 PM~14772277
> *Just working and ready to start drinking some red & whites: pick a day when you would like to play and drink  :0 and BBQ, yea baby. If you feel like having a few come on over. Stay   from Vic.
> *


sounds good man....ill give you a call one of these days


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

damn....i just took a lil trip down memory lane talking about all that.....im going to look for some pictures from when i first started and post them up....just give me a few


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 14 2009, 04:25 PM~14772284
> *sounds good man....ill give you a call one of these days
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice pics twotonz!!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 14 2009, 04:16 PM~14772219
> *whats up my brother  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 14 2009, 04:26 PM~14772296
> *damn....i just took a lil trip down memory lane talking about all that.....im going to look for some pictures from when i first started and post them up....just give me a few
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . how u been Uce, long time no see, hope all is well :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Aug 14 2009, 04:28 PM~14772309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23+Aug 14 2009, 05:05 PM~14772619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up UCE. Ive been good homie....getting ready for my trip back to Vegas in Oct


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the Throwbacks

Sept 5th, 2004


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

also from Sept 5th, 2004


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Oct 17th, 2004


















Lupe's 1st ever photoshoot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

also Oct 17th, 2004


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nov 28th, 2004


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Jan 2nd, 2005


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Jan 2nd, 2005


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Jan 2nd, 2005


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2009, 05:14 PM~14779493
> *Nov 28th, 2004
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiice :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2009, 05:14 PM~14779493
> *Nov 28th, 2004
> 
> 
> ...


SO FUCKEN HOT YOU LUCKY BASTERD ...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im assuming you guys want more from the Tomasa shoot?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2009, 05:17 PM~14779515
> *Jan 2nd, 2005
> 
> 
> ...




Nice!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2009, 06:53 PM~14779332
> *the Throwbacks
> 
> Sept 5th, 2004
> ...


*the owner is hotttttt.!!!!!*


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

what camera were you using?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Aug 15 2009, 09:11 PM~14781063
> *what camera were you using?
> *


i mostly did the shoots with my Canon Rebel 35mm but the digital shots i posted were with my point and shoot HP Photosmart C850 :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2009, 08:22 PM~14781131
> *i mostly did the shoots with my Canon Rebel 35mm but the digital shots i posted were with my point and shoot HP Photosmart C850  :biggrin:
> *


haha cool, i just checked out jae's thread too. i gotta say you and him are a lot of inspiration to me to keep snapping away. good shit bro.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Aug 15 2009, 09:26 PM~14781157
> *haha cool, i just checked out jae's thread too. i gotta say you and him are a lot of inspiration to me to keep snapping away. good shit bro.
> *


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2009, 04:56 PM~14779349
> *Oct 17th, 2004
> 
> 
> ...


that day was hella fun for me but my chick was not so happy!i have learned to leave her at home when ever i have a shoot :biggrin:   thanks bro , i miss my blazer !


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Aug 15 2009, 10:40 PM~14781752
> *that day was hella fun for me but my chick was not so happy!i have learned to leave her at home when ever i have a shoot  :biggrin:     thanks bro , i miss my blazer !
> *


naw man....thank you for being one of the first guys to support me. I wouldnt be were im at without the support from riders such as yourself that came out to support an unknown at the time    


Wayne and Lucinda
UCE
Aztecas
Skanless
Goodfellas
Low Conspiracy
Estilo (Merced)

Thank you guys


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2009, 10:46 PM~14781809
> *naw man....thank you for being one of the first guys to support me.  I wouldnt be were im at without the support from riders such as yourself that came out to support an unknown at the time
> Wayne and Lucinda
> UCE
> ...


I got your back bro and (AZTECAS) gots your back! los :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

mas LUPE :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 14 2009, 02:44 PM~14771336
> *Good people saw her and Wayne Saturday at Bay area Bosses BBQ car is still all that too Uce! Bad Ass... :cheesy:
> *


yeah they both are cool people - was talking to them with there 2 boys :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

T.T TTT


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2009, 10:46 PM~14781809
> *naw man....thank you for being one of the first guys to support me.  I wouldnt be were im at without the support from riders such as yourself that came out to support an unknown at the time
> Wayne and Lucinda
> UCE
> ...


Uce Family Worldwide always got your back to the fullest Tonz! Love the flix up there Uso thats whats up...... :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2009, 08:12 PM~14780599
> *im assuming you guys want more from the Tomasa shoot?
> *


 :yes: :yes: please !!!!!!!!


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2009, 10:46 PM~14781809
> *naw man....thank you for being one of the first guys to support me.  I wouldnt be were im at without the support from riders such as yourself that came out to support an unknown at the time
> Wayne and Lucinda
> UCE
> ...


NO,THANK U!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 915eLcHuCo1951 (Aug 23, 2007)

dope ass pics homie!!!


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 15 2009, 11:01 PM~14781906
> *mas LUPE  :cheesy:
> *


X2  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from Bobbys show in Stockton


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 17 2009, 07:21 PM~14789826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
say hi from me


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ+Aug 15 2009, 10:52 PM~14781845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah they are


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Aug 16 2009, 07:28 AM~14783010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53+Aug 16 2009, 04:21 PM~14785418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_gracias_ homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalicious+Aug 16 2009, 10:45 PM~14789308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will do


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*one word for you *


*LUPE..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
























PLEASE...!!!!!!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 17 2009, 12:20 AM~14789819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

YOU A BAD MOFO!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2009, 08:19 PM~14780657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THE FINE AZZ TOMAZA??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 17 2009, 12:19 AM~14789814
> *from Bobbys show in Stockton
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Aug 17 2009, 12:53 AM~14789931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626+Aug 17 2009, 06:01 PM~14796828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

WHATS UP? HOW U BEEN BRO ? CAN U GIVE ME A CALL, THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2009, 03:57 PM~14779360
> *also Oct 17th, 2004
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Twotonz! Has it been that long Homie.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 17 2009, 12:20 AM~14789819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE MORE ...


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 17 2009, 11:14 PM~14800421
> *MORE MORE ...
> *


x2


----------



## STKNIMPALA (Apr 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

waiting for LUPE :cheesy:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 12 2009, 10:16 PM~14752611
> *Ok fellas....ive been hit up a lot lately about my calendar.  I had to put it on hold for a lil bit cause something (hopefully long term came my way), but now i have a lil more time to work on it, so im back on track with it....all i can promise you guys is that ive put my heart and soul into it.  Ive made my own original layouts (unlike the past ones ive done or even seen)....i really think you guys will be happy with it.  No one other than myself has seen it....im tring to keep it Top Secret until its out.
> 
> 
> ...


what kinda camera u using those flicks are bad ass


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 17 2009, 12:53 AM~14789931
> *one word for you
> LUPE..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PLEASE...!!!!!!!
> *



yea what he said :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





looking good Tonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Aug 17 2009, 07:15 PM~14797783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84+Aug 17 2009, 09:30 PM~14799715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coming up shortly


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKNIMPALA+Aug 18 2009, 12:12 PM~14805406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks John....i will start posting in a few


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

TT ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:0 I need that one in a poster :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 17 2009, 12:20 AM~14789819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 18 2009, 03:26 PM~14807481
> *waiting for LUPE  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: wassup twotonz..BIG RASTA cruising in the 67 showing the homie some love. keep up the good work bro'...one love :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

TWOTONZ rules!


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

TT ttt


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Whats up TWOTONZ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Aug 22 2009, 03:45 PM~14849094
> *TWOTONZ rules!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 17 2009, 07:19 PM~14789814
> *from Bobbys show in Stockton
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2009, 03:57 PM~14779360
> *also Oct 17th, 2004
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: SUP TWOTONZ


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

q-vo ese...


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRody23_@Aug 14 2009, 08:05 PM~14772619
> *Nice pics twotonz!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

sup bro,how you doin today? you hidin out hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: i have been hidin under my bed all day with the doors locked hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Where the nudies!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 24 2009, 08:12 PM~14869847
> *Where the nudies!!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 what he said :biggrin:


----------



## skanless van (Jul 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Aug 18 2009, 10:18 PM~14812590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up Rasta....long time homeboy....you going to the Super show with your fellow Islanders?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Aug 22 2009, 09:10 AM~14847208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair+Aug 23 2009, 02:50 PM~14855695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baduso+Aug 24 2009, 05:29 PM~14867888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que pasa ed


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$+Aug 24 2009, 08:01 PM~14869718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you first


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!+Aug 24 2009, 10:16 PM~14871374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup wyno :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I think ill share a sneek peak at yesterdays shoots, since i havent been posting any of my new shoots lately


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one i will post up from this shoot until the feature comes out in the mag.

Anthony's 59 drop with Jahara


----------



## 108 RIDER (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 24 2009, 09:46 PM~14871693
> *I think ill share a sneek peak at yesterdays shoots, since i havent been posting any of my new shoots lately
> 
> 
> ...


I love this Pix bro! Cant wait for that next calender. I still have the SkanlesS one posted up in my office :thumbsup: Shit you should come out with a Magazine to G


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 108 RIDER_@Aug 24 2009, 10:54 PM~14871747
> *I love this Pix bro! Cant wait for that next calender. I still have the SkanlesS one posted up in my office :thumbsup: Shit you should come out with a Magazine to G
> *


that was my intentions getting into this....but other opportunities have popped up for me that im going to pursue at this time....but who knows....maybe in the future there will be a Twotonz Magazine


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

two tonz have you used light room?
if not you should look into it i think youll like it alot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Aug 24 2009, 11:14 PM~14871934
> *two tonz have you used light room?
> if not you should look into it i think youll like it alot
> *


got a download i can use? :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 24 2009, 10:47 PM~14871704
> *last one i will post up from this shoot until the feature comes out in the mag.
> 
> Anthony's 59 drop with Jahara
> ...


bad ass pic bro - dont be shy you can send me more - anthony wont mind


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 24 2009, 11:43 PM~14872191
> *bad ass pic bro - dont be shy you can send me more - anthony wont mind
> *


thanks Tito


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here are the pictures of Lupe i promised. This was her 3rd photoshoot ever and second one with me.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice throwbacks tonz! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 24 2009, 11:47 PM~14871704
> *last one i will post up from this shoot until the feature comes out in the mag.
> 
> Anthony's 59 drop with Jahara
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

nice pics bro


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

WHAT UP TONZ


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 24 2009, 10:47 PM~14871704
> *last one i will post up from this shoot until the feature comes out in the mag.
> 
> Anthony's 59 drop with Jahara
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Aug 25 2009, 07:06 AM~14873281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 01:11 AM~14872486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :nicoderm: :yes: nice ASS work :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 24 2009, 10:47 PM~14871704
> *last one i will post up from this shoot until the feature comes out in the mag.
> 
> Anthony's 59 drop with Jahara
> ...


Very Nice Uce! Both the car and Jahara you know what I mean :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

what up Rasta....long time homeboy....you going to the Super show with your fellow Islanders? 
[/quote]

:biggrin: oh yeah...you know it - it's my b-day weekend and you know we gonna have it going on. PARTY TIME!!!!! - one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 24 2009, 10:46 PM~14871693
> *I think ill share a sneek peak at yesterdays shoots, since i havent been posting any of my new shoots lately
> 
> 
> ...


all i can say is wow, i never knew my car could look so good,you are a bad , bad man.


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Aug 25 2009, 12:01 PM~14875723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man and thanks for coming out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGSINNER_@Aug 25 2009, 04:49 PM~14878716
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a XVnera i shot on Saturday.....just a lil reminder if anybody is getting married, or your daughter is haveing a XVnera or know someone who is....hit me up. Can nobody beat the quality i deliver at my prices


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i wasnt going to post these but fuck it. From the club a few weekends ago


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

check out dude getting socked up in the background by a chick


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

titty popped out in this one :h5:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i think Kutty is throwing up a "T" and his buddy the middle finger


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 07:48 PM~14880694
> *
> titty popped out in this one  :h5:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 07:48 PM~14880694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 07:43 PM~14880628
> *i wasnt going to post these but fuck it.  From the club a few weekends ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

capturing the moment :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 07:48 PM~14880694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Uce what club was that and where was I holla at at Uso next time! It's the camera ya? We hittin the clubs in L.V. baby :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 07:47 PM~14880682
> *check out dude getting socked up in the background by a chick
> 
> 
> ...


SHE'S GANGSTA WITH IT,DEAD ON HIS CHIN (CHIN CHECKIN) HAHAHAHA


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister+Aug 25 2009, 09:05 PM~14881884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Aug 25 2009, 10:31 PM~14883007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crazy ass chick :biggrin:


----------



## bigbody93 (Feb 2, 2007)

hells yeah


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:0 :0 Good pics. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 06:47 PM~14880669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 10:47 PM~14880682
> *check out dude getting socked up in the background by a chick
> 
> 
> ...



always at the right place at the right time...... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Aug 27 2009, 07:05 AM~14895904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 01:07 AM~14872477
> *here are the pictures of Lupe i promised.  This was her 3rd photoshoot ever and second one with me.
> 
> 
> ...



you the man Tonz  


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Aug 25 2009, 01:07 AM~14872477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quierooooooooooooooooooooooooo :cheesy:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 07:48 PM~14880694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Catching the ACTION!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn+Aug 27 2009, 08:28 PM~14904041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

got any more of the lake in merced or streets


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 28 2009, 12:56 PM~14911113
> *got any more of the lake in merced or streets
> *


ill post some more later....you going to Sonics next Friday?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

HOPE YOU DON'T MINE ME USING SOME OF YOU PICS http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry14923184


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 07:44 PM~14880632
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WTF IS THAT NEW YORKS UGLY ASS :0 :uh:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Aug 29 2009, 08:55 PM~14923252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats her....flav was on stage :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 07:48 PM~14880694
> *titty popped out in this one  :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 01:08 AM~14872479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2009, 03:03 PM~14385856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats the homie Jose from .L.I.F.E. kids and wife  .nice pic twotonz :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 29 2009, 02:05 PM~14920578
> *ill post some more later....you going to Sonics next Friday?
> *


 :biggrin: I'll be there with my boy


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

what up man! Sonics next weekend?

I'LL SEE YOU THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: WHAT UP!?


----------



## BIGGZEKE (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 01:09 AM~14872481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Sep 1 2009, 11:04 AM~14947755
> *what up man!  Sonics next weekend?
> 
> I'LL SEE YOU THERE.... :biggrin:
> *


 whats going on next weekend?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 29 2009, 02:06 PM~14920585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice pic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina+Aug 29 2009, 11:59 PM~14924660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Sep 1 2009, 06:44 AM~14945647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see you there Tino


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Sep 1 2009, 11:10 AM~14947801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Joe


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

NICE PICS TWOTONZ :thumbsup: HOW YOU DOING BROTHA?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

this friday. lol


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Sep 1 2009, 11:50 AM~14948119
> *NICE PICS TWOTONZ :thumbsup: HOW YOU DOING BROTHA?
> *


whats up man! Im good bro...just shooting and going to car shows :biggrin:  


whens the next Tracy cruise? Give me a call when ever you do another one


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 1 2009, 11:51 AM~14948129
> *this friday. lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

COMING DOWN TO BLVD NIGHTS THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 1 2009, 11:53 AM~14948140
> *COMING DOWN TO BLVD NIGHTS THIS WEEKEND?
> *


i wanted to go Sat after the DUB show but dont think ill be going to that show after all.....maybe Sunday after i knockout a couple of shoots i got set up in the East Bay


lot of rides go out their?


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 1 2009, 11:55 AM~14948159
> *i wanted to go Sat after the DUB show but dont think ill be going to that show after all.....maybe Sunday after i knockout a couple of shoots i got set up in the East Bay
> lot of rides go out their?
> *


 :yes: :yes: You know we steady reppin East and South Bay Tonz Hollaaa if you go! Everyone gona be out there flossin :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 1 2009, 12:55 PM~14948159
> *i wanted to go Sat after the DUB show but dont think ill be going to that show after all.....maybe Sunday after i knockout a couple of shoots i got set up in the East Bay
> lot of rides go out their?
> *


Yup, worth the trip from anywhere.  And its on Fri, Sat & Sun


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i might have to take a lil spin out their....whats the best day to go over?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

what up mr. twotonz? hows everything going? hows da calender? :wave:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

nice club shots, tonz.  

any white people in there? :cheesy:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 2 2009, 03:47 AM~14956678
> *i might have to take a lil spin out their....whats the best day to go over?
> *


Sunday Poppin everyone off work Monday~ :biggrin: well not you..... you work everyday!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

WUTZ GOOD HOMIE?
P


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65+Sep 2 2009, 10:14 AM~14958931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought i posted up a few white chicks in that....as far as dude....i only take pics of mofokers i know or people that got pull at the club


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Sep 2 2009, 03:30 PM~14962003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Puro....you going to Vegas this year homie?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 2 2009, 06:22 PM~14963534
> *most of my work consist of hanging out with the homies, drinking and taking flicks of bad ass rides and fine women......so i like my job  :biggrin: thats why i put in a lot of OT
> 
> sup Puro....you going to Vegas this year homie?
> *



SI CARNAL!! WORKING ON IT BUT 90% I'LL BE THERE WITH MY CREW! :biggrin: 
YOU?


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Whats up TWOTONZ. :wave: :wave:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

what up TwoTonz,

We would like to extend an invitation to you to attend and cover our event. I pm'd you some information. pm back.

EastSide CC


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> most of my work consist of hanging out with the homies, drinking and taking flicks of bad ass rides and fine women......so i like my job :biggrin: thats why i put in a lot of OT
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats whats up Uso! Keep on Keepin on...... :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

TTT
good lookin homie on the quick pm reply. im checking out other stores also keeping and figuring out how i will make my mind up. i will pm in the near future, until then keep flickin away and everyone will be awaiting uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

you are a very talented individual mr two tonz...great fukin pictures.. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Sep 2 2009, 07:18 PM~14964161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the PM. I just sent an email to the boss man and ill get back to you by tomorow to confirm and get the details


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Sep 3 2009, 03:47 PM~14973039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you man....i still feel like im not at my full potential....hope to keep stepping my game up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Sep 3 2009, 05:01 PM~14973820
> *
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

anybody and everybody thats going to the Vegas Super Show. Hit me up on PM with your number and ill send you mine, if you guys want to go out and pound some beer outtheir :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2009, 05:03 PM~14973836
> *:
> 
> thank you man....i still feel like im not at my full potential....hope to keep stepping my game up
> *


 :thumbsup: never relax and never look behind you


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

SEE YOU SOON HOMIE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister+Sep 3 2009, 05:13 PM~14973934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2009, 04:06 PM~14973868
> *anybody and everybody thats going to the Vegas Super Show.  Hit me up on PM with your number and ill send you mine, if you guys want to go out and pound some beer outtheir  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Hit up Coast! you know we'll be out there! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Sep 3 2009, 06:12 PM~14974460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2009, 04:06 PM~14973868
> *anybody and everybody thats going to the Vegas Super Show.  Hit me up on PM with your number and ill send you mine, if you guys want to go out and pound some beer outtheir  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 01:07 AM~14872477
> *here are the pictures of Lupe i promised.  This was her 3rd photoshoot ever and second one with me.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a wedding i just shot earlyer today....and now im off to Fresno for the Eastside CC anniversary


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Missed a good one Tonz!Dub Show 15 models to every photographer top notch too! Then they all went out to Blvd Nites with us :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

good to see you out here for blvd nights uffin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE... BADASS WORK AS ALWAYS TWOTONZ.. I JUST WENT THRU LIKE 10-15 PAGES TO CATCH UP... :biggrin:

YOUR THROWBACKS ARE GOOD MOTIVATION... I'M GONNA TRY AND GET SOME MODEL SHOOTS GOING HERE IN THE 505.. :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Sep 3 2009, 06:59 PM~14974862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good looking out on Sunday UCE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Sep 7 2009, 07:31 AM~15002274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Yeah i didnt know shit back then....even now i still have a lot to learn

do your thing man....i see talent in you


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here is a shot from the Eastside CC 15th annual


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 7 2009, 11:36 PM~15011376
> *here is a shot from the Eastside CC 15th annual
> 
> 
> ...


nice, pic and car :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 8 2009, 02:36 AM~15011376
> *here is a shot from the Eastside CC 15th annual
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 7 2009, 11:36 PM~15011376
> *here is a shot from the Eastside CC 15th annual
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: Nice!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2009, 03:59 PM~14973805
> *Vegas Super Show???  :cheesy:
> *


Hell yeah! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 7 2009, 11:36 PM~15011376
> *here is a shot from the Eastside CC 15th annual
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! See you in Vegas!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 7 2009, 11:36 PM~15011376
> *here is a shot from the Eastside CC 15th annual
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! See you in Vegas!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister+Sep 8 2009, 12:11 AM~15011607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Sep 8 2009, 09:31 AM~15013472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

I'LL BE READY IN VEGAS FOR A SHOT OF THE GOOD STUFF....


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: twotonz will have a new favorite drink when leaves vegas...


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 8 2009, 12:35 AM~15011369
> *
> 
> Thanks man.  Yeah i didnt know shit back then....even now i still have a lot to learn
> ...



 Thanks homie.. I really gotta get on the grind again and try and get better... I was finally able to get ahold of a DSLR... entry level xTi but fuckit... :biggrin:

See you in vegas... did you get my txt with my number? :dunno:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

EastSide CC,

would like to thank Twotonz for spending his evening with us at our 15 year anniversary dance. We hope you enjoyed the evening and we can't wait for the pics.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'+Sep 8 2009, 01:13 PM~15015666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good seeing you homie


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 8 2009, 04:02 PM~15016197
> * Thanks homie.. I really gotta get on the grind again and try and get better... I was finally able to get ahold of a DSLR... entry level xTi but fuckit... :biggrin:
> 
> See you in vegas... did you get my txt with my number? :dunno:
> *


text me...... :wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*all the photographer should meet up for one big picture in Vegas.... 

a big group shot..*


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 06:17 PM~15018229
> *text  me...... :wave:
> *



Sent you a request on the Blackberry messenger... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Sep 8 2009, 05:19 PM~15018243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup man....good seeing you on Saturday


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 8 2009, 12:12 PM~15015070
> *see you their
> 
> You going....hell yeah Jae.  Dont know if you drink or not but you ARE GOING TO HAVE TO DRINK WITH ME!  a beer, a shot, a glass of wine or whatever it is that you drink.....and im not takin no for an answer Jae
> ...


Yep, the family and I will be there! I don't drink but I will have one with you! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 8 2009, 08:35 PM~15021011
> *Yep, the family and I will be there! I don't drink but I will have one with you!  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: I will see U in VEGAS that day was to much BEER and PATRON 4 me


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: wassup TWOTONZ..is cool seeing you on friday - how did the photo shoot go???. when your in west sac again - hit me up!!! - one love - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT+Sep 8 2009, 10:04 PM~15022440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the shoot went go homie....ill definetly hit you up next time im up their


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 8 2009, 12:36 AM~15011376
> *here is a shot from the Eastside CC 15th annual
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURE.......GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME..........


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Sep 10 2009, 11:28 AM~15038870
> *NICE PICTURE.......GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TIME..........
> *


PICTURE LOOKS OKAY :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz+Sep 10 2009, 11:28 AM~15038870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this one better?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2009, 05:06 PM~14973868
> *anybody and everybody thats going to the Vegas Super Show.  Hit me up on PM with your number and ill send you mine, if you guys want to go out and pound some beer outtheir  :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU AINT GOT ANY PLANS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND SATURDAY NIGHT GOOD TIMES C.C. TROWING OUR SUPER SHOW PARTY GET @ ME


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:0 








[/quote]


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> :0


[/quote]
Damn,

When was that taken? Luv the color on the car! :biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> :0


[/quote]
Damn,

When was that taken? Luv the color on the car! :biggrin: I hope my wife doesn't see this :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 11 2009, 02:02 AM~15047929
> *IF YOU AINT GOT ANY PLANS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND SATURDAY NIGHT GOOD TIMES C.C. TROWING OUR SUPER SHOW PARTY GET @ ME
> *


Im not making plans for the Vegas...cause it never goes turns out as planned....im just going to wing it....im going to be calling everyone and seeing what everyone else is doing. So ill be giving you a call homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Sep 11 2009, 07:20 AM~15048744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right before i left she hit me up wanting to model next to "the perty green car"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one i did last week with my girl Nina Marie


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2009, 01:46 PM~15052666
> *one i did last week with my girl Nina Marie
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Sep 11 2009, 02:17 PM~15053005
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2009, 12:56 PM~15052105
> *Im not making plans for the Vegas...cause it never goes turns out as planned....im just going to wing it....im going to be calling everyone and seeing what everyone else is doing.  So ill be giving you a call homie
> *


  WE WILL BY COUPLE BLOCKS OFF THE STRIP @ EL PATRON I GOT YOUR DRINKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2009, 01:46 PM~15052666
> *one i did last week with my girl Nina Marie
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMMMM HOMIE NICE FLICK


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2009, 12:56 PM~15052105
> *Im not making plans for the Vegas...cause it never goes turns out as planned....im just going to wing it....im going to be calling everyone and seeing what everyone else is doing.  So ill be giving you a call homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I feel ya Uso! happens everytime! But if I tell you Ima be there count on it :biggrin: (Unless I got the 4 on jackstands in the garage like last weekend) Hey I made it Sat tho lol!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE+Sep 11 2009, 03:08 PM~15053534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was going to tell you "lets have a beer in Vegas" but i rather ask you "lets hit up a buffet together" :biggrin:


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

whats up TWOTONZ nice pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Sep 11 2009, 05:00 PM~15054712
> *whats up TWOTONZ nice pics
> *


thanks UCE....going to Vegas?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from last Friday in Atwater









from last Saturday in Turlock









from last Sunday in San Jose


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last weekend i was all over NorCal

Friday in WestSac for shoot with NinaMarie and Ruthie Sky, Friday night in Atwater at Sonics

Saturday shot a wedding in Turlock then shot off to Fresno for the Eastide 15yr Anniversary

Sunday did a shoot in SanPablo, right after that i did another shoot in Hayward and after that i shot out to SanJose for Blvd Nights


today im off to SanJose for a shoot with LowConspiracy and after that to Modesto to cover the NewStyle 35yr Anniversay


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2009, 01:46 PM~15052666
> *one i did last week with my girl Nina Marie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

HOPE U CAN MAKE IT!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 12 2009, 11:20 AM~15059400
> *from last Sunday in San Jose
> 
> 
> ...


 BADD ASS PIKTURE DAWG
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 24 2009, 09:47 PM~14871704
> *last one i will post up from this shoot until the feature comes out in the mag.
> 
> Anthony's 59 drop with Jahara
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac bombdevil (Aug 10, 2009)

hey twotonz wanted to say thanks for takeing some some shots of me and my brothers caddis cant wait to see them; and to any low conspiracy members for inviteing us me and my family to your guys yearly picnic we had great time hope to go next year love you guys pablo aka bomb deville :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2009, 04:57 PM~15054674
> *
> 
> gracias homie
> ...


We doing all of the above Uso! I'll text you our info as it gets closer! Me Big Marc Big Zeke and Rasta buffet hopin lol


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Sep 12 2009, 10:03 AM~15059627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias Freddy....hows the photography going homie?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764+Sep 12 2009, 12:00 PM~15060423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been outtheir every year.....this year i should be outtheir covering the show for LRM....just waiting on Mario or Raj to call an confirm


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 12 2009, 11:52 PM~15064459
> *
> 
> i hear the next issue of Impalas should be a good one....dont you agree Andrew  :biggrin:
> ...


haha that's fukkn exciting news, love that toro. Looking forward to that, wish it was you that shot it, you're the man :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Who Productions+Sep 12 2009, 01:14 PM~15060800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....I know you, Rasta and MySelf are big dawgs....and im assuming BIG Marc and BIG Zeke are BIG homies also....cant wait to see the owners reaction when he sees us walking in :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 12 2009, 11:58 PM~15064479
> *haha that's fukkn exciting news, love that toro. Looking forward to that, wish it was you that shot it, you're the man :biggrin:
> *


i was with Toro earlyer today and we were talking about it  got to give you an early congrats....i didnt shoot it buy i have a cover coming out in that one  and Toro shot the other cover today


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Q-vo Twotonz


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2009, 12:00 AM~15064489
> *i was with Toro earlyer today and we were talking about it   got to give you an early congrats....i didnt shoot it buy i have a cover coming out in that one  and Toro shot the other cover today
> *


Haha cheers man, glad he's up and doin his thang, pass on my love and respect. I'll be thinking of him on the 24th, too hard to get hold of him so I'll tell you :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Sep 13 2009, 12:01 AM~15064492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill make sure to pass the word on


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks, lookin forward to that cover :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2009, 12:07 AM~15064520
> *sup Joe....when we going back to the club....i know you got passes  :biggrin:
> 
> ill make sure to pass the word on
> *


You know i'm ready


----------



## G.M.C PRODUCTIONS (Aug 27, 2009)

sup twotonz just stooping by to c how u doing this is Geronimo. :biggrin: :biggrin: hit me up soon got something coming


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister+Sep 13 2009, 12:09 AM~15064534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from today at SanJose with LowConspiracy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a few hours ago at the NewStyle 35th year Anniversary in Modesto


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I also wanted to thank everyone from LowConspiracy for the great hospitality you guys showed me....and for the great bbq and beer

NewStyle for the invite and Congrats on a the long road to 35yrs

Oso from Untouchable for the Corona :biggrin: 

and also good seeing the homies from LatinStyle and Alberto from Viselia


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2009, 12:24 AM~15064622
> *I also wanted to thank everyone from LowConspiracy for the great hospitality you guys showed me....and for the great bbq and beer
> 
> NewStyle for the invite and Congrats on a the long road to 35yrs
> ...


THANK'S 4 COMING OUT & PARTYING WITH US :biggrin: IT WAS A HONOR 2 HAVE U SHOOT THE EVENT 4 THE MAG THANK'S


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

shot this a lil while ago with Danny from Skanless cc


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> shot this a lil while ago with Danny from Skanless cc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2009, 12:20 AM~15064603
> *from a few hours ago at the NewStyle 35th year Anniversary in Modesto
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR COMING OUT LAST NITE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

messing around with photoshop


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2009, 11:43 PM~15073203
> *messing around with photoshop
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2009, 12:43 AM~15073203
> *messing around with photoshop
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: nice work i like the new logo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Sep 13 2009, 08:04 PM~15070327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Sep 14 2009, 12:53 AM~15073506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias beto


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2009, 10:11 PM~15072156
> *shot this a lil while ago with Danny from Skanless cc
> 
> 
> ...


love street pics like that :biggrin: any more scraping pics


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2009, 12:43 AM~15073203
> *messing around with photoshop
> 
> 
> ...



Nice... :thumbsup: Love the whole design TONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Sep 14 2009, 06:14 AM~15074144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks you Magic


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

sup homie!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2009, 12:10 PM~15076828
> *
> 
> ill post some more later
> ...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2009, 11:11 PM~15072156
> *shot this a lil while ago with Danny from Skanless cc
> 
> 
> ...


Nice scrappin pic :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 12 2009, 09:20 AM~15059400
> *
> 
> from last Sunday in San Jose*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

just noticed, that pavement has character...
great pic!


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

Very nice pix.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 14 2009, 01:11 PM~15078024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Great pic Twotonz!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair+Sep 14 2009, 12:19 PM~15076913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks BM Jamma


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Sep 14 2009, 02:29 PM~15078171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2009, 10:11 PM~15072156
> *shot this a lil while ago with Danny from Skanless cc
> 
> 
> ...


THANK U 4 TAKING TIME 4 ME BRO :thumbsup: U THE MAN. WE NEED 2 GET 2GETHER 2 DRINK SOME BEERS. LIKE I SAY, A BIG THANK U. IF U NEED ANYTHING LET ME NO I WILL TRY 2 HELP U BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Sep 14 2009, 06:49 PM~15081057
> *THANK U 4 TAKING TIME 4 ME BRO :thumbsup: U THE MAN. WE NEED 2 GET 2GETHER 2 DRINK SOME BEERS. LIKE I SAY, A BIG THANK U. IF U NEED ANYTHING LET ME NO I WILL TRY 2 HELP U BRO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


BEERS! :cheesy:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2009, 11:51 PM~15084851
> *BEERS!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2009, 11:51 PM~15084851
> *BEERS!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 love that shit :0 need to make a thread on lowriders just scraping  good work .Ill take a cold one too  ..Whats your plans for Sunday TwoTonz??


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

whats crackin twotonz? :wave:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Sep 14 2009, 11:56 PM~15084872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure yet what im going to end up doing on Sunday....what up?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65+Sep 15 2009, 09:22 AM~15086792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> i think ill post a few more from that shoot during the week
> 
> Oh yeah :yes:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 13 2009, 01:19 AM~15064594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BADD PIKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Sep 15 2009, 05:55 PM~15091425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up mr Bean. Thats the Wanted Wear booth at the SanBernardino show...right?

Let me tell you something about that picture that YOU dont know.....that black Canon camera bag on the table is mine :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 16 2009, 12:51 AM~15095174
> *
> 
> gracias homie
> ...


really.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 15 2009, 11:08 PM~15095288
> *really.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yup.....im wishing that girl and the piece of bread on the table were also mine :cheesy: but there not


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 15 2009, 11:18 PM~15095340
> *yup.....im wishing that girl and the piece of bread on the table were also mine  :cheesy: but there not
> *


You could of just said the girl But i know you do get hungry at times :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 16 2009, 12:19 AM~15095643
> *You could of just said the girl But i know you do get hungry at times  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning TWOTONZ :wave: :wave:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:0 U sure about the pan ? :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 15 2009, 11:18 PM~15095340
> *yup.....im wishing that girl and the piece of bread on the table were also mine  :cheesy: but there not
> *


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2009, 02:46 PM~15052666
> *one i did last week with my girl Nina Marie
> 
> 
> ...


TOPS right there!


----------



## BLVD.CLASSICS C.C. (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 12:10 AM~14872482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all i have to say is DAAAAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 14 2009, 12:11 PM~15078024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno why but this reminds me of GTA san andreas if it were up to date like on the ps3 or a computer. The picture is so perfect, I feel like im actually there


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Sep 16 2009, 07:49 AM~15096663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTA San Jose :dunno:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Gdog....nice 62




from todays show at UC Merced


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one more from todays UC Merced show


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

i didn't know about this!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 17 2009, 12:02 AM~15105442
> *i didn't know about this!!
> *


kind of last minute thing.....dude trying to bring culture to UC Merced. Impalas, Suavecito, Carnales Unidos and Estilo were their


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 17 2009, 01:05 AM~15105454
> *kind of last minute thing.....dude trying to bring culture to UC Merced.  Impalas, Suavecito, Carnales Unidos and Estilo were their
> *


MAN I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET A SHOW GOING THERE FOR A WHILE.... DIDN'T HEAR ABOUT THIS :angry:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by little chris+Sep 17 2009, 05:22 AM~15106050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me know if you want me to put you in contact with the guy that did it...maybe be you guys can work together for next years show


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2009, 10:11 PM~15072156
> *shot this a lil while ago with Danny from Skanless cc
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick homie!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 17 2009, 05:38 PM~15111638
> *thats sick homie!!!
> *


gracias Mando  ready for Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at Punch 84 shop in Delhi, CA

LeRoy Gonzalez grinding a corvette frame


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 17 2009, 05:40 PM~15111653
> *gracias Mando    ready for Vegas :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah! where you staying at?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 17 2009, 05:47 PM~15111706
> *oh yeah! where you staying at?
> *


i havent decided if im going to stay at the Bellagio or the Venetian




































naw just fucken with you....im staying at Circus Circus


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 17 2009, 05:50 PM~15111732
> *i havent decided if im going to stay at the Bellagio or the Venetian
> naw just fucken with you....im staying at Circus Circus
> *


lol, im staying at hampton about 10 minutes from the strip.


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

We stayin (Uce Alameda County) at Circus Circus too bro Awwwww Shit!


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 17 2009, 06:42 PM~15111668
> *at Punch 84 shop in Delhi, CA
> 
> LeRoy Gonzalez grinding a corvette frame
> ...



dammmmm clean shot like always


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Sep 17 2009, 11:09 PM~15115040
> *dammmmm  clean shot like always
> *



X2


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> :wave:
> 
> i guess your right....dont really want it without a glass of milk
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Wuz up twotonz, great shots as always :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

C ya in Vegas.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Sep 17 2009, 05:52 PM~15111759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks magic


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

yep


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Sep 18 2009, 07:37 AM~15117149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_orale_ Hernan.....see you over their homie


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

make it easy for us to meet up and hit the buffets 

Haaaa right on Tonz! Enjoy da weekend homie....... I'll Holla!


----------



## t_durden (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 14 2009, 02:11 PM~15078024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 16 2009, 12:19 AM~15095643
> *You could of just said the girl But i know you do get hungry at times  :biggrin:
> *


ha :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2009, 03:43 AM~15073203
> *messing around with photoshop
> 
> 
> ...



CAN WE SAY CALENDER......


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> CAN WE SAY CALENDER......
> [/b]


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

18 days til LV Biggin! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

did you go to the bbQ in merced??Iwas to sick


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 17 2009, 01:01 PM~15108697
> *
> 
> let me know if you want me to put you in contact with the guy that did it...maybe be you guys can work together for next years show
> *





PLEASE PM ME HIS NUMBER I'D APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Whats up TWOTONZ see you in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*TTT for the homie DOS TONELADAZ*


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2009, 11:43 PM~15073203
> *messing around with photoshop
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN thats sick.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 17 2009, 12:05 AM~15105454
> *kind of last minute thing.....dude trying to bring culture to UC Merced.  Impalas, Suavecito, Carnales Unidos and Estilo were their
> *


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 21 2009, 09:58 AM~15140764
> *did you go to the bbQ in merced??Iwas to sick
> *


ummm no one showed up :0


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 22 2009, 09:43 AM~15150846
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wassup BIGMIKE! :wave:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 21 2009, 09:35 PM~15148380
> *ummm no one showed up  :0
> *


 :no:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Coming up soon. Twotonz..

hno: hno:


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

wuz up twotonz :h5:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . Uce, will u be revealing the calendar at the S.S...!!? :biggrin:


----------



## The Perfect Sin (Dec 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## skanless van (Jul 13, 2007)

:biggrin: beer


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skanless van_@Sep 26 2009, 11:45 PM~15196797
> *:biggrin: beer
> *


WHERE!!!!!


----------



## michael langeberg (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 14 2009, 11:11 PM~15078024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREDDY™ (Jan 8, 2009)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>LOOKING FORWARD IN MEETING YOU AT THE LRM SHOW BRO</span>


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sup everybody.....thanks for bumping my topic back to the top. It was a long but good day yesterday at the LoLystics show in Woodland. I did the coverage for Lowrider Magazine so im only going to post a shot or two.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Im only posting up a few shots from the show....and just because i can im only posting up a few Originals and the ladys in red


Chase 64 from Impalas cc Stockton


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

first time showing in full display after 2 years EastBay 68 from Goodfellas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

former Lowrider Original of the Year, Mint Condition


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ANY PICS OF FORTUNE TELLER COMMON POST AT LEAST ONE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

now for the ladys in red

Ruthie Skye


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NIC PICS AS ALWAYS


----------



## skanless van (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2009, 10:33 PM~15215034
> *now for the ladys in red
> 
> Ruthie Skye
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Sep 28 2009, 10:31 PM~15215015
> *ANY PICS OF FORTUNE TELLER COMMON POST AT LEAST ONE
> *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2009, 10:29 PM~15215000
> *first time showing in full display after 2 years EastBay 68 from Goodfellas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I know a lot of people up here complain about LRM never showing us love or giving us our proper exposure....well hopefully everything will change for the better. Since May of this year ive been shooting for Lowrider Magazine. Ive been doing car features, car show coverage, car club features and other events and shoots for Lowrider Magazine in Northern California. I got about 20 features shot for Lowrider and with seveal other shoots that im already setting up. I thought i would put it out their since I got word that my first feature and show coverage will be in the Feb issue.

So with that said, i hope most of us from NorCal start showing LRM more support



Thank you,

Twotonz


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2009, 11:22 PM~15215461
> *I know a lot of people up here complain about LRM never showing us love or giving us our proper exposure....well hopefully everything will change for the better.  Since May of this year ive been shooting for Lowrider Magazine.  Ive been doing car features, car show coverage, car club features and other events and shoots for Lowrider Magazine in Northern California.  I got about 20 features shot for Lowrider and with seveal other shoots that im already setting up.  I thought i would put it out their since I got word that my first feature and show coverage will be in the Feb issue.
> 
> So with that said, i hope most of us from NorCal start showing LRM more support
> ...



Well to support you home boy, if they print one of your spreads, I'll buy that mag


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> I know a lot of people up here complain about LRM never showing us love or giving us our proper exposure....well hopefully everything will change for the better. Since May of this year ive been shooting for Lowrider Magazine. Ive been doing car features, car show coverage, car club features and other events and shoots for Lowrider Magazine in Northern California. I got about 20 features shot for Lowrider and with seveal other shoots that im already setting up. I thought i would put it out their since I got word that my first feature and show coverage will be in the Feb issue.
> 
> So with that said, i hope most of us from NorCal start showing LRM more support
> Thank you,
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 28 2009, 11:26 PM~15215484
> *Well to support you home boy, if they print one of your spreads, I'll buy that mag
> *


i will second that if not i will do what i always do --look at in safeway then put it back :cheesy: 

mostly advertisement anyway


----------



## BOOGIE 83 (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 08:05 PM~6145141
> *Mexican Tug of War....just because  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that RALPH?? MAN that guy never stops :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Sep 28 2009, 11:26 PM~15215484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE 83_@Sep 28 2009, 11:37 PM~15215540
> *is that RALPH?? MAN that guy never stops :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yup...thats him...cant remeber if he won that one or if Dave did :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2009, 11:22 PM~15215461
> *I know a lot of people up here complain about LRM never showing us love or giving us our proper exposure....well hopefully everything will change for the better.  Since May of this year ive been shooting for Lowrider Magazine.  Ive been doing car features, car show coverage, car club features and other events and shoots for Lowrider Magazine in Northern California.  I got about 20 features shot for Lowrider and with seveal other shoots that im already setting up.  I thought i would put it out their since I got word that my first feature and show coverage will be in the Feb issue.
> 
> So with that said, i hope most of us from NorCal start showing LRM more support
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

good pics bro as for the mag if your putting nor cal on the map and showing everybody how we get down i will try to buy the mag instead of just looking at in the store :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 29 2009, 12:22 AM~15215461
> *I know a lot of people up here complain about LRM never showing us love or giving us our proper exposure....well hopefully everything will change for the better.  Since May of this year ive been shooting for Lowrider Magazine.  Ive been doing car features, car show coverage, car club features and other events and shoots for Lowrider Magazine in Northern California.  I got about 20 features shot for Lowrider and with seveal other shoots that im already setting up.  I thought i would put it out their since I got word that my first feature and show coverage will be in the Feb issue.
> 
> So with that said, i hope most of us from NorCal start showing LRM more support
> ...



Way to go tonz.The BAY is my hometown and its great to have you shoot NOR*CAL ....See you in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2009, 11:22 PM~15215461
> *I know a lot of people up here complain about LRM never showing us love or giving us our proper exposure....well hopefully everything will change for the better.  Since May of this year ive been shooting for Lowrider Magazine.  Ive been doing car features, car show coverage, car club features and other events and shoots for Lowrider Magazine in Northern California.  I got about 20 features shot for Lowrider and with seveal other shoots that im already setting up.  I thought i would put it out their since I got word that my first feature and show coverage will be in the Feb issue.
> 
> So with that said, i hope most of us from NorCal start showing LRM more support
> ...


Twotonz you show alot of love to everyone and that is what I like about you. I cannot wait for your first issue in LRM magazine. And thanks for the love you show us all, Nor*Cal, So. Cal and everywhere you go, bro. Stay  from Vic. One Luv...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:h5: can't wait to see the mag in feb


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

whats up tonz? your gonna be in vegas again right


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2009, 10:22 PM~15215461
> *I know a lot of people up here complain about LRM never showing us love or giving us our proper exposure....well hopefully everything will change for the better.  Since May of this year ive been shooting for Lowrider Magazine.  Ive been doing car features, car show coverage, car club features and other events and shoots for Lowrider Magazine in Northern California.  I got about 20 features shot for Lowrider and with seveal other shoots that im already setting up.  I thought i would put it out their since I got word that my first feature and show coverage will be in the Feb issue.
> 
> So with that said, i hope most of us from NorCal start showing LRM more support
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Sep 29 2009, 09:33 AM~15217578
> *Twotonz you show alot of love to everyone and that is what I like about you. I cannot wait for your first issue in LRM magazine. And thanks for the love you show us all, Nor*Cal, So. Cal and everywhere you go, bro. Stay   from Vic. One Luv...
> *


X1964 Uso! Keep gettin down wit da get down homie!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 28 2009, 11:22 PM~15215461
> *I know a lot of people up here complain about LRM never showing us love or giving us our proper exposure....well hopefully everything will change for the better.  Since May of this year ive been shooting for Lowrider Magazine.  Ive been doing car features, car show coverage, car club features and other events and shoots for Lowrider Magazine in Northern California.  I got about 20 features shot for Lowrider and with seveal other shoots that im already setting up.  I thought i would put it out their since I got word that my first feature and show coverage will be in the Feb issue.
> 
> So with that said, i hope most of us from NorCal start showing LRM more support
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 29 2009, 03:22 AM~15215461
> *I know a lot of people up here complain about LRM never showing us love or giving us our proper exposure....well hopefully everything will change for the better.  Since May of this year ive been shooting for Lowrider Magazine.  Ive been doing car features, car show coverage, car club features and other events and shoots for Lowrider Magazine in Northern California.  I got about 20 features shot for Lowrider and with seveal other shoots that im already setting up.  I thought i would put it out their since I got word that my first feature and show coverage will be in the Feb issue.
> 
> So with that said, i hope most of us from NorCal start showing LRM more support
> ...



CONGRATS.... AND MY B-DAY MONTH.... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Sep 28 2009, 11:52 PM~15215631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Sep 29 2009, 04:22 PM~15221174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_mandame las photos guey_


> CONGRATS.... AND MY B-DAY MONTH.... :biggrin:
> [/b]


thank you ACE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT+Sep 18 2009, 11:06 PM~15124679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see you in Vegas homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> CAN WE SAY CALENDER......
> [/b]


 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by montemanls+Sep 20 2009, 10:29 AM~15132626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will get it to you this week


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ok ok more pics :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Sep 21 2009, 11:41 AM~15141556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Sep 22 2009, 05:53 AM~15150628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que paso homie


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+Sep 24 2009, 06:38 AM~15172107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREDDY™+Sep 28 2009, 07:52 PM~15213069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Sep 30 2009, 01:47 AM~15225954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Blvd Nights SanJose


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sick bombs


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from last time at Sonics


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

ARE YOU READY FOR SOME DRINKS NEXT WEEK BRO? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Sep 30 2009, 02:41 AM~15226025
> *ARE YOU READY FOR SOME DRINKS NEXT WEEK BRO? :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


ive been ready


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

what he said^^^


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

sup DOS

CARSHOW

Place: Cesar E. Chavez Elementary School
Add: 1225 Towt St
Salinas Ca
Date: 10/3/09
Roll in : from 9am to 11am
show :11 am to 4:30pm 
BIKES
16" 2 WHEEL-STREET, CUSTOM
20" 2 WHEEL- STREET, CUSTOM
3WHEEL- STREET, CUSTOM
BEACH CRUISER- STREET,CUSTOM

MOTORCYCLES
FULL SIZE-STREET, CUSTOM
DESIGNER-STREET, CUSTOM

CARS
40'S & BELOW-ORIGINAL, STREET, CUSTOM
50'S-ORIGINAL, STREET, CUSTOM
60'S-ORIGINAL, STREET, CUSTOM
60'S CONV.-ORIGINAL,STREET,CUSTOM
70'S-STREET,CUSTOM
80'S-STREET,CUSTOM
90'S & ABOVE- STREET, CUSTOM
LUXURY-STREET,CUSTOM
EURO-STREET,CUSTOM
IMPORT-STREET,CUSTOM

TRUCKS
2000'S-STREET,CUSTOM
90'S-STREET,CUSTOM
80'S & BELOW-STREET,CUSTOM
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET,CUSTOM
MINI SUV-STREET,CUSTOM
MINI TRUCK-STREET,CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/RANCHERO-STREET,CUSTOM
most members, tug of war, best of show, plus 10 especialty awards 

ESPECIALTY AWARDS/BIKES
BEST PAINT BEST ENGRAVING BEST DISPLAY


ESPECIALTY AWARDS/CARS/trucks-suv
BEST CANDY BEST MURALS BEST DISPLAY BEST INTERIOR

BEST UNDER CARRIAGE BEST MULTI PAINT BEST HYDRAULICS 


BEST OVER ALL

MOST MEMBERS


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

whats up towtonz,


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

whats up towtonz,


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

twotonz : :biggrin: :biggrin: :


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Beautiful pictures homie. How much you charge to come out and take some pictures? Weeding October 24th. Pm me if possible?


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTMFT for one of the best photographers out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> ttt
> [/b]


  


> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Oct 1 2009, 07:26 AM~15237917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you sir


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sneek peak from a shoot i did


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

stoping bye to say wuz up


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2009, 08:45 PM~15244953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2009, 08:45 PM~15244953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

Whats up twotonz.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by parrandero+Oct 1 2009, 08:47 PM~15244976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Ralph


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2009, 07:45 PM~15244953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :yes: uffin:


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2009, 08:45 PM~15244953
> *
> 
> 
> ...



We want more :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2009, 09:15 PM~15244561
> *sneek peak from a shoot i did
> 
> 
> ...


Like the background, different and nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd+Oct 2 2009, 11:35 AM~15249456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thansk you BMJ


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2009, 07:45 PM~15244953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Randy Perez ride from Style Kings


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sonics in Atwater, tonight at 7pm....who's going?


----------



## $kanle$$ (May 3, 2007)

skanless will be there


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2009, 08:45 PM~15244953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that TWONTONZ house

:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $kanle$$+Oct 2 2009, 02:33 PM~15250882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope....thats Nina Maries house


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

This time next week we'll be dippin on the Stip Tonz! See you in Vegas homie.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 2 2009, 05:56 PM~15252666
> *This time next week we'll be dippin on the Stip Tonz! See you in Vegas homie.....
> *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2009, 08:15 PM~15244561
> *sneek peak from a shoot i did
> 
> 
> ...


sik homie!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from earlier tonight

pulling into Sonics in my homies ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean 57


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my homies rides


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tiny's truck


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my buddy Alex Camero SS with hideaway


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2009, 11:04 PM~15255341
> *from earlier tonight
> 
> pulling into Sonics in my homies ride
> ...


ldoes it get live every fri night thats cool right there looks like graffiti nights


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Oct 2 2009, 11:11 PM~15255390
> *ldoes it get live every fri night thats cool right there looks like graffiti nights
> *


the first friday of every month....it gets cool right their....you get to see everytype of ride. If the weather is good they will have it again the first friday of Nov


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2009, 11:34 PM~15255507
> *the first friday of every month....it gets cool right their....you get to see everytype of ride.  If the weather is good they will have it again the first friday of Nov
> *


KOO


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

what up twotonz? hows life been treating you? :wave:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2009, 10:06 PM~15255352
> *my homies rides
> 
> 
> ...


Kool pics Homie...What Sonic's you talking about....???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cook1970+Oct 2 2009, 11:36 PM~15255517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one in Atwater down Bellvue


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
VERY NICE PIC U HAVE POSTED UP.........
MY FAVORITE ONE IS WERE THA LADY TOOK A PIC WIT HER LOLO, 
FOR ME THAT'S A TRUE ( LOWRIDER DIVA )...
THAT WUT THEY KNOW ME BY.......KEEP UP THA GUD WORK HOMIE.....
THIS IS MY (SWEET * TEMPTATION)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Oct 3 2009, 04:44 PM~15259251
> *:thumbsup:
> VERY NICE PIC U HAVE POSTED UP.........
> MY FAVORITE ONE IS WERE THA LADY TOOK A PIC WIT HER LOLO,
> ...


thank you for the kind words....i guess ive taken many pictures that the one you are talking about dosnet come to mind....but im thinking it might be the one with Lucinda and her pink caddy


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Waz up :wave: Twotons Como estas?


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Whats up tonz? Almost time!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2009, 08:15 PM~15244561
> *sneak peak from a shoot i did
> 
> 
> ...


hay I know where this is :biggrin: pic looks sick 
:h5: .Just did some mad cruising with my car club(9 cars) in that lil ass town :biggrin: had all the people coming out of there houses wondering whats going on  .Didn't make the show had to much beer that night


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 3 2009, 05:50 PM~15259536
> *thank you for the kind words....i guess ive taken many pictures that the one you are talking about dosnet come to mind....but im thinking it might be the one with Lucinda and her pink caddy
> *



YES, THAT'S ONE I'M TALKIN ABOUT THAT AWESOME ..... BY THA WAY UR ON OUR MYSPACE FRONT PAGE...
:yes: :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2009, 06:07 PM~15252747
> *
> *


I THINK IM READY FOR VEGAS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2009, 10:07 PM~15255361
> *my buddy Alex Camero SS with hideaway
> 
> 
> ...


anymore of this one twotonz?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

"Dance like nobody's watching;
Love like you've never been hurt;
Sing like nobody's listening;
Live like it's heaven on earth."


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 3 2009, 08:22 PM~15260800
> *I THINK IM READY FOR VEGAS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking tight as fuck homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OroLac+Oct 3 2009, 06:20 PM~15259670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 _gracias_ for the luv


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

GO 2 SLEEP :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Oct 3 2009, 09:22 PM~15260800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from previous times


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2009, 01:34 AM~15262196
> *que pasa loco
> 
> 
> ...


 oww mybad :0 thought that pic was from planet X  thats a cool ass pic for a mag


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

got any more pics from the car show in Atwater??


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: Sick flix Tonz!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

See you in vegas man


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2009, 12:36 AM~15262206
> *from previous times
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man, its a beautiful ride.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2009, 05:25 PM~15252423
> *see you their homies
> 
> nope....thats Nina Maries house
> ...




*DDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2009, 02:12 PM~15250705
> *Randy Perez ride from Style Kings
> 
> 
> ...


badass car


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2009, 02:12 PM~15250705
> *Randy Perez ride from Style Kings
> 
> 
> ...


 Any more pics of this ride, great pic, great ride, any interior shots....


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

We ready yet tonz ?Im already on my 3rd beer :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:wave: Dont forget to take plentty of pics. De las cochinas de Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning TWOTONZ, see you in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sup fellas...got off work early to get everything ready for Vegas....heading out at 4am...should be their at about 10 or 11am. Im going to definetly be taking a lot of pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

if anybody knows about any PreShow partys hit me up or post up info/flyer on here


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2009, 02:32 PM~15304051
> *sup fellas...got off work early to get everything ready for Vegas....heading out at 4am...should be their at about 10 or 11am.  Im going to definetly be taking a lot of pics
> *


Have fun in Vegas!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks man....ill be hanging out with MrBean over their and hopefully a lot more LIL photographers....so their should be plenty of pics


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

what up twotonz see u in vegas uso


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Oct 8 2009, 01:47 PM~15304154
> *what up twotonz see u in vegas uso
> *


see you Jerry


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

almost time 2 see u there bro have a safe trip


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2009, 01:33 PM~15304055
> *if anybody knows about any PreShow partys hit me up or post up info/flyer on here
> *


 :biggrin: LOOK 4 ANY IMPALA'S CC MEMBERS THEY'LL TAKE CARE OF YOU HOMIE, THEY LEFT THIS MORNING, HAVE A SAFE AND FUN TRIP, </span>


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Oct 8 2009, 02:40 PM~15304610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know whats up with Impalas


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2009, 01:32 PM~15304051
> *sup fellas...got off work early to get everything ready for Vegas....heading out at 4am...should be their at about 10 or 11am.  Im going to definetly be taking a lot of pics
> *


call me fri night should be in town @6


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

whats up twotonz :wave:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

got your shirt c u in vegas beto


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2009, 03:33 PM~15304055
> *if anybody knows about any PreShow partys hit me up or post up info/flyer on here
> *


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 8 2009, 01:32 PM~15304051
> *sup fellas...got off work early to get everything ready for Vegas....heading out at 4am...should be their at about 10 or 11am.  Im going to definetly be taking a lot of pics
> *


I'L B WAITING TWO TONZ FOR THE PICS FOR US THAT COULNT MAKE IT THANKS ALOT HAVE A SAVE TRIP DONT BE GOING A 100MPH LIKE LAST YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

WHAT UP TONZ WHAT FLOOR YOU ON? IM ON THE 8TH. SEEN COAST ONE RIGHT NOW LOOKING FOR YOU


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Day one of the three day Vegas hangover! Hella fun partying with you and your boys tonz! Make sure you pm me some pix of that shoot we did


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

q vo dos u alive? where all da pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

My watch says 1am we was just getting started :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

c'mon, tonz! 

you've had time to rest - get to postin'! :cheesy:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 13 2009, 11:18 AM~15341784
> *c'mon, tonz!
> 
> you've had time to rest - get to postin'!  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 13 2009, 01:18 PM~15341784
> *c'mon, tonz!
> 
> you've had time to rest - get to postin'!  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

we just got back in town this morning, need a vacation from the vacation! good seeing you friday night twotons! at least from what i can remember :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Rod Stewart, *Twotonz*, fleetwood_talisman, meauli


:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

what a crazy weekend...lol...i had a blast Friday night with Coast, Shaka, Vic and all the other homies.

Next morning i remember why i dont drink hard liqour.....i only remember a few things from that night....im just happy i didnt wake up in jail or with any new scars


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

im still at work...ill start posting pics when i get back home


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

good seein' you for that quick second.  

i was involved in a heated convo about not taking the old lady to the outlet shops. :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 02:13 PM~15344387
> *im still at work...ill start posting pics when i get back home
> *


----------



## SUP64 (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 04:11 PM~15344371
> *what a crazy weekend...lol...i had a blast Friday night with Coast, Shaka, Vic and all the other homies.
> 
> Next morning i remember why i dont drink hard liqour.....i only remember a few things from that night....im just happy i didnt wake up in jail or with any new scars
> *


great to meet u and hangout with u it was a looooooooooooooooooog night


----------



## SUP64 (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 13 2009, 12:07 PM~15341660
> *My watch says 1am we was just getting started  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


my bag my camara was on midwest time :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 02:11 PM~15344371
> *what a crazy weekend...lol...i had a blast Friday night with Coast, Shaka, Vic and all the other homies.
> 
> Next morning i remember why i dont drink hard liqour.....i only remember a few things from that night....im just happy i didnt wake up in jail or with any new scars
> *


Haaaa you remember walkin to Rollers Only party Slappin that Bus window and scaring the shit out that lady! Dam I got a few stories from that night probably forgot a few too I got back Circus 530am gambled for hour half and walked right back out to go line up for set up Saturday!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 13 2009, 12:22 PM~15343101
> *we just got back in town this morning, need a vacation from the vacation! good seeing you friday night twotons! at least from what i can remember :biggrin:
> *


Hell ya it was cool kickin it with the Big "I" crew Coast!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 01:11 PM~15344371
> *what a crazy weekend...lol...i had a blast Friday night with Coast, Shaka, Vic and all the other homies.
> 
> Next morning i remember why i dont drink hard liqour.....i only remember a few things from that night....im just happy i didnt wake up in jail or with any new scars
> *


 :angry: I was there too.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 13 2009, 02:15 PM~15345127
> *Hell ya it was cool kickin it with the Big "I" crew Coast!
> *


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Oct 13 2009, 03:33 PM~15345353
> *
> *


Sup Nate! See you made it back homie! I'm hurtin took today off and stying home 2mrro :biggrin: see you on the street uce!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 13 2009, 02:50 PM~15345563
> *Sup Nate! See you made it back homie! I'm hurtin took today off and stying home 2mrro :biggrin:  see you on the street uce!
> *


Yeah I need a day to recover too. :happysad: to be home


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

TWOTONS MALE MODEL #7 LOL...









HAD A GOOD TIME CHILLEN WITH UCE UP THERE uffin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

WE ARE WAITING PATIENTLY TWOTONZ :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

THANX FOR TAKING TIME OUT TO SHOOT SOME PICTURES OF MY CAR AND INVITING ME TO THE LAYITLOW PHOTOGRAPHER MEETING EVEN THOUGH IVE BEEN SLACKING ON MY PICS :biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU AT THE SHOW HOMIE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 13 2009, 06:52 PM~15347515
> *TWOTONS MALE MODEL #7 LOL...
> 
> 
> ...


Dam at least I left my shirt on Coast lol! She kicked it with the Uso's Sunday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Oct 13 2009, 10:07 AM~15341660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...my memory is real patchy after we left my room...good times thou


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the move in on Saturday......i still did ok snapping shots even thou my head was pounding and the sight of food maybe me want to throw up....lol...everyone kept telling me "so i heard you were fucked up last night" ......i was like "what the fuck did i do last night" LOL


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

what up twotonz! it was cool meeting up again. thanks for the model homie! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the new set up on Strictly Business that the homie Flaco did....check out the paint, looks like a mirror


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 13 2009, 09:47 PM~15349891
> *what up twotonz! it was cool meeting up again. thanks for the model homie!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks averagesizemike....she told me that she liked walking around with you


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 08:50 PM~15349954
> *thanks averagesizemike....she told me that she liked walking around with you
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

congrats to Henry and Yolanda on all their awards and props to the homies Freddy, CoastOne and Danny on all their great work on the Truck


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this 62 from Premier was looking sick


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Oct 9 2009, 10:23 PM~15317086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....i dont know what you did to my homie Rudy but he kept talking highly about you....he was like "call Joe" " whats Joe up to"....lol


> _Originally posted by SUP64_@Oct 13 2009, 02:27 PM~15344537
> *great to meet u and hangout with u it was a looooooooooooooooooog night
> *


MILWAUKEE!!! good hanging out with Milwaukee....you a crazy fucker man :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 09:54 PM~15349997
> *congrats to Henry and Yolanda on all their awards and props to the homies Freddy, CoastOne and Danny on all their great work on the Truck
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT, SIC PIC, DID YOU PUT THE TAILGATE DOWN????


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 09:02 PM~15350116
> *i was in the nose bleed section....the 29th floor.  Coast came thru and we got fucked up....you should of all came by
> 
> LOL....i dont know what you did to my homie Rudy but he kept talking highly about you....he was like "call Joe"  " whats Joe up to"....lol
> ...




haha nose bleed. i would of had i known should have texted..theres always next year.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 13 2009, 10:14 PM~15350176
> *OH SHIT, SIC PIC, DID YOU PUT THE TAILGATE DOWN????
> *


nope...i got a wide angle lense.....i had to get a wide angle lense since i take a lot of group/club shots.....and when have you seen a car club were the majorty of the member are below 200lbs :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 10:16 PM~15350208
> *nope...i got a wide angle lense.....i had to get a wide angle lense since i take a lot of group/club shots.....and when have you seen a car club were the majorty of the member are below 200lbs  :biggrin:
> *


LOL....... DAMN I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO BUMP INTO YOU OUT THERE. NEXT TIME I GUESS


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

WHAT UP TWOTONZ :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> i was in the nose bleed section....the 29th floor.
> 29TH????? TRY THE 35TH :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 13 2009, 03:13 PM~15345103
> *Haaaa you remember walkin to Rollers Only party Slappin that Bus window and scaring the shit out that lady! Dam I got a few stories from that night probably forgot a few too I got back Circus 530am gambled for hour half and walked right back out to go line up for set up Saturday!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: naw i dont remember that.....i remember telling that drunk female to shut up before i beat the fuck out of her boyfriend and her boyfriend being like "shut up women, before you get me into some shit"


> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate+Oct 13 2009, 03:32 PM~15345337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw...Joe was male model number 7 and crazy fucker Milwaukee was male model number 8


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 09:56 PM~15350028
> *this 62 from Premier was looking sick
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP !! ARE YOU GOING TO THE BAKERSFIELD SHOW THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Oct 13 2009, 07:02 PM~15347661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good meeting you to homie and you know when ever you need some photography advice i got you and anybody else


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Oct 13 2009, 10:16 PM~15350197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that. I actually did get a nose bleed staying on the 29th floor.....at first i tripping cause i thought it was from all the alcohol consumption


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG COUNTRY_@Oct 13 2009, 10:24 PM~15350291
> *WHAT UP !! ARE YOU GOING TO THE BAKERSFIELD SHOW THIS WEEKEND?
> *


sup BigCountry. Im still not sure. Ive been going to it for the past few year but im not sure if i will make it this year


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

FOKKER DIDNT EVEN LET ME TASTE HIS ASIAN POON DRIPPING FISTS


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 10:33 PM~15350399
> *sup BigCountry.  Im still not sure.  Ive been going to it for the past few year but im not sure if i will make it this year
> *


WHAT'S UP WITH SOME MORE FLIX ?? 
WE'RE TAKING FIVE OR SIX CARS UP,IF YOU BRING SOME OF THOSE MODELS. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Oct 13 2009, 10:43 PM~15350535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so did you take the duce out for a spin on the strip? you never called....ill see what happens....i might go


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

hey whats up kutty and twtonz?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 09:58 PM~15350692
> *hahahaha....you crazy fucker
> 
> so did you take the duce out for a spin on the strip?  you never called....ill see what happens....i might go
> *



HIT ME UP IF YOU GO TO BAKERS....WE CAN JUMP IN THE CHARGER AND FLY OVER THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice+Oct 13 2009, 10:58 PM~15350697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  will do


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cherry 64 on the strip after the super show on sunday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Gregs 59 from Impalas....as i pulled in i saw Fortune Teller but by the time i parked and walked over it was gone


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: naw i dont remember that.....i remember telling that drunk female to shut up before i beat the fuck out of her boyfriend and her boyfriend being like "shut up women, before you get me into some shit"
> 
> That is the very last thing I remember that night she walked up and u upper cut her left titty with a open hand then she did yours :roflmao: it was on from there her dude told her to" get the fuck over here!" :biggrin: Give Rudy my number Uce when he out here in Alameda I got him he a Koo Kat!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 11:25 PM~15350886
> *Gregs 59 from Impalas....as i pulled in i saw Fortune Teller but by the time i parked and walked over it was gone
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 09:56 PM~15350028
> *this 62 from Premier was looking sick
> 
> 
> ...


mmmMmm..box of rustos...

curious how they fit in with the theme?..


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Whats up TWOTONZ, Cool seeing you in Vegas. To bad we could'nt hang out a little more. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 10:02 PM~15350116
> *i was in the nose bleed section....the 29th floor.  Coast came thru and we got fucked up....you should of all came by
> 
> LOL....i dont know what you did to my homie Rudy but he kept talking highly about you....he was like "call Joe"  " whats Joe up to"....lol
> ...


lol you remember the numbers i dont lol 



> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 13 2009, 09:42 PM~15349812
> *Dam at least I left my shirt on Coast lol! She kicked it with the Uso's Sunday*


:roflmao: shaka said Im 7 thats 8 in the pic! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

VIEW FROM THE 29TH FLOOR...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 14 2009, 07:46 AM~15352263
> *That is the very last thing I remember that night she walked up and u upper cut her left titty with a open hand then she did yours :roflmao: it was on from there her dude told her to" get the fuck over here!" :biggrin: Give Rudy my number Uce when he out here in Alameda I got him he a Koo Kat!
> *


wtf!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i dont remember none of that....thats why you dont ever see me drinking hard liquour....but it was VEGAS BABY!!! So i made an exception on that Friday :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt..+Oct 14 2009, 08:09 AM~15352417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my homies Rudy and Lyno were 1 and 2, You and your boys were 3, 4, 5 and 6, Joe was 7 and Milwaukee was 8. I still remember that....once we walked down to the casino is when my memory started to get fade a lil....by the time we got to the Stratosphere i couldnt remember much


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 13 2009, 07:52 PM~15347515
> *TWOTONS MALE MODEL #7 LOL...
> 
> 
> ...










Oh, for a second there I thought I walked in on a "Private" in room photo shoot. hno: Looking forward to the rest of the pictures you post :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I was looking and the December issue of LRM and noticed a certain someone's name in the credits for the Denver show! Congrats my friend!  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 09:46 PM~15349890
> *from the move in on Saturday......i still did ok snapping shots even thou my head was pounding and the sight of food maybe me want to throw up....lol...everyone kept telling me "so i heard you were fucked up last night" ......i was like "what the fuck did i do last night" LOL
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKING NICE. I gotta practice shooting inside a little more. I just cant get it the way I really want


----------



## rol'Nfrm619to909 (Mar 27, 2009)

great f*cking pics as always. congrats on the gig w/ LRM.

keep up the great work and I am still lookin forward to your calander man!


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 14 2009, 02:51 PM~15355088
> *VIEW FROM THE 29TH FLOOR...
> 
> 
> ...



Bad ass pic bro!!

Man my view was just of the damn A/C units on the top of the building next to mine and then a building behind that! :uh: 

But it's all good. Not like I spent much time in the room anyway!  

My legs are STILL hurting from walking up and down the strip!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 14 2009, 04:53 PM~15357688
> *Bad ass pic bro!!
> 
> Man my view was just of the damn A/C units on the top of the building next to mine and then a building behind that!    :uh:
> ...


TWOTONS HAD A NICE VIEW. uffin:
SHIT OUR VIEW WERE OF SOME APARTMENTS, A MCDONALDS AND THE MONORAIL.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Oct 14 2009, 01:42 PM~15355621
> *
> Oh, for a second there I thought I walked in on a "Private" in room photo shoot. hno: Looking forward to the rest of the pictures you post :thumbsup:
> *


im not going to post any more picture of the show until the issue is out. I got a few from the shoot that i will be posting.....including the male models shoot...lol


> _Originally posted by nobueno+Oct 14 2009, 02:30 PM~15356156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe thats because you shoot with a Nikon....lol....thought i would throw that in since you aint got all your back up....lol. That was hand held and with a mean ass hang over.....but i did shoot with a CANON! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rol'Nfrm619to909+Oct 14 2009, 04:48 PM~15357664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 07:43 PM~15358196
> *im not going to post any more picture of the show until the issue is out.  I got a few from the shoot that i will be posting.....including the male models shoot...lol
> 
> thank you my friend....i will never forget that phone call you made to me....im going to be telling my grandkids about your phone call :biggrin: again, thank you my friend
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 06:02 PM~15358479
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 11:25 PM~15350886
> *Gregs 59 from Impalas....as i pulled in i saw Fortune Teller but by the time i parked and walked over it was gone
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS SIKK ASS FUKK


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU TWOTONZ


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 01:16 PM~15355330
> *wtf!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i dont remember none of that....thats why you dont ever see me drinking hard liquour....but it was VEGAS BABY!!!  So i made an exception on that Friday  :biggrin:
> 
> they had a big ass wall in between the duce and monte that was tagged up....looked sick
> ...


And Shops Laggard was 9 hahahaha :biggrin: . Stay  from Vic.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54+Oct 14 2009, 07:04 PM~15359381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up Vic...from what i remember i had a blast hanging out


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 15 2009, 06:53 PM~15370888
> *thanks Ant
> 
> you to homie....ill see you at the shows
> ...


Twotonz we had a blast on Friday; you are a kick in the pants when you get drunk :biggrin: . Stay  from Vic.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Oct 16 2009, 07:54 AM~15376007
> *Twotonz we had a blast on Friday; you are a kick in the pants when you get drunk  :biggrin: . Stay   from Vic.
> *


that liqour kicks my ass


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 11:14 AM~15377921
> *that liqour kicks my ass
> *


Tonz say "Another round of Patron Biooootch" You was killin me! :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 16 2009, 11:16 AM~15377942
> *Tonz say "Another round of Patron Biooootch" You was killin me!  :roflmao:
> *


the homie from the casio posted the pics in OffTopic....when we were waiting for Vic and Milwaukee


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 11:46 AM~15378203
> *the homie from the casio posted the pics in OffTopic....when we were waiting for Vic and Milwaukee
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:
TWOTONZ GOT ALL DEFENSIVE, WHOSE THAT? WHOSE THAT? DID YOU SEE HIM? LOL. THOUGHT HE WORKED FOR THE FBI


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 16 2009, 11:48 AM~15378223
> *:roflmao:
> TWOTONZ GOT ALL DEFENSIVE, WHOSE THAT? WHOSE THAT? DID YOU SEE HIM? LOL. THOUGHT HE WORKED FOR THE FBI
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was trippin


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 11:46 AM~15378203
> *the homie from the casio posted the pics in OffTopic....when we were waiting for Vic and Milwaukee
> 
> 
> ...


That was some funny/freaky shit! Ended up being a koo kat just a Tonz fan like all of us...Dam look at me poundin that Coors Lite lol!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 16 2009, 11:48 AM~15378223
> *:roflmao:
> TWOTONZ GOT ALL DEFENSIVE, WHOSE THAT? WHOSE THAT? DID YOU SEE HIM? LOL. THOUGHT HE WORKED FOR THE FBI
> *


 :roflmao: He say WTF did you guys see that haaaaaaaa! I saw that kat getting a foot massage on the way to tonz room then he sneakin around behind purses takin pix of dudes lol He was like 6'11" 440 tho even Tonz woulda got thrown :roflmao:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 11:46 AM~15378203
> *the homie from the casio posted the pics in OffTopic....when we were waiting for Vic and Milwaukee
> 
> 
> ...


When we were walking to the first floor we were all together and when I got to the first floor I looked back and did not see anybody :biggrin: . That's when I called Shaka and he told me that Twotonz looked like this :wow: :scrutinize: when he saw the stalker and said to everyone what the f*ck did you guys see this guy with a camera :roflmao: lmao. This is Twotonz with his stalker. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

not a stalker, male model number 10


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 16 2009, 01:01 PM~15378930
> *not a stalker, male model number 10
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 16 2009, 01:01 PM~15378930
> *not a stalker, male model number 10
> *


Haaaaaaaaaaa F%ckin Coast!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

All Dry!!! Now striping next!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 17 2009, 05:01 AM~15385559
> *All Dry!!! Now striping next!
> 
> 
> ...


sick....send it to Freedy so he can do some murals on them


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 16 2009, 12:32 PM~15378663
> *:roflmao: He say WTF did you guys see that haaaaaaaa! I saw that kat getting a foot massage on the way to tonz room then he sneakin around behind purses takin pix of dudes lol He was like 6'11" 440 tho even Tonz woulda got thrown :roflmao:
> *


you werent kidding about that:




hell yeah I let the ************ rub on mah feets!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 17 2009, 10:03 AM~15386426
> *you werent kidding about that:
> hell yeah I let the ************ rub on mah feets!!
> 
> ...


Haaaaaaa I told you! I was drunk but I wasnt that drunk homie. Good Sh!t


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

you guys are crazy :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a 25yr Anniversary I shot today (yesterday)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

not really my style but when i shoot wedding people seem to love it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 11:24 PM~15350877
> *Cherry 64 on the strip after the super show on sunday
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Bad ass pic Two Tonz :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Oct 18 2009, 03:08 AM~15391496
> *:0  :0  Bad ass pic Two Tonz :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


_gracias_


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 11:25 PM~15350886
> *Gregs 59 from Impalas....as i pulled in i saw Fortune Teller but by the time i parked and walked over it was gone
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for Impalas C.C, another sick ass pic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Keep up the good work homie nice kicking it with you in Vegas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59+Oct 18 2009, 03:11 AM~15391503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good seeing you in Vegas too man


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

always great pics!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thank you Dino


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last ones ill post from the 25yr anniversary


their mothers waiting for the service to start









their 3 children singing a song for them









taking the Flowers


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 07:05 PM~15394437
> *last ones ill post from the 25yr anniversary
> their mothers waiting for the service to start
> 
> ...



Loving it TONZ!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 18 2009, 06:07 PM~15394452
> *Loving it TONZ!!!
> *


thanks man...i cant wait until i have enough money for this bad boy
f/2.8 is 70-200


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 07:11 PM~15394479
> *thanks man...i cant wait until i have enough money for this bad boy
> f/2.8 is 70-200
> 
> ...



Yeah its bad as...here is a shot i took for a client with my nikon 70-200 .It was a long shot .....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the LRM Denver Show....my first work in LRM


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

MC Magic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Xibit


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

did you go to bakersfield? i didnt make it...took my daughter to the fair instead.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 06:11 PM~15394479
> *thanks man...i cant wait until i have enough money for this bad boy
> f/2.8 is 70-200
> 
> ...


take donations :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Oct 18 2009, 10:07 PM~15397548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a bad idea


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 10:31 PM~15397792
> *naw...had to much work to do at home
> 
> not a bad idea
> *


all the photo love you give people....u need a return :cheesy: use a sales pitch...with this 70 200 i can make your car look reeeeal gooood :cheesy:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: HAFA ADAI TONZ...JUST SEEING WASSUP WITH YOU - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 03:07 AM~15391494
> *not really my style but when i shoot wedding people seem to love it
> 
> 
> ...


i need to get married again and get you down here to shoot it, seen your wedding pics for a long time and they rival your car pics bro, they are dope :thumbsup: best wedding pics ive seen


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: andrewlister, baduso

:h5:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66+Oct 18 2009, 10:35 PM~15397821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man. Ive been shooting weddings before i started doing lowrider photoshoots. Let me know if you get married.....i got my passport ready


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 19 2009, 01:34 AM~15398688
> *
> thanks man.  Ive been shooting weddings before i started doing lowrider photoshoots.  Let me know if you get married.....i got my passport ready
> *


 :roflmao: 
honestly, they are the best ive seen
im having my 10 year wedding anniversary in couple of weeks, going to spend it in Samoa for some R+R. where we got married all that time ago.
Ill keep it mind bro, cheers :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 19 2009, 01:39 AM~15398696
> *:roflmao:
> honestly, they are the best ive seen
> im having my 10 year wedding anniversary in couple of weeks, going to spend it in Samoa for some R+R.  where we got married all that time ago.
> ...


congrats man


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

sik az pics.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 04:08 AM~15391495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sik Flick!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 U THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Whats up TWOTONZ how you been?


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 09:50 PM~15397346
> *from the LRM Denver Show....my first work in LRM
> 
> 
> ...


I got my mag in today Dec issue saw your "Chucks" under the car that's hoppin in Denver :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Oct 19 2009, 02:03 AM~15398716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks BigW


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Oct 19 2009, 11:45 AM~15401645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...yup those are my Chucks. Funny thing about those Chucks is that when we left to Denver i over slept, so i just grabbed my bags and left....I only took my sandles....so i bought that pair of chucks out in Denver


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 19 2009, 07:18 PM~15406575
> *sup Ralph...were have youve been hiding at?
> 
> LOL...yup those are my Chucks.  Funny thing about those Chucks is that when we left to Denver i over slept, so i just grabbed my bags and left....I only took my sandles....so i bought that pair of chucks out in Denver
> *


you probably had hell of miles on them and the wires showing anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 19 2009, 07:18 PM~15406575
> *sup Ralph...were have youve been hiding at?
> 
> LOL...yup those are my Chucks.  Funny thing about those Chucks is that when we left to Denver i over slept, so i just grabbed my bags and left....I only took my sandles....so i bought that pair of chucks out in Denver
> *


Just busy working & computer was down awhile.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Wuz up Twotonz..


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

what up Twotonz.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Oct 19 2009, 08:09 PM~15407338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_que pasa_ Richie


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning TWOTONZ :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

whats crackin twotonz? :wave:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT uffin: WHAT UP TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Oct 21 2009, 09:11 AM~15421877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few more from Vegas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

their was Traffic in Vegas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Traffic helping out Stylistics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

another one of Gregs 59


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at the Stratosphere after the Super Show


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Whats up LoCo 2ToNz!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Oct 22 2009, 02:07 AM~15431626
> *Whats up LoCo 2ToNz!!
> 
> 
> ...


what up man


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

just because


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Very Nice Tonz!


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD TONZ. SEE YOUR NAME IN THE NEW MAG CONGRATS....


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 22 2009, 02:05 AM~15431614
> *Traffic helping out Stylistics
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT WE DO,WE IN THE GAME TOGETHER


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 22 2009, 02:06 AM~15431624
> *at the Stratosphere after the Super Show
> 
> 
> ...


CELEBRATING CHERRYS VICTORY,WITH ALL MY CAMARADAS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Oct 22 2009, 02:15 AM~15431641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Whats up Tonz? :wave:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Oct 23 2009, 08:50 AM~15444395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guwat up man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from and engagment session i did yesterday with Tiny fro Low Creations


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

you know we had to keep with our lowrider roots. How many of you guys remember crusing back in the days, pulling over a car load of girls and spiting some game









getting the digits writing on your hand (before cell phones)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Congrats guys....see you guys on your specail day Nov 7th. Ill be ready to capture your special day. And if anybody needs pics for weddings, engagment or anything else just hit me up


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats Tiny! Nice job Tonz!


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 22 2009, 02:04 AM~15431613
> *their was Traffic in Vegas
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE PIC TWOTONZ!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Shaka and Loco


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 22 2009, 02:04 AM~15431613
> *their was Traffic in Vegas
> 
> 
> ...


OOOPS WAS THIS ON THE STRIP :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

whats good Tonz!!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 24 2009, 08:57 PM~15457331
> *whats good Tonz!!
> *


WHAT UP BIG D


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+Oct 24 2009, 08:55 PM~15457320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup D


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

wuz up twotonz it was cool kickin it last night,u make it home ok?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Oct 24 2009, 09:32 PM~15457541
> *wuz up twotonz it was cool kickin it last night,u make it home ok?
> *


what up man....yeah i made it back cool....did you wake up with a hangover? :biggrin: 

i went to DejaVu's in Stockton after i left Anthonys house....just to have the girl sign the form


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Oct 24 2009, 09:32 PM~15457541
> *wuz up twotonz it was cool kickin it last night,u make it home ok?
> *


GRACIAS POR LA INVITACION :angry:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 24 2009, 09:31 PM~15457528
> *and you know this....hey whats up with your phone?  i tried calling you yesterday and nothing....give me a call, i got a question for you
> 
> sup D
> *


IM SCREENING ALL MY CALLS NOW SINCE VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 24 2009, 08:35 PM~15457560
> *what up man....yeah i made it back cool....did you wake up with a hangover?  :biggrin:
> 
> i went to DejaVu's in Stockton after i left Anthonys house....just to have the girl sign the form
> *


hell yeah!i was fucked up all day,ur a bad dude u still went to the club after,lets do it again bro i"ll get u some mickes :biggrin:


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 24 2009, 08:36 PM~15457574
> *GRACIAS POR LA INVITACION :angry:
> *


wuz up trino,hey we were calling y nada u still have the same #?


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Oct 24 2009, 09:47 PM~15457641
> *wuz up trino,hey we were calling y nada u still have the same #?
> *


YEAH IT FUCK UP,IT WILL BE BACK ON MONDAY SAME #,SOUNDS LIKE U GUYS HAD FUN,NEXT TIME CARNAL


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 24 2009, 09:39 PM~15457584
> *IM SCREENING ALL MY CALLS NOW SINCE VEGAS :biggrin:
> *


LOL...i called Joe from Goodfellas to see if he could get ahold of you and _nada_, he said you had your WYNO BLOCK on, thats why we couldnt get ahold of you....ill shoot you the pics in a second


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Oct 24 2009, 09:42 PM~15457605
> *hell yeah!i was fucked up all day,ur a bad dude u still went to the club after,lets do it again bro i"ll get u some mickes :biggrin:
> *


last time i drink Mickeys off a straw :uh:


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 24 2009, 08:51 PM~15457666
> *YEAH IT FUCK UP,IT WILL BE BACK ON MONDAY SAME #,SOUNDS LIKE U GUYS HAD FUN,NEXT TIME CARNAL
> *


 :0 next time for sure!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 24 2009, 10:05 PM~15457757
> *LOL...i called Joe from Goodfellas to see if he could get ahold of you and nada, he said you had your WYNO BLOCK on, thats why we couldnt get ahold of you....ill shoot you the pics in a second
> *


SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHING JOE WOULD SAY... F*CKIN JOE!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 24 2009, 10:20 PM~15457862
> *SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHING JOE WOULD SAY... F*CKIN JOE!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 24 2009, 11:47 PM~15458564
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Wuz up TwoTonz, thanks for everything , love the pics bro.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 25 2009, 12:15 AM~15458731
> *Wuz up TwoTonz, thanks for everything , love the pics bro..   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


naw man...thank you for trusting me to cover your special day. Ill put the pics in the mail on Monday and see you on the 7th


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you very much Shaka 64.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 25 2009, 12:18 AM~15458751
> *naw man...thank you for trusting me to cover your special day.  Ill put the pics in the mail on Monday and see you on the 7th
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 25 2009, 11:29 AM~15460853
> *    :h5:
> *


Alohaz Donny :wave:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 24 2009, 09:05 PM~15457757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUP


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 22 2009, 02:04 AM~15431613
> *their was Traffic in Vegas
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco+Oct 25 2009, 11:29 AM~15460853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had to be Joe


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

q-vo towtonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution+Oct 25 2009, 09:38 PM~15465166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up man...were have youve been hidding at?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up Twotonz....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 25 2009, 10:09 PM~15465469
> *What up Twotonz....
> *


nice pics you posted in Trinos topic man....i can tell that youve been improving....keep it up man


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 24 2009, 05:07 PM~15456018
> *from and engagment session i did yesterday with Tiny fro Low Creations
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

family photo i did today of the Gonzalez family (Punch 84) at the new shop






































I think i need to borow the shop to do a photoshoot in their


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 25 2009, 10:11 PM~15465497
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 25 2009, 10:10 PM~15465483
> *nice pics you posted in Trinos topic man....i can tell that youve been improving....keep it up man
> *


Thanks , I really havent had to much time to mess around with the pics like i would like to with work and both my boys playing football its hard to get some free time. See you at the Traffic Show.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 25 2009, 10:13 PM~15465513
> *family photo i did today of the Gonzalez family (Punch 84) at the new shop
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very nice my friend!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+Oct 25 2009, 10:28 PM~15465671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Mr. JaeBueno.....i think im going to take him up on his offer to let me use the shop for a shoot one day


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 25 2009, 11:13 PM~15465513
> *family photo i did today of the Gonzalez family (Punch 84) at the new shop
> 
> 
> ...


Nice set TONZ .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 25 2009, 10:13 PM~15465513
> *family photo i did today of the Gonzalez family (Punch 84) at the new shop
> 
> 
> ...


Bad A$$ Tonz!


----------



## G.M.C PRODUCTIONS (Aug 27, 2009)

SUP CUZZ THIS GERONIMO HEY BRO THEY B A CARWASH THIS SAT AT PEPBOYS IN MODESTO FOR JAIME FROM BORN 2 RYDE HIS MOM PAST AWAY HOPE U COULD COME DOWN.IT STARTS AT 8AM TILL BOUT 3-4PM SO HOPE 2 C U THERE K THANKS.HER NAME WAS MARIA TERESA CORTEZ R.I.P  :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 25 2009, 10:13 PM~15465513
> *family photo i did today of the Gonzalez family (Punch 84) at the new shop
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful pics of Kenny & his Family!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Oct 26 2009, 11:41 AM~15469821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias Ralph


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Dont forget our Annual show. This is the big one! Last years was a huge success and I have had clubs asking about it again for this year. This is THE ONE! This years show is moved to a new indoor location. There will be a concert, a hop, bikini contest, vendors, glamorous models for photo opportunities, and the Southwest's nicest lowriders! Following are the categories to be awarded! All done as a fund-raiser! Come out and support a good cause!

Best Bomb
60's
70's
80's 
90's 
Luxury
Best motor
Best Paint
Truck
Motorcycle
Bicycle / Pedal Car
Hop (Cash Award)
Bikini (Cash Award)
Best Interior

Magazines, please call now for your press passes! Move in is from 8-10 am.


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 26 2009, 12:13 AM~15465513
> *family photo i did today of the Gonzalez family (Punch 84) at the new shop
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NEVER DISAPPOINT WITH YOUR PIKTURES BIG DAWG :thumbsup: 
KEEP 'EM COMING


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 27 2009, 01:42 PM~15482696
> *YOU NEVER DISAPPOINT WITH YOUR PIKTURES BIG DAWG  :thumbsup:
> KEEP 'EM COMING
> *


thanks FreddyBoy


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i seen that comment you left me :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 27 2009, 09:10 PM~15487817
> *i seen that comment you left me :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Y.N. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Check it out guys....my first cover. I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU EVEN GOT THE PLATES IN THE BUMPER REFLECTION uffin: 

WHAT UP! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cook1970+Oct 27 2009, 10:53 PM~15489042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You noticed that :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 11:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 11:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bro...looks really nice and clean !


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 28 2009, 12:50 AM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...



*Looks good bro, I seen it a few months back, glad to see it going to print...*


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD  REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 25 2009, 10:13 PM~15465513
> *family photo i did today of the Gonzalez family (Punch 84) at the new shop
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pic of Kenny's family and I also like the way Punch 84 did their shop. It has been awhile since I seen Leroy and Kenny maybe I will stop by and say hi one of these day's; like alway's Twotonz you take bad a$$ pics. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 11:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


Very NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 25 2009, 11:13 PM~15465513
> *family photo i did today of the Gonzalez family (Punch 84) at the new shop
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass photo set!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TwoTonz & Ecalderon in the house !!!

Vegas 09


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 09:58 PM~15488459
> *Y.N.  :biggrin:
> *


haha. you rolling to san jose for the uce and veijitos toy drive?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 25 2009, 09:56 PM~15465367
> *what up man...were have youve been hidding at?
> *


at work! lol ... just working hard to get the new project ready for next year  

hit me on the PM with the details for the TRAFFIC show, think we might just haveto caravan out there


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT+Oct 28 2009, 03:55 AM~15489998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks everybody....hope it aint my last cover


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Oct 28 2009, 08:22 AM~15491191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im shooting a wedding in Antioch the day befores, and shooting out their right after wards


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Tonz hope you can make the toy drive Trino drivn Cherry out smash with him! Also I'll call you this weekend about other stuff we got coming up :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 28 2009, 12:39 PM~15492951
> *you know if you come out this way, we going to have to get a game of bones going......and ill have FRESH case of beers  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks you BadMJ
> ...


 : :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SIKK FOTO TWOTONZ!!
CONGRATS ON THE GIG.
PURO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Oct 28 2009, 11:46 AM~15493006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Puro


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!! Very nice.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

congrats on the Impala cover homie.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jgcustomz_@Oct 28 2009, 06:49 PM~15497121
> *congrats on the Impala cover homie.
> *


X 2 It looks good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Oct 28 2009, 03:22 PM~15494949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks OMG eighty-six :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMMM! GREAT JOB! I can't wait to see the Mag! :thumbsup: 

Very nice cover layout!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 28 2009, 07:11 PM~15497346
> *DAMMMM!  GREAT JOB!  I can't wait to see the Mag!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Very nice cover layout!!!!
> *


thank you DosX :worship:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 28 2009, 07:14 PM~15497380
> *thank you DosX :worship:
> *



Right back at you man! You got the SKILL with that camera. :worship: :worship:

Next year I'm going to have that event in San Jose and I want to feature your work.


----------



## skanless van (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: cool twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman+Oct 28 2009, 07:23 PM~15497489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Joe :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

congrats on the Impala cover :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Oct 28 2009, 08:47 PM~15498549
> *congrats on the Impala cover  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Oct 28 2009, 07:47 PM~15498549
> *congrats on the Impala cover  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X68, looking good TWOTONZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> you know if you come out this way, we going to have to get a game of bones going......and ill have FRESH case of beers :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup: , now you are talking dirty too me and I like it :biggrin: . We will hook-up and play some bones again and get the crew together. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 22 2009, 02:04 AM~15431613
> *their was Traffic in Vegas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

CONGRATS....TTT


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> > you know if you come out this way, we going to have to get a game of bones going......and ill have FRESH case of beers :biggrin:
> >
> > :thumbsup: , now you are talking dirty too me and I like it :biggrin: . We will hook-up and play some bones again and get the crew together. Stay  from Vic.
> 
> ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man, can't wait to buy it! The design came out sick too.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 25 2009, 10:13 PM~15465513
> *family photo i did today of the Gonzalez family (Punch 84) at the new shop
> 
> 
> ...


him and his dad are realy cool people and legends in the game


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 09:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ..


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skanless van_@Oct 28 2009, 09:33 PM~15498355
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin: cool  twotonz
> *


Nice!!!! Congrats on the cover shoot, good job... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj+Oct 29 2009, 09:00 AM~15502929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thaks Tino


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Oct 29 2009, 06:16 PM~15508113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Joe


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 29 2009, 11:46 PM~15511720
> *:wave:
> *


sup Joe....we do for some red and whites


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 22 2009, 02:05 AM~15431616
> *another one of Gregs 59
> 
> 
> ...


  nice shot Two Tonz :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the cover shot Homie  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:, this is just the begining for many more cover shoots to come , Nice job.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Oct 29 2009, 11:49 PM~15511740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro....yeah i really hope this aint my last cover....only time will tell


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 09:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS BRO COVER LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thank you Cesar


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2009, 11:48 PM~15511730
> *sup Joe....we do for some red and whites
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some GIF files i made for the Gonzalez family


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 30 2009, 11:31 AM~15514820
> *some GIF files i made for the Gonzalez family
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 30 2009, 11:31 AM~15514820
> *some GIF files i made for the Gonzalez family
> 
> 
> ...


nice, stopped by their shop the other day. might be dropping something off after the holidays.


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 30 2009, 11:31 AM~15514820
> *some GIF files i made for the Gonzalez family
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS SUM COOL GIF


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

congrats on the cover :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Oct 31 2009, 12:51 AM~15520425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

cover looks great big dogg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Happy Halloween Trick!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 31 2009, 05:09 PM~15524338
> *Happy Halloween Trick!
> *


WHAT DO YOU MEAN TRICK? THE LADIES SAY HE'S A TREAT... :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 31 2009, 05:14 PM~15524374
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN TRICK? THE LADIES SAY HE'S A TREAT... :0
> *


 Just TWOTONZ of it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Thankz for comin by an donation at Born2rydE carwash :thumbsup: TwoTonz


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 31 2009, 05:14 PM~15524374
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN TRICK? THE LADIES SAY HE'S A TREAT... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Oct 31 2009, 11:47 AM~15522506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Nov 1 2009, 10:51 PM~15533546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie....didnt get to meet you at the SuperShow....you going to Traffic?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 11:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD TWO TONZ! CONGRADULATIONS! U DESERVE IT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

YOU JUST HURT MY FEELINGS :biggrin: , WITH THE BEER AND THE NICE SHOT. CANT WAIT TO UPGRADE MY CAMERA. THINK IM JUST GONNA DO IT BIG THAT WAY I DONT HAVE TO UPGRADE BODIES ANYMORE.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK+Nov 1 2009, 11:17 PM~15533802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you already got some nice shot bro....but the camera and lense that you use does make a difference. You can get nice shots with any camera....but having the right equipment does give you a greater range of thing you are able to do


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 1 2009, 11:14 PM~15533777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'll be there, but no car. A quick trip... I'll look you up.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks bro....yeah i really hope this aint my last cover....only time will tell
[/quote]
Keep up the good work and I'm sure more opportunities will come your way.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 28 2009, 12:50 AM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


nice work Twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Nov 1 2009, 11:28 PM~15533927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks King....when you coming back to Cali?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

whats up homie!!!!!!!!got 56K running on my net right now. So I don't look at your thread as much right now because you're thread KILLS MY COMPUTER RIGHT NOW!!lol can't wait to see the mags


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

TwoTonz, the countdown begins to the Traffic show! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 2 2009, 09:05 AM~15535508
> *TwoTonz, the countdown begins to the Traffic show!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Nov 2 2009, 06:19 AM~15535070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I was going thru my Denver Show pictures and found the Rollerz Only PreShow Party pics

Ralph aka Simple6









our first bucket of many









Coors girl


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trino already drunk









Dez and her sis









bartender....perty hot but had man hands


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rollerz Only









Troy









Rollerz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tdoggy









Ralph was the life of the party


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

wait until this guys 64 comes out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Doll-E girl


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Manny









Manny and me









OG Colorado Rollerz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Bad as tonz .....


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 04:58 PM~15539978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: x1000......


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

> I was going thru my Denver Show pictures and found the Rollerz Only PreShow Party pics
> 
> 
> our first bucket of many
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Nov 2 2009, 04:01 PM~15540000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i used the f/2.8 16-35 at 16mm with a full frame camera


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 03:58 PM~15539978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: Aint a party til there chicks start tongue'n Tonz! U Knoooooooow..


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 05:58 PM~15539978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: NICE PIKTURES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 03:58 PM~15539978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 1 2009, 11:14 PM~15533777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEBODY DRANK MY FAMILIAR IN THE BACKGROUND :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 2 2009, 10:30 PM~15544706
> *SOMEBODY DRANK MY FAMILIAR IN THE BACKGROUND :0
> *


 :ugh: 


















I forgot i brought it for you  it was in the fridge for the longest time that i forgot about it....and when i saw my pics in the new issue of lowrider i poped it open to celebrate the occations  im sorry :tears:


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 02:56 PM~15539962
> *Doll-E girl
> 
> 
> ...


thats a down ass chick :biggrin:


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 02:58 PM~15539978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


woooooow :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

No Mamas Wey! Page 5 TTMFT!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 18 2006, 10:57 PM~6201515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  whats up twotonz, can you give me a price on a wedding, im gettin married in april of 2010 and i like your work :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Nov 4 2009, 06:44 PM~15564268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill PM you


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 4 2009, 06:40 PM~15564932
> *:wave:
> *


what up homeboy


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 03:51 PM~15539922
> *I was going thru my Denver Show pictures and found the Rollerz Only PreShow Party pics
> 
> Ralph aka Simple6
> ...


AS IN DENVER COLORADO,ISNT THAT FAR AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

-vo Homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+Nov 4 2009, 06:45 PM~15564980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

pics look good tons :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 03:53 PM~15539929
> *Trino already drunk
> 
> 
> ...


looks like u guys were have n 2much fun :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577+Nov 4 2009, 07:15 PM~15565356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  






this is going to be another busy weekend for me.....wedding in NorCal on Saturday, shooting off to SoCal right after to make it to the Traffic show on Sunday and then a photoshoot :uh: 


but i love it


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

You're giving the Energizer bunny competition :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 4 2009, 07:41 PM~15564944
> *what up homeboy
> *


nothing much bro how bout you


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Nov 4 2009, 10:52 PM~15567448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just thankful that im staying busy bro


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 03:58 PM~15539978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 03:56 PM~15539955
> *wait until this guys 64 comes out
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE BUCKET THAT GOT ME DRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 03:58 PM~15539978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE SOME GOOD FRIENDS :biggrin: I WONDER WHAT THEY DID WHEN THEY GOT HOME :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 09:50 PM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


Hey what's up TwoTonz... Just stopping by to give congrats on your first cover! Looks VERY nice!


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

WHAT UP TONZ SEE YOU OUT THERE ON SUNDAY....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 5 2009, 10:03 AM~15570220
> *THATS THE BUCKET THAT GOT ME DRUNK :biggrin:
> *


The full one or the empty one? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Nov 5 2009, 08:57 AM~15570137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Girl


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 28 2009, 01:50 AM~15489023
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK! Always looks like you're having a good time shooting... :yes: PROPS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 5 2009, 06:53 PM~15576537
> *NICE WORK!  Always looks like you're having a good time shooting... :yes:  PROPS. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Howard.....yeah man I have a good time cause im surronded by good people


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

GLAD EVERYTING GOING GOOD 4 YU BROTHA :biggrin: KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK AND ALWAY'S HAVE FUN KICKIN IT WIT YU


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Nov 5 2009, 09:47 PM~15578566
> *GLAD EVERYTING GOING GOOD 4 YU BROTHA :biggrin: KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK AND ALWAY'S HAVE FUN KICKIN IT WIT YU
> *


thanks man.....its been a long journey....keep at it man


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 5 2009, 11:51 PM~15577326
> *thanks Howard.....yeah man I have a good time cause im surronded by good people
> *


I JUST posted something like that on my Facebook last night. Its still up. That's funny. People always want to give you props and credit for this or that but what they don't understand is that most I what I have or have done has to do with the great people around me... and my job is interpersonal. Treating people right and expecting/accepting right treatment. :thumbsup:

Blah blah blah... anyway, back to TwoTonz thread!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol 396 is the motor I got....<Its the page!......Whats up twotonz going to Atwater this friday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Nov 5 2009, 11:09 PM~15579335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not this time Joe.....we doing a dinner for my sister bday....so ill be at the pad with the family


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yo yo yo lol what up!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 6 2009, 10:05 AM~15582468
> *yo yo yo lol what up!! :biggrin:
> *


What up Mr Coast1er  you going to be at the UCE and Viejitos toy drive?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

real quick flyer i put together for the homies from LatinStyle and Skanless


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE GOOD LOOKING OUT...


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounds like a fun weekend Tonz see you out at the Toy Drive Uce!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67+Nov 6 2009, 02:15 PM~15584913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see you out their my USO


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Keep up the good work and feet grounded like always Twotons. Thats the jente that get respected.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

POST A SNEEK PEEK OF JAHARA TONS......  ....SHE MAKE A FOOL DO THIS


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

WUS UP MALO


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4vida_@Nov 9 2009, 11:47 PM~15616745
> * WUS UP MALO
> *


What up Homie


----------



## low4vida (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 9 2009, 11:48 PM~15616762
> * SO DID YOU MAKE IT OUT TO SAN DIEGO OR WHAT PERRO*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

WE NEED SOME PICS TONZ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

Rollerz Only









Troy









Rollerz










HEY FAMILY !


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

TwoTonz,

What's up Homie? you falling behind on the posting of pics! :biggrin:


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

WHATS UP ?


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

quiovole twotonz gracias por pasar a la casa fue un honor que aigas venido asta pronto 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+Nov 9 2009, 09:34 AM~15607047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just started uploading them to my pc....its a lil over 8gigs so its going to take a while....but since i didnt cover the show for any magazine im going to post up a lot of flicks from the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64+Nov 10 2009, 12:47 PM~15622279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


El Honor fue mio Beto.....Me distes mucha inspiracion para echarle mas ganas y acer el sueno americano possible


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the wedding i shot on Saturday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Low Creations


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the Traffic show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mr DannyDs Drag-u-la


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Pete's 61 from Lifestyle


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> Richie good seeing you at the show homie and thanks for those good words man
> 
> from a shoot we did about a year ago
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Envy with a bad ass 57rag


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

snuck in a shoot for my calendar


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Oldschool Art makin it hot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Monday had lunch at the world famous Tommy's Burger down Rampart


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

after i went down Hollywood Blvd


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

also went to LACMA


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the Peterson Musuem


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Downtown LA


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

after i crossed the grapevien I went by Alberto Herreras pad and caught him doing some work


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sup tonz! :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

DIDNT U SLEEP THIS WEEKEND...U DOIN TOO MUCH :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 10 2009, 09:35 PM~15628994
> *sup tonz!  :cheesy:
> *


sup homie....when's Imperials coming back north for a show?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Nov 10 2009, 09:36 PM~15629000
> *DIDNT U SLEEP THIS WEEKEND...U DOIN TOO MUCH :cheesy:
> *


im about to catch up on it right now


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> after i crossed the grapevien I went by Alberto Herreras pad and caught him doing some work


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Good shots Twotonz. See you soon .


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2009, 11:34 PM~15628986
> *after i crossed the grapevien I went by Alberto Herreras pad and caught him doing some work
> 
> 
> ...



gracias como siempre las fotos te salen chingonas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GABINO+Nov 10 2009, 09:44 PM~15629085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a toda via me falta mucho para aprender


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 02:30 AM~15630459
> *
> 
> thanks Richie....igualmente
> ...


 :no: :no: no se que mas puedas aprender :0 :0


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2009, 10:34 PM~15628986
> *after i crossed the grapevien I went by Alberto Herreras pad and caught him doing some work
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK! The shadow and lighting is perfect! I dont know much about photography, but Thats the kind of picture I call art!

-Eric


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2009, 10:19 PM~15628791
> *Envy with a bad ass 57rag
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2009, 11:34 PM~15628986
> *after i crossed the grapevien I went by Alberto Herreras pad and caught him doing some work
> 
> 
> ...



What a great shot tonz.Right click and save into my favorites :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Nov 10 2009, 11:19 PM~15628791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FUNKSTERGROOVES_@Nov 11 2009, 01:42 AM~15630508
> *FUCK! The shadow and lighting is perfect! I dont know much about photography, but Thats the kind of picture I call art!
> 
> -Eric
> *


x2 on that ONE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

GOT MY DSL BACK :biggrin: :420: WIFE CAUGHT ME LOOKING AT THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2009, 10:36 PM~15629004
> *sup homie....when's Imperials coming back north for a show?
> *


diggin' the shots as usual. 

i know were coming up to the socios show. not sure if there is anything up north prior to that.

you'll be down here for new years, right? we'll dust off some drinks next time fo sho!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 06:58 PM~15539978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

WHAT UP :wave: :wave:


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2009, 06:49 PM~15626049
> *most of my shoots lately have been for LRM...so i dont really want to post any of the stuff until its out....but i got a lot of stuff ive been shooting
> 
> whats up Danny....i didnt forget about you man....i just didnt get home until 4am this morning
> ...


THATS COOL . WHEN U GOT TIME, GIVE ME A CALL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2009, 10:20 PM~15628804
> *snuck in a shoot for my calendar
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC, AND A BAD ASS TRUCK :yes:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)

Keepin it TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alberto+Nov 11 2009, 12:39 AM~15630499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i sacrifiesed getting part of the girls head in the frame to make sure i got the other girls booty in :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Nov 11 2009, 02:14 PM~15635490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up homie.....always good seeing the homies from Lifestyle at the shows


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Nov 11 2009, 03:53 PM~15636507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Skinny :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Tonz that a bad ass shot of Old Skool Arts 8 you posted on our page Uce! Love all these I cant get enough :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Nov 11 2009, 05:26 PM~15637551
> *Tonz that a bad ass shot of Old Skool Arts 8 you posted on our page Uce! Love all these I cant get enough :biggrin:
> *


thank you Joe....ill see you at the Toy Drive homie


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

whats up homie, cool meeting you this past weekend, keep working that magic camera bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2009, 06:06 PM~15637971
> *whats up homie, cool meeting you this past weekend, keep working that magic camera bro
> *


whats up King....you back in TX yet? Good meeting you to homie....one day youll see me at a show out in TX


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

congraats again on your work being featured in the new LRM.. barely got a chance to check it out


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

Q-VO TWOTONZ


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 09:12 PM~15638045
> *whats up King....you back in TX yet?  Good meeting you to homie....one day youll see me at a show out in TX
> *


yes sir, made it home lastnite about midnite, whenever your ready to come down let me know and i got you


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 12:19 AM~15628791
> *Envy with a bad ass 57rag
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75+Nov 11 2009, 07:24 PM~15638785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 07:12 PM~15638045
> *whats up King....you back in TX yet?  Good meeting you to homie....one day youll see me at a show out in TX
> *


what up twotonz :biggrin: COWBOYS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Nov 11 2009, 08:46 PM~15639620
> *what up twotonz  :biggrin: COWBOYS
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

nice pic. tonz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 11 2009, 09:58 PM~15640509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus...whats up man....long time....you going to be at the Majestics New Year picnic? I should be out their


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Nov 10 2009, 10:19 PM~15628791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both of these pics are badass


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Nov 11 2009, 10:00 PM~15640535
> *both of these pics are badass
> *


thanks BigVic...were you at the Traffic show?


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2009, 10:18 PM~15628770
> *Pete's 61 from Lifestyle
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE PIX HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 11 2009, 10:03 PM~15640563
> *:biggrin:  NICE PIX HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


thank you Pete


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

400 pages & still going strong :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+Nov 11 2009, 10:14 PM~15640681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: how long do you think it will take to add another 0 behind that :0


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 11 2009, 10:58 PM~15640509
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That dudes a bad ass and so is that pic


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 11 2009, 06:55 AM~15631539
> *GOT MY DSL BACK :biggrin:  :420: WIFE CAUGHT ME LOOKING AT THIS ONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


but it wus worth it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2009, 10:29 PM~15628914
> *Monday had lunch at the world famous Tommy's Burger down Rampart
> 
> 
> ...


A what up TWOTONZ... I met you at the vegas show bro jus want to say your pics are badass..... This one though hits the spot havent been to Tommy's in a while....chili cheese burger w/ chili cheese fries :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren+Nov 11 2009, 11:34 PM~15641265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey whats up homie....yeah we met at the end of the show. We aint got a Tommy's up here so i stop by when ever im their


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2009, 10:14 PM~15628715
> *from the Traffic show
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :biggrin: :cheesy: NICE PIC HOMIE uffin: :thumbsup: bad ass


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CESAR(CAPRICE)72_@Nov 12 2009, 04:31 PM~15648130
> *but it wus worth it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I LOVE THAT PICC


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2009, 10:10 PM~15628673
> *from the wedding i shot on Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


Right on Twotonz, those couple of pics. came out great!.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2009, 10:11 PM~15628687
> *Low Creations
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

NICE PICS


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 11 2009, 06:55 AM~15631539
> *GOT MY DSL BACK :biggrin:  :420: WIFE CAUGHT ME LOOKING AT THIS ONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS CRACKING :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 11 2009, 11:03 PM~15640563
> *:biggrin:  NICE PIX HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet+Nov 12 2009, 07:39 PM~15650041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

> thanks homie....didnt see anymore homie....i saw you taking a spin around the parking lot in the 60
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a XVnera i just finished shooting


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the father daughter dance


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

WHATS UP BRO ... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Nov 14 2009, 11:02 PM~15668789
> *WHATS UP BRO ...  :biggrin:
> *


is this flaco? :scrutinize:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

great pics twotonz :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks SideKick


----------



## egutierrez90640 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2009, 10:33 PM~15628966
> *Downtown LA
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by egutierrez90640_@Nov 14 2009, 11:13 PM~15668887
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ay whats up homie....good seeing you at the Traffic show


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:biggrin: is that lrm coming out in January?


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2009, 01:01 AM~15668786
> *the father daughter dance
> 
> 
> ...



Im in love with this shot ...... :thumbsup:


----------



## egutierrez90640 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2009, 12:20 AM~15668935
> *ay whats up homie....good seeing you at the Traffic show
> *


all is good big dog! nice to see u back in LA


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Nov 15 2009, 05:06 AM~15669627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be back out their for the DUB show


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

what up Twotonz ? cool ass pic's...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 01:31 AM~15628937
> *also went to LACMA
> 
> 
> ...


SICK SHOT!!
:worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+Nov 15 2009, 06:11 PM~15673610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Puro....maybe ill see you in Vegas next year


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2009, 12:00 AM~15668777
> *from a XVnera i just finished shooting
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL PIC!!!!!


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

the pics look firme good job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Nov 15 2009, 09:52 PM~15676191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank Joe


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2009, 11:25 PM~15676447
> *gracias homie
> 
> thank Joe
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

What up homie good pics. like always :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning TWOTONZ :wave: :wave:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 16 2009, 12:23 AM~15675246
> *muchas gracias Richie
> 
> thanks Puro....maybe ill see you in Vegas next year
> *


YES YOU WILL GOD WILLING BRO.
KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK HOMIE.
P


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 12 2009, 07:58 AM~15640509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I like this pic! :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Tonz! Happy Thanksgiving to you and the family. I would say dont eat to much BUT! lol see you next week Uso!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Nov 20 2009, 02:35 PM~15729413
> *Tonz! Happy Thanksgiving to you and the family. I would say dont eat to much BUT! lol see you next week Uso!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Sup?


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

Q-VO MR.TWOTONZ :wave:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 10:59 PM~15640519
> *Jesus...whats up man....long time....you going to be at the Majestics New Year picnic?  I should be out their
> *


JUST HERE ADMIREING YOUR WORK BRO, HELL YEAH, I'LL SEE YOU OUT THEN TONZ, I OWE YOU A DRINK FROM LAST TIME


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Nov 15 2009, 11:20 PM~15676877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up Ralph, Magic, OMG86, CaddyJ, Adrian and Anthony :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abie+Nov 17 2009, 08:58 PM~15698370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the bump Abie, SJ59, Mario, Puro and thanks Siim


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Nov 20 2009, 02:35 PM~15729413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good to me Jesus


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from one of 2 photoshoot i did yesterday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 02:09 PM~15745524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Kool Pic & nice car!! Been busy?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

new model named Doll with Randy Perez all original '36 Chevy from Australia


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 03:41 PM~15746498
> *new model named Doll with Randy Perez all original '36 Chevy from Australia
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Pic from the other photoshoot i did yesterday
Another new model im bringing out to the lowrider scene


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 05:47 PM~15747450
> *Pic from the other photoshoot i did yesterday
> Another new model im bringing out to the lowrider scene
> 
> ...


Give that girl a sandwich.  

Good pics Twotons :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowSanJo_Nate_@Nov 22 2009, 06:02 PM~15747591
> *Give that girl a sandwich.
> 
> Good pics Twotons  :thumbsup:
> *


You need to see her in person Nate....girl got a "coke bottle" body


----------



## Common Sense (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Nov 22 2009, 02:01 PM~15745828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 07:09 PM~15747662
> *You need to see her in person Nate....girl got a "coke bottle" body
> *


coca-cola good


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 08:47 PM~15747450
> *Pic from the other photoshoot i did yesterday
> Another new model im bringing out to the lowrider scene
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: only one pic


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome work TONZ .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cook1970+Nov 22 2009, 10:33 PM~15750543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Magic


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 06:47 PM~15747450
> *Pic from the other photoshoot i did yesterday
> Another new model im bringing out to the lowrider scene
> 
> ...


OoooWeee she would look good on Shaka! Nice flix Tonz see you Saturday uso...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 06:47 PM~15747450
> *Pic from the other photoshoot i did yesterday
> Another new model im bringing out to the lowrider scene
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 04:41 PM~15746498
> *new model named Doll with Randy Perez all original '36 Chevy from Australia
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 06:47 PM~15747450
> *Pic from the other photoshoot i did yesterday
> Another new model im bringing out to the lowrider scene
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Nov 23 2009, 11:30 AM~15754891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s+Nov 23 2009, 12:14 PM~15755387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 23 2009, 06:37 PM~15759679
> *
> 
> next year coast...we doing it
> ...


we gonna have to start taking a language class :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 23 2009, 06:52 PM~15759894
> *we gonna have to start taking a language class :biggrin:
> *


for reals :|


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 06:47 PM~15747450
> *Pic from the other photoshoot i did yesterday
> Another new model im bringing out to the lowrider scene
> 
> ...


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wuts up twotonz how was chicos tacos in El Paso seen you and some of the street low crew there, well you guys have a safe trip back home


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HRTBT65_@Nov 23 2009, 09:57 PM~15762712
> *Wuts up twotonz how was chicos tacos in El Paso seen you and some of the street low crew there,  well you guys have a safe trip back home
> *


sorry bro but the last time i left cali for a show was to go to the Vegas Super Show


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 02:09 PM~15745524
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MONEY SHOT! :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

more piccs


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 02:09 PM~15745524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2009, 10:17 PM~15628756
> *Mr DannyDs Drag-u-la
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Twotonz, any word on Date for LRM SUPER SHOW??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman+Nov 23 2009, 10:53 PM~15763361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have no idea Tiny....the only things i know is what shows and features are being covered in NorCal


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

HEY BRO IT DIDN'T WORK. WILL CALL U ON FRI ABOUT 10 30 2 C WHATS UP


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Nov 24 2009, 07:14 PM~15771906
> *HEY BRO IT DIDN'T WORK. WILL CALL U ON FRI  ABOUT 10 30 2 C WHATS UP
> *


i should be home


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 02:09 PM~15745524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is a sikk shot


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 05:47 PM~15747450
> *Pic from the other photoshoot i did yesterday
> Another new model im bringing out to the lowrider scene
> 
> ...


nice pic two tonz :thumbsup: :thumbsup: shes fine :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54+Nov 24 2009, 08:19 PM~15772878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You to Jesse


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

happy thanksgiving


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family TWOTONZ, hope you have a good one.


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

THANKS AGAIN BRO :thumbsup: LIKE ALL THE PIC 'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 02:09 PM~15745524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj+Nov 26 2009, 08:02 AM~15788219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good seeing you at the show bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the UCE and Viejitos Toy Drive today.....this was the first year ive gone to it and i have to say that it was great turn out.



SJ Trokita from Viejitos....talk about attention to detail


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mad Max getting switch happy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean ass 65


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Danny thanks for the invite


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Heavy Hitters interior


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

mural by Alberto Herrera


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

John inside Y2K


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Henry and Yolandas ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this 58 hit 3wheel on the way out of the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

D hitting 3wheel in his bigbody with airbags


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Tonz always good to see you Uso thanks for coming out!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Nov 29 2009, 10:55 AM~15812016
> *Tonz always good to see you Uso thanks for coming out!
> 
> 
> ...



tonz in action :thumbsup: 

Great shots as always bro....


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 03:26 AM~15811122
> *this 58 hit 3wheel on the way out of the show
> 
> 
> ...


hey twotonz i love this pic i was tryin to stop i didnt think you the shot but good job gettin it rollin and thank for posting it :nicoderm:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 02:26 AM~15811128
> *D hitting 3wheel in his bigbody with airbags
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Nov 29 2009, 08:55 AM~15812016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Nov 29 2009, 09:55 AM~15812016
> *Tonz always good to see you Uso thanks for coming out!
> 
> 
> ...


Hard at work and like always BEAUTIFUL PICS!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 02:23 AM~15811108
> *Heavy Hitters interior
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 02:17 AM~15811088
> *
> good seeing you at the show bro
> *


It was good to see you to. I will PM you that info on our event when I find out the date.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 02:24 AM~15811112
> *mural by Alberto Herrera
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 , NICE.....


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

BAD ASS PICS HOMIE.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 01:21 AM~15811101
> *Mad Max getting switch happy
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Nov 29 2009, 01:08 PM~15813410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 02:23 AM~15811108
> *Heavy Hitters interior
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT SHOT TWOTONZ  THANKS  THAT PIC SHOWS ALL THE DETAIL


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

THANKS FOR COMING OUT TWOTONZ I KNOW YOU TOOK SOME BAD ASS PICS    





HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 02:23 AM~15811108
> *Heavy Hitters interior
> 
> 
> ...


  nice pic twotonz


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 08:44 PM~15816702
> *Its work but it aint hard  :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

nice pics twotonz.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Nov 29 2009, 08:09 PM~15817024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 29 2009, 11:04 PM~15819238
> *:wave:
> *


see you guys at the toy drive on Sunday


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

what up TwoTonz


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Great to meet you, homie.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Nov 29 2009, 11:51 PM~15819494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good meeting you to homie


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

THANKS FOR MEETING UP WITH ME IN SJ AT THE TOY DRIVE.
TALK TO YOU LATER BRO TAKE CARE


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 04:24 AM~15811116
> *John inside Y2K
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, how many photographers will risk thier life to get a shot... to jump in front of a moving vehicle like this to take the pick :worship: :biggrin: 

Nice pics, I was the fool who ruined the shot you took just before this one... was standing on the opposite side of the ride when I realized I was in the shot. Sorry.  :biggrin:


----------



## BiggB420 (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI+Nov 30 2009, 08:08 AM~15820825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up BigDawg


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2009, 11:34 PM~15255507
> *the first friday of every month....it gets cool right their....you get to see everytype of ride.  If the weather is good they will have it again the first friday of Nov
> *


where is this sonic at i wanna go


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Dec 3 2009, 03:23 AM~15856350
> *where is this sonic at i wanna go
> *


Atwater...it gets cool outtheir


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

what up Tonz.


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

what up Tonz. 
DO YOU HAVE ANY PICTURES OF THEE ARTISTICS C.C.? IF SO CAN YOU POST THEM THANKS. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Nov 29 2009, 09:55 AM~15812016
> *Tonz always good to see you Uso thanks for coming out!
> 
> 
> ...



trabajador el muchacho


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

What up TONZ :wave: ,So no calendar for 2010 ?


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

WHATS UP TWO TONZ.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+Dec 3 2009, 09:03 PM~15865987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up homie


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Whats good Uso? may have some work for you cousin in Sac needs some engagement pix done they getting married in Feb. let me get some more info I'll call you. Be E-Z homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Dec 4 2009, 05:19 PM~15874629
> *Whats good Uso? may have some work for you cousin in Sac needs some engagement pix done they getting married in Feb. let me get some more info I'll call you. Be E-Z homie.... :biggrin:
> *


cool man...give me a call when you get a chance


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 4 2009, 10:51 PM~15877740
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you Joe...you met me at the starting line


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2006, 08:09 PM~6220769
> *Elite Wagon
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this wagon at the super show and he parked this ride outside the hotel he was stayin. an outside parking lot and no security. thats hella crazy.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 5 2009, 12:59 AM~15878277
> *i seen this wagon at the super show and he parked this ride outside the hotel he was stayin. an outside parking lot and no security. thats hella crazy.
> *


outside the plaza?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

any posters?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Rocksolid420 (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 29 2009, 02:21 AM~15811103
> *clean ass 65
> 
> 
> ...


Dam thats clean. Nice shot too


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Dec 4 2009, 11:59 PM~15878277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man....that '65 is clean as hell


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

yup it was koo


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

sup bro, hows the articles commin


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Dec 7 2009, 08:46 PM~15907182
> *sup bro, hows the articles commin
> *


submitted the one i needed to get in their right away about an hour ago....no im going to take a brake from being infront of my computre


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 5 2009, 01:01 PM~15880898
> *outside the plaza?
> *


no it was the LV club in downtown. i normally stay in california hotel cuz thats where all the hawaii people stay at, also they had a cadi from ISLANDERS too.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats on the feb issue big dawg!!!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

whats crackin twotonz? hows life been treating you? :wave:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

_
SUP HOMIE STOPPED BY TO SAY WHATS UP!!!!  
_


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:wave: Keep the pics coming...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Dec 7 2009, 10:38 PM~15908905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats going on Gabe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65+Dec 8 2009, 10:04 AM~15912140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once my features start coming out ill start posting some pics from the shoots ive been doing


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I took this from the Socios topic


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

whats up TWOTONZ congrats on your feature in LRM


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15925852
> *I took this from the Socios topic
> 
> 
> ...


it finaly happend ,thats tight bro!! im happy 4 u and i told u it would end up working out :biggrin:   los


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

It was just a matter of time tonz...Congrats bro !


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15925852
> *I took this from the Socios topic
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: CONGRATS HOMIE KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Dec 9 2009, 02:33 AM~15921957
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS WHATS UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats Tonz ,and I appreciate you getting our club pic in the issue thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

HEY BRO CONGRATS ON BOTH PIC'S AND ARTICLE . U THE THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey homie weres the club group pics at


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Thank you Joe, Jerry, Carlos, Magic, Danny, Bump512, Ritchie and Danny


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15925852
> *I took this from the Socios topic
> 
> 
> ...


great job 
there will b alot more 2 come


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 9 2009, 06:15 PM~15930312
> *hey homie weres the club group pics at
> *


what club pic?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 9 2009, 06:18 PM~15930347
> *great job
> there will b alot more 2 come
> *


thanks Doug


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15925852
> *I took this from the Socios topic
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Twotonz . Well deserved :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 9 2009, 06:43 PM~15930656
> *Congrats Twotonz . Well deserved  :thumbsup:
> *


_gracias_ homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from my feature in the Feb issue of Lowrider Magazine


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

whats up towtonz ..


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 07:59 PM~15930889
> *from my feature in the Feb issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 11:36 AM~15925852
> *I took this from the Socios topic
> 
> 
> ...


Great job


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Socios


What up Lou


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats twotonz, Great work.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Dec 9 2009, 09:12 PM~15932909
> *Congrats twotonz, Great work.
> *


thanks you homie and good meeting you in Vegas


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15925852
> *I took this from the Socios topic
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATZ 2TONZ ALL THE HARD WORK PAID OFF :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 9 2009, 09:27 PM~15933115
> *CONGRATZ 2TONZ ALL THE HARD WORK PAID OFF :thumbsup:
> *


_gracias_ Trino


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

there you go twotonz!!! looking good uffin:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 10:25 PM~15933082
> *thanks you homie and good meeting you in Vegas
> *


The Pleasure was all mine.


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD TWOTONZ , NEED TO GET IN THE STUDIO SO YOU CAN REALY DO YOUR THING :thumbsup: 

MAYBE A LIFESTYLE CAR :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Dec 9 2009, 09:32 PM~15933159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a Lifestyle car :0 I hope so :x:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15925852
> *I took this from the Socios topic
> 
> 
> ...




thx 2 u


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15925852
> *I took this from the Socios topic
> 
> 
> ...



Congrat's!!!!!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 11:36 AM~15925852
> *I took this from the Socios topic
> 
> 
> ...


theres me and my big body


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

:wave: 
LOOKIN GOOD BIG DOGG!!!


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15925852
> *I took this from the Socios topic
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT WORK TWOTONZ, CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Dec 9 2009, 10:51 PM~15933972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro....see you around at the shows homie and keep up the photography thing man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI+Dec 10 2009, 07:43 AM~15935704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Ralph


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

the magazine layouts are looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

wut up twotonz :wave: when is the new calender gonna bee out.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> thank you Dream On....I might see you down there at the Majestics New Years show
> 
> 
> All right see you then.....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

OYE ESE WUTS GOING ON 


CONGRATS ON LRM....

NOW LETS TALK CALENDER.... :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

YOU MADE A LOT OF HOMIES HAPPY. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65+Dec 10 2009, 01:25 PM~15938727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tino....all im doing is chasing a dream


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 10 2009, 11:44 AM~15937815
> *
> so you got two big bodys? j/p  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt for the homie TwoTonz


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

congrats on the magazine!!!


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15925852
> *I took this from the Socios topic
> 
> 
> ...




congrats bro, hope you can make it out to the show again this yr. peace and taco grease!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Dec 10 2009, 07:50 PM~15942872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


count me in...ill be there again this year


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> whats up MrEd.....i was wondering what happened to you homie. The Calendar is in the works homie
> 
> going thru some sh!t but st!ll waiting you coming to the tampa show


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

Happy Holidayz Tonz.. Keep up the good work bro...


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE.... CONGRATZ YOU DOIN IT BIG,THATS GOOD SHIT,JUST DONT FORGET ABOUT US LITTLE PEOPLE!!!......I WILL SEE YOU THIS SPRING WITH THE LITTLE WHEELS ON THE 71....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Dec 11 2009, 04:30 PM~15952425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont be teasing me man


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Tonz whats good homie? I'm going to Sac next weekend I'll have more info for you on the engagement shoot. I'll call you. B E-Z Uso...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Dec 12 2009, 10:18 AM~15958897
> *Tonz whats good homie? I'm going to Sac next weekend I'll have more info for you on the engagement shoot. I'll call you. B E-Z Uso...
> *


cool man...let me know whats up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some shots from the feature I did for Lowrider Magazine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Dec 13 2009, 11:11 PM~15974394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Holidays to you guys also


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 14 2009, 12:11 AM~15974387
> *some shots from the feature I did for Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 What about the model ??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Dec 14 2009, 12:11 AM~15974387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 love those pics tonz


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

WAZ UP TWOTONZ HOW YOU BEEN ????????




HOPE YOUR HAVING FUN FOR THE HOLIDAYS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 14 2009, 12:11 AM~15974387
> *some shots from the feature I did for Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 13 2009, 11:11 PM~15974393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 14 2009, 12:11 AM~15974393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Twotonz thats a bad ass shot. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 14 2009, 12:11 AM~15974387
> *some shots from the feature I did for Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...



Lovin this shot Big Homie.


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Congratz - you deserve all that's coming to you :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Yea TwoTonz, no models for that one.. :biggrin: That ! girl we were talking about needs some more photo shoots.. :biggrin: You remember , member.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Dec 13 2009, 11:31 PM~15974539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Dec 14 2009, 04:30 PM~15980459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in time my friend :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

SUPP 2 TONZ,COMO ESTAS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 14 2009, 09:48 PM~15984261
> *SUPP 2 TONZ,COMO ESTAS
> *


good man just working on some photos


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

WHATS UP TWOTONZ? :wave: 

HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE SAFE AND HAPPY X-MAS!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2009, 12:36 PM~15925852
> *I took this from the Socios topic
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: Two Tonz nice job. Keep doing what do best. This is just the begining, Congrats Homie. Nice job... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 14 2009, 12:11 AM~15974393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: NICE........


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning TWOTONZ :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Dec 15 2009, 12:10 AM~15985132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TWOTONZ :worship:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy HOlidays homie


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Dec 14 2009, 02:11 AM~15974387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks mean, great shot! :cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

*What's up Twotonz? Hope to talk to u soon* :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

_
Happy Holidays from LATIN STYLE CC.  
_


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:420: :yes:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*Feliz Navidad Y Prospero Ano Twotonz que te la pases bien, lets see when we get to play dominos again*


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave


MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM MIAMI............


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks everybody...hope everyone has a great holiday


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 21 2009, 08:07 PM~16052184
> *thanks everybody...hope everyone has a great holiday
> *


same to you twotonz


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 10 2009, 11:59 AM~15937385
> *GREAT WORK TWOTONZ, CONGRATS!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

MERRY XMAS 2 TONELADAS 2 U AND YOUR FAMILIA


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIE


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

_Sup TwoTonz! Thanks for all the love and inspiration homie! From my family to yours, Have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Armando "BigMando" Aldama & Familia_


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

*Merry Christmas TWOTONZ!
PURO*


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Happy holidays to you and the family.Wish you the best in the new year.

Ecalderon


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Merry Xmas Twotonz


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

_Feliz Navidad!!!!!!!!! twotonz From all Born2rydE cc Familia.......... :biggrin: _


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

TWOTONZ JUST WANT TO WISH YOU & YOUR FAMILY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

MERRY XMAS TWOTONZ


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

Merry Christmas Brotha! I will send the papers back to you after christmas.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS BETO


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

hope you had a good one homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I havent been keeping up with this topic so a big THANK YOU to Ritchie, Johnnie, SJConver59, Mario, Black6t4, OhMyGod86, Jesse, CaddyCJ, Adrian, Tiny, BigMammaJamma, King61, BigRobs, Gabe, Benny, CaliLife83, Mr. ED, Big Country, FesBoogie, Trino, Danny, Big Mando, Puro, Magic, JaeBueno, Alex, Ralph, Supreme, Daryl and Joe from Goodfellas, LIFE and Traffic

Hope you guys had a Merry Christmas and I hope the new year brings you prosperity and good health


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

u get down homie!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Some of my favorite shots from 2009

In order by date.

2/17/09
Shoot of some of my coworkers Subarus









3/14/09
Shot of Trino leaving Kuttys studio









3/21/09
The Grapevine, before I crossed it on my way to the DUB LA show









4/19/09
I snapped this shot outside a restaurant that Lifestyle cc took me to after the Dub Show. The shot was taken after I did a shoot with Majestics LA


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

5/10/09
from a shoot I did with Lil Eddies ride on Mothers day









5/24/09
This was bad ass. After the Socios show the homies from the b"I"g I just took over the streets of Sacramento









5/30/09
Daryl getting a lil happy behind the switch









6/14/09
from the shoot with Miguels 61 from True Elegance


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

7/03/09
Hand held this shot with my new Camera and Lense set up









7/12/09
MC Magic at the Denver LRM show









7/19/09
Sneek peak at Shop Laggers photoshoot









8/01/09
at the Merced Super Show with 2 Lowrider of the Year legends "Perfect Score" and Strictly Business" and a couple of cute asian girls


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

8/15/09
Legend in the game LeRoy Gonzalez working on a frame in the new shop









8/23/09
Jahara with Anthony's 59. One of my favorite shots of the year









9/04/09
My first Lingerie shoot with Nina Marie









9/06/09
Harry's Rivi from Rebirth cc


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

10/11/09 
First time at the Super Show as a photographer for LRM









10/25/09
Kenny Gonzalez and his family at the new Punch 84 shop









11/08/09
Old School Art spiting fire at the Traffic show









11/09/09
stopped by Alberto Herreras house after the Traffic show and caught him in action doing some bad ass work


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

11/14/09
I like this shot cause at this Church we arnt allowed to use flash photography and finally with my new camera and lense set up im able to produce quality images in this low light enviroment









11/21/09
My first PinUp style shoot with Randy Perez sick ass Austrlian car









11/21/09
one of my new/favorite models Krystinna 









12/05/09
and a great way to end the year.....inside the studio


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Dec 25 2009, 10:40 PM~16091862
> *u get down homie!!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*VERY NICE PIC'S BRO * :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 25 2009, 11:05 PM~16092006
> *VERY NICE PIC'S BRO  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Angelo


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2009, 12:01 AM~16091982
> *11/14/09
> I like this shot cause at this Church we arnt allowed to use flash photography and finally with my new camera and lense set up im able to produce quality images in this low light enviroment
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS LIKE THIS WAS UR BEST YR EVERY :biggrin: GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Dec 25 2009, 11:34 PM~16092137
> *IT LOOKS LIKE THIS WAS UR BEST YR EVERY  :biggrin: GOOD JOB  :thumbsup:
> *


Hope I can say that at the end of every year


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*TTT and BADASS CAMERA TWOTONZ!!!*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks C-Lo


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol saw this pic last time but didn't look at the wheels.Thinking of doing that with my rallyes.thanks twotons!!!!!!11/08/09
Old School Art spiting fire at the Traffic show


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> 7/03/09
> Hand held this shot with my new Camera and Lense set up
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> > 7/03/09
> > Hand held this shot with my new Camera and Lense set up
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> 7/19/09
> Sneek peak at Shop Laggers photoshoot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

BAD ASS PIC  









LOOKING GOOD BIG VIC AND VIC JR. KEEP BRING N IT


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 26 2009, 10:28 AM~16093329
> *BAD ASS PIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thanks Jeff. May all of your dreams come true for Christmas and may you have a Happy New Year, see you soon. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

:wave: hope you had a happy hollidays, see you soon brotha :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > 7/19/09
> > Sneek peak at Shop Laggers photoshoot
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Dec 26 2009, 12:56 AM~16092345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Tiny...hope you had a good Christmas with the wifey


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Dec 26 2009, 08:57 AM~16093183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Ralph


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

AS ALWAYS, BAD ASS!!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 26 2009, 12:31 PM~16094167
> *Beautiful Pic of a Beautiful Car!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Aint no Body for that comment :thumbsup: stay  from Vic.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> well thanks for letting me shot Shop Laggard...it was cool going over there to drink with you and Jr  Im sure it wont be the last times
> 
> 
> You know it Twotonz; you know how we do it, red & white or anything else to drink lol. Stay  from Vic.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Keep up the GREAT SHOTS bro.. :biggrin: :biggrin: My wife loves your camera


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES+Dec 26 2009, 01:33 PM~16094914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2009, 12:53 AM~16091935
> *
> 8/23/09
> Jahara with Anthony's 59.  One of my favorite shots of the year
> ...


beautiful


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 26 2009, 07:55 PM~16097425
> *beautiful
> *


thanks homie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2009, 10:35 PM~16097760
> *thanks homie
> *


you are too bro but I meant the chicks :cheesy: na j/k the work is beautiful and so are the ladies


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 25 2009, 11:40 PM~16091864
> *Some of my favorite shots from 2009
> 
> In order by date.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: bad ass pic TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 26 2009, 08:41 PM~16097805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Cook


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

YOU TAKE SOME BADDASS PICS BRO


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 25 2009, 11:53 PM~16091935
> *8/15/09
> Legend in the game LeRoy Gonzalez working on a frame in the new shop
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICS TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Dec 26 2009, 09:23 PM~16098242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Bago.....nice avatar pic :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

very nice photos keep up tha great job


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2009, 11:06 PM~16098727
> *thanks Homie.....let me know when that 3 is done so I can shoot it
> 
> thanks Bago.....nice avatar pic  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH 
I WANT A OUTSIDE SHOOT IN A BADDASS LA SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 26 2009, 10:09 PM~16098758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me when your ready


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2009, 11:33 PM~16098981
> *thanks homie...ive been  wanting to head out to TX for long minute now to check out the scene out there
> 
> PM me when your ready
> *


FOR SURE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 26 2009, 10:33 PM~16098986
> *FOR SURE
> *


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

qe pasa twotonz . give me a call when you get a chance big lou..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Dec 27 2009, 09:09 AM~16100592
> *qe pasa twotonz .  give me a call when you get a chance big lou..
> *


will do


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2009, 11:33 PM~16098981
> *thanks homie...ive been  wanting to head out to TX for long minute now to check out the scene out there
> 
> 
> *


man its been good... got tha WEGO tour and it going great..


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2009, 01:30 AM~16091809
> *I havent been keeping up with this topic so a big THANK YOU to Ritchie, Johnnie, SJConver59, Mario, Black6t4, OhMyGod86, Jesse, CaddyCJ, Adrian, Tiny, BigMammaJamma, King61</span>, BigRobs, Gabe, Benny, CaliLife83, Mr. ED, Big Country, FesBoogie, Trino, Danny, Big Mando, Puro, Magic, JaeBueno, Alex, Ralph, Supreme, Daryl and Joe from Goodfellas, LIFE and Traffic
> 
> Hope you guys had a Merry Christmas and I hope the new year brings you prosperity and good health
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>no problem homie, its your skill with the camera that keeps me coming back to this thread & the same to you for the new year, whenever you get ready to come to Texas holla at me


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 27 2009, 12:25 PM~16102054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im going to have to make it to TX one of these years


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2009, 02:06 PM~16102348
> *Im going to have to make it to TX one of theseDAYS
> *


FIXED..LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 01:20 PM~16102437
> *FIXED..LOL  JK :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what up, lookin good! uffin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 27 2009, 02:54 PM~16103034
> *what up, lookin good! uffin:
> *


thank you Mr Coast Oner


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 26 2009, 10:28 AM~16093329
> *BAD ASS PIC
> 
> 
> ...


that glasshouse is sick! anyone know who did the paint?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ABC's_@Dec 27 2009, 05:19 PM~16104171
> *that glasshouse is sick! anyone know who did the paint?
> *


If I remember right it was Stone Cold Customs out of Porterville, CA


----------



## ABC's (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2009, 06:42 PM~16104390
> *If I remember right it was Stone Cold Customs out of Porterville, CA
> *


i like the way you made the ground look with the tinted shadow. excellent work


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ABC's_@Dec 27 2009, 05:46 PM~16104433
> *i like the way you made the ground look with the tinted shadow.  excellent work
> *


thank you man


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

keep up the bad ass work..


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hope you had a good christmas homie !! :wave:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> 10/11/09
> First time at the Super Show as a photographer for LRM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

8/23/09
Jahara with Anthony's 59. One of my favorite shots of the year









9/04/09
My first Lingerie shoot with Nina Marie









Always good pics. of the cars .. But cant forget the ladies :biggrin:


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 25 2009, 11:46 PM~16091900
> *7/03/09
> Hand held this shot with my new Camera and Lense set up
> 
> ...


LIKE ALL THESE PIC'S BRO


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

I'M IN LOVE !!!
BRING HER WITH YOU NEXT TIME YOU COME DOWN 
SO I CAN MARRY HER ... :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2009, 12:30 AM~16091809
> *I havent been keeping up with this topic so a big THANK YOU to Ritchie, Johnnie, SJConver59, Mario, Black6t4, OhMyGod86, Jesse, CaddyCJ, Adrian, Tiny, BigMammaJamma, King61, BigRobs, Gabe, Benny, CaliLife83, Mr. ED, Big Country, FesBoogie, Trino, Danny, Big Mando, Puro, Magic, JaeBueno, Alex, Ralph, Supreme, Daryl and Joe from Goodfellas, LIFE and Traffic
> 
> Hope you guys had a Merry Christmas and I hope the new year brings you prosperity and good health
> *


  homie same to you!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Dec 27 2009, 06:04 PM~16104647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2009, 12:46 AM~16091900
> *7/03/09
> Hand held this shot with my new Camera and Lense set up
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 NICE PIC!! WHOS TRUCK??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Dec 28 2009, 10:30 PM~16117998
> *:0  :0  :0 NICE PIC!! WHOS TRUCK??
> *


Danny from Skanless.....aka "The Junk 53" on here


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

That shits glowing! thanks homie


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

JUST GOT THE NEW LRM ISSUE BRO  PIKTURES LOOK BADDASS :thumbsup:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

2010 coming any luck on the calendar coming out this year


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2009, 06:42 PM~16104390
> *If I remember right it was Stone Cold Customs out of Porterville, CA
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Dec 28 2009, 09:54 AM~16109757
> *8/23/09
> Jahara with Anthony's 59.  One of my favorite shots of the year
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> 8/23/09
> Jahara with Anthony's 59. One of my favorite shots of the year
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Dec 29 2009, 12:05 PM~16122714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah she is


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey Twotonz, you coming out to Denver this year?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 30 2009, 12:55 AM~16131068
> *Hey Twotonz, you coming out to Denver this year?
> *


Id like to....but we will see when the date gets closer


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 30 2009, 04:52 AM~16131049
> *
> 
> sorry homie...no 2010....will be busting out a  2011
> ...



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 













































happy new year ese'............ :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2009, 07:42 PM~16104390
> *If I remember right it was Stone Cold Customs out of Porterville, CA
> *


:0 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Dec 30 2009, 02:05 AM~16131298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP TWOTONZ, HOPE YOU & YOUR FAM HAVE A GOOD NEW YEARS


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

whats up twotonz


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 

beautiful year bro, you should be a happy man, cant wait to see what you get up to next year :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Tonz wishing you and Happy New Years Uso. Hope you have a safe one homie!


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

happy new years two tonz hope your having good holidays, keep up the good work man


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Have a safe & Happy New Year Twotonz


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Dec 28 2009, 08:54 AM~16109757
> *8/23/09
> Jahara with Anthony's 59.  One of my favorite shots of the year
> 
> ...


nice pics twotonz :thumbsup: :thumbsup: have a happy new years bro.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Dec 30 2009, 10:41 AM~16133561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Andrew....It was deffinetly a good year for me....cant complain. Stay up homie and ill be waiting to see your ride in the next issue of Impalas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Dec 30 2009, 05:49 PM~16137735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank homie...you to


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

WHATS UP LOCO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 31 2009, 02:11 AM~16142808
> *WHATS UP LOCO
> *


whats up Joe!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Have a happy new years !!! Dont forget to snap some pics. before you get too tipsy :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Dec 31 2009, 09:17 AM~16143958
> *Have a happy new years !!! Dont forget to snap some pics. before you get too tipsy  :biggrin:
> *


 Or the last pic. of 2009 & the 1st of 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

TWOTONZ HAVE A SAFE & HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TWOTONZ SEE YOU IN 2010


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Have a safe & Happy New Year from Vic & Vic Jr.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEARS BETO


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks for the New Years wishes Mando, Ralph, Danny, BigMammaJamma, Vic, Doug, Joe and Mr Chavez.

Hope everyone had a good and safe new year. May 2010 be a prosperis year for everyone


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Happy New Year man!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 1 2010, 12:53 PM~16153443
> *thanks for the New Years wishes Mando, Ralph, Danny, BigMammaJamma, Vic, Doug, Joe and Mr Chavez.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good and safe new year.  May 2010 be a prosperis year for everyone
> *


to a successfull new year at camera clicking....


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

LATIN STYLE C.C.
</span>[/i][/b]</span></span>


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

page 420 brotha,  hope you had a happy new year


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Jan 3 2010, 12:31 AM~16167668
> *page 420 brotha,   hope you had a happy new year
> *


oh snap....its 420....i better get a puff in before this page is gone


----------



## kromewires (Jun 25, 2009)

:420:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2010, 02:44 AM~16167956
> *oh snap....its 420....i better get a puff in before this page is gone
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

What up. Vacations over where are the pics carnal??? :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kromewires_@Jan 3 2010, 03:26 AM~16168068
> *:420:
> *


:420: what up Twotonz ...YOU KNOW I GOT TO BE THE LAST ONE IN THIS 420 PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 21 2006, 01:17 AM~6216005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 30 2007, 03:13 AM~8423986
> *last one for my homie Joe aka EastBay68
> 
> 
> ...


more flikas like these plz :biggrin:


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2007, 02:14 PM~8703695
> *Lo*Lystics big body
> 
> 
> ...


what kolor is this lac?


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 17 2008, 10:09 AM~9962710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: juggalos :biggrin:


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 9 2008, 05:39 PM~11302675
> *from a photoshoot i did with Impalas CC Sac-Town
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up Twotonz ? whats show is next on the list ?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 30 2007, 03:13 AM~8423986
> *last one for my homie Joe aka EastBay68
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP 4 TONZ.... 
A BRO SERIO YOU SHOULD BE A TEACHER OF PHOTOGRAPHY..YOU TAKE BAD ASS FLICKS... KEEP DOING YO THING FOR 2010..LATEZ


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 5 2010, 07:45 PM~16194939
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Great Vegas coverage in the new LOWRIDER homie :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 6 2010, 08:30 PM~16208416
> *Great Vegas coverage in the new LOWRIDER homie :thumbsup:
> *


Post photos! We have not seen it yet! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Jan 2 2010, 07:46 PM~16165391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that 420 is over....i have to get back to work.....anybody got visine :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'+Jan 4 2010, 12:56 PM~16180356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it will be the San Diego one on March 21st


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 5 2010, 05:45 PM~16194939
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


I know what you thinking Mando "_que *teta*sion_"


> _Originally posted by luda132+Jan 6 2010, 06:10 PM~16207279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619+Jan 6 2010, 06:52 PM~16207871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what Jae said :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

NICE PICS IN THIS THREAD HOMIE!! :h5:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> might be out your way in March
> :thumbsup: SHOOT IT... :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Tonz whats good Biggin? Been a minute hope all is well Uso. Happy New Year.... I'll holla


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

SORRY BRO I HAVE TO DO THIS :biggrin: 








   YOUR THE ONLY EAGLE FAN I KNOW :biggrin:MUCH LUV FOR YOU BRO...........


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 9 2010, 10:55 PM~16241812
> *SORRY BRO I HAVE TO DO THIS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



OUCH............ :0 :0 :0


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 9 2010, 10:55 PM~16241812
> *SORRY BRO I HAVE TO DO THIS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PURO MICHOACAN CABRONES,NI QUE COWBOYS :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sup tonz!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning TWOTONZ :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

No new pics. Tonz ?? The holidays are over ya reportate :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

whats up twotonz .For me I'm going out(in the 8) for a red and white and a new lowrider/impala mag latter homie :sprint:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

whats up homies.....sorry for not responding and posting up pics like I usually do....I got a lot of work I need to get done but I get on here and read all the comments and appreciate the positive feedback.

I cant leave without posting atleast one pic


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2010, 12:29 AM~16297948
> *whats up homies.....sorry for not responding and posting up pics like I usually do....I got a lot of work I need to get done but I get on here and read all the comments and appreciate the positive feedback.
> 
> I cant leave without posting atleast one pic
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2010, 02:29 AM~16297948
> *whats up homies.....sorry for not responding and posting up pics like I usually do....I got a lot of work I need to get done but I get on here and read all the comments and appreciate the positive feedback.
> 
> I cant leave without posting atleast one pic
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2010, 12:29 AM~16297948
> *whats up homies.....sorry for not responding and posting up pics like I usually do....I got a lot of work I need to get done but I get on here and read all the comments and appreciate the positive feedback.
> 
> I cant leave without posting atleast one pic
> ...


nice pic twotonz .


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 14 2010, 10:29 PM~16297948
> *whats up homies.....sorry for not responding and posting up pics like I usually do....I got a lot of work I need to get done but I get on here and read all the comments and appreciate the positive feedback.
> 
> I cant leave without posting atleast one pic
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2010, 01:29 AM~16297948
> *whats up homies.....sorry for not responding and posting up pics like I usually do....I got a lot of work I need to get done but I get on here and read all the comments and appreciate the positive feedback.
> 
> I cant leave without posting atleast one pic
> ...



Great lighting big dawg.


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey townz. I seen this ride from another angle. You still have that pic. Its from the side. All you see is the cab and back end.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 12:37 PM~16317025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

after the shoot yesterday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 17 2010, 05:37 PM~16318716
> *after the shoot yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


'
DAMN YOU REALLY KNOW HOW TO WORK MAGIC WIHT THE CAMERA :thumbsup: 
IF I WASNT THERE I WOULNT BELIEVE THAT THIS PIC WAS TAKEN AT NIGHT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 17 2010, 05:39 PM~16318731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one is tight! Hey bro good job and keep up the good work in LRM! :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 17 2010, 05:37 PM~16318716
> *after the shoot yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 17 2010, 05:39 PM~16318731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Shot Two Tonz :0 , It was good seeing you this weekend :nicoderm:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz+Jan 17 2010, 08:19 PM~16321350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good seeing you to homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one of Ralina and Shops Laggerd....look for both of them in up coming issues of Lowrider Magazine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one more from that shoot


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

THANKS YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE SHOOT IT WAS GREAT BROTHER    





ONCE AGAIN BIG THANK YOU


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 17 2010, 10:42 PM~16322442
> *one more from that shoot
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this shot is bad ass Twotonz.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Jan 17 2010, 09:48 PM~16322503
> *THANKS YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE SHOOT IT WAS GREAT BROTHER
> ONCE AGAIN BIG THANK YOU
> *


You guys deserve it and thanks for coming out yesterday and for the cold one


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 17 2010, 09:49 PM~16322518
> *Damn this shot is bad ass Twotonz.
> *


thanks Richie


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 17 2010, 05:37 PM~16318716
> *after the shoot yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the place on Kansas ave


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by centralvalley209_@Jan 17 2010, 10:02 PM~16322694
> *Looks like the place on Kansas ave
> *


its around that area....close to the studio


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 17 2010, 05:39 PM~16318731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 tight pic :thumbsup:


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> http://i22.photobucket.com
> 
> [img]http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/twotonz/Portfolio%202/CopyofIMG_6619s.jpg
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64+Jan 17 2010, 10:49 PM~16323183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias Beto


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

This is from my first photoshoot of the year 01/04/2010


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

local girl Cara will be trying out for the reality tv show Americas Next Top Model. This was her first photoshoot ever


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: *WADDUP TWOTONZ...BEST WISHES IN 2010 BRADAH - ONE LOVE BIG RASTA* :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 18 2010, 12:00 AM~16323734
> *:biggrin: WADDUP TWOTONZ...BEST WISHES IN 2010 BRADAH - ONE LOVE BIG RASTA :biggrin:
> *


what up Big Rasta....thank you and same to you homie


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 17 2010, 11:42 PM~16322442
> *one more from that shoot
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE BRO....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Jan 18 2010, 12:19 AM~16323811
> *THATS NICE BRO....
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one for tonight is one I took last year of Nina Marie but never posted it


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

whats up loco


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 18 2010, 01:12 AM~16324031
> *whats up loco
> *


what up Joe....we about due for some Red and Whites


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey hey T....I know you're gonna make at least one of these road trips with us.....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 18 2010, 12:59 AM~16323726
> *local girl Cara will be trying out for the reality tv show Americas Next Top Model.  This was her first photoshoot ever
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice flix to start the year off uce! :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> last one for tonight is one I took last year of Nina Marie but never posted it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> one more from that shoot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 17 2010, 08:42 PM~16322442
> *one more from that shoot
> 
> 
> ...


she is bangin!! :wow: :wow:   :boink:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> > one more from that shoot
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman_@Jan 18 2010, 03:35 PM~16328731
> *she is bangin!! :wow:  :wow:      :boink:
> *


 :wow: the car :biggrin: J/K. She is :wow:  .


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> one of Ralina and Shops Laggerd....look for both of them in up coming issues of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Bad-as shots all around big dawg!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492+Jan 18 2010, 07:10 AM~16324837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Joe....been real busy with work and assignments and finally got a lil breathing room to post up some flicks


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 18 2010, 01:21 AM~16324075
> *what up Joe....we about due for some Red and Whites
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Jan 18 2010, 02:29 PM~16328682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot magic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 18 2010, 07:01 PM~16332060
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

what up homie! i see ur staying busy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Jan 18 2010, 08:37 PM~16333795
> *what up homie! i see ur staying busy
> *


trying...i still need to make a trip to Antioch to ask Anthony a few questions....but you know what happened last time :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 18 2010, 10:06 PM~16334268
> *trying...i still need to make a trip to Antioch to ask Anthony a few questions....but you know what happened last time  :biggrin:
> *


you know me homie :biggrin: and as far as last time... it will probably happen again :biggrin: you are always welcome at my pad hit me up and we will make time brotha, the red and whites are in the fridge waiting :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Jan 18 2010, 10:34 PM~16334765
> *you know me homie :biggrin: and as far as last time... it will probably happen again :biggrin: you are always welcome at my pad hit me up and we will make time brotha, the red and whites are in the fridge waiting :biggrin:
> *


BORRACHOS :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59+Jan 18 2010, 09:34 PM~16334765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets go Trino :cheesy:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> > one of Ralina and Shops Laggerd....look for both of them in up coming issues of Lowrider Magazine
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Cook


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one of Krysteena inside Carlos "Cyco Lounge" from Aztecas cc


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 18 2010, 12:42 AM~16322442
> *one more from that shoot
> 
> 
> ...


 Badass pic :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jan 19 2010, 12:11 AM~16336142
> *Badass pic  :worship:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for the best pics.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

PICS ARE LOOKING SWEET TWOTONZ! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 19 2010, 01:03 AM~16336104
> *one of Krysteena inside Carlos "Cyco Lounge" from Aztecas cc
> 
> 
> ...


that looks tight bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

*i see u homie pics lookin awesome as usual...did u get my pm?*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Jan 19 2010, 03:17 AM~16336519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for everything Carlos


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 19 2010, 04:17 AM~16336519
> *TTT for the best pics.
> *


X2! Twotonz doing work! :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 19 2010, 01:03 AM~16336104
> *one of Krysteena inside Carlos "Cyco Lounge" from Aztecas cc
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *NICE PIC...ALL THE WAY AROUND!!!!!, ESPECIALLY THE FEMALE* :biggrin:


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

whats up twotonz .. how you been...


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

What's crackn Tonz !! How's that calendar comn ??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 17 2010, 06:11 PM~16318529
> *this one?
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir. any bigger?


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

:wave: Sup Uso!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 19 2010, 04:03 AM~16336104
> *one of Krysteena inside Carlos "Cyco Lounge" from Aztecas cc
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 QUE PASA ESE...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Jan 19 2010, 07:45 PM~16345467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool well ill post some more up in a bit then :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglou75+Jan 21 2010, 01:09 PM~16365234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a lot bigger....why?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hatchet Ryda_65+Jan 21 2010, 10:05 PM~16372041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup UCE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jan 24 2010, 11:15 AM~16394375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this girl has an unbelivable body....proud to say thats another girl I brought into the lowrider scene


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cara


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some more of Nina Marie


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice portraits my friend!  :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 25 2010, 02:58 AM~16402170
> *this girl has an unbelivable body....proud to say thats another girl I brought into the lowrider scene
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jan 25 2010, 07:05 AM~16402887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you can vouch for that


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 25 2010, 05:58 AM~16402170
> *this girl has an unbelivable body....proud to say thats another girl I brought into the lowrider scene
> 
> 
> ...



isnt this the girl you had the lrm shoot with the 61....


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 25 2010, 01:58 AM~16402170
> *this girl has an unbelivable body....proud to say thats another girl I brought into the lowrider scene
> 
> 
> ...


this girl is very beautiful :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pics twotonz :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=16224684


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 17 2010, 10:41 PM~16322435
> *one of Ralina and Shops Laggerd....look for both of them in up coming issues of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 17 2010, 10:42 PM~16322442
> *one more from that shoot
> 
> 
> ...


Another :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 25 2010, 02:01 AM~16402178
> *some more of Nina Marie
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

What Up Tonz! Looking good homie looks like you been hard at work may be time too chill and suck'm up soon! :biggrin: Be good Uso...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 25 2010, 01:58 AM~16402170
> *this girl has an unbelivable body....proud to say thats another girl I brought into the lowrider scene
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Q-VO TWOTONZ, NICE PICS


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

nice work TWOTONZ...... :biggrin: but you know that


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

Damn good pictures :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks a lot fellas. Sorry for not getting on here as much but ive been busy like a mofoker (witch is a very good thing). Here are some flix I took today.....let me know what you guys think


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jan 25 2010, 12:54 PM~16405828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jan 28 2010, 09:41 AM~16439846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant Stop! Wont Stop....well maybe real quick for a cold one :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Jan 30 2010, 03:19 PM~16462196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I look at my photos with the same mentality a lot of the car owners look at their rides "it looks good but I see areas were I can improve" so feedback is always appreciated


> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Jan 30 2010, 05:25 PM~16462981
> *Damn good pictures  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

bringing these up to the new page


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 06:38 PM~16463483
> *bringing these up to the new page
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## cp63 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 06:38 PM~16463483
> *bringing these up to the new page
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Jan 30 2010, 07:54 PM~16463947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 06:31 PM~16463418
> *ill be there
> *


 cool  cause im ready for my shoot! :biggrin: lol


----------



## SUP64 (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 11:59 PM~16464476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can u send her to me :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 11:59 PM~16464476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOTTT!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916+Jan 30 2010, 09:04 PM~16464531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

Compa here is some feed back on ur pictures more of the cochinas less tops it would be better for All of the vatos that likes ur work. In my part te avientas con las fotos en special las quiseneras and weddings good job two tons eres chingo and keep the good work.


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

Less ropa compa.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gordo56_@Jan 30 2010, 10:15 PM~16465142
> *Compa here is some feed back on ur pictures more of the cochinas less tops it would be better for All of the vatos that likes ur work. In my part te avientas con las fotos en special las quiseneras and weddings good job two tons eres chingo and keep the good work.
> *


gracias gordo.....ive been shooting XVneras and weddings a lot longer than cars


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gordo56_@Jan 30 2010, 10:16 PM~16465155
> *Less ropa compa.
> *


ill work on that


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

Can u pm me some pics. Of some cochinas if u have a chance.


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 07:22 PM~16463354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ooooh weeeee!


----------



## GoodTimesFL (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 31 2010, 12:53 AM~16464944
> *
> 
> 
> ...



so whats her number hook me up :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Ese Chapo (Jan 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 08:38 PM~16463483
> *bringing these up to the new page
> 
> 
> ...


Hey twotonz whats happenin'? Nice work.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 11:18 PM~16465173
> *ill work on that
> *


see you soon homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SUP LOCO


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: for some cool pix!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Jan 31 2010, 11:40 AM~16468521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up homie. The feature should be in the next issue :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy+Jan 31 2010, 01:43 PM~16469323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from todays All Club Picnic at Miller Park in Sacramento


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

incredible resolution and clarity!! :0 


very nice!,, bow down to the jefe de jefes!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Feb 1 2010, 12:07 AM~16474792
> *incredible resolution and clarity!! :0
> very nice!,, bow down to the jefe de jefes!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


gracias chingon.....if you ever need phototgraphy advice hit me up at the shows


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

WOW! speechless... :wow: pics are :worship:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2010, 01:09 AM~16474808
> *gracias chingon.....if you ever need phototgraphy advice hit me up at the shows
> *



orale, I'll carry all you shit around at shows just for some tips :biggrin: 








no ****


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0 PINCHE TWOTONZ YOU'R WORK SPEAKS FOR ITSELF WE COULD ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU TO POST UP FIRME PICS HOMES


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916+Feb 1 2010, 12:11 AM~16474813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man.....I would of had more but I went to Valero to go buy me a Rockstar and when I came back they had it blocked off :angry:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

it was good seeing you homie.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 1 2010, 12:36 AM~16474914
> *it was good seeing you homie.
> *


same here Tito


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2010, 01:00 AM~16474756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love this pic


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

TTT For The Homie


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

whatup homie


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice work my friend! The colors are poppin! :biggrin:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn great work............Thanks for coming out to Sac and shooting some nice photos


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2010, 02:02 AM~16474766
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like the pictures... what settings are you using?


----------



## SUP64 (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 31 2010, 12:53 AM~16464944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bring her and me will


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

April issue is hitting newsstands and it has some great work in there by you my friend!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hatchet Ryda_65_@Jan 22 2010, 01:05 AM~16372041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 anymore of this one?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

been scanning craigslist. what's a decent starter DSLR for a newbie? TWO TONES your pics are amazing. :wow:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 1 2010, 05:39 PM~16480351
> *April issue is hitting newsstands and it has some great work in there by you my friend!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:wave: What up tonz


----------



## randingo8 (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 02:08 PM~15745517
> *from one of 2 photoshoot i did yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Tonz, What's Up Bro! Your Pics are the best.
See Ya!
Randy


----------



## randingo8 (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 02:09 PM~15745524
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love this one too!!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 18 2010, 12:57 AM~16323719
> *This is from my first photoshoot of the year 01/04/2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Good way to start the year . :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

..Sup Uce!! . . guess where I just came back from again!? :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 03:08 PM~15745517
> *from one of 2 photoshoot i did yesterday
> 
> *













te aventastes con esta foto :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Feb 3 2010, 03:33 PM~16501491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

THANKS TWOTONZ U DID A GREAT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 4 2010, 08:50 PM~16516241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 25 2010, 03:54 AM~16402158
> *a lot bigger....why?
> *


screen saver. as of now its just sits down the middle.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

Mr.Twotons, I just picked up the the new LRM. Nice article. Thank you very much and I hope this new LRM venture moves you up the career ladder quickly..... Marcos


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Had to postpone several photoshoots I had this weekend due to the rain :angry:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64+Feb 1 2010, 03:11 AM~16475217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any idea when the Sonics meets are going to start happening again?


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Sup Uso :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Feb 1 2010, 07:08 AM~16475752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only shoot in Manual


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUP64+Feb 1 2010, 01:54 PM~16478722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say go with the Canon 50D if you got the budget for it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red63rag+Feb 1 2010, 06:07 PM~16481466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by randingo8+Feb 2 2010, 08:15 AM~16487558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+Feb 3 2010, 09:27 AM~16499134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_muchas gracias amigo....nos vemos el sabado amigo_


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Feb 3 2010, 02:35 PM~16501502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up my TX homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Feb 3 2010, 10:19 PM~16507454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Doug and congrats to New Style for 35years and counting


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Feb 4 2010, 09:07 PM~16517432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIGHTONE+Feb 6 2010, 12:47 AM~16529733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going thru the Vegas pics the other day MaleModel#8 :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 6 2010, 02:57 PM~16532976
> *Had to postpone several photoshoots I had this weekend due to the rain  :angry:
> *


Yep, me too.. :angry: I really like the rain but only during the week! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 6 2010, 02:43 PM~16533241
> *Yep, me too..  :angry: I really like the rain but only during the week!  :biggrin:
> *


I was actually pushing to shoot in the rain (produce a differnt type of image)....one of the car owners was down and the models was down but the rain was just to harsh to do it....maybe one day when the rain is lighter


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 6 2010, 03:48 PM~16533267
> *I was actually pushing to shoot in the rain (produce a differnt type of image)....one of the car owners was down and the models was down but the rain was just to harsh to do it....maybe one day when the rain is lighter
> *


hmm, not a bad idea. I'm sure you'll pull it off! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Saw the new LRM issue ton....Great to see your images looking fly big dawg.

What's up Jae :wave:


----------



## L0W C (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2010, 09:04 PM~16474775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how do you get your pics lookn so fresh :worship: is it all in the type of camera?? dont mean it to sound like a dumb question..pics are dope homie


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Q-vo twoton stopin by sayin como estas :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 6 2010, 03:06 PM~16533025
> *thanks homie....clean 63
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

I was going thru the Vegas pics the other day MaleModel#8 biggrin.gif

I gotta see some of those lol That part of the night was still a little clear...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sup Tonz, 

good work in the new LRM. i didnt know you could actually take pics AND write a story! :cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2010, 12:55 AM~16474742
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sick shots bro..


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Bro!!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

*SUP TWOTONZ!!*


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up br, the pics are lookin good in the magazine!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Feb 6 2010, 08:54 PM~16535485
> *Saw the new LRM issue ton....Great to see your images looking fly big dawg.
> 
> X2!
> ...


Ed! :wave:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking Good
nice pic's of some of the homies cars at miller's park
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TWOTONZ DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE PHOTO SESSIONS LINED UP FOR 2010 WITH THIS CHICK :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Feb 3 2010, 04:33 PM~16501491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT CLICK SAVE :wow:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Whats up TWOTONZ, pics looking good as usual. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2010, 12:04 AM~16474775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sum clean pics...homie


----------



## skanless van (Jul 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:biggrin: 

Keep us updated on the calendar ?? p.s. Dont forget that poster :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Feb 6 2010, 07:54 PM~16535485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_que pasa Alex_


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64+Feb 6 2010, 09:38 PM~16536496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be posting some up soon :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Feb 7 2010, 06:08 PM~16542427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Feb 8 2010, 10:26 AM~16549081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank JR


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62+Feb 9 2010, 02:46 AM~16557691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Feb 9 2010, 09:39 AM~16559877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank man


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

Keep doing yo thang Tonz..... Hopefully one day when I finish my ride you can take sum flicks of it...To The Top 4 TwoTonz


----------



## CESAR(CAPRICE)72 (Sep 27, 2009)

your doing a great job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: the pics in the LRM mag were off the hook :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:rant:

ttt
:biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Glad 2 finaly meet u in person. Thanks 4 everything. 
Hope u had a good trip. The police officer just wanted 2
c sum booty que no. That's how it's supposed 2 b causing traffic
jams :biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> snuck in a shoot for my calendar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

Keep them Pic's comeing USO TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic7impala (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skanless van+Feb 9 2010, 09:26 PM~16568227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII+Feb 10 2010, 12:48 PM~16573144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man.....im just happy to be able to display what NorCal has


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Feb 11 2010, 07:31 AM~16581412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Feb 12 2010, 10:06 AM~16593366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rick thank you and the rest of Delegations for the hospitality man....i really appreciated it....sorry that I didnt get a chance to stop by on my way home to try some of your chicken on a disco, but I didnt get home until 1am.

The funny part with the cop was when he asked me to take a picture of the model with his camera phone....lol....girl had booty thou :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52+Feb 14 2010, 10:31 PM~16615285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now thats how you bump a topic back to the top :wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Dont think ill be posting pictures from Ricks shoot until the feature is out in the mag but here are some pictures I did this weekend

Shoot with OG in the game Sal Sierra II inside Trokita Loca


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Shoot with great muralist Alberto Herrera for a European Publication


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

This was from yesterdays shoot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 04:47 PM~16620915
> *Dont think ill be posting pictures from Ricks shoot until the feature is out in the mag but here are some pictures I did this weekend
> 
> Shoot with OG in the game Sal Sierra II inside Trokita Loca
> ...


before I forget....thanks to Sal and his family and the Central Valley Chapter of Rollerz Only for the good bbq and cold beer :biggrin:


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

*Waz up TwoTonz :biggrin: Born2rydE c.c. is trying to throw a CarWash this SATURDAY Feb. 20 to raise some money to help out the FAMILIA of our V.P.Mario His Mother-in-Law passed away Jan. 26,2010 Her name was MARIA PERAL 
Please come by and support the FAMILIA.... CarWash at PEP BOYS on McHenry av starts at 8:00am till later.... hope to see you there....
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: *


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 09:00 PM~6144614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 06:48 PM~16620925
> *Shoot with great muralist Alberto Herrera for a European Publication
> 
> 
> ...



te aventastes como siempre :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 05:42 PM~16620873
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Rick thank you and the rest of Delegations for the hospitality man....i really appreciated it....sorry that I didnt get a chance to stop by on my way home to try some of your chicken on a disco, but I didnt get home until 1am.
> ...


dont trip next time  

yeah that cop wanted a close up :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

OroLac+Feb 15 2010 said:


> <!--QuoteBegin-ricks-94 caddy[/i]@Feb 15 2010, 05:27 PM~16621365
> *dont trip next time
> 
> yeah that cop wanted a close up  :biggrin:
> *


_se echo un buen taco de ojo_ :biggrin:


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 05:50 PM~16620937
> *This was from yesterdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...


more pix simon


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > snuck in a shoot for my calendar
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic7impala_@Feb 15 2010, 04:28 PM~16620304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 05:50 PM~16620937
> *This was from yesterdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 05:48 PM~16620925
> *Shoot with great muralist Alberto Herrera for a European Publication
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats a KOOL PIC!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

im telling you homie, you post the best pics of all time!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 06:50 PM~16620937
> *This was from yesterdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood+Feb 15 2010, 05:54 PM~16621658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Ralph


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Feb 16 2010, 01:33 AM~16626475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 06:47 PM~16620915
> *Dont think ill be posting pictures from Ricks shoot until the feature is out in the mag but here are some pictures I did this weekend
> 
> Shoot with OG in the game Sal Sierra II inside Trokita Loca
> ...



What a great shot tonz.Nice and clean !


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 04:50 PM~16620937
> *This was from yesterdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...


*
DAM HOMIE THAT SHIT CAME OUT FUCKING GREAT UR THE BEST DOGG DNT SHE LOOK GREAT IN MY CAR THANKS BRO FOR UR TIME I OWE YOU U NAME IT.. LATIN STYLE CC................................  
*


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 05:48 PM~16620925
> *Shoot with great muralist Alberto Herrera for a European Publication
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Twotonz is worldwide! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 10 2010, 12:55 PM~16573206
> *thanks Mario....congrats on the feature......you coming back up to Fresno?  We need to walk around the show again  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie, yeah I'm planning on going up there again had a blast last year  :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

whats up twotonz you have any pix of my rag......


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

remember this one... u member... member!!! lol


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Feb 16 2010, 04:57 PM~16632269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Feb 17 2010, 07:28 AM~16638803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i member


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 18 2010, 01:05 AM~16648843
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



Tonz Dont forget to autograph that poster :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:420:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 05:47 PM~16620915
> *Dont think ill be posting pictures from Ricks shoot until the feature is out in the mag but here are some pictures I did this weekend
> 
> Shoot with OG in the game Sal Sierra II inside Trokita Loca
> ...


 love pics like this


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 18 2010, 02:02 AM~16648834
> *thanks man....still learning how to use lighting
> 
> no problem Gabe
> ...



Chillen homie, how have you been? You are still bustin out some bad azz flickas my friend. Always looking forward to seeing what you come out with next! Have a good weekend primo!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

WHAT UP 2TONZ


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from earlyer today


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 02:55 AM~16676108
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OUTSTANDING TONZ....I SPOTED YOUR TAGGING ON THE BACKGROUND "TWO TONZ" LOL LOVING THIS IMAGE BRO.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few more from yesterday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 12:20 PM~16678318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!! I LOVE ME SOME JAHARA!!! :biggrin: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 12:19 PM~16678314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

You killed ALL those shots! Bad ass work bro!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Feb 18 2010, 06:29 AM~16649944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez+Feb 18 2010, 07:52 PM~16656228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Magic....dont know how that tagging got back there :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Feb 21 2010, 12:10 PM~16678694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man....im perty happy with the results


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 12:20 PM~16678318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: is that the TM hideout?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Feb 21 2010, 01:04 PM~16679059
> *:biggrin:  is that the TM hideout?
> *


it is now :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> a few more from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 12:54 AM~16676101
> *from earlyer today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dam! thats tight... i want your job.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Feb 21 2010, 01:41 PM~16679278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its an ok job


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

DJ Englewood, Twotonz

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Feb 21 2010, 03:11 PM~16679865
> *DJ Englewood, Twotonz
> 
> :wave:
> *


what up Englewood


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 01:54 AM~16676101
> *from earlyer today
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: i like this pic :biggrin: .....when u heading up to az ...u know the lowrider show is here in 3 weeks :nicoderm:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 21 2010, 03:20 PM~16679939
> *:cheesy:  i like this pic  :biggrin: .....when u heading up to az ...u know the lowrider show is here in 3 weeks  :nicoderm:
> *


it hard for me to get days off in Feb-May


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WHAT UP??HOMEBOY...NICE PICS..... uffin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> > a few more from yesterday
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 01:47 PM~16679316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE PIC TWOTONZ, IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU HOMIE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKN209+Feb 21 2010, 04:50 PM~16680634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here Jose


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

QU-VO ESE..... HOWS EVERYTHING TONZ...........


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

SUP TWOTONS. :wave:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Nice pics....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 02:47 PM~16679316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Feb 22 2010, 09:13 AM~16687846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. :wave: Sup Uce!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Feb 22 2010, 10:45 PM~16696688
> *.. :wave: Sup Uce!
> *


whats going on my USO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

bumping it to the new page


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 23 2010, 12:46 AM~16696701
> *bumping it to the new page
> 
> 
> ...


OOO WWEEEE BAADD BITCH!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

If you got deleted from my MySpace its cause you were in my top friends and I did it by accident.....so request me back....thanks


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 22 2010, 11:46 PM~16696701
> *bumping it to the new page
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

:biggrin: sup brotha, very,very nice pics as usual!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 23 2010, 12:46 AM~16696694
> *whats going on my USO
> *


.. Working hard on this new ride Uce, ain't seen you in a bit. I see on ur sig.. you're working on the calendar again!!!


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 22 2010, 10:46 PM~16696701
> *bumping it to the new page
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD ASS PIC TWOTONZ!!!!!!!! LIKE YOUR NEW PHOTO STAMP.....*
 :biggrin:  :h5: :h5:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 11:19 AM~16678310
> *a few more from yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: YOU'RE LIKE A FUCKEN SNIPER WITH A CAMERA :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Feb 23 2010, 05:09 AM~16697895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im just shooting everything in sight with my Canon


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 24 2010, 03:32 PM~16712880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

YOU DEFINATELY GOT SOME TALENT,BUT YOU ALREADY KNEW THAT.NICE LOOKING PICS KEEP'EM COMING :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie+Feb 24 2010, 01:37 PM~16712928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you got a clean ride....but im sure you knew that


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

another one from Jaharas shoot on Saturday


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from last weekend....Anna G with Gabes Pontiac


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Feb 24 2010, 04:32 PM~16712880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 25 2010, 12:38 AM~16719471
> *another one from Jaharas shoot on Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


mames guey! !! Presentamela


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Feb 25 2010, 12:15 AM~16719685
> *mames guey! !!  Presentamela
> *


_tu quile para aca y te presento a todas de mis modelos_


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

nice pics you are lucky to shoot beautiful women


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 24 2010, 03:32 PM~16712880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this pic


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

watUP homie :420: :420:


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

Lovin the updates bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

*BAD ASS FLICKS BRO!!!!*


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)

Q-VOLE TWOTONZ  FOTOS LOOKIN' REAL GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 25 2010, 01:01 AM~16719623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> nice pics you are lucky to shoot beautiful women
> [/b]


thanks man


> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Feb 25 2010, 04:39 AM~16720200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman+Feb 25 2010, 12:15 PM~16723152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 25 2010, 01:53 AM~16719838
> *tu quile para aca y te presento a todas de mis modelos
> *


 :0 Cuando vaya para cali voy a tener que ir al north a visitarte !! :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 25 2010, 10:05 PM~16729755
> *thanks homie...hows everything in Alaska?
> 
> Thanks homie....clean truck....havent seen it in person but SanJo busted out a few clean ass trokitas
> ...


THANKS BRO BUT ITS NOTHING LIKE MY SISTERS 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Feb 25 2010, 10:38 PM~16730107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah....she aint playing


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

:wave: HEY THERE BROHER HOPE ALL IS WELL KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK :thumbsup: 

SEE YOU SOON ONLY 3 MORE MONTHS AWAY TILL THERES BELLS RINGING COMING UP TO FAST :biggrin: 

TALK TO YOU SOON


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

wassup TWOTONZ!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI+Mar 1 2010, 02:32 PM~16762637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup BM


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

haha just showin twotonz my twotone :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Q-VO TONZ YOU COMING TO TAMPA FOR THE SHOW.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chongo1+Mar 1 2010, 05:56 PM~16764645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TOO BAD HOMIE


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

haha damnit i tried, thanx fo the getto pass


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT homie nice pics............


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 24 2010, 01:32 PM~16712880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKING REAL GOOD TWOTONZ!!!!!!!!*
:h5: :h5:


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

> thanks homie...hows everything in Alaska?
> 
> u know just waiting on winter to end. then take the caddy out. probably april/may when its straight summer time. never done everything i wanted yet but your work stays inspirational.


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

QUOTE(NOKNORCALI @ Mar 1 2010, 02:32 PM) 
HEY THERE BROHER HOPE ALL IS WELL KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK 

SEE YOU SOON ONLY 3 MORE MONTHS AWAY TILL THERES BELLS RINGING COMING UP TO FAST 

TALK TO YOU SOON 


You aint getting cold feet are you Danny? 



hno: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Whats crackin Uso? When you coming to the Bay to get down with the Brown? :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

Q-VO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

:wave: Hi friend! :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 24 2010, 02:32 PM~16712880
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

wats up Bro


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*TTMFT FOR TWOTONZ!!!!!!! LET ME KNOW IF U WANT TO MAKE THAT HAPPEN.*   :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Q VO 2 TONZ


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

SHOUTZ OUT TO TWOTONZ..... :wave: ...KEEP UP THE BADAZZ WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> DAMMMMMMM IT :0 :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Mar 1 2010, 05:59 PM~16764692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce+Mar 1 2010, 08:28 PM~16766750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we spoiled over here....we complaining about a weeks worth of rain in Cali


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI+Mar 2 2010, 10:58 AM~16772236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Jose....dont think I ever said thanks for that cold Corona homie.....Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Mar 3 2010, 07:35 AM~16782560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup girl


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy+Mar 3 2010, 01:13 PM~16785581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Puro....how's business man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Mar 4 2010, 10:41 AM~16795568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I should have pictures from DUB up by Tuesday afternoon.....if its anything like last year ill be posting a bunch of flicks


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

q-vo pinche guey......hows everything hey i need more shirts


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 5 2010, 02:50 AM~16803226
> *I should have pictures from DUB up by Tuesday afternoon.....if its anything like last year ill be posting a bunch of flicks
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 5 2010, 02:38 AM~16803195
> *thank man....maybe we can due something with the deuce soon
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

NICE. :biggrin: 
SEE YOU SOON AT DUB I LEAVE SAT AFTERNOON


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Koo hit me up few days before you swing out here uso you know I got room for you here if you need holla....


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 863cutty, Mr.Cadillac87 :wave: :wave: wuzup foo!!


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 863cutty_@Mar 7 2010, 08:10 PM~16823137
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 863cutty, Mr.Cadillac87 :wave:  :wave: wuzup foo!!
> *


 :wave: que honda vato!!!


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Mar 7 2010, 03:15 PM~16823179
> *:wave: que honda vato!!!
> *


honda??? its onda foo :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> bumping it to the new page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHATS UP LOCO


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 5 2010, 02:50 AM~16803226
> *I should have pictures from DUB up by Tuesday afternoon.....if its anything like last year ill be posting a bunch of flicks
> *


 :yes:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*SUP TWOTONZ!!!!!!! HOPE YOU HAD FUN AT THE DUB SHOW*
 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 108 RIDER (Aug 7, 2009)

LOVE THE NEW LOGO HOMIE!


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

wut up twotonz :0 :0


----------



## 108 RIDER (Aug 7, 2009)

> > snuck in a shoot for my calendar
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

You gonna make it to the Salinas show this Sunday?


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 22 2010, 11:46 PM~16696701
> *bumping it to the new page
> 
> 
> ...


REAL CALIFORNIA ORANGES :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Mar 10 2010, 12:00 AM~16846954
> *REAL CALIFORNIA ORANGES :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

WHATS UP TWO TONZ? LONG TIME NO SEE! :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 108 RIDER_@Mar 9 2010, 11:04 PM~16846455
> *Hey TT you got any more shots of this Beauty & Where is it from? I want a calendar
> *


awesome looking truck bed. :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

GOOD MORNING BRO


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> > bumping it to the new page
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

wuz up homie :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

:wave: what up brotha :wave:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up Twotonz. I can't wait for your calendar...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 11 2010, 01:30 AM~16856534
> *What up Twotonz. I can't wait for your calendar...
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Mar 10 2010, 10:30 PM~16856534
> *What up Twotonz. I can't wait for your calendar...
> *


 HOW MUCH LONGER ON THE CALENDER TWOTONZ..... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 5 2010, 02:50 AM~16803226
> *I should have pictures from DUB up by Tuesday afternoon.....if its anything like last year ill be posting a bunch of flicks
> *




:420: :420:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

WAD UP TWO TONZ TRYED TO FIND YOU AT DUB, WAS ONLY THERE FOR A FEW HOURS, DAM RAIN, BUT TIGHT SHOW FOR THE WEATHER, HELLA NICE CARS, SEEN TORO SNAPPIN AWAY IM SURE YOU WERE TAKING HELLA PICS TOO.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 108 RIDER (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 10 2010, 03:09 AM~16847713
> *awesome looking truck bed. :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah it is! I wanted to do same but different color before I seen this pic. Should I still? I'll be in Low Rod/Rat Rod Category :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Mar 5 2010, 07:45 AM~16804299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Mar 6 2010, 11:04 PM~16817840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richie562+Mar 9 2010, 01:02 AM~16836097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I got a few more...its from SoCal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calilife83+Mar 9 2010, 10:52 PM~16846897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chongo1+Mar 10 2010, 08:04 AM~16848815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats going on Anthony :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+Mar 10 2010, 09:30 PM~16856534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah Toro told me you were showing up.....thought you were going to bring the Acura


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Mar 12 2010, 08:25 PM~16876308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here are the Dub Show Pictures


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

cute asian girl


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mr. Jae Bueno


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Nokturnal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

Bad ass pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean 61


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the chick on the left is very cute


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

was trying to get some pics of this chick....but photographer she was with was hating


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this chick is bad


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

see what I mean


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Smiley big pimpin


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2010, 04:40 PM~16882158
> *this chick is bad
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I like how this shot came out









Famous Crow


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

and these are the last of the pictures


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion+Mar 13 2010, 04:21 PM~16882042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2010, 06:49 PM~16882219
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great light on all these shots big dawg.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2010, 05:23 PM~16882049
> *cute asian girl
> 
> 
> ...




:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2010, 05:24 PM~16882053
> *Mr. Jae Bueno
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Pics look good :nicoderm:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice pics uce


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 13 2010, 07:30 PM~16882102
> *Bad ass pics!!  :thumbsup:
> *


yep


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2010, 07:32 PM~16882116
> *the chick on the left is very cute
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

thats a really nice bentley.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2010, 05:49 PM~16882226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
:h5: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

NICE PICS


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

looking good uso... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2010, 05:40 PM~16882158
> *this chick is bad
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :boink: :boink: nice pics homie.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> I like how this shot came out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2010, 08:33 PM~16882125
> *
> 
> was trying to get some pics of this chick....but photographer she was with was hating
> ...


Id be hoggin her all to myself too :happysad:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wow: Damn homie... Dub show pics were badass :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

badass pics.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Mar 13 2010, 05:43 PM~16882559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Mar 13 2010, 08:49 PM~16883983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there were some ballin ass mofokers up in there


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Mar 14 2010, 05:37 AM~16885547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_gracias Payaso_


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 14 2010, 06:30 AM~16885688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Tiny


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Wassuppper man! Nice shots from DUB


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ill be posting up pics from the Socios Show in a few.....so be looking for that


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 14 2010, 12:36 PM~16887589
> *Wassuppper man! Nice shots from DUB
> *


thanks Kutty


3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Twotonz, egutierrez90640

whats up ED


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 14 2010, 12:37 PM~16887594
> *Ill be posting up pics from the Socios Show in a few.....so be looking for that
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 14 2010, 12:52 PM~16887677
> *:nicoderm:
> *


I just picked out 182 photos from the Socios show that Im going to be posting up in a few.....thats a shit load of photos to resize and upload


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 14 2010, 03:10 PM~16888129
> *I just picked out 182 photos from the Socios show that Im going to be posting up in a few.....thats a shit load of photos to resize and upload
> *












hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0 :wow: :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> NICE PIC :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Beautiful Pic, 2 Tons.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Mar 14 2010, 03:32 PM~16888553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you TopDogg


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

SOME REALLY NICE PICS YOU BEEN POSTING UP IN THE LAST 2 DAYS! :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

real nice pics :worship:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 14 2010, 04:37 PM~16888578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice pics as always Twotonz.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Big props on the socios show.I see my twin galaxie here (Beautiful):biggrin: Got to love the bay !

Whats up socios :wave: 

Great pictures tonz.Lots of nice low lows.I know you had a good time shooting this even :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

GREAT PICS............. TTT


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

/2010-03-07%20Dub%20Anaheim/2010DubAnaheim41.jpg[/img]

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/twotonz/Car%20Shows


quiovole como siempre bien chingonas


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2010, 06:33 PM~16882125
> */2010-03-07%20Dub%20Anaheim/2010DubAnaheim41.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

[/quote]


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2010, 06:34 PM~16882128
> *
> 
> 
> ...




no tienes mas fotos del hummer?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65+Mar 14 2010, 04:04 PM~16888741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you USO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Mar 14 2010, 05:42 PM~16889518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_so las unicas que tome_


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Mar 14 2010, 08:29 PM~16891518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie....hows the 67 coming a long


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 14 2010, 10:44 PM~16891656
> *sup homie....hows the 67 coming a long
> *


should be ready for you by the end of the month bro.... :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

1.Its good to see you're back in action  

2. I know you're drinking a Mickeys :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Mar 14 2010, 08:48 PM~16891707
> *should be ready for you by the end of the month bro.... :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


 :x: :x:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 14 2010, 09:41 PM~16892280
> *1.Its good to see you're back in action
> 
> 2. I know you're drinking a Mickeys  :biggrin:
> *


Ive been in action non-stop......I just didnt want to expose the matterial thats going to Lowrider Magazine until the issues out....Ive actually been drinking Jager and Rockstar lately.....dont know when or why I made that move but I did :happysad:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 14 2010, 11:10 PM~16892595
> *Ive been in action non-stop......I just didnt want to expose the matterial thats going to Lowrider Magazine until the issues out....Ive actually been drinking Jager and Rockstar lately.....dont know when or why I made that move but I did :happysad:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 14 2010, 04:27 PM~16888519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :boink:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here is a Sneak Peak at the shoot with Rick's Caddy from Delegations.....this was a test shot with another new girl that im bringing into the Lowrider Scene


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> was trying to get some pics of this chick....but photographer she was with was hating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2010, 05:47 PM~16882209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Es todo Tonz !! :boink: :boink:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 14 2010, 04:29 PM~16888524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

SOME NICE ASS PIC'S BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2010, 03:38 AM~16893415
> *here is a Sneak Peak at the shoot with Rick's Caddy from Delegations.....this was a test shot with another new girl that im bringing into the Lowrider Scene
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :wow: 

ANY MORE OF HER


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2010, 02:38 AM~16893415
> *here is a Sneak Peak at the shoot with Rick's Caddy from Delegations.....this was a test shot with another new girl that im bringing into the Lowrider Scene
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

looking good bro keep it up


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

looking good!


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

:0 :0 WOW! I love your pics!!


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 14 2010, 04:27 PM~16888519
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

in the short future youll be saying Real California Melons
[/quote]
:0 :0 




Damn bro lookin good you been putin some work :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*VERY N!CE AS ALWAYS.......*



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## El Chicano (Mar 20, 2009)

> > was trying to get some pics of this chick....but photographer she was with was hating
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Mar 15 2010, 05:22 AM~16893818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Mar 15 2010, 10:14 AM~16895983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce+Mar 15 2010, 01:27 PM~16897474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I managed to sneak one in


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Mar 15 2010, 02:37 PM~16898034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

got a new lens for my cannon,can i be your apprentace  :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

love this pic :biggrin:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Mar 15 2010, 08:14 PM~16900883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS A BADD ASS RIDE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59+Mar 15 2010, 07:14 PM~16900883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

QUOTE(NOKNORCALI @ Mar 5 2010, 01:36 PM) 
NICE. 
SEE YOU SOON AT DUB I LEAVE SAT AFTERNOON 


I saw the Nokturnal line up.....and girls but did see you

SUP TONZ LOVING THE PICS BRO.

I MADE IT OUT THERE BUT TOOK THE DAILY FOR THE TRIP DOWN. SHOW WAS SO PACKED DINT EVEN GET A CHANCE TO SEE YOU.

HOPE ALL IS WELL BRO KEEP IT UP :thumbsup: SEE YOU SOON


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

Lookin good Tonz


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 14 2010, 04:35 PM~16888566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic Tonz !


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2010, 05:28 PM~16882088
> *Nokturnal
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2010, 02:38 AM~16893415
> *here is a Sneak Peak at the shoot with Rick's Caddy from Delegations.....this was a test shot with another new girl that im bringing into the Lowrider Scene
> 
> 
> ...


please bring to our show in July. :wow: 

hope to see you (and her) there! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

btw - nice pics from the socios show! i put them on our topic. thanks, dude. :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

how the heck have you been homie? its been a minute since ive seen u


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2010, 05:38 AM~16893415
> *here is a Sneak Peak at the shoot with Rick's Caddy from Delegations.....this was a test shot with another new girl that im bringing into the Lowrider Scene
> 
> 
> ...


*
YOUR SIGNATURE SAYS: "If youre going to take pictures of a big body make sure its a caddy".......* :biggrin: 


WAY TO SHOOT.....


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 14 2010, 03:40 PM~16888592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2010, 03:38 AM~16893415
> *here is a Sneak Peak at the shoot with Rick's Caddy from Delegations.....this was a test shot with another new girl that im bringing into the Lowrider Scene
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> > was trying to get some pics of this chick....but photographer she was with was hating
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2010, 02:38 AM~16893415
> *here is a Sneak Peak at the shoot with Rick's Caddy from Delegations.....this was a test shot with another new girl that im bringing into the Lowrider Scene
> 
> 
> ...


  nice 2 tons


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2010, 01:38 AM~16893415
> *here is a Sneak Peak at the shoot with Rick's Caddy from Delegations.....this was a test shot with another new girl that im bringing into the Lowrider Scene
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: NICE !!!!!!!! DONT EVEN NEED TO SEE HER FACE AND IM IN LOVE!! :naughty:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Dam Beto the pics you took at our last years show came out nice . Real nice :cheesy: . Do you mind if I post some of these under our shows and events I would put on there that you took the pics?


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice flickz Tonz. Lots of clean rides & good lookin ruccas :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

T T T FOR THE BAD ASS FLICKAS.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+Mar 15 2010, 11:40 PM~16903627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI+Mar 16 2010, 09:16 AM~16906020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Mar 16 2010, 01:31 PM~16908054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by ICEE*63+Mar 16 2010, 02:30 PM~16908643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Mar 16 2010, 05:15 PM~16910262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2010, 01:38 AM~16893415
> *here is a Sneak Peak at the shoot with Rick's Caddy from Delegations.....this was a test shot with another new girl that im bringing into the Lowrider Scene
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Q-VO TWOTONZ, COMO ESTAS. NICE LIKE ALWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2010, 01:38 AM~16893415
> *here is a Sneak Peak at the shoot with Rick's Caddy from Delegations.....this was a test shot with another new girl that im bringing into the Lowrider Scene
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMNNNNNN,,,,, REAL NICE TWOTONZ. SHE ACED THE TEST WITH FLYING COLORS.......*  :0 :h5: :h5:


----------



## 209-BLACK6T4 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 14 2010, 04:43 PM~16888613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2010, 02:38 AM~16893415
> *here is a Sneak Peak at the shoot with Rick's Caddy from Delegations.....this was a test shot with another new girl that im bringing into the Lowrider Scene
> 
> 
> ...


real nice like always homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Mar 17 2010, 06:53 PM~16921643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Rick....I still got to give you a call....got a few questions for you


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 14 2010, 04:20 PM~16888473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
Twotonz!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Came out Nice Loco!!! How you been brother! Hope you can make it to our Car Show May 1st~ *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 17 2010, 09:06 PM~16923377
> *
> Twotonz!    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


ill write it down on my calendar


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

go right a head man



Right on cool


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave: Wassup Tonz?


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: *NICE NIPPLES*


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 17 2010, 09:10 PM~16923429
> *ill write it down on my calendar
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2010, 02:38 AM~16893415
> *here is a Sneak Peak at the shoot with Rick's Caddy from Delegations.....this was a test shot with another new girl that im bringing into the Lowrider Scene
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  NICE SHOT


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

always a good visit at the TWOTONZ topic :biggrin: 

you can tell when youre busy bro, not much posting :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2010, 03:38 AM~16893415
> *here is a Sneak Peak at the shoot with Rick's Caddy from Delegations.....this was a test shot with another new girl that im bringing into the Lowrider Scene
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 14 2010, 05:27 PM~16888519
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :worship: :thumbsup: 
Must of been a lil chilly huh.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Mar 18 2010, 04:26 AM~16925134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was hot as hell


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

going thru some photos from a shoot I did last summer


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

WHAT'S UP LOCO :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 23 2010, 12:08 AM~16970791
> *WHAT'S UP LOCO  :wave:
> *


sup Joe


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2010, 12:34 AM~16970665
> *going thru some photos from a shoot I did last summer
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 19 2010, 12:06 PM~16937836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2010, 03:34 AM~16970665
> *going thru some photos from a shoot I did last summer
> 
> 
> ...



wow th!s g!rl's beaut!ful............


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## POKEY64 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2010, 12:34 AM~16970665
> *going thru some photos from a shoot I did last summer
> 
> 
> ...


DAAMMN :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

pics looking real nice 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

WHAT UP TWOTONZ! BEEN LOVIN THE PICS YOU BEEN POSTING UP OVER THE PAST WEEK! :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

wats up homie


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2010, 12:33 AM~16970662
> *
> thanks man and congrats on the feature.....i was looking at it the other day
> 
> *


thanks bro, i havent even seen it yet, that damn Toro!!! hes too busy, aint seen 1 copy yet!!


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

:wave: wut up TWOTONZ


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> > NICE PIC :0
> 
> 
> x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Sup Biggin! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

whats up everyone.....here are the Denver LRM show pictures


Ralph from Impalas cc Stockton


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

set up day


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Freaky Tales


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this 64 from Colorado is bad ass


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rollerz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Jagster is in the building


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Goonies (Jul 23, 2008)

badass fotos homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ultimate Riders


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean ass bomb truck


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

UCE cc


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trino's Cherry 64.....the homie I rolled up there with


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Los Angeles cc


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the homie Saul


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some eye candy from the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Amber on Ralphs 66


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Mar 23 2010, 03:49 AM~16971022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POKEY64+Mar 23 2010, 08:25 PM~16980050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks G Dog


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

whats up homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65+Mar 24 2010, 10:46 AM~16985727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Rick.....your shoot was submitted on Monday....so keep an eye out for it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Mar 26 2010, 12:12 AM~17005179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up Luda


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2010, 10:00 PM~17013632
> *  whats up homie
> *


oh shit! what up Mayhem......we never got a chance to drink a beer out in Vegas man......if you go this year, then we are going to have to at least drink two :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Mar 26 2010, 05:13 AM~17005749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW... VERY NICE... THEM PICS MADE ME FEEL AS IF I WERE THERE.. THANKS FOR SHARING... AND KEEP UP THE GOOD JOB.. THE CLARITY OF THE PICS IS JUST OUTSTANDING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 26 2010, 10:05 PM~17013692
> *WOW...  VERY  NICE...  THEM  PICS  MADE  ME  FEEL  AS  IF  I  WERE  THERE..  THANKS  FOR  SHARING... AND  KEEP  UP  THE  GOOD  JOB..  THE CLARITY OF  THE  PICS  IS  JUST  OUTSTANDING :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I aint done yet......I still got the outdoor, hop, concert and the bikini contest to post up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Mar 26 2010, 04:59 PM~17010882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_gracias_


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 26 2010, 10:06 PM~17013701
> *I aint done yet......I still got the outdoor, hop, concert and the bikini contest to post up
> *


I ALREADY KNOW JUST HAD TO COMMENT WHILE I HAD A CJANCE IF NOT THEN I WOULD BE UP ALL NITE STARING AT THE PICS ..ITS ALREADY PAST MIDNITE HERE.. :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 26 2010, 10:09 PM~17013723
> *I  ALREADY  KNOW  JUST  HAD  TO  COMMENT  WHILE  I  HAD  A  CJANCE  IF  NOT  THEN  I  WOULD  BE  UP  ALL  NITE  STARING  AT  THE  PICS  ..ITS  ALREADY  PAST  MIDNITE  HERE.. :roflmao:
> *


right on :biggrin: ....im resizing the outdoor ones right now but I think ill wait until tomorow to post up the rest from the show


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 12:04 AM~17013680
> *oh shit! what up Mayhem......we never got a chance to drink a beer out in Vegas man......if you go this year, then we are going to have to at least drink two  :biggrin:
> *


i will be there bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2010, 10:35 PM~17013960
> *i will be there bro
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Great Pics, "Dos Toneladas"
Post more.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 26 2010, 11:21 PM~17014365
> *Great Pics, "Dos Toneladas"
> Post more.
> 
> *


_Gracias "Perro de Arriva"_ :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 26 2010, 11:22 PM~17014372
> *Gracias "Perro de Arriva"  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Now that was unexpected and funny.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 26 2010, 11:24 PM~17014384
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Now that was unexpected and funny.
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ok thats it for today.....hop, concert and bikini tomorow.....then ill post up pics from the Vegas Super Show


----------



## gordoloc213 (Nov 13, 2005)

I LIKE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

that was cool thanks Twotonz
You getting some new moves and lenses or something?
Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice pics homie!


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

pics are looking good Twotonz keep them coming


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

I hate fat white walls<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>,</span> :yes:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 26 2010, 11:35 PM~17014453
> *ok thats it for today.....hop, concert and bikini tomorow.....then ill post up pics from the Vegas Super Show
> 
> 
> ...


but we all love fat asses! :thumbsup: :yes: :boink:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

if my old 64 is hoping please get some pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here goes the hop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok the Concert and Bikini pics are uploading to photobucket.

Let me get some feedback.....

1) You posted up to many photos and its making my pc crash! Just post up a few.

2) You posted enough photos to get a good idea of how the show was! and would like to see you post up more show coverage like that.

3) FUCK YO PIX!!!!

or

4) other?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Mar 27 2010, 09:59 AM~17016343
> *I hate fat white walls<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>,</span> :yes:
> *


 :rofl: i was gonna say the same thing
that was a fat white wall fest


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 03:15 PM~17017108
> *Ok the Concert and Bikini pics are uploading to photobucket.
> 
> Let me get some feedback.....
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 27 2010, 12:57 PM~17017340
> *:rofl: i was gonna say the same thing
> that was a fat white wall fest
> *


Im in the same boat with you guys.....but I guess the majority of people like it in Colorado


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 27 2010, 01:01 PM~17017367
> *
> *


 :tears:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

only kidding tonz you know you my boy......


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 27 2010, 01:09 PM~17017423
> *only kidding tonz you know you my boy......
> *


i know man, i was just going along with it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from my first feature in Lowrider Magazine


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: ttt


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:.......better than denver  :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 02:33 PM~17017561
> *from my first feature in Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Mar 27 2010, 03:00 PM~17017981
> *nice :thumbsup:.......better than denver   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 12:15 PM~17017108
> *Ok the Concert and Bikini pics are uploading to photobucket.
> 
> Let me get some feedback.....
> ...



4) More car pics!!!, no concert, bikini comp or hop pics thanks :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

just out of interest, do you know how much photoshopping goes on at Lowrider mag? Youre probably not allowed to say i guess.............Do they photoshop anything on cars?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 27 2010, 05:43 PM~17018879
> *just out of interest, do you know how much photoshopping goes on at Lowrider mag?  Youre probably not allowed to say i guess.............Do they photoshop anything on cars?
> *


from what ive noticed in my pictures that have been published.....none at all...except for the cover. Other than some cropping to accomodate the layout they are exactly the way I turned them in.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 27 2010, 05:40 PM~17018858
> *4)   More car pics!!!, no concert, bikini comp or hop pics thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Im booking my flight and hotel for the Japan Super Show this week.....so ill keep that in mind


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 05:47 PM~17018903
> *from what ive noticed in my pictures that have been published.....none at all...except for the cover.  Other than some cropping to accomodate the layout they are exactly the way I turned them in.
> *



Feels good to be busy working at something you love doing dont it?
Nice work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 27 2010, 05:50 PM~17018921
> *Feels good to be busy working at something you love doing dont it?
> Nice work bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah....it took many years to get where im at but I still feel like im just getting started. I really enjoy shooting for Lowrider Magazine but I still have the idea in the back of my head to start up my own magazine one day......but for now Im just enjoying being part of such legacy that Lowrider Magazine is.


I guess ill pursue my own magazine if I get let go from LRM or if it ever goes under (hope that doesnt happen)


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 04:48 PM~17018910
> *Im booking my flight and hotel for the Japan Super Show this week.....so ill keep that in mind
> *


:run:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 27 2010, 08:03 PM~17019812
> *:run:
> *


 :x:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Mar 27 2010, 05:50 PM~17018921
> *Feels good to be busy working at something you love doing dont it?
> Nice work bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Deffinetly much better than Denver!.....girls over there need a bit more milk! :biggrin: 

nice pic!  



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 06:32 PM~17018808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

dope denver coverage homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 26 2010, 09:56 PM~17013593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 01:33 PM~17017561
> *from my first feature in Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: Like always good ass pics. :biggrin:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

u are a lucky man to be doing what you love


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 05:48 PM~17018910
> *Im booking my flight and hotel for the Japan Super Show this week.....so ill keep that in mind
> *


 :0 :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 05:55 PM~17018959
> *yeah....it took many years to get where im at but I still feel like im just getting started.  I really enjoy shooting for Lowrider Magazine but I still have the idea in the back of my head to start up my own magazine one day......but for now Im just enjoying being part of such legacy that Lowrider Magazine is.
> I guess ill pursue my own magazine if I get let go from LRM or if it ever goes under (hope that doesnt happen)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2010, 01:34 AM~16970665
> *going thru some photos from a shoot I did last summer
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 05:48 PM~17018910
> *Im booking my flight and hotel for the Japan Super Show this week.....so ill keep that in mind
> *


When we leavin Tonz? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Mar 29 2010, 04:59 PM~17036315
> *When we leavin Tonz? :biggrin:
> *


YOU COMING TOO?? :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wildponey+Mar 27 2010, 08:27 PM~17019987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Mar 29 2010, 04:59 PM~17036315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its going to be like Friday Night in Vegas all over again......lol


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Mar 29 2010, 03:40 PM~17035581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 29 2010, 04:54 PM~17036274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2010, 01:31 AM~17041509
> *November.....we can use the Vegas Super Show in October as a warm up :biggrin:
> 
> its going to be like Friday Night in Vegas all over again......lol
> *


hahahaha text me the dates i'd love to take a trip that would be sweet to kick it out there with you cats! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2010, 01:31 AM~17041509
> *November.....we can use the Vegas Super Show in October as a warm up :biggrin:
> 
> its going to be like Friday Night in Vegas all over again......lol
> *


:0
:run: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

you got some dope pics tonez


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

>


[/quote]

:wow:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

this color is really freaking me out but i cant stop looking at it :wow:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 05:47 PM~17018903
> *from what ive noticed in my pictures that have been published.....none at all...except for the cover.  Other than some cropping to accomodate the layout they are exactly the way I turned them in.
> *


I will second that. My photos are published just like they were submitted.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

culo buffet :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 1 2010, 07:06 PM~17070152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Mar 30 2010, 04:44 PM~17047063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks killer


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Mar 30 2010, 05:59 PM~17047791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

just messing around


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2010, 05:36 AM~17083926
> *just messing around
> 
> 
> ...




kool


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2010, 05:36 AM~17083926
> *just messing around
> 
> 
> ...


what you doin, donuts?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inkpusher504+Apr 3 2010, 08:03 AM~17084295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup....now I need to find someone that can do a standing 3 wheel and will let me mount my hardware on their car


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2010, 05:36 AM~17083926
> *just messing around
> 
> 
> ...


Nice experiment!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

hello Twotonz


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2010, 05:36 AM~17083926
> *just messing around
> 
> 
> ...


    :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 29 2010, 03:54 PM~17036274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2,1,4,3,5


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

>


[/quote]
1,5,3,4,2


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

WASSUP BRO! EVER THOUGHT OF DOIN A ALL 209 OR NORCAL BIG BODY SHOOT, MAYBY DOIN A CALENDER OUT OF IT OR SOMETHIN?? JUST A THOUGHT...LET ME KNOW


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

or a las vegas bigbody shoot on a rooftop hotel :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt 4 my homeboy  :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 1 2010, 08:06 PM~17070152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

NICE COVERAGE


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

wheres the easter piccs


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

whats up TWOTONZ .....give me a call big lou.....


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

TWOTONZ PICS. MAKE ANY CAR LOOK GOOD


----------



## Shadow19 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 26 2010, 09:54 PM~17013578
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 8 2010, 08:36 PM~17139450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: Esta chingon ese drop top


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

1,5,3,4,2
[/quote] :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

well that sucked


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

>


[/quote]


from left to right 

4,3,1,2,5


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

from left to right 

4,3,1,2,5
[/quote]
That is exactly how my list looked.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 07:48 PM~17018910
> *Im booking my flight and hotel for the Japan Super Show this week.....so ill keep that in mind
> *


Please have taken alot of pictures of the Japanese girls... :x: :x:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2010, 04:36 AM~17083926
> *just messing around
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD ASS TWOTONZ* :h5: :h5:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Apr 3 2010, 10:46 AM~17085206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Apr 3 2010, 09:14 PM~17088710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont think there would be enough sales


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj+Apr 6 2010, 02:04 AM~17109757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt make it out....stayed back an cought up on some articles


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s+Apr 7 2010, 02:31 PM~17124865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Apr 8 2010, 09:21 PM~17140037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had already placed them in my order.....1,2,3,4,5 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bghds64+Apr 8 2010, 10:55 PM~17141222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a quincenera that I shot yesterday

they dont allow flash photography at this church and its a low light church


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 26 2010, 08:56 PM~17013593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I REMEMBER THAT :drama:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the father and daughter dance


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

touching moment between father and daughter


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Apr 11 2010, 03:53 PM~17161140
> *MAN I REMEMBER THAT :drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

So if anybody needs wedding or XVnera photos hit me up


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2010, 03:58 PM~17161162
> *So if anybody needs wedding or XVnera photos hit me up
> *


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Im gona need you real soon bro!  


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2010, 04:58 PM~17161162
> *So if anybody needs wedding or XVnera photos hit me up
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

sup bro


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Wassup Twotonz! How you been? I wanted to ask you if you had any clean shots of caddy emblems, im trying to get a clean angle for a new tat. let me know


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2010, 03:58 PM~17161162
> *So if anybody needs wedding or XVnera photos hit me up
> *


  :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2010, 03:57 PM~17161160
> *touching moment between father and daughter
> 
> 
> ...


 BEAUTIFUL PIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

WASSUP TWOTONZS HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wildponey+Apr 11 2010, 09:19 PM~17164462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie


----------



## SUP64 (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 12 2010, 09:39 PM~17173492
> *yeah man hit me up, Ive been doing wedding longer than ive been doing car photoshoots.....im perty sure ive shot more wedding than ive done photoshoots
> 
> Sup King.  Ive been saying it for a few years now that I want to go to TX for a show and still havent gone....im going to put a real effort this year to fly out to a show in TX....so can somebody from TX let me know whats a kick ass show over there
> ...


whats going on in cali tonz


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2010, 02:42 PM~17161076
> *Id be down for something like that
> 
> sup Carlos
> ...


YOU COMING OUT TO OUR SHOW?IT MAY BE EASIER FOR YOU TO PICK AND CHOOSE BRO...IF NOT LET ME KNOW AND I CAN HAVE SOME SENT YOUR WAY


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

she hella looks like that chick from celebrity rehab

was trying to get some pics of this chick....but photographer she was with was hating


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midnighter_@Apr 13 2010, 12:31 PM~17179615
> *she hella looks like that chick from celebrity rehab
> 
> was trying to get some pics of this chick....but photographer she was with was hating
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## cp63 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by midnighter_@Apr 13 2010, 11:31 AM~17179615
> *she hella looks like that chick from celebrity rehab
> 
> was trying to get some pics of this chick....but photographer she was with was hating
> ...


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*NICE TWOTONZ!!!!!!! HOW U BEEN?* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2010, 05:47 PM~17161104
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I had already placed them in my order.....1,2,3,4,5 :biggrin:
> *


So looks like everyone agreed on where number 5 should be lol.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Q pasa Twotonz :wave:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Wats up homie


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midnighter_@Apr 13 2010, 11:31 AM~17179615
> *she hella looks like that chick from celebrity rehab
> 
> was trying to get some pics of this chick....but photographer she was with was hating
> ...


I remember she was at the Costa Mesa Streetlow show back in '08 with some stained chonies... I mean stained on the front :barf: 

But still doable :biggrin: 



Oh and... Nice pic!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Sorry brother....I blew out the pic so I did the best I could with it....


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sup TONZ !!!! How's that calendar ?? You been busy?? It's that time again SHOW TIME !!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:wow: I'm going the dub show


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR TWOTONZ


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2010, 03:57 PM~17161160
> *touching moment between father and daughter
> 
> 
> ...


i like her nails :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH_@Apr 18 2010, 06:12 AM~17226283
> *:wow: I'm going the dub show
> *


snap


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: sup TONZ


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

twotonz, it was good meeting you today out at the Derek Ward show


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Twotonz, good seeing you yesterday and thanks for coming out.. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

wussup homie!, thanx for being patient with us yesterday


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi friend! :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Whats up MR. BUSY, how you doing?


----------



## 1sik6six (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: WAS UP TONZ... GOOD MEETING YOU ON SATURDAY HOMEI... :thumbsup:


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 18 2010, 05:45 PM~17230109
> *i like her nails  :biggrin:
> *


that skin has seen alot of SUN


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

HER DAD THAT IS :happysad:


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

HEY BRO, HOW U BEN ? WHEN U HAVE TIME CALL ME THANKS


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin: post pics


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sik6six_@Apr 20 2010, 07:20 PM~17252701
> *:thumbsup: WAS UP TONZ... GOOD MEETING YOU ON SATURDAY HOMEI... :thumbsup:
> *


NETA!
DOS TONELADA!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

What's up Tonz. :wave:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

what up homie!


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:angry: post pics


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
T
for my Uso :biggrin:


----------



## downlowcali (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

:wave: TwoTonz Much Respect from Vic Jr UCE cc/USO'S Motorcycle Club Staockton


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

ttt for the hommie :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

a este cabron ya se lo llevo la migra  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2010, 09:59 AM~17351184
> *a este cabron ya se lo llevo la migra  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

Lookin good Tonz


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Apr 30 2010, 02:56 PM~17353424
> *:0
> *



told him to stay away from Phoenix :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2010, 05:48 PM~17354721
> *told him to stay away from Phoenix  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2010, 09:59 AM~17351184
> *a este cabron ya se lo llevo la migra  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2010, 09:59 AM~17351184
> *a este cabron ya se lo llevo la migra  :0  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2010, 09:59 AM~17351184
> *a este cabron ya se lo llevo la migra  :0  :biggrin:
> *


LA MIGRA NOS LA PELA,LLA NI EXISTE,NO HAY QUE DARLE PODER A ESOS PUTOS,VIVA MEXICO


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> LA MIGRA NOS LA PELA,LLA NI EXISTE,NO HAY QUE DARLE PODER A ESOS PUTOS,VIVA MEXICO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 15 2010, 10:23 PM~17207219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Guy was putting up two fingerz to represent haha.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

whats up big dog! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

HAHAHAHA......pinch Jesse

Im in my hotel room in SanJose right and im about to head out to the Luxurious show. I did a shoot and interview with legendary Andy Douglas yesterday, today the Luxurious show, tonight Style Kings 5th year anniversary and tomorow a photo shoot with Randy Perez '36 Auburn and all in between I have to write the Andy Douglas feature and have it to Joe Ray by Monday.....so with that said thanks to everyone thats been commenting on my topic and now I have to go to the shows and events section to get the address to the show before I ended up going to any other topic...lol....


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 1 2010, 10:59 AM~17359568
> *HAHAHAHA......pinch Jesse
> 
> Im in my hotel room in SanJose right and im about to head out to the Luxurious show.  I did a shoot and interview with legendary Andy Douglas yesterday, today the Luxurious show, tonight Style Kings 5th year anniversary and tomorow a photo shoot with Randy Perez '36 Auburn and all in between I have to write the Andy Douglas feature and have it to Joe Ray by Monday.....so with that said thanks to everyone thats been commenting on my topic and now I have to go to the shows and events section to get the address to the show before I ended up going to any other topic...lol....
> *


KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*major props on your pics.*


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

it was cool kicking it with you again homie


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU TODAY BRO .. ITS BEEN A WHILE HUH .. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 30 2010, 10:42 PM~17357011
> *LA MIGRA NOS LA PELA,LLA NI EXISTE,NO HAY QUE DARLE PODER A ESOS PUTOS,VIVA MEXICO
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 1 2010, 10:59 AM~17359568
> *HAHAHAHA......pinch Jesse
> 
> Im in my hotel room in SanJose right and im about to head out to the Luxurious show.  I did a shoot and interview with legendary Andy Douglas yesterday, today the Luxurious show, tonight Style Kings 5th year anniversary and tomorow a photo shoot with Randy Perez '36 Auburn and all in between I have to write the Andy Douglas feature and have it to Joe Ray by Monday.....so with that said thanks to everyone thats been commenting on my topic and now I have to go to the shows and events section to get the address to the show before I ended up going to any other topic...lol....
> *


 BUSY BUSY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 1 2010, 10:59 AM~17359568
> *HAHAHAHA......pinch Jesse
> 
> Im in my hotel room in SanJose right and im about to head out to the Luxurious show.  I did a shoot and interview with legendary Andy Douglas yesterday, today the Luxurious show, tonight Style Kings 5th year anniversary and tomorow a photo shoot with Randy Perez '36 Auburn and all in between I have to write the Andy Douglas feature and have it to Joe Ray by Monday.....so with that said thanks to everyone thats been commenting on my topic and now I have to go to the shows and events section to get the address to the show before I ended up going to any other topic...lol....
> *


Just enough to keep your ass out of trouble :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/twotonz/Car%20Shows/2010-03-07%20Dub%20Anaheim/2010DubAnaheim41.jpg[/i


whoooooo!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2010, 05:48 PM~17354721
> *told him to stay away from Phoenix  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 1 2010, 10:59 AM~17359568
> *HAHAHAHA......pinch Jesse
> 
> Im in my hotel room in SanJose right and im about to head out to the Luxurious show.  I did a shoot and interview with legendary Andy Douglas yesterday, today the Luxurious show, tonight Style Kings 5th year anniversary and tomorow a photo shoot with Randy Perez '36 Auburn and all in between I have to write the Andy Douglas feature and have it to Joe Ray by Monday.....so with that said thanks to everyone thats been commenting on my topic and now I have to go to the shows and events section to get the address to the show before I ended up going to any other topic...lol....
> *


Q-VO TONZ.THIS IS O.G GEORGE .GOOD SEEING YOU AGAIN .BEEN AWHILE .HEY IF YOU CAN EMAIL ME A PHOTO OF THE CLUB PHOTO THAT WOULD BE FIRME. MY EMAIL IS ON THE BOTTOM


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

*
STOPPED BY TO SAY WHATS UP HOMIE LATIN STYLE CC.
*


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 30 2010, 11:42 PM~17357011
> *LA MIGRA NOS LA PELA,LLA NI EXISTE,NO HAY QUE DARLE PODER A ESOS PUTOS,VIVA MEXICO
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 1 2010, 10:59 AM~17359568
> *HAHAHAHA......pinch Jesse
> 
> Im in my hotel room in SanJose right and im about to head out to the Luxurious show.  I did a shoot and interview with legendary Andy Douglas yesterday, today the Luxurious show, tonight Style Kings 5th year anniversary and tomorow a photo shoot with Randy Perez '36 Auburn and all in between I have to write the Andy Douglas feature and have it to Joe Ray by Monday.....so with that said thanks to everyone thats been commenting on my topic and now I have to go to the shows and events section to get the address to the show before I ended up going to any other topic...lol....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wuz up Tonz :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks everybody......here is one from the photoshoot I did on Sunday with Randy Perez '36 Auburn


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@May 5 2010, 12:53 AM~17396080
> *Wuz up Tonz  :wave:
> *


see you guys next weekend


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 5 2010, 12:54 AM~17396088
> *see you guys next weekend
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 01:33 PM~17017561
> *from my first feature in Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 5 2010, 12:54 AM~17396081
> *thanks everybody......here is one from the photoshoot I did on Sunday with Randy Perez '36 Auburn
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 5 2010, 12:54 AM~17396081
> *thanks everybody......here is one from the photoshoot I did on Sunday with Randy Perez '36 Auburn
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 5 2010, 12:54 AM~17396081
> *thanks everybody......here is one from the photoshoot I did on Sunday with Randy Perez '36 Auburn
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 30 2010, 10:42 PM~17357011
> *LA MIGRA NOS LA PELA,LLA NI EXISTE,NO HAY QUE DARLE PODER A ESOS PUTOS,VIVA MEXICO
> *



a este guey va ser el primero deportado :biggrin: 





qvo trino correle cabron


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 1 2010, 10:59 AM~17359568
> *HAHAHAHA......pinch Jesse
> 
> Im in my hotel room in SanJose right and im about to head out to the Luxurious show.  I did a shoot and interview with legendary Andy Douglas yesterday, today the Luxurious show, tonight Style Kings 5th year anniversary and tomorow a photo shoot with Randy Perez '36 Auburn and all in between I have to write the Andy Douglas feature and have it to Joe Ray by Monday.....so with that said thanks to everyone thats been commenting on my topic and now I have to go to the shows and events section to get the address to the show before I ended up going to any other topic...lol....
> *



dam take a break  good seeing you at the LUX show


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 5 2010, 01:54 AM~17396081
> *thanks everybody......here is one from the photoshoot I did on Sunday with Randy Perez '36 Auburn
> 
> 
> ...


That lil light of mine!..........Let it shine :wow:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

KEEP DOING YOUR THING HOMIE....LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

WHATS CRACKIN TWO TONZ? HOWS LIFE BEEN TREATIN YOU? :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt for Twotonz


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: TWOTONZ


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

:wave: SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Wats krakin homie


----------



## bills chop shop (May 4, 2010)

nice pix


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
T
for my Uso!


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CAN YOU POST UP THE PICS FROM THE L.G FRESNO SHOW


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I forgot that I disconnected my internet service on my pc but once I get it back up ill start posting


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 18 2010, 09:01 PM~17534750
> *I forgot that I disconnected my internet service on my pc but once I get it back up ill start posting
> *


  :biggrin: Whats up Mr. TWOTONZ? :biggrin:


----------



## andyjor (May 11, 2010)

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_amusement_rides


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 18 2010, 09:01 PM~17534750
> *I forgot that I disconnected my internet service on my pc but once I get it back up ill start posting
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 18 2010, 09:01 PM~17534750
> *I forgot that I disconnected my internet service on my pc but once I get it back up ill start posting
> *


x2 i'm back :biggrin:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I just started uploading the pics from LG....should be a few minutes before I start posting


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

3 DAYS LEFT TO PRE- REG


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I didnt show up to the show until like 2:30 so I didnt get everything but I got most of the rides


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Heavy Hitter looking good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Fred from Fresno's Elco









Sam showing Double Mint, while we wait for Wild Mint to come back out


















Doug's other ride


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Stockont Oldies


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

look out for Kippy's clean '67 rag in a future issue of Lowrider Magazine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Gangster ass bombs


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Aztec Image had some clean Glasshouses


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

NOKTURNAL!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a couple of bikes


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one of NorCal's oldest clubs "Low Conspiracy" look for their club feature in an upcoming issue of LRM


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@May 20 2010, 09:51 PM~17557936
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *





:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: keep'em coming !!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this one really stood out in my eyes....bad ass bomb right there


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean Duces from Legacy cc


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 09:59 PM~17558045
> *look out for Kippy's clean '67 rag in a future issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Majestics


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:21 PM~17558403
> *this one really stood out in my eyes....bad ass bomb right there
> 
> 
> ...




X2!.....Screen saver!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this '63 is so clean


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

couple of Cuttys and a Monte


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this bike had a sick ass paint job and engraving.....too bad I didnt get any shots of him riding up and down Kings Canyon after the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

how about the AZTEC CREATIONS bbq? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:16 PM~17558326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

finally got to see this 58 in person.....fucker is bad


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:12 PM~17558267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:11 PM~17558251
> *Aztec Image had some clean Glasshouses
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :worship: :boink: Holy shit those r fuckin tough!!! sick pix TwoTonz !!!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

TWOTONZ YOUR PICTURES ARE OUT OF THIS WORLD THANKS FOR THE PICS U PUT UP


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tuf E Nuf


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Im almost a 1/3 of the way done


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:41 PM~17558610
> *Im almost a 1/3 of the way done
> *



:drama:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rollerz Only


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 11:34 PM~17558536
> *finally got to see this 58 in person.....fucker is bad
> 
> 
> ...


I got a chance to see it before it was all the way done and I couldnt get over how tight it was and the front bumpers wernt even on yet


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

OG in the game....Sal Sierra's truck "Trokita Loca"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I know there are a lot of guys that want to see more bike pics.....so here are a few


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

Damn TwoTonz ur killng it brother, nice job !!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 09:41 PM~17558613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS HOMIE THOSE PIX ARE NICE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 09:38 PM~17558587
> *Tuf E Nuf
> 
> 
> ...


THEY LOOK GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hey everybody thanks for the comments....im reading them as I go along


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:42 PM~17558627
> *Rollerz Only
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one uffin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one of my all time favorite rides....Legalized 65 came back out after a few years of laying low


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Imperials in the house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean 59 from El Paso


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

stress case was looking good homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

One Bad Creation in the house


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Always enjoy looking at your shot! and always look forward to seeing your pics in LRM too!


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TwoTonz how you been bro.. Read your article on Trino's 64 in the new LowRider mag good story.... Like always keep doing your thing big dogg Pics always look dope...peace...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

crazy paint job on this Monte


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

we have officially hit the half way point of the LG Fresno show coverage


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

dont remember seeing this '62 before


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:21 PM~17558403
> *this one really stood out in my eyes....bad ass bomb right there
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 

thats amazing


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

you know I had to come back to this 64....lol....I went in town on this one


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> one of my all time favorite rides....Legalized 65 came back out after a few years of laying low
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Suavecito cc


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Delegation cc looking good


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Great pics, Dos-Toneladas.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some old homies and some new ones


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Sup twotonz just stoping by to look at all the bad azz pic's you post and say it was nice meeting you at the impalas bbq in san jo your one cool cat bro :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cold Steel.....old school LRM cover car


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

para Mi Jente


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Thee Artistics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## francoelbanco (Aug 6, 2009)

13 Members: francoelbanco, Twotonz, KIPPY, painloc21, SICK SHOTS, CE 707, lrocky2003, POPEYE4RMGT, El Gato *****, Lac-of-Respect, DETONATER, andrewlister, og flip from frisco


POPEYE4RMGT :wave:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

LOOKIN BAD ASS AS ALWAYS TWOTONS :wave: :wave:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by francoelbanco_@May 20 2010, 11:40 PM~17559145
> *13 Members: francoelbanco, Twotonz, KIPPY, painloc21, SICK SHOTS, CE 707, lrocky2003, POPEYE4RMGT, El Gato *****, Lac-of-Respect, DETONATER, andrewlister, og flip from frisco
> POPEYE4RMGT  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I met the dude that owns this Hummer at the show.....I remember that guys from the late 90's when I used to show my regal.....he's always the first guy at the shows with the newst shit on big wheels


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 21 2010, 12:38 AM~17559134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam I havent seen that car in years it was from the 707


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Beautiful Rides !! God Bless to all the Ridaz! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I was loving this '62 from Majestics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Majestics big bodys


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Majestics, Delano Chapter....see you guys at the end of the month


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

not sure how was singing but she looked perty good


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Im just not used to seeing white walls on big wheels


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Trippie looking hood


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the drunk girls again


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL PICS TWOTONZ!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 09:55 PM~17557997
> *Fred from Fresno's Elco
> 
> 
> ...


OLD MAN FRED ELCO LOOKING GOOD!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Blvd Kings


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Johnny's 65


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Eastside CC


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:35 PM~17558550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Louie's Rivi


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

almost done :420:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

somebody had a good time at the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

check ou this old school monte


















a track and record player


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

these are all after the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

and ill end the set with the Training Day Monte Carlo

















:cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Id rather end it with some clean drop tops cruising


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 21 2010, 12:24 AM~17559478
> *and ill end the set with the Training Day Monte Carlo
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 21 2010, 12:23 AM~17559469
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: just dippin car.club fresno ca blue cutty


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

good shit mr tonz :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:44 PM~17558647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks everybody for the positive feedback.....that's one of the things that motivates me to do better and to do more


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

GREAT SHOW PICS TWOTONZ


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 11:20 PM~17558982
> *you know I had to come back to this 64....lol....I went in town on this one
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pictures Twotonz. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 21 2010, 10:00 AM~17561991
> *:worship:
> *


x2


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Great Job on the Trino write up.

X


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:36 PM~17558563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics once again bro......hope to see you in delano! keep up the good work!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

DAMN BRO, YOUR PICS ARE BADDASS!!!!! AS ALWAYS....


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 21 2010, 06:41 PM~17565934
> *DAMN BRO, YOUR PICS ARE BADDASS!!!!! AS ALWAYS....
> *


 :yes: swing thru on the regular to catch up on the scene :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

wuts good tonz 

bad ass pics as usual...


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## skanless van (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice pictUres twoTonz :cheesy:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:51 PM~17558711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pics come out bad ass homie,


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 21 2010, 12:23 AM~17559469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks everybody.....I really appreciate the feedback


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Best show coverage!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

GREAT FUCKING PICS TWOWONZ! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

chingonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> One Bad Creation in the house
> 
> [quote]
> One Bad Creation in the house
> [img]http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/twotonz/Car%20Shows/2010-05-16%20LG%20Fresno%20Show/IMG_3879.jpg




















[/quote]




























[/quote]


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

Like all way bad ass pictures. 2tonz eres chingo.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. I just got back home from shooting Danny's wedding from Nokturnal cc...I was going to post up some photos tonight but I forgot that I still don't have internet on my home PC.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 21 2010, 08:24 AM~17559478
> *and ill end the set with the Training Day Monte Carlo
> 
> 
> ...


Those driving shots are nice


----------



## J.M.D (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 23 2010, 12:02 AM~17575148
> *Thanks guys.  I just got back home from shooting Danny's wedding from Nokturnal cc...I was going to post up some photos tonight but I forgot that I still don't have internet on my home PC.
> *


Cool talking to you again Tonz. Can't wait to see the pics of the homies wedding! :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 21 2010, 04:02 PM~17564797
> *Great Job on the Trino write up.
> 
> X
> *


1964,THANKS FOR YOUR TIME 2TONZ,EVERYONE IS TALKING ABOUT THE WRITE UP,THEY SAYING ITS ONE OF THE BEST EVER,I LOVE IT,THANKS AGAIN BROTHA


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:wave: a ver cuando nos chingamos unas,,












no ****


----------



## Olds_Killer (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 11:10 PM~17558882
> *One Bad Creation in the house
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this ride?


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 11:49 PM~17559226
> *Majestics, Delano Chapter....see you guys at the end of the month
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI+May 14 2010, 12:38 PM~17490743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you USO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash+May 18 2010, 05:46 PM~17532168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ay bro I booked a wedding the day before your guys show....but I want the black 62 after the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+May 18 2010, 11:23 PM~17536664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+May 19 2010, 10:39 AM~17540166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the wedding I shot yesterday.....ps the clouds are *NOT PHOTOSHOPPED IN!!!*


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf+May 20 2010, 10:20 PM~17558388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill post those up during the week


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GABINO+May 20 2010, 10:34 PM~17558534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that 58 is bad


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS+May 20 2010, 10:52 PM~17558712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man....the style im shooting right now is "Simple but Clean"


> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 20 2010, 11:12 PM~17558909
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Always enjoy looking at your shot! and always look forward to seeing your pics in LRM too!
> *


thanks homie.....I got a centerfold and a Hall of Fame feature in the next issue....maybe a few of the rides that Ive already shot too


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luda132+May 20 2010, 11:12 PM~17558913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Popeye


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luda132+May 20 2010, 11:12 PM~17558913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Ralph


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister+May 21 2010, 12:38 AM~17559547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking+May 21 2010, 08:11 AM~17561002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman+May 21 2010, 04:02 PM~17564797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill try and keep this topic updated with pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+May 21 2010, 07:20 PM~17566283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inkpusher504+May 21 2010, 11:52 PM~17568500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY+May 22 2010, 09:41 PM~17574269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie.....the 62 was looking good


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 23 2010, 04:11 PM~17578978
> *from the wedding I shot yesterday.....ps the clouds are NOT PHOTOSHOPPED IN!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Your pictures are incredible, Twotonz.
keep posting more!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 23 2010, 08:58 AM~17576301
> *1964,THANKS FOR YOUR TIME 2TONZ,EVERYONE IS TALKING ABOUT THE WRITE UP,THEY SAYING ITS ONE OF THE BEST EVER,I LOVE IT,THANKS AGAIN BROTHA
> *


glad you like it Trino...crusing the strip in Cherry 64 is something ill never forget and it was something I wanted everyone to try and experience....at least mentally....but Ill never forget looking at the palm tree and the Vegas light while hearing James Brown "This is a man's world" playing inside Cherry 64  


> _Originally posted by chingon68mex+May 23 2010, 11:19 AM~17577234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 23 2010, 04:38 PM~17579105
> *Your pictures are incredible, Twotonz.
> keep posting more!
> *


thank you Top Dogg....here are a few more from yesterday


before we left the house









I only drank a few Corona's at the house cause I thought it would be rude to say no to their offering :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

shot out to the hotel were the bride was....got a shot of her before she left to church in style with the homies from Impalas cc









at church


















Impalas cc


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the reception at a hill top mansion


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the bride Linsey









with there little girl


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

they were both great to work with


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the guest list









they got me down as Twotonz :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> Blvd Kings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

so if anybody needs quality photos at a great price for your special day hit me up. I got my passport ready so I can go anywere as long as my traveling is covered for.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 23 2010, 04:55 PM~17579192
> *Blvd Kings
> 
> 
> ...


no....ill be going to Majestics in Delano this year


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a small show in Ceres a few weeks ago


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Anna G


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 23 2010, 08:00 PM~17579618
> *Anna G
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*Excellent pics as allways TwoTonz, I allways enjoy looking at your pics keep up the good work*


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 23 2010, 05:00 PM~17579618
> *Anna G
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC BRO THIS HAPPENS TO BE MY COMADRES SISTER


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:0


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 23 2010, 04:50 PM~17579159
> *they were both great to work with
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to you and your brother TwoTonz for covering our wedding, Lindsey loves the pics homie. Keep doing what you do bro we appreciate everything you guys provided for us on our wedding day.
Big ups  :thumbsup: 
See you soon bro at one of the many events to come


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

I only drank a few Corona's at the house cause I thought it would be rude to say no to their offering :cheesy: 








[/quote]


:thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 23 2010, 04:48 PM~17579149
> *the reception at a hill top mansion
> 
> 
> ...



They all came out great bro.
Gracias para todo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina+May 23 2010, 08:50 PM~17581255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem Danny. And props on the wedding that was very well planned and organized. And thank you once again for trusting me and my brother to be the one's to capture the memories on your guys special day


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

BRO, I JUST READ THE ARTICLE FOR CHERRY 64, BEAUTIFUL JOB!!!!! I FELT THAT I TOOK THAT CRUISE WITH YOU...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 11:14 PM~17558925
> *crazy paint job on this Monte
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great pictures. See you in Delano we have a spot for you to rest the neck if you get tired. I'll be djing an dshowing the MC at the show. Doubel Whammy that day for me.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 23 2010, 05:13 PM~17578988
> *
> 
> give me a ring on Tuesday to see where we at with eveything
> ...


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great work as always my friend! Trino's story was great! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

Great pics!! I always enjoy looking them, I love that the colors are so vivid!! If you are going to Delano this weekend you can show me a few tricks :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

NICE FLICKAS SENOR 2TONZ!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 21 2010, 12:23 PM~17563123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:24 PM~17558440
> *Majestics
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:25 PM~17558458
> *this '63 is so clean
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Big Lup (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:26 PM~17558472
> *couple of Cuttys and a Monte
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 11:29 PM~17559038
> *Delegation cc looking good
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+May 24 2010, 01:58 AM~17584250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+May 24 2010, 10:48 AM~17586543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muchas gracias homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+May 24 2010, 01:38 PM~17587999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem Rick....it shouldnt be to much longer for your feature to come out.....ill give you a heads up if I hear anything


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 24 2010, 05:30 PM~17590526
> *
> Yeah ill be outthere....every trick is going to cost you one cold Corona  :cheesy:
> 
> *


No problem!! But US GOODTIMERS don't drink Corona, how bout a Bud Light :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@May 24 2010, 05:44 PM~17590706
> *No problem!! But US GOODTIMERS don't drink Corona, how bout a Bud Light  :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:50 PM~17557922
> *I didnt show up to the show until like 2:30 so I didnt get everything but I got most of the rides
> 
> 
> ...



hey twotonz, any pointers on taking pics like yours, what settings do u use? any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 24 2010, 06:29 PM~17591267
> *hey twotonz, any pointers on taking pics like yours, what settings do u use?  any help is appreciated, thanks
> *


Shoot in Manuel mode, low ISO, Slow Shutter Speed, High Apeture and a tripod


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool, i'm gonna print that out and use it, thanks, i noticed also on the indoor pics you didn't use the flash, is that the reason you used the tripod (to prevent shake)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 24 2010, 07:09 PM~17591789
> *cool, i'm gonna print that out and use it, thanks, i noticed also on the indoor pics you didn't use the flash, is that the reason you used the tripod (to prevent shake)
> *


I didnt use flash in any of the pictures that I posted from the Fresno show. With my camera I dont need to use a tripod for the indoor shots but 90% of cameras do....so im assuming that you might have to


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 24 2010, 07:16 PM~17591890
> *thanks bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 24 2010, 09:15 PM~17591878
> *I didnt use flash in any of the pictures that I posted from the Fresno show.  With my camera I dont need to use a tripod for the indoor shots but 90% of cameras do....so im assuming that you might have to
> *


What camera you using?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+May 24 2010, 07:49 PM~17592355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canon 5D Mark II with the 16-35mm f/2.8 "L"

StreetSeens you guys got some nice girls :cheesy: if I ever make it out to TX you guys going to have to hook me up


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2010, 12:08 AM~17594467
> *sup loco  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Yo homie.... We've been fans of your work for years. If you're ever in the Lone Star State, you have a place to crash amigo. I have the original 5D. Been wanting that MKII. I heard it was great in low light situations. I may have to just give in and spring for that mofo.

P.S... The girls here in TX are nice, but you're in the heart of model action there in Cali. You have nothing to envy over here lol.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 24 2010, 10:16 PM~17594597
> *Yo homie.... We've been fans of your work for years. If you're ever in the Lone Star State, you have a place to crash amigo. I have the original 5D. Been wanting that MKII. I heard it was great in low light situations. I may have to just give in and spring for that mofo.
> *


thanks a lot man. Well let me know if you homies ever in NorCal and Ill definetly hit you up if I make it out there.....been wanting to go check out the scene over there for a few years now  

That Mark II took my photography to another level in low light situtions....I usually have my ISO at 3200 when I do indoor shots or night shots :biggrin: it almost isnt noticiable. With my 40D or 50D if I had the ISO at 800 you would see all kinds of grains and just make the pictures look like shit


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 24 2010, 10:16 PM~17594597
> *P.S... The girls here in TX are nice, but you're in the heart of model action there in Cali. You have nothing to envy over here lol.
> *


Ive seen some models photos with the StreetScene logo that made me go :wow:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 21 2010, 12:19 AM~17559446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2010, 12:22 AM~17594673
> *That Mark II took my photography to another level in low light situtions....I usually have my ISO at 3200 when I do indoor shots or night shots  :biggrin: it almost isnt noticiable.  With my 40D or 50D if I had the ISO at 800 you would see all kinds of grains and just make the pictures look like shit
> *


Talked with this dude this weekend at a tattoo convention I was helping out at. He was hand holding the cam inside with no flash and that's how we got on the subject. He said grain isn't an issue with that cam at high iso's. I have been looking for a way to justify spending on it... I may have just found that reason lol.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 24 2010, 10:29 PM~17594753
> *Talked with this dude this weekend at a tattoo convention I was helping out at. He was hand holding the cam inside with no flash and that's how we got on the subject. He said grain isn't an issue with that cam at high iso's. I have been looking for a way to justify spending on it... I may have just found that reason lol.
> *


there you go  

I shot all of these with the ISO at 3200, hand held with no flash


















I cant remeber what I had at on this one but I had it over 3200....thats why I go up to 3200 max


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@May 24 2010, 10:28 PM~17594746
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 24 2010, 10:37 PM~17594884
> *there you go
> 
> I shot all of these with the ISO at 3200, hand held with no flash
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## skanless van (Jul 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inkpusher504+May 24 2010, 11:34 PM~17595509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Joe


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE TWOTONZ! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 25 2010, 12:48 AM~17595862
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE TWOTONZ! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 24 2010, 05:28 PM~17590499
> *now you just messing with me  :biggrin: but thanks
> *


NAW BROTHA I'M NOT MESSING WITH YOU, I REALLY MENT IT.. YOU DID A BADDASS JOB ON THE STORY, YOU REALLY SPOKE THE TRUTH OF A REAL RIDER...  ONCE AGAIN GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 24 2010, 10:37 PM~17594884
> *there you go
> 
> I shot all of these with the ISO at 3200, hand held with no flash
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+May 24 2010, 06:06 PM~17590991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: WOW I always thought having the ISO too high would make the picture look too grainy!! thanks for sharing, I'm going to try it out :biggrin:


----------



## downlowcali (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@May 25 2010, 06:14 AM~17596638
> *:uh: Ok I see you like your Corona's!! Corona it is  :biggrin:
> 
> :wow: WOW I always thought having the ISO too high would make the picture look too grainy!! thanks for sharing, I'm going to try it out  :biggrin:
> *


It does, unless you got the 5D Mark II. Read his previous post


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by downlowcali_@May 25 2010, 09:03 AM~17597726
> *It does, unless you got the 5D Mark II.  Read his previous post
> *


 :uh: My bad, thanks


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 23 2010, 10:02 PM~17583131
> *Thank you Benny.
> She's one cool ass chick....and kind of easy on the eyes to  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I HAVE NOT PERSONALLY MET HER BUT HER SISTER KEEPS TELLING ME TO USE HER ON A SHOOT


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 25 2010, 12:08 AM~17594467
> *Canon 5D Mark II with the 16-35mm f/2.8 "L"
> *


Ok, you finally convinced me. Went out and got the 5D MKII today. I've been needing a new camera and after hearing about the quality of images in low light from several sources, I decided that I could no longer wait.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@May 25 2010, 07:25 PM~17602226
> *Ok, you finally convinced me. Went out and got the 5D MKII today. I've been needing a new camera and after hearing about the quality of images in low light from several sources, I decided that I could no longer wait.
> *


Good deal Jay, now sell me your old one :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 25 2010, 02:03 AM~17596154
> *NAW BROTHA I'M NOT MESSING WITH YOU, I REALLY MENT IT.. YOU DID A BADDASS JOB ON THE STORY, YOU REALLY SPOKE THE TRUTH OF A REAL RIDER...  ONCE AGAIN GOOD JOB!!!
> *


thanks Pauly....now im waiting to see what people think of the Andy Douglas article. Wrote it in two days and snuck in a photoshoot and car show in between the write up :happysad: . As it was, it was already going to be tuff to follow up the great article that Scott Noteboom did in Garage Magazine.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+May 25 2010, 03:02 AM~17596249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 






but Im only going to drink them after the show.....when im off the clock :angel: 


















:cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK+May 25 2010, 03:23 PM~17600985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cost a perty penny but its well worth it if your serious about photography......you wont regret it


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

waz up brother ?????????





hows everything ???????????


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@May 26 2010, 11:20 PM~17618409
> *waz up brother ?????????
> hows everything ???????????
> *


everything is very busy.....so everything is good....how's the new project coming along


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 23 2010, 05:59 PM~17579614
> *from a small show in Ceres a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

lol wuts up Two Tonz! lookin good man


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:29 PM~17559038
> *Delegation cc looking good
> 
> 
> ...


  SUP TWOTONZ NICE PICS LIKE ALWAYS BETO :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+May 27 2010, 11:07 AM~17622011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias Jose


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HOPEFULY I SEE U SAT.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:34 PM~17558536
> *finally got to see this 58 in person.....fucker is bad
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Good seeing you again homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

sup!! DOS TONELADAS, great pics as always homie. keep up the good work   :biggrin:


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

quiovole me dio gusto encontrarte en el show checa esto


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

WUT UP TWOTONZ YOU GONNA BE AT THE SAN BERNARDINO SHOW.....


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

HeHeHe I caught " TwoTonz " in action after the Delano Show doing a shoot on a Majestics Delano '62 Impala ! get down TwoTonz I know those flicks came out badass as always, where they at? Well at lease give us a sneak peek. I know u can't bust out all those pix !


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jun 1 2010, 08:01 PM~17669398
> *HeHeHe I caught " TwoTonz " in action after the Delano Show doing a shoot on a Majestics Delano '62 Impala ! get down TwoTonz I know those flicks came out badass as always, where they at? Well at lease give us a sneak peek.  I know u can't bust out all those pix !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+May 27 2010, 08:15 PM~17627664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up Rey


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+May 29 2010, 09:11 AM~17640535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_gracias Jesus_


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alberto+May 30 2010, 11:52 PM~17651357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jun 1 2010, 08:01 PM~17669398
> *HeHeHe I caught " TwoTonz " in action after the Delano Show doing a shoot on a Majestics Delano '62 Impala ! get down TwoTonz I know those flicks came out badass as always, where they at? Well at lease give us a sneak peek.  I know u can't bust out all those pix !
> 
> 
> ...


Good seeing you at the show homie. You shot me when I wasnt looking....you should be a snipper....or atleast a paparazzi :biggrin: 

I think the last shot is when I fainted from dehydration :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 09:54 PM~17670623
> *Good seeing you at the show homie.  You shot me when I wasnt looking....you should be a snipper....or atleast a paparazzi :biggrin:
> 
> Looking good my friend! I need some Alien Bees!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I just spit out my soda! 

You coming to San Berdoo?!


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

what up homie :wave: check out my new avatar :naughty: :boink: :boink: that was a good day :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

wus up TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jun 1 2010, 10:00 PM~17670698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up man.....got them 13's on the rag yet....lol :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I want to thank the Delano chapter of Majestics for the hospitallity....you homies really looked out for me and I appreciate that. That bbq chicken was bomb.

Good seeing and talking to The Pete-sta, Angelo, Smily, Alex G from the Stylistics, all the homies from Delegations, Ruben from Premier, Sick Shots, Joey from Techniques, Impalas Tulare Chapter, Gary from Aztec Image and eveyone else that I saw or met at the show.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jun 1 2010, 08:01 PM~17669398
> *HeHeHe I caught " TwoTonz " in action after the Delano Show doing a shoot on a Majestics Delano '62 Impala ! get down TwoTonz I know those flicks came out badass as always, where they at? Well at lease give us a sneak peek.  I know u can't bust out all those pix !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:49 PM~17670562
> *igual mente Beto.  Esa foto no la via mirado antes
> 
> I want to....but right now its looking more like a no
> ...





he estado jugando poco en photoshop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jun 1 2010, 08:01 PM~17669398
> *HeHeHe I caught " TwoTonz " in action after the Delano Show doing a shoot on a Majestics Delano '62 Impala ! get down TwoTonz I know those flicks came out badass as always, where they at? Well at lease give us a sneak peek.  I know u can't bust out all those pix !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:18 PM~17670898
> *I want to thank the Delano chapter of Majestics for the hospitallity....you homies really looked out for me and I appreciate that.  That bbq chicken was bomb.
> 
> Good seeing and talking to The Pete-sta, Angelo, Smily, Alex G from the Stylistics, all the homies from Delegations, Ruben from Premier, Sick Shots, Joey from Techniques, Impalas Tulare Chapter, Gary from Aztec Image and eveyone else that I saw or met at the show.
> *


  ANYTIME TWOTONZ WE TRY OUR BEST TO TAKE CARE OF ALL


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 1 2010, 10:59 PM~17671315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys are good people


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jun 1 2010, 08:01 PM~17669398
> *HeHeHe I caught " TwoTonz " in action after the Delano Show doing a shoot on a Majestics Delano '62 Impala ! get down TwoTonz I know those flicks came out badass as always, where they at? Well at lease give us a sneak peek.  I know u can't bust out all those pix !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 09:18 PM~17670898
> *I want to thank the Delano chapter of Majestics for the hospitallity....you homies really looked out for me and I appreciate that.  That bbq chicken was bomb.
> 
> Good seeing and talking to The Pete-sta, Angelo, Smily, Alex G from the Stylistics, all the homies from Delegations, Ruben from Premier, Sick Shots, Joey from Techniques, Impalas Tulare Chapter, Gary from Aztec Image and eveyone else that I saw or met at the show.
> *


LIKEWISE BIG DOG.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL+Jun 2 2010, 12:06 AM~17671863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just remember Pete....that offer for the 58 rag is still on the table


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 2 2010, 12:02 AM~17672134
> *
> 
> just remember Pete....that offer for the 58 rag is still on the table
> *


I THINK WE MIGHT HAVE A DEAL BRO...... :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:18 PM~17670898
> *I want to thank the Delano chapter of Majestics for the hospitallity....you homies really looked out for me and I appreciate that.  That bbq chicken was bomb.
> 
> Good seeing and talking to The HOMIE Pete-sta, Angelo, Smily, ALEX G THE GAY GUY from the Stylistics, all the homies from Delegations, Ruben from Premier, Sick Shots, Joey from Techniques, Impalas Tulare Chapter, Gary from Aztec Image,ben from ryderz hydraulics and eveyone else that I saw or met at the show.
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:18 PM~17670898
> *I want to thank the Delano chapter of Majestics for the hospitallity....you homies really looked out for me and I appreciate that.  That bbq chicken was bomb.
> 
> Good seeing and talking to The Pete-sta, Angelo, Smily, Alex G from the Stylistics, all the homies from Delegations, Ruben from Premier, Sick Shots, Joey from Techniques, Impalas Tulare Chapter, Gary from Aztec Image and eveyone else that I saw or met at the show.
> *


DANG YOU HAD BBQ CHICKEN... WTF??? I didnt even have time to eat djing and showing a car sucks never do that again.. Great talking with you on Sunday. Be safe and keep the camera clickin.... 
AG!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 2 2010, 02:26 AM~17672290
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


Dont hate Chuy....










Your the only one i know that cant reach the floor while taking a shit.. half pint 
b!tch...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 2 2010, 09:32 AM~17674173
> *Dont hate Chuy....
> 
> 
> ...


and ur the only one who wants to watch me take a shit u nasty ****


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/k5BiqQDL55e0z1BU


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 09:54 PM~17670623
> *Good seeing you at the show homie.  You shot me when I wasnt looking....you should be a snipper....or atleast a paparazzi :biggrin:
> 
> I think the last shot is when I fainted from dehydration :biggrin:
> *


What are u serious, damn it was hot that day, well glad 2 see ur ok, take care brotha see again soon, peace out !!!


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:18 PM~17670898
> *I want to thank the Delano chapter of Majestics for the hospitallity....you homies really looked out for me and I appreciate that.  That bbq chicken was bomb.
> 
> Good seeing and talking to The Pete-sta, Angelo, Smily, Alex G from the Stylistics, all the homies from Delegations, Ruben from Premier, Sick Shots, Joey from Techniques, Impalas Tulare Chapter, Gary from Aztec Image and eveyone else that I saw or met at the show.
> *


 :wave: Maybe next time you can help me out with my shots....cant wait to see all your pics, I was so exhausted by the time I went out to see the cars I couldnt take pics :uh: I did get some of the hop, I posted them in the shows and events...give me your thoughts :biggrin: please


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 08:45 PM~17670502
> *whats up Rey
> *


...CHILLIN" HOMIE....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> oh man....that girl is bad.....I need to do another shot with her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:18 PM~17670898
> *I want to thank the Delano chapter of Majestics for the hospitallity....you homies really looked out for me and I appreciate that.  That bbq chicken was bomb.
> 
> Good seeing and talking to The Pete-sta, Angelo, Smily, Alex G from the Stylistics, all the homies from Delegations, Ruben from Premier, Sick Shots, Joey from Techniques, Impalas Tulare Chapter, Gary from Aztec Image and eveyone else that I saw or met at the show.
> *


 :biggrin: mee to fool


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:18 PM~17670898
> *I want to thank the Delano chapter of Majestics for the hospitallity....you homies really looked out for me and I appreciate that.  That bbq chicken was bomb.
> 
> Good seeing and talking to The Pete-sta, Angelo, Smily, Alex G from the Stylistics, all the homies from Delegations, Ruben from Premier, Sick Shots, Joey from Techniques, Impalas Tulare Chapter, Gary from Aztec Image and eveyone else that I saw or met at the show.
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT FOR MR. TWOTONZ! :wave:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Whats up Tonz, pictures looking real sharp Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

*T T T FOR THE FIRME FOTOS*


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up Twotonz ?


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

a whole page without pics?? wtf is this   



I demand some models on cars,, the less clothes the better,,,





chap,chap,,


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jun 2 2010, 01:53 AM~17672236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol....naw man I was just playing


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Jun 2 2010, 11:15 AM~17675023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jun 2 2010, 04:56 PM~17677993
> *oh man....that girl is bad.....I need to do another shot with her.
> Yes indeed.. she is Bad!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Wuz up Homie.. :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Jun 3 2010, 10:49 AM~17685346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


















:420:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Jun 3 2010, 04:51 PM~17688326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias Mario


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK+Jun 8 2010, 12:41 PM~17728498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry man....I dont take pictures of models anymore.....just cars

































:x:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 9 2010, 01:06 AM~17734950
> *:wave:
> *


sup Joe


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 9 2010, 01:05 AM~17734943
> *your pics look good.  When ever you see me at a show just hit me up.....I never took photography class but I can still give you good tips
> 
> *


 K kool thanks!! Living in Salt Lake there's really not much going on :angry: but I need to get out and just start shooting! What kind of camera did you say you have?? and what kind of flash, if you dont mind me asking??? and do you use flash all the time?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*congrats on the new feature...... now lets see them out-takes from that one....* :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 8 2010, 11:38 PM~17734646
> *a whole page without pics?? wtf is this
> I demand some models on cars,, the less clothes the better,,,
> chap,chap,,
> *


X 2 I know you got some :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 11 2010, 10:26 AM~17759476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jun 11 2010, 07:56 AM~17758303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 11 2010, 10:26 AM~17759476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

it was a pleasure meeting you today brother. good luck with your house


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jun 11 2010, 05:05 PM~17762760
> *:drama:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

To The Top for a Top Notch Photographer..... Wut up TwoTonz


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jun 14 2010, 07:37 PM~17786419
> *To The Top for a Top Notch Photographer..... Wut up TwoTonz
> *


 Yes sirrrrrrr

TTMFT :wave:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Sup Tonz!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave: Looks like you been doin ur thing lookin good!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

WHERE YOU AT LOCO :dunno:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Great LRM "Hall of fame" interview of Andy Douglas.......The Founder of New Style C.C..........Congratulations Andy!!!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Good to see you doing your thing out streetlow uso! hit you on the flip...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Once again I'm at work with my new LRM.Not only are the women sexxy as hell but the photography is phenomenal.Great work TT,I'm about to start calling your topz.You're always bringing Tonz Of PictureZ and you're always onTOP of your game.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Jun 9 2010, 07:03 AM~17735848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it will be ok to show you guys some sneek peaks of some of my shots from the shoots Ive done for LRM......Ive done 10 shoots in two weekends :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Jun 11 2010, 07:39 AM~17758174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Jun 11 2010, 07:21 PM~17763832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul it was good meeting you to and the other Lux homies


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMEBOY


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Jun 13 2010, 06:17 AM~17772917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Magic


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Jun 16 2010, 07:07 AM~17802429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man....ive been out shooting several shoots every weekend


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62+Jun 17 2010, 06:56 PM~17819219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Flip....wish I had more time to do the write up


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Jun 18 2010, 07:27 AM~17822890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Doug


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok here are a few shots from the Andy Douglas Hall of Fame feaature

Andy with his '57 BelAir


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

With the DandH Reds


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one of the original pumps from back in the 70's


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the VitaminC feature


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

for all those of you that were asking....yes it was Ruthie Skye in the Vitamen C feature


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks good bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the homie D


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jun 21 2010, 08:59 PM~17850887
> *looks good bro
> *


Mike, here is one for you :biggrin: ....thats all you'll get to see for now


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Veronica with Rick's caddy from Delegation cc....this feature should be out soon in the pages of LRM


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jun 1 2010, 08:01 PM~17669398
> *HeHeHe I caught " TwoTonz " in action after the Delano Show doing a shoot on a Majestics Delano '62 Impala ! get down TwoTonz I know those flicks came out badass as always, where they at? Well at lease give us a sneak peek.  I know u can't bust out all those pix !
> 
> 
> ...


this is the shot I was getting in that picture


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rey Ochoa III in his '64 hard top.....check out the full feature in an upcoming issue of Lowrider Magazine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Twotonz,* x7666*, BlitZ, Impala builder
What up Nick......I guess since this is the first time I see you in my topic ill ended with a picture from your caddys photoshoot (again....check out the full feature from this photoshoot in an upcoming issue of Lowrider Magazine)


----------



## x7666 (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:12 PM~17851038
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Twotonz, x7666, BlitZ, Impala builder
> What up Nick......I guess since this is the first time I see you in my topic ill ended with a picture from your caddys photoshoot (again....check out the full feature from this photoshoot in an upcoming issue of Lowrider Magazine)
> ...



:thumbsup: Nice


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:00 PM~17850906
> *Mike, here is one for you  :biggrin: ....thats all you'll get to see for now
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 08:09 PM~17851008
> *Rey Ochoa III in his '64 hard top.....check out the full feature in an upcoming issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


kool :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by x7666+Jun 21 2010, 09:14 PM~17851068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 10:09 PM~17851008
> *Rey Ochoa III in his '64 hard top.....check out the full feature in an upcoming issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


BPCC T.T.T.---"ITS AN OG THANG" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good pik,,, Twotonz


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 08:56 PM~17850834
> *for all those of you that were asking....yes it was Ruthie Skye in the Vitamen C feature
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PCHES N CREM 64_@Jun 21 2010, 10:03 PM~17851532
> *BPCC  T.T.T.---"ITS AN OG THANG" :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: good pik,,, Twotonz
> *


thanks man


> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jun 21 2010, 10:07 PM~17851567
> *NICE PIC TWOTONZ
> *


thank you cook


----------



## East925Bay (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:12 PM~17851038
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Twotonz, x7666, BlitZ, Impala builder
> What up Nick......I guess since this is the first time I see you in my topic ill ended with a picture from your caddys photoshoot (again....check out the full feature from this photoshoot in an upcoming issue of Lowrider Magazine)
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Very Nice.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:09 PM~17851008
> *Rey Ochoa III in his '64 hard top.....check out the full feature in an upcoming issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see the mag. Clean shot bro. Feeling them Ruthie Sky pics also. She is one bad Sexy Hyna.  :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by East925Bay+Jun 21 2010, 10:53 PM~17851914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Al....good meeting you


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

BAD ASSSSSS PICTURES .....


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 11:24 PM~17559007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This 64 looks fuking nice!!...Damm, look at all the work they put into that ride!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE+Jun 22 2010, 01:33 AM~17852742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 11 2010, 11:26 AM~17759476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BLACK WIDOW  LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 11:07 PM~17850989
> *this is the shot I was getting in that picture
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet shot!!!


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD TONZ


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

just went through every single page. some nice work... :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Jun 22 2010, 12:33 PM~17856058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a lot of pages to go thru....now you just going to have to keep up with it


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

one from Saturdays shoot


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Socios baby!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 22 2010, 07:59 PM~17860554
> *one from Saturdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...


nice i should of stayed longer :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 22 2010, 07:59 PM~17860554
> *one from Saturdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...


 Q VO TWOTONZ NICE PIC!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

loven it....


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:12 PM~17851038
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Twotonz, x7666, BlitZ, Impala builder
> What up Nick......I guess since this is the first time I see you in my topic ill ended with a picture from your caddys photoshoot (again....check out the full feature from this photoshoot in an upcoming issue of Lowrider Magazine)
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

Pictures are looking great as always!!


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

Firme pics. keep them coming :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning Tonz :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 22 2010, 06:59 PM~17860554
> *one from Saturdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 08:56 PM~17850834
> *for all those of you that were asking....yes it was Ruthie Skye in the Vitamen C feature
> 
> 
> ...



she looks good, good seing you cabron


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

lista para la fiesta con los globos :cheesy:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:03 PM~17850935
> *Veronica with Rick's caddy from Delegation cc....this feature should be out soon in the pages of LRM
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:03 PM~17850935
> *Veronica with Rick's caddy from Delegation cc....this feature should be out soon in the pages of LRM
> 
> 
> ...




:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

U DID A GREAT JOB ON THE (ANDY DOUGLAS ) HALL OF FAME WRIGHT UP  :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:03 PM~17850935
> *Veronica with Rick's caddy from Delegation cc....this feature should be out soon in the pages of LRM
> 
> 
> ...


She nice n thick she used to strip @ gold diggers here in Fresno


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:09 PM~17851008
> *Rey Ochoa III in his '64 hard top.....check out the full feature in an upcoming issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


Your killing it with this pic. BAd ASS Twotonz


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 22 2010, 11:21 AM~17855387
> *thanks Turtle...see you Saturday
> 
> x2
> *




GRACIAS CANT WAIT


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jun 21 2010, 11:57 PM~17850847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*YOU HIT ME AT THE HEART....

MAN I LOVE ME SOME LACZ AND LADIES.... A DEADLY COMBO *

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 23 2010, 11:19 AM~17866124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

JUST, WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :0


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

Damn Nice Pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Sick work as always big dawg!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

BAD ASS PICS .... BAD ASSS
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

great shots as always, homie  



















love them ladies and lacs!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

hey twotonz i just spoke to my boy Suave (fellow member) he said he did a shoot of his regal any sneak peeks since he did not invite me to the shoot haha :0


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530+Jun 22 2010, 08:10 PM~17860690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Ralph


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Jun 22 2010, 11:57 PM~17863287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Johnnie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Jun 23 2010, 07:37 AM~17864531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Mario


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uffin: :420:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Jun 23 2010, 09:03 AM~17865032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy+Jun 23 2010, 05:08 PM~17869102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Doug


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559+Jun 23 2010, 05:55 PM~17869514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the hospitallity to you and all the Goodtimes members


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jun 24 2010, 05:12 AM~17873857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.G+Jun 24 2010, 08:57 AM~17875020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62+Jun 25 2010, 08:01 PM~17889305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks BlvdB


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN+Jun 26 2010, 07:51 PM~17895386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I took this shot while driving back home from the East Bay on 580. I thought this 350z was looking real clean


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a shoot I did after the Majestics Delano show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a photoshoot in SanFrancisco. Amanda (original model in black) showed up to the shoot with her twin sister so I got her to model as well


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from Turtle and Keekee's wedding that I shot this weekend
at church


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Model port I shot for new model Amanda


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from my first photoshoot with Anna G


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last ones for the night


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 03:39 AM~17914264
> *from a photoshoot in SanFrancisco.  Amanda (original model in black) showed up to the shoot with her twin sister so I got her to model as well
> 
> 
> ...




ALWAYS WEARING THEM CHUCKS...... :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: REAL NICE USO! KEEP IT UP.....


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 01:39 AM~17914264
> *from a photoshoot in SanFrancisco.  Amanda (original model in black) showed up to the shoot with her twin sister so I got her to model as well
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THEM CONVERSE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 08:57 PM~17850847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:12 PM~17851038
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Twotonz, x7666, BlitZ, Impala builder
> What up Nick......I guess since this is the first time I see you in my topic ill ended with a picture from your caddys photoshoot (again....check out the full feature from this photoshoot in an upcoming issue of Lowrider Magazine)
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 12:45 AM~17914293
> *from my first photoshoot with Anna G
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 12:37 AM~17914251
> *from a shoot I did after the Majestics Delano show
> 
> 
> ...


I love Gerry's G'House!!!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jun 28 2010, 11:44 PM~17914290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

from a photoshoot in SanFrancisco. Amanda (original model in black) showed up to the shoot with her twin sister so I got her to model as well








[/quote]


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

when ever you need outfits 4 models lmk or just bring them by Forbidden XTC in Salinas I'll hook them up :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

al twotonz le gustan los churros,,


































con puro chilito, no limon,, 





aye golosa!!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> from a photoshoot in SanFrancisco. Amanda (original model in black) showed up to the shoot with her twin sister so I got her to model as well


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

when ever you need outfits 4 models lmk or just bring them by Forbidden XTC in Salinas I'll hook them up :biggrin:
[/quote]
Love this shot tonz


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 12:40 AM~17914267
> *from Turtle and Keekee's wedding that I shot this weekend
> at church
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

NICE PICS HOMIE.....


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Looking Good, Nice Pics Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jun 28 2010, 11:40 PM~17914267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 12:36 AM~17914244
> *I took this shot while driving back home from the East Bay on 580.  I thought this 350z was looking real clean
> 
> 
> ...


Castro Valley???


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Wuz up Twotonz...


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 12:39 AM~17914264
> *from a photoshoot in SanFrancisco.  Amanda (original model in black) showed up to the shoot with her twin sister so I got her to model as well
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Shoes!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jun 26 2010, 02:25 PM~17894100
> *great shots as always, homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 07:59 PM~17850888
> *the homie D
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: As always brotha you do amazing work!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Jul 2 2010, 08:47 AM~17944205
> *:biggrin:  As always brotha you do amazing work!!
> *


*eh brah...you got a clean ass lac - hope to see it soon in sac*


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Take this sh!t to page 500 already :biggrin: Have a safe 4th weekend uso we going to be at Dannys in SJ bbq and blowin sh!t up holla when u out here.....


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

:cheesy: just droping n from da ATL


----------



## RideORDie (Jun 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 22 2010, 07:59 PM~17860554
> *one from Saturdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...


  uffin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 22 2010, 07:59 PM~17860554
> *one from Saturdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 12:45 AM~17914293
> *from my first photoshoot with Anna G
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 12:42 AM~17914279
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GRACIAS TWOTONS POR TODO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

BAD ASSS PICTURES


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jun 22 2010, 07:59 PM~17860554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like hell bro, hate to be you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jul 2 2010, 05:42 PM~17948899
> *eh brah...you got a clean ass lac - hope to see it soon in sac
> *


Thanks brotha but i just sold it to one of my club brothas in Oklahoma so its now out there trearing the streets up


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 08:39 AM~17914264
> *from a photoshoot in SanFrancisco.  Amanda (original model in black) showed up to the shoot with her twin sister so I got her to model as well
> 
> 
> ...


Awww shit! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HOW'S IT GOING BROTHA?


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

wuz up homie


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

hey homie nice see you gettin the shots on sat i know you got a couple of good ones of the cars parked :biggrin:


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

and i am 500 i know you got a pic for me


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 22 2010, 07:59 PM~17860554
> *one from Saturdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 22 2010, 07:59 PM~17860554
> *one from Saturdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

q-vo beto :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

whats up 2tonz


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

500 pages :0


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 6 2010, 12:30 PM~17973597
> *500 pages  :0
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

WUT UP TONZ.. YOU GONNA BE IN TOWN FOR THE IMERIALS SHOW... IF SO SEE YOU THERE BRO.. KEEP DOING YOUR THING... TOO THE TOP FOR TWOTONZ 500 PAGES OF DOPE ASS PICS.. uffin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

:biggrin: BUMP 4 TWOTONZ...WHERE YOU AT BROTHA? :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

TONZ WHAT UP PIMPIN? 

LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU AT OUR SHOW IN MERCED, HOPE YOUR STILL COMING THROUGH IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE....
GUESS PASS WILL BE AT THE GATE!

MERCED CUSTOM AUTO SHOW
JULY 31ST 2010

T T T :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 9 2010, 10:21 AM~18002227
> *TONZ WHAT UP PIMPIN?
> 
> LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU AT OUR SHOW IN MERCED, HOPE YOUR STILL COMING THROUGH IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE....
> ...



I need a guess pass 2 I carry his camara equipment  :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 01:39 AM~17914264
> *from a photoshoot in SanFrancisco.  Amanda (original model in black) showed up to the shoot with her twin sister so I got her to model as well
> 
> 
> ...


nice shoes :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 9 2010, 01:19 PM~18003102
> *I need a guess pass 2 I carry his camara equipment    :biggrin:
> *


R U coming this year i don't think you made it out last year...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> from a photoshoot in SanFrancisco. Amanda (original model in black) showed up to the shoot with her twin sister so I got her to model as well


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

when ever you need outfits 4 models lmk or just bring them by Forbidden XTC in Salinas I'll hook them up :biggrin:
[/quote]


:worship: :worship:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> when ever you need outfits 4 models lmk or just bring them by Forbidden XTC in Salinas I'll hook them up :biggrin:


 :worship: :worship:
[/quote]
good pic beto


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Q-VO TWOTONZ
What do you think about this one? :biggrin: *








*Just when you THINK you have seen it all. :roflmao: :loco: *


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 9 2010, 06:14 PM~18006146
> *R U coming this year i don't think you made it out last year...
> *



I'm going to try bro I been working on weekends :angry:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:wow: Badass pics


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Jul 12 2010, 01:52 PM~18026224
> *:wow: Badass pics
> *


x2!! :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Jul 4 2010, 12:17 PM~17959098
> *Thanks brotha but i just sold it to one of my club brothas in Oklahoma so its now out there trearing the streets up
> *


 * damn...i didn't get a chance to see in in person - it's all good brah* :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 11 2010, 10:01 PM~18021692
> *Q-VO TWOTONZ
> What do you think about this one?  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

HERE IS A FEW RANDOM PIC'S OF SHOPS LAGGARD


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WHAT UP HOMIE...WERE U BEEN???? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

se me antojan some cookies and milk :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I cant come in here with out any pictures....from a shoot a few weeks back


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jun 29 2010, 04:44 AM~17914688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER+Jun 29 2010, 05:02 PM~17919974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saw your ride in the Lugz add.....sick


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1+Jun 30 2010, 09:12 AM~17925981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up Tiny


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Jul 2 2010, 07:17 AM~17943637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

WHATS UP DOG.....SHIT IS LOOKIN DOPE!!!! LIKE THE RECENT STUFF MAN, KEEP IT UP! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC+Jul 3 2010, 03:03 PM~17953977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Jul 5 2010, 12:46 AM~17962207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Jose....did you guys make it out to Denver?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76+Jul 6 2010, 11:41 AM~17973160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"camara equipment" is code word for "Ice chest full of beer"


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Jul 9 2010, 03:01 PM~18004566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ+Jul 13 2010, 12:45 AM~18032535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ay Joe.....your ride isnt blue is it? Im asking cause I saw a blue 68 that was flying a LIFE plaque in Delhi


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Jul 13 2010, 02:49 PM~18037273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie....how you been man?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 13 2010, 09:00 PM~18040975
> *sup Carlos
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 that's are new brother, COOL homie :biggrin: .Twotonz, WATUP! LOVING THEM PICS!
:drama: :h5: :420:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jul 13 2010, 09:09 PM~18041117
> *that's are new brother, COOL homie  :biggrin: .Twotonz, WATUP! LOVING THEM PICS!
> :drama:  :h5:  :420:
> *


thanks man


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 13 2010, 09:24 PM~18041314
> *thanks man
> *


 :biggrin: here is my ride


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

WAS UP TWO TONZ THANX FOR COMING DOWN BRO....
YA SABES WHEN EVER YOU WANNA COME THRU I GOT THE CORONA FAMILIARES COLD HOMEBOY.... :biggrin:


----------



## music4thaday (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCiILy_SDPE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Jul 13 2010, 09:28 PM~18041370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ay homie it was cool kicking back out there.....and them coronas were ice cold


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 13 2010, 09:58 PM~18040951
> *thats why im that chuck wearing, picture taking mofoker know as twotonz
> *



ha ha aint that the truth lol what's up tonz !


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 12 2010, 12:01 AM~18021692
> *Q-VO TWOTONZ
> What do you think about this one?  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 hno: :banghead: :loco: :nono:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 13 2010, 08:31 PM~18040616
> *I cant come in here with out any pictures....from a shoot a few weeks back
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A VERY NICE PIC BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 14 2010, 12:34 PM~18045182
> *THIS IS A VERY NICE PIC BRO  :thumbsup:
> *


X10000000000000! Sick Flick My Friend!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> NICE


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 13 2010, 08:31 PM~18040616
> *I cant come in here with out any pictures....from a shoot a few weeks back
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Jul 13 2010, 06:10 PM~18039025
> *HERE IS A  FEW RANDOM PIC'S OF SHOPS LAGGARD
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 13 2010, 08:31 PM~18040616
> *I cant come in here with out any pictures....from a shoot a few weeks back
> 
> 
> ...


  :naughty: When ever u need an equipment carrier for the photoshoots let me know Tonz :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 14 2010, 12:34 PM~18045182
> *THIS IS A VERY NICE PIC BRO  :thumbsup:
> *


 x10000000000


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 11 2010, 11:01 PM~18021692
> *Q-VO TWOTONZ
> What do you think about this one?  :biggrin:
> 
> ...




*SON OF A BISH... :0 *


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up homie! Damn all the pics looking real good! much respect! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 21 2010, 12:17 AM~17559428
> *check ou this old school monte
> 
> 
> ...


whats up mr twotonz this monte carlo needs a pictrue shoot for lowrider mag i feel thats its way pass due


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

Hey Twotonz just stoppin by to say wasup? Really coo meeting you at the Impalas and New Style picnic hope to see you around at future shows and picnics. :wave:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

shoot some of those pic's from yesterday that u took with that PROFESSIONAL camera of yours L O L 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
cool kicking back with u yesterday homie 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

THANKS HOMEBOY FOR THE PIC IN LOWRIDER MAG...AT THE LO'LYSTIC SHOW....LAST YEAR.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jul 17 2010, 09:08 AM~18068169
> *whats up mr twotonz this monte carlo needs a pictrue shoot for lowrider mag i feel thats its way pass due
> *


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 13 2010, 08:41 PM~18040734
> *thanks Anthony.....nice avatar
> *


Thanks Hommie Hope to see you soon at the Shows :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning Tonz, pics looking good as usual :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SUPP TONZ !! :wave:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

What up Homie


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 13 2010, 08:47 PM~18040806
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol i had a cruda the next day :biggrin:


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

TTMFT 4 TWOTONZ !!! :thumbsup: Keep up the good work brother !!!


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Thanks Twotonz for shooting my Daughter's Quince! It meant a lot! And thank your Brother for me! * :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Jul 13 2010, 09:10 PM~18039025
> *HERE IS A  FEW RANDOM PIC'S OF SHOPS LAGGARD
> 
> 
> ...


DDAMMMM, NICE MORENA!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 15 2010, 11:43 PM~18058715
> *Whats up homie! Damn all the pics looking real good! much respect!  :biggrin:
> *



HEY MANDO NICE WORK WITH THE VIDEOS!! YOU TURNING INTO A LOWRIDER DIRECTOR!!
PURO


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

any pics from this weekend? want tp update my for sale topic, and noooo i dont wnt any chips! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

watup twotonz


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

Q-VO BETO COMO ESTAZ :biggrin: TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2010, 05:52 PM~16882245
> *and these are the last of the pictures
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chucos66 (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 22 2010, 06:59 PM~17860554
> *one from Saturdays shoot
> 
> 
> ...



Me encanta la foto! Gracias por todo TwoTonz... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
T
formy uso!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG HOMIE HAVE A GOOD ONE...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

FELIZ CUMPLEAñOS HOMIE HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT B DAY WITH ALL THE FAMILY!
























TE VOY A PRESTAR A MI SANCHA :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 30 2010, 03:21 AM~18183090
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG HOMIE HAVE A GOOD ONE...
> 
> 
> *




x 2 tonz :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 30 2010, 09:06 AM~18184740
> *FELIZ CUMPLEAñOS HOMIE HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT B DAY WITH ALL THE FAMILY!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 30 2010, 12:21 AM~18183090
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG HOMIE HAVE A GOOD ONE...
> 
> 
> *


 X 2


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 13 2010, 07:32 PM~18039943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

Happy B-Day :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC714Santanero_@Jul 30 2010, 03:43 PM~18187974
> *Happy B-Day  :biggrin:
> *


 x2


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by townbizzness_@Jul 30 2010, 04:30 PM~18188881
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> 
> 
> ...


x64....HAPPY BIRTHDAY....HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PHOTOGRAPHER DUDE :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday my brotha!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Happy b-day youngster


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TONZ


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM THE TURTLES


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

HAPPY BITHDAY HOMIE


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

Was up compadre :h5:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

Tonz what brotha...thanks for coming out and covering our show! hope you enjoyed yourself, if you can i know you got some bad ass pics bro can you throw some up on our post in events. that would be greatly appreciated.
good looking :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 661 west sider (Aug 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 08:57 PM~17850847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice pix..


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

Happy belated bday TwoTonz...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Aug 3 2010, 09:33 PM~18222475
> *Happy belated bday TwoTonz...
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Waz up Two Tonz, Nice pic's. Keep up the good work Homie..... :nicoderm:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks eveyone for bumping my topic to the top and for the bday wishes.....I should have internet on my home pc by tuesday afternoon....so hopefully I can be on here like I was


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a shoot that I just finished about 2hrs ago


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I wanted to try something different.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I did a little better the second time around


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my attempt at giving her angel wings and a halo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this last one was just fucking around....I was trying to draw ballons and she was acting like they were taking her away.









I really enjoyed this shoot and I will be attempting more of this kind of photography soon


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats bad ass uso! Minty looks great too :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 12:39 AM~17914264
> *from a photoshoot in SanFrancisco.  Amanda (original model in black) showed up to the shoot with her twin sister so I got her to model as well
> 
> 
> ...



Thats Sauvez car


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 08:57 PM~17850847
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats just perfect  ............ that caddy is nice as well though.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 7 2010, 02:34 AM~18250431
> *from a shoot that I just finished about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


nice work as usual big homie


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Trying to set that shoot up for ya in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WT UP HOMIE????....NICE PICS....GTING ALL THE GIRLS.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Badass Flicks Tonz


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 7 2010, 12:35 AM~18250438
> *I wanted to try something different.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 7 2010, 12:36 AM~18250445
> *my attempt at giving her angel wings and a halo
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

So you guys will be happy to know that I now have internet on my pc again......and now, to post some pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the 2nd annual Merced Super Show.

Minty with Chris Roarks newest 58


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

clean 62 from Tuff-E-Nuff


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sangre Latina


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

not sure if he's flipping me off or if he's throwing up the peace sign?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Finally some pics........and damn nice too.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> [/quo
> pics came out nice bro how you been


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 7 2010, 03:34 AM~18250431
> *from a shoot that I just finished about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: * Geyottttt Dayummmmm...!!! * :wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Aug 10 2010, 10:53 PM~18281802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 10 2010, 10:49 PM~18281756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:your pics are alway priceless


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 10 2010, 11:53 PM~18281797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cook1970+Aug 10 2010, 11:05 PM~18281889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this one is from a feature in the new October issue of LRM....this pic wasnt used in the magazine


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 01:26 AM~18282431
> *this one is from a feature in the new October issue of LRM....this pic wasnt used in the magazine
> 
> 
> ...



i wonder why .... :naughty:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Whats up twotonz the Socios layout looks good in the new October issue of Lowrider magazine :cheesy: Gracias


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 02:26 AM~18282431
> *this one is from a feature in the new October issue of LRM....this pic wasnt used in the magazine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Very nice tonz.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 01:26 AM~18282431
> *this one is from a feature in the new October issue of LRM....this pic wasnt used in the magazine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

NICE ASS PICS TONZ!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Morning Tonz :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 01:26 AM~18282431
> *this one is from a feature in the new October issue of LRM....this pic wasnt used in the magazine
> 
> 
> ...


i remember this day :biggrin:


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 01:26 AM~18282431
> *this one is from a feature in the new October issue of LRM....this pic wasnt used in the magazine
> 
> 
> ...


nice whats up twotonz .. get a chance give me a call..big lou


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> [/quote
> 
> NICE!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Aug 11 2010, 01:43 AM~18282470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem man...thanks for bringing everyone out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Aug 11 2010, 07:27 AM~18283232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked the way that came out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Aug 11 2010, 08:29 AM~18283553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Rick


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86+Aug 11 2010, 03:34 PM~18286549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

now to dig up some photos to post up.....any suggestions?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 08:40 PM~18289009
> *now to dig up some photos to post up.....any suggestions?
> *


any shots of my car so i can put em in my for sale topic  and any of my lac if you have any, i miss that car :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 10 2010, 10:49 PM~18281756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 11 2010, 08:42 PM~18289037
> *any shots of my car so i can put em in my for sale topic  and any of my lac if you have any, i miss that car :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 11 2010, 08:49 PM~18289117
> *AWESOME!  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

my bike


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 01:26 AM~18282431
> *this one is from a feature in the new October issue of LRM....this pic wasnt used in the magazine
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 01:26 AM~18282431
> *this one is from a feature in the new October issue of LRM....this pic wasnt used in the magazine
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 11 2010, 09:49 PM~18289117
> *AWESOME!  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 11:15 PM~18290351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

BADASS THE PICS TWOTONZ. :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 12 2010, 12:15 AM~18290351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks tonzs nice shots :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 12:39 AM~17914264
> *from a photoshoot in SanFrancisco.  Amanda (original model in black) showed up to the shoot with her twin sister so I got her to model as well
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic, too bad the owner of the car and his club are a bunch of snitches


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 08:40 PM~18289009
> *now to dig up some photos to post up.....any suggestions?
> *


thought you might have a few of shaka? :biggrin:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 12 2010, 12:13 AM~18290337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great shot


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 02:26 AM~18282431
> *this one is from a feature in the new October issue of LRM....this pic wasnt used in the magazine
> 
> 
> ...


nice tits :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 12:37 AM~17914251
> *from a shoot I did after the Majestics Delano show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Great Pics Keep up the great work


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 09:40 PM~18289009
> *now to dig up some photos to post up.....any suggestions?
> *



What up big pimpin, how about so of those bad ass shots of our show this area one from the lift is bad ass bro....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

sup homie gud looking out thanks again


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP TWOTONZ :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 11:13 PM~18290337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :wave: Nice!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> this one is from a feature in the new October issue of LRM....this pic wasnt used in the magazine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from todays Impalas CC Sacramento Chapter 15yr anniversary. Congrats guys and thanks to all the Impala Members for the hospitality.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this 63 reminded me of the Boyz in the Hood one


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion+Aug 11 2010, 11:18 PM~18290361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Aug 12 2010, 07:47 AM~18291685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shaka64+Aug 12 2010, 05:57 PM~18296289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Oso64+Aug 12 2010, 08:08 PM~18297423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKN209+Aug 17 2010, 05:30 PM~18336258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats going on Jose


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Aug 19 2010, 01:04 PM~18353852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

*THANK YOU TWO TONZ FOR COMING OUT AND COVERING OUR EVENT 
THANK YOU AND GREAT SHOTS AS ALWAYS*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 21 2010, 10:59 PM~18373272
> *from todays Impalas CC Sacramento Chapter 15yr anniversary.  Congrats guys and thanks to all the Impala Members for the hospitality.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz+Aug 21 2010, 11:26 PM~18373419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: AQUI NOMAS BETO CHKING OUT UR BAD ASS PICS AS ALWAYS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 21 2010, 11:36 PM~18373488
> *:biggrin: AQUI NOMAS BETO CHKING OUT UR BAD ASS PICS AS ALWAYS
> *


thanks man....I need to post up more....I think ill post some more from the feature from the new LRM....Ill be back in a few :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: lookin sick :thumbsup:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 22 2010, 12:01 AM~18373283
> *this 63 reminded me of the Boyz in the Hood one
> 
> 
> ...


SICK BRO....


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I just had to say Q-vo on page 510 :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 11:13 PM~18290337
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 11 2010, 10:42 PM~18289037
> *any shots of my car so i can put em in my for sale topic  and any of my lac if you have any, i miss that car :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


For sale?


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 21 2010, 10:59 PM~18373272
> *from todays Impalas CC Sacramento Chapter 15yr anniversary.  Congrats guys and thanks to all the Impala Members for the hospitality.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Bad ass!


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

Thankz again for takin time out to shoot our event, I can' wait to see the picz
:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 23 2010, 10:14 AM~18383276
> *For sale?
> *


yes, my monte, not my lac


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 11:13 PM~18290337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Shott Tonz!!  :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 21 2010, 11:00 PM~18373276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like always :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 21 2010, 11:00 PM~18373276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QVO TWOTONZ U TOOK SOME FIRME SHOTS THATS MY 61 BEHIND THE CONVERT 
HOW CAN I GET A HOLD OF U SO I CAN SEE AND GET SOME COPYS OF MY CAR


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 21 2010, 11:01 PM~18373283
> *this 63 reminded me of the Boyz in the Hood one
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice pic  :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TWOTONZ..... HANDS DOWN THE DOPEST PHOTOGRAPHER.... BIG RESPECT BRO....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 22 2010, 03:13 PM~18377096
> *I just had to say Q-vo on page 510  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

42 days til Vegas uso!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TONZ GET AT ME BRO SO WE CAN GET GOING ON THAT THANG  :biggrin:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 10 2010, 10:48 PM~18281754
> *Sangre Latina
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic Twotonz


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 24 2010, 12:41 AM~18390387
> *yes, my monte, not my lac
> *


Good Choice NEVER let that art work of a Fleetwood go.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 26 2010, 06:28 PM~18415342
> *42 days til Vegas uso!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

quiovole Mr. Twotonz que tal de jale checa mi pajina todavia ando haciendo ajustes pero ahi ba quedando alrato


alberto herrera
http://www.qualityartdesigns.com/


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

TRAFFIC rollin thru :wave: :wave:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

SEPT 3RD </span></span>HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE THE RAFFLE JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER

ON THIS NEXT ONE WE WILL NOW HAVE A DJ PUTTIN OUT SOME GOOD MUSIC FOR US THANKS TO DANIEL OCHOA FROM BROWN PERSUASION


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt ..wuz up twotonz


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

HEY HOMIE WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE CAN YOU POST THAT PIC WITH MY RIDE IN THE AIR. THANKS I APPRECIATE IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

:wave: how you been friend?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

how are you doing sir???


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a few shots from one of my feature in the Nov2010 issue


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Patricia


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

going to be working on a feature on San Jose Firefighter Randy Perez soon, so keep an eye out for that and I will most likely shoot a couple more of his bombs.....since he has over a dozen bad ass bombs to choose from


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

they need to add a jaw drop smiley....... great pics.... you capture the perfect moment. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 11 2010, 12:56 PM~18541854
> *they  need  to  add  a  jaw drop  smiley.......  great  pics.... you capture the perfect moment. :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mariano from Cali Life CC


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

***Bringing this up to the new page***


a few shots from one of my feature in the Nov2010 issue



























Patricia



























going to be working on a feature on San Jose Firefighter Randy Perez soon, so keep an eye out for that and I will most likely shoot a couple more of his bombs.....since he has over a dozen bad ass bombs to choose from


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SEEN YOUR WORK IN THE NEW ISSUE OF LRM LOOKS GOOD BIG TONZ !!!!!!! KEEP IT UP HOMIE !!!!


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 12 2010, 12:05 AM~18545177
> *Mariano from Cali Life CC
> 
> 
> ...


WAS UP TWOTONZ PIK LOOKS FIRME BRO....
ANGEL SAID WAS UP.. HE CANT WAIT TO TAKE THE MAG TO SCHOOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> ***Bringing this up to the new page***
> a few shots from one of my feature in the Nov2010 issue
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2010, 11:05 PM~18545177
> *Mariano from Cali Life CC
> 
> 
> ...


love the father and son pix :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2010, 11:08 PM~18545189
> ****Bringing this up to the new page***
> a few shots from one of my feature in the Nov2010 issue
> 
> ...


 what ride is that??


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 13 2010, 04:01 PM~18557495
> *:wow:  what ride is that??
> *


its a auburn like a kit car


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2010, 12:32 PM~18541759
> *Patricia
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2010, 12:33 PM~18541766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 12 2010, 12:05 AM~18545177
> *Mariano from Cali Life CC
> 
> 
> ...


Damn this is nice... Tonz how many flashes you using on this shot?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 12 2010, 12:08 AM~18545189
> ****Bringing this up to the new page***
> a few shots from one of my feature in the Nov2010 issue
> 
> ...


Wow..... gorgeous! And the girl is cute too


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Sep 6 2010, 06:59 PM~18501368
> *HEY HOMIE WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE CAN YOU POST THAT PIC WITH MY RIDE IN THE AIR. THANKS I APPRECIATE IT.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2010, 11:08 PM~18545189
> ****Bringing this up to the new page***
> a few shots from one of my feature in the Nov2010 issue
> 
> ...


 JUST FREAKN AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 21 2010, 11:01 PM~18373283
> *this 63 reminded me of the Boyz in the Hood one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP 4 TWOTONZ..... SEE YA IN VEGAS BRO....


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

VIVA MEXICO INDEPENDENCE TOMORROW


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

Wuts up TwoTonz, great work homie see yu in Vegas!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

what up homie


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 15 2010, 09:46 PM~18579027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

:0 Your pics are bad ass as usual!!!


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
T for my uso :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

SUP BROTHER HOPE ALL IS GOOD :wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is the Pre-registration form, and yes you are reading it right. All pre-registered entries will be entered to win a 37 inch flat screen television. Pre-reg must be post marked by Oct. 11, 2010 to be eligible for the television. :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:  :wave: :drama:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

See you in Vegas Hommie


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

COOL TALKNING TO YOU IN WOODLAND


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

yeah it was good seeing you beto - mr twotonz

hey you gonna post pics bro from the show -also can you pm me the pic with me and my family, thanks


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 21 2010, 11:00 PM~18373276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 11:13 PM~18290337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

good to see you out in woodland


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here are a few from the LoLystics show
Mike's new '63 from USO LV


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mad Maxes '64


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Hawaiian Punch with some new upgrades


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Doug's Heavy Hitter from New Style


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

El Uno from RO Reno


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Imperials '59 from LA


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this bike caught my attention at the show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Raj's '64 next to the Lowrider Magazine truck


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 29 2010, 10:52 PM~18698554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

BTC BUILT RIDES....


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 29 2010, 10:52 PM~18698561
> *Mad Maxes '64
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass 64 and nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2010, 06:53 AM~18698565
> *Hawaiian Punch with some new upgrades
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: got more detailed shots??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Sep 29 2010, 11:04 PM~18698637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no....sorry :happysad:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

If u have time, can u pm me that shot of me and my family, and if u took.any of my Glasshouse, thanks


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 29 2010, 10:52 PM~18698554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Very nice and crisp!! Your the man Tonz!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

TONZ your pictures bro... they are amazing!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 30 2010, 07:55 AM~18700176
> *TONZ your pictures bro... they are amazing!
> *


x2!!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 29 2010, 10:54 PM~18698574
> *El Uno from RO Reno
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice pics!
:thumbsup:
Pleasure to meet you Twotones!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Sep 30 2010, 02:49 AM~18699240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Rivi


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Sep 30 2010, 09:31 AM~18700844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the pleasure was all mine.....Money Green was looking real good on Sunday :wow:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> Mad Maxes '64


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 29 2010, 10:55 PM~18698583
> *this bike caught my attention at the show
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture.... Thanx homie!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2010, 11:00 AM~18701616
> *you going to Vegas this year Ralf?
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: New job working 7 days a week :happysad:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

good to see u in Woodland. See you in Vegas


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> > Mad Maxes '64
> 
> 
> wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Sep 30 2010, 01:03 PM~18702860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Sep 30 2010, 06:23 PM~18705628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2010, 11:47 PM~18708636
> *make that money
> 
> Mike....its always good to see you....Ill see you out there
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

NICE PIC BRO :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

great work friend!


----------



## skanless van (Jul 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Oct 1 2010, 11:23 AM~18711526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Joe :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WT UP TWOTONZ!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Oct 1 2010, 02:05 PM~18712647
> *WT UP TWOTONZ!!!!
> *


whats up man....ill be back in Stockton tomorow to do a few shoots :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2010, 11:45 PM~18708628
> *:biggrin:
> 
> se mira chingon el seis cuatro
> ...





gracias its ready for you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

shot this about 2hrs ago


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 06:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


dam shes bad :wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 2 2010, 04:59 PM~18720117
> *dam shes bad :wow:
> *


thanks....nice Avi pic :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 05:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


thats pic came out tight bro


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 03:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Tonz, Nice Chick and Ralphs car is looking good as usual :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...



Damn bro u r good. see u in vegas


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 03:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2010, 01:51 PM~18713062
> *whats up man....ill be back in Stockton tomorow to do a few shoots  :biggrin:
> *


DAM, I JUST CAME ON THE SITE...ILL SEE U IN VEGAS THOA....FIRST ROUND ON ME..HOMEBOY... ..NICE PHOTO OF RALPH'S 66...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :0  :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


wow :0


----------



## centralvalley209 (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 29 2010, 11:54 PM~18698574
> *El Uno from RO Reno
> 
> 
> ...


anymore of this


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Oct 2 2010, 09:28 PM~18721712
> *DAM, I JUST CAME ON THE SITE...ILL SEE U IN VEGAS THOA....FIRST ROUND ON ME..HOMEBOY... ..NICE PHOTO OF RALPH'S 66...
> *


Hell ya I was hoping to see some BEHIND  the scene shots after seeing it in the photography topic :roflmao: Bad Ass Bro :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...



WOW GREAT PIC! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

Damn badass broad. :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


she was hella cool she even brought a bottle of patron for us to drink


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 29 2010, 10:54 PM~18698574
> *El Uno from RO Reno
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:43 PM~18720038
> *shot this about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 4 2010, 09:35 AM~18730447
> *she was hella cool she even brought a bottle of patron for us to drink
> *


what!!.she brought the patron!!.now that a bad as girl....more pics please


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Oct 4 2010, 09:23 AM~18730750
> *what!!.she brought the patron!!.now that a bad as girl....more pics please
> *


 :0


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 29 2010, 10:52 PM~18698561
> *Mad Maxes '64
> 
> 
> ...




*Damn bro, this one came out chingon.... *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Oct 2 2010, 08:31 PM~18721352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty+Oct 2 2010, 09:13 PM~18721593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OC714Santanero+Oct 2 2010, 11:02 PM~18722201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill look


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

whats up homie,keep up the goodwork


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Oct 2 2010, 11:47 PM~18722338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Oct 3 2010, 07:10 PM~18726772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got to love the models that bring hard liquor to a shoot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Oct 4 2010, 08:42 AM~18730490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Oct 4 2010, 05:29 PM~18734722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Adrian...._aver quando nos echamos unas chelas_


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ok...since I got a lot of real good feedback im going to post up another shot from the Jennifer/SimpleSix photoshoot....Ill be back in a few with the photo

Maybe a booty shot :biggrin:


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 08:27 PM~18737300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im ready :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by parrandero_@Oct 4 2010, 09:34 PM~18737392
> *im ready :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

alright....just cause I got a lot of good feedback here is another sneek peak at Jennifers and SimpleSix photoshoot


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 09:41 PM~18737505
> *alright....just cause I got a lot of good feedback here is another sneek peak at Jennifers and SimpleSix photoshoot
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

NICE! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 09:41 PM~18737505
> *alright....just cause I got a lot of good feedback here is another sneek peak at Jennifers and SimpleSix photoshoot
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider+Oct 4 2010, 09:42 PM~18737518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 11:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...


*ok ok stop it here.....you need to post up more pics of her....... nice...!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

nice pics............... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Oct 4 2010, 09:55 PM~18737684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks you homie


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2010, 12:02 AM~18737801
> *here you go Bean....you'll be happy to know that I hooked her up with Robert from Wanted Wear....So she will be at the Wanted Wear booth at the Vegas Super Show  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*may God bless you and your camera........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 09:41 PM~18737505
> *alright....just cause I got a lot of good feedback here is another sneek peak at Jennifers and SimpleSix photoshoot
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: i like that


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by del toro+Oct 4 2010, 10:06 PM~18737862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 09:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...


nice wow best of both werld in this pic!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


 

hope ill be able to make it to vegas...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 4 2010, 09:41 PM~18737505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 10:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: nice two tons!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 09:41 PM~18737505
> *alright....just cause I got a lot of good feedback here is another sneek peak at Jennifers and SimpleSix photoshoot
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 09:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 09:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLOPPY SECONDS (Feb 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 08:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE MEETING YOU IN CALI. SEE YOU IN VEGAS!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 08:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...


KOOOL [email protected]@


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Oct 5 2010, 02:40 AM~18738948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice pics. keep them coming :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86+Oct 5 2010, 08:10 AM~18739901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Rey....see you in Vegas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRantiquecarparts_@Oct 5 2010, 11:33 AM~18741487
> *Nice pics. keep them coming  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank man....this topic still has another 50yrs of growing


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*!M ST!LL WA!T!NG ON THE CALENDER............



WHATS GOOD TONELADA.....*




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 08:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...


Very Very Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 09:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo my friend! She was in San Diego at the ODB show with Impalas.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 09:41 PM~18737505
> *alright....just cause I got a lot of good feedback here is another sneek peak at Jennifers and SimpleSix photoshoot
> 
> 
> ...


Another great shot my friend!


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 4 2010, 09:41 PM~18737505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twice as Nice :run: :h5: You the man Bro :biggrin: Catch you in Vegas


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 11:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...


got damn :wow:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2010, 12:02 AM~18737801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 09:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...



Three Letters....WOW...... :wow:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 08:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> alright....just cause I got a lot of good feedback here is another sneek peak at Jennifers and SimpleSix photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

this one is for red63rag


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Oct 5 2010, 12:08 PM~18741751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Jae :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2010, 09:55 PM~18747363
> *this one is for red63rag
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63+Oct 5 2010, 03:53 PM~18743603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you go to Vegas make sure to stop by the Wanted Wear booth....real cool chick


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by towboss+Oct 5 2010, 08:31 PM~18746383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2010, 09:55 PM~18747363
> *this one is for red63rag
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :run: :sprint:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2010, 09:55 PM~18747363
> *this one is for red63rag
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS ALOT MAN


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59+Oct 5 2010, 10:34 PM~18747724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2010, 09:55 PM~18747363
> *this one is for red63rag
> 
> 
> ...


esta chingona esta photo!!!
dos toneladas te avientas homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW+Oct 6 2010, 12:20 AM~18748308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:0 SUP HOMIE, BAD ASS PICS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2010, 12:57 AM~18747386
> *calendar not looking good man....no damn time for it
> *



*!ts all good homes keep do!ng your thangs.....*


:biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2010, 08:55 PM~18747363
> *this one is for red63rag
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE SHOT!!!!HOMEBOY.... :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2010, 09:55 PM~18747363
> *this one is for red63rag
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Oct 6 2010, 03:20 PM~18753149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

nice pics as always.............


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Dont forget to take plenty of pics. @ the vegas ss so you can share with us !  Especially of all the [email protected] walking around :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Im almost ready to take off to Vegas. Thinking about hitting up Fremont st tonight and tomorow is the Girls of Lowrider party at the Rio.\


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Anybody thats in Vegas and wants to hang out and get fucked up, then just hit me up on the cell: 209 620-7481....best if you text letting me know who you are


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 09:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...


Good Gawd!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 7 2010, 10:09 AM~18759468
> *Anybody thats in Vegas and wants to hang out and get fucked up, then just hit me up on the cell: 209 620-7481....best if you text letting me know who you are
> *


   Have a good one!!! Maybe next I will make it.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 7 2010, 10:09 AM~18759468
> *Anybody thats in Vegas and wants to hang out and get fucked up, then just hit me up on the cell: 209 620-7481....best if you text letting me know who you are
> *


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 09:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE GIRLS THAT ARE TATTED


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2010, 10:55 PM~18747363
> *this one is for red63rag
> 
> 
> ...


JUST TOO CLEAN. :wow:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

WE NOT GOING THIS YR HOMIE, NEXT YR HOPEFULLY, HAVE A SAFE TRIP & TAKE LOTS OF FIRME FLICKS :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

got the homie Jose going out there.Repping L.I.F.E, if you can get a pic that would be cool, he will have a sick 20'' trike there. thanks


----------



## mexicali67 (Apr 7, 2009)

> Anybody thats in Vegas and wants to hang out and get fucked up, then just hit me up on the cell: 209 620-7481....best if you text letting me know who you are
> [ take a pic of the 63ss from one bad creation from the 818.4 the love of money.thanks twotons...


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> > alright....just cause I got a lot of good feedback here is another sneek peak at Jennifers and SimpleSix photoshoot
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2010, 12:55 AM~18747363
> *this one is for red63rag
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: * I like this pic.....a real car, in the streets, in action...* :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Oct 10 2010, 02:32 AM~18775676
> *SNOOKIE :dunno:
> *


THIS PIC LOOKS GREAT. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Oct 10 2010, 02:32 AM~18775676
> *SNOOKIE :dunno:
> *


SNOOKIE!!!!! THAT [email protected]%$ IS NASTY... :nosad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Top Row from L-R: BigMando (N.), Fisheye (N.), Supreme (C.), Bean (N.), Pete-sta (C.), Eschoelaid (C.), Popeye (C.), Sara (C.), Eric Howard (C.), Carlos (C.)
Bottom Row from L-R: Twotonz (C.), Stef (N.), Jae Bueno (N.), Deluxe (C.)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ill post up more from Vegas later.....right now im tired and just want to kick back at home









thanks Rey for the shot


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 01:18 PM~18784714
> *Ill post up more from Vegas later.....right now im tired and just want to kick back at home
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pics!!!!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 02:18 PM~18784714
> *Ill post up more from Vegas later.....right now im tired and just want to kick back at home
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TALKING TO YOU AT THE CAR SHOW HOMIE, NICE PICS LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here are a few pics from the Vegas Super Show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 04:02 PM~18785341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 03:06 PM~18785361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice TONZ now post the mirror angle....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i like boobs! :cheesy:


----------



## SargeistExisting (Sep 2, 2009)

All of the colors pop but, it seems your camera LOVES candy blue. Thanks for posting the pics!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

son of a bitch :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

nice meeting you 
thanks for the advice and your kind words


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Really great meeting you in Vegas primo...hope you made it back home safe. See ya next year homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 01:18 PM~18784714
> *Ill post up more from Vegas later.....right now im tired and just want to kick back at home
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM HOMEBOY....IT WAS GOOD PARTYING WITH U IN VEGAS....


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 07:03 PM~18785344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: niiiiiiiiiiice!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

i know you got one of my trokita :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

just got my copy of the new LRM and I want to thank you for making my ride look so good,thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> Ill post up more from Vegas later.....right now im tired and just want to kick back at home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Frijolito (Dec 23, 2008)

DAMN TWOTONZ NICE PICS. LADY'S WAS LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

as always :worship:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> > Ill post up more from Vegas later.....right now im tired and just want to kick back at home
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Badass shots tonz.Great to hear you guys had a blast in vegas bro.

TTT


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> Ill post up more from Vegas later.....right now im tired and just want to kick back at home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Saturday, October 16, 2010: Exhibition Special Event Day, 11am – 3pm

Bring out your rides and enjoy a day at the museum !

Enjoy the exhibit and these special opening activities; kids’ zone, demos, live art, music, food, music, vendors and more!
Lowriders have long been a symbol of cultural tradition and identity. The customized hydraulic setup, candy color paint jobs, chrome detailing and the stylized artistic touch of these cars have evolved from the Chicano community base to the broad spectrum of society. Lowriders: The Art of Low and Slow will explore the passion that comes with creating these vehicles and the history and evolution of lowrider culture. The exhibit will showcase some of the most ornate and visually captivating lowrider vehicles from the local community and beyond. 

For more info:

http://toweautomuseum.org/html/low_rider.html


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 03:18 PM~18784714
> *Ill post up more from Vegas later.....right now im tired and just want to kick back at home
> 
> 
> ...


 .. :0 Those shots are insane Uce!!! . . and I was there with you!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 04:07 PM~18785366
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 came out good!!!!!!


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 09:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...




BC CANADA :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

ARE YOU COMING DOWN TO CARNALES UNIDOS SHOW (BAKERSFIELD?)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Oct 11 2010, 04:07 PM~18785375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its from a filter I use


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Oct 11 2010, 07:22 PM~18786790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKN209+Oct 11 2010, 10:15 PM~18788412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdown59+Oct 12 2010, 07:23 PM~18795352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you my Australian homie




























j/p :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Oct 13 2010, 08:27 AM~18798494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas+Oct 13 2010, 09:51 PM~18806178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup...ill be covering it for LRM


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what up!? good seeing you in vegas uffin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2010, 01:30 AM~18807430
> *thank you my Australian homie
> j/p :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Tonz I left you a v/m last night and sent that material over to you, so check your inbox homie and get back to me today. I have my cell on here at work so get at me when you can


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Sup Twotonz any pics of my bike at the super show? you can pm them to me if you dont feel like postin them


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=565219


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 12 2010, 09:17 AM~18784706
> *Top Row from L-R: BigMando (N.), Fisheye (N.), Supreme (C.), Bean (N.), Pete-sta (C.), Eschoelaid (C.), Popeye (C.), Sara (C.), Eric Howard (C.), Carlos (C.)
> Bottom Row from L-R: Twotonz (C.), Stef (N.), Jae Bueno (N.), Deluxe (C.)
> 
> ...


what a line up...
thanks to all you pples piks from alittle down under
where the Low scene is a slow scene 

RESPECT!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MAYBE U COULD COME DOWN FOR MY SHOW ??








U COULD PRE-REGISTERED AT WWW.MAINSTREETCANOGAPARK.ORG


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One+Oct 14 2010, 01:47 AM~18807452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

We need more pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968+Oct 14 2010, 06:00 PM~18813102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 17 2010, 08:54 PM~18837401
> *We need more pics
> *


here is one from todays Carnales Unidos show in Bakersfield


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 17 2010, 08:57 PM~18837434
> *here is one from todays Carnales Unidos show in Bakersfield
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! 
:cheesy:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 17 2010, 08:57 PM~18837434
> *here is one from todays Carnales Unidos show in Bakersfield
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: FUCKN NICE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN+Oct 17 2010, 09:47 PM~18838070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Cook


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 17 2010, 08:57 PM~18837434
> *here is one from todays Carnales Unidos show in Bakersfield
> 
> 
> ...


Damn ! thats bad ass !


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

man you got badass pictures !!!!!

and fine ass girls


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

good seeing you bro


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> > Ill post up more from Vegas later.....right now im tired and just want to kick back at home
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

wuz up twotonz :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Oct 18 2010, 01:37 AM~18839346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal+Oct 17 2010, 10:46 PM~18838553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good seeing you to Rick....thanks for the cold one


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty+Oct 18 2010, 09:56 PM~18847733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Im posting this for Kenny Gonzales of Punch 84. If anybody is interested in the buying his truck give him a call at 209 485-5217. I dont really have any info on the truck so just give him a call if you have any questions


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 17 2010, 08:55 PM~18837414
> *
> Ill be in Japan   good luck thou
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: I'm Jealous!!


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 19 2010, 01:50 AM~18848925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wutz up man.. whats that on the knockoff?? is it a cover or sumthing?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> here is one from todays Carnales Unidos show in Bakersfield
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Good to see you for a qwik minute in Vegas uso enjoying the flix! :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

here is one from todays Carnales Unidos show in Bakersfield









:thumbsup: 

BIG UPS TWOTONZ HOPE ALL IS WELL. TAKE CARE BROTHER!
:wave:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> I SEE PUNCH IN THE BACKGROUND. DID THEY NOT SELL IT? :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> > I SEE PUNCH IN THE BACKGROUND. DID THEY NOT SELL IT? :0
> 
> 
> :0 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 19 2010, 02:50 AM~18848925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I havent seen kennys truck in a while


----------



## THE*TRUTH*HURTZ (Oct 19, 2010)

U DEFINATELY GOT SKILZ VATO
PROPZ


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2010, 10:44 PM~18737541
> *and a sneek peak at Tanya Love shoot with Dan's Lincoln from British, Canada....repping the Lux Army
> 
> 
> ...


she's bad ass, great personality....shot her in San Diego at the beginning of the year.....definately added accessories...hehehe


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 11 2010, 07:22 PM~18786790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

What up Bro, Thanks for them pointers in Bakersfield Carnal. You make it to the other side of the world yet?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ARE YOU READY FOR JAPAN :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sup TWOTONZ :wave: :wave:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

WAT UP TONZ :420:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SUPP TONZ !! :wave:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Oct 19 2010, 09:05 AM~18850256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'+Oct 21 2010, 12:56 PM~18871665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63+Oct 23 2010, 12:05 PM~18888359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a Quince I shot a little while back


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Big Rob from Aztecas' daughter


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some shots from the Dec 2010 issue of Lowrider Magazine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Anthony's 59 rag


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Anthony sporting one of my shirts....sick


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 04:36 PM~18942596
> *some shots from the Dec 2010 issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...



NICE! 
:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some of the shots with Jahara


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

shot right before sunset


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I like the way the lighting came out in this one....this was my first time using lighting ever....so it was a trial and error learing prosses


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

night time but we kept shooting


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

GOT ANY PREVIEWS DE MI VERDE IN WOODLAND OR BAKERFIELD, TWOTONZ? 
:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 29 2010, 04:38 PM~18942608
> *NICE!
> :biggrin:
> *


we going to have to shot Money Green soon


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 04:42 PM~18942645
> *we going to have to shot Money Green soon
> *


CUANDO QUIERAS!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Nice work Brotha


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Oct 29 2010, 04:41 PM~18942638
> *GOT ANY PREVIEWS DE MI VERDE IN WOODLAND OR BAKERFIELD, TWOTONZ?
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN+Oct 29 2010, 04:43 PM~18942654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 04:48 PM~18942693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WATCHA! DAM YOU AND THAT CAMARA MAKE MAJIC! :biggrin: 
TE DEVO UNA BIEN FRIA! CON CLAMATO... 

THANKS BROTHA :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Great shots TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN+Oct 29 2010, 04:50 PM~18942708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Tony....lincoln looked sick in Vegas man


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 04:34 PM~18942579
> *sup Mario
> *


Whats up Tonz, pics looking good as usual :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 04:48 PM~18942693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice pic of Money's Tre!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Oct 29 2010, 05:19 PM~18942880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Pamela...a girl I met at the LoLystics show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I like my girls thicker....but there is something about this girl I really like


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Anna G with El Hulk


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

last one for today


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. I want one of ur shirts Uce! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:. . How much?!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

love the pics TWOTONZ your my idel (sp) :happysad: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 04:05 PM~18785355
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~MONTECARLOW~_@Oct 29 2010, 08:58 PM~18944324
> *nice thanks homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: Your Monte was one of the Cleanest Car in Vegas Hommie :thumbsup: I like that Year Monte Hommie but you took it to a whole Nother Level. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlitZ+Oct 29 2010, 06:31 PM~18943314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

very nice pixs homie


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WHAT UP BROTHA? KEEP DOING YOUR THING, CAUSE IT'S BADD-ASS!!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

YOU THE MAN NICE PICS ALL OF THEM


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 04:38 PM~18942610
> *some of the shots with Jahara
> 
> 
> ...


 I LOVE THIS ONE!!!!!!! THANKS FOR MAKING MY RIDE LOOK SOOO GOOOOD!!!!!!YOUR THE MAN, BUT EVERYBODY ALREADY KNOWS   :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Oct 30 2010, 01:16 PM~18947808
> *I LOVE THIS ONE!!!!!!! THANKS FOR MAKING MY RIDE LOOK SOOO GOOOOD!!!!!!YOUR THE MAN, BUT EVERYBODY ALREADY KNOWS     :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

NICE PICS TWOTONZ :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 06:07 PM~18943141
> *I like my girls thicker....but there is something about this girl I really like
> 
> 
> ...


Really like this one Tonz!!! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 04:38 PM~18942610
> *some of the shots with Jahara
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 06:07 PM~18943144
> *Anna G with El Hulk
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 07:08 PM~18943148
> *last one for today
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of her? :boink:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 06:07 PM~18943144
> *Anna G with El Hulk
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 06:07 PM~18943141
> *I like my girls thicker....but there is something about this girl I really like
> 
> 
> ...


MUST BE THE BIKE LOL NICE PIC OF MY DAUGHTERS BIKE TWOTONZ


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 07:07 PM~18943144
> *Anna G with El Hulk
> 
> 
> ...


She was looking good til I looked at her legs :tears: :tears:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

sup homie


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 06:07 PM~18943141
> *I like my girls thicker....but there is something about this girl I really like
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 06:08 PM~18943148
> *last one for today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Curtis Fisher_@Nov 2 2010, 08:34 AM~18965880
> *She was looking good til I looked at her legs  :tears:  :tears:
> *


just needs a litttle more meat on her and she'd be grrrrreat!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 04:29 PM~18942542
> *
> thanks Danny....how's the married life treating you homie?
> 
> *


Everything is good Bro I can't complain. Got another lil one on the way, a boy :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 08:07 PM~18943141
> *I like my girls thicker....but there is something about this girl I really like
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 29 2010, 06:07 PM~18943144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No bra :boink:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks everyone for the nice comments.....this time next week ill be in Tokyo, Japan and I hope to be posting up photos everyday of everything in Japan.....so stay posted for those Tokyo Pics....Im going to try and make it feel like you guys are there with us


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 7 2010, 08:39 PM~19012029
> *thanks everyone for the nice comments.....this time next week ill be in Tokyo, Japan and I hope to be posting up photos everyday of everything in Japan.....so stay posted for those Tokyo Pics....Im going to try and make it feel like you guys are there with us
> *


Again, safe travels my friend! Cannot wait to see what you capture while you are there!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 7 2010, 08:41 PM~19012047
> *Again, safe travels my friend! Cannot wait to see what  you capture while you are there!
> *


thanks friend :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I did photos for the Gonzales family earlyer today. Here is one from that


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats a good pic bro


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 7 2010, 09:11 PM~19012377
> *I did photos for the Gonzales family earlyer today.  Here is one from that
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Erik and Tony


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 06:07 PM~18943141
> *I like my girls thicker....but there is something about this girl I really like
> 
> 
> ...


I like what I see here. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 7 2010, 09:11 PM~19012377
> *I did photos for the Gonzales family earlyer today.  Here is one from that
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 7 2010, 09:11 PM~19012377
> *I did photos for the Gonzales family earlyer today.  Here is one from that
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY NICE PIC TWOTONZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*
Safe trip to and back man! Cant wait for those pics....Ive made it a priority to one day go to one of those japanease lowrider shows b/c of ur pics!

*


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP 4 TWOTONZ


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 7 2010, 08:39 PM~19012029
> *thanks everyone for the nice comments.....this time next week ill be in Tokyo, Japan and I hope to be posting up photos everyday of everything in Japan.....so stay posted for those Tokyo Pics....Im going to try and make it feel like you guys are there with us
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BE SAFE HOMEBOY....HAV A NICE VACATION...... uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 7 2010, 07:39 PM~19012029
> *thanks everyone for the nice comments.....this time next week ill be in Tokyo, Japan and I hope to be posting up photos everyday of everything in Japan.....so stay posted for those Tokyo Pics....Im going to try and make it feel like you guys are there with us
> *


:run:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 7 2010, 08:39 PM~19012029
> *thanks everyone for the nice comments.....this time next week ill be in Tokyo, Japan and I hope to be posting up photos everyday of everything in Japan.....so stay posted for those Tokyo Pics....Im going to try and make it feel like you guys are there with us
> *



Good looking out! Be Safe my friend and have a great trip.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 7 2010, 11:39 PM~19012029
> *thanks everyone for the nice comments.....this time next week ill be in Tokyo, Japan and I hope to be posting up photos everyday of everything in Japan.....so stay posted for those Tokyo Pics....Im going to try and make it feel like you guys are there with us
> *


*
HAVE A SAFE TR!P ESE, WE CANT WA!T TO SEE THE FLY WH!PS AND REMEMBER 
"!F YOU GO!NG TO TAKE A B!G BODY MAKES SURE !TS A CAD!LLAC" *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

Q-VO BETO :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

change of plans....Japan photos will be posted in this topic:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569032


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

DOPE ASS PICS


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

stole this from Coast1


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2010, 04:15 AM~19049671
> *stole this from Coast1
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie, what I miss :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

OK, :drama:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2010, 04:08 AM~19049665
> *change of plans....Japan photos will be posted in this topic:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569032
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2010, 04:08 AM~19049665
> *change of plans....Japan photos will be posted in this topic:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569032
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

dont forget to check out the pictures from Japan on this topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=569032&st=0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2010, 12:22 PM~19065222
> *dont forget to check out the pictures from Japan on this topic
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=569032&st=0
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

more pics from Japan in the following link:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19070830


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2010, 04:42 AM~19070837
> *more pics from Japan in the following link:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19070830
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2010, 04:42 AM~19070837
> *more pics from Japan in the following link:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19070830
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE PICS


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2010, 04:42 AM~19070837
> *more pics from Japan in the following link:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19070830
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Coast, Jimmy, Mosco, Dee and Me are at Y Tech in Japan and dudes out here are doing it.....we keep forgetting that we in Japan since the homies are treating us one of their own.....much love to Y Tech, One Forty Riderz and Soul Crew out here in Japan


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2010, 04:42 AM~19070837
> *more pics from Japan in the following link:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19070830
> 
> ...


damm itttttttt thats downnnnnn locos


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2010, 12:22 PM~19065222
> *dont forget to check out the pictures from Japan on this topic
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=569032&st=0
> 
> ...


 :0 :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2010, 07:42 AM~19070837
> *more pics from Japan in the following link:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19070830
> 
> ...




*DAMN TONZ I SEE THESE PICS AND IM AT PEACE AND TRANQUILITY WITH MYSELF GETTING INTOUCH WITH MY INNER SOUL........( NO ****)* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Have a Happy and safe Thanksgiving TwoTonz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM MY FAMALIA TO YOURS BROTHER.  

ALSO LOVED THE COVERAGE FROM YOUR JAPAN TRIP :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

FROM EVIL THREAT CC


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 30 2010, 02:07 AM~18943144
> *Anna G with El Hulk
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :around: :around:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to you and your family Tonz  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 25 2010, 01:34 PM~19163095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

WATUP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

What up Tonz ? :biggrin: Are you still going to H-town for that show on Dec. 5th ?


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TOTHETOP


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

GOOD LITTLE JOURNEY THREW JAPAN HOMIE 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THAT WAS A COOL THREAD A LOT OF GOOD PIC'S U GUYS DID IT BIG OVER THERE
RIGHT ON WAY 2 PUT IT DOWN FOR NORHTERN CALI & THE WEST COAST


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:wave: . . :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 09:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...




















................................






(speechless)


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 07:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah.....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks everyone


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 03:42 PM~19246397
> *thanks everyone
> *


te aviantes dos toneladas!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 5 2010, 04:48 PM~19246454
> *te aviantes dos toneladas!!
> 
> *


I thought you would say "Que estoy pesado"
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 04:02 PM~19246573
> *I thought you would say "Que estoy pesado"
> :biggrin:
> *


me!!!!
cuando!!
:biggrin: 
pero si puro vato pesado en ese viaje!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 5 2010, 05:05 PM~19246597
> *me!!!!
> cuando!!
> :biggrin:
> ...


LOL


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 5 2010, 03:48 PM~19246454
> *te aviantes dos toneladas!!
> 
> *


'tan-eladas


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 5 2010, 06:04 PM~19247100
> *'tan-eladas
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


awesome video


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 11:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...



SICK Video! Good Shit....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks a lot fellas


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

THAT VIDEO WAS PRETTY SIK MANN, WHAT AN EXPERIENCE THAT MUST HAVE BEEN


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

Man that video was sick! awesome job putting that together. Thanks for sharing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ILL PHIL 64 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 5 2010, 10:51 AM~19244094
> *
> *


Looks like u had a good time bro.Nice video twotons


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass video tonz.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

badass video.. twotonz...

:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

kool video...tons


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass video TONZ :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks everyone....Im thinking of making more videos from now on


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2010, 09:05 PM~19257710
> *thanks everyone....Im thinking of making more videos from now on
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice Video.... That must be a trip to remember.... :biggrin:


----------



## PATRON GOLD (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2010, 08:05 PM~19257710
> *thanks everyone....Im thinking of making more videos from now on
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Q-VO Twotonz...keep up the good work!!!!! drop by "BIG SAL SIERRA" PAD FOR SOME MORE TACO'S de ASADA -N- CERVESAS!! :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2010, 08:05 PM~19257710
> *thanks everyone....Im thinking of making more videos from now on
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


clean homie 
didnt kno they got down like dat over there


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

Nice video Tonz


----------



## BOKJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

That video was great ---- damn them fools riding , good for them :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: T.T.T.


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

YOU GOT DOWN ON THAT VIDEO VATO :wow:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:wave: WUTS UP TTONZ?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks everyone....I really do appreciate all the feedback and comments


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...




GREAT VIDEO


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MYERS60_@Dec 8 2010, 09:30 PM~19278895
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


BAD ASS DOS TONELADAS ERES UNA CHINGONERIA


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

u da man


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

TTT for the Homie TWO TONZ!!! Amazing work my friend :thumbsup: What an experience that must of been........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

great job in the video homie


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 09:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

awesome video twotonz :thumbsup: looking forward to seeing more of your work


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


good video


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

that is THE BEST video I have seen on youtube.....Thank you Twotonz...


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 11 2010, 06:47 AM~19299998
> *that is THE BEST video I have seen on youtube.....Thank you Twotonz...
> *


Hell ya I didnt want it to end bad ass!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS VIDEO BRO


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Sup homie thanx 4 everything


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

That's video is nice... looks like you had a blast!


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 10 2010, 11:55 PM~19298967
> *good video
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

sick video bro


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## MyHopper (May 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 07:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS AN AWESOME VIDEO BRO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANK-YOU FOR SHARING THAT WITH US!! :worship:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

Q-VO BETO, SPREAD ON MAG CAME OUT GOOD


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Bad ass video Homie... I gotta make a trip out there.  :biggrin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

To The Top... What it dew TwoTonz...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Dec 20 2010, 10:06 PM~19380837
> *To The Top... What it dew TwoTonz...
> *


x2


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

q-vO TWOTONZ Merry Christmas homeboy.. maybe we'll catch up at a show this year loco.. to your continued success homie.. salud..


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


*ive watch this video like 6 times already!
love there lifestyle!*


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Merry Christmas Twotonz


----------



## G.M.C PRODUCTIONS (Aug 27, 2009)

What up cuzz this is geronimo just passing by to wish u a merry_christmas and a happy newyear drink up KEEP LOWRIDING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

JUST WANT TO WISH YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS TWOTONZ!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WHAT UP TONZ....M.I.A.....OR WHAT....LOL.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:...HAPPY HOLIDAYZ HOMIE....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Brownz530 (Nov 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Have a SAFE & HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

hope everyone had a good christmas and new year.


Im here setting up photoshoots and hopefully ill have a few new photos soon


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2011, 01:04 PM~19490914
> *hope everyone had a good christmas and new year.
> Im here setting up photoshoots and hopefully ill have a few new photos soon
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2011, 01:04 PM~19490914
> *hope everyone had a good christmas and new year.
> Im here setting up photoshoots and hopefully ill have a few new photos soon
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2011, 12:04 PM~19490914
> *hope everyone had a good christmas and new year.
> Im here setting up photoshoots and hopefully ill have a few new photos soon
> *


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2011, 12:04 PM~19490914
> *hope everyone had a good christmas and new year.
> Im here setting up photoshoots and hopefully ill have a few new photos soon
> *


. . There u are Uce, I was going to start asking around for you! . . Lol :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jan 3 2011, 05:42 PM~19493686
> *. . There u are Uce, I was going to start asking around for you! . . Lol :biggrin:
> *


i thought he flew back to japan!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 3 2011, 06:02 PM~19493917
> *i thought he flew back to japan!
> *


 . .. I wouldn't blame him! :biggrin: 
. . That was a badass trip you guys took, I'm down to ride next year!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2011, 01:04 PM~19490914
> *hope everyone had a good christmas and new year.
> Im here setting up photoshoots and hopefully ill have a few new photos soon
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## egutierrez90640 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...



What's up Twotonz, hope you had a great Christmas and a Happy New Year. I got to enjoy the video of your trip to Japan. Hopefully one day I can make it out there to see it in person! Hope to see you out in LA sometime soon! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

:nicoderm: THAT WAS A FIRME VIDEO ~~ KEEP IT COMING ~~ FIRME JOB


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 4 2007, 10:29 PM~8717978
> *some random cochina
> 
> 
> ...


i like them thick too very nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

watup twotonz


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## evilways70 (Jan 16, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.












WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Here is a photo from yesterdays photo shoot with Jose Martinez. We were going to go out and look for a "cool" spot to do the shoot at but Jose had a fridge full of cold Budweiser....so we decided to do the shoot infront of his house.









Jose wanted his kids involved in the photos so I came up with a fun way of having them in there but still keeping the focus on Jose. Needles to say they all had fun during the photo shoot


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2011, 01:53 PM~19674931
> *Here is a photo from yesterdays photo shoot with Jose Martinez.  We were going to go out and look for a "cool" spot to do the shoot at but Jose had a fridge full of cold Budweiser....so we decided to do the shoot infront of his house.
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Here is a photo from yesterdays photo shoot with Jose Martinez. 









Thats the man right there. A.K.A "All Nighter" as we called him from the old day's when he was President of Low Conspiracy Car Club Driving his 79 Bonneville "All Night Thing". 
This Cat in my opinion is the King of Swearls & Points when it came to Kandy Paint Jobs. I use to watch him lay out cars at Rene Montez house (Thats the man that showed me how to do body work) and would be amazed how Jose would lay down tape and produce patterns that were so bad ass, and did it like it was second nature. I learned a lot from watching Jose do his thing and was greatful because he always answered any of my questions when it came to Kandy Paint & laying out paterns.

Get Down "All Nighter" Its About Time
:worship: :h5:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jan 23 2011, 10:45 PM~19679484
> *Here is a photo from yesterdays photo shoot with Jose Martinez.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jan 23 2011, 09:45 PM~19679484
> *Here is a photo from yesterdays photo shoot with Jose Martinez.
> 
> 
> ...


your right it is about time. he is one of the best . he's taking my 76 caprice this weekend for new paint.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 11 2007, 10:40 PM~6966631
> *Lupe with Skanless 72
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Back from 07 :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Whatever happened to Lupe?


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2011, 12:53 PM~19674931
> *Here is a photo from yesterdays photo shoot with Jose Martinez.  We were going to go out and look for a "cool" spot to do the shoot at but Jose had a fridge full of cold Budweiser....so we decided to do the shoot infront of his house.
> 
> 
> ...















































SOME OF THE RIDES HE PAINTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice Twotonz


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2011, 12:53 PM~19674931
> *Here is a photo from yesterdays photo shoot with Jose Martinez.  We were going to go out and look for a "cool" spot to do the shoot at but Jose had a fridge full of cold Budweiser....so we decided to do the shoot infront of his house.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Jan 28 2011, 04:15 AM~19720542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

alright fellas Im uploading some of the photos from the Roadster show right now. Im planning on posting up all 500+ photos that I took out there. Ill start posting in 10min....


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2011, 10:49 PM~19743154
> *alright fellas Im uploading some of the photos from the Roadster show right now.  Im planning on posting up all 500+ photos that I took out there.  Ill start posting in 10min....
> *


 :0 . . . :cheesy: !


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ok thats if for now....I will post up the rest of the 400+ remaining photos tomorrow.


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

Sik pics bro keep them coming!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Just FCKN AWESOME PICS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great to see you this weekend my friend! Great photos as always! :biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

:wow: Awesome shots!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stiffy+Jan 31 2011, 01:24 AM~19743628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks TK


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

WHAT'S UP TWOTONZ IT WAS GREAT SEEING YOU THIS PASS WEEKEND!! I CANT BELIVE YOU DROVE BACK ON SAT...CRAZY!!!

THAM SICK PICS BRO!!! AND SPECIALLY OF DREAM ON CAME OUT BAD ASS!!!
GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 1 2011, 02:28 AM~19754187
> *WHAT'S UP TWOTONZ IT WAS GREAT SEEING YOU THIS PASS WEEKEND!! I CANT BELIVE YOU DROVE BACK ON SAT...CRAZY!!!
> 
> THAM SICK PICS BRO!!! AND SPECIALLY OF DREAM ON CAME OUT BAD ASS!!!
> ...


Good seeing you to Tony. The Lincoln was looking bad ass man....the whole Lifestyle line up was looking bad ass


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

my MacBook is acting up so ill continue tomorrow...still got a ton of photos to post up


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP BIG HOMIE :wave:


----------



## EightTrack (Oct 28, 2010)

*AWESOME PICS TONZ!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2011, 02:04 AM~19754129
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



THATS LEGENDARY PAINTER "BIG ED" MADRIGAL IN THE BACKGROUND...


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2011, 02:16 AM~19754164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HEARD THIS CAR HAS BEEN PAINTED FOR OVER 10 YEARS...WOW! BIG ED MADRIGAL PAINTED IT TO WHAT I HEARD...INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!! MY PERSONAL SHOW FAVORITE IN THE LO-LO CLASS. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2011, 01:52 AM~19754091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2011, 02:03 AM~19754126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOME BAD ASS WOODIES!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2011, 02:50 AM~19754202
> *my MacBook is acting up so ill continue tomorrow...still got a ton of photos to post up
> *


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*WHATS UP TONZ.......*



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

[/quote]

no comment :nicoderm: :wow: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TWOTONZ, THANK YOU FOR THE PIC'S :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice pics TWOTONZ!!!


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

SIC AZZ PICS!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

dayum real nice pics... good seeing you at the show too


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

PICS ARE BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Feb 1 2011, 09:12 AM~19755267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im familiar with the name Big Ed Madrigal but I wouldn't be able to point him out in a crowd....witch one is he?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Feb 1 2011, 09:57 AM~19755590
> *I HEARD THIS CAR HAS BEEN PAINTED FOR OVER 10 YEARS...WOW! BIG ED MADRIGAL PAINTED IT TO WHAT I HEARD...INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!! MY PERSONAL SHOW FAVORITE IN THE LO-LO CLASS. :biggrin:
> *


never mind....im going to assume that he is the Big guy with the Big ED tattoo on his forearm :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Feb 1 2011, 01:42 PM~19757217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Ed....how you been homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc+Feb 1 2011, 06:20 PM~19759751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you to man


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 2 2011, 01:52 AM~19764575
> *never mind....im going to assume that he is the Big guy with the Big ED tattoo on his forearm :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO+Feb 1 2011, 08:56 PM~19761781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Cook


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 2 2011, 01:57 AM~19764591
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ok now back to where I left off


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## PATRON GOLD (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 2 2011, 02:19 AM~19764644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:.....VERY VERY NICE PICS...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wow your pics are very very nice...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PATRON GOLD+Feb 2 2011, 02:48 AM~19764677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the very very nice comments


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## PATRON GOLD (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 3 2011, 03:07 AM~19775237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: ....HATS OFF TO YOU...TWOTONZ.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 2 2011, 02:16 AM~19764638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 3 2011, 03:13 AM~19775253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PATRON GOLD+Feb 3 2011, 03:11 AM~19775247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 3 2011, 03:19 AM~19775261
> *thanks PG
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 3 2011, 04:16 AM~19775257
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


got any more undercarraige and under mount set up pics of sinful sin tonz?


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Always a pleasure to my eyes uso...... great shots!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 2 2011, 12:59 AM~19764597
> *gracias paisano
> 
> good seeing you Mike....I ended up driving back home....did you guys end up doing anything that night?
> ...



We had many margaritas and beers ...


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 3 2011, 03:07 AM~19775237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!!!!!!!how many rides dose mr.cartoon have??? amazing pics!!!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 3 2011, 03:10 AM~19775245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKEN HELLA TIGHT PICTURE TONZ YOU GET DOWN HOMIE


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 2 2011, 02:00 AM~19764600
> *ok now back to where I left off
> 
> 
> ...


NNNNNIIIIICE


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 2 2011, 02:13 AM~19764628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2011, 02:16 AM~19754164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 31 2011, 12:26 AM~19743381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 31 2011, 12:33 AM~19743423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2011, 01:53 PM~19674931
> *Here is a photo from yesterdays photo shoot with Jose Martinez.  We were going to go out and look for a "cool" spot to do the shoot at but Jose had a fridge full of cold Budweiser....so we decided to do the shoot infront of his house.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf+Feb 3 2011, 01:19 PM~19778287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice....sounded like a good time


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63+Feb 3 2011, 10:56 PM~19783802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Garza


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

DAMN BRO YOUR PICS ARE ALWAYS FIRME HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 2 2011, 08:55 AM~19765640
> *wow  your pics are very very nice...
> *


x 2


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2011, 02:03 AM~19754126
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love your pics, these rides are super bad ass


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2011, 01:53 PM~19674931
> *Here is a photo from yesterdays photo shoot with Jose Martinez.  We were going to go out and look for a "cool" spot to do the shoot at but Jose had a fridge full of cold Budweiser....so we decided to do the shoot infront of his house.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

Bad ass coverage Tonz!! Thanks for sharing the pics ....since I wasn't able to go!!  Keep up the great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2011, 01:27 AM~19754184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD AZZ PICS TWOTONS...LOVING THAT 59....  :wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder+Feb 4 2011, 04:31 AM~19785277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 3 2011, 03:08 AM~19775240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bish is nice! Great shots Tonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Feb 7 2011, 03:59 PM~19810745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie....Toon be busting some bad ass rides every year


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR ONE OF THE BADDEST PHOTOGRAPHERS IN THE GAME...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luda132+Feb 9 2011, 01:08 PM~19828024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

No more website :dunno:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 9 2011, 12:03 AM~19824504
> *thanks Sara....I still have a bunch of photos from there to post up but I've just been real busy with work and projects that I havent had time to post the rest up....soon thou  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP BETO :biggrin:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Feb 9 2011, 10:53 PM~19832993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

continuing back where I left off


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Marcos Gaitan the owner of Psychotic Pineapple


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Got a lot of things in the works.....hope to be able to share some of that stuff with you guys soon


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 17 2011, 01:55 AM~19890693
> *Got a lot of things in the works.....hope to be able to share some of that stuff with you guys soon
> *



WADDUP BIG HOMIE HOW HAVE U BEEN..DID U PIC UP THAT RIDE???


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 17 2011, 01:57 AM~19890702
> *WADDUP BIG HOMIE HOW HAVE U BEEN..DID U PIC UP THAT RIDE???
> 
> 
> *


no....I offered him 5 and he didnt take it. I dont think this was the same car thou cause the belly wasn't done on this one


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 17 2011, 02:01 AM~19890718
> *no....I offered him 5 and he didnt take it.  I dont think this was the same car thou cause the belly wasn't done on this one
> *



OOH DAMMM THAT SUX..BUT IT WAS THE SAME CAR I SHOWED HIM THE PICS AND IT THE SAME ONE

 ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 17 2011, 01:52 AM~19890682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

firme pics homie ..keep it up...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Tonz had our meeting last night put your Grand Opening in April on the schedule will get with Uso Danny too plan us bringing 6 or more rides from the Bay/SJ Uso Ill spread the word to Stockton and Sac too..let us know if you need anything at all you got my number.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 17 2011, 01:55 AM~19890693
> *Got a lot of things in the works.....hope to be able to share some of that stuff with you guys soon
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Feb 17 2011, 02:11 AM~19890733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias Chavez


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Feb 19 2011, 09:01 AM~19908951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*CRUZIN INTO THE PAST*


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

at the end of day, hands down !!!aint no 1 messing wit u !!!!pics are on fire !!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Feb 22 2011, 12:35 AM~19930463
> *at the end of day, hands down !!!aint no 1 messing wit u !!!!pics are on fire !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Sweet Pixs,


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

>


no comment :nicoderm: :wow: :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote] :wow: Simply amazing!!! Sonny's newly aquired bomba is one BADD mo-fu... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Big Marty (Dec 7, 2008)

Whats up tonz? Great pics, keep doing your thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 24 2011, 11:23 PM~19956174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

finally.....here are the last photos from the Roadster Show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Marty+Feb 25 2011, 12:08 AM~19956447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Ralph


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Alright fellas give me some feedback on the Roadster Coverage....do you guys want me to keep posting all the photos that I take from shows is that to much? should I only post up a handfull? Let me here it


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEPEM COMING TWOTONZ


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THAMMMMMMM TWOTONZ YOU GOT DOWN!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 25 2011, 12:34 AM~19956555
> *Alright fellas give me some feedback on the Roadster Coverage....do you guys want me to keep posting all the photos that I take from shows is that to much?  should I only post up a handfull?  Let me here it
> *


post them up.You know where tru car guys :h5:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 25 2011, 03:34 AM~19956555
> *Alright fellas give me some feedback on the Roadster Coverage....do you guys want me to keep posting all the photos that I take from shows is that to much?  should I only post up a handfull?  Let me here it
> *



Look here buddy keep posting ..... :angry: 



You know we all love your pictures it inspires some of us...... :biggrin:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Feb 25 2011, 12:35 AM~19956561
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: KEEPEM COMING TWOTONZ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks for shearing the pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I HAVE A SHOW COMEING UP IN THE VALLE MAY 1ST AT CANOGA PARK HIGH SCHOOL IF U WANT TO COME DOWN IT WOULD BE NICE ILL POST FLYER SOON


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WAZ UP TWOTONZ IT WAS COOL CHOPPINN IT UP WIT YOU TODAY AT THE PHOTOSHOOT...HERE IN THE "NO"....


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 24 2011, 11:48 PM~19956369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE.... :biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 24 2011, 11:49 PM~19956374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Feb 25 2011, 01:49 AM~19956374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS!!!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

SOME GOOD PICS HOMIE!!!! uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

From todays photo shoot in my new studio. Coast Ones Caddy with Halina


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

^^ siiiiick! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS!!!! :wow: SICK WORK!!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Sixo and Tony


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 03:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 05:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...


*


VERY N!CE TONZ

WOW AND YOU GOT YOUR OWN STUDIO KNOW...*


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Very nice!!! Congrats on your studio!!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 03:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...



Great shot big dawg.Congrats on the studio tonz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...


very nice work homie...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...



dammmm sick ass pic as alwayss... dammmm shes fukn sexy !!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 01:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 03:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> From todays photo shoot in my new studio. Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlitZ (Jul 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Glad to see you moving up. :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

also great pic.Twotonz


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

selling 1970 impala for a friend interior been done. engine runs good , car in good condition body needs little work, lifted has one pump to the front has two battery's, asking $7,500 or best offer .... if interested please call big lou 559-250-6372...will post pics later..


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> From todays photo shoot in my new studio. Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

What up TWOTONZ.....I seeing the new LRM tham clean as work you put in!!! The pics look perfect!!!! :worship: It just keeps getting better and bettter!!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

YOUR WORK GETS BETTER AND BETTER TONZ! KEEP IT UP! :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Mar 8 2011, 02:03 PM~20043451
> *YOUR WORK GETS BETTER AND BETTER TONZ! KEEP IT UP! :thumbsup:
> *


X63!


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :0 NICE SHOT


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 3 2011, 03:09 AM~19775244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...


  good seeing you this past weekend  see you this weekend lol :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  can you leak any more pics? :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> > From todays photo shoot in my new studio. Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CUZICAN, FoolishinVegas
 :wave: U KNOOOOW


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks everyone on the good feedback....

Here is a little video I just made from the day of the shoot....excuse the low quality since I made it so people could see it in their phones


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 01:40 AM~20057058
> *thanks everyone on the good feedback....
> 
> Here is a little video I just made from the day of the shoot....excuse the low quality since I made it so people could see it in their phones
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Congrats on the Studio


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:28 AM~20033142
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Keep on Keepin on Tonz!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice pic of cadi


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks everyone....here is an out take from the feature I did in the May issue of Lowrider Magazine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Mar 9 2011, 12:32 AM~20048477
> * good seeing you this past weekend  see you this weekend lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 9 2011, 03:18 PM~20052350
> *
> *


/


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 11:41 PM~20065004
> *thanks everyone....here is an out take from the feature I did in the May issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 01:40 AM~20057058
> *thanks everyone on the good feedback....
> 
> Here is a little video I just made from the day of the shoot....excuse the low quality since I made it so people could see it in their phones
> ...


:worship: BADASS LAC :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 10:41 PM~20065004
> *thanks everyone....here is an out take from the feature I did in the May issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


kool shot.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from an import show in SF called WekSos


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

wow, love those pics.Sick pics. 4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JOE(CAPRICE)68, Twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 11 2011, 06:32 PM~20070769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :boink:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## dulce 64 (Feb 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 11 2011, 06:38 PM~20070818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shes hot


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> thanks everyone....here is an out take from the feature I did in the May issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 11 2011, 06:38 PM~20070818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 11:41 PM~20065004
> *thanks everyone....here is an out take from the feature I did in the May issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! NICE SHOT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: As Always Great PICS !!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

twotonz whats up homie......let me know when you go to those kind of events i will roll with you and help you out.....you know carry your gear and help you look at the chicks......lol

GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Any sneak pics of Jose's Bomb ?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 11 2011, 06:40 PM~20070836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> > thanks everyone....here is an out take from the feature I did in the May issue of Lowrider Magazine
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking Good Homie
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: 

:wave:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

> > thanks everyone....here is an out take from the feature I did in the May issue of Lowrider Magazine
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 11:41 PM~20065004
> *thanks everyone....here is an out take from the feature I did in the May issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


man this picture is bad ass. when I saw it I went and got my copy of LRM from the store really fast! All the pics look great!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63_@Mar 15 2011, 12:46 PM~20097431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

WHAT UP TWOTONZ HOW U BEEN BRO. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

keep up the good work USO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

\
uffin: :rofl: :rofl: uffin:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR 
TWOTONZ....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> From todays photo shoot in my new studio. Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sj68 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 25 2011, 12:49 AM~19956374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT IS BAD ASS :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dulce 64+Mar 11 2011, 06:51 PM~20070901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you OSO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!+Mar 12 2011, 11:20 PM~20078991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Gdawg :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Mar 14 2011, 06:44 AM~20086784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

INBOX IS FULL! 
I GUESS WE'LL SEE YA ON THE 16TH!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alberto+Mar 15 2011, 09:40 PM~20102032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a little to far for me but good luck


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USO6DOS+Mar 17 2011, 01:02 PM~20114279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 22 2011, 09:52 PM~20157186
> *INBOX IS FULL!
> I GUESS WE'LL SEE YA ON THE 16TH!
> *


hell yeah man....see you then homie


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 11:41 PM~20065004
> *thanks everyone....here is an out take from the feature I did in the May issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass picture and article!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 22 2011, 09:57 PM~20157258
> *Bad ass picture and article!!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thank you Sara


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Bout time you started posting more pics, Dos Toneladas.
Great pics!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

GOT ANY FROM WOODLAND SINCE THE MAG DID'T USE ANY?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

took these last year....not sure if I ever posted them


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Mar 22 2011, 10:02 PM~20157316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup....let me transfer some from my PC to Mac and Ill post up a few


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:0 :wow: :0


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 22 2011, 09:10 PM~20157404
> *gracias Perro De Arriba....I need to get back on track
> 
> Yup....let me transfer some from my PC to Mac and Ill post up a few
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

not sure if I posted these on here


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP+Mar 22 2011, 10:10 PM~20157408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

some videos from Japan


Looking for some allergy medicine for the homie Coast


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mosco showing the Japanese bus driver some porn....lol
ZC6O70fM


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome pix.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks man Hannibal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Mar 22 2011, 10:10 PM~20157414
> *:cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the LoLystics show....full coverage in the May issue of Lowrider Magazine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 11:41 PM~20065004
> *thanks everyone....here is an out take from the feature I did in the May issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


very nice homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inkpusher504_@Mar 23 2011, 01:27 AM~20158371
> *very nice homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you InkPusher


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Im tired...so ill post up the rest of the pics tomorrow


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 3 2011, 03:08 AM~19775240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cartoon dnt play


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 3 2011, 03:09 AM~19775244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

VERY CLEAN PICS TONZ! :wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2011, 01:23 AM~20158364
> *from the LoLystics show....full coverage in the May issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


Sick ass pics bro  :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:0 love those pics


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 23 2011, 09:56 AM~20160057
> *:0 love those pics
> *




X209


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Mar 22 2011, 09:59 PM~20157286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Homie u lucky dawg
 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

GET DOWN HOMIE...YOUR PIXZ R OFF THE HOOK.....


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Mar 15 2011, 09:40 PM~20102032
> *te aventastes como siempre y como as estado?
> *


Bad ass pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 11:41 PM~20065004
> *thanks everyone....here is an out take from the feature I did in the May issue of Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass pic Twotonz :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inkpusher504+Mar 23 2011, 01:35 AM~20158385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!+Mar 23 2011, 11:39 AM~20160734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Andy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

back were I left off


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Tito


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ramiro's Dully from Goodfellas cc


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a pair of dueces from Family First


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Luxurious rolled in real deep at this show


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 23 2011, 09:57 PM~20165878
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE PICS  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mike Jones









Rodney O and J Cooley


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> > :0 NICE PICS OF TRAFFIC  TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

damn bro nice pics...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Mar 23 2011, 10:24 PM~20166171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 23 2011, 10:25 PM~20166187
> *damn bro nice pics...
> *


thank Mike...I try :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> I'VE SEEN THESE CATS SOMEWHERE BEFORE


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> Ramiro's Dully from Goodfellas cc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Mar 23 2011, 10:08 PM~20165989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> Tito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Look like a great show. Great pics Homie....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 22 2011, 10:00 PM~20157295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2011, 01:21 AM~20158361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

As usual, AWESOME PICS TWOTONZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2011, 11:04 PM~20165945
> *Luxurious rolled in real deep at this show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:wave: TTT


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting pics from our show bro! 

OUTSTANDING WORK AS ALWAYS!


:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2011, 09:50 PM~20165802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: badass


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2011, 04:48 AM~20165786
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

[/quote]

mmm just incredible... :happysad: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Dam, man you take amazing photos. 5 stars. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58+Mar 23 2011, 10:34 PM~20166274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn  didn't know she was involved in an accident....is she ok?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tat2Izzy79+Mar 24 2011, 04:32 AM~20167286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great show been their since the first one and will be there again this year


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Mar 24 2011, 02:39 PM~20170703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you very much....haven't had time to post....trying to make sure this topic dosen't die out :happysad:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

went back to my Japan folder....all the homies that we met out in Japan are ok


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Kaoru the young lady in the top photo owns this '59 called Mack9


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

back at Kaoru's place with the '59 in the garage


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Souki's '64 at Y-Tech


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

at Mojo's Customs in Japan


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Pharaohs cc out in Nagoya, Japan


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Primera cc also out of Nagoya, Japan


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the homie Co-Pon's '64 from One Forty Rollerz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Japanese muralist Souki's '62 rag from Soul Crew


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Yo's '63 from One Forty Rollers and owner of Y-Tech


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Japan representing the number one lowriding magazine, Lowrider


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

that's it for now













oh wait there is one more I wanted to post up













Mosco humping out in Japan


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2011, 07:26 PM~20172275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2011, 06:08 PM~20172135
> *
> damn   didn't know she was involved in an accident....is she ok?
> *


She getting better Bro -Day by Day


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

thanks for the pic


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2011, 05:37 PM~20172355
> *that's it for now
> oh wait there is one more I wanted to post up
> Mosco humping out in Japan
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2011, 05:37 PM~20172355
> *that's it for now
> oh wait there is one more I wanted to post up
> Mosco humping out in Japan
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

> Thanks for the pic twotons. Hope you got another where its complete laying around.?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> > > > :thumbsup:
> > > >
> > > > Too many pictures in this topic to keep quoting. :worship:
> > > >
> > > > ...


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 24 2011, 09:03 PM~20174691
> *I wish i would have finished my night without that that image of you.  :rant:
> *


stop lying :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO-+Mar 24 2011, 06:45 PM~20172439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64+Mar 24 2011, 08:57 PM~20173939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2011, 07:37 PM~20172355
> *that's it for now
> oh wait there is one more I wanted to post up
> Mosco humping out in Japan
> ...



fuckin mosco im not suprised :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Mar 24 2011, 10:10 PM~20174778
> *stop lying :roflmao:
> *


:ugh: was a struggle to not right click save :happysad:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2011, 01:28 AM~20158376
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shots.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2011, 09:50 PM~20165810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2011, 06:33 PM~20172329
> *Japanese muralist Souki's '62 rag from Soul Crew
> 
> 
> ...


fuck!!!


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

>


mmm just incredible... :happysad: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2011, 07:15 PM~20172200
> *x2
> 
> bad ass ride
> ...


I dont think you have to worry bout that, just keep taking pics and i think you'll be fine.


----------



## raul123 (Jul 9, 2010)

what color is that 67 impala


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> > Thanks for the pic twotons. Hope you got another where its complete laying around.?
> 
> 
> TATS A HELLA NICE 64.....


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Mar 25 2011, 12:13 PM~20178611
> *TATS A HELLA NICE 64.....
> *



Thanks STKN209..


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt for TwoTonz


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2011, 06:37 PM~20172355
> *that's it for now
> oh wait there is one more I wanted to post up
> Mosco humping out in Japan
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

SUP BROTHER!
WIFEY AND I WERE GLAD TO SEE YOU YESTERDAY AT THE SHOW. KEEP DOING YOUR THING. SEE YOU SOON!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

WELL THE NEW SEASON IS HERE LETS START IT OFF GOOD!! FIRST ONE WILL BE FRIDAY MAY 6TH COMMON OUT LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN AGAIN LIKE LAST YEAR


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> > Thanks for the pic twotons. Hope you got another where its complete laying around.?
> 
> 
> beautifull ride!!!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2011, 06:36 PM~20172345
> *Japan representing the number one lowriding magazine, Lowrider
> 
> 
> ...


twotonz dont forget fresno kearnery park lowrider reuion bbq 4-16-11 for more info please call ralph at 559-803-3273 or dave at 559 -452-1143 thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Mar 24 2011, 10:37 PM~20175094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 08:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


TWOTONZ, REAL TALK THAT SHIT WAS TIGHT!!  
U GOT SKILLS...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


WOW GOODSHYT TONZ LIKE THE WAY THE MUSIC WENT WITH THE FLOW..

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 30 2011, 11:25 PM~20224029
> *TWOTONZ, REAL TALK THAT SHIT WAS TIGHT!!
> U GOT SKILLS...
> *



I concur!! :biggrin:  You need to do more vids!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

dope video Tonz


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

T  T  T


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

GOOD VID GEE !!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks fellas...I've been wanting to do videos for a minute but I didn't want to throw anything out there....I'm glad you guys like it. I will be doing more videos of shows that I'm not covering for the mag....I might even do some car features with video


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

after the DUB show I ended up meeting up with Twin from Individuals (thanks Coast) out at Crenshaw. This is just some raw footage that I got from that night


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


Good video Homie 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 30 2011, 09:25 PM~20224029
> *TWOTONZ, REAL TALK THAT SHIT WAS TIGHT!!
> U GOT SKILLS...
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

liked how the vid went slow and steady and had a smooth music flow. Nice to not see shit talkers, all hopping or shakey camera work


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 08:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


sik video and smooth music!!im feelin that 1!!
good job twotonz  :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks fellas


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Mar 30 2011, 11:24 PM~20224590
> *liked how the vid went slow and steady and had a smooth music flow.  Nice to not see shit talkers, all hopping or shakey camera work
> *


x62
Cant wait to see
your next joint.......


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Mar 30 2011, 10:24 PM~20224590
> *liked how the vid went slow and steady and had a smooth music flow.  Nice to not see shit talkers, all hopping or shakey camera work
> *



x100000 and like how the models were waving at him.. goodshyt!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 29 2011, 06:29 AM~20208098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 10:03 PM~6145936
> *lol at the guy in the background
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASSSSSS


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

nice work on the vids come out to san jo take a ride(or two) this summer


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

world class stuff tonz :thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 08:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...



real nice n clean!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
we need more!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 10:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


Perfectly smooth.


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 10:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


U have good vision Tonz!  

Whos on the track tho, sounds like Devin The Dude??


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


CAME OUT CHINGON BROTHER :thumbsup: GREAT JOB


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, THAT WAS ONE AMAZING VIDEO, MAN YOU GOT MAD SKILLS


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:0 :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2011, 10:18 PM~20166097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Tonz, nice pics Bro! how you been?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


very very good video.. you got skills.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

high qualty vid!!! major props......street low salinas??


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

very nice video TONZ love the straightness of the camera...........


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice work :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 07:25 AM~19243486
> *here is a video that I put together from my trip to Japan....hope that you guys enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER MASTERPIECE.....


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


Niice video


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


ur the man bro its a bad ass video :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 08:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Dam your as good with a video camera as you are with a regular camera :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

gotta put out some dvd's mayne


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


badass video homie :thumbsup: props!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


NICE JOB BROTHA!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 30 2011, 02:27 PM~20219973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we hope u can make nice video keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PSYCHO-_@Mar 31 2011, 05:58 AM~20226109
> *U have good vision Tonz!
> 
> Whos on the track tho, sounds like Devin The Dude??
> *


yep- called "Anythang"


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...



 YOU OUT DID YOURSELF BRO COOL ASS VIDEO :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~G STYLE 62~+Mar 25 2011, 07:04 AM~20176618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64+Mar 28 2011, 03:00 AM~20198852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illmatic 63+Mar 30 2011, 12:51 PM~20219306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Stickz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+Mar 30 2011, 09:57 PM~20224357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS+Mar 30 2011, 11:39 PM~20225045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope to have more


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ+Mar 31 2011, 04:23 AM~20225632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Luna...Ive been good homie and yourself?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go+Mar 31 2011, 03:32 PM~20229378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you ChopTop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Robert84+Mar 31 2011, 09:37 PM~20232441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you BLVD


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Apr 1 2011, 09:36 PM~20240110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost went with "See What I Can Pull" also by Devin The Dude  


> _Originally posted by 6t5DROP_@Apr 2 2011, 04:10 PM~20243666
> * YOU OUT DID YOURSELF BRO COOL ASS VIDEO  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you Sixty5Drop


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

a week late but here are the pics from DUB


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2011, 12:14 PM~20248325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

good job twotonz!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ+Apr 3 2011, 03:49 PM~20249396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice 58


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

GOOD WORK... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any more pics from the show??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!+Apr 3 2011, 08:11 PM~20251091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's all I have


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

great flicks !


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


Ddddddzammmm !!! TWOTONZ, u did an "OUTSTANDING' job on ur video, good shit man, keep it up !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> Thanks for the picture brother, hope to see u again soon !


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ... Always outdoing yourself Fam!


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


Nor cali doing it big :wow: this vid is sick. looks like a movie type shoot. keep it up homie you could do wonders for videoing lowrider shows :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
sick ass beats too


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2011, 07:58 PM~20250970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Apr 4 2011, 01:15 PM~20256621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Sick Shots....good seeing you at the show  


> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS+Apr 4 2011, 07:33 PM~20259648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you Cisco....got to keep raising the bar for myself


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Q-vo Twotonz


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by srt1+Apr 4 2011, 10:55 PM~20261862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

*The Grand Opening on April 16 for my Studio has been Canceled!*


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 8 2011, 03:15 AM~20289221
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up man....long time


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2011, 07:58 PM~20250970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 8 2011, 02:59 AM~20289202
> *The Grand Opening on April 16 for my Studio has been Canceled!
> *


ALL GOOD BROTHER KEEP ME POSTED IF YOU STILL DO IT DOWN THE LINE
KEEP DOING YOU


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte. Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!

:thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 08:19 AM~20290291
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> ...



CONGRATES BRO .. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats bro!!!!


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64' NINER (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 08:19 AM~20290291
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> ...


Congrats carnal! You deserve it. You been doing work for a while now and it's paid off. Always keep it real.


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 08:19 AM~20290291
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> ...


GOOD NEWS MAN IT'S OFFICIAL! CARRY ON WITH YOUR GREAT WORK TWOTONZ :thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 09:19 AM~20290291
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> ...


Congrats Twotonz.well deserved!!!!All your hard work paid off


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 08:19 AM~20290291
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> ...


congrats


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 11:19 AM~20290291
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> ...




Congrats homie well deserve so we will se less of you here its ok now the magazine just got better with you, volo, jae and my boy phil gordon the pics should be crazy now..... :biggrin:


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2011, 07:35 PM~20250777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

congrats. Twotonz..


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

congrats TWOTONZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

CONGRATS HOMEBOY....ITS WELL DESERVED....LIKE THE OTHER HOMIE SAID THE MAGAZINE JUST GOT BETTER WITH U,WITH YOUR STYLE YOU'LL TAKE TO THE TOP...HOMIE.......IT'LL FEEL GOOD TO HAV SOMEONE FROM UP NORTH IN THERE AGAIN TOO........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 08:19 AM~20290291
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> ...



congrats again bighomie... gonna be coo seeing u around more often.. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats Tonz


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

There you go homeboy.. what did i tell you before.. member u member.. take it as far as you can loco.. til the wheelz fall off..


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

FIRME DOING WHTA U LOVE AND GETTING PAID CONGRATS


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

ORALE LOKO CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 10:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...



nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 08:19 AM~20290291
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> *


Congrats TwoTonz.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:00 PM~20223742
> *I made a little video from this weekends DUB show at the LA Convention Center....my first event covered with video....hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


the video is the shit .. whats the name of that song the beats tight


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 08:19 AM~20290291
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> ...



x100

TO THE MATHAFUKING TOP TWOTONZ 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 08:19 AM~20290291
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> ...


Congrats! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2011, 07:58 PM~20250970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHES A HOTTY :cheesy:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2011, 08:28 PM~20251274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHOTS HOMIE :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2006, 11:50 PM~6153986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2006, 05:36 PM~6166847
> *ill be back a lil later on tonight and post more
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2006, 10:50 PM~6168924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0  TONZ IS THIS KAYLEEN ALFARO? I WENT TO SCHOOL WITH THIS CHICK AND SHE WAS A CHEERLEADER PM ME BRO .


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2006, 10:36 PM~6177708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

TWO, congrats homie, well desirved for a great photographer...


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats bro. Twotonz I hope you're gonna play a big part in LRM cause a lot of gente want it like it was, back in the 80's and 90's type magazine. MORE PICS LESS ADVERTISING!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@Apr 10 2011, 12:40 AM~20301967
> *Congrats bro. Twotonz I hope you're gonna play a big part in LRM cause a lot of gente want it like it was, back in the 80's and 90's type magazine. MORE PICS LESS ADVERTISING!
> *


Y SI!!

CONGRATS DOS TONELADAS!!
MAY NOW ILL CONVINCE MY SELF TO START BUYING IF THERES MORE PICS THAN ADDS AND 
:biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Big congrats big dawg.You the man tonz........


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!


Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.

So if you ever bought one of my calendars or one of my shirts, if you ever came up to me at a car show to introduce yourself to me, if you ever gave me a compliment on one of my photos, if you ever cleaned up your ride so I could take a photo of it, if you ever bump or TTT my topic or even if you never comment on my topic but you check it out regularly......THANK YOU. I only got this far because of everyones support.

I can't do anything about the advertisement but one thing that I can do is to do my best in every single photo shoot and article, in hopes of making those ads less noticeable/annoying


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...




  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...


CONGRATS AGAIN BIG HOMIE ..WELL DESERVED.. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...


  CONGRATS TWOTONZ


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...


thank u 4 giving me your time 2 work with u on the first calendar !!!!!!! U THE MAN !!!!!! it was good 2 c u on sat in san jose :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CONGRATS HOMIE HOPE YOU MAKE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE A WHOLE LOT BETTER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 10 2011, 06:30 PM~20305785
> *CONGRATS HOMIE HOPE YOU MAKE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE A WHOLE LOT BETTER!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> *






:0 congrats homie well deserved


----------



## SLOPPY SECONDS (Feb 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 12:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good job bro!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 12:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 
LOWRIDER MAG WILL BENEFIT BY HAVING YOU II-TONZ! CONGRATS! WILL BE SEE YOU SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

DANG !!! You made it !! Congrats !!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64' NINER+Apr 8 2011, 10:05 AM~20291227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see you around Huey


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+Apr 8 2011, 03:04 PM~20293314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danny thanks for always having your truck available for me....you showed me support from the start


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Apr 10 2011, 06:30 PM~20305785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.....I made it :biggrin: long road but I made a lot of friends a long the way


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...



CONGRATS BIG HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackGold62 (Jan 3, 2011)

THANK YOU TWOTONZ FOR EVERYTHING FROM MY FAMILY & MY CAR CLUB DELANO
MAJESTICS. YOUR THE BEST PHOTOGRAHPER AROUND!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...


Well deserved and humble, congrats man


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT  congrats bro


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats :biggrin: Homie....


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

CONGRATS BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...


BUENA SUERTE HUMBERTO,Y OTRA VEZ ARRIVA MICHOACAN Y LA LOWRIDER MOVEMENT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 12:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thank you Johnnie, Paul, Steve O, Mr ChopTop, OroLac, Luna, Trino, Rey and Groupe84


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...


Just want to say CONGRATS & VERY WELL DESERVED!!!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

U HAVE COME A LONG WAY ,(TWOTONZ) FROM SELLING CALENDERS OUT OF UR CAR TO TAKING PICS FOR LOW RIDER :biggrin: SHOOT 4 THE STARS  
U KNEW WHAT U WANTED AN U WENT OUT AN GOT IT  CONGRATS.
(PS) DO I HAVE A PLACE TO STAY WHEN IM N LA :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 10 2011, 09:36 PM~20307591
> *U HAVE COME A LONG WAY ,(TWOTONZ) FROM SELLING CALENDERS OUT OF UR CAR TO TAKING PICS FOR LOW RIDER  :biggrin: SHOOT 4 THE STARS
> U KNEW WHAT U WANTED AN U WENT OUT AN GOT IT   CONGRATS.
> (PS) DO I HAVE A PLACE TO STAY WHEN IM N LA  :biggrin: J/K
> *


thanks Doug and yes you do man....just let me know when you coming down


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Congrats brother, keep doing your thing, very well deserved


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 10 2011, 10:23 PM~20307989
> *Congrats brother, keep doing your thing, very well deserved
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589589


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I'm proud of u homie

Congrats, man I remember u selling t shirts and doing your thing 

Hey thank you for always being cool when I asked u to take pics of my rides or my club or my family :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Congrats!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...



Congratz homie well deserved....Just proves if u work hard for something Dreams do come to Reality


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thank you everyone....today's my last day in NorCal....heading out tomorrow


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2011, 10:29 AM~20310807
> *thank you everyone....today's my last day in NorCal....heading out tomorrow
> *


Have a safe trip bro


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...


congrats you deserve it homie!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2011, 10:29 AM~20310807
> *thank you everyone....today's my last day in NorCal....heading out tomorrow
> *


 :0 Congrats and good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Congrats Twotonz!
Any time you come back to visit Nor Cal, you know i got a tall can for you bro.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

congrats bro on ur new job with lrm hope to see u at socios in may have a safe trip to la and hope to see lrm come back to the way it was in the past years


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 08:19 AM~20290291
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> ...


Congrats Twotonz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2011, 10:29 AM~20310807
> *thank you everyone....today's my last day in NorCal....heading out tomorrow
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2011, 10:29 AM~20310807
> *thank you everyone....today's my last day in NorCal....heading out tomorrow
> *


CONGRATS TWOTONS..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

YOU HAVE FRIENDS AND FANS ACROSS THE WORLD.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> *Congrats Homie u r doing big things*


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2011, 10:29 AM~20310807
> *thank you everyone....today's my last day in NorCal....heading out tomorrow
> *


Congrats to you Twotonz!! Hopefully you can squeeze a lil time in your busy schedule to come check out our event in Fresno!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 07:19 AM~20290291
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HELL YEA, WELL DESERVED :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...


I knew I made the right recommendation when Lowrider asked me to recommend a freelance contributor in Northern California. From a regular contributor to a full time employee in a short amount of time is a great accomplishment. You know Stephanie & I are truly very happy for you. Your work and your attitude got you where you are today, which is starting a new chapter in your life and your career. Again, congrats and remember to hit me up so we can go celebrate! :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 13 2011, 07:43 AM~20327415
> *I knew I made the right recommendation when Lowrider asked me to recommend a freelance contributor in Northern California. From a regular contributor to a full time employee in a short amount of time is a great accomplishment. You know Stephanie & I are truly very happy for you.  Your work and your attitude got you where you are today, which is starting a new chapter in your life and your career. Again, congrats and remember to hit me up so we can go celebrate!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ttt!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

U always had the greater pics that ive seen all around. congrats on ur success.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte. Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> Keep up the hard work. Congrats...... :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...



Yea....... well don't think you're a bad ass now... :biggrin: Congrats 2T


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:thumbsup: 

Good luck, Dos Toneladas


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:37 PM~20304362
> *From selling calendars out of the trunk of my Cadillac to working full time for Lowrider Magazine......I MADE IT!
> Seven years ago, I went out chasing a dream and after many headaches and struggles I finally made it.
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: Congrats TWOTONZ ..


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CONGRATS BRO
:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 13 2011, 03:37 PM~20331400
> *Thanks again everyone
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Just Dont Forget NorCal..  :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

CONGRATS! :biggrin:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations !!

Martin~ H. Rodriguez


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

WHATUP TWOTONZ CONGRATZ HOMIE YOU DESERVE YOU DOING BIG THANGZ.KEEP ON DOING WHAT YOU DO DONT FORGET ABOUT US LIL PEOPLE LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: hard work pays off homie


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2006, 08:30 PM~6145341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*T
T
T
4
THE HOMIE*
:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrats- can you still post your future pics in here or are they property of LRM since going full time. Gonna miss the pics if you can't but I understand you gotta get paid


----------



## 65impalasfounder (Oct 19, 2008)

Q/VO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS FIRME BRO! CONGRATS!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Apr 16 2011, 11:19 PM~20356246
> *Congrats- can you still post your future pics in here or are they property of LRM since going full time.  Gonna miss the pics if you can't but I understand you gotta get paid
> *


they have always been property of LRM. I think what I will do is release them when they go out to the printer.

I have a lot more time now that my side job became my full time job and I also have a lot more options as far as locations and models to shoot, so I might start doing different type of shoots that I can post up. Hope you guys will like that


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 16 2011, 11:42 PM~20356349
> *they have always been property of LRM.  I think what I will do is release them when they go out to the printer.
> 
> I have a lot more time now that my side job became my full time job and I also have a lot more options as far as locations and models to shoot, so I might start doing different type of shoots that I can post up.  Hope you guys will like that
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 17 2011, 12:42 AM~20356349
> *they have always been property of LRM.  I think what I will do is release them when they go out to the printer.
> 
> I have a lot more time now that my side job became my full time job and I also have a lot more options as far as locations and models to shoot, so I might start doing different type of shoots that I can post up.  Hope you guys will like that
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :drama: :drama: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

hey tons heres the link i talked to u about
http://thebeetlelab.com/iitv/index.php


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

HAPPY ESTER FROM EVIL THREAT CC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 16 2011, 11:42 PM~20356349
> *they have always been property of LRM.  I think what I will do is release them when they go out to the printer.
> 
> I have a lot more time now that my side job became my full time job and I also have a lot more options as far as locations and models to shoot, so I might start doing different type of shoots that I can post up.  Hope you guys will like that
> *


sounds good


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 16 2011, 11:42 PM~20356349
> *they have always been property of LRM.  I think what I will do is release them when they go out to the printer.
> 
> I have a lot more time now that my side job became my full time job and I also have a lot more options as far as locations and models to shoot, so I might start doing different type of shoots that I can post up.  Hope you guys will like that
> *


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

HAPPY EASTER HOMEBOY....HAV A GOOD ONE....SEE U SOON.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Apr 24 2011, 10:31 AM~20408408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

HAPPY EASTER!!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WAZ UP TWOTONZ MAYBE U COULD COME OUT TO MY SHOW AND SHOOT SOME PIXS YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME AND GOOD JOB GETTING IN WITH LRM


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2011, 07:55 PM~20250947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2011, 11:56 AM~20248249
> *a week late but here are the pics from DUB
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2011, 09:50 PM~20165802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: sick


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:wave: wuts up bro? was kool chilling with you at the wedding last night bro. post up some pics. and keep up the good work.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte. Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> *congrates to you bradah....much love and blessings on your new venture in life - you are one of the baddest photographers out there. ONE LOVE BIG RASTA and the rest of the ISLANDERS C.C.* * lemme know if you need some island ladies for a photo shoot* :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: MAN!!! I know im late but your shots from the DUB show are SO SERIOUS HOMIE. I had to look at them all at least for 5 minutes a piece.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life+Apr 25 2011, 09:25 AM~20414710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...thanks man. My focus that day wasn't photography, it was videography....make sure to check out that DUB video


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

stoping by to say keep up the quality pics..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from Coast Ones wedding


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 30 2011, 02:16 PM~20454895
> *from Coast Ones wedding
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

watup twotonz


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome pics homie.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 2 2011, 09:21 AM~20465982
> *Awesome pics homie.
> *


x100000000000


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Wuzup homie :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

My dad and I wanna say congrats brotha! Sick photo shots and on top of that, one of the coolest guys to talk to......congrats from IMPERIALS L.A


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@May 2 2011, 03:38 PM~20468835
> *My dad and I wanna say congrats brotha! Sick photo shots and on top of that, one of the coolest guys to talk to......congrats from IMPERIALS L.A
> *


thanks man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok everyone, one of my duties at Lowrider Magazine is being Editor of Lowrider Arte Magazine.....so if you haven't already make sure to hit the like button on the facebook page....thanks everyone  

Lowrider Arte Magazine Facebook


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TWOTONZ


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 4 2011, 10:52 AM~20483231
> *Ok everyone, one of my duties at Lowrider Magazine is being Editor of Lowrider Arte Magazine.....so if you haven't already make sure to hit the like button on the facebook page....thanks everyone
> 
> Lowrider Arte Magazine Facebook
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 4 2011, 10:52 AM~20483231
> *Ok everyone, one of my duties at Lowrider Magazine is being Editor of Lowrider Arte Magazine.....so if you haven't already make sure to hit the like button on the facebook page....thanks everyone
> 
> Lowrider Arte Magazine Facebook
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 5 2011, 05:28 PM~20492926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I've been busy shooting a few times a week....wish I could post some previews. So far I've shot:
Lowrider Girls - Cover
Lowrider Magazine - Centerfold
and a few features for Lowrider Magazine, Lowrider Girls and Lowrider Arte


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 8 2011, 07:06 PM~20510819
> *I've been busy shooting a few times a week....wish I could post some previews.  So far I've shot:
> Lowrider Girls - Cover
> Lowrider Magazine - Centerfold
> ...


DO YOUR THANG HOMIE......MAKE THAT "MONEY".....


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the Museum coverage in the new Lowrider.


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 8 2011, 07:06 PM~20510819
> *I've been busy shooting a few times a week....wish I could post some previews.  So far I've shot:
> Lowrider Girls - Cover
> Lowrider Magazine - Centerfold
> ...



Congratulations homie well deserved,work your magic


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :worship:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 8 2011, 08:06 PM~20510819
> *I've been busy shooting a few times a week....wish I could post some previews.  So far I've shot:
> Lowrider Girls - Cover
> Lowrider Magazine - Centerfold
> ...


  thanks for my spread in new lrm


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Good finally meeting you in person Tonz, keep up the great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Rascal and Mike - glad you guys liked the features

Stickz good meeting you in Arizona


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

You coming to SOCIOS?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Sup Tony


Tito...I should be there


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Go to the Lowrider Mag Facebook page and check out the video I made of the Lowrider Magazine Phoenix show. Feedback is much appreciated


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

SAN JOAQUIN COUNTY FAIR,, BROWN PERSUASION CAR CLUB==CAR SHOW,,, FEATURING,,TOWER OF POWER IN CONCERT,,,SATURDAY JUNE 18th,, more info to follow,, flyer in process,, MARK YOUR CALENDARS FOR THIS GREAT EVENT IN STOCKTON,CA., PRE-REG. $20.00 gate $25.00,,, FREE TO THE PUBLIC !!!!!! LIMITED SPACE.... THANK YOU BPCC. PRES. TOMAS.....


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@May 21 2011, 11:19 AM~20599084
> *SAN JOAQUIN COUNTY FAIR,, BROWN PERSUASION CAR CLUB==CAR SHOW,,, FEATURING,,TOWER OF POWER IN CONCERT,,,SATURDAY JUNE 18th,, more info to follow,, flyer in process,, MARK YOUR CALENDARS FOR THIS GREAT EVENT IN STOCKTON,CA., PRE-REG. $20.00 gate $25.00,,, FREE TO THE PUBLIC !!!!!! LIMITED SPACE.... THANK YOU BPCC. PRES. TOMAS.....
> *


Bad ass cars and T.o.P. for free? ............ :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## Sammytt (May 23, 2011)

Pictures on my ride 

http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...2acfa79dd948221

http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...59ab2b526e2ad4d





















______________________


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Q-VO


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@May 22 2011, 11:17 PM~20608429
> *Bad ass cars and T.o.P. for free? ............  :0  :scrutinize:
> *


YES SIR.....


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 16 2011, 11:42 PM~20568675
> *Rascal and Mike - glad you guys liked the features
> *


No peaks at my sons shoot? :happysad:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 5 2011, 04:28 PM~20492926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


None of the whores are Mexican :uh:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:wave: SEE YA IN SACRAS!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 25 2011, 04:03 PM~20627674
> *None of the whores are Mexican :uh:
> *


mexican by injection


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey bro wats up it was great meetin u today


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top+May 5 2011, 08:28 PM~20492926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh im not mexican and i know that the last one is selma hayek and she is mexicana..... :0


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

wats up bro it was nice meeting u


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMIE 
THANKS 4 THE LOVE HOPE SOME OF THE PICS MAKE IT
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx for the coverage dos post some pics cabron


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

good talking to you TwonTonz..:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

WUTS UP TWOTONZ... IT WAS GOOD KICKN' IT WITH U IN SANTA BARBARA. 
 SEE YA SOON BROTHA! 


T T T


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

NICE METTING U AT THE SOCIOS SHOW TTT:worship::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

Whats up bro just stopping by to say "GRACIAS BRO" for keeping my cars safe in UR studio . see you soon.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

whats up Tonz! just wanted to say whats up homeboy! Keep up the excellent work bro!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

SINFUL1 said:


>


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

watup twotonz :h5:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SUPP TONZ GOOD TO SEE YOU IN THE O*C HOMIE .... HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU SOON G....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sup gentlemen....thanks for keeping my topic alive....even thou I have failed at keeping it up dated.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here is a sneak peak of the September's Centerfold with Jose's '37 Hudson from Viejitos


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

eastbay68 said:


> Q-VO


sup Joe


djrascal said:


> No peaks at my sons shoot? :happysad:


maybe


lrocky2003 said:


> :biggrin:


 :wave:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> here is a sneak peak of the September's Centerfold with Jose's '37 Hudson from Viejitos


That's just outright sexy right there!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> wats up bro it was nice meeting u


it was good meeting you to homie


Coast One said:


> uffin:


sup


DEUCES76 said:


> hey bro wats up it was great meetin u today


good meeting you to man :smile:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

CUZICAN said:


> That's just outright sexy right there!!!


I've shot a lot of bad ass car in time but right now I have to say that one was my favorite (and I'm not a bomb guy). The curves on that thing were so sexy, it really didn't have a bad angle


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

CUZICAN said:


> That's just outright sexy right there!!!


I've shot a lot of bad ass car in time but right now I have to say that one was my favorite (and I'm not a bomb guy). The curves on that thing were so sexy, it really didn't have a bad angle


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

EL RAIDER said:


> thx for the coverage dos post some pics cabron


Ya sabes que I got your back fucker (no ****)


~G STYLE 62~ said:


> WHATS UP HOMIE
> THANKS 4 THE LOVE HOPE SOME OF THE PICS MAKE IT
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


no problem homie


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :wave:


good seeing you at the show Mark


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

EVIL91 said:


> NICE METTING U AT THE SOCIOS SHOW TTT:worship::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


same here man


CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> WUTS UP TWOTONZ... IT WAS GOOD KICKN' IT WITH U IN SANTA BARBARA.
> SEE YA SOON BROTHA!
> 
> 
> T T T


good seeing you in Santa Barbara and thanks for breakfest


Hustler on the go said:


> good talking to you TwonTonz..:thumbsup:


good seeing you Tiny


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

LatinStyle86 said:


> whats up Tonz! just wanted to say whats up homeboy! Keep up the excellent work bro!


thank James


Newstyle Y2K said:


> Whats up bro just stopping by to say "GRACIAS BRO" for keeping my cars safe in UR studio . see you soon.


No problem man....hey had a nice little home to stay safe


SINFUL1 said:


>


LOL...nice....I dont think that I even have any of those stickers left for myself


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> watup twotonz :h5:


what up Joe


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :wave:


sup Mark


Johnny562 said:


>


thought I would meet you at your guy's show this past weekend


SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> SUPP TONZ GOOD TO SEE YOU IN THE O*C HOMIE .... HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU SOON G....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Good seeing you to homie


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

Twotonz said:


> here is a sneak peak of the September's Centerfold with Jose's '37 Hudson from Viejitos


badass


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Here is a behind the scenes shot from the upcoming Lowrider Girls cover shoot that I shot with Angelica Ivy


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

sup fool que tal el jale


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

como sufres cabron:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> como sufres cabron:thumbsup:


pura chinga


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

From Danny D's Shop....RIP to Lifestyle member Magoo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the Art in the Streets at MOCA


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the Ink N Iron show this weekend


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from a shoot I did with Speedy's Cadillac from High Class cc


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ok....I think I fucked around here enough for today....now back to work writing this article


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

Twotonz said:


> Here is a behind the scenes shot from the upcoming Lowrider Girls cover shoot that I shot with Angelica Ivy


:fool2:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

waddduppp good chilln with u at the ink and iron... goodtimez!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> waddduppp good chilln with u at the ink and iron... goodtimez!!


definitely good seeing you big homie


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> here is a sneak peak of the September's Centerfold with Jose's '37 Hudson from Viejitos


 bad ass bro:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Twotonz said:


> good seeing you in Santa Barbara and thanks for breakfest


YA SABES... ANYTIME! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking badass as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> here is a sneak peak of the September's Centerfold with Jose's '37 Hudson from Viejitos


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> Here is a behind the scenes shot from the upcoming Lowrider Girls cover shoot that I shot with Angelica Ivy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Twotonz said:


> Here is a behind the scenes shot from the upcoming Lowrider Girls cover shoot that I shot with Angelica Ivy


:0 :0 !!! You know how to get my attention UCE! :yes: 
. . Hey, I hear you're movin' up in the world UCE, don't forget about your people!! Lol


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> Here is a behind the scenes shot from the upcoming Lowrider Girls cover shoot that I shot with Angelica Ivy



:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Twotonz said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a behind the scenes shot from the upcoming Lowrider Girls cover shoot that I shot with Angelica Ivy
> ...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> from a shoot I did with Speedy's Cadillac from High Class cc


:wow::wow:uffin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> Here is a behind the scenes shot from the upcoming Lowrider Girls cover shoot that I shot with Angelica Ivy


 :thumbsup: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:yes::yes:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

*AZ SIDE, YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. SHE HAS A RARE FORM OF LUKEMIA. WE ARE PLANNING A BENEFIT FOR HER AND TO CREATE AWARENSS TO US ALL. WE WILL BE HAVING LOTS OF RAFFLES, LIKE A 50/50 RAFFLE, PINSTRIPING WORK RAFFLES FROM SEVERAL PINSTRIPERS, TATTOO RAFFLES AND MANY MORE ITEMS ARE COMING IN. WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN JULY 16TH, FROM 5 - 10 PM AT THE A & W ON 75TH AND ENCANTO. WE ARE LOOKING FOR A DJ TO VOLUNTEER THEIR TIME ALSO. IF YOU WANT TO CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING TO THIS PM ME FOR INFORMATION. THERE IS A FLYER COMING SOON ALSO!! WE ARE ASKING FOR DONATIONS AS ENTRY FEE FOR THE SHOW!!! LETS SHOW LOVE AS WE ALWAYS DO IN THIS TIME OF NEED AZ SIDE! PHX PRIME AND IDENTITY CC APPRECIATE EVERYONES SUPPORT.*


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

ENCINAS said:


> *AZ SIDE, YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. SHE HAS A RARE FORM OF LUKEMIA. WE ARE PLANNING A BENEFIT FOR HER AND TO CREATE AWARENSS TO US ALL. WE WILL BE HAVING LOTS OF RAFFLES, LIKE A 50/50 RAFFLE, PINSTRIPING WORK RAFFLES FROM SEVERAL PINSTRIPERS, TATTOO RAFFLES AND MANY MORE ITEMS ARE COMING IN. WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN JULY 16TH, FROM 5 - 10 PM AT THE A & W ON 75TH AND ENCANTO. WE ARE LOOKING FOR A DJ TO VOLUNTEER THEIR TIME ALSO. IF YOU WANT TO CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING TO THIS PM ME FOR INFORMATIOthanks again for your doN. THERE IS A FLYER COMING SOON ALSO!! WE ARE ASKING FOR DONATIONS AS ENTRY FEE FOR THE SHOW!!! LETS SHOW LOVE AS WE ALWAYS DO IN THIS TIME OF NEED AZ SIDE! PHX PRIME AND IDENTITY CC APPRECIATE EVERYONES SUPPORT.*


thanks again for your donation twotonz


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:yes::yes::naughty:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> *AZ SIDE, YOUR HELP AND LOVE AND SUPPORT IS NEEDED AGAIN!!! PHX PRIME AND THEIR FAMILY HAVE ASKED IDENTITY CC TO COME TOGETHER WITH THEM TO PUT ON A BENEFIT SHOW N SHINE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR MEMBERS DAUGHTER. SHE HAS A RARE FORM OF LUKEMIA. WE ARE PLANNING A BENEFIT FOR HER AND TO CREATE AWARENSS TO US ALL. WE WILL BE HAVING LOTS OF RAFFLES, LIKE A 50/50 RAFFLE, PINSTRIPING WORK RAFFLES FROM SEVERAL PINSTRIPERS, TATTOO RAFFLES AND MANY MORE ITEMS ARE COMING IN. WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN JULY 16TH, FROM 5 - 10 PM AT THE A & W ON 75TH AND ENCANTO. WE ARE LOOKING FOR A DJ TO VOLUNTEER THEIR TIME ALSO. IF YOU WANT TO CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING TO THIS PM ME FOR INFORMATION. THERE IS A FLYER COMING SOON ALSO!! WE ARE ASKING FOR DONATIONS AS ENTRY FEE FOR THE SHOW!!! LETS SHOW LOVE AS WE ALWAYS DO IN THIS TIME OF NEED AZ SIDE! PHX PRIME AND IDENTITY CC APPRECIATE EVERYONES SUPPORT.*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Twotonz said:


> here is a sneak peak of the September's Centerfold with Jose's '37 Hudson from Viejitos


oooo MY


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> from a shoot I did with Speedy's Cadillac from High Class cc


 :around::around::yes::yes:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

by the way twotonz love that last shot:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> from a shoot I did with Speedy's Cadillac from High Class cc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Twotonz said:
> 
> 
> > from a shoot I did with Speedy's Cadillac from High Class cc
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

how you been big homie?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> a week late but here are the pics from DUB


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Twotonz said:


>


 wow sure was fun!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

looking good


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T 

:thumbsup: 

:biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WHAT UP TWOTONZ..???:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

dos toneladas que pedo


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Watsup Twotonz! Hope they're treating you well. Hope to see you soon. From The NITE*LIFE East Bay Family.. :wave::wave:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ENCINAS said:


> thanks again for your donation twotonz


Tonz, I APPRECIATE YOU FOR YOUR DONATIONS FOR OUR EVENT IN JULY!!! MEANS ALOT BRO!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

WHAT UP MR TWO TONZ OF FUN? HOWS EVERYTHING BEEN GOING BRO. PICS LOOKING CLEAN AS USUAL!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

SUP BROTHER.. HOPE ALL IS WELL .. HERES A SHOW THAT JAIME IS PUTTING TOGETHER IF YOU LIKE TO COME UP AND KICK IT.
TAKE CARE


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:wow::wow::wow::thumbsup:


Twotonz said:


> Here is a behind the scenes shot from the upcoming Lowrider Girls cover shoot that I shot with Angelica Ivy


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Oh my


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Big Spike planking on top of his Regal


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

spike you a fool for that one lol


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:wave: Good seen you at IMPERIALS SHOW. keep up the good work! :thumbsup: see ya at the next one!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup 2tonez. Nice pic of the undercariage


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sup Tonz, good seeing you Sunday at the Imperial show. We are going to hang out this Sunday and have a couple cold ones. Hit me up if you want to come down its in Ontario.


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Twotonz said:


> from a shoot I did with Speedy's Cadillac from High Class cc


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> Big Spike planking on top of his Regal


:drama::rimshot:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

working on some videos for the upcoming Lowrider Magazine YouTube channel. Keep an eye out and here is a little sneak peak.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> working on some videos for the upcoming Lowrider Magazine YouTube channel. Keep an eye out and here is a little sneak peak.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> working on some videos for the upcoming Lowrider Magazine YouTube channel. Keep an eye out and here is a little sneak peak.


ha ha chole in the house.Awesome work as always Big dawg !!!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> working on some videos for the upcoming Lowrider Magazine YouTube channel. Keep an eye out and here is a little sneak peak.


RITE ON TWO-TONZ
:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Twotonz said:


> working on some videos for the upcoming Lowrider Magazine YouTube channel. Keep an eye out and here is a little sneak peak.


:shocked::shocked::cheesy:!!!
Looking forward to that Uce! :yes: :h5:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> working on some videos for the upcoming Lowrider Magazine YouTube channel. Keep an eye out and here is a little sneak peak.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> working on some videos for the upcoming Lowrider Magazine YouTube channel. Keep an eye out and here is a little sneak peak.


BADASS VIDEO TWOTONZ THANKS AGAIN FOR HOOKING MY BOY SAL UP:thumbsup:


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

Twotonz said:


> working on some videos for the upcoming Lowrider Magazine YouTube channel. Keep an eye out and here is a little sneak peak.


GOOD JOB BROTHA!!! I'M ALWAYS LOVING ME SOME CHOLE.....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Twotonz said:


> working on some videos for the upcoming Lowrider Magazine YouTube channel. Keep an eye out and here is a little sneak peak.


Pretty ill bro


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Twotonz said:


> working on some videos for the upcoming Lowrider Magazine YouTube channel. Keep an eye out and here is a little sneak peak.


great job ..


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> Big Spike planking on top of his Regal


THAT SHIT IS HELLA FUNNY PLANKING
JUST SAW THE STREET LOW GIRLS PICS OF THEM DOING THAT SHIT 2 FUNNY 
:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> working on some videos for the upcoming Lowrider Magazine YouTube channel. Keep an eye out and here is a little sneak peak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Twotonz said:


> working on some videos for the upcoming Lowrider Magazine YouTube channel. Keep an eye out and here is a little sneak peak.


 Bad ass Video Homie good seeing you on Sunday.


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

Looking good bro keep up the good work it was nice kicking it in the LA Show this past sunday


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> THAT SHIT IS HELLA FUNNY PLANKINGJUST SAW THE STREET LOW GIRLS PICS OF THEM DOING THAT SHIT 2 FUNNY :rofl::thumbsup:


 ! ... I want to see the girls !


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP HOMIE IT WAS NICE TALKING TO U AND SEEING YOU IN LA :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> working on some videos for the upcoming Lowrider Magazine YouTube channel. Keep an eye out and here is a little sneak peak.


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Good seeing you Tonz at the LA show. :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Twotonz said:


> working on some videos for the upcoming Lowrider Magazine YouTube channel. Keep an eye out and here is a little sneak peak.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

GOOD TALKING TO U BROTHER....SEE U IN MERCED.....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.........


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

Where's them flix at pimp??


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## MR. FORD (Sep 14, 2006)

Twotonz said:


> From Danny D's Shop....RIP to Lifestyle member Magoo


:angel:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

BAD ASS PICTURES HOMIE!!!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

T
T
T
4
THE 
HOMIE
:thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Twotonz said:


> working on some videos for the upcoming Lowrider Magazine YouTube channel. Keep an eye out and here is a little sneak peak.


:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the new LRM centerfold


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

whats up Twotonz:wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> from the new LRM centerfold


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## jrock2113 (Apr 4, 2011)

Twotonz said:


>


these are some nice nalgas


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Twotonz said:


>


 Nice pics


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:wave: Q-VO T-TONZ


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> from the new LRM centerfold


:thumbsup:NICE PIC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> from the new LRM centerfold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Twotonz said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

New cover I shot for Lowrider Girls


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> New cover I shot for Lowrider Girls


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> New cover I shot for Lowrider Girls


 wow!! :fool2: what up homie


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Twotonz said:


>


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> New cover I shot for Lowrider Girls


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

_*Twotonz in action! *_


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> New cover I shot for Lowrider Girls


uffin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> New cover I shot for Lowrider Girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

normie_pheeny said:


> _*Twotonz in action! *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

Twotonz said:


> New cover I shot for Lowrider Girls


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> from the new LRM centerfold


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> New cover I shot for Lowrider Girls




:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:wave::thumbsup:


Twotonz said:


> New cover I shot for Lowrider Girls


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Bro it was good to meet you at the Dallas show!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> normie_pheeny said:
> 
> 
> > _*Twotonz in action! *_
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> normie_pheeny said:
> 
> 
> > _*Twotonz in action! *_
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

nice see you bro in dallas!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks everyone....nice meeting everyone in Dallas....a lot of cool people out in that hot weather


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

wut TWO TONZ nice pics:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

globalwarming said:


> wut TWO TONZ nice pics:wave:


thanks man


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIE TWO TONZ.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Good job bro!


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

Carnales Unidos Super Show October 16 2011 *Carnales Unidos *proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs all solo riders and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the kern county fairgrounds Sunday October 16 2011. This year’s shows proceeds will be benefiting the Jamison center who provide a safe haven for abused, neglected and abandoned children. We will be providing non-stop entertainment from Cholo DJ all the way from Los Angeles mixing up your favorite old school jams as well as showcasing Kern County’s finest in the talent show. Future champs (kidsboxing club) of Shafter will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fightsfor all the aficionados of the sport. 3 big screens TV’s will be in the redzone playing your favorite NFL games throughout the day so you don’t miss that touchdown or tackle. Bako Bullyz will be in the house displaying they baddest pit bulls from around the state. And to top it off with the help and support from the lowriding and customized car community, we will have cars and trucks from throughout central Cali displaying and showcasing there beautiful rides for all to see. Food and drink vendors will be there so come hungry!!!! Carnales Unidos wouldn’t be who we are today without the support from the community and everyone who has helped us throughout the years from our first show held in 1977 (the old school poster, does anyone remember being there) until now. Thank You. Carnales Unidos. Any show questions call Harvey @ 661 340 1207. booth and vendor info call cirilo @ 661 340 0004 :thumbsup:
*CarnalesUnidos
*​


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Twotonz said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice pics of the new style crew!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Current New Style members









Original New Style members from the 70's


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> Current New Style members
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey, TWO TONZ can you make a poster out of this one and if so pm me on a price. thanxs brotha


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

globalwarming said:


> wut TWO TONZ nice pics:wave:


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> Current New Style members
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

Twotonz said:


> Current New Style members
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Twotonz said:


>


:naughty::thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Twotonz said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a behind the scenes shot from the upcoming Lowrider Girls cover shoot that I shot with Angelica Ivy
> ...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

here is a little preview of the December issue


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Adams 39 bad ass ranfla get down twtonz


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> Current New Style members
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

Twotonz said:


>


:boink:


----------



## Mr.Sea (Apr 22, 2008)

Twotonz said:


>









SWEET...............


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

COMO SUFRES DOS TONELADAS!!
:wow::tears::scrutinize::biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> COMO SUFRES DOS TONELADAS!!
> :wow::tears::scrutinize::biggrin:


someone had to step in and take photos of half naked females


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> someone had to step in and take photos of half naked females


:h5: i like the way you think


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> someone had to step in and take photos of half naked females


Y SI!!!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


> COMO SUFRES DOS TONELADAS!!
> :wow::tears::scrutinize::biggrin:


X 2..


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Had to stop by and say I love your work man props keep up the good work


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Twotonz said:


> someone had to step in and take photos of half naked females


:rofl: oh the shit you have to deal with.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Sup bro? U ready for Vegas???


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

GOOD SEEING U THIS WEEKEND....HOMEBOY...... SEE U IN NOVEMBER...GET READY.....:rimshot:AND :420: AND:barf:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

wats up bro


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Always nice pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ENCINAS said:


> Had to stop by and say I love your work man props keep up the good work


thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cali-Stylz said:


> :rofl: oh the shit you have to deal with.



Tuff job....I don't recommend it to anyone



rag61 said:


> Sup bro? U ready for Vegas???


Sup Johnny! I'm ready....see you out there homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

STKN209 said:


> GOOD SEEING U THIS WEEKEND....HOMEBOY...... SEE U IN NOVEMBER...GET READY.....:rimshot:AND :420: AND:barf:


no Vegas for you this year?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

DEUCES76 said:


> wats up bro


sup man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

bullet one said:


> Always nice pics


thanks Bullet


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from this weekends Woodland car show


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> from this weekends Woodland car show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> COMO SUFRES DOS TONELADAS!!
> :wow::tears::scrutinize::biggrin:


.. Pobrecito! :rofl: . . It's a hard job, but somebody's got to do it, right Uce! :naughty:


----------



## gamekilla61 (Oct 14, 2010)

Would love to see some of your 1961 gamekilla pic's......


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

whoah


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Twotonz said:


>


VERY NICE PICS:thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Twotonz said:


> Here is a behind the scenes shot from the upcoming Lowrider Girls cover shoot that I shot with Angelica Ivy


WOW!!!!!:thumbsup:



Twotonz said:


> from a shoot I did with Speedy's Cadillac from High Class cc


VERY NICE PIC, GREAT JOB:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

always nice pics.....:yes:


----------



## jroman (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT:wave:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> no Vegas for you this year?


IT WAS GOOD SEEING U IN VEGAS HOMEBOY....NOW I WILL SEE U IN NOV....FOR OUR 35th ANNIVERSARY........SHAUUUUU!!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

wats up bro nice talking to u in vegas :wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good to meet u tonz


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

What's up TwoTonz.. Sorry I didn't get to see you in vegas. I was there but didn't run into you. Keep up the good work bro.. From NITE*LIFE East Bay cc. :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

it was good seeing and meeting everyone this weekend


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> from this weekends Woodland car show


WOW..... VERY NICE :nicoderm:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> COMO SUFRES DOS TONELADAS!!
> :wow::tears::scrutinize::biggrin:[/QUOTE
> SEXY.....:nicoderm:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

nice pics bro :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


>


VERY NICE....:wow:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

NICE WORK.... Keeping them coming....:drama:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> from this weekends Woodland car show


:naughty:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

good meeting you in vegas homie!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

Where's the notorious stroller girl ??


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Twotonz said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

what up 2Tonz


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

It was good to finally get to meet you in Vegas bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

bump512 said:


> ttt






RICHIE'S 59 said:


>



With my intern....lol


el peyotero said:


> good meeting you in vegas homie!


Good meeting you to man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

BIG COUNTRY said:


> Where's the notorious stroller girl ??


 coming right up....lol



~G STYLE 62~ said:


> :thumbsup:





King61 said:


> what up 2Tonz



sup King.....you taking good care of my 61?



NINJA said:


> It was good to finally get to meet you in Vegas bro


Good meeting you to homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from the Dec Centerfold


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> from the Dec Centerfold


 Nice...  What's up Twotonz???


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Just dippin thru showing some support....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

sup Angel


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

*Glasshouse/Raghouse Picnic*

:wave: TWOTONZ it's been awhile bro. How have you been? Them pics are bad a$$ as always. I am requesting your services at our next Glasshouse/Raghouse picnic at Elysian park in LA, next door to Dodger Stadium if you can make it. Our next Glasshouse/Raghouse picnic is around 2 weeks after the Las Vegas super show in 2012. It will be an honor to us if you can be there. Give me a call, my number is the same. Stay  bro. One Love...


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> from the Dec Centerfold


I am loving this pic, very classy bro.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

shops laggard said:


> I am loving this pic, very classy bro.


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SUPP TONZ !!! NICE SHOOT IN THIS MONTHS MAG KILLN IT HOMIE !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup::worship:


Twotonz said:


> from the Dec Centerfold


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

sup 2tonz :thumbsup:


----------



## Bionic (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Sup tonz.....


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

DROPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WAZ UP HOMIE C U ON SATURDAY AT THE BP GET DOWN 
:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

THANKS HOMEBOY FOR COVERING OUR EVENT....SEE U SOON.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WHATS UP LOCO COO SEEING U SAT & THANKS FOR THE PICS HOMIE 
YUP YUP 
:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> from the Dec Centerfold


Nice pic..... :nicoderm:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Whats up Twotonz. here is a little more information on the Caddie from the Woodland Car Show.*
*

















**The Greatest Gift
*

Tissue Donors Impact Hundreds of Lives​



as a tissue donor, Brandon Castellanos will help as many as 100 people live fuller, healthier lives. For his mother​



*Sharon Castellanos, *​



*
*Nurse Practitioner at KP SCL’s Department of Perinatology, that knowledge helps her cope with his death. “My son was a very giving young man with a strong sense of quality of life,” Sharon recalls.“It gives me comfort that he can give the gift of quality of life to others.” Brandon was 18 years old when he died on Father’s Day in an automobile accident.

“I have been a nurse for 23 years and have known about organ donation,” Sharon said. “But, my knowledge was limited.I didn’t know how different the criteria are for tissue vs. organ donation and that many more individuals can donate tissue who cannot donate organs.” Sharon now helps the Musculo skeletal Transplant Foundation (MTF) Tissue and Eye Bank educate nurses about tissue donation. She has also consented to be an organ and tissue donor herself.

Nurses play a crucial role in ensuring that potential donors are evaluated effectively. CMS and The Joint Commission regulations require that deaths must be referred within one hour to 
1-800-55-DONOR, the Donor Network. The latest data shows that KP SCL is referring 100 per cent of deaths, although only 62 per cent are made within the hour.
Sharon was approached by family services staff from MTF and asked if she would agree to her son being a donor. At first she found the conversation difficult, but knew that Brandon would want to help others. “They were very respectful. It takes special training and sensitivity to approach families so soon after someone has died,” she said. MTF asks nurses to provide next of kin contact information to the Donor Network and to allow the staff of donor organizations,who are trained grief specialists. 

To initiate the conversation about donation. To find out more, go to www.mtf.org or call Mina Gatesat 510-798-5170.​[/QUOTE]


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> from the Dec Centerfold


:worship:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Twotonz said:


>


WOW:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> from the Dec Centerfold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

:yes: :thumbsup: YOU ARE A LUCKY MAN


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Keep 'em coming TwoTonz!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

REGAL81 said:


>


:naughty:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

Twotonz said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> Twotonz said:
> 
> 
> > from the Dec Centerfold
> ...


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

jroman said:


> View attachment 370113


Hey we like this one!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

65chevyridah said:


>


An artist at work keep up the good work twotonz


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome pics


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

shops laggard said:


> :wave: TWOTONZ it's been awhile bro. How have you been? Them pics are bad a$$ as always. I am requesting your services at our next Glasshouse/Raghouse picnic at Elysian park in LA, next door to Dodger Stadium if you can make it. Our next Glasshouse/Raghouse picnic is around 2 weeks after the Las Vegas super show in 2012. It will be an honor to us if you can be there. Give me a call, my number is the same. Stay  bro. One Love...



What up Vic....just let me know man....I'm not to far from there



Brown Society said:


> :thumbsup:






Coca Pearl said:


> x2:thumbsup:





SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> SUPP TONZ !!! NICE SHOOT IN THIS MONTHS MAG KILLN IT HOMIE !!:thumbsup:


thanks homie.....just trying to do my part for the mag


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup::worship:


she's bad


DREAM ON said:


> T
> T





DREAM ON said:


> T


 Sup Tony




bigsals54 said:


> sup 2tonz :thumbsup:


Sup big Sal....did you see your feature in the new issue?



Bionic said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

BigCeez said:


>


 Sup Big Ceez



MISTER ED said:


> Sup tonz.....


 What up ED?




lrocky2003 said:


> DROPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE


 Thanks homie 



NINJA said:


> :wave:


 What up Ninja?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

mrchavez said:


> :wave:


 sup Mr Chavez


~G STYLE 62~ said:


> WAZ UP HOMIE C U ON SATURDAY AT THE BP GET DOWN





~G STYLE 62~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Good seeing you and the FF homies




STKN209 said:


> THANKS HOMEBOY FOR COVERING OUR EVENT....SEE U SOON.....:thumbsup:


 Congrats to you and your family and club members on 35years



S.J convrt59 said:


> Nice pic..... :nicoderm:


 Thanks brother


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

uniques66 said:


> *Whats up Twotonz. here is a little more information on the Caddie from the Woodland Car Show.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]:worship::worship::worship::worship:

:worship:


el peyotero said:


> WOW:thumbsup:


 Sup Mark....have you seen the new Lowrider Arte? congrats man



6ix5iveIMP said:


> :shocked: REAL NICE PICS :shocked:


 thanks homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ANT'S RED 54 said:


> :yes: :thumbsup: YOU ARE A LUCKY MAN


 thanks Ant



REGAL81 said:


>






MrMONTE76 said:


> Keep 'em coming TwoTonz!! :thumbsup:


 I got a few to post up



cesar garcia said:


> :naughty:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Str8 Klownin said:


> :fool2:






65chevyridah said:


>






streetseen.com said:


> Hey we like this one!


 With my TX homie 


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


 going to try and make it out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ENCINAS said:


> An artist at work keep up the good work twotonz


 thanks Encinas 


Hannibal Lector said:


> Awesome pics


thanks you Hannibal


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that has kept my topic going....even if I haven't been keeping up with it, it is a great feeling to know that people keep it going....again thanks everyone


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Frank Silva


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Twotonz said:


>


HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!.....:fool2:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

que onda 2 toneladas!!!
como sufres homie!!
:tears:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


>


:wow: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Twotonz said:


>



*DAMN THE MIRROR IS ON THE WRONG WALL........*:fool2:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

aint been in here forever BUMP!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Twotonz said:


>


GOT DAMMMMMMM SICK!!!!!!!:run: :worship:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

*DAMMM SICK AZZZZ CADILAC ATTACK*


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Twotonz said:


>


Thanks for the spread carnal, it came out really good.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Twotonz took photos of my caprice I appreciate it , he was a real professional ,I have known him for years , seeing him start off slow and then getting to da top 

I can't wait for it to come out , thank-you bro


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

Twotonz said:


> Frank Silva


 orale BIG BERTO you take fotos of ugly vatos too ! Amigo give me a call when you get a chance, Pancho Pistolas :wave:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Twotonz said:


>


Damm Nice Homie 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Twotonz said:


>


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> Thanks to everyone that has kept my topic going....even if I haven't been keeping up with it, it is a great feeling to know that people keep it going....again thanks everyone


:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

i still love this pic..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

65chevyridah said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> Frank Silva


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:shocked:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

TTT fo TwoTonz
always good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks fellas....here is a shot from the Feb issue of LRM


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

SUPP TWOTONZ, WE MISS YOU UP HERE BRO MAKE SURE YOU COME SEE US AND HAVE A FEW COLD ONES


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

For sure Anthony....I'll be at Socios again next year


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I just curious as to how many of you guys would mob in this? and if you wouldn't....then why not?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> I just curious as to how many of you guys would mob in this? and if you wouldn't....then why not?


Id b proud to roll it.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Great pics, Dos Toneladas.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:wave: . . Sup Uso!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> thanks fellas....here is a shot from the Feb issue of LRM


Nice Homie 
Good Shit 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

mrchavez said:


> i still love this pic..


O yea that's a GOOD 1


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Here is another flick from the January issue


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Twotonz said:


> What up Ninja?


Not much homie, just been busy as shit at work. They got me on a pretty tight deadline before the end of the year. I see you're keepin busy pushin out tight ass flicks as usual. Keep up the great work bro!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Twotonz said:


> I just curious as to how many of you guys would mob in this? and if you wouldn't....then why not?


As my daily I would


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> I just curious as to how many of you guys would mob in this? and if you wouldn't....then why not?


No doubt. On the daily homie.... Great shots brotha. Looks like the 2012 issues are gona be on another level. Keep em coming


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

LOVE twotonz PICTURE'S...... :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

what up Tonz


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

x2^^^watup homie, see you at a show.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT for the homie!


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT for good pics


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump..


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> I just curious as to how many of you guys would mob in this? and if you wouldn't....then why not?


Id roll it til the wheels fell off i have a blacked out escalade on 26s n that pulls hos left n right, this 1 right here would have em flocking lol


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

mrchavez said:


> i still love this pic..


She BAD!!! :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

what up everyone....thanks for the bumps.....here one to start off the weekend with


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

NICE


REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> what up everyone....thanks for the bumps.....here one to start off the weekend with


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Twotonz said:


> what up everyone....thanks for the bumps.....here one to start off the weekend with


ay wey :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> what up everyone....thanks for the bumps.....here one to start off the weekend with


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

REGAL81 said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

Twotonz said:


> what up everyone....thanks for the bumps.....here one to start off the weekend with


DAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNN :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn twotonz got sum good ass pics...:thumbsup::boink:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

que te la pases chingon dos toneladas!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## G.M.C PRODUCTIONS (Aug 27, 2009)

A primo just passing by to say merrychristmas and a happy newyear..take care bro...FROM SMOKEY AND ALL CALI DREAMZ CC FAMILIA..


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM OBSESSION C.C.








*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Twotonz said:


> what up everyone....thanks for the bumps.....here one to start off the weekend with


nice pic homie, curious where this was taken at?


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

happy holidays sir!


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Season's Greetings TwoTonz!! From NITE*LIFE East Bay cc.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

to the top for my uso !! doing his thanggg!


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> what up everyone....thanks for the bumps.....here one to start off the weekend with


:thumbsup: NICE! Where the uncensored at?


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> I just curious as to how many of you guys would mob in this? and if you wouldn't....then why not?


Hell yeah I would! Has anybody said they wouldnt? :loco:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

***** 63 said:


>


:boink:


----------



## ~ 432 SIXTY 3 ~ (Jan 2, 2007)

Lookin Good Mendoza... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

bumps


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

*GOOD SEEING U G !!*


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

NICE PICS.. Keep up the good work...:thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt for da homie


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

T T T


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Twotonz said:


> I just curious as to how many of you guys would mob in this? and if you wouldn't....then why not?



*ok wheres the rest of the pics.....*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Hey u going to Japan this year ? If so when is there show


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTT FOR TWOTONZ bad azz pics!!!!!


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

mrchavez said:


> damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn twotonz got sum good ass pics...:thumbsup::boink:



Thank Mr Chavez


EXCANDALOW said:


> que te la pases chingon dos toneladas!!
> :thumbsup:



Gracias Loco....ustedes tambien



SW713 said:


> nice pic homie, curious where this was taken at?


it was taken at some park with a big ass lake in Moreno Valley....I forgot the park name


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

My95Fleety said:


> :thumbsup: NICE! Where the uncensored at?



uncensored??? I don't take photos of women like that :angel: 
:naughty:


My95Fleety said:


> Hell yeah I would! Has anybody said they wouldnt? :loco:



I was just asking because it was shot for our new Roll Players section in LRM



~ 432 SIXTY 3 ~ said:


> Lookin Good Mendoza... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


That's because I've been loosing weight but thank you for noticing....lol


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> *GOOD SEEING U G !!*



Good seeing you to homie....sorry I didn't get more of a chance to talk to you


MISTER ED said:


> *ok wheres the rest of the pics.....*



In the April issue of LRM



BIGTITO64 said:


> Hey u going to Japan this year ? If so when is there show


If I can hit a ride with someone


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

god almighty, these pics are sexy..:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

Great flicks


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WHAT'S CRACKIN BROTHA?:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

mrchavez said:


> god almighty, these pics are sexy..:thumbsup:



thanks 



Bigjxloc said:


> Great flicks



thanks



NEWSTYLEKING said:


> WHAT'S CRACKIN BROTHA?:wave:


Sup Pauly....how you been homie?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

What's up tonz.....I never seen that obsession picture from Vegas


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

600 pages nice!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good homie!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

yo TWOTONZ how ya been brotha


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Twotonz said:


>


Love this Pic...:naughty:


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> this one is from a feature in the new October issue of LRM....this pic wasnt used in the magazine


 i like this one!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

I wonder why...:scrutinize:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


>


NICE! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> this one is from a feature in the new October issue of LRM....this pic wasnt used in the magazine


WOW! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Twotonz said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## aaronsepeda (Jun 25, 2010)

S.J convrt59 said:


> WOW! :wow: :thumbsup:


Drop dead gorgeous


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

X2


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:drama:ttt


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Twotonz said:


>


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Twotonz said:


>


 NICE!!:boink:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Twotonz said:


>


DAMMMMMMMMMMMM THATS 1 BAD 1 
HOMIE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Twotonz said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> What's up tonz.....I never seen that obsession picture from Vegas



I'm look for it and post it on here



Tage said:


> 600 pages nice!


not going as strong but still going....lol



DJ Englewood said:


> yo TWOTONZ how ya been brotha


sup man.....looks like I might be making my way to Chi-town this year....if everything works out


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks Hannibal Lector, 1sexy80, TX-Klique, SJ59, Dropitlow, AaronS, Rafa, Joe, OhMyG., Gstyle and Excandalo


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Keep an eye out for our new biker magazine called Revolucion aka REV. I shot this today for our premier issue.


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

Firme shots homie!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> Keep an eye out for our new biker magazine called Revolucion aka REV. I shot this today for our premier issue.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Q vo homie


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> Keep an eye out for our new biker magazine called Revolucion aka REV. I shot this today for our premier issue.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

When are you coming back to nor-cal? I needs a big favor.... Can you help me finish a bottle of tequila .... Hope all is well bro.


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

>


:fool2:


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bump! TTT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Que Ondas Beto. :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

JLR_405 said:


> Firme shots homie!


thanks man


mr colors said:


> :thumbsup:



sup homie



ricks-94 caddy said:


> Q vo homie


sup Rick....long time homie...how's everything?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

STKN209 said:


> :thumbsup:


what up homie



MISTER ED said:


> :wave:


sup Ed....how's MIAMI?




BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTT


what up Boogie



INKA said:


> When are you coming back to nor-cal? I needs a big favor.... Can you help me finish a bottle of tequila .... Hope all is well bro.


I should be out there covering the Socios show again


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ElReyJr said:


> :fool2:


she's nice and thinck



JLR_405 said:


> Bump! TTT






eastbay68 said:


> uffin:


 JOE!!!!



Just_Looking said:


> Que Ondas Beto. :wave:


como andamos Junior


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Wuts up loco!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Stoppin by to show the homie some luv, great pics as always TT :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> Wuts up loco!


sup homie



NINJA said:


> Stoppin by to show the homie some luv, great pics as always TT :thumbsup:


thanks my Ninja


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Twotonz said:


> thanks my Ninja


 .... :ninja:


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Hey buddy u have any extra pics of my ride or my ride and her


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: !!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

What up two tonz


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

what up tone? to the top


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

What up mr twotonz of fun! Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sup Twotonz!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Twotonz said:


> thanks man
> 
> 
> sup homie
> sup Rick....long time homie...how's everything?



Everything is good homie....how's it gng 4for you in the city


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

bumps


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Q~vo dos toneladas!!
que ahi de nuevo homie!!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

wence said:


> TTT :thumbsup:






drasticbean said:


>



brought me good luck



BIGTITO64 said:


> Hey buddy u have any extra pics of my ride or my ride and her


I'll try and post that up soon


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> :thumbsup: !!



sup homie


SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> What up two tonz



what up G! how's everything



mr colors said:


> what up tone? to the top


Sup USO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

johnnie65 said:


> What up mr twotonz of fun! Keep up the awesome work.



thank you Johnnie


HardtoPlease65 said:


> Sup Twotonz!!



sup Mickey.....the cover is almost out man



ricks-94 caddy said:


> Everything is good homie....how's it gng 4for you in the city


I can't complain to much....I saw Paisa on Monday when I was at Alberto's


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

S.J convrt59 said:


>






mr colors said:


> bumps



:thumbsup:



eastbay68 said:


> :wave:


sup Joe....next time I'm up I'm stop by and put down a few red and whites with you


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:



:biggrin:


EXCANDALOW said:


> Q~vo dos toneladas!!
> que ahi de nuevo homie!!



puro chambiar loco....que ay de nuevo por a lla?



mr colors said:


> :wow:


:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Here's a video that I made the other day during my shoot and interview with Alberto Herrera for Lowrider Arte


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> puro chambiar loco....que ay de nuevo por a lla?
> ...


ya sabes lo mismo de siempre puro acer feria!!:thumbsup: y pagar billes!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Twotonz said:


> Here's a video that I made the other day during my shoot and interview with Alberto Herrera for Lowrider Arte


That is cool . he does bad ass work.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

What up homie:wave:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

:wave: wuz up


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Love This Ride.....MMMMMM...MMMMMMM


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ElReyJr said:


> :fool2:


:wow:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> Here's a video that I made the other day during my shoot and interview with Alberto Herrera for Lowrider Arte


coo vid homie 
:thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Watup twotonz


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :shocked:


THAT'S GANGSTER


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

*bumps !!!!!!!*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:amazing work TWOTONZ


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Great meeting you at the show homie!!!!
It was a honor!!!! :thumbsup:











_


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

SUAVE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TWOTONZ  good to see you in PHX AZ MAN, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :worship:


----------



## gamekilla61 (Oct 14, 2010)

ENCINAS said:


> TWOTONZ  good to see you in PHX AZ MAN, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :worship:


I second that!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Between the women, cars and the quality of your skills to produce some beautiful pics, I don't know what to drool over first....


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hows it goin humberto?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Twotonz said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> sup Joe....next time I'm up I'm stop by and put down a few red and whites with you


Sounds good uffin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

What up Beto.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

bumps to the top


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

EXCANDALOW said:


> ya sabes lo mismo de siempre puro acer feria!!:thumbsup: y pagar billes!!:thumbsdown:



lla te conosco....te dedicas aser puro pinche hustle


FoolishinVegas said:


> :thumbsup:



sup homie


Bedrockcc said:


> That is cool . he does bad ass work.:thumbsup:



Alberto is a good dude and does great work



mr colors said:


> :wave:


sup my USO


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

parrandero said:


> What up homie:wave:



sup Adrian....how's that duece? is it ready for me to shoot?


S.J convrt59 said:


> :wave: wuz up



sup homie


1SEXY80 said:


> Love This Ride.....MMMMMM...MMMMMMM



its definitely a bad ass ride



~G STYLE 62~ said:


> coo vid homie
> :thumbsup:


thanks man


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Can't wait to see the shots you took of the Mesa Show!!!! :thumbsup:











_


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> lla te conosco....te dedicas aser puro pinche hustle
> 
> 
> sup homie
> ...


:thumbsup:everything is good and you family


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice work TTT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Here is a photo that I took yesterday


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> Here is a photo that I took yesterday


FIRME CARNAL.....


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

you take some good pics Twotonz, i've always admired your work.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> you take some good pics Twotonz, i've always admired your work.


:yes:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

To the top USO.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Great job Twotonz!!! A great guy that take great pictures!!!uffin:


----------



## KANOinU (Apr 3, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

tttuffin:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

*bumps to the top !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> Here is a photo that I took yesterday



ESTA FOTO ESTA ""BRUTA"" tight work TWOTONZ, aver cuando te echas una vuelta pa miami....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

TTT Sup Bro!!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

bumps !!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> Here's a video that I made the other day during my shoot and interview with Alberto Herrera for Lowrider Arte


He is down to earth.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

bumps to the top


----------



## DarlingDanika (Feb 22, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> Here is a photo that I took yesterday


Love this!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

good chopping it up yesterday, you was a busy fella


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up Twotonz


----------



## biglouie75 (Jul 19, 2011)

[h=2][/h]


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

to the top for two tone thank u for the spread love the pics keep up the good work


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

TTMFT for the homie TWOTONZ!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

http://








bumps for some bad ass work two tones thank u


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5: for TwoTonz!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Twotonz said:


> Here is a photo that I took yesterday


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> Here is a photo that I took yesterday


BAD ASS PIC BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## RisingFenix (Jun 23, 2012)

TWOTONZ, my name is Ryan Madrigal I'm Big Ed Madrigal's son. We have just re-opened shop, and I would really like to use some of the pictures that you have posted. If it's something you'd be okay with, and possibly interested in shooting some pictures of a charity/bike/car show in the LA region sponsored by our shop PM me. Thanks in advance brother.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wutz up homie it wuz good meeting u sat at he LIL picnic bro hope u get to shoot my big body when she's ready b koo bro. Toker1


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

tonzzz , did u ever find our club pic from vegas 12


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

outtake from issue 2 of Revolucion Magazine


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> tonzzz , did u ever find our club pic from vegas 12


here you go homie


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wattup Beto???


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Twotonz said:


> here you go homie


Good pic Obsession!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 15th ANNIVERSARY BBQ 
AUGUST 11TH 2012
@WOODWARD PARK in MANTECA Ca.*









*COME AND CELEBRATE 15 YEARS WITH OUR FAMILY WITH A DAY OF GETTING TOGETHER, RELAXIN & REMINISING WITH FRIEND & FAMILYS*
FOOD chicken, burgers, dogs, and hot links(WHILE IT LASTS)
RAFFLES prizes & 50/50
JUMP HOUSE for the kids(TBA)


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Wattup Beto???


sup Angel


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

rag61 said:


> Good pic Obsession!!!


nice rides fellas


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

The Monte is going in for the trunk on Monday brother!! :boink: :wow:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

MrMONTE76 said:


> The Monte is going in for the trunk on Monday brother!! :boink: :wow:


nice


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Q~VO :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Twotonz said:


> here you go homie


Thanks homie....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Twotonz said:


> nice rides fellas


Thanks we try our best to keep it moving


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Cool peeps.


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Twotonz said:


> I like my girls thicker....but there is something about this girl I really like





Twotonz said:


> Pamela...a girl I met at the LoLystics show




DUDE THAT'S MY HOME GIRL.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Q-VO Beto.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Let me try and revive this topic
'52 GMC truck


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Thanks we try our best to keep it moving



You guys are doing a good job man


drasticbean said:


> Cool peeps.



no where as cool as you but thank you


ss63panic said:


> DUDE THAT'S MY HOME GIRL.



I saw her again this weekend but I didn't get any photos of her



angelisticsola5960 said:


> Q-VO Beto.....


Que onda Angel....you taking care of that '60 for me or what?


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Tonz what up. Its vic from new style cc. I was the one who took the pics of u n those girls by the beer cart in merced. How they come out......? Haha 

Hope ur good homie


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

BigvicQ said:


> Tonz what up. Its vic from new style cc. I was the one who took the pics of u n those girls by the beer cart in merced. How they come out......? Haha
> 
> Hope ur good homie


what up man...pics came out good, thanks


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from Saturday's Woodland show


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Twotonz said:


> what up man...pics came out good, thanks


Post em up lets c just how good I am behind the lense. U had a grin from ear to ear.....lol.....Big pimpin as always


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

Twotonz said:


> from Saturday's Woodland show


Chida foto 2tons mas fotos que no?


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> from Saturday's Woodland show


Post up the pic of her in that 59 El Camino bro


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> :wave:



sup G!


BigvicQ said:


> Post em up lets c just how good I am behind the lense. U had a grin from ear to ear.....lol.....Big pimpin as always



I'll look for it later


gordo56 said:


> Chida foto 2tons mas fotos que no?



claro que si



toker1 said:


> Post up the pic of her in that 59 El Camino bro


cool, I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

This is from a shoot I did with Doug's '68 from New Style, this will be in the Dec issue of Lowrider


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Twotonz said:


> This is from a shoot I did with Doug's '68 from New Style, this will be in the Dec issue of Lowrider


Nice rear bumper


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ahhhhh dammit.... the topic is alive....yeeeeeeaaaaa!!!!!:drama:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

mrchavez said:


> ahhhhh dammit.... the topic is alive....yeeeeeeaaaaa!!!!!:drama:


I hope I can keep it going like back in the days


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Twotonz said:


> This is from a shoot I did with Doug's '68 from New Style, this will be in the Dec issue of Lowrider


NEW STYLE !!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> from Saturday's Woodland show


O.O damn loko u da man .....


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt for the homie


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Beto getting down like always.


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> from Saturday's Woodland show





Twotonz said:


> This is from a shoot I did with Doug's '68 from New Style, this will be in the Dec issue of Lowrider


BAD ASS PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Good talking to you in woodland, 2 toneladaz


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> I hope I can keep it going like back in the days


 we know u been busy putting in wrk... great job on your accomplishments... keep them good looking pics comming..


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

Wuz up beto good seeing u in woodland keep them pics coming:naughty:


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Watsup TwoTonz!! Good seeing you in Woodland! :h5: Let me know when you want to finish that. :boink: See you in Vegas brother!! :nicoderm:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Nice rear bumper


:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> This is from a shoot I did with Doug's '68 from New Style, this will be in the Dec issue of Lowrider


 love that ride and that shoot twotonz. Great talking with you, at the merced show.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

eastbay68 said:


> :nicoderm:


back on my og 68 rally rimsuffin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

MrMONTE76 said:


> Watsup TwoTonz!! Good seeing you in Woodland! :h5: Let me know when you want to finish that. :boink: See you in Vegas brother!! :nicoderm:


x3


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> O.O damn loko u da man .....



Good seeing you in NorCal man


Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Ttt for the homie


:thumbsup:


RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Beto getting down like always.


Thank you Richie


lrocky2003 said:


> BAD ASS PICS :thumbsup:


Thank you G!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

cherry 64 said:


> Good talking to you in woodland, 2 toneladaz


Trino its always good seeing you, I'll see you in Vegas


mrchavez said:


> we know u been busy putting in wrk... great job on your accomplishments... keep them good looking pics comming..


Thanks a lot Mr. Chavez....I might be taking a trip out to Dallas in Nov...not sure if that's close to Waco or not


parrandero said:


> Wuz up beto good seeing u in woodland keep them pics coming:naughty:


Good seeing you to Adrian, the duece was looking good out there


MrMONTE76 said:


> Watsup TwoTonz!! Good seeing you in Woodland! :h5: Let me know when you want to finish that. :boink: See you in Vegas brother!! :nicoderm:


Cool....I'm going to go up there for a week and handle all kinds of shoots out there


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

GREAT WHITE said:


> :yes::yes::yes::yes:


What up!


eastbay68 said:


> :nicoderm:


Sup Joe!


JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> love that ride and that shoot twotonz. Great talking with you, at the merced show.


Always good talking to you to Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

from Chito's wedding


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

DAM SHE IS FINE :boink:


Twotonz said:


> from Saturday's Woodland show


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> from Saturday's Woodland show


 Very Nice... :naughty:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> This is from a shoot I did with Doug's '68 from New Style, this will be in the Dec issue of Lowrider


 :wow:


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Twotonz said:


> from Chito's wedding


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> This is from a shoot I did with Doug's '68 from New Style, this will be in the Dec issue of Lowrider


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

RICH-E-RICH said:


> DAM SHE IS FINE :boink:



word!


S.J convrt59 said:


> Very Nice... :naughty:


x2


angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump


thanks homie


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

eastbay68 said:


> :wave:


 sup Joe


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Here is a video that I made last year but never got around to uploading it.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Hot Damn! Very nice


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Whats up twotonz long time no see homie. :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Hot Damn! Very nice



Que onda Louie!!!



A TODA MADRE said:


> Whats up twotonz long time no see homie. :wave:


What up G!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks homie[/QUOTE]




De nada Beto.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Twotonz said:


> Trino its always good seeing you, I'll see you in Vegas
> 
> Thanks a lot Mr. Chavez....I might be taking a trip out to Dallas in Nov...not sure if that's close to Waco or not
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Kool.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> Here is a video that I made last year but never got around to uploading it.


:worship:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

U going to Vegas right bro ?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

BIGTITO64 said:


> U going to Vegas right bro ?


Yup, I'm heading out Friday morning


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> from Chito's wedding


Great picture............


----------



## HULKSTER13 (Feb 8, 2012)

Twotonz said:


> Here is a video that I made last year but never got around to uploading it.


:naughty:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

HULKSTER13 said:


> :naughty:


:h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Qvole Beto :wave:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

now thats nice!!! good job Twotonz


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

What up beto


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

What's up Angel, Marvin and Marinate!!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

I shouldn't really be posting these but here is one from the show


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Twotonz said:


>






Nice......


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> I shouldn't really be posting these but here is one from the show








That's a sick add pic Beto :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Gracias Angel!
the feedback is greatly appreciated man!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Just speaking the truth and what I see.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Twotonz said:


> I shouldn't really be posting these but here is one from the show


Dammmm sick flick!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Twotonz said:


> I shouldn't really be posting these but here is one from the show


Got damn!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> I shouldn't really be posting these but here is one from the show



:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> I shouldn't really be posting these but here is one from the show



wow, thats what you call taking it to a higher level.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

Badd ASS PIC!!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


>


 Nice


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Twotonz said:


> I shouldn't really be posting these but here is one from the show


This is just freaking sick. !!!!!!!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> I shouldn't really be posting these but here is one from the show



Nice! Glad to see you got up there!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Twotonz said:


>


Nice pic bro!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Twotonz said:


> I shouldn't really be posting these but here is one from the show


.. Glad you did Uce, that shot is bad-ass!! :yes:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:nicoderm:uffin:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

[/QUOTE]
que chingon te salio esta photo dos toneladas:worship:


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Twotonz said:


> I shouldn't really be posting these but here is one from the show


That is a siiiiiick view...nice pic tonz


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

[QUOTE







][/QUOTE]



:wow::worship:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Twotonz said:


>


Nice pics!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

thank you everyone....this was from yesterday's product shoot for Hot Bike Magazine and Street Chopper.....obviously the focus of this picture is the mirror :angel::biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

WHAT MIRROR?


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

toker1 said:


> Post up the pic of her in that 59 El Camino bro


Wut up bro? !


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

QVO Beto??


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

Damn beto! No waredrobe malfunction here?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Twotonz said:


> thank you everyone....this was from yesterday's product shoot for Hot Bike Magazine and Street Chopper.....obviously the focus of this picture is the mirror :angel::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Twotonz said:


>


Sick shot ESE !!:h5:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> I shouldn't really be posting these but here is one from the show


Great shot!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What up Beto


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump. Back to page.1. Don't know how u ended up in page. 6?


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump. Back to page.1. Don't know how u ended up in page. 6?


by me not being on top of if like I should....but here is a photo I did on Wednesday of my Makeup artist


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

pics in here always on point!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> What up Beto


 Sup Richie! How'e everything?




ICED BOXX said:


> pics in here always on point!


 Gracias homie


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Everything going o.k can't complain I still have a job.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> by me not being on top of if like I should....but here is a photo I did on Wednesday of my Makeup artist


Very nice! She's very good looking!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

What up Tonz!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow u get to see her everyday


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


NICE


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Wow u get to see her everyday


Not everyday but very often



65rivi said:


> What up Tonz!


What up homie! are you going to be in Odessa?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Wasss up homie?? Good seeing u in Vegas !!!


----------



## Backhand (Nov 11, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> by me not being on top of if like I should....but here is a photo I did on Wednesday of my Makeup artist


Dont trip, I got you:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Q-VO tonz !! :wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> by me not being on top of if like I should....but here is a photo I did on Wednesday of my Makeup artist


DAAAAUUUUMMMMMM 2 TONELADAS!!
QUE EMBRA TAN MAS CHULA:run::fool2:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Twotonz said:


> by me not being on top of if like I should....but here is a photo I did on Wednesday of my Makeup artist


:shocked:.. how is she not a model?!!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Twotonz said:


> by me not being on top of if like I should....but here is a photo I did on Wednesday of my Makeup artist


Damn bro, I know you like to look good, but you have your own make-up artist. And a freakin hot one too! Lol


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

eastbay68 said:


> Twotonz said:
> 
> 
> > thank you everyone....this was from yesterday's product shoot for Hot Bike Magazine and Street Chopper.....obviously the focus of this picture is the mirror :angel::biggrin:
> ...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*







TOPIC LINK:*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...y68-joe-chavez-prez-goodfellas-cc-norcal.html

*Funeral service for Joe will be Friday November , 30th at Park View Funeral Home 
3661 E. French Camp Road Manteca, CA 95336**

viewing starts at 1pm services at 2pm

The Chavez family requests to have all club affiliated persons wear their club shirts and/or jackets

bring your rides too, lets give him one last cruise







*​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

HAPPY THANKGIVING!!!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SINFUL1 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rest in peace bro;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice seeing you friday beto just because


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Twotonz said:


> by me not being on top of if like I should....but here is a photo I did on Wednesday of my Makeup artist


:boink:

whats going on Twotonz!!!


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Twotonz said:


> by me not being on top of if like I should....but here is a photo I did on Wednesday of my Makeup artist


FAP!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Twotonz said:


>


badass '61!


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yo beto, waddup homie, just a quick hello from across the seas over in the sandbox, I wanna thank you again for the opportunity of getting me a spot in LRM, your awesome bro and thank you for everything. Curbside just emailed me and sent me a pic of the feb issue cover and a quote you posted on facebook mentioning Blue Crush. I can't wait to see the feature. Again i thank you for everything. I will be in touch soon with that picture of me and the soldiers we talked about before i left. I'm actually trying to put together a lolo bike here to cruise around the base from time to time. if you want you can email me @ [email protected] i dont have the chance to get online much but i will get back to you 1st chance i get. okay gotta roll, thanks again and keep up the great work bro talk 2 you soon, Frankie B.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> I shouldn't really be posting these but here is one from the show


:worship:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Merry Christmas Homie, Nothing but the best to you and yours..


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Merry Christmas


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> Sexy Kayleen










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> EastBay 68 towing Lil Eddie 64


 their ridin up there in heaven:angel:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> Raquel


:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CHELADAS75 said:


> went to high school with this broad, DAMM what an ass!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 WENT TO H.S WITH THIS GIRL SHE WAS A CHEERLEADER TOO BACK THEN


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Just dropping by to say Happy New Year.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yo beto, waddup homie, just a quick hello from across the seas over in the sandbox, I wanna thank you again for the opportunity of getting me a spot in LRM, your awesome bro and thank you for everything. Curbside just emailed me and sent me a pic of the feb issue cover and a quote you posted on facebook mentioning Blue Crush. I can't wait to see the feature. Again i thank you for everything. I will be in touch soon with that picture of me and the soldiers we talked about before i left. I'm actually trying to put together a lolo bike here to cruise around the base from time to time. if you want you can email me @ [email protected] i dont have the chance to get online much but i will get back to you 1st chance i get. okay gotta roll, thanks again and keep up the great work bro talk 2 you soon, Frankie B.


 Sup homie! Glad I was able to help out on that man....the bike is bad ass and I wish we could of done more


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

coming up in the April issue, Greg's '59 from Impalas Stockton Chapter and Shantel


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Cuban cutie named Liz with Chuy's bad ass '56 from SouthSide CC


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> coming up in the April issue, Greg's '59 from Impalas Stockton Chapter and Shantel


 Very Nice...


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Great Shot as Always!!! Beto - Keep doing what you doing...



Twotonz said:


> Cuban cutie named Liz with Chuy's bad ass '56 from SouthSide CC


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> coming up in the April issue, Greg's '59 from Impalas Stockton Chapter and Shantel


:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks hood tonez


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Check out this video I made for Lowrider Magazine. Thanks to Mikey from Parliament for letting us use his ride for this


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Badass video beto.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

dgriego said:


> Badass video beto.


I agree


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Twotonz said:


> Check out this video I made for Lowrider Magazine. Thanks to Mikey from Parliament for letting us use his ride for this


 lmao I like the video Twotonz :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

where can we see more pics of her Homie???? 





Twotonz said:


> coming up in the April issue, Greg's '59 from Impalas Stockton Chapter and Shantel


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

Twotonz said:


> Check out this video I made for Lowrider Magazine. Thanks to Mikey from Parliament for letting us use his ride for this


 NICE :rofl: HAHAHA


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Twotonz said:


> Cuban cutie named Liz with Chuy's bad ass '56 from SouthSide CC










:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

The "first time in a Lowrider" video was taken down by YouTube but its still up on our site at (http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/) we will be putting out another one during the week with the Lowrider Man censoring it


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

QUOTE=Twotonz;16287153 - Cubanita cutie named Liz with Chuy's bad ass '56 from SouthSide CC







QUOTE / 

Nice *SEAT !!! *:rimshot: I mean....Nice ride!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

What up mr two tonz? How's the new year been going?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> Check out this video I made for Lowrider Magazine. Thanks to Mikey from Parliament for letting us use his ride for this


:drama:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

pancho pistolas said:


> NICE :rofl: HAHAHA


Now I see what you guys were talking about now :yes:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT keep those good pic's coming TWOTONZ keep up the good work


----------



## XxX-72 Caprice-XxX (Feb 26, 2013)

orale torrecillas nice pic bro im from torrecillas to! lol i havent been out there like in 5 yrs lol good pictures!


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT anything new Beto?


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


_*
Dammmit!!! :thumbsup::worship::yes:*_


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sup Beto:wave:


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Another Cover Car Shoot for the Homie TwoTonz, Thank you again:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SUP ESE !! TtT !! :wave:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TKeeby79 said:


> Another Cover Car Shoot for the Homie TwoTonz, Thank you again:


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE !! Congrats Bro !! :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE !! Congrats Bro !! :thumbsup:


Thank Homie! TwoTonz, did his thing on this one..


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TKeeby79 said:


> Another Cover Car Shoot for the Homie TwoTonz, Thank you again:


:h5:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Yo Beto, your the best bro, no bullshit thank you ONCE AGAIN. I just saw a scanned copy of the street cred. page in this months issue, effin nuts bro. Thank you and the rest of the LRM staff for your honorable support of the troops. my boys are buggin out overhere in the sand box, they got all there wives, girlfirends and families back home running all over to pickup copies of this months issue. Thank you again for these great opportunities, for both the Blue Crush feature back in feb. and now this. When I get back to the states and finally get my ass to a lrm event out west, drinks are on me brother. Talk to you soon!

http://pedalscraperz.webs.com/shoutouts.htm


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> Yo Beto, your the best bro, no bullshit thank you ONCE AGAIN. I just saw a scanned copy of the street cred. page in this months issue, effin nuts bro. Thank you and the rest of the LRM staff for your honorable support of the troops. my boys are buggin out overhere in the sand box, they got all there wives, girlfirends and families back home running all over to pickup copies of this months issue. Thank you again for these great opportunities, for both the Blue Crush feature back in feb. and now this. When I get back to the states and finally get my ass to a lrm event out west, drinks are on me brother. Talk to you soon!
> 
> http://pedalscraperz.webs.com/shoutouts.htm


Its our small way to say thank you to all our boys over seas who are sacrificing everything they have


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

TKeeby79 said:


> Another Cover Car Shoot for the Homie TwoTonz, Thank you again:


First NY car in 36yrs of Lowrider magazine...congrats


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> SUP ESE !! TtT !! :wave:


sup Loco


----------



## 91capriceclassic (May 19, 2007)

What up Tonz? Checking back in after a while, and you still the coldest photographer in the nation! Keep the good pix coming brother!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

91capriceclassic said:


> What up Tonz? Checking back in after a while, and you still the coldest photographer in the nation! Keep the good pix coming brother!


thank yo man


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

My newest cover, featuring Reza's '65 Lyme Wire from Groupe CC


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

It was good seeing u this pass weekend homeboy..ttul


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great cover ..:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

took this on Friday, Mike's Linc from New Style


----------



## oneofakind84 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bad ass pictures twotonz:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Twotonz said:


> took this on Friday, Mike's Linc from New Style


:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

TTT! :nicoderm:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

fucken sick pics, and mags, ha, ha, only twotonz can pull that, much love for you work, and who you are. see you soon homie.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

TTT for the bigg homie :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE !!!


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Thank you fellas....much appreciated


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

whats up bro


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> took this on Friday, Mike's Linc from New Style


:thumbsup:thanks twotons


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

Damn you've got talent Twotons keep up the good work


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Pics of the Majestics picnic!!


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Where u been at Twotonz?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> My newest cover, featuring Reza's '65 Lyme Wire from Groupe CC


 Looks bad ass, Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Anybody still get on LIL?


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

No cuz u stopped postin pics!


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

There is a few of us left instagram and facebook pretty much took over.


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Twotonz said:


> Anybody still get on LIL?


Lol...instagram took over...


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Twotonz said:


> Anybody still get on LIL?


some of us still here keep posting pics homie!


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

im still here


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

X2


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Twotonz said:


> Anybody still get on LIL?


t:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Now featured on our website! We're doing a series of features of some of the baddest Photographers EVER! 2nd up! TwoTonz! See some of the BEST Lowrider pic's to bless the internet!
The only Lowrider Site that updates TWICE a month! On Saturday! Not your average car club website! It's your Lowrider Information and entertainment headquarters! Lowrider shows, Hopping
Video's , Car Show Flyers, more lowrider website links than any website and much more! http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

bump


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

BUMPPPPP


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

TTT


----------

